# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Silverbackin läskipyörät

## Esabbi

Mitäs mieltä olette silverback scoop fatty pyörästä ? Hinta ei ole ainakaan järkyttävä.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hyvä pyörä 👌😊

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## HC Andersen

Oisko linkkiä tuotteeseen?

----------


## HC Andersen

Mielestäni xxl:n valikoima antaa paremman hinta/laatu suhteen.

----------


## Esabbi

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...bike-oranssi-M

----------


## Lanssi

Kuva tältä päivältä. 

Oma Scooppi on toiminut moitteetta. Tubelessiksi vanteet meni helposti, 1x10 modattu 32h absolute blackin ovaalilla, ja leveempi tanko vaihdettu. Me likes!  :Vink:

----------


## wex4

Ystävällä on vuoden verran ollut tuollainen, on tosi tyytyväinen läskiinsä, yllättävän kevyt hintaansa nähden, vaihteisto vaihdettiin melkein heti. ei kait vanteissa vikaa ole, mut itse vaihtaisin nekin  :Hymy:

----------


## kasari

Pukki toi tuommoisen eilen.Kasaus helppo.Ajokokemukset 200m sileää. etukiekko täyd.3,71kg. Takakiekko täyd. 4,29kg. yht. tietysti 8kiloa.
Koko pyörä exustarin fläteillä(n.380g pari) 15,06 kg (koko M) eli valm.ilm.paino on realismia.
Osasarja on tonnin ensiläskiksi hyvä. (ko.pyörä tuli bikeavenue.de 999e+n.40 toimarit)
Tanko mietityttää. Oisko näissä täysjäykissä hyötyä hiilaritangosta joka vähän lisänä joustelis?

----------


## Punis

Itse miettinyt kyseistä pyörää. 178cm pituutta olisikohan M koko passeli?  Tuossa 100€ halvemmassa mallissa näyttäs olevan laadukkaammat renkaat, muuten ilmeisesti köyhemmillä osilla?

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Pukki toi tuommoisen eilen.
> Tanko mietityttää. Oisko näissä täysjäykissä hyötyä hiilaritangosta joka vähän lisänä joustelis?



Hiilaritangon hyödystä ei vallitse yksimielisyyttä joten kyse on pitkälti makuasioista.

Mutta minusta jäykkäkeulaisessa fillarissa, varsinkin alumiinihaarukalla varustetussa, kunnon hiilikuitutangosta on hyötyä. Ei niin terävästi lyö juurissa ja kivissä käsille eli tekee ajosta mukavampaa.

Hiilaritako ja -satulatolppa on hyviä päivityksiä täysjäykkään. Mutta älä sitten hanki mitään epämääräisiä tekeleitä.  Kovassa vauhdissa jossain montussa poikki rapsahtava ohjaustanko saa aikaan helposti pahaa jälkeä eikä myöskään riski, että jossain patikossa poikki menevän satulatolpan teräväreunainen pää tunkeutuu istuinosastoon, ainakaan minusta tunnu mukavalle.  Joten kannattaa hankkia merkkitavaraa tunnetusta kaupasta eikä mitään kahdenkympin juttuja.

Käytetty hiilaritanko voi myös olla hyvä vaihtoehto. Fillaritorilta voi löytää  kun esimerkiksi joku on hankkinut pyörän ja vaihtaa siihen paremmin itselle sopivan.  Just tämmöisessä tilanteessa ostin siistin käytetyn Renthalin riser-tangon muutamalla kympillä. Hyvä on ollut.

----------


## kasari

Noni. Vajaa kakstuntinen  Soop Fatty läskeilyä takana läpimärässä metsässä. Tämä vaatinee totuttelua.Siis paksupyöräily.Muutenhan en pidä märillä juurakoilla ajamisesta mutta tällä leveerenkaisella menee. Pariinkin otteeseen paineiden laskua renkaista kunnes alkoi takapää tanssimaan tasaisella,jolloin maastossakin alkoi mennä paremmin. Hullua self steeringiä siirtymillä! Ei ole Bulldozer 4.8" 72tpi ehkä paras edessä,voisin leveydestä tinkiä helposti jos parantaisi asiaa.
Fillari tosiaan mediun ja ajaja 170/84cm ins. josta syystä muutkin pyörät pykälää isompia.tykkään että sopiva mulle...

----------


## IncBuff

> Mielestäni xxl:n valikoima antaa paremman hinta/laatu suhteen.



Ihan olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla perustelut tälle?

Yks iso bonus XXL:n mallistoon on mielestäni nuo Scoopin Blizzerk vanteet, jotka on sellaisenaan tubeless-yhteensopivat. Whiten Pro/Liten vanteiden kanssa ilmeisesti melkoista virittelyä vaativaa hommaa.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Ihan olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla perustelut tälle?



1x11 vaihteisto
Kuituhaarukka
15mm läpiakseli edessä
Oikeaan aikaan kun ostaa niin Pron saa alta tonnilla.
Lisäksi sieltä saa pyörähuoltoa ja mitä olen keskusteluja seurannut niin takuu asiat ovat hoitunut suht hyvin.

----------


## Lanssi

> ei kait vanteissa vikaa ole, mut itse vaihtaisin nekin



Tuossa nyt ei ole mitään järkeä. Miksi vaihtaa hyvistä 90mm kehistä mihinkään? Ovat tosiaan valmiiksi teipatut, eli ei tarvitse edes säätää tubelessin kanssa. Itse värikoodailin, ja kaks kiekkaa gorillaa tiivistyi nätisti. 

Renkaat ovat toimineet ihan hyvin, selfsteeringiä kyllä kovemmassa vauhdissa ilmenee pienilla paineilla.

----------


## 7-spoke

Just sain tehtyä tubelessiksi oman scooppini, vakio vannenauhoilla ja teipeillä. Bulldozerit sai nostettua takaisin vanteelle tornipumpulla, eli ainoastaan venttiilien asennus ja litkujen lastaus tehtävä.

Noobin ensimmäinen tubelessitus, nou probleem!

----------


## nure

Tuo hieman tuollainen hajuton/mauton ei mitään erityistä mutta ajaahan sillä ja kyllä surkeampiakin valitettavasti löytyy...

----------


## 7-spoke

> Just sain tehtyä tubelessiksi oman scooppini, vakio vannenauhoilla ja teipeillä. Bulldozerit sai nostettua takaisin vanteelle tornipumpulla, eli ainoastaan venttiilien asennus ja litkujen lastaus tehtävä.
> 
> Noobin ensimmäinen tubelessitus, nou probleem!



No ei se takapää edes ilmoja pidellyt. 3 limittäistä kierrosta teippiä tehtaan jäljiltä, vuoti keskiteipin alle ja sieltä vannenauhaa pitkin ulos. Korvasin keskisuikaleen höyrysulkuteipillä, nyt näyttäs lupaavalta...

----------


## rjrm

Muistelen että höyrysulkukaan ei pidä litkuja. Kannattaa laittaa teipitön tubeless.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ainakin Stanin litku liottaa höyrynsulkuteipin liiman.

----------


## mutanaama

Tolta se näytti

----------


## rjrm

Juuri niin... Teipit on kalliita. Säkitysmuovit ja tyhjiöputket on nykyaikaa.

----------


## Esabbi

Verkkokauppa löytyi scoopin nettisivuilta jälleenmyyjänä. Mites noi navat? Kyllä noi vaihteet meikäläiselle kelpaa ainakin taka ,ellen etuvaihtajaa sit poista. Himottais hakee laite ,mut ei viitti kiusaa ittee enempää. Murtui olkapää marraskuu puoles välis lensin stongan yli . Ensi torstaina olisi orton aika...

----------


## wex4

> Tuossa nyt ei ole mitään järkeä. Miksi vaihtaa hyvistä 90mm kehistä mihinkään? Ovat tosiaan valmiiksi teipatut, eli ei tarvitse edes säätää tubelessin kanssa. Itse värikoodailin, ja kaks kiekkaa gorillaa tiivistyi nätisti. 
> 
> Renkaat ovat toimineet ihan hyvin, selfsteeringiä kyllä kovemmassa vauhdissa ilmenee pienilla paineilla.



Ystävällä kait ensimmäisiä malleja, vajaa pari vuotta sit ostettu, vanteet eivät ole täysin pyöreät, ainakaan alkupään mallissa, ei kyllä huomaa ajossa, mutta speksailuun koskaan syytä ole tarvittu, edes vaimolta.

----------


## 7-spoke

> Tolta se näytti



Kauanko meni että suli?

Itellä vähän erinäköstä teippiä ja ainakin ilmastointiteipeissä on vissejä eroja valmistajien kesken. K-raudan kprof ei pysy pahvilaatikossa eikä hääviin itsessäänkään kiinni edes yön yli.
"oikiat teipit", kuten 3M, Tesa, Scapa on ihan eri maata liimansa ja materiaalinsa suhteen muutenkin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Sitkoflex suli kuukaudessa, tai ei se ihan kokonaan sulanu. Meni siinä vielä 2,5h per kiekko kun teipin ja liiman jämät irroitti :Hymy: , oli hyvin lähellä että olisin ostanut uudet kehät.

----------


## 7-spoke

Etukiekonkin tehdasteippaukset alkoivat porsimaan n. 2vrk litkutuksesta, vaikka ekan vuorokauden jälkeen pitivät yön yli paineen n. 0,05 bar sisällä Pro-merkkisen mittarin mukaan...

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Lanssi

^gorillat on pitäneet paineet hyvin. Onneks värikoodailin.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Läskimasa

> 



Älkää hyvät veljet tehkö noita pituussuuntaisia saumoja teippailuihinne, turha riskisauma mihin pääsee litkut ujuttautumaan.

Mulla toiminu tälleen hienosti vajaan puolen vuoden kokemuksella, 100 mm leveetä teippiä laidasta laitaan, vedin varmuuden vuoksi kaks kierrosta päällekkäin, sen verran kevyttä toi ettei haittaa. Tässä työnalla 90 mm Fatboyn kehät:


Teippinä Fixman, tilasin iibeistä. 10€ rulla kotiintuotuna. Jos Gorilla-tyyppisestä tykkää niin sitten vaikka Clasulta teippiä.

----------


## Esabbi

Tuli sitten tilattuu scooppi verkkokaupassa. Kyllä saa kelvata kivien kiertelyy tää budjetti fillari.

----------


## Punis

Just tekemässä samoin. 👍 Pähkäilen vaan koon kanssa.  Pituutta 178cm ja jalan sisämitta 80cm M vai L?

----------


## Läskimasa

> M vai L?



M. Sul on melko lyhyet jalat.

----------


## Punis

> M. Sul on melko lyhyet jalat.



Joo tuttu ongelma.  Housut on liian pitkät ja paita lyhyt 😁

Ja ohjaamoahan saa muokattua stemmillä.

----------


## Esuli

Älä Punis osta liian korkeata läskiä, sen kanssa ei pysty elämään. Siis M.

----------


## Esabbi

Mä tilasin ämmä-koon . Tsykä on kovaa vauhtia tulossa . En viikollakin pitäis tulla lunta ja sit kohti uusia pettämyksiä.

----------


## GrapL

Kokemukset kiinnostavat! Paljon tuo sisureiden poisto keventi? Ja mitäs näihin kannattaa jo valmiiks ajatella päivittää?

T. Whiten ja Scoopy fattyn välilä arpova

----------


## Lanssi

> Kokemukset kiinnostavat! Paljon tuo sisureiden poisto keventi? Ja mitäs näihin kannattaa jo valmiiks ajatella päivittää?
> 
> T. Whiten ja Scoopy fattyn välilä arpova





Tuon verran painoivat orkkis sissarit.

----------


## Esabbi

Fillari tuli laatikossa eturengas , tanko ,penkki ja etujarru olivat irti . Aikaa fillarin kasaamiseen ja vaihteiden säätöön meni tunnin verran. Jos valittamista pitää keksii niin venttiilit on prestat. Eikä ollu adaptereja niin paineet piti kokeilla painamalla rengasta kynnystä vasten. Alux meinasin ,et mä en ainakaan jaksa tussaa tubeless juttujen kanssa . Noiden venttiilien johdosta voi olla hyvinkin ajan kohtaista ja pakkanen vielä hyvänä apuna. Onko kukaan kokeillut autonrenkaan paikkausvaahtoa kun poistaa sisurin? Pitää kokeilla uutta stemmii vähän pystympää ajoasentoa . Pakkauksessa ei ollut mitään heijastimia . Eikö ne ole kumminkin pakollisia periaatteessa ?

----------


## olliboi

Itse tilasin Double Scoopin tuossa joulukuussa ja ehtinyt pari kertaa käydä metsässä ajelemassa. Itsellä 178cm pituutta ja 82cm inseam. Arvoin pitkään L ja M koon välillä ja päädyin lopulta kokoon M ja olen tyytyväinen valintaan. Kävin koeajamassa muiden valmistajien pyöriä ja vertailtuani geometrioita, tulin siihen tulokseen, että L-koon runko olisi ollut hieman liian korkea. Stemmi saattaa mennä jossain vaiheessa vaihtoon hieman pidempään tai sitten ei, aika näyttää. Ostin samassa yhteydessä 4,5" Snowshoet fillaritorista niin nyt on sekä noi pyörän  mukana tulleet 4" Mammothit että snowshoet eri olosuhteisiin. Lunta ei Keski-Suomessa vielä hirveästi ole ja olenkin ajellut tähän asti noilla Mammotheilla ja täytyy sanoa, että rullaa hyvin ja toiminut vähälumisilla poluillakin mallikkaasti. Kuvio on kyllä sen verran matala, että kunhan lumisateet saapuvat, vaihtuu snowshoet alle. Pyörän paino on vielä sitä luokkaa, että ei ahdista kantaa aina lenkin jälkeen 5. kerrokseen. Toivottavasti kokemuksistani on apua, jos joku kyseisen pyörän hankintaa miettii.

----------


## GrapL

Eilen tuli oma scoop kotiin. äkkiseltään näyttää kyllä melko maukkaalta ja ei hullumman oloinen mitä olen selässä fiilistellyt. Keuhkoputken tuhellus estää viellä koeajot  :Irvistys: 

 Vinkit näin alkuun? Levyjarrut tietysti "sisäänajaa" ja onko näitä joutunut keskittämään? Ihmettelin paketin mukana pussissa tulleita pikkutappeja ja keltaista palikkaa sekä s-muotoista muovikäikälettä, mihin nämä ovat?

Kaikki vinkit uuden fillarin omistajalle on tervetulleita!

----------


## Papdin

Tilasin kans scoop double deluxen marraskuussa saksasta bikeavenuesta. Mun speksit 177/83 ja M-koko tuntuu sopivalta, Stemmin vois olla vähän pidempi niinku tässä joku jo mainitsi. Tilasin samalla Kendan juggernaut sport 4,5" renkaat. Hyvältä tuntuvat lumessa ja rullaavat hyvin kovalla, ei selfsteeringiä kuten mammoth maxxisesa 4" jotka tuli mukana. Juggernautit mahtuu just ja just, ei leveys mutta halkaisija, 2 mm pelivaraa. Muuten ollu tyytyväinen pyörään ja suosittelen.

----------


## Esabbi

Laitoin säätöstemmin eilen sillä sai haettua hyvän kulman . Sitten voi joskus tilaa kiinteän stemmin. Pitää ilmeisesti vaihtaa jarrujen öljyt kahvat menee kovax jo 12asteen pakkasessa. Onko kellään kokemuksia ? Hieno kyllä on hieno laite.

----------


## 7-spoke

Joo, vapaaliike aika olematonta kun on öljyt kylmänä. Sinällään jarruthan toimii ihan ok, "hieman" äkkinäisesti vain

----------


## Lanssi

Ai niin oma Scoop oli 14,1kg tubelessina, 1x10, leveämmällä tangolla ja M520 polkimilla.

----------


## Fillarihemmo

Itsellä on nyt käytössä White Lite 3 M-kokoisena. Pituutta on n. 182cm ja inseam n.83cm, JOS vaihtaisin Silverback scoop doubleen,niin mahtaiskohan M vai L olla passelimpi koko?

----------


## Kiituri

Onko näissä verkkiksen läskeissä 34mm BSA keskiö?

----------


## Lanssi

> Itsellä on nyt käytössä White Lite 3 M-kokoisena. Pituutta on n. 182cm ja inseam n.83cm, JOS vaihtaisin Silverback scoop doubleen,niin mahtaiskohan M vai L olla passelimpi koko?



Mulla on about saman mittasena L, ja hyvä on.

----------


## kotirotta

Piti eilen käydä verkkokaupasta hakemassa pyörä itselle mutta eipä siellä ollut mahdollista vertailla kokoja. Kertokaas kumpi koko ois parempi L vai M? Pituutta löytyy 184cm ja jalan sisämitta 83 tai 84
Harmi vaan että tota parempaa mallia ei näytä olevan L kokona

----------


## Papdin

http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/SILVERB...E-Fatbike-2016

Tuolta saa molempia malleja ja kokoja näyttäisi löytyvän. Tilasin ite tuolta.

----------


## thm

> http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/SILVERB...E-Fatbike-2016
> 
> Tuolta saa molempia malleja ja kokoja näyttäisi löytyvän. Tilasin ite tuolta.



Kauanko meni, että tuli?

----------


## Lanssi

> Piti eilen käydä verkkokaupasta hakemassa pyörä itselle mutta eipä siellä ollut mahdollista vertailla kokoja. Kertokaas kumpi koko ois parempi L vai M? Pituutta löytyy 184cm ja jalan sisämitta 83 tai 84
> Harmi vaan että tota parempaa mallia ei näytä olevan L kokona



Just ylemmässä viestissä lukee. Silmää käteen. Eli L.

----------


## Läskimasa

> jalan sisämitta 83 tai 84
> Harmi vaan että tota parempaa mallia ei näytä olevan L kokona



Tolla jalalla M vois olla jopa parempi, aika liki kulkusia yläputki jo L:llä.

----------


## Papdin

> Kauanko meni, että tuli?



Reilu viikko. Pyörää (m-koko) ei ollu heillä kaupassa joten ne tilas sen erikseen. Ois ehkä tullu nopeampaa, who knows. Tiedustele s-postilla  (Thomas muistaakseni, englantia siis)
Kokoja ja toimitus aikaa. Rahti oli joku 50€?

----------


## Eevaa

Kokosin tänään Scoopin Fattyn. Satulatolpan säätövara alaspäin näyttää loppuvan kesken, kun tolppa ottaa kiinni juomapullotelineen ruuvin kannakeeseen, joka on kiinteä. Matalimmillaan satula on maasta 85cm. Fillari on kokoa M ja mulla pituutta 171, inseam 79,5. Miten muut ovat ratkaiseet tämän? Nm. lähdössä koeajoon  :Hymy:

----------


## PK1

Lyhennä tolppaa?

----------


## PMoi

Sitä tolppaa kannattaa lyhentää sieltä alapäästä, muutoin satulan kiinnitys on haasteellista.

----------


## Eevaa

Tein pihapiirissä pikku lenkin ja satula taitaa olla just sopiva tai ehkä vähän matala. Katsotaan kun ajoa karttuu!

----------


## maalinni

> Sitä tolppaa kannattaa lyhentää sieltä alapäästä, muutoin satulan kiinnitys on haasteellista.



Ite lyhennän aina keskeltä.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Yksi kaverini Hakenut suoraa verkkokauppa Scoopin siinä oli snowshoe 4.7 kumit vakiona muutenkin Vaikutti hyvältä Fatilta. .✌☺ 

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## thm

> Vinkit näin alkuun? Levyjarrut tietysti "sisäänajaa" ja onko näitä joutunut keskittämään? Ihmettelin paketin mukana pussissa tulleita pikkutappeja ja keltaista palikkaa sekä s-muotoista muovikäikälettä, mihin nämä ovat? Kaikki vinkit uuden fillarin omistajalle on tervetulleita!



Mulle tuli tänään Scoop Fatty. Sillä keltaisella palikalla saat jarrujen männät painettua jarrusatulan sisälle. Niillä mustilla muovihärpäkkeillä voi suojata jarrujen muttereita esim. kuljetuksessa (kuten siinä oli paikallaan) ja ne alumiiniset on vaihdevaijereiden päihin. Sille s-muotoiselle en keksi mitään virkaa  :Hymy: 

Koeajo venähti lähes parituntiseksi ja olihan se hauskaa. Gripit meni heti vaihtoon ja polkimet menee jossain vaiheessa, mutta muuten vaikuttaa ihan soivalta peliltä hintaisekseen. Jos jarrukahvat menevät liian pohjaan, niin siinä kahvan etupuolella on pieni kuusiokolomutteri, jota kääntämällä liikettä saa säädettyä. Mulla ainakin kahvat menivät ihan pohjaan aluksi.

----------


## JackOja

^hehheh, kesällä ei vielä Läskit kiinnostanut  :Vink:

----------


## thm

> ^hehheh, kesällä ei vielä Läskit kiinnostanut



Hah joo, mieli muuttui, kun täytyi keksiä jotain korviketta hiihtohommille ja nuo lähimetsän talvipolut ovat niin houkuttelevia  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## 7-spoke

> Yksi kaverini Hakenut suoraa verkkokauppa Scoopin siinä oli snowshoe 4.7 kumit vakiona muutenkin Vaikutti hyvältä Fatilta. .✌☺ 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Bulldozerit, ei Snowshoet. Vee Tyre Companyn tuotokset anyway  :Vink:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Anteeksi ^^ ne sit 

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## lera

> Koeajo venähti lähes parituntiseksi ja olihan se hauskaa. Gripit meni heti vaihtoon ja polkimet menee jossain vaiheessa, mutta muuten vaikuttaa ihan soivalta peliltä hintaisekseen. Jos jarrukahvat menevät liian pohjaan, niin siinä kahvan etupuolella on pieni kuusiokolomutteri, jota kääntämällä liikettä saa säädettyä. Mulla ainakin kahvat menivät ihan pohjaan aluksi.



Tuliko polkimet mukana? Itelle on kans tulossa Fatty ja arvon että minkälaiset polkimet siihen ostan. Lukkopolkimet löytyy cyclosta, mutta en ole varma toimiiko ne läskiajoilla. Toiseksi, paljonko suunnilleen litkua tarvitaan per läskirengas jos litkuttaa nuo kumit? Kaapista löytyy vajaa purkki ja mietin riittääkö se.

----------


## thm

^Sellaiset metalliset nastattomat polkimet tulee mukana.

----------


## Eevaa

Mulla ei mennyt fillarin kanssa niinku Strömsöössä. Ekalla lenkillä takavaihtajan kiinnike väntyi tmv. Pyörä on nyt verkkokaupassa huollossa. Katotaan kuinka käy. Kerkesin tovin ajaa ja lysti laite  :Sarkastinen: . Satulan korkeus vaikutti hyvältä, ehkä vähän matalalla. Ei tarvi lyhentää satulatolppaa keskeltä  :No huh!: .

----------


## Lanssi

> Tuliko polkimet mukana? Itelle on kans tulossa Fatty ja arvon että minkälaiset polkimet siihen ostan. Lukkopolkimet löytyy cyclosta, mutta en ole varma toimiiko ne läskiajoilla. Toiseksi, paljonko suunnilleen litkua tarvitaan per läskirengas jos litkuttaa nuo kumit? Kaapista löytyy vajaa purkki ja mietin riittääkö se.



Kaks ruiskullista laitoin, olisko se ollut n. 1,2dl. Per rengas siis. Sen verran suositus tais olla. Just tuossa viime viikolla heiluttelin renkaita, ja kivasti hölskäävät vieläkin.  :Vink:

----------


## thunder

XXL:n tarjousläskit myytiin loppuun nenän edestä, joten tilasin verkkiksen läskin: https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...ike-purppura-M. Komean värinen se ainakin on.

----------


## arppa87

Eikö näissä pitäny olla tubeless ready kiekot? 
Tuossahan ei pysy mikkään kumi vaikka kuinka teippais.

Edit. En siis vielä oo kokeillu, mutta vähän epäilen.

----------


## 7-spoke

Kai siinä nyt sentin verran on "olkapäätä"/"hyllyä" ja vielä bead-ura ulkolaidassa, lujassa oli ainakin mulla ottaa kumeja poiskin...

----------


## 7-spoke

> Mulla ei mennyt fillarin kanssa niinku Strömsöössä. Ekalla lenkillä takavaihtajan kiinnike väntyi tmv. Pyörä on nyt verkkokaupassa huollossa. Katotaan kuinka käy. Kerkesin tovin ajaa ja lysti laite . Satulan korkeus vaikutti hyvältä, ehkä vähän matalalla. Ei tarvi lyhentää satulatolppaa keskeltä .



Onneksi niillä  on korvakkeita varastossa, tilasivat niitä pyynnöstä, kuten xl-kokoista pyörääkin

----------


## arppa87

> Kai siinä nyt sentin verran on "olkapäätä"/"hyllyä" ja vielä bead-ura ulkolaidassa, lujassa oli ainakin mulla ottaa kumeja poiskin...



Ei tuossa mulla ole "olkapäätä" kuin ehkä 3-4mm ja kumi tipahtaa siitä jo ilmoja laskiessa. Liekkö sitten meikäläisen pyörään laitettu jotku karvalakkimallit.

----------


## Eevaa

Ilmoittivat tänään, että pyörään vaihdetaan takavaihtaja sekä ketju. Samassa rytäkässä ketjulukko aukes. Nyt odotellaan osia.

----------


## Lanssi

> Ei tuossa mulla ole "olkapäätä" kuin ehkä 3-4mm ja kumi tipahtaa siitä jo ilmoja laskiessa. Liekkö sitten meikäläisen pyörään laitettu jotku karvalakkimallit.





Tältä nuo omat kehät näyttää, eli Alex Blizzerk 90mm. Jos on eri niin reklamoi. Mä sain satkun lahjakortin syksyllä, kun pyörässä oli 72 eikä ilmoitetut 120tpi renkaat.  :Vink:

----------


## Fillarihemmo

Oli maastopyörä minkä merkkinen tahansa,niin kuskilla pitää olla AINA mukana:
-takavaihtajan korvake (ja kotona lisää)
-ketjuliitin/lukko
-monitoimityökalu
-ketjun katkaisu työkalu
-varasisuri
-pumppu

Pyöräliikkeellä tulisi olla yleisimmät varaosat aina hyllyssä, ettei kukaan ikinä joudu siihen tilanteeseen,että yksinkertaisia nipsnakkeleita aletaan tilaamaan jostain.


Ps. satasen lahjakortilla ei saa ostettua yhtä paria TPI120 fatbiken renkaita.

----------


## arppa87

> Tältä nuo omat kehät näyttää, eli Alex Blizzerk 90mm. Jos on eri niin reklamoi. Mä sain satkun lahjakortin syksyllä, kun pyörässä oli 72 eikä ilmoitetut 120tpi renkaat.




Mulla tuommoset. Eli häätyy reklamoijja asiasta.

----------


## GrapL

Ei oo mullakaan tuon lanssin kuvan kaltaisia vanteita? 
vaan samanlaiset kuin arpalla.. Kerrohan arppa mitä vekkokaupassa vastaavat tästä asiasta?! Oli suurin syy juuri ne tubeless redy vanteet miksi ostin silverbackin..

----------


## thm

^Kiinnostaa kans nuo kiekot. Silverbackin sivuilla pyörän kiekot on kuvissa samat kuin arppalla ja mullakin. Spekseissä lukee Alex Blizzerk 90mm, jotka taas on Alexrimssin sivuilla samanlaiset kuin Lanssilla. Nuo kiekot olivat mullakin yksi syy valintaan.

----------


## Nana

> Oli maastopyörä minkä merkkinen tahansa,niin kuskilla pitää olla AINA mukana:
> -takavaihtajan korvake (ja kotona lisää)
> -ketjuliitin/lukko
> -monitoimityökalu
> -ketjun katkaisu työkalu
> -varasisuri
> -pumppu



Itsellä on noista vain varasisuri ja pumppu, sekä aktivoitava kädenlämmitin talvisin.
Yksi ehdottoman hyödylliseksi osoittautunut tavara, jonka arvon olen tajunnut vasta kauan oston jälkeen on _työkalu avaimenperä._ Se on pieni, todella kevyt ja siksi se tulee otettua mukaan aina, koska mahtuu mihin tahansa. Sen hyödyllisin osa on ehdottomasti pienet pihdit, joilla saa kiristettyä ja avattua venttiilin sielun, kun sielunavain on jälleen kerran hukassa, oikastua vääntyneet nastat renkaista ja tehtyä kaikenlaiset pihtejä vaativat hommat, joissa ei tarvita pitkää vipuvartta ja hurjaa voimaa. Suosittelen!

----------


## lera

Huomatkaa että scoop doublessa ja scoop fattyssa on eri vanteet ja renkaat. Ettei mee siinä sekasi. Vai onko mennny jo tehtaalla sekasi.

----------


## arppa87

> Ei oo mullakaan tuon lanssin kuvan kaltaisia vanteita? 
> vaan samanlaiset kuin arpalla.. Kerrohan arppa mitä vekkokaupassa vastaavat tästä asiasta?! Oli suurin syy juuri ne tubeless redy vanteet miksi ostin silverbackin..



Soitin verkkokauppaan ja pistin spostilla kuvia kiekoista. Aikoivat selvittää asian. Ilmottelen sitten tännekkin kuinka käy. Mulla oli kans ensimmäisenä tubelesshommat mielessä kun pyörän sain, mutta nuilla se ei onnistu.

----------


## 7-spoke

Tuonnäköset on sisäpuolelta nuo Blizzerk90set, mitkä mullakin on.

Eikös Double Scoopissa pitäisi olla Sunringle Mulefutit? Onko nuo mysteeriyksilöt niitäkään vai vielä jotain muuta?

----------


## 7-spoke



----------


## thunder

Tänään hain Double Scoopin verkkiksestä. Siinä oli valmiiksi teipatut mulefuutit. 1,5 desiä per rengas litkua laitoin ja renkaat tiivistyivät hyvin vanteille.

----------


## Lanssi

> Ps. satasen lahjakortilla ei saa ostettua yhtä paria TPI120 fatbiken renkaita.



Ei saa ei, mutta paremman mielen ja elektroniikkaa.  :Vink:

----------


## GrapL

Soitin  itsekin asiakaspalveluun ja lupasivat ottaa yhteyttä. 


Mitenhän tässä kannattaisi menetellä koska fillarin arvo on noilla väärillä vanteilla erilainen. Ja pikaisen googletuksen perusteella oikeat vanteet n. 300euroa + asennus.

----------


## Läskimasa

^ Pyydät uudet kiekot ja laitat vanhat niitten piikkiin takaisin.

----------


## GrapL

Mut on sekin vähän väärin.. koska tuotteen muuttaminen oikeenlaiseksi vaatii minun työtä sitten. Saa nähdä miten käy. Harmittaa vaan et viikonlopuksi olisi lauhtumassa kelit ja on nyt kehoitettu olemaan ajamatta.. (3km vasta ajettu).

----------


## arppa87

> Mut on sekin vähän väärin.. koska tuotteen muuttaminen oikeenlaiseksi vaatii minun työtä sitten. Saa nähdä miten käy. Harmittaa vaan et viikonlopuksi olisi lauhtumassa kelit ja on nyt kehoitettu olemaan ajamatta.. (3km vasta ajettu).



Miksi ajamatta? Kyllä minä ainakin ajan menemään ja aijon saaha sieltä tuoteselosteen mukaiset kiekot. Nämä mysteerikiekot on muuten Circle Star JP95HF:ät.

----------


## GrapL

SIIS jos eivät suostu toimittamaan oikeanlaisia kiekkoja + hyvitystä mokastaan = niin ei muuta kuin kauppoje purku, ainakin kuvittelen että helpompi palauttaa lähes ajamaton pyörä.

 En löytänyt googlella, mutta minkähän arvoiset nämä Circle Starit ovat? Kovin kauan kestää asian selvittely minusta kun ei ollut tullut mitään yhteyden ottoa vielläkään..

----------


## lera

Googlen mukaan Circle starit ois vuoden 2015 Scoopissa. Ainaki jossaki esitteessä.

----------


## rjrm

Postimyynnin palautusoikeutta vaan käyttämään, jos postimyynnistä tilasitte. Verkkokaupalta huonoa tuollainen toiminta jos ei ole sovitut osat pyörässä.

----------


## thunder

Minä luulen, että nuo pahvilootat tulee kiinasta asti avaamattomina asiakkaalle asti. Verkkis olettanee, että osat on fillareissa speksien mukaiset.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## 7-spoke

Voin esittää tähän poikkeuksen.

Mun pyörä tuli ekassa erässä mutta jumiutui verkkiksen varastoon koska siitä puuttui penkki. Toimittivat sitten päivän parin viiveellä koko toimituksen kerralla. Loota oli suljettu pakkausteipillä, joten joku jossain sen on avannut...

----------


## thunder

Mulla oli pahviloota niitattu ja pyörä sisällä paketoituna.

Eilen kävin ajamassa parituntisen fillarilla ja alkufiilikset on hyvät. Litkutetuilla renkailla ja fläteillä M-koon Double Scooppi painaa n. 14 kg. Kaikki toimii muuten hyvin, mutta jarruja en jostain syystä saanut vielä keskitettyä täydellisesti; pitävät pientä ääntä. Jarrut toimii muuten hyvin. Taitavat olla muuten SLX:t, mutta etäisyyssäädön nupikka puuttuu; säädön joutuu tekemään kuusiokoloavaimella.

M koon pyörä istuu kuin hanska 173/82 ruodolle. Runko on matala ja satulatolppaa on reilusti ulkona. Tämä on vain ja ainoastaan hyvä asia talvisessa metsäajossa. Satulatolpan vaihdan jossain vaiheessa flexaavaan hiilaritolppaan. 

Renkaisiin laitoin 16 c asteisessa tallissa 0,6 bar paineet ja paine laski lienee jonkin verran ulkolämpötilan ollessa -27 c. Alkuun renkaat tuntuivat kovilta, mutta alun jälkeen pehmenivät. Vähän vähemmänkin olisi painetta polkuajoon voinut olla. Nuo 4.0 Mammothit ovat vähän kompromissirenkaat; siirtymillä rullaavat, mutta lumisilla poluilla leveyttä ja kuviota olisi saanut olla enemmän. Jyrkissä nousuissa meneminen loppui yleensä takarenkaan suttaamiseen. Eturengaskin luisteli välillä, kun kuvio tukkeutui lumesta. Polkujen kovettuessa nuo renkaat toimivat varmasti paremmin. Selfsteeringiä renkaissa oli runsaasti, varsinkin siirtymillä tämä oli jo häiritsevää. Ohjainlaakerin rasvat jähmettyivät pakkasessa. Jäykkä ohjaus yhdistettynä renkaiden vetelyyn teki siirtymäajelusta varsin mielenkiintoista. Ehkäpä tuo renkaiden vetelytaipumus voisi vähentyä lisäämällä painetta renkaisiin. Tiedä häntä. 

Hiilarihaarukkaa suunnitelin tuohon keventelymielessä, mutta tuo 150 mm /9 qr etunapaan ei taida löytyä haarukkaa. Etunapa pitäisi vaihtaa 15 läpiakseliversioksi. Tällöin toisaalta voisi kesäksi virittää Bluton tuohon.

Rungon maalipinta on ohuehko ja jälkiä siihen tulee herkästi. Joissain se säästö näkyy budjettipyörässä.

----------


## Jakke81

> Rungon maalipinta on ohuehko ja jälkiä siihen tulee herkästi. Joissain se säästö näkyy budjettipyörässä.



Näin se oli white 2 fat pro malleissakin, väärästä kulmasta katsoit nii tuntui että maali varisee. 
Samanlailla tulee jälkiä tyyriinpiinkiin pyöriin. Nyt alla dude ja jälkiä tulee jos ei itsellä niin sitten ilkivaltaa..

----------


## macci

> Hiilarihaarukkaa suunnitelin tuohon keventelymielessä, mutta tuo 150 mm /9 qr etunapaan ei taida löytyä haarukkaa. Etunapa pitäisi vaihtaa 15 läpiakseliversioksi. Tällöin toisaalta voisi kesäksi virittää Bluton tuohon.




Kannattaa ainakin mitata ja varmistaa, että se todella on 150mm. 3FAT Litessä nimittäin speksi sanoo myös 150mm QR mutta haarukka on 135mm. Hyvällä tuurilla tuohon napaan voisi löytyä QR to 15mm TA adapterit (vaikka harvemmin näin päin onnistuu).

----------


## thunder

Mitattu haarukka 150 mm. Modus napaan en löytänyt adaptereita. Tietty tuon vois purkaa ja sorvauttaa adapterit joilla napa söisi 15 mm akselin, mutta taitaa olla työmäärä pienempi, jos vaihtaa vaan siihen uuden navan.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## wex4

Itse tutkisin navan eka, muutamia napoja saanut muutettua 15mm akselille, jopa simpan navan ja ilman koneistuksia.
Muistaa myös tehdä holkin sinne laakereiden väliin

----------


## GrapL

Jokos muille on tullu vastauksia tästä vanne sekoitusta?  Pikkusen harmittaa kyllä kun tosiaan tänään viellä tarkistin asiaa nii kehottivat olemaan ajamatta jos heidän korvaus ei miellytä ja haluan purkaa kaupat.. :/

----------


## rjrm

Kaupan purkua suositan. Ainut tehokas tapa josta liike saa ottaa opikseen.

----------


## Fillarihemmo

Verkkokaupan myymäläpäällikön tai vastaavan hlön kannattais lukea tätä topiccia,niin saattais tulla vipinää toimintaa. Pyörien kaupustelu saattaa pian loppua,jos kokemukset on negatiivisia ja jengi jakaa niitä foorumilla. Myös kuluttajasuojalaki määrittää mikä on kohtuullinen aika odottaa jotakin tuotetta/palvelua esim reklamaatiotilanteessa. Lähtökohtahan on tietysti se,että tuote tulee sisältää sellasia osia,joita tuoteselosteessa on mainittu.

----------


## thunder

> Itse tutkisin navan eka, muutamia napoja saanut muutettua 15mm akselille, jopa simpan navan ja ilman koneistuksia.
> Muistaa myös tehdä holkin sinne laakereiden väliin



Avasin navan ja totesin, ettei onnistu navan konvertointi 15 milliseksi. Laakereiden sisähalkaisija on 1 cm luokkaa. Ajellaan nyt sitten ensin alumiinihaarukalla. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## thm

Oletteko saaneet vastausta Verkkokaupasta tuosta Scoop Fattyn vanne-jutusta? Kaveri oli kysynyt Bikeavenuelta noista vanteista, niin oli saanut vastauksen, että vanteet ja renkaat vaihtelee erittäin, eivätkä nekään tiedä etukäteen mitä tulee. Kuulostaa ihmeelliseltä arpapeliltä, kun spekseissä luvataan jotain tiettyä, mutta totuus voi olla jotain toista. Muut osat ovat kuitenkin luvattuja.

----------


## GrapL

> Oletteko saaneet vastausta Verkkokaupasta tuosta Scoop Fattyn vanne-jutusta? Kaveri oli kysynyt Bikeavenuelta noista vanteista, niin oli saanut vastauksen, että vanteet ja renkaat vaihtelee erittäin, eivätkä nekään tiedä etukäteen mitä tulee. Kuulostaa ihmeelliseltä arpapeliltä, kun spekseissä luvataan jotain tiettyä, mutta totuus voi olla jotain toista. Muut osat ovat kuitenkin luvattuja.



Ei oo tullu vastausta. Tänää soitin kolmannen puhelun hopuuttaakseni ja tänään oli sitte viesti s-postiin tullut "Selvitämme tilannetta.."

Ihme juttu tää on kyllä!

----------


## rjrm

Palauta pyörä kun vielä voit? Kohta menee aika umpeen ja käy vaikeammaksi.

----------


## arppa87

Hei,

Ilmeisesti joissakin ensimmäisen tuotantoerän pyörissä oli tosiaan väärät vanteet. Oikeita pitäisi olla tulossa, mutta ihan tarkkaan emme vielä osaa toimitusaikaa sanoa. Palaamme asiaan.

Ystävällisin terveisin

Mikko M.
Verkkokauppa.com Oyj

Tuommonen sähköposti tuli äsken. Saa nähä kauanko joutuu ootteleen.

----------


## GrapL

Sain tänään tietää että 1-2viikkoon menee saada ne vanteet. Oliko kellekkää mainittu tuleeko ne ns. kokonaisena eli ns. Pikalinkku irti ja uus tilalle vai?  

Luokattoman huonoa on yhteydenpito...

----------


## rjrm

Vanteetko tulee vai koko kiekko?

----------


## GrapL

> Vanteetko tulee vai koko kiekko?



Juuri tätä kyselin.. uskomonta että 11 aikaan laitettua viestiin ei ole vastattu vielläkään. Ja ainut miten oon saanu selville jotain on soittamalla.

----------


## Jopo81

> Vanteetko tulee vai koko kiekko?



Saatteko mahdollisesti hyvitystä asian johdosta muuten? Äkkiseltään ajateltuna, kun olette ostaneet pyörän tietyillä specseillä ja jos joudutte vaihtamaan osia itse, niin luulis jotain saavan.  Rahaa ei teillä mene, mutta vaivansa siinäkin kun vaihdat renkaat kiekoille yms. 

Vai voiko olla että lähettävät täydellisen paketin tilalle ja väärät lähetätte takaisin?

Itteä kyllä harmittais kovasti ja saattaisin jopa purkaa kaupankin 

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## berkut

> Verkkokaupan myymäläpäällikön tai vastaavan hlön kannattais lukea tätä topiccia,niin saattais tulla vipinää toimintaa. Pyörien kaupustelu saattaa pian loppua,jos kokemukset on negatiivisia ja jengi jakaa niitä foorumilla. Myös kuluttajasuojalaki määrittää mikä on kohtuullinen aika odottaa jotakin tuotetta/palvelua esim reklamaatiotilanteessa. Lähtökohtahan on tietysti se,että tuote tulee sisältää sellasia osia,joita tuoteselosteessa on mainittu.



Tiedän että duunikaveri lukee tätäkin ketjua mutta selvittely valmistajan kanssa on venähtänyt messujen takia. Oikeat vanteet tulee niihin, missä se oli väärin mutta ensiksi pitää saada ne korvaavat vanteet maailmalta.

----------


## Pekka.S

Tänään kotiutui tännekin Scoop Fatty bikeavenuelta. Paketissa tuli tosin eri renkaat mitä verkkosivujen speksit kertoo:
https://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/SILVER...Y-Fatbike-2016 sanoisi, että pyörään kuuluu Maxxis 26" x 4.8, EXO 120 TPI kumit, mutta pyörän mukana tuli VeeTiren Bulldozer 26 x 4.7" 72 TPI kumit.

Mitäpä on raati mieltä, kannattaisiko tästä lähteä valittamaan? Onko nuo Maxxis:n kumit paljon paremmat kuin Bulldozerit, että kannattaisi lähteä käräjille?

Verkkokaupan speksien mukaan tähän tosin kuuluu nämä Bulldozerit.

Tänään ehdin jo käydä yhden 15 km lenkin testaamassa ja varsin hyvältähän tuo tuntui ajella.

----------


## 7-spoke

Maxxisin 4,8" 120tpi ovat vanhentunutta speksiä, 72tpi bulldozerit pitäisi paketissa valmistajan mukaan ollakin. Ilmeisesti maxxisit valmiina liian myöhään ja kinttaalla olisivatko mahtuneetkaan.

----------


## hcf

> Maxxisin 4,8" 120tpi ovat vanhentunutta speksiä, 72tpi bulldozerit pitäisi paketissa valmistajan mukaan ollakin. Ilmeisesti maxxisit valmiina liian myöhään ja kinttaalla olisivatko mahtuneetkaan.



http://www.silverbacklab.com/bike/mountain/scoop-fatty/
maxxis lukee tuollakin. Liekkö vasta vaihtunu?

----------


## lera

Tännekki tuli Scooppi eilen bikeavenuelta. Paketti oli avattu selvästi siellä ja oli firman omilla teipeillä suljettu. Osat oli mitä luvattu paitsi 72tpi renkaat oli tässäki. Hauska vehe, mitä nyt pienen lenkin kerkes kokeilla. Litkutus tulee varmaan tehtyä lähipäivinä. Jos Pekka.S valitat niin kerrohan mitä vastaavat.  :Hymy:

----------


## 7-spoke

Tuollalailla istuu whiten runkolaukku XL-runkoiseen. Jää just sopevasti tilaa juomapullolle

----------


## Pekka.S

Tulipahan kysyttyä tätä rengasasiaa Bikeavenuelta. Silverbackilla saattaa speksit vaihdella tuotantoerittäin, että ei kuulemma auta reklamoida asiasta. Hyvinhän nuo bulldozerit tuntuu toimivan, niin taidan antaa asian olla.

----------


## GrapL

Itse sain sen verran tyydyttävän vastauksen Verkkokaupasta että pyörä jäi minulle.


Nyt tässä onkin tullut ajeltua jonkun verran ja vaikka jarrut sisäänajoin niin silti sain takajarrun sellaiseksi ettei tahdo lukittua enää.. Mikä lie tuli? Vai onko +100kg liikaa ettei lukkoon mene? Mut oon silti yhtä hymyä ajolenkin jälkeen  :Hymy:

----------


## hcf

scoop fattyn hinta tipahtanu satasella verkkokauppa.com:ssa

näyttäs renkaitten speksit muuttuvan vähä väliä tuol valmistajan sivulla. Nyt siel oli 120TPI bulldozerit

----------


## janne kuivakangas

> Itse sain sen verran tyydyttävän vastauksen Verkkokaupasta että pyörä jäi minulle.
> 
> 
> Nyt tässä onkin tullut ajeltua jonkun verran ja vaikka jarrut sisäänajoin niin silti sain takajarrun sellaiseksi ettei tahdo lukittua enää.. Mikä lie tuli? Vai onko +100kg liikaa ettei lukkoon mene? Mut oon silti yhtä hymyä ajolenkin jälkeen



Kyll ne lukkoon pitäs mennä vaikka painoa onkin..Mnee kö muuten lukkoon ihan jossei istu selässä. ..putsaa palat / levyt voitele männät. .

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## thm

^Kokeilisin ensin säätää sitä jarrukahvaa ulos päin ja jos se ei paranna asiaa, niin sitten jatkaa ongelman selvittämistä paloihin yms. Säätö tehdään pienellä kuusiokoloavaimella kahvan etupuolelta... Aika monet jarrut saanut pelkällä kahvan säätämisellä "toimimaan", kun kuskit epäilleet ilmaa, jarrupaloja tms.  :Hymy:

----------


## 7-spoke

> http://www.silverbacklab.com/bike/mountain/scoop-fatty/
> maxxis lukee tuollakin. Liekkö vasta vaihtunu?



Bulldozer lukee speksissä ja on myös kuvissa?

Sama myös "toista kautta", http://www.silverbacklab.com/bike/fa...s/scoop-fatty/

Single-double-double deluxeissa näyttäs okevan Maxxisit

Edit: gallerian kuvissa ei kehinä ole ainakaan Blizzerk90, onksnuo ne circlestarit?

----------


## hcf

> Bulldozer lukee speksissä ja on myös kuvissa?
> 
> Sama myös "toista kautta", http://www.silverbacklab.com/bike/fa...s/scoop-fatty/
> 
> Single-double-double deluxeissa näyttäs okevan Maxxisit
> 
> Edit: gallerian kuvissa ei kehinä ole ainakaan Blizzerk90, onksnuo ne circlestarit?



eikös näy mun korjaus? siellä oli hetken 4.8 maxxisit. vaihtu 120TPI bulldozereihin. Ja nekään ei ole oikeat ku pitäs olla 72TPI

----------


## 7-spoke

Näkypä se ku tarpeeksi tarkkaan palstaa lukee... Sori siitä!  :Vink:

----------


## pyöräsimo

Jos tässä nyt lähden Scoop Fattya tilaamaan (Whiteakin pohdin ja hankalaa on päätöksenteko), niin jos ja kun sieltä tulee muut vanteet kuin luvatut Alex Blizzerkit, niin ovatko ne kuitenkin tubeless-valmiit? Olen yrittänyt tästä ketjusta sitä selvittää, mutten ole löytänyt. Pahoittelen pöhköyttäni, jos kuitenkin tämä on jo kerrottu...

----------


## hcf

> Jos tässä nyt lähden Scoop Fattya tilaamaan (Whiteakin pohdin ja hankalaa on päätöksenteko), niin jos ja kun sieltä tulee muut vanteet kuin luvatut Alex Blizzerkit, niin ovatko ne kuitenkin tubeless-valmiit? Olen yrittänyt tästä ketjusta sitä selvittää, mutten ole löytänyt. Pahoittelen pöhköyttäni, jos kuitenkin tämä on jo kerrottu...



Ilmeisesti nuo circlestarit ei ole tubeless readyt.
Jos tilaat niin laita lisätietoihin tai sähköpostilla viesti että tarkistavat vanteet ennenku lähettävät.

----------


## pyöräsimo

Ok, kiitos vinkistä!

----------


## Eevaa

Hep

Väliaikatietoja. Sain pyörän huollosta ma 1.2. Olivat vaihtaneet ketjut ja takavaihtajan. Vanteet näyttävät olevan "oikeat", eli Alex Blizzerk. Ajamaan en ole vielä päässyt, koska toivun keihkoputkentulehduksesta.

----------


## J888

Heps! Nöösinä ilmoittaudun!!! Tänään tuli tilattua verkkokaupasta uusi Silverback Scoop Fatty! Toimitus ensikuun aikana. Pitkään jo katsellut noita paksurenkaisia ja nyt rohkaisin mieleni! Pituutta meikäläisellä on 178 cm ja jalan sisämitta siinä 79-80 cm joten tilasin M koon pyörän... osuinkohan oikeaan? Nyt kovasti odotellaan että päästään nauttimaan läskeilystä!!!

----------


## solisti

> Avasin navan ja totesin, ettei onnistu navan konvertointi 15 milliseksi. Laakereiden sisähalkaisija on 1 cm luokkaa. Ajellaan nyt sitten ensin alumiinihaarukalla. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Omastani en ole napaa aukaissut, mutta valmistajan kanssa käymäni mailinvaihto kertoi, että Bluto-konversioon on jokin kitti olemassa. Hintaa kitillä on n. 26€.
Mitenkähän tuo toimii, jos laakerit on pienemmällä halkaisijalla kuin akseli?

----------


## wex4

> Omastani en ole napaa aukaissut, mutta valmistajan kanssa käymäni mailinvaihto kertoi, että Bluto-konversioon on jokin kitti olemassa. Hintaa kitillä on n. 26€.
> Mitenkähän tuo toimii, jos laakerit on pienemmällä halkaisijalla kuin akseli?



Pienemmät laakerinkuulat? Sama ulkohalkaisja, eri sisähalkaisijalla

----------


## solisti

> Pienemmät laakerinkuulat? Sama ulkohalkaisja, eri sisähalkaisijalla



Mitä ymmärsin kitin sisällöstä, niin siinä ei käsittääkseni ollut laakereita.

Lähetetty minun SM-T325 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## thm

> Pituutta meikäläisellä on 178 cm ja jalan sisämitta siinä 79-80 cm joten tilasin M koon pyörän... osuinkohan oikeaan?



Todennäköisesti osuit. Mulla pituutta jonkin verran vähemmän, mutta jalan sisämitta samaa luokkaa ja M-koolla ajelen. Muutama kaveri koeajanut tuota pyörää ja ei kukaan ole valittanut pieneksi tai suureksi, vaikka kuskien pituudet vaihdelleet 170-180 cm välillä.

----------


## thm

> scoop fattyn hinta tipahtanu satasella verkkokauppa.com:ssa



Tein PINS-hintaturvavakuutushakemuksen tuosta ja sain 100 € hyvityksen.

----------


## Lanssi

> Tein PINS-hintaturvavakuutushakemuksen tuosta ja sain 100 € hyvityksen.



Kuukausi tais olla rajana? Daaaamn. 😉

----------


## thm

^Joo 30 pv tais olla raja.

----------


## J888

> Todennäköisesti osuit. Mulla pituutta jonkin verran vähemmän, mutta jalan sisämitta samaa luokkaa ja M-koolla ajelen. Muutama kaveri koeajanut tuota pyörää ja ei kukaan ole valittanut pieneksi tai suureksi, vaikka kuskien pituudet vaihdelleet 170-180 cm välillä.



Jeps, näin arvelinkin, edellinen Scotin maasturi oli vähän turhan isoa kokoa ja vaakaputki raapi munaskuita... Kauhea polte ajelemaan ja nyt vaan pitää malttaa ja odotella että pyörä saapuu! 
Ilmeisesti pitää noita vanteita tarkkailla että tulee oikeat! Tubeless virityksen haluaa itsekin tehdä!
Minkäslaisia polkimia olette noihin laittaneet? Itsellä olisi vanhassa maasturissa lukkopolkimet olemassa mutta ajattelin jotta flätit vois olla paremmat tässä...

----------


## mk

> Minkäslaisia polkimia olette noihin laittaneet? Itsellä olisi vanhassa maasturissa lukkopolkimet olemassa mutta ajattelin jotta flätit vois olla paremmat tässä...



Omaan Fatbikeen otan alkuun piikilliset avopolkimet näin talvi/kevätkauteen ja vaihdan sitten kesäks tod.näk. lukot, kun niillä on tottunut ajamaan .. Vois avopolkimilla olla vapaampaa tuo meno vaikeissa paikoissa  :Nolous:  Tiiä sitte mikä on totuus ja vaikea se voi olla avoilla ajaa, kun kaikissa pyörissä ollut aina lukot  :Hymy:

----------


## lera

Itse pistin lukot. Tuntuu että niiden avulla saa enempi tasapainoa maastossakin. Ja vaikeissa paikoissa pidon rajoilla tasainen pyörittäminen auttaa, joka onnistunee vain lukoilla. Tosin en ole ajanu kunnon fläteillä, niin en sitte tiiä niistä.

----------


## J888

> Omaan Fatbikeen otan alkuun piikilliset avopolkimet näin talvi/kevätkauteen ja vaihdan sitten kesäks tod.näk. lukot, kun niillä on tottunut ajamaan .. Vois avopolkimilla olla vapaampaa tuo meno vaikeissa paikoissa  Tiiä sitte mikä on totuus ja vaikea se voi olla avoilla ajaa, kun kaikissa pyörissä ollut aina lukot



Näin itsekin ajattelin! Parempi totutella ensin pyörään fläteillä ja sitten varmuuden lisääntyessä vaihtaa lukkoihin! Onko arvon Silverbackin käyttäjillä suosituksia lokareiksi ja telineiksi tavaran kuskaamiselle? Tarkoitus olisi lähteä syksyllä pyörävaeltamaan mökille Lappiin! Salanki ja puljutunturin ympäristö olisi aika hyvin tossa mökin ympäristössä hallittavissa!

----------


## thm

Jokos muut olette saaneet oikeat vanteet Verkkokaupasta? Mulle tuli tänään Alex Blizzerkit ja ne täytyy käyttää kasattavana paikallisessa huoltoliikkeessä. Mukana ei tullut muuta, joten vannenauhat yms. täytynee ottaa nykyisistä vanteista.

----------


## hcf

> Näin itsekin ajattelin! Parempi totutella ensin pyörään fläteillä ja sitten varmuuden lisääntyessä vaihtaa lukkoihin! Onko arvon Silverbackin käyttäjillä suosituksia lokareiksi ja telineiksi tavaran kuskaamiselle? Tarkoitus olisi lähteä syksyllä pyörävaeltamaan mökille Lappiin! Salanki ja puljutunturin ympäristö olisi aika hyvin tossa mökin ympäristössä hallittavissa!



http://www.muckynutz.com/
Fat Face Fender
Fat Butt Fender
Fat Gut Fender

Nuo aattelin itelle tilata. Kulkee hyvin repussa jos surkea keli yllättää. Kiinteitä lokareita en halua

----------


## Esabbi

Kukaan ei vissiin oo purkanu napoja?? Tutustuin aiheeseen moduksen sivuilta. Niin jos oikein ymmärsin niin navoissa on 15mm ees ja takana 12mm keskireikä /akseli jotka on muutettu 9mm qrksi.

http://www.modusnakano.com/product.php?id=9
Kun napojen leveys on e 150mm ja t 190mm niin hopeet ei natsaa.
Jos rupeis hautoo joustokeulaa.

----------


## GrapL

> Jokos muut olette saaneet oikeat vanteet Verkkokaupasta? Mulle tuli tänään Alex Blizzerkit ja ne täytyy käyttää kasattavana paikallisessa huoltoliikkeessä. Mukana ei tullut muuta, joten vannenauhat yms. täytynee ottaa nykyisistä vanteista.



Mulle tuli myös ja kiikuttelinkin tänään heti paikalliseen huoltoliikkeeseen. Ei tullut minullekkaan mitään muuta kuin vanteet.

Olin sen verran ovela(?) et samalla litkuttaa ammattilainen miulle sisurit pois.

----------


## thunder

Kuitukeula paikallaan. Nyt on etukiekko 15 mm akselilla. Pluto tarjouksia kyttäämään.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

> Kuitukeula paikallaan. Nyt on etukiekko 15 mm akselilla. Pluto tarjouksia kyttäämään.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Jaaa pitikös se koko napa vaihtaa vai pelkkä akseli?

----------


## thunder

Napa vaihtui. En googletuksella löytänyt tuon alkuperäisen navan sisuskaluihin 15 mm akselin adaptereita.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## GrapL

Jokos muut blizzerk vanteiden saajat on vaihdattanu ne alle? Onnistuko? 

Perjantaina sain tietoon paikallisen korjaamolta et pinnat ehkä(?) menis kanssa uusiks.

----------


## infratuna

Onko tietoa, meneekö tuohon Verkkokaupan Scoop Doubleen Bafangin BBS01 sähköinen mid-drive-moottori? Jos tietoa muista paremmista keskiömoottoreista, otan vinkit vastaan kiitollisena.

----------


## thm

> Jokos muut blizzerk vanteiden saajat on vaihdattanu ne alle? Onnistuko? 
> 
> Perjantaina sain tietoon paikallisen korjaamolta et pinnat ehkä(?) menis kanssa uusiks.



Vein torstaina huoltoon ja hain perjantaina takaisin. Huoltomies oli mitannut pinnojen paikat ja ero oli hänen mielestä ollut niin pieni, että oli laittanut samoilla pinnoilla. Kolme lenkkiä olen nyt käynyt tuolla ajamassa ja ei ole ollut ongelmia. Aika paljon jämäkämmät nämä Blizzerkit kuin vanhat - ja noin 130 gr kevyemmät per vanne, kun huollossa punnittiin.

----------


## arppa87

> Jokos muut blizzerk vanteiden saajat on vaihdattanu ne alle? Onnistuko? 
> 
> Perjantaina sain tietoon paikallisen korjaamolta et pinnat ehkä(?) menis kanssa uusiks.



Maanantaina tuli viesti että menee pinnat vaihtoon ja kuulemma tilaustavaraa.. saa ootella ainakin viikon että pääsee taas ajeleen.

----------


## thm

Mikähän on syynä, että vanhoilla pinnoilla ei ole voinut kasata? Mun kiekot kasannut ei valittanut pinnoista mitään. No saa nähdä tuleeko jotain ongelmia myöhemmin.

Vanhat vannenauhat olivat olleet liian leveät Blizzerkeihin, että kannattanee hommailla uusia valmiiksi.

----------


## Esabbi

Meitsin fillarista meni ketjut poikki .  Ei mee takuuseen . Ikää fillarilla on1kk ja 10 päivää ja  max 250km ajettu. Takuu ei korvaa kuluvia osia esim. Jarrupalat ,ketjut ja yms. No hain uudet kivijalasta , et pääs ajelee.

----------


## Läskimasa

^ No miks uudet ketjut? Eikö olis liittimellä selvinny?

----------


## Fillarihemmo

Ketjujen katkeaminen on ihan "normaalia". Esim liian isolla vaihteella, jos runttaa ylämäkeen, niin ihan uudetkin ketjut saattaa napsahtaa poikki -ja on napsahtanutkin.

Aktiivipyöräilijällä pitäis aina olla mukana vähintään;
-varasisuri
-rengastyökalut
-pumppu
-monitoimityökalu
-ketjunkatkaisutyökalu
-ketjunpikaliitin
-takavaihtajan korvake
-osaamista käyttää em. välineitä tarvittaessa.

----------


## Esabbi

Myyjä hehkutti xt:n ketjuja paremmiksi, vaihtaa napakammin sen takia ei katkee niin herkästi. Noi ketjut katkes ihan tasaisessa loivassa rinteessä ja penkiltä polkiessa rauhallisesti .Myyjä vielä kehotti ajamaan kaksilla ketjuilla niin rattaat kestää pidämpään. Fillarin ketjut on kumminkin niin halvat, ettei kannata pitää tietoisesti mörköö mukana lenkillä. Olisin ostanu liittimen ,mutta niillä ei ollut kuin tappeja .

----------


## GrapL

En tiedä pitäiskö itkeä vai nauraa tämän fillarin kanssa.. eilen tuli sitten 2viikkoa täyteen siitä ku fillarin toimitin kehien vaihtoon (blizzerkit alle). Ei muuta, mut sinä keskiviikkona kun vein niin perjantaiksi lupailtiin "jos kaikki menee putkeen". Viime viikolla soitin ku 1viikko tuli täyteen, kovasti kehuivat että ei oo enää paljosta kiinni et vannenauhat puutuu ja piti tulla tänään. Soitellaan ku on valmis.. onko väärin jo soitella heille päin taas? JA kysees o siis paikallinen huolto..

----------


## hcf

> En tiedä pitäiskö itkeä vai nauraa tämän fillarin kanssa.. eilen tuli sitten 2viikkoa täyteen siitä ku fillarin toimitin kehien vaihtoon (blizzerkit alle). Ei muuta, mut sinä keskiviikkona kun vein niin perjantaiksi lupailtiin "jos kaikki menee putkeen". Viime viikolla soitin ku 1viikko tuli täyteen, kovasti kehuivat että ei oo enää paljosta kiinni et vannenauhat puutuu ja piti tulla tänään. Soitellaan ku on valmis.. onko väärin jo soitella heille päin taas? JA kysees o siis paikallinen huolto..



Mahtaa olla uus juttu pyörähuolloillekki nuo läskipyörät. Ei mee rutiinista  :Vink:  Ei pitäs ainakaan ruuhkaa olla näihin aikoihin ellei oo suksihuoltoa samassa.

Minä pääsin vihdoin koeajamaan oman scooppini. Vanteet ainaki päälisin puolin näytti oikealta. Etuvaihtajaa häätyy viel säädellä ku meinaa alkaa hankailee ketjuja meleko herkästi. Entises jäykkäperäsessä ku kesti vetää takavaihtajan kaikki vaihteet läpi hankaamatta ilman että tarvi edestä vaihtaa. Pikkusen oisin kaivannu vaihtajiin et näkis mikä vaihde on päällä että osais ajottaa oikein etuvaihtajan vaihdon  :Hymy: 



Lunta ihan pirusti tullu. Hyvin se menee mut varovainen pitää olla ku ohjattavuus saattaa kadota ku niin paljon irtolunta renkaan alla

----------


## Esabbi

Alux itekin sadattelin vaihdenäytön puutetta. Ei se enään oo haitannu.

----------


## 7-spoke

Samoin, ja etuvaihtajan säätämisen kanssa meni kans aikoinaan hermot, saipahan paikallinen töitä  :Vink:

----------


## Lanssi

Ite revin etuvaihtajan heti irti, ja absolute blackin ovaali eturatas kiinni. Huomenna aattelin 40t expanderirattaan laittaa kiinni. 
Rengastusta tässä oon miettiny uusiks, Jumbo Jimit saatta tulla alle jossain kohtaa kevättä. Kuitukeulaa oon ebaysta kattellut kans...  :Vink:

----------


## hcf

Joop. Sain kohtuu hyvin säädettuu ton etuvaihtajan. Pientä kosketusta ottaa min ja max vaihteella. Ilmeisesti Vaijerin säätövara ei riitä. Kiristää niin pienimmällä hankaa ja ku löyhentää niin maxilla hankaa. Tai sitte en vaan osaa.
Ei tullu ajetelleeksi että pyörä tulee suoraa tehtaalta. Eikä sitä pistetä iskuun myyjän puolelta niinku yleensä pyöräliikkeet tekee.
Mut kaikki muut pelas ihan hyvin. Pyörä on komeempi ku mitä kuvissa. En valita

edit: Kyl se hyvin pelaa nyt. Ainoastaan ketjukehän sisäpuolella oleva muovi osa (Ohjain?) ottaa ketjuihin ku on pienin päällä. Se kyllä tulee siitä kulumaan sopivaksi jos en saa vähän siirrettyy sitä.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Kiristää niin pienimmällä hankaa ja ku löyhentää niin maxilla hankaa. Tai sitte en vaan osaa.



No entäs ne säätöruuvit?

----------


## Esabbi

Mun scoopista hajos takajarru ,välillä jarrukahva meni pohjaan . Ajossa piti kokoajan pumppailla , että jarru toimi. Yritetty ilmata moneen kertaan ala-ja yläkautta. Vähän aikaa kahva oli ok, mut kohta kahva meni tankoon kiinni. Vein jarrun liikkeeseen ne antoi uuden jarrun samantien mukaan . Ikinä takuuhomma ei ole toiminu noin hyvin. Ei mitään tyhmiä epäileviä kysymyksiä . Kymmenen pistettä ja dinosaurus merkki (kun papukaijat loppu).

----------


## Kiituri

Kumpi mahtaisi olla luotettavampi ostos  Scoop Fatty vai White Fat Pro?
ketjun perusteella Verkkiksen fäteissä aikas lailla sanomista heti uutena eikä näemmä takuu pelaa, vai pelaako?

Scoopyn XL olisi geometrialtaan paljon parmepi kuin White L kokoisena.

----------


## Siemenlinko

^ Samanlailla on Whiteissäkin ollut ongelmia. Omassani (white)ei tosin muuta, kun että etujarru hiukka vuosi kovilla pakkasilla. Takuukorjaus toimi hyvin

----------


## thunder

Mulla on scooppi toiminut hyvin. Ja oli säädöissään suoraan laatikosta.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## thm

Mulla ei oo ollut sen Scoop Fattyn vanne-episodin jälkeen mitään valittamista ja kilometrejä on tullut jo useampia satoja. Verkkokaupan kanssa takuuhomma hoitui helposti. Kaksi kaveriakin on hommannut samanlaisen Fattyn tuon mun pyörän kokeilun jälkeen ja heillä on ollu ihan oikeat vanteet ja muutkin osat. Toinen tilasi Verkkiksestä ja toinen BikeAvenuelta.

----------


## hcf

> Kumpi mahtaisi olla luotettavampi ostos  Scoop Fatty vai White Fat Pro?
> ketjun perusteella Verkkiksen fäteissä aikas lailla sanomista heti uutena eikä näemmä takuu pelaa, vai pelaako?



verkkokauppa.com :lla pelaa takuu aina hyvin
Eihä täs oo vasta ku 6 sivuu sanomista. whiten ketjussa on jo 100  :Vink: 
Mutjoo  ite arvoin näitten välillä ja päädyin silverbackiin ku täs on osat  kaikinpuolin ok. Whitestä ois menny renkaat vaihtoon ja  tubelessia ois joutunu kikkaileen niille vanteille.
Ja noita whiten pyöriä tuntuu näkyvän aikalailla. Ainaki litee. Jos siis haluaa erottua massasta. 
Kovasti tää tuntuu katseita keräävän. Ja naapuritki alko heti kyselee

----------


## Kiituri

Onkos Fattyssä etujarrusatula suoraan harukassa vai onko siinä jo adapteri? Meinaan kaipaisi kuitenkin 203mm levyn ja XT tai Zee jarrun. Zeen kanssa voisi 180mm levykin riittää. Etusormella jarruttaen pitää takanen olla reilusti ilmassa myös vesikelillä.

Vielä kun osaisi päättää onko etujousto välttämätön.

Muutes mitkä mahtaa olla toimituslaatikon mitata?  Mietin että mahtuisi autoon sisälle vai pitäisi olla kärry pyörää hakiessa.

----------


## Kiituri

Pistinpä sitten XL kokoiseen Fattyn tilaukseen. Oranssi värikin on just se mikä pitääkin olla. vain 11.90e maksaa kotiin tuonti niin ei kannata itse kuskailla.

Nytpä sitten tilaamaan etujarrua tai ehkä koko jarrusetti  :Hymy:

----------


## yannara

Mulla tappelee tää fatty nyt White Pro:n kanssa. Hinta tingittynä lähes sama. Fattyssä on se lime keltainen väri mulle aika hyvä, mutta tanko on suora. Tykkään kun fättäreissä on yleensä sellainen pieni kaari ohjaustangon jälkeen.... mitäs sanotte, kumpi on laadukkaampi?

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Itse ostaisin Scoop in jos näistä pitäis valita...☺

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kiituri

^tajusin itse vasta nyt että Fattyssä onkin 9mm QR etuakseli eli se nuljaa. Näin teki 26" täpärissäkin. Jos siihen saisi edes läpiakselin niin auttaisi asiaa.
Nuo pyörät on geometrialtaan erilaiset. Fatty on pidempi runkoinen mistä itse pidän. Jos XL tuntuu liian pitkältä vaihdan 40mm stemmin. Fattyssä on jo valmiina talvikokoiset renkaat mutta White on kevyempi ja tosiaan parempi etunapa. Molemmissa on heikkotasoiset jarrut mutta etujarrun vaihtamalla siitä selvinnee ja jos mieli muuttuu niin hyvät jarrut saa siirrettyä seuraavaan.

Toivottavasti runko ja navat pysyy nipussa ja vanteet suorina. Muut osat onkin kulutustavaraa.

----------


## yannara

Aika outoa, etä verkkokaupassa ei noita tosiaan voi edes nähdä, saatikka kokeilla, vaan tavara ostetaan varastossa laatikossa ja sit se on fifty-sixty, tykkääkö vai ei. Eikä 1099 hinnasta ei sit oo yhtään tinkimisvaraa....

----------


## thunder

> ^tajusin itse vasta nyt että Fattyssä onkin 9mm QR etuakseli eli se nuljaa. Näin teki 26" täpärissäkin. Jos siihen saisi edes läpiakselin niin auttaisi asiaa.
> Nuo pyörät on geometrialtaan erilaiset. Fatty on pidempi runkoinen mistä itse pidän. Jos XL tuntuu liian pitkältä vaihdan 40mm stemmin. Fattyssä on jo valmiina talvikokoiset renkaat mutta White on kevyempi ja tosiaan parempi etunapa. Molemmissa on heikkotasoiset jarrut mutta etujarrun vaihtamalla siitä selvinnee ja jos mieli muuttuu niin hyvät jarrut saa siirrettyä seuraavaan.
> 
> Toivottavasti runko ja navat pysyy nipussa ja vanteet suorina. Muut osat onkin kulutustavaraa.



Nuo scoopin BR615 jarrut on oman kokemuksen mukaan hinta-laatu huomioiden kyllä oivat jarrut. Ei mulla tuo 9 mm etunapa kyllä nuljunnut minnekään. Nyt on kiinni hiilarikeula 15 mm läpiakselilla ja kaippa se tukevampi on, mutta ero ei kyllä omassa ajossa ole mitenkään merkittävä.

----------


## Esabbi

Onkohan tossa joku käpy ton etu vaihtajan kanssa ? On niin helkkarin tarkka. Vaijerin liike ei riitä . Säädin silleen ,et ketjut raapii etuvaihtajaan kun edessä pieni ja takana iso kun harvemmin tarvii tuota välitystä. Epäilen, että eturatas ja vaihtaja ei natsaa keskenään. Pitäsköhän käydä maanantaina verkkokaupas fillarin kans?

----------


## Kiituri

> Nuo scoopin BR615 jarrut on oman kokemuksen mukaan hinta-laatu huomioiden kyllä oivat jarrut. Ei mulla tuo 9 mm etunapa kyllä nuljunnut minnekään. Nyt on kiinni hiilarikeula 15 mm läpiakselilla ja kaippa se tukevampi on, mutta ero ei kyllä omassa ajossa ole mitenkään merkittävä.



Eipä noissa kai muuta "vikaa" ole kuin sädtöjen puute. Pitoa ei kaksi mäntäisellä saa ilman kova puristustarvetta 180mm levyllä noinkin isolla renkaalla. Tavallisen 26" x 2.4" kanssa yhdistelmä toimii mutta isompi renkaan halkaisija vaatii isomman jarrulevyn.  Tilasinkin jo 203mm XT levyn ja adapterin ja ICE V8 hissitolpan. Vastaava mutta ohkaisempi tolppa on palvellut hyvin Cubessa kesät talvet.

Saisikohan siihen etunapaan läpiakselia?  Sekin tukevoittaisi menoa.

----------


## hcf

> Onkohan tossa joku käpy ton etu vaihtajan kanssa ? On niin helkkarin tarkka. Vaijerin liike ei riitä . Säädin silleen ,et ketjut raapii etuvaihtajaan kun edessä pieni ja takana iso kun harvemmin tarvii tuota välitystä. Epäilen, että eturatas ja vaihtaja ei natsaa keskenään. Pitäsköhän käydä maanantaina verkkokaupas fillarin kans?



Pirun tarkka se o. Itekki kääntelin, nostelin ja vääntelin 2pv. Se meni silleen että korjaustelineessä se hankaa hieman isoimmalla vaihteella ulkoreunaa mutta ku lähtee ajeleen niin ei se hankaa enää ku on veto päällä. Ja se vähän hieroo sitä muovi ohjuria pienimmällä

Mut säätö prosessi menee. (kiekot mainittu fyysisissä mitoissa)
1. takana iso kiekko ja edessä pieni. L ruuvilla säätää ketju 0-0,5mm häkin sisäreunaan
2. iso kiekko takana, iso edessä. ketjun kiristys niin että 0-0,5mm häkin sisäreunaan
3. pieni kiekko takana, iso edessä ja vähä avittaa vaihde vivulla ja säätää H ruuvilla ketjun 0-0,5mm häkin ulkoreunaan

jos ei nuilla mene niin kokeilla kääntää/nostaa,laskea vaihtajaa. mulla on kiinni aivan pullopidikeruuvin alapuolela

Ohjeet shimanon manuaalista link  :Hymy:

----------


## Esabbi

Oiskohan xt:n ketjut vähän leveemmät kun vaihtajaa ei saa säädettyä kunnolla. Se on liian ahdas tai liian pieni liike. Säädin silleen et pikku ees ja iso takana häkin sisäreuna n. 1 mm ketjusta. Sit kun laittoi ison eteen ja pienen taakse otti aika rankasti häkin ulkolaitaa kiinni rrrr. Sit jos vaijeria kiristi niin, ettei ota kiinni sit raapi pikkurattaalla. Väänsin häkin ulkolaitaa vähän ulospäin yläreunasta siitä kohtaa missä ketjut kulkee isolla rattaalla. Tuon "säädön " jälkeen ei mitään enään ongelmia . Kamat kasaan ja ajelee.

----------


## GrapL

Tuootaa.. mitäs mieltä:

Tää mun vannehomma on siinä vaiheessa et on kuulemma fillari on "läjässä" mutta eturenkaassa ei kuulemma pysy ilma vaikka on litkut sisällä, kahdessa päivässä ilma hävii.. (sovittiin että kehän vaihdon yhteydessä tehdään tubeless). Ja korjaaja antoi niinku vähä ymmärtää että ei tulis pysymäänkään? Sanoin kylläkin et yritä nyt saada pysymään ja soittele ku on valmis.. Eli enhä oo nyt iha väärässä ku väitän asentajan munanneen jotai?

Ei muuta mut 4vkoa keskiviikkona täynnä fillarin viennistä takuukorjaukseen paikallisee huoltoon  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hcf

> Tuootaa.. mitäs mieltä:
> 
> Tää mun vannehomma on siinä vaiheessa et on kuulemma fillari on "läjässä" mutta eturenkaassa ei kuulemma pysy ilma vaikka on litkut sisällä, kahdessa päivässä ilma hävii.. (sovittiin että kehän vaihdon yhteydessä tehdään tubeless). Ja korjaaja antoi niinku vähä ymmärtää että ei tulis pysymäänkään? Sanoin kylläkin et yritä nyt saada pysymään ja soittele ku on valmis.. Eli enhä oo nyt iha väärässä ku väitän asentajan munanneen jotai?
> 
> Ei muuta mut 4vkoa keskiviikkona täynnä fillarin viennistä takuukorjaukseen paikallisee huoltoon



Kyl ne siellä pysymään saa mut varmaan pitäs uudet teippaukset laittaa. Olikos niissä vanteissa valmiit teipit? Jos ei ollu niin asentaja ei vaan osaa  :Vink: 
Sehä ois hyvä vähä aikaa ajella sisureilla että ne teipit asettuu kunnolla

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZnwyC7F5w4
15min:ssa tekee ite. ei tarvi ootella 4viikkoa

----------


## rjrm

Jättää teipit pois niin ei teipit vuoda.

----------


## GrapL

ei ollu mitään teippejä. Mitä lie tilasivat ja yrittäävät nyt saada pitämään..

----------


## 7-spoke

> Onkos Fattyssä etujarrusatula suoraan harukassa vai onko siinä jo adapteri? Meinaan kaipaisi kuitenkin 203mm levyn ja XT tai Zee jarrun. Zeen kanssa voisi 180mm levykin riittää. Etusormella jarruttaen pitää takanen olla reilusti ilmassa myös vesikelillä



Tää ny vissiin tulee myöhässä, mutta adapteripalikalla on satula haarukassa kiinni

----------


## Kiituri

> Tää ny vissiin tulee myöhässä, mutta adapteripalikalla on satula haarukassa kiinni



Tarkkaan kuvia katsomalla tuon keksinkin ja tilasin adapterin levyn kanssa. Kiitos kuitenkin tiedosta.

----------


## J888

Morjens!

Kestohymy naamalla... tänään sen sain vihdoin! Oman Scoop Fattyn! Parin tunnin lenkki Tapiolan ympäristössä ja hymy ei vaan hyydy naamalta! Mulla ainakin vanteet oli oikeat, vaihteet menee päälle niinkuin pitääkin ja kaikki toimii loistavasti! Itse ei ainakaan näin alkumetreillä voi kun kehua kyseistä kampetta! Jarrutkin sain paikalleen just eikä melkein, jarrukahvoja joutui säätämään vähän ulospäin että sai kunnon tuntuman niihin.

----------


## Kiituri

Onko suosittaa kunnollista etu- ja takalokaria Fattyyn?

----------


## Kiituri

Ensivaikutelma pyörästä

- jarrut on heikot mutta eipä anneta viimeistä sanaa ennen kuin niitä on vähän ajettu
- etupyörän laakeri on niin kireällä että mitään herkkyyttä ei ole vaan käsin pyörittäen jyrisee poikkeuksellisen paljon (järejettömästi), jossain määrin säätöasia mutta enempi laatuasia.
- polkimet, hei pyörässä tosiaan tuli polkimet mukana. Niillä vaan ei tee mitään. Laakeri kireällä kuin viulun kieli eikä tossu saa kunnon otetta. (Uudet tulossa Ranskasta)
+ vaihteet toimii mukavasti ei valittamista pihakurvailussa
- pyörä on jäykkis. Jää mietintään pitääkö laittaa myyntiin ja ostaa ainakin joustokeulainen. Eka lenkki näyttää missä mennään.
- satula on päin persettä mutta onneksi parmepia on kotosalla pari kipaletta
- stem on liina pitkä mutta näitähän saa kaupasta. 40mm lienee sopiva
+ upea väri (oranssi)
- vaijerit menee edessä väärältä puolen joten ovat tiukalla mutkalla. Pitää kokeilla josko pituus riittää kiertämään ohjausakselin ympäri

Vanteet pitää vielä tutkia onko ne oikeasti tubeless ready. Mukana tuli pari tubeless venttiiliä tai ainakin luulen että ne sellaisia on.
Geometrian rakentelu omaan makuun vie kuukauden verran sitten kun jostain löytyy järkevän hintainen lyhyt stemmi.

Kivan oloinen pyörä kaiken kaikkiaan. Ei vaikuta ollenkaan ns. markettipyörältä. Hintaansa nähden oikeinkin pätevä.
Voi suositella vaikka talvipyöräksi, olettaen että napojen kanssa ei tule jatkossa ongelmia.

----------


## hcf

> - pyörä on jäykkis. Jää mietintään pitääkö laittaa myyntiin ja ostaa ainakin joustokeulainen. Eka lenkki näyttää missä mennään.



2 viikon palautusoikeus verkkomyynnillä. Tosin ei hajuakaan miten toimii pyörien kohdalla.
Siellähän tosiaan on joustokeulallaki varustettuja scooppeja. double deluxe ja single.

Jäykkiähän niistäki tulee ku pakkasella veivaa ja ei varmaan hyvääkään tee.
Mulla oli kyl jarrut ihan tehokkaat. Tosin en oo testannu pitävällä alustalla viel

----------


## Esabbi

Kysyin itse tuota palautus asiaa kun tilasin fillarin . Kun arvoin filetsun kokoa. Niin sanoivat ,et jos fillarissa on käytön jälkiä niin niistä rokotetaan . Eli ei kandee hirveesti ajella jos haaveilee palauttavansa. 
Eikö navoissa ole kestovoidellut laakerit ei irtokuula versiot?

----------


## Kiituri

> 2 viikon palautusoikeus verkkomyynnillä. Tosin ei hajuakaan miten toimii pyörien kohdalla.
> Siellähän tosiaan on joustokeulallaki varustettuja scooppeja. double deluxe ja single.
> 
> Jäykkiähän niistäki tulee ku pakkasella veivaa ja ei varmaan hyvääkään tee.
> Mulla oli kyl jarrut ihan tehokkaat. Tosin en oo testannu pitävällä alustalla viel



Oman kokemuksen mukaan ainakin Foxin pumput on toimineet myös talvella.  Toki ne vähän hidastuu mutta varsinkin takaiskari toimii oikein hyvin.  takaiskarille tulee niin paljon voimia että se pysyy sisältä kitkan vuoksi lämpöisenä eikä siksi koppuroidu kovin paljoa. Enempi  talviajamisesta tekee kovan tuntuista se, että 26" ei eteen ole  saatavana plussakoon nastakumia. 

Minulla oli vaihtoehtona kolme erilaista ja hintaista läskiä ja strategiaa
1. Verkkiksen Fatty, täysjäykkä  - talvipyörä / tekniikkapyörä
2. canyon Dude,  joustokeulalla - jotain jonkun väliltä, ehkä
3. Maxx Huraxdax, täysjousto - nykyisen täpärin tilalle kaikkeen ajoon

Verkkiksen pyörän kun valitsin niin samalla valitsi jatkostrategian ja se tarkoittaa 26" täpärin vaihtumista 27.5+ täpäriin. Huraxdax olisi ollut kaiken kattava mutta ehkä turhan raskas kesäajoon. Dude taas, no jäin miettimään että mitä sillä' oikeastaan tekisi kun kesällä on oltava joustoa takanakin kun ei ole lunta pyöristämässä kiviä ja kuoppia.

Mutta on tuo verkkiksen pyörän oranssi väri vaan hiton upea  :Hymy:

----------


## hcf

> Mutta on tuo verkkiksen pyörän oranssi väri vaan hiton upea



Joo se näyttää luonnossa paremmalta ku mitä kuvista välittyy. Piti tilata heti suojateippejä ebay:stä että ei kesällä kivet moukaroi maalipintaa rikki

----------


## Kiituri

> Joo se näyttää luonnossa paremmalta ku mitä kuvista välittyy. Piti tilata heti suojateippejä ebay:stä että ei kesällä kivet moukaroi maalipintaa rikki



Kävi pari kertaa mielessä että mitäpä jos olisi vetänyt 2K lakan pintaan mutta fillarit on käyttöä varten ostettu ja se käyttö saa näkyä. Vähän sama on endurokonepyörien kanssa. Naarmujen päivittely on neiteilyä maastovehkeissä  :Hymy:   Joos narmuja ei ole niin ei sillä fillari ole metsässä ajettukaan.
Takahaarukkaan ketjujen puolelle kyllä jotain pitäisi keksiä ihan sen hiton kolinan vuoksi mitä ketjut aina pitää.

----------


## 7-spoke

eikö se kytkimellinen vaihtaja riitä?

----------


## Pekka.S

> Onko suosittaa kunnollista etu- ja takalokaria Fattyyn?



Nyt tuli rapakelit Savoonkin, niin alkoi lokarit kiinnostaa. Kellään ehdotuksia/suosituksia? Tekeekö noilla buttguardeilla mitään vai pitäisikö olla pidempi läppä takana?

----------


## hcf

> Nyt tuli rapakelit Savoonkin, niin alkoi lokarit kiinnostaa. Kellään ehdotuksia/suosituksia? Tekeekö noilla buttguardeilla mitään vai pitäisikö olla pidempi läppä takana?



Kyl mie oon mucky nutz:illa pärjänny vanhan maastopyörän kans. Suurimman osan roiskeesta estää. Eikä lennä koiran paskat naamalle. Laittanu paikoilee vain sillon ku kurakelit paitsi face fender on aina. Muut on pyöräilyrepussa aina mukana ku ei paina mittää. Ainoa mitä ne ei suojaa on etuvaihtaja jonne kerääntyy aina kasa kuraa. Tohon pitäs kyl joku suoja viel keksiä.

----------


## yannara

No voi helvetti sentään, uskaltaisiko tän nyt sitten tilata näkemättä? Ilmeisesti jengi ollut kohtuu tyytyväisiä tähän, ja toi on melko edullinen jos White Litea ei ota huomioon.

----------


## mongomongo

Ja jarrut myös pykälää paremmat scoopissa

----------


## mongomongo

Ohoh katosi edellinen viesti..
Piti selostaa että mulla oli 3fat pro ja siskolla on scooppi. Nyt jos valitsisin noista niin valinta olisi scoop. Paremmat vanteet, putkiosat, keskiö ja kammet..

----------


## mongomongo

Niin ja vielä lisäyksenä että paremmat renkaat. Oli vähän nolo tilanne kun sisko nöösinä pääsi paremmin etenemään lumipoluilla.. Testasin scooppia ja selvästi eteni paremmin eikä paineetkaan renkaissa ollut yhtä matalat kuin minulla.

----------


## yannara

Kiitos Mongo, aika hyvä tilanne sulla ollut verrata noita  :Hymy:

----------


## yannara

Aloin vertaa Silverbackin ja Whiten komponentteja, niin ainakin vaihtoistoon liittyvät kalikat on Whitessa selkeesti parempi.....

----------


## Kiituri

Ensimmäinen pieni kokeilu lumisilla poluilla. Jäi vähän sekava fiilis. Vähän harmittaa se hiivatin hytkyminen. Tuli avain mieleen Mersumies-putoushahmo. Hytkyn hytkyn..
Siihen ei taida olla mitään lääkettä.

Mutta kun on pitkähkö akseliliväli 117cm eli 5cm pidempi kuin täpärissä ja kun Ice V8 hissitolppa istuu just näpäkästi niin että ylimmässä asennossa jalat jää sopivasti koukkuun. Sitten kun tiputtaa satulaa 90mm alaspäin niin tuolla voi pudottaan melkein mistä tahansa ilman pelkoa ylimenosta ja 40mm stemmikin on asentamatta. Stemmi siis lyhenee 75mm => 40mm.

Tekniseen ajoon tuo XL kokoinen Scoopy on hauska vekotin ja varmasti sillä tulee kikkailtua trial-tyyliin lumien lähdettyä.
leveillä läskikumeksilla ja maltillisilla paineilla voi valita omat ajolinjansa riippumatta polun urasta jos siltä tuntuu.

Aika arvokkaaksi alkaa tuo "halpa" verkkiksen läski pikkuhiljaa tulla. Pitänee vielä ostaa XT ketjur ja XT kasetti. Nyt vaihteet ei pelaa niin kuin pitäisi. Ketju ei nouse kuten on XT kasetin ja ketjujen kanssa olen tottunut.
Pelkkää ostajien kosiskelua pistää XT vaihtaja ja kuratason ketjut ynnä kasetti kun homma pitäisi olla toisin päin.

----------


## hcf

> Vähän harmittaa se hiivatin hytkyminen.



Oot vaan tottonu täpäriin.
Tuli käytyä tos vanhalla jäykkäperäsellä lenkillä ja se vasta hytkyki ja ihan pelkällä pyörätiellä johon jalankulkioitten jäljet kovettunu. huomattavasti enemmän ku läski. Hammaskalusto remonttiin.
Ois tos joustotolppaki mut ei ollu kiinni nyt. Tarkotus kokeilla tohon läskiin sitä. suntour sp12-NCX. Piruku on vaan niin painava vehe.

Pitäs hankkii se painemittariki ku ei noil tornipumpuilla saa tarkasti niin alhasia paineita. 8psi lienee hyvä poluille

----------


## Läskimasa

> Ois tos joustotolppaki mut ei ollu kiinni nyt. Tarkotus kokeilla tohon läskiin sitä. suntour sp12-NCX. 
> 
> 8psi lienee hyvä poluille



Paa Thudbuster ST. Hyvä tolppa eikä mikään törkypainonen. 

8 PSI:tä (0.6 bar) on liikaa, varsinkin eteen. Ehkä 4":lla tarpeen takana.

----------


## hcf

> Paa Thudbuster ST. Hyvä tolppa eikä mikään törkypainonen. 
> 
> 8 PSI:tä (0.6 bar) on liikaa, varsinkin eteen. Ehkä 4":lla tarpeen takana.



Joo häätyy kytätä jos tarjouksesta löytäs. Aika tyyris tolppa.

Mitenköhän nuo bulldozerit kestää alle 8psi paineita. Vai rupiaako halkeileen sivuista. Suositus on 8-20.

----------


## Pekka.S

Olisikohan porukalla suositella kestävämpiä ketjuja Fattyyn? 500 km ja nyt odottelen metsän reunassa emäntää pelastamaan.

----------


## Läskimasa

^ Oikeesti ketjut poikki vai olisko vain liitin irronnut kuten yleensä?




> Mitenköhän nuo bulldozerit kestää alle 8psi paineita. Vai supiaako halkeileen sivuista. Suositus on 8-20.



Samahan se noissa 2XL:ssä lukee, mun mielestä sais olla max. 8 PSI. Miksikä ne siitä menee, ei mikskään.

----------


## Pekka.S

> ^ Oikeesti ketjut poikki vai olisko vain liitin irronnut kuten yleensä?
> 
> .



Voihan tuo olla liitinkin mikä antoi periksi. Onko näihin olemassa laadukkaampia ketjuja vai pitäisikö se vain hakea motonetistä uusi HG54 ketju? Liitinkin löytyisi mutta säästän sen myöhemmäksi kun ketju antaa periksi paikassa mistä ei kukaan pääse pelastamaan. Kyllähän tuon ketjun voisi uusia jo muutenkin.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Onhan niitä esim KMC ketjut on hyviä ..Niistä hyviä kokemuksia. .☺

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## 7-spoke

Se vaan, ku tuossa on kmc:n x10 jo tehtaalta...

----------


## TemMeke

> Se vaan, ku tuossa on kmc:n x10 jo tehtaalta...



Jätskiauton KMC x10RB petti mulla aika nopsaan, alta sadan kilsan. Katkoskohdasta toinen puoli oli vähän mutkalla ulospäin, ehkä jotain jääny ketjun ja rattaan väliin ja kammennu sen poikki. Itse tilannetta en kyllä huomannut, ketjut napsahti vasta tiellä ylämäessä.

----------


## Kiituri

> Oot vaan tottonu täpäriin.
> Tuli käytyä tos vanhalla jäykkäperäsellä lenkillä ja se vasta hytkyki ja ihan pelkällä pyörätiellä johon jalankulkioitten jäljet kovettunu. huomattavasti enemmän ku läski. Hammaskalusto remonttiin. ...



Se hytkyminen tulee renkaista. fillari pomppii useita senttejä aivan tasaisellakin pinnalla. Vähän kovemmat paineet auttaa toki mutta olisi kiva ajaa superpehmeillä niin että rengas painuu liki kolmanneksen.

Kyllä oli vinkeää kun hissitolpalla pudotti satulan alas. Pystyi pudotelemaan alas paikosita missä vanhalla täpärillä ei voisi kuvitellakaan selviävänsä ehjänä, edes kesällä.
Mitä teknisempi paikka sen hauskempaa. Myös ylöspäin voi vedellä ajolinjoja mitkä tavallisilla renkailla täpäräillä johtaa välittömään jalkautumiseen.
Leveät pehmeät renkaat, matala vaakaputki, pidempi akseliväli ja alemmas putoavat satula. Odotan kesää että pääsee oikein kikkailemaan kivikkoihin... ta oikeastaan se on hauskaa nytkin (edessä Dillinger 5).

----------


## 7-spoke

> Se hytkyminen tulee renkaista. fillari pomppii useita senttejä aivan tasaisellakin pinnalla. Vähän kovemmat paineet auttaa toki mutta olisi kiva ajaa superpehmeillä niin että rengas painuu liki kolmanneksen.



Vaihda vaihdetta tai nopeutta, niin että pääset polkemaan/pyörittämään eri kiertosnopeudella kuin pyörän ominaishytkymisresonanssitaajuus on  :Vink:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

No sit Shimano ketjut tai sram. .😊

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kiituri

> Vaihda vaihdetta tai nopeutta, niin että pääset polkemaan/pyörittämään eri kiertosnopeudella kuin pyörän ominaishytkymisresonanssitaajuus on



Vauhti vähentää hytkymistä mutta ei vaan pysty kun ei kykene  :Leveä hymy:  Tämä taitaa olla sellainen läskien ominaisuus minkä joutuu maksamaan isosta ilmatilasta. Ehkä jousitus auttaisi.  No, parasta on olla useampi erilainen pyörä. Se hytkyminen alkaa rasittamaan selkää.

----------


## thm

Scoop Fattyllä liikenteessä https://youtu.be/vw6fTaYum6g Alkuperäisestä kokoonpanosta on vaihtuneet vain satula, gripit, polkimet ja voimansiirto 1x10:ksi 28T ovaalilla eturattaalla. Ketjukin on alkuperäinen, vaikka on mulla XT-ketju varalla.

----------


## hcf

> Scoop Fattyllä liikenteessä https://youtu.be/vw6fTaYum6g .



Noniin hyvä video. Mikäs kamera?
Hyvä tuol pohjosemmassa ajella nuita moottorikelkkareittejä ku näkee vähä kauemmas. 
Bongasin myös rovaniemeltä videon. Olikos se sun tuotantoa kans? Meneeks oukulla ihan vartavasten tehtyjä fatbike polkuja?

----------


## thm

^Joo on mun kuvaama se Rovaniemi videokin. Oukulla on yksi reitti, joka on tehty fatbikeille, mutta sen karttaa ei ole taidettu vielä julkaista. Se seurailee osittain Rollo mtb reittiä ja ymmärtääkseni reitti on myös tarkoitus merkitä maastoon. Siinä Rovaniemi videossa alkuosan jäällä ajelun jälkeen on pari minuuttia sitä reittiä, loput on talvikävelyreittiä yms polkuja. Kamera on Garmin Virb Elite.

----------


## Kiituri

Hieno video mutta missä kohdassa se maastopyöräilly oli  :Hymy:   Tuoha on ihan sama kuin olisi syrjäseudun teillä ajanut.

----------


## thm

On niin hyvä pyörä, että näyttää helpolta  :Vink:

----------


## Kiituri

Tänään oli hyvä keli lyhyesti ulkoiluttaa Scoopia. Ilma oli +8 astetta.  Polkujen sivuilla lumi oli, sanoisko pehmeää.
Tavallisella täpärillä ei olisi ollut mitään toivoa ajaa. Scoopilla meni mukavasti ja taas tuli vähän kokeiltua oikeaa maastoajoa eli palajastunutta kivikkoa. On se vaan hieno ajaa.

Kannattaa ottaa sopivan iso runkokoko missä on mahdollisimman pitkä akseliväli. Stemmiä voi sitten lyhentää jos siltä tuntuu. On vaan niin kiva pudotella jyrkistä paikoista alas ilman pelkoa ympäri menosta.  Ja tosiaan ICE V8 hissitolppa (31.6mm) sopii kuin nenä päähän Scoopiin. 

Onko muuten käsitystä saisiko scoopin takanapaan tiheämpää räikkää??

----------


## Fillarihemmo

Sivusta seuranneena näyttäis siltä,että huoltohommelit ei toimi. Kuulemma huoltosopimus tehty Suomen Polkupyörätukun kanssa ja frendi,kun vei Scoop Fattya sinne näytille, kun takarengas klappasi jonkin laakeri/laakeripesävian takia, niin eivät edes tienneet olevansa valtuutettu huoltoliike. 
Ottivat fillarin kuitenkin valohoitoon, mutta mitään korjaavaa toimenpidettä ei oltu tehty ja oli todettu "no toivottavasti pystyt elämään sen asian kanssa". Sama klappi takarenkaassa jatkuu, eikä uskalla ajaa.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

No huhhuh. .ei tiedä ...hyvin menee mut menköön. .😬

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## lastumaki

Saako tähän Scoop Double 2016 malliin järkevästi tarakkaa kiinni? Ortlieben laukun pitäis kulkea mukana.

----------


## hcf

> Saako tähän Scoop Double 2016 malliin järkevästi tarakkaa kiinni? Ortlieben laukun pitäis kulkea mukana.



http://www.axiomgear.com/products/ra...iner/fatliner/ 
Toi näyttäs semmoselta joka menis fattyyn. Varma en ole. Yks reikä vapaana akselin vieressä. ja yläpään kiinnitys yhellä mutterilla. Sivureikiä ei ole. (eyelets) vissii niitten nimi.
Ainoa mitä en ymmärrä on "fits dropouts spaced 170-190mm" että mitä sillä tarkotetaan

Oletan että doublessa on myös samat reijät  :Hymy:

----------


## Läskimasa

Näitä Bilteman tarakoita on moneen läskiin soviteltu kohtuu helposti: http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...ia-2000019090/

----------


## lastumaki

Tuo hcfreakin postaama malli (kiitos löydöstä) näyttäisi laskevan Ortlieben painopistettä hieman alemmas. Täytyy olla yhteydessä valmistajaan ja kysellä sopivuutta.

----------


## J888

Morjensta!

Nöösi kyselee jälleen... Minkäslaiset laadukkaat flättipolkimet kannattaisi Scooppiin hommata? Alkuperäisistä lähti jo ne "hienot" heijastimet irti! Eli minkäslaisia flättejä olette Scooppiin päivitelleet?

----------


## TheMiklu

Flätit kyllä sopii läskiin talvikäytössä(kin). Täällä jossain on flättipolkimista oma keskustelu. Sieltä löytyy hyviä vinkkejä!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiituri

^ Tällaiset on Scoopissa minulla http://www.alltricks.com/mtb/pedals/flat-pedals/dartmoor-pair-pedals-stream-pro-white-158-139802.htm 

Tärkeää polkimissa (IMO) on se että laakerien kohdalla olevat patit ei nouse ylemmäs kuin polkimen runko ja että piikkejä on myös akslin kohdalla.
Nämä on paremmat kuin mitkään aiemmat mitä on tullut kokeiltua 20-70e hintaluokassa eikä edes painavat. Tossu pitää todella hyvin eikä tossun pohjan harkkokuvion vuoksi tule sellaista tunnetta että piikit olisi niissä urissa. Itse arvostan tossun pitoa enemmän kuin hitusen pienempää painoa.

Muutes tämä toimii erittäin hyvin Scoopissa http://www.alltricks.com/mtb/seatpos...00-166949.html
Halkasija on 31.6mm (muistaakseni).

----------


## J888

Erittäin paljon kiitoksia vinkistä! Laitetaanpa tilaukseen. Yritin hakea noita poljin keskusteluja haulla mutta ei tuntunut löytyvän... voi hyvin olla käyttäjävirhe  :Vink: ) Itse olen Scooppiin ollut erittäin tyytyväinen, tuntuu että rahalle sai juuri sopivasti vastinetta. Vaihdettavat osat tällä hetkellä nuo polkimet ja stemmi! Muuten kaikki toimii niinkuin pitääkin!

----------


## Pekka.S

Minä olen näihin ollut tyytyväinen omassa Fattyssä: http://www.bikeshop.fi/Polkimet_DMR_...-K9/&listpos=3

----------


## thunder

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod122950

-halvat
-kevyet
-Evo mallissa ei pattia akselin kohdalla
-pitkät piikit

----------


## Kiituri

> Minä olen näihin ollut tyytyväinen omassa Fattyssä: http://www.bikeshop.fi/Polkimet_DMR_...-K9/&listpos=3



Minulla on ollut tuollaiset. Enää ei tule.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Joo häätyy kytätä jos tarjouksesta löytäs. Aika tyyris tolppa.



Tos olis vähäsen järkevämpään hintaan: http://www.fillaritori.com/topic/672...thudbuster-st/

----------


## hcf

Jaa onkos löytyny mitään toimivaa takalokaria scoopille? Kokeilin tos tota zefal shield lite XL:ää mut tuo on aivan riittämätön.

----------


## Kiituri

> Jaa onkos löytyny mitään toimivaa takalokaria scoopille? Kokeilin tos tota zefal shield lite XL:ää mut tuo on aivan riittämätön.



Samainen asia kiinnostaa.
 Eteen löytyikin hyvä. Tulee vinoputkeen kiinni ja on pitkä. Suojaa hyvin eikä paina oikeastaan ollenkaan. Merkkiä en nyt muista.

----------


## J888

Moro!

Itsellä nyt palvellut jonkin aikaa tuo Muckynutzin takalokari Butt Fender ja pitänyt kyllä selän puhtaana! Kevyt ja helppo laittaa paikalleen ja ottaa pois!

http://www.muckynutz.com/
Fat Face Fender
Fat Butt Fender
Fat Gut Fender

----------


## Pekka.S

Tilasin itselleni nuo Muckynutzit. Edessä toimii hyvin, mutta butt fender ei anna minkäänlaista suojaa. Lenkin jälkeen on selkä aivan ravassa. Pidempi pitäisi siis hommata.

----------


## korpijurtti

Onko kiekkojen laakerikireydet olleet kohdallaan suoraan paketista ??
Vaikuttaisi ainakin etupää olevan kireällä...liekö rasvaakaan...pitänee availla...
Ymmärsin spekseistä, että olisi oikeat laakerit...mutta ei pitäne paikkaansa...

----------


## hcf

> Samainen asia kiinnostaa.
>  Eteen löytyikin hyvä. Tulee vinoputkeen kiinni ja on pitkä. Suojaa hyvin eikä paina oikeastaan ollenkaan. Merkkiä en nyt muista.



Tässä on mallia Firstgear. Hyvin pietti selän kuivana vaikka tähtäsin joka lätäkköön testi lenkillä  :Hymy: 
Ainoastaan lahkeet vähä kostu ja satunnainen pisara tuli naamalle mutta pistän kaveriksi fat face fender XL:n 



Prisma myy huokeaan hintaan mutta toimittajalta on kuulemma loppu nyt. Satuin ainoan takalokarin kuormasta saamaan

----------


## makimies

> Onko kiekkojen laakerikireydet olleet kohdallaan suoraan paketista ??
> Vaikuttaisi ainakin etupää olevan kireällä...liekö rasvaakaan...pitänee availla...
> Ymmärsin spekseistä, että olisi oikeat laakerit...mutta ei pitäne paikkaansa...




Jos ovat niitä cup & cone tyyppisiä niin eivät varmasti ole säädöissään kaupasta haettuna....

----------


## korpijurtti

> Jos ovat niitä cup & cone tyyppisiä niin eivät varmasti ole säädöissään kaupasta haettuna....



Juu...litkuttelin juuri äsken renkaat...ovat cup & cone tyyppisiä.
Takapää oli myös ylikireällä...kannattaa tsekkailla nuo.

----------


## Kiituri

> Tässä on mallia Firstgear. Hyvin pietti selän kuivana vaikka tähtäsin joka lätäkköön testi lenkillä 
> Ainoastaan lahkeet vähä kostu ja satunnainen pisara tuli naamalle mutta pistän kaveriksi fat face fender XL:n 
> Prisma myy huokeaan hintaan mutta toimittajalta on kuulemma loppu nyt. Satuin ainoan takalokarin kuormasta saamaan



Just sama kampe mullakin on vinoputkessa. Enpä tiennyt että niitä saa Prismasta. Takaloksu pitää ehdottomasti hommata.

----------


## Esabbi

Ai navoissa onkin irtokuulalaakerit ? Sain ite sen käsityksen moduksen sivuilta, et olisi pakettilaakerit. Minkä kokoisilla avaimilla saa säädettyy.

----------


## korpijurtti

> Ai navoissa onkin irtokuulalaakerit ? Sain ite sen käsityksen moduksen sivuilta, et olisi pakettilaakerit. Minkä kokoisilla avaimilla saa säädettyy.



15mm sisempi (kapea)...jakaria tarjottelin ulompaan...

----------


## hcf

scoop fatty: Sealed cartridge bearings
scoop double: Adjustable cup and cone angular contact bearings

----------


## Esabbi

Noin lukee papereissa, mut mites asia oikeesti on?

----------


## korpijurtti

> Noin lukee papereissa, mut mites asia oikeesti on?



Ainakin meikäläiselle juuri saapuneessa yksilössä on irtokuulat...taatusti....
Olisiko noissakin vaihtelua kuten on ollut vanteissa ja renkaissakin...
Eihän irtokuularakenne sinänsä huono ole...jos pitää säädöissä ja puhtaana.
Vanhat XT:n navatkin pyöri ikuisuuden...

----------


## Esabbi

Ja kyseessä on fatty. Hankaloituu bluton asennus .kele

----------


## Esabbi

Piti tarkistaa kyllä noissa navoissa oli kestovoidellut laakerit . Päällä oli kuppi ja sen alta löytyi laakerit . Eli ei irtokuulia huhuhuhuuhuhu.

----------


## Kiituri

> Ainakin meikäläiselle juuri saapuneessa yksilössä on irtokuulat...taatusti....
> Olisiko noissakin vaihtelua kuten on ollut vanteissa ja renkaissakin...
> Eihän irtokuularakenne sinänsä huono ole...jos pitää säädöissä ja puhtaana.
> Vanhat XT:n navatkin pyöri ikuisuuden...



Jees ei noissa navoissa muuta "vikaa" ole kuin se etteivät ole läpiakselilla, eli tietty huteruus on se vika.
Kauta aikojen on maantiepyörissä ollut irtokuulat. Oman kokemuksen mukaan ne irtokuulalaakerit (missä siis kartiot) pyörii herkemmin kuin urakuulalaakerit.
urakuulalaakerien hyvä puoli on helppo vaihdettavuus ja se ettei tarvitse säätää. Huono puoli sitten on se vastus ja toinen että niitä tosiaan pitää vaihtaa. Kolmas että kun kumisuoja kuluu, laakeri on finaalissa koska käytännössä niitä voi poistaa, rasvata ja pistää suojia takaisin vaikka kyllä sitäkin yrittää.

----------


## korpijurtti

Neitsytreissu fattylla takana...mainio kapistus !!!

----------


## Pekka.S

> Tässä on mallia Firstgear. Hyvin pietti selän kuivana vaikka tähtäsin joka lätäkköön testi lenkillä 
> Ainoastaan lahkeet vähä kostu ja satunnainen pisara tuli naamalle mutta pistän kaveriksi fat face fender XL:n 
> 
> 
> 
> Prisma myy huokeaan hintaan mutta toimittajalta on kuulemma loppu nyt. Satuin ainoan takalokarin kuormasta saamaan



Kiitos vinkistä. Kuopion prismasta löytyi ja hyvin toimii. Paljon parempi kuin Muckynutz butt fender. Jos joku haluaa tuon minun butt fenderin niin saa ostaa pois vaikka 5€ hintaan.

----------


## Kiituri

^Aika hyvin tuntuu muissakin Prismoissa olevan tuota takalokaria ja hintakin on aikalailla kohdallaan (15e).

----------


## hcf

> Kiitos vinkistä. Kuopion prismasta löytyi ja hyvin toimii. Paljon parempi kuin Muckynutz butt fender. Jos joku haluaa tuon minun butt fenderin niin saa ostaa pois vaikka 5€ hintaan.



Kannattee laittaa se firstgear takalokari vähä yläviistoon ettei luista kiinnikkeestä pois mettässä rymytessä. Irtos nimittäin ku oli tolla tavalla ku tos kuvassa. Tiputin kiinnikeen aivan alas ja nostin lokaria perästä ylös niin pysy ainaki toistaseksi

----------


## Pekka.S

Minkäslaisia renkaita porukka on asentanut alkuperäisten tilalle? Mahtuuko esim 4.8 JJ pyörimään takana Scoop Fattyssä?

----------


## hcf

> Minkäslaisia renkaita porukka on asentanut alkuperäisten tilalle? Mahtuuko esim 4.8 JJ pyörimään takana Scoop Fattyssä?



En ole vielä renkaita päivitelly mutta suunnitelmissa on laittaa surly bud ens talveksi eteen. Tuntuu toistaseksi ihan kelpo renkailta kesäoloihin nuo bulldozerit. Rullaa kivasti. Ainaki suosituspaineissa. Pehmeessä lumessa oli heikot. Ainaki eturengas. Kokoajan pyrkii menemään linkkuun eikä yhtää kanttipitoa. Kesän polkurymistely kausi ei ole viel alkanu että jää nähtäväksi pitääkö vaihtaa.

----------


## solisti

> Minkäslaisia renkaita porukka on asentanut alkuperäisten tilalle? Mahtuuko esim 4.8 JJ pyörimään takana Scoop Fattyssä?



Snowshoe 2XL ei mahdu eteen (saati taakse), ainakaan jos yksilö ei ole viivasuora. Dillinger 5 toimi kohtuu hyvin edessä talvella, Ground Control taas oli hyvä takana (molemmissa nastat).  
GC edessä oli parempi kuin Bulldozer, vaikka ei siinäkään liikaa sivuttaispitoa ole. Dillingerinkin saa luisumaan sivuttain, mutta sen yleensä saa korjattua, kun Bulldozerin kanssa olisi ollut jo jalat maassa.

----------


## Fillarihemmo

Silverback Scoop Fatty ollut jo yli kuukauden korjaamolla rikkinäisen takanavan takia. Uusi osa lähtenyt Taiwanista tehtaalta. Viimeisin kommentti korjaamolta oli "täs voi nyt vähän kestää.."

----------


## Jopo81

Eikö oikeesti ole muuta tapaa toimia asian suhteen?

Lähikorjaamo varmasti hoitaisi järjellisin kustannuksin ja olisi asiakaskin tyytyväinen.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Silverback Scoop Fatty ollut jo yli kuukauden korjaamolla rikkinäisen takanavan takia. Uusi osa lähtenyt Taiwanista tehtaalta. Viimeisin kommentti korjaamolta oli "täs voi nyt vähän kestää.."



Naurettavaa pelleilyä imho. 


Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Viimeisin kommentti korjaamolta oli "täs voi nyt vähän kestää.."



Hakisin pois ja sanoisin että pitäkää tunkkinne. 

Onko mitään takeita että se uus napakaan kestäisi huoletta? Parempi puuhata ite kunnollinen tilalle.

----------


## solisti

> Hakisin pois ja sanoisin että pitäkää tunkkinne. 
> 
> Onko mitään takeita että se uus napakaan kestäisi huoletta? Parempi puuhata ite kunnollinen tilalle.



Mikäs se on kestävä ja kohtuhintainen takanapa Fattyyn (190mm QR)? Nimimerkillä pyörä samasta syystä telakalla. 

Alussa huomasin, että navan kiinnitys oli kohtuu löysällä. Kiristin sitä kevyesti, mutta ensihuollossa takanapa oli kuulemma taas löysällä. Nyt 50km tuon huollon jälkeen takavanne löystyi viime lenkillä ihan hervottomaksi. 
Saa nähdä mikä on huollon tuomio. Suurin syy tuohon huoltoon, oli että tarkistavat tuon takanavan olevan momenteissa ja voin huoletta ajella. Näinhän siinä sitten kävi  :Hymy: .

----------


## hcf

> Viimeisin kommentti korjaamolta oli "täs voi nyt vähän kestää.."



Nyt on kyl mahoton ruuhka korjaamoilla ku ihmiset tuo pyöriä keväthuoltoo.

----------


## Kiituri

Muistakaahan pistää eturengas pyörimään vastakarvaan nstarenkaan jäljiltä. Nuolen mukaan pyörien on hillitön kampeamaan.

Nyt pitää vähän tuumia josko laittaisi 4 kertaa ajetun Scoopyn myyntiin ja ostaisi Huraxdaxin vai pitäisikö scoopyn vain talvipyöränä. Kesällä ei voi ajaa. Hajoo selkä ja kädet siihen hytkymiseen kun on joustopyörään tottunut. Jäykkä pyörä on kidutusta olkoo sitten vaikka läskirenkailla ja matalilla paineilla.

----------


## Blackborow

> Kannattee laittaa se firstgear takalokari vähä yläviistoon ettei luista kiinnikkeestä pois mettässä rymytessä. Irtos nimittäin ku oli tolla tavalla ku tos kuvassa. Tiputin kiinnikeen aivan alas ja nostin lokaria perästä ylös niin pysy ainaki toistaseksi



Itse onnistuin tuhoamaan tuollaisen kun löysänä se otti hypyn alastulossa renkaaseen kiinni ja taittui kaksinkerroin.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Jäykkä pyörä on kidutusta olkoo sitten vaikka läskirenkailla ja matalilla paineilla.



5.05" ja 0.2 bar hakkaa yhen Bluton milloin vain, ainakin herkkyydessä. Ja Thudbuster vie pahimmat piikit persiin alta.

----------


## Kiituri

> 5.05" ja 0.2 bar hakkaa yhen Bluton milloin vain, ainakin herkkyydessä. Ja Thudbuster vie pahimmat piikit persiin alta.



Ei se auta. Jos töyssyt on pyöreämuotoisa läskin rengas ei juuri jousta enemmän kuin vähän kapeampi rengas. Läskin rengas nielee terävät asiat kuten juuret ja kivet mutta ei se poista sitä hiton nyökkimistä edestakaisin.
Kun rengas tulee alas vaikka 10cm korkeudesta se läskin rangaskaan ei kovin paljoa jousta, lisäksi se jousto on jousimaisen kimmoisa mikä pahentaa nyökkimistä.
Miten se Thubuster liitetään hissitolppaan? Hissitolppa on kertakaikkisen välttämätön ainkain itselle. En pysty ajamaan pahoja paikkoja jos satulaa ei saa alas.

Leveät isot kumit on mahtava juttu mutta ei ne jousitusta korvaa. Ne täydentää sitä  :Hymy:

----------


## Läskimasa

^ Se on selkeesti täpäri sit sun hommattava. Ite en osaa kaivata jousia, toi on just hyvä noin. Kyl noi kumit nielee ja suodattaa paljon, eikä pompi mitenkään kimmokkeella töyssyistä. Mut ei tällä kovaa tee mieli rytyyttää noilla kumeilla kun on niin painavatkin, lähinnä hitaan ajon möyrijä. Ei sovi kaikille.

----------


## 7-spoke

Huomasimpa eilen illalla auringonpaisteessa pihalla Scooppia rassatessa että speksivirhe!

Ketjuna on Shimanon HG, ei KMC X10!

Voi voi voi nääs nääs nääs  :Hymy:

----------


## Kiituri

> ^ Se on selkeesti täpäri sit sun hommattava. Ite en osaa kaivata jousia, toi on just hyvä noin. Kyl noi kumit nielee ja suodattaa paljon, eikä pompi mitenkään kimmokkeella töyssyistä. Mut ei tällä kovaa tee mieli rytyyttää noilla kumeilla kun on niin painavatkin, lähinnä hitaan ajon möyrijä. Ei sovi kaikille.



Minä tykkään läskipyörän renkaista ihan sairaasti mutta tosiaan se nytkyttäminen ei nappaa. Tallissa on toki täysjousto semiläskeillä ja tällä kahden pyörän setupilla ehkä mennään. Talvipoluilla ja myös hangessa jositusta ei läskillä kaivannut vaan se ajo oli kertakaikkisen mahtavaa. 
Ilman jousitustakin läskillä kyllä ajelee lähimetsässä teknisiäpaikkoja ilokseen mutta silloin on takapuoli enempi ilmassa ja hissitolppa alimmassa asennossa. 

Ajattelin tässä tätä omaa haivainnointia tuoda esille jottei tule ikvänä yllätyksenä kenellekään. Jos yhden pyörän taktiikalla lähtisin niin 27.5" täysjousto semiläski 3" kumeilla olisi vähiten huono kompromissi.

----------


## Kiituri

Tunnin ajon jälkeen on nyt sitten risiselkä taas sökönä. Paranemiseen menee vikon verran. Ei pysty ajamaan jäykällä pyörällä  :Irvistys:

----------


## Viltro

> Jos yhden pyörän taktiikalla lähtisin niin 27.5" täysjousto semiläski 3" kumeilla olisi vähiten huono kompromissi.



Olisiko antaa ideaa mikä olisi tälläinen toimiva? Ei omaan silmään täpäreitä oikein löytänyt..

----------


## juho_u

Esim. http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en/us/hightower 
Sen verkkokaupan voi unohtaa.

----------


## Kiituri

> Esim. http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en/us/hightower 
> Sen verkkokaupan voi unohtaa.



Enempi ajattelisin jotain tällaista http://www.maxx.de/en/bikes/fatbikes...URAXDAX&id=145  tai sitten tosiaan 27.5+ kokoista. Kapeisiin renkaisiin ei enää ole paluuta kun jo 26 notkussa plussat alla.
Cruzin plussassa 2.8" renkaat. 3" pitää ollaa plussassa.
Tuo verkkiksen läski on hintaisekseen oiva kapistus mutta ei sovi jäykkänä minulle. Harmi että tuli varustettua hissitolpalla ja lokareilla.

----------


## Blackborow

> Tunnin ajon jälkeen on nyt sitten risiselkä taas sökönä. Paranemiseen menee vikon verran. Ei pysty ajamaan jäykällä pyörällä



Keskikropalle treeniä ja opettelee ajamaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Esabbi

Mä oon ainakin ihan täpinöissä budjettipyörästä. Kun vertaa Feltin dd30/70 ja Farley 5 kanssa niin ei scooppi fatty hävii speksien perusteella. Olin eka ostamassa farleyta ennenkuin tajusin ,et oon perseauki. Vaihtoehtona odottaa ja säästää tai scooppi. Valitsin jälkimmäisen ja tyytyväinen. Takuukorjaukset toimii Suomen polkupyörätukun kautta ja ihan hyvin. Keskiö naksui niin se kiristettiin spt:ssa ja viikon päähän ensihuolto silloin vaihdetaan keskiö jos tarvii. Ei naksu enään. Periaatteessa olen säästäny pluton jo jos vähän kusettaa itteensä.

----------


## Kiituri

> Keskikropalle treeniä ja opettelee ajamaan



Näköjään näitä kotilääkäreitä on aina tarjolla. Mikähän sai sinut päätymään tuohon diagnoosiin?

Miten keskirkopan treeni poistaa jo pari kymmentä vuotta kaverina olleen välilevyjen ongelman ja mitä pitäisi opetella ajamaan?

----------


## Reivi

> Näköjään näitä kotilääkäreitä on aina tarjolla. Mikähän sai sinut päätymään tuohon diagnoosiin?
> 
> Miten keskirkopan treeni poistaa jo pari kymmentä vuotta kaverina olleen välilevyjen ongelman ja mitä pitäisi opetella ajamaan?



No kyllä se oikeaoppinen korsettitreeni nimenomaan ainakin auttaa niihin välilevyongelmiin. Rouvalla 2008 meni kerralla kolme päällekkäistä välilevyä, ilman leikkausta kunnollisella kuntoutuksella ja jatkuvalla salitreenillä tuon jälkeen on selkä täysin toimintakykyinen ja ennenkaikkea vahva.

----------


## juho_u

Mites trekin uusi farley ex. 120mm joustava täpäri 27.5X3.8" renkailla?

----------


## Fillarihemmo

> Tunnin ajon jälkeen on nyt sitten risiselkä taas sökönä. Paranemiseen menee vikon verran. Ei pysty ajamaan jäykällä pyörällä



Oikean ajoasennon ja ohjaamon mitoituksen lisäksi kannattaa kokeilla joustavaa satulatolppaa, esim:
http://www.canecreek.com/products/seatposts 

Itellä on toi lyhyemmän matkan joustava ST-malli ja on kiva. Pomput ei paukuta selkään enää.

----------


## Läskimasa

^ Mut ku hää tarvii joustotolpan:




> Miten se Thubuster liitetään hissitolppaan? Hissitolppa on kertakaikkisen välttämätön ainkain itselle.







> Itellä on toi lyhyemmän matkan joustava ST-malli ja on kiva. Pomput ei paukuta selkään enää.



Sama, ja tykkään myös. Hommasin tähän nykyiseen heti saman.

----------


## Fillarihemmo

> ^ Mut ku hää tarvii joustotolpan:



Ok, luetunymmärtämiseni petti taas..

----------


## Kiituri

> Oikean ajoasennon ja ohjaamon mitoituksen lisäksi kannattaa kokeilla joustavaa satulatolppaa, esim:
> http://www.canecreek.com/products/seatposts 
> 
> Itellä on toi lyhyemmän matkan joustava ST-malli ja on kiva. Pomput ei paukuta selkään enää.



Kuten aiemminkin jo kirjoitin , miten tuollaiseen saa hissitolpan?

Jätetäänkös heti kärkeen ne toisten terveyteen littyvien asioiden neuvominen sikseen. Se on lääkärien asia.
Sitäpaitti kun itsellä on ollut jo kohta 10v ollut täysjousto eikä selkäongelmia niin onko luultavaa että ongelma on ajoasennossa ja treenamisessa kun ekan vähänkin pidemmän lenkin jälkeen on selkä romuna?

Kohta varmaan joku neropatti antaa ohjeita mikä on väärin jos joutuu käyttämään silmälaseja. Se on varmaan treenamisen puutetta sekin tai huono tapa katsoa  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Läskimasa

> Jätetäänkös heti kärkeen ne toisten terveyteen littyvien asioiden neuvominen sikseen. Se on lääkärien asia.



No kait sitä nyt saa vinkata hyväks havaittuja keinoja jotka auttaa yleisesti ottaen selkävaivoihin. Teikäläinen nyt taitaa olla sen verran konkari jo että selvästi turhaa, mut ei tarvii närkästyä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Blackborow

> Näköjään näitä kotilääkäreitä on aina tarjolla. Mikähän sai sinut päätymään tuohon diagnoosiin?
> 
> Miten keskirkopan treeni poistaa jo pari kymmentä vuotta kaverina olleen välilevyjen ongelman ja mitä pitäisi opetella ajamaan?



Itselläni nyt ei diagnosoitua välilevyongelmaa ole, mutta aiemmin selkä kyllä kipeytyi jäykkäperälläkin maastossa ajaessa. Aktiivinen keskikropan treeni on tehnyt sen, että nykyään voi ajaa täysjäykällä 29er:lläkin sen 3-4h ilman mitään tuntemuksia. Kyllä se on ihan tunnettu fakta, että korsetin treenaaminen kuntoon auttaa selkäongelmiin. Tosin pyörällä ajamalla sitä korsettia ei kuntoon saa.

----------


## 7-spoke

> Huomasimpa eilen illalla auringonpaisteessa pihalla Scooppia rassatessa että speksivirhe!
> 
> Ketjuna on Shimanon HG, ei KMC X10!
> 
> Voi voi voi nääs nääs nääs



...ja kampina on Racefacen Aeffect, ei Ride.

eli Cinch-eturattaat sopii, alle 30-piikkinen ovaali ostoslistalle  :Hymy:

----------


## Esabbi

Affectissa sinkkuratasta ei asennetakaan siihen isomman paikalle?? Meinasin tilaa semmoisen kun eräs monttööri neuvoi. Mites rock ring / bash Guard asennetaan kyseiselle kammelle? Ridessä rattaiden paikat on kammessa kiinteenä. Kumpi noista sit parempi? 32ii on vissiin asennettu aika paljon ?

----------


## hcf

Ei hitto. miten noi bulldozerit irtoo vanteesta? Niinku ois liimattu paikallee

----------


## solisti

> Ei hitto. miten noi bulldozerit irtoo vanteesta? Niinku ois liimattu paikallee



Tuolla metodilla ne lähtee:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVgiEYmD8Zk

Eli jätät vähän ilmaa sisälle ja poljet reunan päälle.

----------


## hcf

> Tuolla metodilla ne lähtee:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVgiEYmD8Zk
> 
> Eli jätät vähän ilmaa sisälle ja poljet reunan päälle.



jep toimi. Yritin muka suoristaa noita renkaita vähä saippuaveden kans mutta eipä ne suoristunu yhtää. Ei nyt sinänsä haittaa mut kovassa vauhdissa asfaltilla vähä pompottaa

----------


## hcf

Kukaan onnistuneesti vielä muuttanu scoop fattystä etunapaa blutolle sopivaksi? Että ei tarvis koko napaa vaihtaa.
http://www.modernbike.com/front-axle-conversion-kits tommosia löysin mutta ku ei oo kauheesti hajuakaan mikä vois toimia  :Hymy: 
meneeköhän yläpää heittämällä kiinni vai joutuuko sinnekki tekeen jotai?

----------


## Esabbi

Mun scoopissa on kiinteätlaakerit eli ei irto kuulat. Niin selvittäisin ekax laakerin nron ja mitat. Sit yrittää löytää 15mm sisämitalla olevaa lakrua. Laakeriliike on halvempi kuin tsykäliike esim .ahlsell . Orkkis laakerit on 12mm sisähalkasijalla. Mulla oli selvityksestä asia , mut hävitin orkkis laakerin tiedot. Taitaa joutuu katkaisemaan sopivan pituisex. Napa on muuten 150mm levee niinkuin blutokin.

----------


## Bzley

Saakohan tuota Silverbackin scoop fatbikea S-koossa mistään? Verkkokaupassakin oli vaan isompia kokoja ja toisessa nettikaupassa sama homma.

----------


## Lanssi

Oman Scoopin kuulumisia:

Otin tänään Bulldozerit irti, ja tsekkasin teipit. 



Gorilla oli pysynyt nätisti syksystä asti eikä repsottanut mistään. Iloinen yllätys siis! Kannatti ilmeisesti ajella sissareiden kanssa pari viikkoa ennen litkujen laittamista. 
Seuraavaksi pyöräytin 4.8" Jumbo Jimit vanteelle ja litkut sisään, onnistui laakista eikä ollut mitään ongelmia. Aikamoinen ero on ilmatilassa Bulldozeriin verrattuna, dozer yllä ja JJ alla:




Edestä tosiaan otin heti kättelyssä rattaat ja vaihtajan veks, tilalle absoluteblackin 32h ovaali. Tässä keväällä ostin ebaysta testimielessä 40h expanderirattaan taakse, ja sehän on ollut ihan kiva. JJ:n kanssa jää vielä ketjuunkin matkaa riittävästi:




Muita päivityksiä ovat 800mm Nukeproofin riser, Crank Brothersin Eggbeaterit polkimiksi ja Lizardskinin lukkogripit. 
Ongelmia ei ole ollut, ja kaikki on toiminut. Jarrujen kanssa oli talvella häikkää, mutta se on Deoren ominaisuus. 😉 Kammetkin ovat paremmat kuin piti, eli Aeffectit. 

Kyseessä L-koko, kuski n. 183cm ja pitkät kädet. Pari räpsyä:

----------


## hcf

> Oman Scoopin kuulumisia:
> Seuraavaksi pyöräytin 4.8" Jumbo Jimit vanteelle



Miltäs on JJ tuntunu vs bulldozer? Onko rahan arvonen päivitys vai ajelenko tän kesän vielä bulldozereilla?  :Hymy: 
Selfsteering ei haittaa ku siirtymät on niin lyhyitä maastoon.

----------


## Lanssi

> Miltäs on JJ tuntunu vs bulldozer? Onko rahan arvonen päivitys vai ajelenko tän kesän vielä bulldozereilla? 
> Selfsteering ei haittaa ku siirtymät on niin lyhyitä maastoon.



Ei oo vielä lenkkiä alla, mutta rullaavuudessa huomas jo kotimatkalla eron. Muut ominaisuudet sit metässä. 😉 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## 7-spoke

Meikän Scooppi valmistautuu polkupyöräiltävään partiotaitokisaan nimeltä fillari2016

Spectran kivijalkahinnaltaan 30e levyjarrupyöriin tarkoitettu tarakka natsas kuin sima&munkki 19mm putkiklampeilla asennettuna. Korkeussäädössä on 3 pykälää, kuvassa ylimmässä, niin sai ritsin vaakasuoraan. 
Alimmassa tarakka onkovasti takakenossa ja leveyasuuunta vois rueta leveemmällä kumilla ahdistaan, ainakin henkisesti. Keskimmäinen asento myös rengastilaltansa ok, mutta hiukan takakeno.

Etukiinnikkeen joutui laittamaan aivan taka-asentoon eli nuo "jarrukaaren" tykö tulevat aisat sais olla lyhemmätkin mutta onnistui näinkin.

Muita päivityksiä: Tubeless, Barbegazi edessä ja Rosen cuitutolppa. Barbegazi ei tärrää asfaltilla niin kovasti kuin Bulldozer, itseohjaavuudessa pieni ero Barbegazin hyväksi.

----------


## 7-spoke

> 



Kohtuullinen kokoero tuossa seatstayn yläpäässä L vs XL

----------


## jlep

Osaako joku sanoa mistä noita kannattaisi etsiä, kun verkkokauppa myy lähinnä eioota nykyään?

----------


## solisti

^Harmaa M-koko varastossa: https://best-bike-parts.de/fatbike_1

Silverbackiltä voi kysyä myös suoraan, niin osaavat kertoa varastosaldot ja toimitusajat varmaankin parhaiten. http://silverbacklab.com/

----------


## Pekka.S

Jos Saksasta tilaat, niin kannattaa etukäteen varmistaa millä vanteilla pyörä on, jos ajattelit tubeless-viritelmiä joskus suunnitella. Jos ovat vanhaa varastoa, niin saattaa tulla ei-tubeless vanteilla (Star Circle).

----------


## hcf

> Osaako joku sanoa mistä noita kannattaisi etsiä, kun verkkokauppa myy lähinnä eioota nykyään?



http://www.sporton.fi/ näyttäs myös myyvän. On uusi verkkokauppa joten kokemuksia ei löydy. Takuu asioista ei mitää hajua.

Ilmeisesti kannattee varmistaa asiakaspalvelusta saatavuus ennenku tilaa. Ku silverbackillä on varastot tyhjänä kovan kysynnän vuoksi

----------


## jlep

Kiitän avusta. Sportonista lähti limen värinen tilaukseen, kun nopeasti ja asiallisesti vastailivat asiakaspalvelusta.

----------


## Pekka.S

Olisiko kollegoilla ehdottaa jotain uusia napoja Scoop Fattyyn? Ajatuksena olisi rakentaa toiset renkaat pyörään ja navat ja pinnat enää puuttuisi.

----------


## Esabbi

> Olisiko kollegoilla ehdottaa jotain uusia napoja Scoop Fattyyn? Ajatuksena olisi rakentaa toiset renkaat pyörään ja navat ja pinnat enää puuttuisi.



Miksi ? Mikä noissa on vikana?

----------


## 7-spoke

Millä ilveellä muuten tuo vapaaratas irtoaa, mikäli tarve/kiinnostus tulee?

----------


## solisti

^17mm napa-avaimet, 11mm kuusiokoloavain ja jokin lyömiseen soveltuva työkalu. Kasaamiseen tarvitset jonkin millä lyöt laakerit takaisin paikoilleen (esim. sopiva hylsy?).

Oma takanapa on ainakin porsinut jo kerran kunnolla (vapaarattaan runko halki) ja se ei meinaa pysyä tiukalla sitten millään. 
Hopelta ja DT Swissiltä ainakin löytyy vaihtoehdot, jotka sopii perus Scooppiin.

----------


## Pekka.S

> Miksi ? Mikä noissa on vikana?



Eikai noissa mitään vikaa ole. Ajatuksena oli rakentaa toiset kokonaiset renkaat, mutta päädyinkin vain vaihtamaan vanteet (että saan tehtyä tubelessiksi) ja käyttää nykyisiä napoja. Minun Scooppi kun tuli niille Sircle Star ei-tubeless vanteilla ja nyt on matkalla uudet tubeless-vanteet.

----------


## thm

7-spokella oli hyvä selostus tarakasta Scoop Fattyssä. Onko muilla muita viritelmiä? Kaveri olisi laittamassa omaansa tarakan ainakin taakse ja myös eteen, jos sellainen onnistuu. En ole katsonut vielä muilta palstoilta tarakkaviritelmiä, mutta täytyy nekin kahlata läpi, kunhan ehtii kunnolla paneutua asiaan.

----------


## yannara

Nyt kun XXL:n Whitet loppui, niin tonnin hintaluokassa tää alkaa olee ykkösvalinta, ellei halua laittaa pari tonttua Trekiin tai Konaan.

----------


## thunder

Mullon bilteman tarakka putkiklemmareilla scoopissa kiinni. Hyvin on toiminut jo muutaman viikon. Biltsun sivulaukussa kulkee tavarat töihin. Ei tartte pitää 10 kg:n reppua selässä.


Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kiituri

> ^17mm napa-avaimet, 11mm kuusiokoloavain ja jokin lyömiseen soveltuva työkalu. Kasaamiseen tarvitset jonkin millä lyöt laakerit takaisin paikoilleen (esim. sopiva hylsy?).
> 
> Oma takanapa on ainakin porsinut jo kerran kunnolla (vapaarattaan runko halki) ja se ei meinaa pysyä tiukalla sitten millään. 
> Hopelta ja DT Swissiltä ainakin löytyy vaihtoehdot, jotka sopii perus Scooppiin.



Hetkonen!!  Olisko tarkempaa tietoa mikä korvaava ja tiehä vapaaratas sopisi?
Ei meinaa millään osata ajaa kivikossa kun saa polkea neljännes kierroksen tjsp. ennen kuin vetoa löytyy. Juuh ja ilmeisesti vapaaratas on se mikä joskus paukahtelee.

Mikäs Bluto-malli mahtaisi sopia Scoop läskiin?

----------


## solisti

^Ei mitään hajua onko tiheämpää vapaaratasta olemassa. 
Tuollainen siihen tietääkseni on kerran vaihdettu:
http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/speci...3960.html#info
Vapaarattaan sisäisestä rakenteesta ei ole minulla tietoa, mutta voihan se olla, että löytyy vastaava useammalla kynnellä varustettuna?

Blutot tietääkseni pitäisi sopia periaatteessa kaikki, mutta etunapaan pitää hommata adapterit tai vaihtaa se. Joku jolla on parempaa tietoa varmaan jatkaa tästä  :Hymy: .

----------


## hcf

Hieman on alkanu etupää natiseen epätasasella alustalla. Ilmeisesti se navasta kuuluu. Umpilaakerit siel näytti olevan. ohjainlaakeritki checkkasin ja neki oli umpinaiset. Puhistin ja pistelin rasvaa sinnekki mut natina jatkuu. Oisko tolla navalle jotai kikkaa?

edit: taitaa se edelleenki ohjainlaakereista kuulua. Ärsyttävää  :Vihainen:

----------


## hannurs

> Hieman on alkanu etupää natiseen epätasasella alustalla. Ilmeisesti se navasta kuuluu. Umpilaakerit siel näytti olevan. ohjainlaakeritki checkkasin ja neki oli umpinaiset. Puhistin ja pistelin rasvaa sinnekki mut natina jatkuu. Oisko tolla navalle jotai kikkaa?
> 
> edit: taitaa se edelleenki ohjainlaakereista kuulua. Ärsyttävää



Keskiö? Myös satulan kiskot ja stemmi voi natista, ne ainakin kannattaa vielä tsekata. Eli auki ja ihan kevyt sipaisu asennusrasvaa taikka vaseliinia väliin. Voin sanoa että raivostuttava mummopyörän natina rupeaa kuulumaan kun itseltä pesussa lähti hiilikuituisten satulakiskojen välistä vassut kävelemään... Pitkään minäkin ajaessa kuuntelin että mikä mikä nyt  :Hymy:

----------


## solisti

Mun Scooppi natisee ainakin satulasta ja ohjainlaakerista. 
Onko kellään uusista malleista tietoa? Kuulemma QR akselit ainakin vaihtuu läpiakseleihin, joka on kyllä suurin heikkous nykyisessä.

Lähetetty minun SM-T325 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

> Mun Scooppi natisee ainakin satulasta ja ohjainlaakerista.



jaajuu taitaapi olla noitten umpilaakereitten ominaisuus. Käytin paikallisella takuuhuoltajalla niin meinas että pyytää uusia ohjainlaakereita verkkokaupalta ja niin tein. Saa nähä tuleeko. Kovaa ajoa siltikki vaikka vähä natisee.

----------


## Esabbi

Meikäläisen tsykä kans natisi. Purin keulan putsasin ja rasvasin laakerit. Ei auttanu . Menin laakerien kanssa fillarikauppaan keravalla . Niin siellä sanottiin, ettei laakerit oo loppu vaan ota koolit irti ja työnnä rasvaa sinne ,mut laakereista ääni ei tule.  Tuon homman jälkee hiljeni osittain ,mutta ei kokonaan. Otin renkaat vielä irti putsasin kiinityspinnat ja takas kiinni. Nyt on mykkä filetsu  .  Äänen sai tankolta tai penkiltä heti kun joutui  polkeemaan ei alamäessä vaikka olisi minkälaista röykytystä. Ja vielä takajarrulla jarruttaessa.

Lähetetty minun SM-A500FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Esabbi

> Mun Scooppi natisee ainakin satulasta ja ohjainlaakerista. 
> Onko kellään uusista malleista tietoa? Kuulemma QR akselit ainakin vaihtuu läpiakseleihin, joka on kyllä suurin heikkous nykyisessä.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-T325 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ai on tulossa muutoksia. Qr lukot oli ainakin vielä valmistajan sivuilla.

----------


## hcf

https://www.facebook.com/SilverbackL...42805695734549

----------


## 7-spoke

Tuohan on Single Scoopin kuva, eri pyörä kuin Scoop Fatty tai Double/deluxe

----------


## yannara

Sen verran kovaa vääntöä ja mietintää käydään Scoop vs. White Lite/Pro välillä, että kyl meidän fillarifoorumistien pitäisi nyt etsiä molempien vehkeiden omistajat ja järkätä miitti kymmenenkunnan porukalla vertaamaan noita pyöriä. Ajotuntumaa kun ei voi mistään spekseistä kuitenkaan arvata  :Vink:

----------


## Jukkis

Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## yannara

Voi wittu, olis toi Lime M nyt saatavilla..huoh. <3

----------


## hcf

> Voi wittu, olis toi Lime M nyt saatavilla..huoh. <3



Painahan osta nappia vielä ku kerkeet  :Hymy:

----------


## Lanssi

Oma Scooppi kans natisee. Purin voimansiirron, ja keskiöstä löytyikin varmaan desin verran vettä. Porasin 4mm reiän,  jotta pääsisi jatkossa valumaan ulos. Sit vaan rasvaus ja kasaus, saa nähä natiseeko vielä. Seuraavaks satulan kiskot ja ohjainlaakeri tarkistukseen jos ei hiljene. 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

> Oma Scooppi kans natisee. Purin voimansiirron, ja keskiöstä löytyikin varmaan desin verran vettä. Porasin 4mm reiän,  jotta pääsisi jatkossa valumaan ulos. Sit vaan rasvaus ja kasaus, saa nähä natiseeko vielä. Seuraavaks satulan kiskot ja ohjainlaakeri tarkistukseen jos ei hiljene. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ootko säilyttäny lämpimässä vai kylmässä?

Ei näkyny ruskeeta satulaputkesta katottuna eikä valunu ku käänsi väärinpäin.


Ehkä se häätyy hankkii se keskiötyökalu

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mahead

Siinä takahaarukan päissä näkyy jotkin reiät olevan. Huomasin kun käänsin pyörän pystyyn runkonumeron talteenottoa varten, että sieltähän valui jonkin verran vettä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hcf

> Siinä takahaarukan päissä näkyy jotkin reiät olevan. Huomasin kun käänsin pyörän pystyyn runkonumeron talteenottoa varten, että sieltähän valui jonkin verran vettä.



Juu tuuletusreikiä on et kyllä tuo kohtuudella pitäs päästä kuivamaanki jos sisällä säilyttää. Pittääpä muistaa pesun jälkee vähä kallistella tuota fillaria.

----------


## mahead

Mistä tuossa pitäisi tuo runkonumero kunnolla löytyä? Keskiön pohjassa on kaksi merkkijonoa, toinen vaakaan ja toinen kohtisuoraan. Se kohtisuorassa oleva on suht. koht. lukukelpoinen, mutta keskiön suuntaisen rimpsun merkeistä osa on todella heikosti luettavissa ja ainakaan minä en niistä kaikista selvää saa. Eikä vaimo. Ohjekirjan mukaan fillarissa pitäisi olla jossain myös tarra jossa sarjanumero on, mutta eipä semmoistakaan missään näkynyt. Toisaalta sen ohjekirjan mukaan myyjän pitäisi se tarra irroittaa ja liimata ohjekirjaan, mutta tuskin Verkkokauppa.com semmoista tekee kun paketti vaikutti aika neitseellistä. Eikä ohjekirjasta mitään tarraa myöskään löytynyt.

Toisaalta itselleni on vähän myös epäselvää mitä tuolla koko rekisteröinnillä on virkaa. Onko se sen ikuisen runkotakuun ehto, kun eikö perustakuu pitäisi kuitenkin hoitua ihan normaalisti Verkkokauppa.comin kanssa?

----------


## hcf

Se on se jokakohtisuorassa oleva. Kysyin silverbackiltä. Joo tarraa ei ole.
Rekisteröin varmuudenvuoksi. Verkkokaupasta saa sen 12kk. Rungolle sit silverbackiltä pitempi

----------


## mahead

Ok, paljon kiitoksia tiedosta. Ja kiitos myös aiemmasta konsultaatiostasi runkokoon suhteen, kyllähän tuo M-koko on mulle just eikä melkein passeli.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kiituri

Polkupyörään muutes pätee ihan normaalit kuluttajasuojat. Takuu on vain myyjäpuolen vapaaehtoinen asia. Kyllä fillarin rungon pitää kestää kymmenen vuotta.

----------


## yannara

Ellen nyt ihan väärässä ole, niin noi 2016 vuoden mallit tulevat kaikki olemaan jousto-etuhaarukalla.

----------


## Läskimasa

^Eiköhän ne tulevat ole jo 2017 mallia ole tässä vaiheessa vuotta.

----------


## hcf

> Ellen nyt ihan väärässä ole, niin noi 2016 vuoden mallit tulevat kaikki olemaan jousto-etuhaarukalla.



Väärin. Edellisellä sivulla pastesin ennakko katsauksen 2017 single scoop malliin. Sitä vuotta varmaan tarkotit  :Hymy: 
Siinä on hiilikuituhaarukka. Ennen oli jousto. Eli siinä mallissa otettiin vähä takapakkia.
Veikkaan että muuten pysyvät samoina

----------


## suksikari

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/sear...ilverback+2017

----------


## hcf

> https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/sear...ilverback+2017



Nonni sieltähän ne tuli. Ei mahottomia muutoksia fattys ainakaan. Jarrut vähä heikommat vissii. Vanteet vaihtunu. Paremmuudesta ei hajua. pikkusen kapeammat ainaki.
Takana läpiakseli mutta ei edessä. Eli ei vieläkään helpotu bluton päivitys.

Tosin blutolla varustettu double ei ole kauheesti kalliimpi
Single on valmiiksi 1x11 ja hiilikuitukeulalla. Ei paha

----------


## mahead

Hitto single 2017 olis nyt just eikä melkein semmoinen kuin mitä haluan: 1x11, hiilikuitukeula, 4,7" ja hinta reilusti halvempi kuin viime vuotisessa singlessä. Huoh. Läpiakselitkin edes ja takana. Joutuuko tässä nyt vielä puntaroimaan palauttamista kun ostosta on alle kuukausi vasta.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hcf

> hinta reilusti halvempi kuin viime vuotisessa singlessä.



Viimevuonna siinä tosiaan oli bluto. Siksi oli kalliimpi. Tai siis tänävuonna

----------


## mahead

> Viimevuonna siinä tosiaan oli bluto. Siksi oli kalliimpi. Tai siis tänävuonna



Joo totta. Toisaalta mahdollisten talviongelmien välttämiseksi ajattelin että ittelleni näin parempi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## yannara

No mitäs gurut sanotte, kannattaako tää vanha laittaa vielä tilaukseen? https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...fatbike-lime-M

En löytänyt mitään mullistavia eroja, tosin se 750€ mallissa on halvemmat osat.

----------


## mahead

Uuteen fattyyn verrattuna mielestäni kannattaa. Eipä tuossa ja uudemmassa pikavilkaisulla ollu mitään hintaeron arvoista parannusta. Jos siis fattyja verrataan, tuo single taitaa olla minun valintani.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Blackborow

Onko noille geometriatietoja missään? Single näyttää kyllä hintaansa nähden hyvältä.

----------


## hcf

varmaan noudattaa samaa linjaa ku -16 mallisto. https://cdn-c.verkkokauppa.com/image...05-466x360.jpg

----------


## Läskimasa

> https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/sear...ilverback+2017



Delight 749,90€ vissiin tehty Whiten Liten kilpailijaksi.

----------


## mahead

Kyllähän siinä nyt sitten niin kävi että Scoop Fatty vm 2016 lähti Verkkokauppa.comiin takaisin. Omistajuus jäi lyhyeksi mutta myönteiseksi kokemukseksi.  :Hymy:  Toisaalta tuo tuli nyt palvelleeksi erinomaisesti koeajopyöränä, koska sen jälkeen olen entistä vakuuttuneempi että tuo 1x11 on ehdottomasti ittelleni tärkeä ominaisuus. Hiilikuituhaarukan toivotan myös lämpimästi tervetulleeksi, jos se ei nyt sentään vaihtamisen arvoinen asia itsessään ollutkaan. Läpiakselit on jees, vaikka omissa ajoissani en kyllä niistä löytänyt mitään ongelmaa ainakaan vielä. Takahaarukka levenee muutaman millin. Renkaisiin saa myös vähän parannusta kun 72 TPI => 120 TPI. Muutenhan tuo on olennaisilta osiltaan aika samaa tavaraa kuin aiempi Fatty, mitä nyt vaihtajan vipu taitaa olla pikkasen parempaa mallia. Niin ja vanteet vaihtui Blizzerkeista Mulefuteihin, mutta ei mitään hajua onko tuo hyvä vai huono asia. Tai no Bulldozer + Mulefut on vissiin vähän kinkkinen yhdistelmä silloin kun kumia haluaa repiä irti, ja toisaalta Mulefutissa on niitä pikkureikiä litkutusta kiusaamassa.

Tarkoitus oli alunperin päivittää tuohon nyt palautukseen menneeseen Fattyyn 1x10 -setuppi sekä hiilikuituhaarukkaa pohdin myös. Halvempaa tämä on tuo uus Scoop Single ostaa kuin vanhaan nuo päivitellä, ja samalla saa 11-lehtisen takapakan ja noita muita pikkuparannuksia.

Niin että siellä on kohta Verkkokauppa.comin outletissa yks sisäänajettu M-kokoinen oranssi Scoop Fatty tarjolla, oletettavasti pikkasen listahintoja edullisemmin.

----------


## hcf

Nuihin TPI lukuihin ei kannate luottaa. Myös 16 mallilla luki aluksi silverbackillä samaa. Tais olla maxxiksen rengastaki vähä aikaa specseissä.
Alle satasellahan tuo 1x10 päivittyy. 42-11 pakka taakse 40€ + 28t tai 30t etukiekko ~40€

----------


## mahead

Kuvissa näkyy myös 120 TPI-renkaat, mutta totta on että noihin ennakkotietoihin ei aina ole voinut ihan luottaa. Mutta sitten valitetaan jos mainostetaan muuta ja saadaan muuta. :Hymy:  Ja 1x10 tosiaan menee saturaisen pintaan (Suvalasta alustavasti aiemmin kyselin ja siellä päivitykselle hintaa n. 140 e, mutta kivijalkaliike toki arvattavasti vähän kalliimpi), mutta tosiaan tuossa saa sitten toisella saturaisella sen hiilikuituhaarukan ja muut hilppeet. Kokonaisuus siis ratkaisi tässä tapauksessa.

----------


## 7-spoke

Blizzerkeissä on myös reiät profiilin onteloihin.

Meikäläisen 90kg+kamat ajokattauksella en oo onnistunu pikalinkuista huanua sanottavaa keksiin sen jälkeen kun tajusin rueta kiristämään linkut tarpeeksi tiukalle jolloin jarrujen laahausonhelmat kiekkojen irtikäyttöön liittyen loppuivat. Ehkä vaan en aja oikein väärin...

Olin joskus syksyllä mailiyhteydessä Silverbackin suunnittelijan kanssa, omaa pyörää ykköserästä odotellessani. Hän perusteli ratkaisunsa ainakin keulassa sillä, että jäykkä haarukka pysyy muodossaan linkullakin, joka on halvempi ja keveämpi kuin läpiakseli.

----------


## Läskimasa

mahead malttaa olla sitten ajamatta ennen marraskuuta, vai tuleeko lähempänä joulukuuta vasta? Ehkä 4 kk ilman pyörää. No mikäs siinä jos on joku toinen, mut ite olisin ajellu ja myyny sitten pois jos uusi olis tulossa. Muutaman satasen ehkä maksaisi, mut niinhän ne harrastukset aina.

----------


## mahead

Sain hyvän maistiaisen joten eiköhän tässä hetken jaksa odotella. Reaalielämä rajoittaa muutenkin ettei lenkille pääse aina silloin kuin haluaisi. Ja tosiaan cyclo löytyy joten ihan vispaamatta ei tartte kärvistellä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## llgss

Tulipa liityttyä foorumille, kiitos tämän ketjun.

Liikaa ämpyilin ja nyt jäi XXL:stä White 4 Lite saamatta, joten katseet siirtyivät Silverbackeihin. Luin ketjun läpi, ja ei nuo nyt ainakaan yhtä huonoilta vaikuta kuin Feltin tonnin pyörät. Enää ei pidä kuin selvittää, että pärjäiskö saman hintaluokan Delightilla vai toisiko lisäsatsaus Fattyyn merkittäviä etuja.. Ja tietty odottaa kuukausikaupalla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mahead

Tervetuloa foorumille.  :Hymy:  Kannattaa katsoa myös ne 2016 fattyt, niitä on heti saatavilla. Jos läpiakselit ei haittaa, niin noissa on kyllä niin paljon paremmat osat että imo 250 e lisähinta on perusteltu. Ja läpiakselithan delightissakin taisi olla.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## llgss

Kiitti! Ei vaan ole 2016 malleja enää XL kokoisena tarjolla ainakaan verkkiksestä. Toisaalta on sitä tähänkin asti pärjätty ilman läskipyörää, joten eiköhän tuo parin kuukauden venailu ole ihan tehtävissä. Tuleepahan joulu aikaisemmin.

----------


## Core

> Tulipa liityttyä foorumille, kiitos tämän ketjun.
> 
> Liikaa ämpyilin ja nyt jäi XXL:stä White 4 Lite saamatta, joten katseet siirtyivät Silverbackeihin. Luin ketjun läpi, ja ei nuo nyt ainakaan yhtä huonoilta vaikuta kuin Feltin tonnin pyörät. Enää ei pidä kuin selvittää, että pärjäiskö saman hintaluokan Delightilla vai toisiko lisäsatsaus Fattyyn merkittäviä etuja.. Ja tietty odottaa kuukausikaupalla



Jos Lite kiinnostaa niin voi olla, että mun peruutuksen myötä ilmestyy vielä lähihetkinä/päivinä moinen saataville vielä XXL:ään.

Tosin luulen että ruuhkautuneen asiakaspalvelun takia ei taida ehtiä enää listoille alennuksen aikaan.

----------


## mahead

Mielenkiintoista nähdä minkälainen painolukema tuolle Scoop Single 2017 loppujen lopuksi tulee. Vanha Single valmistajan tietojen  mukaan painoi Bluton kanssa alle 14,7 kg. Uudessa ei Blutoa ole vaan hiilikuituhaarukka, mutta siitä en löytänyt mitään tarkempaa tietoa vielä mistään. Mutta On-Onen hiilikuituhaarukkaan verrattuna Bluto on yli kilon raskaampi. Toisaalta vanhassa Singlessä oli myös hiilikuituinen ohjaustanko kun nykyisessä on alumiinia. Vanhassa myös kapeammat renkaat, joiden ansiosta siinä oli uuteen verrattuna 300-400 g vähemmän massaa. Lisäksi vanhassa Singlessä SRAMin osia kun uudessa Shimanoa, mutta nukkumatti kutsuu joten en jaksa Googletella minkälaisia painoeroja noista tulee. Tuskin kovin merkittäviä. Uutta Singleä mainostetaan Verkkokauppa.comin sivuilla kuitenkin keveänä, joten ehkä tuossa uskaltaisi spekuloida jotain pikkasen 14 kg päälle olevia lukemia. Ja jos niin olisi, niin kuulostaisi ihan mukavalta lukemalta 1200 euron alumiiniläskille 4,7" leveillä renkailla.

----------


## JohnOrion

Tarviiko noiden Silverback Scoopien kokoamiseen mitään sellaisia työkaluja, mitä ei välttämättä esimerkiksi sellaisen, joka ei ole pyörien kanssa pahemmin touhunnut, pakista löydy? Vai saako pyörän kokoon polkimia myöten normityökaluilla?

----------


## mahead

Saa normityökaluilla. Muistaakseni kaikki muut paitsi polkimet meni parin erikokoisen kuuskulma-avaimen kans, polkimet tarvitsee olikohan-se-nyt 15 mm avaimen. Sivuleikkureista on myös iloa nippusiteiden leikkaamisessa, mutta pakko niitäkään ei ole olla. 

Momenttiavain olisi tietty hyvä löytyä että tulee ruuvit oikeaan kireyteen. Sullehan oli Single tulossa? Siinä on se hiilikuituhaarukka, sen kanssa oikea kireys lienee jo astetta tärkeämpääkin. Ittelläni on tämä: http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Tyokalut/Ka...in-2000031638/. Nuo Bilteman 10 vuoden takuulla olevat tuotteet on hyviä (mukana yksilöllinen kalibrointitodistus), ja tuon asteikko sopii hyvin fillarin momenteille. Avaimeen menee suoraa ruuvinkärjet, joten se on mukava ja nopea käyttää.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hcf

Vois kyl hankkia joskus tonki. Väänsin jo satulatolpan kiristimen pultin hajalle. Saiskohan noita pelkkiä pultteja jostai. Samoja on muuallaki pyörässä

----------


## JohnOrion

> Saa normityökaluilla. Muistaakseni kaikki muut paitsi polkimet meni parin erikokoisen kuuskulma-avaimen kans, polkimet tarvitsee olikohan-se-nyt 15 mm avaimen. Sivuleikkureista on myös iloa nippusiteiden leikkaamisessa, mutta pakko niitäkään ei ole olla. 
> 
> Momenttiavain olisi tietty hyvä löytyä että tulee ruuvit oikeaan kireyteen. Sullehan oli Single tulossa? Siinä on se hiilikuituhaarukka, sen kanssa oikea kireys lienee jo astetta tärkeämpääkin. Ittelläni on tämä: http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Tyokalut/Ka...in-2000031638/. Nuo Bilteman 10 vuoden takuulla olevat tuotteet on hyviä (mukana yksilöllinen kalibrointitodistus), ja tuon asteikko sopii hyvin fillarin momenteille. Avaimeen menee suoraa ruuvinkärjet, joten se on mukava ja nopea käyttää.



Kiitos tiedosta! Epäilinkin että noihin polkimiin tarvitaan erikoistyökalu. Pitänee tarkistaa, minkä kokoluokan poljinjakoavain käy Nishiki-hybridiini, kun noita näyttää olevan myynnissä sellaisiakin, joissa on molemmissa päissä kaksi eri kokoa. Tosin vaikuttaa siltä, että tuo 15mm:n koko on aika standardi.

Momementtiavaimen tarvetta en olisi hoksannut. Satun juuri olemaan tekemässä tilausta UK-Amazoniin, josta löytyy tällainen: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001R4BR1O/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2? ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE Näkyy olevan suosiossa myös varsinaisissa pyöräosanettikaupoissakin ja siinä säästää hieman tuohon Bilteman vehkeeseen verrattuna.

Eli poljinjakoavain ja momenttiavain ovat ne kaksi erityistyökalua, jotka kannattaa hommata. Ennestään löytyy jo pyörille suunnattuna multi-tool, sekä jonkin verran perustyökaluja, joten eiköhän nillä sitten pärjää.

----------


## Reijo-Olavi

> Vois kyl hankkia joskus tonki. Väänsin jo satulatolpan kiristimen pultin hajalle. Saiskohan noita pelkkiä pultteja jostai. Samoja on muuallaki pyörässä



Clas Ohlsonilta ostin joskus pussillisen vastaavia pultteja kun sillosessa Nishikin hybridissä oli.

----------


## mahead

> Momementtiavaimen tarvetta en olisi hoksannut. Satun juuri olemaan tekemässä tilausta UK-Amazoniin, josta löytyy tällainen: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001R4BR1O/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2? ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE Näkyy olevan suosiossa myös varsinaisissa pyöräosanettikaupoissakin ja siinä säästää hieman tuohon Bilteman vehkeeseen verrattuna.



Näissä momenttiavaimissa on tärkeää että joko itse tarkistaa että avaimen momentit pitää paikkansa, tai sitten hankkii sellaisen jossa kalibrointi on suoritettu jo tehtaalla valmiiksi (toki varman päälle pelatessa silloinkin kannattaisi itse varmistaa, mutta ainakaan itse en sitä tehnyt). Luottamusta herättää myös jos virhemarginaali kerrotaan. Tämän ko. työkalun kohdalta en niitä kuvauksesta löytänyt, ja mitä arvosteluja kattelin, aika monet antoi täysiä pisteitä yleisen fiiliksen pohjalta kertomatta onko heillä mitään käsitystä meneekö ruuvit oikeaan kireyteen. Ja momenttiavaimen tärkein tehtävä on kuitenkin kiristää oikeaan momenttiin, muuten voi käyttää ihan vain räikkää.

Tuo voi olla hyvinkin hyvä työkalu, mutta ilman lisätietoa muualta, henk. koht. jättäisin ostamatta tuon myynti-ilmoituksen perusteella. Taannoin TM testasi auton renkaan pulttien kiristykseen sopivia momenttiavaimia ja silloin Bilteman avain voitti. Toki eri työkalu ja eri aika, joten siitä testistä ei voi suoria päätelmiä tehdä tähän keskusteluun.

Ja jouseen perustuvat momenttiavaimet (=kuluttajahintaluokka) pitää sitten aina muistaa löysätä nolla-asentoon käytön jälkeen. Muuten jousi väsyy eikä avain hetken päästä enää näytä oikein.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ferodoz

Noniin, tuli ostettua ekä läskipyörä. Elikkä juuri toi vm.2016 Scoop fatty, limenä ja M kokoisena. Luin kyllä tämän threadin läpi mutta ihan selkeesti ei missään lukenut tuleeko pyörän mukana mitään polkimia mukana? Ja onko näissä 2016 mallisissa ollut enää noiden vanteiden kanssa ongelmaa vai ovatko sitä mitä lupaavat?

----------


## solisti

Onnea hankinnasta. Peruspolkimet tulee mukana. Tuskin on enää ongelmia vanteissa. 

Lähetetty minun Jolla laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mahead

Hyvä valinta.  :Hymy:  Vahvistan myös että peruspolkimet tulee ja vanteet on sitä mitä luvataankin. Silverbackin omien sivujen mukaan ennen huhtikuuta 2015 tilatuissa oli väärät vanteet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pekka.S

> Silverbackin omien sivujen mukaan ennen huhtikuuta 2015 tilatuissa oli väärät vanteet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tuo tarkoittaa siis sitä milloin Silverback on tilannut pyörät itselleen alihankkilta. Minä sain vanhoilla vanteilla pyörän vielä helmikuussa tänä vuonna.

----------


## mahead

> Tuo tarkoittaa siis sitä milloin Silverback on tilannut pyörät itselleen alihankkilta. Minä sain vanhoilla vanteilla pyörän vielä helmikuussa tänä vuonna.



Joo niinhän se tarkoittaa. Yllättävää että jostain vielä tänä vuonna löytyi noin vanhoja peruja, kun yleisesti niiden pyörät tunnutaan vietävän käsistä ja myynnissä on enimmäkseen eioota.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reijo-Olavi

Onkos porukalla ollut lievää pystyheittoa sauman kohdalla nuissa Alex-vanteissa? Itellä takavanteessa jonkun verran ja mietiskelen onko takuuhuollon paikka vaiko normaalia?

----------


## hcf

Hieman mutta se on jotai millin osia. Tos pikku rautalangan pätkällä testasin. Renkaissa on selkeetä heittoa. Eli se saattaa vähä hämätä. Pikkusen pompottaa kovassa vauhdissa asfaltilla. Ominaista läskipyörän renkaille. Kuha ei senteissä heilu  :Vink:

----------


## JohnOrion

Olikos Silverback Scoopeissa Presta-venttiilit vai mitkä? Tässä yritän hankkia valmiiksi jalkapumppua ja mietin sellaisen mallin hommaamista, missä olisi painike renkaan ilmanpoistoon pumpun ollessa kiinni -- kun kerran läskipyörien kanssa pitää alustasta riippuen paineita vaihdella. Ilmeisesti nuo mekanismit eivät Prestan kanssa oikein pelitä, jolloin lienee turhaa moisesta maksaa.

----------


## hcf

Kyll on presta. suosittelen hankkimaan tämmösen http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/s...re-gauge-30845
Ja sit joku kevyt pumppu runkoon kiinni että o aina mukana

----------


## JohnOrion

> Kyll on presta. suosittelen hankkimaan tämmösen http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/s...re-gauge-30845
> Ja sit joku kevyt pumppu runkoon kiinni että o aina mukana



Lezyneltä löytyy ennestään kevyt mittarilla varustettu minipumppu. Kovasti on suositeltu high volume -tyyppistä jalkapumppia läskeihin, niin varmaan sellaisen Lezyneltä hankin. Erillistä mittaria ei varmaan tule hankittua, kun ei varmaan tule yhden reissun aikana vaihdettua paineita ja laadukkaan jalkapumpun mittari saa riittää.

----------


## mahead

> Lezyneltä löytyy ennestään kevyt mittarilla varustettu minipumppu. Kovasti on suositeltu high volume -tyyppistä jalkapumppia läskeihin, niin varmaan sellaisen Lezyneltä hankin. Erillistä mittaria ei varmaan tule hankittua, kun ei varmaan tule yhden reissun aikana vaihdettua paineita ja laadukkaan jalkapumpun mittari saa riittää.



Just tänään tuli haettua Postista tämä: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/m...p/rp-prod36291. Vaikuttaa laadukkaalta, tosielämän kokemusta ei ole. Otin ilman mittaria, kun tilasin sen aiemmin linkatun analogipainemittarin.

Tein viime torstai-iltana tilauksen jensonusa.comista, bike-discount.destä ja chainreaction.comista. Yllätyin hiukan että pakettien tulojärjestys oli tuo sama, ja jenkkilän paketti oli jo tiistaina postilaatikossa. Xxl:nkin paketit tulee hitaammin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hcf

> Lezyneltä löytyy ennestään kevyt mittarilla varustettu minipumppu.



Ei ne mittarit toimi alhasilla paineilla luotettavasti joita läskis käytetää. 
Mullaki noita mittarilla varustettuja jalkapumppuja 3kpl. Kaikki ne alkaa liikahtaan vasta jossai 10psi:n paikkeilla mutta heittoa on paljon sillonki. Saattaa oikeasti olla 15psi
Tuo digitaalimittari ei paina mitää satulalaukussa

----------


## mahead

> Ei ne mittarit toimi alhasilla paineilla luotettavasti joita läskis käytetää.



Kannattaa kuitenkin huomata, että tuollekin linkkaamallesi digimittarille luvataan tuloksia 11 bariin asti (vrt se toinen jossa maksimi 1,5 bar). Ei se silloin voi kovin luotettava matalilla paineilla olla, tai sitten yläpäässä heittää, mutta yleensä aina virhe on alussa kuten itsekin totesit.

Jos pitää mitata millin kymmenyksiä, käytetään yleensä työntömittaa tai mikrometriruuvia. Muutaman metrin rullamitta on epätarkka, vaikka siinäkin asteikko alkaa yhdestä millistä. Sama homma painemittauksissa, ja digitaalinäyttö ainoastaan luo illuusion tarkkuudesta. Se voi olla tarkka, mutta esitystapa ei sitä takaa.

Halusin nyt vielä kerran teroittaa tätä seikkaa, mutta nyt lopetan jankutuksen.  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jumbojussi

Missäs mittarissa on 1.5bar maximi?

----------


## mahead

> Missäs mittarissa on 1.5bar maximi?



Tässä: http://www.jensonusa.com/Meiser-Accu...Pressure-Gauge, tuosta se 15 psi-versio. Mikä on itte asiassa n. 1 bar, eikä 1,5 bar kuten muistelin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jumbojussi

Kiitti!

Sekö on tarkkako? Hommasin vastikään Beto-merkkisen digimittarin joka on kyllä kaikinpuolin erittäin pätevä peli, tarkkuudesta alapaineilla ei vielä kokemusta.

Kuvia ym.:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Beto-Dig...item4d443419f1

----------


## mahead

> Kiitti!
> 
> Sekö on tarkkako?



No ainakin sillä on edellytykset tarkkuuteen *matalilla* paineilla, yli yhden barin se on varmuudella epätarkka.  :Hymy:  En ole vielä testannut tuota omaa yksilöäni, kun Fatty ehti palautua takaisin Verkkokauppa.comiin ja uutta odottelen. Lupausten armoillahan tässä joutuu olemaan kun ei itselläni ole mitään paikkaa missä voisin tarkistaa mittarin lukemat, mutta valmistaja ainakin sanoo että mittarit on testattu toimimaan 0.25 % tarkkuudella.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jumbojussi

No perkele, sehän pittee ottaa ja verrata digiiin.

----------


## Läski Lusu

> Tässä: http://www.jensonusa.com/Meiser-Accu...Pressure-Gauge, tuosta se 15 psi-versio. Mikä on itte asiassa n. 1 bar, eikä 1,5 bar kuten muistelin.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/122033721508

Itse odottelen tollasta. Tarkkuudesta ei tosin tietoa, mutta on noin 2 baariin asti.

----------


## TuriMaas

Tuli haettua tänään Verkkokaupasta tämä sähköversio (https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...atbike-26-2016)

Ajo-ominaisuudet ihan jees, mutta toivottavasti fatbiket ovat yleisesti parempia ajaa  :Hymy:  Sähkömoottori toimii kuten pitääkin. Ihan kiva laite hauskapitoon, mutta onneksi tallissa on myös oikeita pyöriä. Nyt tekisi mieli testata jotain hyvää läskiä, jotta saa vertailupohjaa.

----------


## hcf

Onhan se sähkö varmaan jeees sittekku alkaa väsyttämään  :Hymy: 
Toivottavasti tossa on kuiten ajo ominaisuudet samanlaiset ilman sähköä ku muissaki läskipyörissä. Toki painoa on reilusti enemmän

----------


## TuriMaas

> Onhan se sähkö varmaan jeees sittekku alkaa väsyttämään 
> Toivottavasti tossa on kuiten ajo ominaisuudet samanlaiset ilman sähköä ku muissaki läskipyörissä. Toki painoa on reilusti enemmän



Toivon ennemminkin, että muissa läskeissä on paremmat ajo-ominaisuudet  :Leveä hymy:  Ei mikään paras ajokokemus tässä. Tänään loppui sähkö ja saihan sen kotiin ihan nätisti ilmankin. Painoa totta vie on, muttei se tuntunut pahasti ajaessa. Polkimien etäisyys toisistaan aiheuttaa aluksi hankalan ajoasennon. Pitää oikein keskittyä polvien avaamiseen.

----------


## TemMeke

> Niin että siellä on kohta Verkkokauppa.comin outletissa yks sisäänajettu M-kokoinen oranssi Scoop Fatty tarjolla, oletettavasti pikkasen listahintoja edullisemmin.







Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## mahead

> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



*snif* Heippa kulta.

Siitä saa halvalla sisäänajetun fillarin. Mitään vikoja tai muitakaan omituisuuksia en siitä bongannut, ja varsinkin vaihteet oli kyllä tosi hyvin säädöissään heti pakasta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tuurijuoppo

Ihan näppärä keino tinkiä tuotteen hintaa pistää kaveri ostamaan tuote, palauttamaan se ja käydä itse sitten nappaamassa pois.

----------


## yannara

Heh, vieläkös toi siel on? Pistäkää lisää kuvia, jotenkin näyttää siltä että renkaat tosi lähekkäin ja aika korkea keula. Whiten fättäri nojaa enemmän taaksepäin. Mutta voi olla että nyt toi kuva valehtelee.

----------


## hcf

Alemmassa kuvassa pikkusen enemmän setbackiä satulalla koska eri tolppa
Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JohnOrion

Kuinka ahtaaksi käytännössä käy tuo tila vaakaputken ja alaputken välissä, jos ajattelee, mitä sinne voi kiinnittää? Alaputkeen meinasin kiinnittää Elite Cannibal -sivusta ladattavan pullotelineen ja siihen ostaa Camelbakin 750ml:n Big Chill -juomapullon, mutta kun noita kuvia tutkii, niin lienee syytä valita pienempi Chill -malli. Pullon yläpuolelle vaakaputkeen meinasin myös hankkia pienikokoisen laukun mutta taitaa mennä turhan ahtaaksi. Satulaputkeen ei viitsisi ostaa laukkua, joka jää selän taakse (neuroottisena sitä pelkää varkaita) ja joka on mahdollisesti takalokasuojan tiellä. Pitänee kai sitten katsoa noita ohjaustankoon ja vaakaputken päälle sijoitettavia ratkaisuja, sillä olisihan se kiva pystyä lähteä ajamaan ilman, että pitää ottaa reppua selkään.

----------


## TemMeke

> Heh, vieläkös toi siel on? Pistäkää lisää kuvia, jotenkin näyttää siltä että renkaat tosi lähekkäin ja aika korkea keula. Whiten fättäri nojaa enemmän taaksepäin. Mutta voi olla että nyt toi kuva valehtelee.



Kuva tosiaan otettu luurilla ihan vierestä, yritin vaan saada tuon hinnan hyvin näkyviin. Varmasti vääristää mittasuhteita.

----------


## hcf

> Kuinka ahtaaksi käytännössä käy tuo tila vaakaputken ja alaputken välissä, jos ajattelee, mitä sinne voi kiinnittää?



Ahdashan tuo on ainaki M-koossa. 500ml pullo satulaputkeen kuha on lyhkänen malli ja 750ml alaputkeen. Laukkuja en edes alkanu yrittään. Nesteet tärkeämmät
Mukana yleensä on pyöräilyreppu jos oon menossa laavulle tjs

Tai kärry jos kauemmas menos

----------


## JohnOrion

> Ahdashan tuo on ainaki M-koossa. 500ml pullo satulaputkeen kuha on lyhkänen malli ja 750ml alaputkeen. Laukkuja en edes alkanu yrittään. Nesteet tärkeämmät
> Mukana yleensä on pyöräilyreppu jos oon menossa laavulle tjs



Kiitos kommentistasi. Vaikuttaa tosiaan noiden kuvien perusteella, että otan sen pienemmän pullomallin, kun näkyy tuo 750ml:n pullo olevan sen verran tiiviisti tuossa, että voinee tulla ongelmia, jos polkiessa kurottaa pulloon. Varmaankin pitää sitten kuitenkin hankkia vaikka sellainen kevyt pyöräilyreppu, kun toisaalta ei haluaisi alkaa ohjaustankotilaa kuormittamaan laukuilla -- toki jonkunlaisen kännykkätelineen aion hommata navigointia varten yms.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Juomareppu on kyllä suositeltava lisävaruste vaikka läskeilisi.

Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## thunder

Mulla on Alturan runkolaukku kiinni M-kokoisessa Scoopissa. Pienihän se on, mutta varasisuri, pumppu ja eväät siinnä menee hyvin.

----------


## Reijo-Olavi

> Ahdashan tuo on ainaki M-koossa. 500ml pullo satulaputkeen kuha on lyhkänen malli ja 750ml alaputkeen. Laukkuja en edes alkanu yrittään. Nesteet tärkeämmät
> Mukana yleensä on pyöräilyreppu jos oon menossa laavulle tjs
> 
> Tai kärry jos kauemmas menos



Millanen kiinnitys tossa kärryssä on pyörään? Mulla peräkärry lapsia varten ja siinä puristuskiinnitys alaputkeen joka ei vaikuta kovin luotettavalta.

----------


## hcf

> Millanen kiinnitys tossa kärryssä on pyörään? Mulla peräkärry lapsia varten ja siinä puristuskiinnitys alaputkeen joka ei vaikuta kovin luotettavalta.



Pikalinkkuun tuli kiinni. Saa irti kiinnikkeestä sokan avulla. Joten ei tarvi ruuvailla pikalinkkua irti kokoaja. Jännäsin et vääntääkö renkaan niin vinoon että rupiaa jarrulevyt hankaan mutta selvisi neitsysmatkasta ainaki moitteitta. 100km huonokuntosta hiekkatietä ja jokunen kilometri polkua. Lujaa en kuites uskaltanu ajaa

----------


## 7-spoke

XL-runkoon menee heittämällä Whiten runkolaukku ja nollaseiska juomapullo. Tai 2 juomapulloa ja yläputkilaukku. Tai...no, tilaa on  :Hymy:

----------


## JohnOrion

> XL-runkoon menee heittämällä Whiten runkolaukku ja nollaseiska juomapullo. Tai 2 juomapulloa ja yläputkilaukku. Tai...no, tilaa on



Nyt pitäisi sitten päätellä, mitä L-runkoon mahtuu. Tuosta runkolaukusta luovuin ehkä siinä mielessä, että kun tulen säilyttämään läskiä pyörävarastossa ja siitä pitänee parhaimmillaan ajon jälkeen irrotella etu- ja takalokasuojat, pullo sekä lamppu (en niitä aio pyörävarastoon jättää kiinni, kun ovat helposti irroitettavissa), niin siinä alkaa olemaan kädet täynnä, jos pitäisi vielä runkolaukkuakin alkaa kantamaan noiden lisäksi varastosta kämpille. 

Jos L on kompromissi esim. noiden kuvien M:n ja XL:n kanssa (M:ssähän on kiinni tuossa alaputkessa 750ml:n pullo joskin harkitsemani Big Chill -malli on keskivertoa isompi 750ml:n pullo), niin jospa se isompi pullo sitten mahtuisikin alaputkeen ilman, että pois ottaessa kolahtelee yläputkeen -- tosin tässä tilanteessa taitaa muutenkin Elite Cannibal -teline auttaa, kun sivulataus onnistuu.

----------


## -JPO-

Siitä ällä 750ml:n pullolla:

----------


## Karhusuo

Silverback Scoop Singlen ennakkotilaus polttelisi. Ensimmäinen fatbike olisi hankinnassa, ja mietin että tilatakko M vai L kokoinen. Olen juuri sellainen välimallin jätkä, joka on 178 cm pitkä, ja jalan sisämitaksi sain eilen 79,5 cm. Jos täällä on joku samoilla mitoilla, niin kumpaan kokoon olette päätyneet?

----------


## Reijo-Olavi

> Siitä ällä 750ml:n pullolla:



Onko tubelekset ja jos on ni millä kokoonpanolla, itellä ois kans ton näköset suunnitelmissa(teipit). Hamax telakka näkyy olevan kans ni millä raudalla saat jakkaran mahtuun ettei ota renkaaseen kiinni?

----------


## -JPO-

On tubelekset juu, tehty mukana tulleilla venttiileillä. Sininen(väärä sävy) teippi on motonetistä, siihen päälle 76mm Gorilla, litku on verkkokaupan valikoimasta:
https://m.verkkokauppa.com/fi/produc...usneste-500-ml. 
Eturenkaan laitto onnistui oikeinkin hyvin, takarenkaan kanssa on ollut vähän enemmän pumppaamista, tahtoi vuotaa vanteen saumasta. Joustavalla pikaliimalla olen saanut sen pitämään, vielä vähän vuotaa venttiilin juuresta teipin takia...
Hamaxin telakka on kuvassa niin ylhäällä kuin saa, vaijerin ohjainlenkki on telakan pantojen välissä. Rauhalliseen ajoon riittää etäisyys just ja just. Suosittelen kyllä pienirunkoisille tarkoitettua rautaa, sen avulla saa telakkaakin varmaan 10cm. alemmaksi ja sit renkaaseen jää enemmän matkaa.

----------


## hcf

Itelläki aiheuttaa venttiilit vähä murheita. Toinen tulee jotenki liian ulos niin kierteet loppuu joten se ei ole tiukasti paikallaan. Pumpatessa heiluu silleen että vähä litkua tihkuu juuresta. Pitää vaihtaa parempii ku tulee renkaiden vaihto talveksi

----------


## tinke77

Sopiva prikka juurimutterin alle.

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Reijo-Olavi

> On tubelekset juu, tehty mukana tulleilla venttiileillä. Sininen(väärä sävy) teippi on motonetistä, siihen päälle 76mm Gorilla, litku on verkkokaupan valikoimasta:
> https://m.verkkokauppa.com/fi/produc...usneste-500-ml. 
> Eturenkaan laitto onnistui oikeinkin hyvin, takarenkaan kanssa on ollut vähän enemmän pumppaamista, tahtoi vuotaa vanteen saumasta. Joustavalla pikaliimalla olen saanut sen pitämään, vielä vähän vuotaa venttiilin juuresta teipin takia...
> Hamaxin telakka on kuvassa niin ylhäällä kuin saa, vaijerin ohjainlenkki on telakan pantojen välissä. Rauhalliseen ajoon riittää etäisyys just ja just. Suosittelen kyllä pienirunkoisille tarkoitettua rautaa, sen avulla saa telakkaakin varmaan 10cm. alemmaksi ja sit renkaaseen jää enemmän matkaa.



Täytyy tilata litkua ja mielessä oli josko tilais Jumbo Jimit kun ne rullaa niin mukavasti näihin orkkiskumeihin verrattuna ja silti pitää metässä. Mulla M-koko ja mielessä mallailin että ei voi 15 kilosta poikaa laittaa ollenkaan siestan mukana tulevalla raudalla joten se pienirunkoisen rautakin on hommattava. Tarviiko se venttiili sisäpuolelle mitään erikoista vai vaan esim. lisäpala gorillaa?

----------


## jumbojussi

> Siitä ällä 750ml:n pullolla:



Heipodei, eikös nuo oo ne Sunnywheelin lotskarit? Mistä ostit ja mitä makso?

----------


## hcf

> Sopiva prikka juurimutterin alle.



No sehän tepsi. miksi en ite ajatellu tota! Joskus ei vaan välähdä.






> Heipodei, eikös nuo oo ne Sunnywheelin lotskarit? Mistä ostit ja mitä makso?



Myydään First Gear nimellä. Ainaki prisma myi keväällä

----------


## -JPO-

Espoo, Sellon Prismasta on nuo ostettu. 
Eteen 13€ :https://www.prisma.fi/fi/prisma/firs...asuoja-fatbike
taakse 15€ :https://www.prisma.fi/fi/prisma/firs...4616/518636626

----------


## mahead

> Silverback Scoop Singlen ennakkotilaus polttelisi. Ensimmäinen fatbike olisi hankinnassa, ja mietin että tilatakko M vai L kokoinen. Olen juuri sellainen välimallin jätkä, joka on 178 cm pitkä, ja jalan sisämitaksi sain eilen 79,5 cm. Jos täällä on joku samoilla mitoilla, niin kumpaan kokoon olette päätyneet?



Yleensä kokojen välille tipahdettaessa kannattaa valita se pienempi. Itse olen 172 cm / 72 cm ja valitsin M:n. Ottaen huomioon miten paljon siinä jää minulla säätövaraa ylöspäin, kallistuisin senkin puolesta suosittelemaan sinulle M:ää.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TemMeke

> Silverback Scoop Singlen ennakkotilaus polttelisi. Ensimmäinen fatbike olisi hankinnassa, ja mietin että tilatakko M vai L kokoinen. Olen juuri sellainen välimallin jätkä, joka on 178 cm pitkä, ja jalan sisämitaksi sain eilen 79,5 cm. Jos täällä on joku samoilla mitoilla, niin kumpaan kokoon olette päätyneet?



Saman mittasena ja pari senttiä pidemmällä sisämitalla hieman fiilistelin tota Outletin äMmää, mitä siellä sisätiloissa nyt pystyi. Tuntui oikeinkin sopivalta, joten sinuna arvaisin äMmän.

----------


## Läskimasa

> tilatakko M vai L kokoinen. Olen juuri sellainen välimallin jätkä, joka on 178 cm pitkä, ja jalan sisämitaksi sain eilen 79,5 cm.



Ei kait tossa oo muuta vaihtoehtoo kuin M. Lyhkäset jalat sulla. L koossa on putki munissa jos jalkaudut.

----------


## yannara

> Silverback Scoop Singlen ennakkotilaus polttelisi. Ensimmäinen fatbike olisi hankinnassa, ja mietin että tilatakko M vai L kokoinen. Olen juuri sellainen välimallin jätkä, joka on 178 cm pitkä, ja jalan sisämitaksi sain eilen 79,5 cm. Jos täällä on joku samoilla mitoilla, niin kumpaan kokoon olette päätyneet?



177cm/75cm ja White Fat 3 kokemuksen perusteella ehdottomasti M-koko.

----------


## yannara

Edesmennyt/varastettu White, niin tuossa M-koko, näyttäähän tää päältäpäin tässä asennossa pieneltä mutta oli aika kompakti runko mulle;

----------


## 7-spoke

Turha posti, en hoksannu että oli pari sivua lukematta  :Hymy:

----------


## Karhusuo

> Saman mittasena ja pari senttiä pidemmällä sisämitalla hieman fiilistelin tota Outletin äMmää, mitä siellä sisätiloissa nyt pystyi. Tuntui oikeinkin sopivalta, joten sinuna arvaisin äMmän.







> Ei kait tossa oo muuta vaihtoehtoo kuin M. Lyhkäset jalat sulla. L koossa on putki munissa jos jalkaudut.







> 177cm/75cm ja White Fat 3 kokemuksen perusteella ehdottomasti M-koko.



Kiitos kommenteista. Kyllä se sitten taitaa tuo M-koko lähteä tilaukseen. Jos vain malttaisin odottaa sinne marras-joulukuulle saakka.

----------


## jumbojussi

> Espoo, Sellon Prismasta on nuo ostettu. 
> Eteen 13€ :https://www.prisma.fi/fi/prisma/firs...asuoja-fatbike
> taakse 15€ :https://www.prisma.fi/fi/prisma/firs...4616/518636626



Kiitti!

Takapää taitaa suojata kuralta suht hyvin mutta etusuoja päästää enemmän patskaa?

----------


## jumbojussi

> Edesmennyt/varastettu White, niin tuossa M-koko, näyttäähän tää päältäpäin tässä asennossa pieneltä mutta oli aika kompakti runko mulle;



Mikä takarenkaan kyljessä roikkuupi?

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Kiitti!
> 
> Takapää taitaa suojata kuralta suht hyvin mutta etusuoja päästää enemmän patskaa?



Noita samoja myi myös Kärkkäinen ja sieltä hommasin.  Ihan hyvin on pelanneet.  Noihan on luonteeltaan rappaamista vähentäviä.  Mutta sopivassa paikassa ero ajella ilman mitään tai noiden kanssa on iso.  Ja etusuoja on hyvä ja oikeastaan ainoa vaihtoehto jos etuhaarukassa ei ole mitään kiinnikkeitä eikä ruotoputken alapää ole auki jolloin ei muuta oikein voi laittaa.

----------


## lipsuttelija

Onko jossain saatavilla 2017 scoopin geometia-taulukko jossa olisi myös reach-mitat?

----------


## mahead

> Onko jossain saatavilla 2017 scoopin geometia-taulukko jossa olisi myös reach-mitat?



Eipä ole tullut vastaan. Taitaa virallisemmin malliston julkaisu olla vasta runsaan parin viikon päästä Eurobike-messuilla. Sen jälkeen saanee yksityiskohtaisempaa tietoa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ilmaaja

Nyt rupesi läskikuume kasvamaan ja Silverback Scoop single (vm. 2017) kiinnostaisi. Ajajalla mittaa 170cm / 77 cm. 

-Olisiko oikea runkokoko S vai M?

-Onko kellään vastaavan kokoisella kuskilla kokemusta tämän vuoden malleista?

-Onko Verkkokaupassa päässyt aiemmin pyöriä koeajamaan vai pitääkö ostaa sika säkissä?

----------


## lipsuttelija

Miten tuo ennakkotilaus toimii? Maksetaanko pyörä heti tilatessa vai sitten kun saa sen? Aika jännä kun ei ole oikeen rungon mittojakaan saatavilla, saati koeajettavana..  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## ilmaaja

> Miten tuo ennakkotilaus toimii? Maksetaanko pyörä heti tilatessa vai sitten kun saa sen? Aika jännä kun ei ole oikeen rungon mittojakaan saatavilla, saati koeajettavana..



Tämä minuakin askaruttaa. Toisaalta verkkokaupassa/postimyynnissä asiakkaalla on aina oikeus sovittaa tuotetta ja palauttaa se, jos ei sovikaan.

----------


## TemMeke

Riippuu maksutavasta, lasku tulee vasta tuotteen mukana ja tietty noudettaessa maksu suoritetaan vasta silloin. Verkkopankkimaksu taas maksetaan jo tilatessa. Luottokortilla en oo koskaan maksanu ennakkotilauksia, siitä en osaa sanoa.

Näin ainakin ennakkotilauselektroniikan kanssa, fillaria en oo koskaan ennakkotilannu tuolta. Aspastahan tietty sais varman vastauksen.

----------


## hcf

http://www.silverbacklab.com/size-guide/

Geometrioita ei löydy ku fattyyn. Liekkö ihan sama. nämä siis 2016 mallien. Ei varmaan mahottomasti ole muuttunu

----------


## mahead

> Nyt rupesi läskikuume kasvamaan ja Silverback Scoop single (vm. 2017) kiinnostaisi. Ajajalla mittaa 170cm / 77 cm. 
> 
> -Olisiko oikea runkokoko S vai M?
> 
> -Onko kellään vastaavan kokoisella kuskilla kokemusta tämän vuoden malleista?
> 
> -Onko Verkkokaupassa päässyt aiemmin pyöriä koeajamaan vai pitääkö ostaa sika säkissä?



Mielestäni M oikea koko. Itselläni mittaa 172 / 80 ja M oli valintani 2016 malleista, hyvin sopi ja säätövaraa löytyi. 

Ei pääse koeajamaan, mutta palauttaminen onnistuu. Itse palautin ~100 km / 2 vkoa ajetun ja sain joka euron takaisin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mahead

> Miten tuo ennakkotilaus toimii? Maksetaanko pyörä heti tilatessa vai sitten kun saa sen? Aika jännä kun ei ole oikeen rungon mittojakaan saatavilla, saati koeajettavana..



Saat valita maksutavan. Itte tilasin liikkeeseen ja maksan sitten noutohetkellä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hcf

> Mielestäni M oikea koko. Itselläni mittaa 172 / 72 .



Eiköhän se ollu 82  :Hymy:

----------


## PetriV

> Saat valita maksutavan. Itte tilasin liikkeeseen ja maksan sitten noutohetkellä.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Saakohan näissä valittua osamaksua? Järki sanoisi, että saa mutta mistä näistä tietää..

Sitten vielä kysymyksenä, että kuinka helppoa / vaativaa on koota pyörä? Netissä kun ammattilaiset kokoavat, niin se sujuu kuin tanssi, mutta omat taidot hieman pohdituttavat.

----------


## hcf

> Saakohan näissä valittua osamaksua?



Apurahaa se siinä tyrkyttää 62€/kk. Todennäkösesti alkaa juoksemaan vasta ku pyörä on toimitettu

----------


## TemMeke

> Saakohan näissä valittua osamaksua?



Verkkokaupan sivuilla voit napata pyörän ostoskoriin ja pyöritellä tarjottuja vaihtoehtoja.  :Vink:

----------


## ilmaaja

> Mielestäni M oikea koko. Itselläni mittaa 172 / 72 ja M oli valintani 2016 malleista, hyvin sopi ja säätövaraa löytyi.



Ok, kiitos tiedosta. Verkkokaupan mukaan S-koko sopisi 165-170 cm kuskille. Taas Silverbackin sivujen mukaan scoopin M-koko sopisi n. 168-178 cm pituisille.


 Sait siis varmaan satulaakin säädettyä riittävästi ohjaustangon yläpuolelle? Entä jäikö haaravälin ja vaakaputken väliin mukavasti tilaa?

----------


## mahead

> Eiköhän se ollu 82



No itte asiassa se on 80 cm. Mutta nää sienet on hyviä, kiitos kysymästä. 

Ei sillä, kyllä se M edelleen taitaa lähimmäksi osua kysyjälle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mahead

> Verkkokaupan sivuilla voit napata pyörän ostoskoriin ja pyöritellä tarjottuja vaihtoehtoja.



Jep, tilaus syntyy vasta kun vahvista nappia painaa. Ja sen jälkeenkin peruminen onnistuu nappia painaen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mahead

> Ok, kiitos tiedosta. Verkkokaupan mukaan S-koko sopisi 165-170 cm kuskille. Taas Silverbackin sivujen mukaan scoopin M-koko sopisi n. 168-178 cm pituisille.



Se VK.comin suositus oikeasta rungosta on vähän hämmentävä, en tiedä mistä se on kehitetty.





> Sait siis varmaan satulaakin säädettyä riittävästi ohjaustangon yläpuolelle? Entä jäikö haaravälin ja vaakaputken väliin mukavasti tilaa?



Tykkään suht. pystystä ajoasennosta. Mulla penkki ja ohjaustanko jäivät aika samalle tasolle, mutta tällöin ohjaustangon alla olivat molemmat spacerit.

Jos jaksat, mikään ei estä ostamasta 2016-vuoden S-kokoista pyörää ja testata sen avulla. Palautat sitten jos tuntuu että väärä koko tai haluat 2017 vuoden mallin. Noita S-runkoja on kuitenkin heti saatavilla.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mahead

> Sitten vielä kysymyksenä, että kuinka helppoa / vaativaa on koota pyörä? Netissä kun ammattilaiset kokoavat, niin se sujuu kuin tanssi, mutta omat taidot hieman pohdituttavat.



Tapaatko vaihtaa auton tai polkupyörän renkaita itse? Tai tehdä vastaavia pieniä töitä? Jos teet, uskoisin että kasaaminenkin onnistuu, ks. esim XXL:n yleiset pyöränkasausohjeet. Mutta rahalla toki saa palvelua, sekin voi olla hyvä vaihtoehto jos olo on epävarma.

Vaikeaa se ei ole kerta minäkin siinä onnistuin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JJii

Tässä linkissä muutama kuva melko tuoreesta Fattystä elinympäristössään. Koko on M ja kuski 178/84, mielestäni sopiva. Kasaus meni parissa tunnissa säätöineen, ja myöhemmin sai hakea vielä vähän jarruja, vaihteita jne.. Aikaisempaa kokemusta ei ihan hirveästi ole kasaamisesta, mutta Youtube auki ja menoksi. Olen todella tyytyväinen ostokseen, alla vajaa sata kilometriä ajoa.

http://kuvaaja.net/maastopyorailya-s...k-scoop-fatty/

----------


## ilmaaja

Löytyisikö keltään akselilta Karkkila-Nummela-Veikkola-Espoo S- tai M-koon Fatty jota voisi tulla koeistumaan?

----------


## mahead

> Löytyisikö keltään akselilta Karkkila-Nummela-Veikkola-Espoo S- tai M-koon Fatty jota voisi tulla koeistumaan?



Jokohan se minun vanha, nykyinen vk.comin outletin M-kokoinen Scoop on mennyt? Jollei, niin sen avullahan vähän saa kans tuntumaa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mahead

> Entä jäikö haaravälin ja vaakaputken väliin mukavasti tilaa?



Jäi siihen. Yritin etsiä sopivaa kuvaa, mutta näköjään ei niitä tullut räpsittyä juurikaan. Itse asiassa tämä oli ainut mitä löysin, ja tässäkin seison pyörän vierellä. Mutta saa siitä nyt pikkasen osviittaa: 

(Vielä runsas kuukausi sitten kun minulla oli puoli naamaa peittävä parta, nimim. yannara olisi voinut olla minun kaksoisveljeni.  :Hymy:  )

----------


## Karhusuo

Silverback Scoop Single lähti sitten männäviikolla tilaukseen (M-kokoinen). Nyt on tosiaan vasta elokuu, saa nähdä malttaako odottaa alkutalveen vai tuleeko käännyttyä syksyn mittaan vielä esim. Kona Wo:n puoleen...Toisaalta tässä olisi noviisille hyvää aikaa perehtyä lajiin, kytätä alennuksista välttämättömiä tarvikkeita ja rassata odotellessa vaikka pojan pyörä kuntoon.

----------


## ilmaaja

Maheadin kuvasta löyhästi päättelen että M-koko olisi itselleni rajamailla koon ja mieluisen ajoasenon suhteen. Pari senttiä lyhyempänä laittaisin spacerit tangon yläpuolelle. Toisaalta satulaa ei vältämättä voi nostaa, jotta varpaat ylettävät polkimille kunnolla ja jalat eivät yliojennu.

Voi olla että S-kokokin on passeli. Tarttis testata... Täytynee selvitellä V-kaupasta koeajomahista.

----------


## yannara

Jos tätä taas Whiteen vertaa, niin Silverblackissä etuhaarukka on jotenkin ohut tai muuten köyhänpuoleinen, ainakin White Fat Prohon verrattuna....

----------


## yannara

Ai niin, Torissa oli hetken harmaa/graniitti Silverblack myynnissä 900€ hp, ehti olla just päivän ennen kun otettiin pois  :Leveä hymy: 

Nopsaa noi fägärit menee käytettynä kaupaksi, ellei kyseessä Prisman paskavärkki....

----------


## Lanssi

> XL-runkoon menee heittämällä Whiten runkolaukku ja nollaseiska juomapullo. Tai 2 juomapulloa ja yläputkilaukku. Tai...no, tilaa on



Pystytkö ottaan sivukuvan? Tuo runkolaukku kiinnostelee, mut itellä on L niin jännittää putelin mahtuminen.

Ai niin! Avasin, putsasin ja rasvasin ohjainlaakerin niin nitinä loppu. Trailbliss.  :Vink:

----------


## JohnOrion

Minkäslaisia polkimia täällä on osteltu Scooppeihin? Noissahan käsittääkseni tulee mukana hyvin vaatimattomat peruspolkimet ja hankkimalla vaihtoehtoiset polkimet pääsee samalla tuomaan vähän lisämaustetta pyörän ulkonäköön. Tietenkin tuollaiset isommat platformit ovat kätevät lumessa ajamiseen ja jos käyttää saappaita tms. Hieman pläräilin nettiä ja tuossa alle 50 euron kategoriassa (mihin itse tähtään) tuntuu suosituimpien joukossa olevan Wellgo MG1, Nukeproof Electron, DMR V8 ja DMR V6. Fyxation Mesa on myös suosittu, mutta sitä on vaikea saada Suomeen budjetin ylärajaa ylittämättä. Amazoneissa taas Rockbrosin polkimet tuntuvat olevan kovinkin suositut, mutta laatu on ehkä sittenkin korkeintaan hitusen parempaa halpis-kiina-kamaa.

 Nuo Nukeproofin polkimet tuntuvat etenkin olevan suositut ja näköjään Electron (jota saa hitusen heikonlaisesti) on vaihtunut Horizon-sarjaan, jonka Horizon Comp olisi budjettiin sopiva. 

Olisiko kellään vinkata sopivampaa vaihtoehtoa (kuin vaikka nuo Nukeproof Horizon Compit) tai paikkaa, josta noita saisi Suomeen halvalla? Ebaysta olen parhaimmat hinnat löytänyt.

----------


## hcf

Meikä osti V8 kopiot. Rahapulassa piti tyytyä tähä ratkasuu  :Hymy:  Hyvät ne vanhoihin verrattuna on. Eikä haittaa kivien kolistelu joita kyllä varmasti tulee aluksi. Sama poljin siis ku DRM V8
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...als/rp-prod563

----------


## hcf

> Ai niin! Avasin, putsasin ja rasvasin ohjainlaakerin niin nitinä loppu. Trailbliss.



Aukasit pölysuojan ja putsasit/rasvasit? Ja suoja pysyy edelleen paikallaan?
Kokeilin eka rasvata ulkopuolen mut se ei auttanu. Ois uudet laakeritki tulos. Aattelin sit aukasta nuo vanhat

----------


## JohnOrion

> Meikä osti V8 kopiot. Rahapulassa piti tyytyä tähä ratkasuu  Hyvät ne vanhoihin verrattuna on. Eikä haittaa kivien kolistelu joita kyllä varmasti tulee aluksi. Sama poljin siis ku DRM V8
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...als/rp-prod563



Jep, V8:t unohtuikin mainita. Itsekin kyllä lähdin alunperin katsomaan sellaisia max. 20 euron polkimia, mutta sitten tässäkin (kuten siinä että Mac-Croceista ja Mongooseista päätyi tilaamaan Scoopin) alkoi harkita parempia vaihtoehtoja. Lähinnä noissa halvemmissa alkoi vaivaamaan se, että monella tuntui irtoavat nuo piikit alta aikayksikön. Toisaalta halvempia polkimia kehtaa uusiakin siinä missä (ainakin allekirjoittaneella) ei tekisi viidenkään vuoden sisään ostaa uusia 50 euron polkimia -- tosin tulen läskeilemään varmaan sen verran vaatimattomasti niin maaston kuin kilometrienkin suhteen täällä Oulussa, ettei varmaan käyttö ole niin kovaa, etteikö halvempienkin polkimien piikit kestäisi.

----------


## TheMiklu

Exustarin flätit on hyvät ja kevyehköt eikä pahan hintasetkaan. Tais olla 40e.

----------


## Lanssi

> Aukasit pölysuojan ja putsasit/rasvasit? Ja suoja pysyy edelleen paikallaan?
> Kokeilin eka rasvata ulkopuolen mut se ei auttanu. Ois uudet laakeritki tulos. Aattelin sit aukasta nuo vanhat



Mulla on skedehommista ihan pirun hyvää laakeriöljyä (Skanunu), sitä vähän uitin niihin ja joka paikkaan vielä teflonvassut niin avot. 😉 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mahead

> Minkäslaisia polkimia täällä on osteltu Scooppeihin?



Itte hankin Shimanon peruslukot, PD-M520: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/m...ls/rp-prod3759.

Cyclossa on samanlaiset ja olen kovasti tykänny niistä. Entuudestaan varastosta löytyy M324-mallin flatti/lukko-hybridit. Saatan ehkä talveksi laittaa nuo kiinni niin ei tartte niin talvikenkien kans säätää sitten.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Läskimasa

Simpan Sainteista tykänny, painaa tosin puol kiloo pari: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/m...s/rp-prod82557

----------


## turot

Jos jonkun lapsella on scoop quarter tai half niin minkäs kokoisella? En meinaa uskoa että tuo quarter olisi sopiva 145cm:een kuten silverbackin taulukko sanoo vaikka pienempi toki onkin ketterämpi maastossa. Läskipyöräkuume on kova muutaman metsälenkin jäljiltä, mutta yritetään malttaa odottaa tuota 2017 mallia jos ei mitään järjetöntä tarjousta muista hyvistä vaihtoehdoista tule.

----------


## -JPO-

Meillä on 6v. ~122cm. pojalla tuo 20"quarter ja aika rajoilla ollaan ettei pyörä ole liian iso. Satulatolppaa lyhennettiin 45mm, että saatiin satula riittävän alas. On toi sellainen pyörä että sillä pystyy itsekin ajamaan, vaikka mittaa on 185. Jos satut olemaan samoilla leveyksillä niin on tuo koeajettavissa.

----------


## turot

Espoossa ollaan. Kyllähän tuo sitten voisikin olla oikea koko 130 senttiselle ja vielä joksikin aikaa eteenpäin vaikka nykyinen frog 52 20" renkailla alkaa pian käymään pieneksi. Missään nimessä en osta liian isoa pyörää kun nimenomaan maastossa olisi tarkoitus ajaa.

----------


## Pekka.S

Oliko joku asentanut onnistuneesti 4.8" leveetä rengasta Scoop Fattyyn vakio rattailla? Mahtuuko pyörimään? 1x10 mahtuu, mutta miten on 2x10? Talveksi pitäisi kumit uusia ja JJ 4.8" tai Maxxis Minion on pyörinyt mielessä.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## solisti

Mulla on ainakin vakiolla voimansiirrolla 4.8 Knardi takana, tilaa ei ole paljon, mutta mahtuu pyörimään. Ensin tuo tuntuisi runkoon vastaavan. Jumbojimiä en ole vielä takana kokeillut, mutta sen pitäisi olla hitusen kapeampi. 
Laita Bud+Lou talvikumeiksi?

----------


## -JPO-

> Espoossa ollaan. Kyllähän tuo sitten voisikin olla oikea koko 130 senttiselle ja vielä joksikin aikaa eteenpäin vaikka nykyinen frog 52 20" renkailla alkaa pian käymään pieneksi. Missään nimessä en osta liian isoa pyörää kun nimenomaan maastossa olisi tarkoitus ajaa.



Mä koitin laittaa viestiä sulle...

----------


## llgss

Voisiko joku auttaa aloittelijaa sen verran, että avaisi vähän tuota Scoop Delighting ja Scoop Fattyn eroa? Valinta kallistuu tällä hetkellä edullisempaan Delightiin koska ensikosketus läskipyöriin, mutta varmistan nyt vaan ettei tuossa ole jotain dramaattisesti pielessä.

----------


## hcf

> Voisiko joku auttaa aloittelijaa sen verran, että avaisi vähän tuota Scoop Delighting ja Scoop Fattyn eroa? Valinta kallistuu tällä hetkellä edullisempaan Delightiin koska ensikosketus läskipyöriin, mutta varmistan nyt vaan ettei tuossa ole jotain dramaattisesti pielessä.



  halvemmat vaihteet/kammet/jarrut

----------


## 7-spoke

> Pystytkö ottaan sivukuvan? Tuo runkolaukku kiinnostelee, mut itellä on L niin jännittää putelin mahtuminen.
> 
> Ai niin! Avasin, putsasin ja rasvasin ohjainlaakerin niin nitinä loppu. Trailbliss.





Olkaapa nii hjuva!

----------


## solisti

M-koossa tuo sama laukku täyttää käytännössä koko runkokolmion.

----------


## JohnOrion

Kuinkas mukava/laadukas satula noissa Scoopeissa tulee mukana, vai onko se samaa luokkaa kuin eittämättä mukana tulevat polkimet eli niihin ei ole panostettu? Tilaan todennäköisesti polkimet täältä ja kun postikulut eivät ole pahat ja satuloita tuntuu olevan tarjouksessakin, niin mietin, pitäisikö samoihin postikuluihin tilata satula.

Polkimissa ehdin olla jo sitoutunut ostamaan Superstar Nano-X:t, mutta noita muovisempia (toki puhutaan nyt niistä vähän laadukkaammista ja jykevemmistä muovipolkimista) malleja on kehuttu muun muassa läskipyöräilyyn, koska talvipakkasella metalliset polkimet tuppaavat kylmettämään jalkoja herkemmin. Näin ollen tällaiset voisivat olla paremmat (ja halvemmat). Toki sitten DMR:n V6:ssa nuo piikitkin ovat muoviset, mitkä toki kestävyyden suhteen eivät ole parhaimmat mahdolliset mutta mitkä olisivat varmaan anteeksi antavammat sellaisten kenkien, joita käytetään muuhunkin kuin pyöräilyyn, pohjien suhteen.

----------


## hcf

Ei se mikään mukava ainakaan ole. Alussa puutu kyllä ahteri ihan pirusti. Nyt on kyllä jo muokkaantunu

----------


## Lanssi

Meikän hanuriin penkki natsas oikein kivasti. Kulunut vaan tosi nopeasti kun on rapainen housun takamus hinkannut. Brooksia sit seuraavaksi. 😉

----------


## mahead

> Kuinkas mukava/laadukas satula noissa Scoopeissa tulee mukana, vai onko se samaa luokkaa kuin eittämättä mukana tulevat polkimet eli niihin ei ole panostettu? Tilaan todennäköisesti polkimet täältä ja kun postikulut eivät ole pahat ja satuloita tuntuu olevan tarjouksessakin, niin mietin, pitäisikö samoihin postikuluihin tilata satula.



Toisen puolesta on kyllä vähän paha mennä kommentoimaan, mutta itte tykkäsin siitä viime vuotisen mallin mukana tulleesta satulasta. Velon tekemä näkyi olevan, ja jonkin verran niillä taitaa tuota OEM-tuotantoa olla kun myös cyclocrossissani on Velon satula (Cannondale-brändättynä). Olin varautunut ainakin kokeilemaan Scooppiin Brooksin B17 -satulaa -- semmonen löytyisi puolivirattoman -- mutta ei sitten tarvinnut koska oman ahterini alla se alkuperäinenkin toimi sen verran hyvin.

(Kiistö: mulla ei ole muuta kokemusta kalliimmista ja paremmista satuloista.)

----------


## Läskimasa

> Kulunut vaan tosi nopeasti kun on rapainen housun takamus hinkannut. Brooksia sit seuraavaksi. 



Sehän se tykkää rapaisesta housun persauksesta.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Lanssi

> Sehän se tykkää rapaisesta housun persauksesta.



Cambiumi on todetty kestäväksi raastavan persuksen kanssa.  :Vink: 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pekka.S

> Kuinkas mukava/laadukas satula noissa Scoopeissa tulee mukana, vai onko se samaa luokkaa kuin eittämättä mukana tulevat polkimet eli niihin ei ole panostettu? Tilaan todennäköisesti polkimet täältä ja kun postikulut eivät ole pahat ja satuloita tuntuu olevan tarjouksessakin, niin mietin, pitäisikö samoihin postikuluihin tilata satula.



Minulla orkkis satula murtui 6 kk käytön jälkeen. Vaihdoin kyllä sen takia, että takamus puutui yli 4h lenkeillä ja vaihdon yhteydessä huomasin murtuman.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## turot

Haettiinkin pojalle S'cool xxfat 20" sillä ajatuksella, että kasvaa tuosta ehkä sopivasti ulos siinä ajassa kun myöskin omaa läskipyörää odotteleva pikkusisko saa tarvittavat sentit.

"En ees aio ajatella pelaamista kun on niin kiva pyörä että oon vaan ulkona."

Ja poika on yhtä hymyä  :Hymy: 

Marraskuuhun on pitkä aika odotella omaa..

----------


## Läskimasa

> Cambiumi on todetty kestäväksi raastavan persuksen kanssa.



No hitsiläinen, niitä on kumipintasiaki. Mä kun oon kuvitellu että ne on aina ruskeeta enemmän tai vähemmän kiillottunutta nahkaa. Tollanen Cambium C17 pitää kyllä laittaa ha(r/n)kintaan, vaikka tosta Spessun Hengestä oonkin tykänny. Kyl siinäkin alkaa persuuksessa tuntua 30 km jälkeen, vaippapökiäkään kun en omista. Menee kyllä varmaan tottumattomuudenkin piikkiin kun tavan lenkit on siinä 10 km.

----------


## 7-spoke

Pehmustetumpi ja leveempi kuin Scottin Scale 950- 29erin vakiosatula. Scottilainen on enemmän päin mun persettä vaippahousuilla tai ilman, mutta kyllä tuolla Scoopin vakiojakkaralla ajelee kun siihen tottuu. Rennolla ohjaamolla ihan ok. (läskin ja Scalen perusgeometriset mitat melkein yhtenevät, 29ssä penkki ylempänä ja tanko alempana)

----------


## Pekkaki

Tutkailin ja varmaan menee hankintaan: https://m.verkkokauppa.com/fi/produc...lin-sininen-XL
Itse olen yli ~110kg ja ~190cm, reiden sisämitta ~90cm ja kuvittelisin tuon olevan suht soppeli koko?

Tuossa linkissä tuotetieto kuitenkin osoittaa valmistajan Scoop Fatty fillariin ja valmistajalla Single mallissa mm. joustokeulaa ja värikään ei täsmää.
Ilmeisesti kontillisen kun tilaa niin verkkokauppa.com saanut valita kokoonpanon fillarille mieleisekseen.

----------


## hcf

Silverbackin sivulla on vielä 2016 mallit esillä. Tuo on ennakkotilaus 2017 mallista

----------


## Pekkaki

> Silverbackin sivulla on vielä 2016 mallit esillä. Tuo on ennakkotilaus 2017 mallista



Ah.. olimpas tyhmä, kiitoksia.

----------


## mahead

Odottavan aika on pitkä, mutta ens kuun jälkeen noita uusia Scooppeja pitäis tulla...  :Hymy: 


Lähetetty jostakin jollakin

----------


## hcf

Mistähän sitä löytäs oikeanlaisen ohjauslaakerin -16 fattyyn.
Verkkokaupasta tuli takuuseen headsetti mutta siinä on väärän kokonen laakeri yläpäässä. leveys 42mm, korkeus 8-9mm ku pitäs olla noin 41mm,7mm (rullamitalla mitattu niin voi olla heittoa)
Vanhassa laakerissa merkintä TH-MR1221-1/8 36°x45°J5 

Ei jaksais odotella 2kk taas  :Hymy:

----------


## hcf

Siinä vähän 2017 malleja esillä

----------


## Pekkaki

Hetken jo kuvittelin fillareiden saapuneen verkkokauppa.comiin.. ja heti ekassa kuvassa MUN pyörä  :Hymy:

----------


## mongomongo

Mikäköhän toi tulppa satulaputken pullotelineen ruuvien alla on, samassa linjassa kun nuo ruuvit?
Stealth vaijeriläpivienti ehkä?..toivottavasti..

----------


## Kuupo

> Mikäköhän toi tulppa satulaputken pullotelineen ruuvien alla on, samassa linjassa kun nuo ruuvit?
> Stealth vaijeriläpivienti ehkä?..toivottavasti..



Olisiko rungon koon ilmaiseva tarra?  :Hymy:

----------


## mongomongo

https://www.google.fi/imgres?imgurl=...fzQ9Dad4MiXWZM

Tuota kuvaa kun zoomailin näytti enemmän joltain tulpalta... höh toiveajattelua

----------


## Kuupo

> Tuota kuvaa kun zoomailin näytti enemmän joltain tulpalta... höh toiveajattelua



Niinhän tuo kyllä näyttää. Minä katselin vain noita ketjussa ylempänä olevia kuvia.

----------


## speedypete

Onko mitään tietoja tuossa kuvassa olevasta täysjousto läskistä?
Näyttää hienolta.

----------


## hcf

Taitaa olla synergy fat. Hinta pyörii sielä 3000€:n paikkeilla

----------


## speedypete

> Taitaa olla synergy fat. Hinta pyörii sielä 3000€:n paikkeilla



Aivan, tuolla silverbackin sivuilla vielä vanhat -16 mallit.
Laitetaan hankinta/harkinta listalle.

----------


## lipsuttelija

Onko kellään tietoa scoopin q-factorystä? Uudesta tai vanhasta. Ei tunnu löytyvän tietoa mistään ainakaan tuosta uudesta mallista.

----------


## hcf

Sain mitaksi noin 206mm -16 fattys.

----------


## lipsuttelija

> Sain mitaksi noin 206mm -16 fattys.



Kiitos! Oletetaanko että uudessa mallissa (single) ei ole ainakaan leveämmällä kammet?

----------


## anek

Hrmpfs. Joustokeulalla vai ilman? 1x11 vai 2x11? Päätöksiä, päätöksiä...

----------


## mahead

Ei ole elämä helppoa.  Itse arvoin lähinnä joustokeulan ja 1x11:n välillä, joista päädyin jälkimmäiseen lähinnä siksi että siinä 1x11-pyörässä on mielestäni tasapainoisempi osakokonaisuus. Kyllä joustokeula varmasti kiva olisi, mutta omassa ajossani pärjännee ilmankin. Lisäksi talviongelmiakin niiden kanssa on esiintynyt, vaikka en sitten tiedä onko ongelma saatu jossain välissä korjattua. 

Hintaerot on niin pieniä, että mielestäni Scoop Fatty ei ole enää samalla tavalla houkutteleva etenkään Singlen rinnalla, jollei sitten se hinta ole just siinä kriittisellä kipurajalla tai hakusessa ole nimenomaan 2x-setuppi. 


Lähetetty jostakin jollakin

----------


## lipsuttelija

Hmm.. 70,5 astetta keulakulma tuossa -17 mallissa. Hyvä vai huono juttu?

----------


## mahead

Mistäs tuonnäköinen detaili löytyy?


Lähetetty jostakin jollakin

----------


## lipsuttelija



----------


## mahead

Kiitti. Onko tietoa mistä tuo kuva alunperin on saatu? Tuossa Scoop Single on aluhaarukalla, mikä on Verkkokaupan kanssa ristiriidassa. Epäilen kyllä että virhe on tuossa kuvassa, kun tuossa mikään fillari ei ole hiilarikeulalla, vaikka semmoinen kyllä myös niissä nimim. hcfreakin postaamissa Silverbackin Facebook-kuvissakin näkyi. 


Lähetetty jostakin jollakin

----------


## lipsuttelija

> Kiitti. Onko tietoa mistä tuo kuva alunperin on saatu? Tuossa Scoop Single on aluhaarukalla, mikä on Verkkokaupan kanssa ristiriidassa. Epäilen kyllä että virhe on tuossa kuvassa, kun tuossa mikään fillari ei ole hiilarikeulalla, vaikka semmoinen kyllä myös niissä nimim. hcfreakin postaamissa Silverbackin Facebook-kuvissakin näkyi. 
> 
> 
> Lähetetty jostakin jollakin



Verkkokauppa.com,lta tuli spostina. Liekkö tietävät itsekään mitä myyvät tai mitä tuotantolinjalta tulossa. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## mahead

Muutamia kuvia ulkomaankielisellä saitilla: http://nextbikeparts.nl/nieuws/silverback-2017.html . Mukana myös suositus(?)hinnat, joihin verrattuna Verkkokauppa.comin hinnoittelu on ilahduttavaa katseltavaa. Vaikka noilla suositushinnoillakin hinta/laatusuhde on mielestäni kohdallaan.

----------


## lipsuttelija

^ Pelottavan pystyltä näyttää kyllä tuo keulakulma noissakin kuvissa.

----------


## mongomongo

> https://www.google.fi/imgres?imgurl=...fzQ9Dad4MiXWZM
> 
> Tuota kuvaa kun zoomailin näytti enemmän joltain tulpalta... höh toiveajattelua







> Niinhän tuo kyllä näyttää. Minä katselin vain noita ketjussa ylempänä olevia kuvia.



Silverbackilta tuli vastaus että sisäinen dropperi kaapelireitin tulppa se on!
Head angle Blutolla 70.5 ja jäykällä n.71.5..

----------


## hcf

-16 scoopin sisurit piti heti punnita lidlin halpis vaa'alla. Meleko painavat.

----------


## hcf

> Head angle Blutolla 70.5 ja jäykällä n.71.5..



Ois kyllä mielenkiintosta kokeilla kuinka tommonen 2 asteen muutos vaikuttaa. Vanhassa scoopissa on 69,5

----------


## -MJR-

> ^ Pelottavan pystyltä näyttää kyllä tuo keulakulma noissakin kuvissa.







> Silverbackilta tuli vastaus että sisäinen dropperi kaapelireitin tulppa se on!
> Head angle Blutolla 70.5 ja jäykällä n.71.5..



Ennakkotilasin Scoop Singlen. Aiempaa kokemusta kertynyt noin 71° keulakulmaisella täysjäykällä maasturilla ja ei ole aiheuttanut pelkotiloja. Toki olisi mielenkiintoista kokeilla jossain vaiheessa reilusti loivempikulmaisempaa (esim Pole Taiga 66° HTA), jotta erot tulisi kunnolla esille. Ei mikään deal breaker tuo Scoopin geometria itselleni, täytyy vaan saada (pyörä ja) kilometrejä alle ennen lopullista tuomiota. 

Nuo dropperitolpan kaapelitulpat oli jäänyt huomaamatta, vaikka on noita kuvia tullut muka tarkkaan tuijoteltua. Plussaa, että on optio olemassa!

----------


## Läskimasa

> ^ Pelottavan pystyltä näyttää kyllä tuo keulakulma noissakin kuvissa.



Jotenki pystyltä näyttäny tämänki vuotisissa, pitäneekö 69.5° paikkaansa? Esim. Blackborowissa pitäis olla sama, mut näyttää mun silmään selvästi loivemmalta. 


Mitatkaapa joku kellä on joku teknisempi kuvanpyörittelyohjelma vaikka noista kuvista.

----------


## mahead

> Mitatkaapa joku kellä on joku teknisempi kuvanpyörittelyohjelma vaikka noista kuvista.



Tämän äärimmäisen tarkan mutta eksaktin mittauksen perusteella tuomitsen 2016 ja 2017 Scooppien keulat samankulmaisiksi (astelukema ruutukaappausten oikeassa reunassa n. puolivälissä):




Blackborow. Resoluutio oli sen verran heikko, että tämä mittaus ei kovin läheistä tarkastelua kyllä kestä:


Vertailun vuoksi vielä miltä mittaus näyttäisi 2016 Scoopin kanssa jos otetaan 69,5 ⁰ kulma:


Ohjausputken keskikohdat on vain silmämääräisesti arvioitu, joten siitä varmasti tulee epätarkkuutta. Mielestäni tuossa viimeisessä kuvassa näkyy heitto silti sen verran selvästi, että uskaltaa mennä väittämään 2016 Scoopin keulakulmaksi 71,5 ⁰. Tai ainakin se on lähempänä totuutta kuin tuo 69,5 ⁰. Mistähän lie Verkkokauppa.com taikonut tuon geometriakuvansa, kun en Silverbackin sivuilta ole vastaavia tietoja löytänyt. Samalla lailla Verkkokauppa.comin kokosuositukset ovat ihan pielessä verrattuna Silverbackin itsensä kertomiin tietoihin.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Blackborow. Resoluutio oli sen verran heikko, että tämä mittaus ei kovin läheistä tarkastelua kyllä kestä.
> 
> Ohjausputken keskikohdat on vain silmämääräisesti arvioitu, joten siitä varmasti tulee epätarkkuutta.



Tänks, joo eli pystyjä ne on Scoopin keulat nyt ja ens vuonna. 

Blackborowin kuvaa pyörittelin vielä kännykän ruudulla, sain vielä ainakin puoli astetta loivemman tuloksen, ei se tuo viiva sulla ihan keskellä ollut kuten jo tuumasitkin:

----------


## hcf

> Mistähän lie Verkkokauppa.com taikonut tuon geometriakuvansa, kun en Silverbackin sivuilta ole vastaavia tietoja löytänyt.



Ne geometriat oli ennen siel sivulla mutta vaihtu tohon helpommin ymmärrettävään size guideen. Löytyy myös 2016 catalogista sivu 69

----------


## mahead

> Ne geometriat oli ennen siel sivulla mutta vaihtu tohon helpommin ymmärrettävään size guideen. Löytyy myös 2016 catalogista sivu 69



No siellähän ne tosiaan oli, kiitos. Kai tuo on sitten sitä että spesifikaatiot are subject to change.  :Hymy: 

Lyhyen fattyn omistamisen perusteella kyllä tykkäsin pyörästä ja sen hinta/laatu -suhteesta, mutta kyllä pikkusen silti jännittää millä spekseillä se single sieltä laatikosta mahtaa loppujen lopuksi kuoriutua.  :Hymy: 


Lähetetty jostakin jollakin

----------


## lipsuttelija

S vai M runko 170/81cm kuskille? Scoop singlen meinasin tilata. Meneekö S-rungossa asento liian race tyyliseksi? Varsinkin jos tuo keula on vielä jyrkkä.

----------


## hcf

M jos vanhojen geometrioden mukaan mennään. Ainaki itelle tuo on sopinu moisilla meleko samoilla mitoilla. Ohjaustangon oon vaihtanu 700mm/40mm nostolle ettei rasita hartioita pitkillä matkoilla

----------


## hcf

Loppu etupään naksuminen ku vetäs kaikkia ohjeita väärinkäyttäen ohjauslaakerin meleko tiukkaan. Saa nähä kestääkö laakerit

----------


## mahead

Verkkokauppa.comin nettisivuille tullu muutama mainoskuva lisää: https://m.verkkokauppa.com/fi/produc...olin-sininen-M .


Lähetetty jostakin jollakin

----------


## hcf

> Verkkokauppa.comin nettisivuille tullu muutama mainoskuva lisää: https://m.verkkokauppa.com/fi/produc...olin-sininen-M .



Mainostavat tossa tota keulakulman muutostaki. Eikä muka mahu ku max 4.7" rengas. Mites käy sun snowshoe XL:ien?  :Hymy:  Etkös sie semmoset tilannu.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Mainostavat tossa tota keulakulman muutostaki.



Nii, eli pystympään päin muka olis jo ennestään pystystä (en usko vieläkään). 




Eli sama pystyhkö 70.5° kuin 2016 mallissa jos kuviin on uskominen. 
Erikoinen suuntaus olis muutenki ollu pystympään mennä muuten hyvinkin spekseiltään kunnossa olevassa pyörässä, en oikein tuota pystyn ideaa hahmota, olevinaan ketterämpi.

----------


## mahead

> Mites käy sun snowshoe XL:ien?  Etkös sie semmoset tilannu.



Tuollahan ne varaston pöydällä odottavat muuta polkupyörää ympärilleen.  :Hymy:  Vähän kyllä nyt jänskättää mahtuvatko alle, mutta eiköhän nuo kaupan tarvittaessa mene. Mutta jospa se silti pätis että ilmoitettu 4,7" * varmuuskerroin > Snowshoe XL 4,8":n todellinen leveys. 


Lähetetty jostakin jollakin

----------


## mahead

> Mutta jospa se silti pätis että ilmoitettu 4,7" * varmuuskerroin > Snowshoe XL 4,8":n todellinen leveys.



Ja tuon hienon kaavan piti sisältää ajatus myös halkaisijaltaan riittävästä tilasta.  :Hymy: 



Lähetetty jostakin jollakin

----------


## mahead

> Nii, eli pystympään päin muka olis jo ennestään pystystä (en usko vieläkään).



Jos tarkkoja ollaan, eihän ne tuota muuttuneena mainosta.  :Hymy:  Vertaavat vaan johonkin hypoteettiseen "oletuskulmaan" että 70,5' putkella tarkempaa ohjausta. 


Lähetetty jostakin jollakin

----------


## Läskimasa

> Jos tarkkoja ollaan, eihän ne tuota muuttuneena mainosta.



Aivan, niinpä onkin. Eli todetaan nyt moneen kertaan varmistettuna että runko ei oo muuttunut mihinkään tän vuotisesta ainakaan keulakulman osalta, 69.5° ei ole pitänyt paikkaansa koskaan. 

Ja kun runko on sama niin kait sinne nyt samat 4.8" kumit sopii mitä tän vuotisiinkin mainostettu: http://www.silverbacklab.com/bike/mountain/scoop-fatty/

----------


## JohnOrion

Tuli käytyä katsomassa ennakkotilaamani Silverback Scoop Singlen Verkkis-sivuja. Huomasin, että tilaamani L-koon ajajan suosituspituudeksi oli merkattu 170-180cm ja vastaavasti XL:n suhteen pituus oli 180cm->. Olen itse tosiaan 186cm pitkä varustettuna jaloilla, joissa pidän 32":n lahkeen farkkuja ja joissa ns. ajajan sisämitta (jos nyt sen sillä kirja-tekniikalla oikein mittasin) on n. 85cm. Onko L-koko oikea minulle vai pitääkö tässä ihan alkaa perumaan kuukausia sisällä ollut ennakkotilaus ja vaihtaa XL:ään?
Kokoa pohtiessa tuli kyllä aikoinaan aika monesta lähteestä katsottua, että nimenomaan L (joka tosin tietenkin vaihtelee valmistajasta toiseen) olisi se oikea koko, varsinkin kun käsittääkseni läskipyörä kannattaa olla mielummin hitusen liian pieni kuin liian iso.

----------


## hcf

http://www.silverbacklab.com/size-guide/
Siinä rajalla. Levitä kädet ja mittaa niiden väli. Jos on lyhempi ku oma pituus niin L ja jos pitempi niin XL.
Jossaki oli tommonen vinkki jos sattuu olemaan just rajalla  :Vink:  En mene takuuseen että toimii
Jalkojen sisämitta ei ratkase kaikkea. Itellä tulee sen perusteella aina liian iso pyörä.

----------


## JohnOrion

> http://www.silverbacklab.com/size-guide/
> Siinä rajalla. Levitä kädet ja mittaa niiden väli. Jos on lyhempi ku oma pituus niin L ja jos pitempi niin XL.
> Jossaki oli tommonen vinkki jos sattuu olemaan just rajalla  En mene takuuseen että toimii
> Jalkojen sisämitta ei ratkase kaikkea. Itellä tulee sen perusteella aina liian iso pyörä.



Wingspan näytti olevan n. 181cm (vrt. oma pituus 186cm) eli senkin mukaan ilmeisesti L.

----------


## Pekkaki

'..alustava julkaisu marraskuu 2016' 
Kenelläkään tarkempaa tietoa ajankohdasta ja/tai kukaan vielä saanut mitään ilmoitusta tilatun tuotteen toimitusajasta?

Ei mulla kiire ole, mut kynnet on jo syöty..

----------


## Nassander

https://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/Silver...-SINGLE-2017-L

Tuolla näyttäisi olevan toimitusaika 16-17 arkipäivää. Tiedä sitten miten täällä...

----------


## hcf

Onkohan verkkokaupalla tapahtunu kämmi nuitten hintojen kans. Yleensä suomesta ei saa halvemmalla ku saksasta  :Hymy:  Ja vielä aika reilusti.
single 200€ ja double 300€ halvempi.
Ainoastaan fattyllä vaikuttas olevan normi hinta

----------


## mahead

> Onkohan verkkokaupalla tapahtunu kämmi nuitten hintojen kans. Yleensä suomesta ei saa halvemmalla ku saksasta  Ja vielä aika reilusti.
> single 200€ ja double 300€ halvempi.
> Ainoastaan fattyllä vaikuttas olevan normi hinta



Taitaa Verkkokauppa.com olla laittanu jonkin (ennakkotilaajien?) alen. Tuolla saksalaisella sivulla lienee ovh-hintoja. 

Tuolla näkyi kuitenkin singlen painolukema, 14,6 kg. Yllättävän paljon viime vuotiseen 14,7 kg lukuun verrattuna, kun kuitenkin hiilikuitukeula, ei etuvaihtajaa, keveämmät renkaat jne. Joko tuo tieto ei pidä paikkaansa, tai sitten sisurit on aika massiiviset.  :Leveä hymy: 


Lähetetty jostakin jollakin

----------


## morgan

Oletteko jo ennakkotilailleet Scooppia? Kovasti kiinnostaisi kyllä tuohon hintaan, mutta onnistuuko peruutus ennen marraskuuta? Haluaisin kokeilla liikkeessä pyörää ennen lopullista ostosta, mutta ennakkotilatessa ei varmaan onnistu?

----------


## mahead

Ei onnistune etukäteen kokeilu, jollei ne julkaisun jälkeen tuo liikkeeseen näytille esittelykappaleita. Edellisvuonna näin ei ole tehty. Ennakkotilausta ei tarvitse maksaa ennen noutoa, joten tilauksen peruutus onnistuu ihan vain netissä peruuta-nappia painamalla. Ja ostamisen jälkeenkin palautus onnistuu. Jos pyörä on täysin ehjä ja moitteeton, saat kaiken takasin. Jollei, ne tekee kulumien mukaan vähennyksen. Itte sain kaiken takaisin n. 2 vkoa / 100 km ajetusta Scoop Fattysta kun palautin sen (ennakkotilatakseni tulevan Singlen).


Lähetetty jostakin jollakin

----------


## Papdin

Verkkokaupan mukaan M ja L-koko on molemmat 170-180 cm pituisille? Ja toi paino ei voi pitää paikkaansa vai voiko? Toi single vaikuttaa aika lupaavalta. Frame lifetime warranty! 👍

----------


## mahead

Näkyy olevan 2017-malliston speksit saatavilla: http://publications.silverbacklab.com/index.html (pystyy lataamaan myös PDF-tiedostona, koko 351 Mt; en linkkaa suoraan kun näkyy olevan aikarajoitettu urli). Scoopit sivusta 165 eteenpäin.

Vissiin massat vähän nousseet viime vuodesta kun nyt useimmat mallit pyörii 15 kg hujakoilla, ja tuo aiemmin nähty 14,6 kg Singlelle vahvistetaan tuollakin. Double Deluxen ja Singlen keulakulmat 70,5° - 72,5° runkokoosta riippuen (ovat yrittäneet estää akselivälin kasvamista suuremmilla rungoilla?). Harmi kun Verkkokauppa.com ei koko läskimallistoa ole ottanut myyntiin, olisi ollut kiva nähdä minkälaisella hintaa olisivat pystyneet tuota Single Deluxea myymään. Luulen kyllä että vaakakuppi olisi silti kallistunut pelkkään Singleen, mutta jos hintaero olisi jäänyt pienehköksi niin eihän sitä koskaan olisi tiennyt...

----------


## Viltro

Mikäs tuossa singlessä painaa kun kuitenkin kuitukeula. Renkaat? Verrokkina esim Cube Nutrail Pro jossa bluto ja ilmoitettu paino 14,2kg

----------


## hcf

Jumbo jimit on se 200g per rengas kevyemmät ku bulldozerit. Ja jos on vielä kendan sisurit niin niistäki tulee +200g per rengas vs schwalben 13j.
Elis siitä tulee yhteensä 800g

----------


## mahead

> https://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/Silver...-SINGLE-2017-L
> 
> Tuolla näyttäisi olevan toimitusaika 16-17 arkipäivää. Tiedä sitten miten täällä...



Neljä päivää myöhemmin näyttää edelleen tuota samaa 16-17 päivää. Taitaa olla kauppamiehen rakentama sivu, kun väittävät että niitä olisi jossain varastossakin.

----------


## Pekkaki

Vähän alkoi epäilyttämään oman tilaamani xl kokoisen singlen sopivuus,  mutta toisaalta mun fillarit ollu aina omasta mielestäni liian pieniä. 
Nyt tuon ikivanhan Scott hybridin top tuben mitta ~60cm ja satulasta kädensijoihin 70cm, eikä tuo ainakaan liian isolta tunnu. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## JohnOrion

Pistäkäähän muuten kehon mittoja kehiin, jos keskustelette valitsemastanne koosta. Varmasti moni tulee näihin ketjuihin etsimään esimerkkejä, minkä pituiset ovat ostaneet minkäkin koon. Itse tosiaan tilasin Singlen Largena ja kokoa on 186cm pituus / 85cm ajajan sisämitta (farkut 32") / käsien väli (wingspan) 181cm.

----------


## Pekkaki

Tänne tulossa se single xl ja ajajan pituus melko tarkkaan 187cm ja käsien välin mittasin just 187cm, jalan sisämitta ~90cm.

----------


## mahead

> Pistäkäähän muuten kehon mittoja kehiin, jos keskustelette valitsemastanne koosta.



Mulla jalan sisämitta 80 cm, ja edellisvuoden Scoop Fatty M sopi kuin  hansikas käteen. Siltä pohjalta tuleva Scooppi myös M-koossa.

----------


## Lanssi

Oma pituus n. 183, farkun lahje 32".Wingspan tosiaan jotain 192cm luokkaa, eli apinafaktori on korkea. Kokona -16 mallissa L 800mm tangolla ja vakiostemmillä.

----------


## mahead

Nyt on Silverbackin omatkin sivut päivittyneet: 

Fatty: http://silverbacklab.com/bike/fat-bikes/scoop-fatty-2/
Delight: http://silverbacklab.com/bike/fat-bikes/scoop-delight/
Double: http://silverbacklab.com/bike/fat-bikes/scoop-double-2/
Single: http://silverbacklab.com/bike/fat-bikes/scoop-single-2/

Eipä tuolla muuta uutta oikeastaan kuin nuo geometriataulukot, jotka toki taas vähän poikkesi muualla olevista.  :Hymy:  (Tai ainut mitä huomasin, oli että Singlen keulakulma on 71,5⁰ kaikissa kokoluokissa.)

Ilahduttavasti Order-nappi oli siinä heti painettavissa¹ eikä missään puhuttu mitään että pyörät olisivat vasta myöhemmin tulossa kauppoihin, joten ehkä noita rupeaa tuolta pikku hiljaa jälleenmyyjille valumaan, ainakin Saksassa.

¹) Eivät tosin taida itse toimittaa mitään, vaan se nappi vaan välittää tilauksen paikalliselle diilerille.

----------


## minimake

Moikka.  Onko kellään S koon Läskiä?..
Ois hiukan mittoja tarvinnu kun vaimokkeelle päivitystä läskiin ois ollu...
Saa laittaa yv:tä jos haluu

Kiitz

----------


## Esabbi

Farley 5:ssa pitäs olla sama kulma fatyn kanssa. Pystymmältä fatty ainakin näyttää . Olen ennakkotilannu sinkun ja rupesin nyt empimään keulakulman johdosta.

Lähetetty minun SM-A500FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

farleyssa 69? fatty -17 71.5

----------


## Esabbi

Vanha fatty 69°

Lähetetty minun SM-A500FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mahead

Vanhalle fattylle ilmoitettiin tuo 69 astetta, mutta kuvan perusteella se oli oikeasti tuo sama n. 71 astetta. Ks. aiempaa keskustelua. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Esabbi

Kona wo (sininen malli)olisi kans kiinnostava, mut siinä on 9mm qr takana. Tai dd30 siinä on taas ilmeisesti huonommat kehät. Tai sit silverin sinkku. siinä on toi keulakulma vähän isompi noista tai sit se saa vaan olla....

Lähetetty minun SM-A500FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TheMiklu

> Kona wo (sininen malli)olisi kans kiinnostava, mut siinä on 9mm qr takana.



Sivuhuomautuksena, että Konassa on takana ns. qr axel elikkäs 10mm pikalinkku. Tuossa kuvassa vähän hahmotusta(ei sama linkku mutta perinteinen vs. 10mm):

----------


## Esabbi

Bikeshopista vastattiin mulle ainakin, että olisi 9mm qr eikä läpiakselia. En tiedä sit.

Lähetetty minun SM-A500FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TheMiklu

Tavallaan ovat oikeessa... Se on pikalinkku, ei läpiakseli vaikkakin se nyt vaan sattuu olemaan 10mm paxu pikalinkkuaxeli...
Näin ainakin 2015 ja 2016 malleissa.
Tämä on kautta aikain aiheuttanut hämäännystä Konissa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Esabbi

Silverien hinnat on vähän pompannu.

Lähetetty minun SM-A500FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JohnOrion

> Silverien hinnat on vähän pompannu.



Ilmankos täällä ihmeteltiinkin, miksi Verkkiksen hinnat olivat niin edulliset: kyse olikin Whitejen tapaan ennakkotilaajan edusta. Riensin heti katsomaan, onko tilaukseni hinta edelleen 1199 eurossa ja kyllähän se oli. Korotus 1349 euroon olisi kyllä saanut aikaan peruutuksen ja odottelun XXL:n White 4 Pro -tarjouksesta. Onneksi ilmeisesti Verkkis kunnioittaa noita ennakkotilaushintoja ja ainoastaan ne 999,99 euron ennakkotilaustuotteet, jotka Verkkis hinnoittelee kun ei tiedä vielä myyntihintaa, muuttavat hintaansa tilattunakin.

----------


## hcf

Nuo on kyllä vieläki ennakkotilaus hintoja. Oiskohan niillä sittenki käyny moka niitten halpojen hintojen suhteen  :Vink:  Tai sitte ne vaan keräs tarpeeksi tilaajia niin saavat isomman erän edullisesti. Ja nyt se määrä täytty.
Fatty ilmeisesti pysy samana vai jopa laskenu 100€?

----------


## Esabbi

Mul on tilauksessa double ja sinkku. En tiiä kumman perun varmaan doublen.

Lähetetty minun SM-A500FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

> Mul on tilauksessa double ja sinkku.



Jos sulla vanha scooppi on talles niin sitte double kesä läskeilyyn ja vanhalla ajat talvet

----------


## stumpe

En kyllä ymmärrä miksi ko. fätteihin laitettu maantiepyörän jyrkkä ohjauskulma. Onkohan painovirhe. Mun cyclocrossissakin 1,5 astetta loivempi.

----------


## Esabbi

Toi asia tässä on myös hiertäny onnex ei oo vielä kauppoja tehty . Punnaillu cuben nutrailii ,kona wo:ta ja farley 5:sta.

Lähetetty minun SM-A500FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mahead

> Ilmankos täällä ihmeteltiinkin, miksi Verkkiksen hinnat olivat niin edulliset: kyse olikin Whitejen tapaan ennakkotilaajan edusta.



Kyllä, tätähän täällä spekuloitiin. Verkkokauppa.com on harrastanut tuota ennenkin, ilman että kertovat että kyseessä on ennakkoale.





> Riensin heti katsomaan, onko tilaukseni hinta edelleen 1199 eurossa ja kyllähän se oli.



Kysyin tuota joskus niiltä miten hinnoittelu menee jos tilauksen toimituksen aikana hinta elää. Kuulemma ne katsovat (no, softa "katsoo") tuotteen hintahistorian siinä vaiheessa kun tilaus otetaan käsittelyyn, ja hinnaksi vaihdetaan automaattisesti se alin mitä tilauksen tekemisen ja käsittelyyn ottamisen välillä on ollut. En sitten tiedä miten ne toimivat jos tuote on maksettu korkeammalla hinnalla, mutta kaippa ne jonkin hyvityksen siitä antaa.





> ainoastaan ne 999,99 euron ennakkotilaustuotteet, jotka Verkkis hinnoittelee kun ei tiedä vielä myyntihintaa, muuttavat hintaansa tilattunakin.



Niiden tuotteiden kohdalla taitaakin olla aina boldattuna huom-tekstit, että hinta ei ole oikea vaan muuttuu myöhemmin.

----------


## mahead

> Nuo on kyllä vieläki ennakkotilaus hintoja. Oiskohan niillä sittenki käyny moka niitten halpojen hintojen suhteen  Tai sitte ne vaan keräs tarpeeksi tilaajia niin saavat isomman erän edullisesti. Ja nyt se määrä täytty.
> Fatty ilmeisesti pysy samana vai jopa laskenu 100€?



2017 Fatty on pysynyt samana (IMO siinä ei oikein korkeammalle hinnalle olisikaan ollut vastinetta), mutta 2016 Fattyt ovat tipahtaneet poistomyyntiin. Ei ole kuin S-kokoa, mutta hinta on oikein asiallinen 849 e (tiputusta siis 150 e). Tuossa kyllä saa loistavasti vastinetta euroilleen.

----------


## hcf

Onkos kukaan yrittäny irrottaa kasettia scoopista? On niiin tiukalla että en saa auki.

edit: huh sainpas pikalinkku vinkillä jonka löysin netistä.

----------


## Vesiperä

Piti tehdä tunnukset kun tauti yltyy.

Läskikuumetta pidelly pitkin syksyä. Koskaan omistaneena hieman pihalla minkäkö verran kannattaa toimivasta maksaa. Onko tämä -17 vuoden Delight Silverback hankkimisen arvoinen tuohon 850e hintaan vai kannattaako suosiolla pistää 500e lisää? Toimii varmaan perus aloittelijan harrastekamppeena hissutellessa, enkä mitään aivan kalleinta pro laatua omiin tarpeisiini halua/tarvi kun käyttö nyt on enempi ja vähempi satunnaista lähimetsissä/poluilla/metsäautoteillä ajelua. Aikaisempi pyörä perus -90 luvun markettimaasturi mutta mieli tekis tasaisempaa kyytiä kivikoissa/poluilla ja juttua näistä fäteistä on niin paljon kuinka hauskoja kamppeita ajella.

Juttuja kun lukee niin pään saa sekaisin kun väitellään osien laaduista pitääkö se olla xt mallia vai deorea, kun muilla ei tee mitään. Delightissa shimanon alivio vaihtajaa ja mainospuheiden mukaan laadukasta osaa.

Tuttu kaveri hommasi juuri poistomyynnistä tätä S kokoa olevan Scoopin lähinnä vaimolleen ja samalla testiin uskaltaako itselleenki ottaa samaa merkkiä. Kuuluuko muillakin kyseisestä pyörästä etuhaarukan laakeroinnista naksaus kun jarru pohjassa pusket jarrua vasten että akseli pääsee hieman elämään putken sisällä? Onko ominaisuus vai vika ja onko uusimmissa vielä samanlaista väljyyttä. Tuntuu käsin putken juuresta pitäen millin liike laakeroinnissa.

----------


## hcf

Kyllä kuulu nakse ja mulle vaihettiin jopa ohjainlaakeri sen vuoksi. Ei loppunu. Mutta sain sen hiljennettyä meleko olettomaksi ku stemmin on laskettu alemmas ja ohjaustanko vaihettu jossa on 40mm nostoa. Ohjainlaakerin kiristyspultti vedetty niin tiukkaan ku pystyy ilman että ohjaus menee raskaammaksi. Pieni naksaus kuuluu joskus ku tarkkaan kuuntelee pompottavalla alustalla.

En oo varma mikä näistä toimenpiteistä oli se ratkaseva vai oliko sittekki uus laakeri parempi mutta ei uskalla enään koskea ettei ala naksuu taas  :Leveä hymy: 

Btw ne -16 mallin fattyt lähtee samaan hintaan ku delight ja ne on specseiltään parempia. Jos vaan kokoa löytyy.
Delightissa on huonot vaihteet, Heikommat jarrut ja kampisarja mallia halpis (ei ilmeisesti voi vaihtaa rattaita)

----------


## Vesiperä

Kiitos infosta, joo tuossa S kokoisessa mitä vielä verkkokaupasta löytyy olikin takana deoren vaihtaja joka on sitten luultavasti se ok malli. Ja tuommonen nakse ei oo oikeen kiva jos kuitenki puhutaan 1000e hintaluokan pyöristä.

Pitää nyt vielä miettiä tuota Delight mallia lähtiäkkö sitten sen kyytiin vai miettiä toista merkkiä. Jossain kehuttiin vanteita mitkä tässä uudessa tulee että jo niiden takia ois niinku pakko ostos, mutta mutta. Trek5 mallista oli tarjousta 1700e, mutta hullulta se tuntuu että 2kpl saat siihen hintaan ihan ok silverbackin.

----------


## hcf

Hyvät on vanteet uudessa että vanhassa. Menee tubelessiksi meleko kivuttomasti.
Olisit ollu vähä aikasemmin ostamassa ku scoop singlen sai 1199€. 
Se ois ollu aika hyvää vastiketta rahalle

----------


## Vesiperä

Josko sitä malttas ootella joulun/tammikuun alennusmyyntejä, saiskos näitä taas alennuksista. Pitääpä lähteä testaamaan tuo kaverin hommaama S Silverbacki kun tulivat juuri pyörällä käymään.

----------


## Esabbi

Toi on ennakkomyyntiä vieläkin eli hinnat nousee. Uusi malli  ja talvi on kuulemma sesonkia niin hullujahan ne on jos laskee hintoja . Varmaan nousee 200€:lla.

Lähetetty minun SM-A500FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Vesiperä

Aaivan! Nyt vasta huomasin että suo Single Scooppikin oli ennakkomyynnissä. Mutta samalla se oli myös yleisilmaus koskien kaikkia merkkejä nämä alennusmyynnit.

Tulipahan käytyä kilometrin lenkki polkua, aivan liian kivikkoista sellaista, monta sataa metriä piti edetä kantamalla. Mutta ensimmäinen ajatus kun lähdin jotenkuten ajettavaa polkua eteneen "eihän tässä pysy satulassa kun niin pompottaa". No etusesta laskin summassa ilmaa niin paljo että meinas kurtussa kulkea ihan omiaan ja kyyti vakautu huomattavasti. Tuli myös huomattua että S koko on liian pieni, oma pituus 181cm.

----------


## hcf

Noi scoopin renkaat on vaan ihan onnettomat maastossa ja pehmeällä lumella. Rupeavat itse ohjaamaan ku laskee alle suosituspaineiden (8psi) ja pehmeällä lumella ei pitoa mihinkään suuntaan. Paremmat renkaat alle ja 4-5psi niin kivikot menee heleposti.
Kokoa voi mietiskellä ku selaa tätä ketjua taaksepäin. Pohdittu on

Hinnan alennuksia odoteltavissa joskus kevään puolella

----------


## Vesiperä

> Noi scoopin renkaat on vaan ihan onnettomat maastossa ja pehmeällä lumella. Rupeavat itse ohjaamaan ku laskee alle suosituspaineiden (8psi) ja pehmeällä lumella ei pitoa mihinkään suuntaan.



Tuon kyllä huomas, veteli kyllä viekkaasti joka muhkuran suuntaan.

----------


## Vesiperä

> Paremmat renkaat alle ja 4-5psi niin kivikot menee heleposti.



Onko ne paremmat renkaat nämä JumboJimit? Koossa 4,8tuumaa 89,90e verkkokaupassa.

----------


## hcf

Joo ne vaikka. Ainaki kesärenkaana hyvät. Talvella saattaa kaivata pitoa enemmä. 
Kokemusta ei ole mutta onhan noita kaikki kehunu. Tarkotus itelläki ostaa ens kesäksi. Talvi menen surlyn bud/lou

----------


## mahead

> Kyllä kuulu nakse ja mulle vaihettiin jopa ohjainlaakeri sen vuoksi. Ei loppunu. Mutta sain sen hiljennettyä meleko olettomaksi ku stemmin on laskettu alemmas ja ohjaustanko vaihettu jossa on 40mm nostoa. Ohjainlaakerin kiristyspultti vedetty niin tiukkaan ku pystyy ilman että ohjaus menee raskaammaksi. Pieni naksaus kuuluu joskus ku tarkkaan kuuntelee pompottavalla alustalla.



Mulla kans -16 Scoop Fattyssa oli pientä välystä josta kuului naksuntaa. Laitoin itsekin ohjainlaakerin niin kireälle kuin kärsi ilman että ohjaus kangistu, ja sillä tavoin ääni jotakuinkin katosi. Tai ei se ainakaan enää sen parin viikon aikana häirinnyt.






> Btw ne -16 mallin fattyt lähtee samaan hintaan ku delight ja ne on specseiltään parempia. Jos vaan kokoa löytyy.
> Delightissa on huonot vaihteet, Heikommat jarrut ja kampisarja mallia halpis (ei ilmeisesti voi vaihtaa rattaita)



Jos tosiaan -16 vuotisessa S-koossa vain säädöt riittävät, niin ehdottomasti se ennemmin kuin Delight. Mutta mikäs vika Delightin vanteissa? Samat hyvät mulefutithan ne on kuin muissakin Scoopeissa.

----------


## mahead

> Toi on ennakkomyyntiä vieläkin eli hinnat nousee. Uusi malli  ja talvi on kuulemma sesonkia niin hullujahan ne on jos laskee hintoja . Varmaan nousee 200€:lla.



Henkilökohtaisesti en usko enää että tästä Verkkokauppa.com nostaa hintoja. Useimmat mallit (taitaa olla Scoop Fatty ainut poikkeus) ovat jo OVH-hinnoilla. Ennemminkin lienee hinnat nostettu nyt myyntitasolle, kun oletettavasti ja toivottavasti  :Hymy:  saavat niitä pyöriä kohta varastoon. Jotkut ulkomaalaiset kaupat väittävätkin jo että heillä niitä on varastossa, eikä Silverbackin omiltakaan sivuilta ole sattunut silmään mainintaa että kauppoihintulo olisi joskus myöhemmin. Toisaalta, en usko minäkään että hinnat laskee ainakaan ennen kuin -18 mallisto alkaa olla käsillä. Niinhän se kait tänäkin vuonna meni.

----------


## mahead

> Mutta ensimmäinen ajatus kun lähdin jotenkuten ajettavaa polkua eteneen "eihän tässä pysy satulassa kun niin pompottaa". No etusesta laskin summassa ilmaa niin paljo että meinas kurtussa kulkea ihan omiaan ja kyyti vakautu huomattavasti. Tuli myös huomattua että S koko on liian pieni, oma pituus 181cm.



Oma kokemukseni bulldozerista kivilla oli myös samansuuntainen. Tai itse en paineita silloin tiputtanut vielä kun kovemmat paineet oli muuten ok, mutta kivikko-osuudella ei ollu hauskaa. Nyt tulevaan Scooppiin tulee talveksi evukkaat Snowshoe XL:t nastoilla (jos vain mahtuvat), mutta aikomus on käyttää bulldozereita kesärenkaina.

----------


## hcf

> Mutta mikäs vika Delightin vanteissa?



Luit väärin

----------


## mahead

> Luit väärin



No perkules. Kai niillä alku- ja loppukirjainten välisillä merkeillä jotain merkitystä sitten kuitenkin on. (Tuon kommenttisi jälkeenkin jouduin vielä kahdesti lukemaan sen ao. kohdan ennen kuin osasin lukea mitä siinä oikeasti luki.)

----------


## Esabbi

https://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/navi.php?qs=Scoop

Lähetetty minun SM-A500FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Lanssi

L-koon Scooppi ja Iberan laukku, myös kokoa L. Juomapulloteline pitää keksiä johonkin vielä pidempiä reissuja varten, että saa urheilujuomaa veden lisäksi. Satulatolppaan todnäk.

----------


## hcf

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RockBros-Cyc...oAAOSw-itXrWq7
Ainoo että kurat lentää päin pulloa.

Itelläki menos täs suunniteluvaihde että saa enskesäksi kunnon retkeilykamat kiinni scooppii  :Hymy: 
Tuo large ibera menis sentin yli korkeudessa. Haittaiskohan tuo. Medium pienenee jo liikaa

----------


## Lanssi

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RockBros-Cyc...oAAOSw-itXrWq7
> Ainoo että kurat lentää päin pulloa.
> 
> Itelläki menos täs suunniteluvaihde että saa enskesäksi kunnon retkeilykamat kiinni scooppii 
> Tuo large ibera menis sentin yli korkeudessa. Haittaiskohan tuo. Medium pienenee jo liikaa



Kai se nyt sentin verran kasaan menee.

Edit. Niin ja taidan pullotelineen vaan irtoremmeillä laittaa toptuben päälle, tai sit satulatolppaan mutta etupuolelle. 🤔

----------


## Esabbi

Jossain myytiin kiinnikkeitä stongaan.

Lähetetty minun SM-A500FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pekka.S

Onkos kukaan asentanut Fattyyn uutta takapakkaa joko 40 tai 42 piikkisellä isoimmalla rattaalla? Mietin että mahtuuko tuohon 42 piikkinen ilman mitään muita muutoksia. Jostain luin että tuo 40 menee lähes kaikkiin, mutta 42 piikkinen saattaa vaatia jotain muutoksia.

----------


## Lanssi

> Onkos kukaan asentanut Fattyyn uutta takapakkaa joko 40 tai 42 piikkisellä isoimmalla rattaalla? Mietin että mahtuuko tuohon 42 piikkinen ilman mitään muita muutoksia. Jostain luin että tuo 40 menee lähes kaikkiin, mutta 42 piikkinen saattaa vaatia jotain muutoksia.



40h expanderirattaan oon omaani asentanut (32h ovaali edessä), ei tarvinnut modata.

----------


## Papdin

Hei! Single scoop 2017 M vai L-koko? Pituus 177cm, jalan sisämitta 82cm ja wingspan 179cm.

----------


## Lanssi

> Hei! Single scoop 2017 M vai L-koko? Pituus 177cm, jalan sisämitta 82cm ja wingspan 179cm.



Kyllä mä sanoisin M. Mulla L, pituutta 183 ja wingspan yli 190cm. L on liian pitkä sulle. IMO.

----------


## hcf

> Onkos kukaan asentanut Fattyyn uutta takapakkaa joko 40 tai 42 piikkisellä isoimmalla rattaalla? Mietin että mahtuuko tuohon 42 piikkinen ilman mitään muita muutoksia. Jostain luin että tuo 40 menee lähes kaikkiin, mutta 42 piikkinen saattaa vaatia jotain muutoksia.



En oo viel mut talven aikana aattelin kokeilla 42:sta. Sais pikkusen kevyemmän vaihteen suolle verrattuna 40.
Goatlinkillä ilmeisesti saapi toimiin jos ei suoriltaan mene. Maksaa muutaman kympin.
http://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/p...n-instructions

----------


## Eeva

Tuli hankittua Silverback Scoop Fatty -16, kun myivät Verkkokaupasta viimeisiä kappaleita hieman edullisemmin. Pyörä on siis S-kokoinen, itse olen pituudeltani 169 cm ja risat ja jalan sisämitta 78 cm. Minulle koko on hyvä, mutta yhtään pidemmälle arvelisin S-koon jäävän pieneksi. M-kokokin olisi varmaan minulle käynyt. 

Jokunen lenkki Scoop Fattylla on nyt takana. Ihan kiva pyörä. Aiempaa kokemusta läskipyöristä ei ole, tähän asti olen ajellut maastolenkkini Radonin 29-jäykkäperällä. Siihen verrattuna Scoop tuntuisi antavan enemmän anteeksi ajotaidon puutteita, joskin polkimet tökkäisee esteisiin helpommin (mikä tietysti motivoi opettelemaan parempaa polkemisen rytmitystä). 

Ekalla lenkillä muistui mieleen, mihin sitä etujoustoa tarvitaankaan, kun tuntui että kivikossa pompotti hulluna, mutta tuohonkin tottuu ja toisaalta renkaista on sittemmin laskettu paineita. Litkutus voi kyllä vielä olla tarpeen.  

Oletteko kaikki vaihtaneet pyörässä vakiona tulevat Bulldozerit pois? Itse ajattelin kokeilla, josko niillä kuitenkin pärjäisi. Tai selviäisikö pelkän eturenkaan vaihtamisella, jos lumella ajaminen menee liian vaikeaksi. Tarkoitus olisi kuitenkin ajaa lenkkiä läpi talven.

----------


## Lanssi

> Oletteko kaikki vaihtaneet pyörässä vakiona tulevat Bulldozerit pois? Itse ajattelin kokeilla, josko niillä kuitenkin pärjäisi. Tai selviäisikö pelkän eturenkaan vaihtamisella, jos lumella ajaminen menee liian vaikeaksi. Tarkoitus olisi kuitenkin ajaa lenkkiä läpi talven.



Kyllä mä lämpimästi suosittelen niiden vaihtamista, molempien. Tai no, vähintään eteen. Ja tubeless ehdottomasti, Scoopin vakiosisurit painaa n. 550g kappale. Tästä ketjusta löytyy omat tubelesointihommat ja modaukset. 
Loppuun vielä kuva eiliseltä, Iberan runkolaukku oli tosi jees. TÄYSIIIIII!

----------


## solisti

^^Minusta Bulldozerit on kuitenkin kohtuu hyvä kompromissi rullaavuuden ja pidon välillä. Niillä kyllä pääsee hyvin alkuun. Selfsteeringiä on pienillä painella, edessä talvella/mudassa ei ole oikein sivuttaispitoa (no vetopitokin voisi olla parempi) ja ilmatilavuus on vähän pienempi kuin 4.8 tuuman kumeissa. Paineet kohdilleen ja tubeless, ja jos vielä harmittaa ne Bulldozerit niin ehkä se se Jumbojim/Bud keulille. Mutta helpostihan se lähtee rengastestaamisen linjoille tämä läskeily, ei siinäkään kai mitään pahaa (nimimerkillä Snowshoe->Bulldozer->GC->D5->JJ->Knard->Lou->Bud)  :Hymy:  
Bulldozer olisi vieläkin toisen läskin takarenkaana, jos sen reuna ei olisi pettänyt (nyt JJ+GC ja JJ+Knard ja talvella D5+GC(nastat) ja Bud+Lou). Turhaa rengasjumppaahan tuo on periaatteessa, kun hauskaa olisi millä tahansa yhdistelmällä.  :Hymy:

----------


## hcf

> Tai selviäisikö pelkän eturenkaan vaihtamisella, jos lumella ajaminen menee liian vaikeaksi. Tarkoitus olisi kuitenkin ajaa lenkkiä läpi talven.



Pehmeällä lumella ovat todella huonot. Eturengas on ihan tunnoton ja lähtee helposti alta ja jopa pyrkii tekemään niin ja takarengas sutii.
Mutta jos tarkotus on ajaa kovilla alustoilla niin kyllä nuilla pärjää talven. Kesällä juurakoissa ja kivikoissa taas onnettomat ku jos ilmaa laskee pois niin rupeaa luikertelemaan.
Ite menin kyllä kesän pelkällä eturenkaan vaihoksella. Takana pietin bulldozeria suurinpiirtein 7psi paineilla maastossa. Sillon ei luikertelu kauheesti tuntunu. Takana ei tarvita niin löysiä paineita.

----------


## solisti

Aika yhteneviä ajatuksia. Bulldozer vs. Dillinger 5 ero pehmeässä  lumessa oli siinä, että kun Bulldozer edessä luistamaan alta, sitä ei  enää korjata millään, kun taas D5 luiston sai vielä korjattua. D5:skään  ei tosin ole mikään paras kumi pehmeälle alustalle (muista ei ole vielä kokemuksia lumella).

----------


## Blackborow

Bulldozerin huonoin puoli on käsittämätön self-steering. Kun paineet laittaa sen verran alas, että pehmeämmässä on mukavaa niin kovemmilla alustoilla saa tangosta pitää kaksin käsin kiinni ettei ole turvallaan.

----------


## Esabbi

Mun mielestä niitä orkkis renkaita voi vertaa järkyttävään krapulaan . Ne renkaat on asennettu sen takia ,että pyörää parempi liikutella tehtaalla yms. Uusissa pyörissä on 120 tpi:t ehkä paremmat.

Lähetetty minun SM-A500FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

Kyl ne asfaltilla, kuntopoluilla ja hiekkateillä on hyvät ku paineet laittaa sinne 10psi. Rullaa hyvin

----------


## Papdin

Olen kans ajatellut vaihtaa bulldozerit. Aluks ehkäpä vain eteen, JJ 4.8 tai Minion FbF 4.8. Käyttäjä Lanssin kuvan perusteella JJ 4.8 mahtuu just ja just taaksekkin, vai tekeekö tiukkaa?

----------


## Lanssi

> Olen kans ajatellut vaihtaa bulldozerit. Aluks ehkäpä vain eteen, JJ 4.8 tai Minion FbF 4.8. Käyttäjä Lanssin kuvan perusteella JJ 4.8 mahtuu just ja just taaksekkin, vai tekeekö tiukkaa?



Ihan hyvin mahtuu, ei tee edes tiukkaa.

----------


## Arhipoff

Bulldozerin kanssa kannattaa valmistautua haastavaan tubelessointiin/luotettavaan tubeless toimivuuteen...

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## solisti

Kuinka niin? Ei mulla ainakaan ollut mitään ongelmia Bulldozerin ja tubeleksen kanssa. Jotkun näkyvät raportoivan kulumisen kautta vuotavia kylkiä, mutta eiköhän tuo ole vastaava tilanne muillakin merkeillä?

----------


## Pekka.S

> Bulldozerin kanssa kannattaa valmistautua haastavaan tubelessointiin/luotettavaan tubeless toimivuuteen...
> 
> Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Minulla ainakin Bulldozereiden kanssa tubeless-asennus onnistui huomattavasti helpommin kuin nykyisten Bud/Lou kanssa (ei näidenkään asennus vaikea ollut). Bud/lou vuoti litkua paljon pidempään renkaan ja vanteen välistä kuin Bulldozerit. Eikä ajon aikanakaan tubeless tuottanut ongelmia.

Renkaina muuten Bulldozerit ovat huomattavasti huonommat kuin Bud/lou. Vetelee ja ilmatilakin on pienempi. Viime talven kitkuttelin Bulldozereilla ja nyt päätin hommata oikeat renkaat tulevaksi talveksi. Kyllähän niillä pärjäsi kovilla poluilla, mutta hangessa ne oli kyllä toivottomat. Eturengas meni minne tahtoi ja takana pito loppui kesken vähän väliä.

----------


## Eeva

Kiitos kommenteista ja lisääkin luen mielelläni. Ei nuo Bulldozerit nyt toistaiseksi ihan noin huonoilta ole tuntuneet, vaikkei mun ajeluni ihan mihinkään baanoihin ole rajoittuneet. Toisaalta Radonissakin on vielä alkuperäiset Nobby Nicit, ja olen ajellut niilläkin onnellisena monenlaista maastoajoa, vaikka niitäkään täällä ei järin ole kehuttu. (Talven jääkeleille on toki erikseen Ice Spiker Prot.) 

Tällä hetkellä mietityttää lähinnä Bulldozereiden toimivuus pehmeässä lumessa, jos se on noin huonoa kuin on kuvattu. Täytyy vaihtaa viimeistään, jos ajaessa alkaa lennellä epäluonteenomaisia määriä ärrä- sun muita päitä ;D

----------


## Arhipoff

Mulla Bud toiminut ongelmitta edessä tubeleksena gorillalla. Bulldozer falskasi ajossa reunanauhan ja vanteen välistä. Nyt pitää ajossa ilmat kun teippasin vanteen pressuteipillä hyllylle asti. Tosin laskee paineet parissa päivässä 0.2-0.3bar tasolle joten pumppua on tuolle näytettävä käytännössä ennen jokaista lenkkiä. Litkua olen koittanut lisätä, sekä Stan's että Joe's. Vanteena Mulefut.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Blackborow

Oiskohan noiden Bulldozerien laatu parantunut ajan saatossa. Omat pari vuotta sitten ajossa olleet istui tosi heikosti vanteille ja jopa burbbauksen mahdollisuus oli ilmassa.

----------


## Pekka.S

> Mulla Bud toiminut ongelmitta edessä tubeleksena gorillalla. Bulldozer falskasi ajossa reunanauhan ja vanteen välistä. Nyt pitää ajossa ilmat kun teippasin vanteen pressuteipillä hyllylle asti. Tosin laskee paineet parissa päivässä 0.2-0.3bar tasolle joten pumppua on tuolle näytettävä käytännössä ennen jokaista lenkkiä. Litkua olen koittanut lisätä, sekä Stan's että Joe's. Vanteena Mulefut.



Minulla on samat vanteet, eikä mikään rengas ole koskaan vuotanut itsekseen tubelessina asettumisen jälkeen. Litkuna on ollut Stan´s Race litku. Tuon litkun kanssa on se ongelma, että sitä ei voi lisätä venttiilin läpi vaan se on laitettava asennusvaiheessa suoraan renkaaseen. Muuten toimii ilmeisen hyvin, mitä nyt on lukenut muiden ongelmista paineiden vajumisen suhteen. Teippinä on jotain saman tyylistä kuin nuo stan´s tubeless teipit ja teippi ei yllä hyllylle asti vaan sen juureen.

----------


## Eeva

Tuossa mun Scoopissa vanteena on Alex Blizzerk 90, jonka pitäisi olla tubeless-ready. Toivottavasti menisi nätisti.

----------


## jussitre

Kasasin viikonloppuna kaverin tilaaman tuollaisen Scoopin ja litkutin renkaat samalla, se oli helpoin tubeless koskaan. Laitoin kyllä varmuuden vuoksi vakuumipussikalvon väliin, mutta ois varmaan menny ilmankin, koska vanne oli valmiiksi teipattu. Eikä ne Bulldozerit minusta edes ihan niin huonot ollu ajaa kuin täällä on annettu ymmärtää, mitä tuossa pihalla vähän pyörittelin, vaan pikemminkin kohtuullinen kompromissi ominaisuuksien välillä, self-steeringiä toki vähän enemmän kuin monilla muilla renkailla. Toiminta lumella jää tosin nähtäväksi.

Samalla hämmästelin kuinka paljon pyörää tuollaisessa tarjoushintaisessa s-kokoisessa itse asiassa sai 849 eurolla, laatuosia kautta linjan (pl. ehkä nuo renkaat) hyvin tuotteistettuna ja hillityn tyylikkäänä pakettina, paremman hinta-laatusuhteen saa varmaan vain joko käytettynä onnenkantamoisena tai varastamalla pyörän.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hcf

Whiten runkolaukku M scoopissa. Hieman etuvaihtaja tarrojen tiellä mut sopii. 
Juomapullo tuntuu menevän aika jämäkästi isompaan taskuun ja työkalut pikkutaskuun. Saa nähä kuinka ne hölskyy sielä.
Häätyy kuitenki ostaa ebaysta halpoja tanko/satulaputkikiinikkeitä mihin saa vanhat pullotelineet pitemmille matkoille. Joku pikakiinnitys vois olla jees

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## StubuMasa

Ennakkotilailin tuossa pari vkoa sitten myös verkkokaupasta Scoop Singlen (kaikki kun klikkas hinnan kanssa siinä kohdilleen) ja silloin näytti olevan marraskuulle "julkaisu" - vaikka olen käsittänyt, että 2017 - mallisto on jo julkaistu?  :Sarkastinen:  Nyt kun sitten katselin verkkiksen sivuja, niin pienet koot (joka siis myös omani), kaikissa malleissa on vasta huhtikuulle 2017 merkattu "alustavaksi" julkaisuksi. Joten mielenkiinnosta kyselenkin, että oliko vastaavaa verkkiksen kanssa tämän vuoden (2016) mallistossa? Vai pitäiskö perua tilaus ja kattella muualta.. huhtikuu kun alkaa olee auttamatta liian kaukana ja silloin voisi alkaa jo täpäriä mahdollisesti kaivelee naftaliinistä viimeistään.  :Vink:  :Vink:

----------


## hcf

Olijoo. Ei nuo piä paikkansa. Tais olla mullaki kuukausien odotus mutta tuliki 2viikossa. Entiiä miksi laittavat noin. Jotain kaupankäynnin saloja.
Marraskuussa nuo ainakin pitäs tulla ennakkoon tilanneille. Tiiä sit kuinka pahasti on tehtaalle tullu kuormaa tilauksista.
Veikkaisin että tuota singleä on ainaki kovasti tilattu

----------


## Paakkis

Fatbike24 näky olevan jo 2017 mallin scooppeja 3-5pv toimitusajalla...

----------


## mahead

Saattaapi tarkoittaa että nyt jos tekee tilauksen noista tietyistä malleista, toimitus menee ens kevään puolelle. Vai oliko sulla hcfreak jo tilaushetkellä tiedossa että pitäis kestää monta kuukautta, ja sitten tulikin hetipian? (Tosin silloinkin joku saattoi perua sinua ennen tehdyn tilauksen, jolloin saitkin aikaisemmasta toimituserästä.)


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## hcf

> Vai oliko sulla hcfreak jo tilaushetkellä tiedossa että pitäis kestää monta kuukautta.



Olijoo siinä muistaakseni muutama kuukausi tilausvaiheessa. Oiskohan ollu just huhtikuu saatavuustietona mut tuliki helmikuussa. Tarkotus oli kesäksi saaha pyörä mutta tuliki meleko heti

----------


## StubuMasa

> Olijoo. Ei nuo piä paikkansa. Tais olla mullaki kuukausien odotus mutta tuliki 2viikossa. Entiiä miksi laittavat noin. Jotain kaupankäynnin saloja.
> Marraskuussa nuo ainakin pitäs tulla ennakkoon tilanneille. Tiiä sit kuinka pahasti on tehtaalle tullu kuormaa tilauksista.
> Veikkaisin että tuota singleä on ainaki kovasti tilattu



Kiitos.. täytyy jäädä odotteleen ja jos ei ole kuukauden, parin päästä alkanut kuulumaan, peruu ja tilailee jostain muualta. Kuitenkin polttelis päästä jo testailee..  :Nolous:

----------


## Lanssi

Itse olin ennakkotilatun Scoopin kanssa asiakaspalveluun yhteydessä, josta sain lisää infoa. 

Onko kukaan muuten testannut 5" kumin mahtuvuutta Scooppiin?

----------


## hcf

Oli 2XL:ää joku testannu mut ei muista kuka. On niin justiinsa että ei passaa yhtään linkuttaa.  Ja sillä oli vähä vino ja hinkkas.

----------


## lipsuttelija

> Itse olin ennakkotilatun Scoopin kanssa asiakaspalveluun yhteydessä, josta sain lisää infoa. 
> 
> Onko kukaan muuten testannut 5" kumin mahtuvuutta Scooppiin?



Minkälaista infoa sait? Verkkiksen sivuilla toimitusajankohta viikolla 47..  :Irvistys:  Vielä 3-4 piiiitkää viikkoa.

----------


## solisti

Hep, minä kokeilin tuota 2016 Scooppiin. Taakse on turha edes kokeilla, 4.8" Knard on jo maksimikoko joka suunnassa. Eteen voi ehkä tuurilla suora yksilö juuri ja juuri mahtua, mutta epäilen toimiiko käytännössä kuitenkaan. Tuossa mun testamassa kumissa oli reilusti sivuheittoa, joten vähän hankala siitä on sanoa. Joka tapauksessa toleranssit on nollissa. Blutokeulaisiinhan tuo ei mene ja uudesta hiilikuitukeulasta ei taida olla vielä kellään tietoa.

----------


## Lanssi

> Minkälaista infoa sait? Verkkiksen sivuilla toimitusajankohta viikolla 47..  Vielä 3-4 piiiitkää viikkoa.



Painotus sanalla olin, eli puhun nyt 2016 pyörien ennakkotilauksesta. Aina voi laittaa mailia, tilausvahvistuksessa lukee käsittelijän mailiosoite.

----------


## mahead

Ja jos kysytte, jakakaa tieto täälläkin. Meitä kynnet kyynärpäitä myöden syöneitä on muitakin.  :Hymy:  Vaikka tuskin sieltä nyt mitään lisäinfoa saa, kun just on nuo toimitusaikatiedot webin puolellekin päivittyneet. 

Sporton lupailee Fattya 5-10 pv toimitusajalla joihinkin runkokokoihin: http://www.sporton.fi/Fillarit/Maast...aet/Silverback.  


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## Kiituri

Miksi ihmeessä pistäisi mitään leveämpää ainakaan eteen. itsellä tosiaan se JJ 4.8 puhumattakaan alkuperäisistä buldozereista, vetelee niin maanperusteellisesti ohjaustankoon. 
Suollahan se menee nätisti mutta kun välillä on kalliotakin ja silloin ajolinjat menee minne sattuu ohjausken vetelyn vuoksi.  Onkohan kaikki läskit yhtä surkeita?

----------


## hcf

Bud/lou en ainakaan ole mitään vetelyjä huomannu. Tosin kilometrejä ei ole alla kovinpaljoa. Paineet ollu 3-5psi. Ground Controlli veteli alle 4.5psi paineissa mutta ei lähellekkäään bulldozerin mutkittelua joka alottaa sen jo alle 7psi. Jos siis puhutaan itseohjauksesta joka tietty korostuu kaltevalla alustalla
Veikkaampa kuiten että rullauksessa on aika suuri ero JJ:iin.

----------


## llgss

Fattylle ilmoittaa Verkkis julkaisuajaksi viikon 47, jonka _jälkeen_ vasta kerrotaan saatavuustiedoista. Aika jännä, jos muut kaupat tuo viidessä päivässä jo nyt kotia samaa pyörää.

Asiasta toiseen: mistä saisi ostettua (tai onko suosituksia) läskipyörään sopivan tarakan?

----------


## mahead

Eiköhän sitä pyörää aika pian tuon ennakon jälkeen ala saamaan (ainakin sen erän edestä mitä onnistuivat tilaamaan). Samahan se on Verkkokaupan pitää tuota ennakkomyyntinappia esillä niin kauan että saavat ekan erän varastoon.


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## mahead

Nytpä siellä on julkaistu osa malleista, viikko 47 näyttäis edelleen pitävän. M-kokoinen Single on ollu suosittu. 


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## Pekkaki

Näyttäisi vieläkin olevan kaikissa malleissa toimitus vko 47.
Onko joku saanut jo ilmoitusta saapuneesta fillarista? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Esabbi

Tuli viesti aamulla 7:30

Lähetetty minun SM-A500FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## StubuMasa

Eipä oo tullu..  :Irvistys:  Tosin otin Singlen S-koossa, kun oli vähä siinä ja tässä et kumpi parempi. Tälläsenä persjalkasena päädyin mielummi siihen pienempään kokoon. (Onneks joku muuki näytti olevan aikalailla samoissa mitoissa kun itsekkin ja oli päätyny S:än.. todeten sen sopivaksi.)

----------


## llgss

Ite en uskalla vielä tilata, pitää hypistellä Delighting ja Fattyn eroa vielä livenä.

----------


## mahead

Siellä on Verkkokauppa.comissa saldot "Omissa varastoissa" tipahtaneet nollasta negatiivisiksi ja myymälöiden miinukset pienentyneet. Jospa ne sieltä kohtapuoliin rupeaisi tulemaan noudettaviksi.

----------


## lipsuttelija

Joo eiköhän siellä jotain tapahdu. Onko muille kuin Esabbille saapunut?

----------


## Esabbi

Ei ollut tullukaan vielä ....

Lähetetty minun SM-A500FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## StubuMasa

Laitoin viestiä verkkokauppaan, et miksi kestää.. vastauksena tuli, että esim. tilaamani S-koon Scoop Single ja pari muuta eri mallin pienempää kokoa ei ollut läpäissyt ISO-testejä, joten kokoa ei ole voitu valmistaa. Nyt kuulemma ISO testit on kuitenkin läpi mennyt ja kokoonpanot alotettu, mutta pienet (S-koot ainakin) tulevat vasta tästä syystä keväällä 2017. Mahdollista on kuitenkin, että ennen huhtikuuta.. täytyykin nyt alkaa miettimään, vaihtoehtoja. Joutuuko alkaa laittaan kättä syvemmälle taskuun vai tyytyä odottelemaan ja järsimään kynsiä..  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## jumbojussi

Turha ootella, parempaa tilalle.  :Vink:

----------


## Jari Wiksten

Kävisikö vaihtoehdoksi verkkokaupan fatbikelle tällainen?
Charge Cooker Maxi 2 bikeshopin tarjouksessa 1199,00 eikä tarvitse odotella.

----------


## StubuMasa

No joo, kyllähän se nyt niin kävi, et peruutukseen meni - ei sitä jaksa ensi vuoteen saakka alkaa odottelemaan.
Tosiaan huomasin tuon Cookerin, mutta sitten olisi myös Salsa Mukluk X7 tarjolla, parin päivän toimituksella. Muklukissa tosin joutuisi muutaman saturaisen sijoittamaan lisää (sekä parisataa lisää et konvertois 1x11), verkkiksen Scooppi Singleen verrattuna, mutta.. valitse näistä nyt sitten!  :No huh!:  Varsinkaan tuosta X7:sta hirveästi en keskusteluita löytänyt.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## hcf

Jaa-a ois varmaan ollu asiallista tiedottaa ennakkotilaajille että runko ei oo läpässy testejä että menee keväälle.
Ei näytä sporton.fi:ssäkään olevan s-kokoa tarjolla
Edellisen vuoden scoopit ei oo tainu joutua moisiin testeihi

----------


## StubuMasa

> Jaa-a ois varmaan ollu asiallista tiedottaa ennakkotilaajille että runko ei oo läpässy testejä että menee keväälle.
> Ei näytä sporton.fi:ssäkään olevan s-kokoa tarjolla
> Edellisen vuoden scoopit ei oo tainu joutua moisiin testeihi



..samaa mieltä kyllä. Ja tosiaan eihän tämä olisi muuten tullut tietoon, ellei olisi alkanut itse kyselemään. Et jännä tiedotustapa verkkokaupalla kyllä..  :No huh!: 
Sillä tuli lopulta peruttua tilauskin, kun alkoi miettimään, et jos tuollaista ongelmaa ollut, niin saa nähdä miten kestää runko lopulta.  :Sekaisin:  Kuitenkin varmasti paine valmistajallakin saada tuota pientä kokoa ulos linjalta, niin tuleeko sen vuoksia hutilointia.. (melkosta spekulointia kyllä, mutta..) Eikä myöskään jaksa enää odotellakkaan, kun kuitenkin kelit tällä hetkellä parhaimpia ajeluun - täällä etelässä, joten ikävä odottaakin, kun tietäisi et saa kevääseen asti odotella.

Edit. Lopulta päädyin 2017 Wo:hon bikeshopista. Lisänä mukaan lähti XT:n takavaihtaja ja liipasin.. niin eiköhän sillä pärjää. Kun hyllyssä valmiiksi jo SLX jarru+levysettikin.  :Hymy:

----------


## mahead

Noo, Verkkokaupan kunniaksi on sanottava että avoimesti kuitenkin päivittivät sen toimitusaikatiedon sinne huhtikuulle. Toki joku lisätieto olisi hyvä silti ollut mainita. Minkähänlaisia lie nuo iso-testit, eli mitä kaikkea hyväksyttyyn suoritukseen vaaditaan. 


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## hcf

> Kävisikö vaihtoehdoksi verkkokaupan fatbikelle tällainen?
> Charge Cooker Maxi 2 bikeshopin tarjouksessa 1199,00 eikä tarvitse odotella.



http://www.wiggle.co.uk/charge-cooker-maxi-2-2016/

Terästä tää fillari. Painosta löytyy vähä epämäästä tietoa. 14-16.3kg

----------


## Läskimasa

^ Vanteet työntää luotaan tähtikuvioineen.

----------


## mahead

Ekat double scoopit näköjään saapuneet Verkkokaupalle. 


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## yannara

> Ite en uskalla vielä tilata, pitää hypistellä Delighting ja Fattyn eroa vielä livenä.



Valitettavasti ei VKssa paljon hypistellä, kun se myydään suoraan laatikossa ilman mitään näytekappaleita. Näin oli ainakin viime keväänä...

----------


## Pekkaki

Tulis nyt ne singlet,  tuskaa tämä odottaminen.. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jyti

Hei! Kohta puol vuotta tullut lueskeltua satunnaisesti foruumia ja kokeiltua muutamaa fatbikeä. Tällä hetkellä tuo oman fattiksen polte on kasvanut jo niin suureeks, ettei tässä malta tarjouksia tai käytettyjä enää kyttäillä! Ajattelin tilata verkkokaupasta silverback scoop singlen. Oon mitoilta 183/82. Voiskohan joku auttaa tuon rungon valinnan kanssa, M vai L? Mahtaakohan näitä jo ensi viikolla saada? Tietty jos jollain olisi oma myynnissä oma käytettynä niin saa vinkata  :Hymy:  kiitos!

----------


## Lanssi

> Hei! Kohta puol vuotta tullut lueskeltua satunnaisesti foruumia ja kokeiltua muutamaa fatbikeä. Tällä hetkellä tuo oman fattiksen polte on kasvanut jo niin suureeks, ettei tässä malta tarjouksia tai käytettyjä enää kyttäillä! Ajattelin tilata verkkokaupasta silverback scoop singlen. Oon mitoilta 183/82. Voiskohan joku auttaa tuon rungon valinnan kanssa, M vai L? Mahtaakohan näitä jo ensi viikolla saada? Tietty jos jollain olisi oma myynnissä oma käytettynä niin saa vinkata  kiitos!



About samoilla mitoilla itse, ja L on 2016 Scoopista täydellinen. Toki jalan inseam sun muut vaikuttaa myös.

----------


## Jyti

Kiitos nopeasta vastauksesta. Eiköhän tuota uskalla sitten laittaa L kokosen tilaukseen lähiaikoina niin kenties pääsee vielä näille loskakeleille ajelemaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## yannara

Joo, L.....

----------


## Tombbu

Itse olen harkinnut myös scoop singlen tilaamista. En tiedä minkä kokosen ostan. Mitat 180cm/89kg. Olisiko se L koko parempi?

----------


## Pekkaki

Tällä viikolla pitäisi tulla fillareita. 
Onko kukaan vielä saanut omaansa? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Karhusuo

> Tällä viikolla pitäisi tulla fillareita. 
> Onko kukaan vielä saanut omaansa?



Eipä ole vielä tullut. Odottavan aika on kyllä pitkä.

----------


## mahead

Koska viikko 47 lähenee uhkaavasti loppuaan  :Hymy: , kysäisin tuosta aikataulusta. Tänään on kontti saapunut Suomeen, ja tästä parisen päivää niin Helsingin varastosta pääsee noutamaan. Pirkkalaan ja Ouluun kestää sitten vielä pari lisäpäivää, joten ihan tälle viikkoa eivät taida ehtiä haettavaksi. 


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## mahead

Tuossa Scoop Singlessähän on Race Face Aeffect -kammet, joten se on ilmeisesti yhteensopiva tuon niiden cinch-systeemin kanssa. Mietin että varmaankin jossain vaiheessa tuohon eteen haluaisin vähän pienempää eturatasta, niin onko tämä nyt sitten siihen sopiva http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod113269 ? Jos on, niin onko tuo tosiaan niin helppo vaihtaa että kammesta lukkomutteri auki, kampi + ratas pois, napautetaan ratas irti ja painetaan uusi tilalle, ja kampi + ratas takaisin paikoilleen ja lukkomutteri siihen päälle? Tarvinneeko tuossa ketjua kuitenkin sitten lyhentää?

Tuo 26/42 -välitys olisi hyvin lähellä 22/36 -välitystä, joten sillä pitäisi aika mukavasti jo pärjäillä. Ja muutenkin tuolla pikkurattaalla saisi takapakan paremmin hyötykäyttöön, kun 30/11 -välitykselle olisi aika harvoin käyttöä.

----------


## Janski80

> Tuossa Scoop Singlessähän on Race Face Aeffect -kammet, joten se on ilmeisesti yhteensopiva tuon niiden cinch-systeemin kanssa. Mietin että varmaankin jossain vaiheessa tuohon eteen haluaisin vähän pienempää eturatasta, niin onko tämä nyt sitten siihen sopiva http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod113269 ? Jos on, niin onko tuo tosiaan niin helppo vaihtaa että kammesta lukkomutteri auki, kampi + ratas pois, napautetaan ratas irti ja painetaan uusi tilalle, ja kampi + ratas takaisin paikoilleen ja lukkomutteri siihen päälle? Tarvinneeko tuossa ketjua kuitenkin sitten lyhentää?
> 
> Tuo 26/42 -välitys olisi hyvin lähellä 22/36 -välitystä, joten sillä pitäisi aika mukavasti jo pärjäillä. Ja muutenkin tuolla pikkurattaalla saisi takapakan paremmin hyötykäyttöön, kun 30/11 -välitykselle olisi aika harvoin käyttöä.



Linkittämäsi ratas sopii aeffect kampiin.Kammen irroittamiseen tarvitset ulosvetäjän ja rattaan irroittamiseen tarvitset sopivan hylsyn.Sopiva avain  oli keskiönirroitustyökalu.Itse ostin sopivat hinnat alkaen työkalut motonetista.

----------


## mahead

> Linkittämäsi ratas sopii aeffect kampiin.Kammen irroittamiseen tarvitset ulosvetäjän ja rattaan irroittamiseen tarvitset sopivan hylsyn.Sopiva avain  oli keskiönirroitustyökalu.Itse ostin sopivat hinnat alkaen työkalut motonetista.



Kiitos kommenteista. Tarvitseeko tuossa tosiaan kuitenkin kammen ulosvetäjän? Kuvittelin että osat irtoavat toisistaan kunhan vain mutterit ja pultit aukoo. Jossain väitettiin että rattaan vaihtaminen olisi vain parin minuutin työ.

Entuudestaan minulta löytyy tuo Parktoolin keskiönavaushylsy. Viitsitkö linkata sen ostamasi Motonetin ulosvetäjän?


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## solisti

Aeffect ohjeiden mukaan nuo muistaakseni tarvitsee sen ulosvetäjän, mutta omasta Scoopista irtosi ihan ruuvin aukaisemalla. Rattaan saa kammista irti minusta kyllä takapakka-avaimella, eikä keskiöhylsyllä? Muistanko väärin? Ketjua tuskin tarvitsee lyhentää.

----------


## zipo

Isis keskiöavain Cinch rattaan lukkorenkaalle.Pakka-avain ei käy.
Isis kampien ulosvetäjä= kampisetin akselissa on sen verran iso reikä että esim 4 kanttikammille tarkoitettu ulosvetäjä ei toimi.

----------


## Fat Boy

> Isis keskiöavain Cinch rattaan lukkorenkaalle.Pakka-avain ei käy.
> Isis kampien ulosvetäjä= kampisetin akselissa on sen verran iso reikä että esim 4 kanttikammille tarkoitettu ulosvetäjä ei toimi.



En nyt ole satavarma. Kun en oo perillä kaikenmaailman keskiöistä ja kammista. Mutta, omasta isis keskiöstä kammen saa irti nelikanttiulosvetimellä kun alle nakkasi ulkohalkaisijaltaan 16.5mm kovametalliprikan.

nih..

----------


## Karhusuo

> Koska viikko 47 lähenee uhkaavasti loppuaan , kysäisin tuosta aikataulusta. Tänään on kontti saapunut Suomeen, ja tästä parisen päivää niin Helsingin varastosta pääsee noutamaan. Pirkkalaan ja Ouluun kestää sitten vielä pari lisäpäivää, joten ihan tälle viikkoa eivät taida ehtiä haettavaksi.



Harmi juttu, mutta viikko se on ensi viikollakin. Täällä kuitenkin tällä viikolla hankittu lukko ja valot odottavat telinettä.

----------


## H_H

> Tuossa Scoop Singlessähän on Race Face Aeffect -kammet, joten se on ilmeisesti yhteensopiva tuon niiden cinch-systeemin kanssa.



Jaa, no hyvä että tuli tämäkin nyt esille, itelläni varastossa tuommonen normi raceface ovaali minkä Scooppin ajattelin asentaa mutta eihän se siihen nyt heittämällä sitten menekään... mutta tämä ilmeisesti sopii ko. positioon mikäli ovaalia haluaa? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod141761

Mikäs ero noilla OneUpin ovaaleilla on Boost vs. Single?

----------


## t3mppu

> En nyt ole satavarma. Kun en oo perillä kaikenmaailman keskiöistä ja kammista. Mutta, omasta isis keskiöstä kammen saa irti nelikanttiulosvetimellä kun alle nakkasi ulkohalkaisijaltaan 16.5mm kovametalliprikan.
> 
> nih..



zipo varmaan tarkoitti, että se normaali neliskanttikammen ulosvedin ei toimi sellaisenaan.
Kaikilla ei loju nurkissa ylimääräisiä prikkoja tms. joilla reiän saa tukittua ja sitten voipi **tuttaa jos ei ollut varautunut perus ulosvetäjän lisäksi prikalla/holkilla.

Omassa Farleyssä aeffectit oli niin piukassa, että ulosvetäjää tarvittiin. Käytin ihan perus neliskanteille tarkoitettua ulosvetäjää + työkalusarjan mukana tullutta laipallista holkkia, joka toimi kuten tuo ehdottamasi prikka.

----------


## Fat Boy

> zipo varmaan tarkoitti, että se normaali neliskanttikammen ulosvedin ei toimi sellaisenaan.
> Kaikilla ei loju nurkissa ylimääräisiä prikkoja tms. joilla reiän saa tukittua ja sitten voipi **tuttaa jos ei ollut varautunut perus ulosvetäjän lisäksi prikalla/holkilla.
> 
> Omassa Farleyssä aeffectit oli niin piukassa, että ulosvetäjää tarvittiin. Käytin ihan perus neliskanteille tarkoitettua ulosvetäjää + työkalusarjan mukana tullutta laipallista holkkia, joka toimi kuten tuo ehdottamasi prikka.



Toki. Siksi vaan kirjoitin, kun mullekin sanottiin, etten niitä tuolla irti saa. Mutta prikan avustuksella lähti, joten jos omistaa nelikantin vetimen ja jostain keksii prikan tms. Niin homma hoituu. Tavallinen ohut prikka lähti taipumaan putken sisään, eli kannattaa olla varovainen jos tuntuu että vedin kiertyy mutta kampi ei liiku.

nih..

----------


## petri_t

Täällä ihan sama tilanne kuin Karhusuolla, lukko ja lokarit odottavat telinettä. Eihän tätä ole odotettu kuin reilu 2kk  :Hymy:

----------


## Markku Liitiä

Off topicia: Ei taida vielä olla syytä julistaa läskipyöräbuumia laantuneeksi, kun Fillarisuositusten kymmenestä ensimmäisestä topicista kahdeksan käsittelee läskipyöriä. Kolmea ylimmäistä sticky-aihetta ei lasketa mukaan.

----------


## mahead

> Isis keskiöavain Cinch rattaan lukkorenkaalle.Pakka-avain ei käy.
> Isis kampien ulosvetäjä= kampisetin akselissa on sen verran iso reikä että esim 4 kanttikammille tarkoitettu ulosvetäjä ei toimi.



Kiitos tästä hyvästä yhteenvedosta, ja muutenkin täällä on ollut valaisevaa keskustelua. Eihän se tuo minun Parktoolin takapakkapalikka sittenkään ollut oikea, katsoin vain hätäisesti että on samannäköinen kuin se keskiöön tarvittavakin.


Mutta ratas vaihtuu siis mikäli hankin nämä työkalut?

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...men-ulosvetaja
https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...-keskiotyokalu

----------


## mahead

> Täällä ihan sama tilanne kuin Karhusuolla, lukko ja lokarit odottavat telinettä. Eihän tätä ole odotettu kuin reilu 2kk



28. päivä tulee 4 kk odottelua täällä. Sietäis kyllä jo tulla se fillari, kun tässä on nyt tullut hamstrattua sitä varten kahdet nastarenkaat (sittemmin myyty), kaksi Budia, Lou, kepeämmät sisärenkaat, pumppu, lamppu, lokasuojat, runkolaukku, kädensuojat ohjaustankoon ja kamelireppu. Ja "to-do" -listalla odottelee vielä vedenpitävä ohjaustankolaukku, pienempi eturatas sekä nähtävästi sitä varten pari työkalua.

----------


## zipo

> Kiitos tästä hyvästä yhteenvedosta, ja muutenkin täällä on ollut valaisevaa keskustelua. Eihän se tuo minun Parktoolin takapakkapalikka sittenkään ollut oikea, katsoin vain hätäisesti että on samannäköinen kuin se keskiöön tarvittavakin.
> 
> 
> Mutta ratas vaihtuu siis mikäli hankin nämä työkalut?
> 
> https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...men-ulosvetaja
> https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...-keskiotyokalu



Kyllä jos et halua säätää prikojen ym tsydeemien kanssa.9.90€ ei mielestäni ole kohtuuton hinta oikeasta työkalusta.
Onhan tossa Topeakin keskiöavaimessa 20 ulkonevaa "hammasta". 20 kpl:tta niitä pitää olla cinch sopivassa lukkorengas työkalussa.
Sitten kuvallisia vinkkejä tekemiseen :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL90JhshKhs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR2r3oRy7Vs

----------


## petri_t

> 28. päivä tulee 4 kk odottelua täällä. Sietäis kyllä jo tulla se fillari, kun tässä on nyt tullut hamstrattua sitä varten kahdet nastarenkaat (sittemmin myyty), kaksi Budia, Lou, kepeämmät sisärenkaat, pumppu, lamppu, lokasuojat, runkolaukku, kädensuojat ohjaustankoon ja kamelireppu. Ja "to-do" -listalla odottelee vielä vedenpitävä ohjaustankolaukku, pienempi eturatas sekä nähtävästi sitä varten pari työkalua.



Näköjään minulla ollut aika pientä tuo hamstrailu.. no nyt kun mietin, niin olenhan minäkin yhdet kesärenkaat ostanut varastoon, "kun halvalla sai". Saa nähdä tekeekö niillä mitään (Vee8).
Millaista nastarengasta olet löytänyt, entä onko tolkkuja hintoja jossain? Itse olen kyllä nastarenkaille tottunut työmatkapyöräilyssä, mutta 150e/kpl maksavat renkaat jäävät kyllä ainakin tältä talvelta ostamatta.

----------


## solisti

Oikeasti jos ajaa muuallakin kuin siellä metsäpoluilla umpilumessa  nastoja kannattaa harkita, nastoittaa vaikka sitten itse. Läskirengas ei  pidä juuri sen paremmin jäällä kuin ohutkaan rengas ja vaivattomuus  nastoilla toi aika paljon helpotusta ainakin omaan ajoon. 
Jäätyneet  polut keväällä ym. yllättävät paikat tuo paljon vähemmän mustelmia.  Tosin tälle talvea ei taida omaankaan Scooppin tulla nastoja, se jää  möyrintäpyöräksi ja saa alleen Budin ja Loun. Toiseen läskiin menee nastat (kuhan jaksaisi litkuttaa)  :Hymy: .

----------


## Pekkaki

Viikko 47 alkaa olla taputeltu ja fillarista tuli ilmoitus ettei ole vieläkään saapunut..
Jos kontti tullut kuten ketjussa aiemmin mainittu, niin luulis 3 päivässä saapuvan Helsingin satamasta Helsingin noutopisteelle tai edes päivittäisivät ajankohtaa ilmoitukseen.

Verkkokaupan sivut taitaa olla aika ohuissa naruissa kun kaatuvat aina jos jotain erikoisempaa tarjousta tulossa. 
Viimeksi yöllä olivat lähes pari tuntia nurin 24.00 jälkeen Black Fridayn johdosta.

----------


## mahead

> Näköjään minulla ollut aika pientä tuo hamstrailu.. no nyt kun mietin, niin olenhan minäkin yhdet kesärenkaat ostanut varastoon, "kun halvalla sai". Saa nähdä tekeekö niillä mitään (Vee8).
> Millaista nastarengasta olet löytänyt, entä onko tolkkuja hintoja jossain? Itse olen kyllä nastarenkaille tottunut työmatkapyöräilyssä, mutta 150e/kpl maksavat renkaat jäävät kyllä ainakin tältä talvelta ostamatta.



Halvalla minäkin olen nuo kaikki haalinut, säästetyillä rahoilla ostais varmaan uuden läskipyörän.  :No huh!:  Amazon.comista tarttui Snowshoe XL -nastarenkaat kun hintalappu oli 70 $/kpl. Tarjous vähän laimeni postikulujen kanssa (40 $) ja tullin sekä alvin. Erityisesti risoi että tulli ja alvi meni noista ylihintaisista postikuluistakin. Lopullinen hinta oli n. 230 e yhteensä, mikä ihan ok hinta oli toki sekin. Mutta sitten XXL tarjosi edullisesti tuota Budia ja Louta, niin päätin kuitenkin aloitella niiden avulla. Toisessa fillarissa on jo entuudestaan nastat.

----------


## mahead

> Viikko 47 alkaa olla taputeltu ja fillarista tuli ilmoitus ettei ole vieläkään saapunut..
> Jos kontti tullut kuten ketjussa aiemmin mainittu, niin luulis 3 päivässä saapuvan Helsingin satamasta Helsingin noutopisteelle tai edes päivittäisivät ajankohtaa ilmoitukseen.



Kai ne tiputti sen kontin sitten mereen, kun ei tosiaan parissa päivässä sisältö ole varastosaldoihin realisoitunut. Tämmöisen viestin minä 22. päivä sain: 

_- - vähän saatiin vielä tarkennettua toimitusaikaa: kontti on tänään  saapunut Suomeen, ja pyörät saadaan Helsingin varastoon parin päivän  kuluttua. Pirkkalaan ja Ouluun siirto Helsingin varastosta vie pari  arkipäivää tähän päälle._

----------


## mahead

> Kyllä jos et halua säätää prikojen ym tsydeemien kanssa.9.90€ ei mielestäni ole kohtuuton hinta oikeasta työkalusta.
> Onhan tossa Topeakin keskiöavaimessa 20 ulkonevaa "hammasta". 20 kpl:tta niitä pitää olla cinch sopivassa lukkorengas työkalussa.
> Sitten kuvallisia vinkkejä tekemiseen :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL90JhshKhs
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR2r3oRy7Vs



Suoraa mainintaa en mistään löytänyt, mutta kuvasta laskien 20 hammasta näytti olevan. Laitoin nyt tilaukseen nuo, palautetaan sitten jos meni vikaan. Laitoin myös 24-hampaisen rattaan tulemaan, niin eipähän ainakaan jää kintuista kiinni mönkiminen.  :Hymy:  Kauppias tosin meinasi, että 1-2 linkkiä olisi silloin syytä ketjuista tiputtaa pois.

(Sivumennen sanottuna, hämmentävää että suomalaisessa kivijalkaliikkeessä ratas saman hintainen kuin Amazon.de, Bike-Discount ja Chainreactioncycles.comissa, mutta kivijalkakaupasta sai vielä pienen alennuksen jonka jälkeen hinta oli selkeästi halvin.)

----------


## Pekkaki

> Kai ne tiputti sen kontin sitten mereen, kun ei tosiaan parissa päivässä sisältö ole varastosaldoihin realisoitunut. Tämmöisen viestin minä 22. päivä sain: 
> 
> _- - vähän saatiin vielä tarkennettua toimitusaikaa: kontti on tänään  saapunut Suomeen, ja pyörät saadaan Helsingin varastoon parin päivän  kuluttua. Pirkkalaan ja Ouluun siirto Helsingin varastosta vie pari  arkipäivää tähän päälle._



Nyt on vaihtunut toimitusaika viikosta 47 - > 2-4pv.
Onhan tässä jo odotettu kuukausia,  mistähän tuo lasketaan? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## mahead

> Nyt on vaihtunut toimitusaika viikosta 47 - > 2-4pv.
> Onhan tässä jo odotettu kuukausia,  mistähän tuo lasketaan? 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Ja nyt se on päivittynyt alle kahteen päivään ja saatavuustiedoissa näkyy että tänään olis pyöriä tullu. Jospa niitä nyt vihdoinkin tällä viikolla päästäis käpistelemään. 


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## Pekkaki

Hain omani tänään..  XL koko paketin mukaan 17,45kg 😮

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Karhusuo

> Hain omani tänään..  XL koko paketin mukaan 17,45kg 😮
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Eipä ole vielä tullut, eikä tilaukseni status muuttunut. Tilaus tehty elokuussa. Laitoin sähköpostia, että missä vika.

----------


## petri_t

> Eipä ole vielä tullut, eikä tilaukseni status muuttunut. Tilaus tehty elokuussa. Laitoin sähköpostia, että missä vika.





Näinkö tässä on käymässä.. olenko minäkin tilannut yhden niistä harvoista malleista, joissa yhtäkkiä yli kahden kuukauden toimitusaika.. tästä hetkestä vielä. Huokaus.

----------


## mahead

Ne nyt näkyvät toimitusajat koskee uusia tilauksia. Jos saldo on nollassa, niin kaikki ko. mallin ennakkotilatut kappaleet on tulossa. Esim. M-kokoisessa singlessä on saldona -1, joten joku ei ehtinyt tästä erästä saamaan ja hän joutuu odottamaan. Ja statukset päivittyy myymälöihin tilatuissa sitten kun fillari on noudettavissa, eli Oulussa & Pirkkalassa myöhemmin tällä viikolla. Ja nuo ilmoitetut pakettipainot on ihan mitä sattuu, Single M olis yli 20 kg mutta L taas kevyempi.  :Hymy: 


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## petri_t

Eli en asettele köyttä kaulaan ihan vielä, kiitos mahead toivon kipinästä  :Hymy: 

XL-Delightini piti kyllä olla ensimmäisten tilausten joukossa, ja kun saldo on mennyt -11 -> -2, niin luulisi pyöräni olevan tien päällä matkalla Ouluun.

----------


## Karhusuo

> Ne nyt näkyvät toimitusajat koskee uusia tilauksia. Jos saldo on nollassa, niin kaikki ko. mallin ennakkotilatut kappaleet on tulossa. Esim. M-kokoisessa singlessä on saldona -1, joten joku ei ehtinyt tästä erästä saamaan ja hän joutuu odottamaan. Ja statukset päivittyy myymälöihin tilatuissa sitten kun fillari on noudettavissa, eli Oulussa & Pirkkalassa myöhemmin tällä viikolla. Ja nuo ilmoitetut pakettipainot on ihan mitä sattuu, Single M olis yli 20 kg mutta L taas kevyempi.



Juuri näin minunkin tapauksessa, eli siirtotilauksella mennään ja status päivittyy kun pyörä on noutopaikkakunnalla. Ehdin jo vähän säikähtää, onhan tässä muutama kuukausi jo odoteltu, tosin tietoisesta valinnasta johtuen. Hieno juttu!

----------


## Pekkaki

Single xl kokoisena vaikutti alunperin 10 minuutin pituisella testailulla niin hyvältä,  että venähti reissu yli 6 kertaa aiottua pidemmäksi. 

En ole ennen tuollaista läpiakselia kuin tässä etupyörässä nähnyt. Pientä klappia havaittu ja onko se normaalia. 
Rengas irti haarukasta ja akseli vähän hölskyy kun laittaa paikoilleen.. ?? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mankelist

Polttelis fatbike, mutta rahaa olis niukalti. Oisko 110kg/2m/96cm (inseam) mitoilla tommonen xl-kokonen https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...ike-oranssi-XL soiva peli? Mitä kantsis huomioida, noilla mitoilla, noissa kalliimmissa mainostetaan läpiakseleita, onko ne tarpeen? Jos samalla rahalla saa parempaa muualta saa myös linkata.

----------


## hcf

http://silverbacklab.com/size-guide/ on taas online.
En minä ole osannu kaivata läpiakseleita muutako blutoa varten. Oishan se kiva ollu hankkia kesäksi. Nyt varmaan jää hankkimatta ku joutuu navan tai vanteenki vaihtaan. Mutta muuten en ole kaivannu, Ehkä se on vain kokemuksen puutetta ku en läpiakselilla ole ikinä ajanu. Alussa tuntu kyllä että takapää ois notkunu mutta se oliki vaan itseohjaava bulldozeri.

----------


## petri_t

Laittakee nyt vähän ensikokemuksia uusista Scoopeista joku  :Hymy: 
Saamani tiedon mukaan pääsen omaani tänään liikkeestä hakemaan.

----------


## solisti

^^Ei välttämättä tarvitse vaihtaa napoja. Silverbackiltä saa muunnossarjan 150QR -> läpiakseli muunnokseen. Hintaa oli muistaakseni reilut 23€. Joku tosin raportoi, että laakerien sisähalkaisija joissain Moduksen navoista olisi ollut liian pieni läpiakselille... Omiani en ole vielä käyttänyt auki, mutta nuo muunnoskappaleet on hyllyssä.

----------


## JohnOrion

Oulun Verkkikseen tilasin oman Singlen L-koossa ja viimeksi tänään taisi tulla edelleen viestiä, että Verkkis odottaa vielä tuotteita. 

Täälläkin mielellään kuultaisiin ensikokemuksista ja siitä, kuinka mutkatonta noita oli koota. Itselleni ei ole tippaakaan kokemusta pyörien kokoamisesta (toki olen perusjuttuja tehnyt kuten ketjuja, jarrupaloja ja renkaita ottanut irti/vaihtanut), joten vähän jännittää, miten miehen käy.

----------


## solisti

Tuskin edellisen vuoden mallista eroaa tuo kasaaminen. Suurin homma poistaa kaikki pakkausmateriaalit. Eturengas paikalleen, kiristys. Satulatolppa paikalleen, kiristys. Stemmi suoraan ja kiristys... Ei siinä muuta tainnut olla. Tuolla kokemuksella onnistuu helposti.

----------


## H_H

Tuommonen paketti sieltä tulee löytymään ja kasaaminen ei rakettitiedettä, 6-okoloavaimella pitäs selvitä.

----------


## Lanssi

> Tuommonen paketti sieltä tulee löytymään ja kasaaminen ei rakettitiedettä, 6-okoloavaimella pitäs selvitä.



Onpas miellyttävän kokoinen mini tuossa taustalla.  :Vink:

----------


## hcf

> ^^Ei välttämättä tarvitse vaihtaa napoja. Silverbackiltä saa muunnossarjan 150QR -> läpiakseli muunnokseen. Hintaa oli muistaakseni reilut 23€. Joku tosin raportoi, että laakerien sisähalkaisija joissain Moduksen navoista olisi ollut liian pieni läpiakselille... Omiani en ole vielä käyttänyt auki, mutta nuo muunnoskappaleet on hyllyssä.



Ai hitto. Ja et oo aijemmin pistäny raporttia tänne ku sitä mietittiin aikoinaan. Itekki kuoppasin jo koko idean ku ei mitään uutta kuulunu  :Leveä hymy: 
Miten ja mistä tilasit?

Ois pitäny mitata ku käytin navat auki vähä aikaa sitte ja rasvasin laakerit. Noh kyl täs kerkiää ennen kesää

----------


## Lanssi

> ^^Ei välttämättä tarvitse vaihtaa napoja. Silverbackiltä saa muunnossarjan 150QR -> läpiakseli muunnokseen. Hintaa oli muistaakseni reilut 23€. Joku tosin raportoi, että laakerien sisähalkaisija joissain Moduksen navoista olisi ollut liian pieni läpiakselille... Omiani en ole vielä käyttänyt auki, mutta nuo muunnoskappaleet on hyllyssä.



Mistä moisen setin saa tilattua? 😮

----------


## solisti

> Miten ja mistä tilasit?



Sähköpostilla Silverbackilta. Nettisivuilla on osoite (info@silverbacklab.com) Tuon infon tilalle voi myös suoraan laittaa elena, joka ainakin on hoitanut hienosti kaikki minun kyselyt.

----------


## H_H

> Onpas miellyttävän kokoinen mini tuossa taustalla.



tänks, seniorikokoa mutta sattuu silti kun sopivasti hänguppaa  :Hymy:

----------


## JohnOrion

Nyt pärähti sähköpostiin ja kännykkään ilmoitus, että Single L on noudettavissa Oulusta.

----------


## Pekkaki

Pakkausmateriaalin poistossa isoin homma, edelleen se tolkuttoman kokoinen loota pitäisi viikata roskikseen jotenkin..
Tanko, etupyörä, etupyörän levyjarru, satula ja stemmi kiinnitettävä niin pyörä nipussa.. ja polkimet tietysti paikoilleen oikeinpäin.

Mukana tuli nippeliloota josta bongasin jarrujen ilmaukseen tarvittavan levikepalan, tubeless venttiilin (1kpl) ja vähintään riittävästi nippusiteitä. Saattoi olla muutakin.. mutta ei jaksanut kiinnostaa kun oli kiirus fillarin kanssa ulos.

Ekana läskinä en nyt oikein osaa sanoa singlen ajotuntumasta kuin 'HELVETIN UPEETA' ja ei malttaisi pysyä poissa fillarin selästä.  :Hymy: 
Renkaat oli paketista otettaessa todella kovat, paljon laskin ilmaa pois eikä nuo vieläkään tunnu paljon antavan periksi ja pitäisi siis hommata mittaria niin näkis vähän millaset paineet käytössä.

----------


## JohnOrion

> Pakkausmateriaalin poistossa isoin homma, edelleen se tolkuttoman kokoinen loota pitäisi viikata roskikseen jotenkin..



Kuinkas iso tuo isoin paketti sitten on, että miten mahtuu hybridin (Nissan Qashqai) takakonttiin takapenkin istuimet kaadettuna? Vai meneekö tämä ihan peräkärryhommiksi?

----------


## Kuupo

> Kuinkas iso tuo isoin paketti sitten on, että miten mahtuu hybridin (Nissan Qashqai) takakonttiin takapenkin istuimet kaadettuna? Vai meneekö tämä ihan peräkärryhommiksi?



Voihan ne hilppeet purkaa laatikosta jo parkkipaikalla auton perään. Siten ainakin mahtuu ja lootankin voi luovuttaa takaisin kauppaan hävitettäväksi.  :Hymy: 

Mihin päin Oulua pyörä kotiutuu? Saako Kona-kuski käydä pällistelemässä sykkeliä?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pekkaki

> Kuinkas iso tuo isoin paketti sitten on, että miten mahtuu hybridin (Nissan Qashqai) takakonttiin takapenkin istuimet kaadettuna? Vai meneekö tämä ihan peräkärryhommiksi?



Ei ole mittoja,mutta meni penkit kaatamalla c-mallin vectra farkkuun eli eiköhän se uppoa qashqaihinkin.

----------


## JohnOrion

> Mihin päin Oulua pyörä kotiutuu? Saako Kona-kuski käydä pällistelemässä sykkeliä?



Keskustasta hieman pohjoiseenhan se kotiutuu. Kyllähän tuo käy, kunhan on saanut pyörän koottua. Noudan tosin pyörän näillä näkymin vasta ensi viikon loppupuolella (kuitenkin ennen torstaita ettei ehdi tilaus raueta), kun nyt loppuviikosta on muita kiireitä.

Kiitos tiedosta tuon pakkauksen suhteen. Pitääpä tosiaan purkaa pakettia osiin, että mahtuu paremmin.

----------


## pee

^^ Farkkumallisen Vectra C:n tavaratila onkin ihan hillittömän iso.

Verkkokauppa sanoo Scoop Singlestä: "Pakkauksen koko	146 cm x 80 cm x 33 cm".

----------


## mahead

Takapenkit kaatamalla laatikko meni myös kolmossarjan farkkubemariin, joten menee varmaan Qashqaihinkin. 


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## Pekkaki

> ^^ Farkkumallisen Vectra C:n tavaratila onkin ihan hillittömän iso.
> 
> Verkkokauppa sanoo Scoop Singlestä: "Pakkauksen koko146 cm x 80 cm x 33 cm".



Niin joo tosiaan ja olihan mulla lootan lisäksi kontissa fillariteline,  hallitunkki ja muuta tilpehööriä..  😂

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Hienosti mahtui scoop double Astra H farkun konttiin. Läpiakselillisten vaihtajan korvaketta ei ollut verkkokaupalla varastossa, saatavuuskin yli 60 päivää. Saisikohan jostain muualta ?

----------


## JohnOrion

Milläs ilmanpaineella porukka aikoo lähteä uudenkarhealla Silverbackillaan ajelemaan? Untuvikkona tässä ennen oman Singlen noutoa kertailen noita läskipyöräilyn ilmanpaineita ja myöskin sitä, kuinka kylmä ilma vaikuttaa niihin. Jossain oli ohje, että läskipyöräilijät käyttävät 8PSI pehmeällä alustalla, 12-15PSI trail-ajossa ja 20-25PSI maantiellä ja kaupunkiympäristössä. Tässä Suomen vähän jo lumisessa ympäristössä, jossa itse tulen ajamaan alkuun osittain lumen ja jään peittämällä asfaltilla ja osittain metsäpoluilla (asun kaupunkiympäristössä), nuo trail-ajon 12-15PSI:n paineet lienevät oikeat. Löytämäni taulukon mukaan jos pakkasta on -23, niin 12PSI:n paineet laskevat 8:aan. Pitäisi siis varmaan pyörävarastossa pumpata paineet runsaaseen 15-16PSI:hin.

----------


## hcf

Bulldozerit on 8-20psi
En kyllä ole yli 12psi käyttäny missään olosuhteissa. Muutako aluksi ku jalkapumppu näyttää omiaan noin alhaisilla paineilla  :Hymy: 
Pääosin ne oli kokoajan siel 7-8psi. 10-12 jos kävi vaikka kuntopolulla/maantiellä.

Tässä taulukko muillekki. Tosin eri renkaalle.

----------


## Fat Boy

Haeskelee paineet perstuntumalla. Noilla paineilla mittareiden virheet on suhteellisesti niin suuret, että ns. Oman mittarin näyttämä pitää opetella. Taulukko toki toimii siitä eteenpäin. 

Mulla lumipito syvään lumeen on ok, kun mittari alkaa juuri nostamaan neulaa nollasta, todellisesta paineesta ei juuri käryä, mutta jossain 5-8psi lienee. Rullaavuutta ei voi kuin haukkua. Kun jälki on poljettu, voi ajella himpun kovemmallakin, mutta erot on todella pienet hyvän ja huonon välillä. 

nih..

----------


## JohnOrion

Sellainen käytännön kysymys tuli vielä mieleen, että uskaltaako läskiä laittaa "naulakkoon" roikkumaan. Talon pyörävarastossa on nimittäin seinällä koukut, johon ainakin varaston arvokkaimmat maastopyörät on nostettu säilöön roikkumaan ohjaustangosta satulan nojatessa seinään ja renkaiden osoittaessa vastakkaiseen seinään. Mietin tässä paitsi läskin painoa niin myös hiilikuituosia. 

Lähetetty minun F5321 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

Kyllä mie murehtisin ihan jotain muuta pyörävarastossa säilytyksessä.

----------


## pee

Joo'o, voipi olla, että nämä muotipyörät pitää hitsata yleisen pyörävaraston seinään kiinni tai muuten joku Veikko Huume kyllä nappaa sen mukaan...

----------


## Antti H

Scoop Delight (L kokonen, omat mitat 179/86) neitsymatkalla. Vähän piti satulaa tosta vielä nostaa, mut muuten tuntu ihan passelin kokoselta.

----------


## JohnOrion

> Joo'o, voipi olla, että nämä muotipyörät pitää hitsata yleisen pyörävaraston seinään kiinni tai muuten joku Veikko Huume kyllä nappaa sen mukaan...



Toivon mukaan näin ei käy ja olen kyllä vakuutusyhtiöltä varmistanut, että oma laajin kotivakuutus korvaa, mikäli varastetaan. En nyt laittanut Singleä siihen "naulakkoon", vaan lukitsin jykävällä Abus-lukolla takarenkaan ja rungon ja lukosta kaapelilla eturenkaaseen ja seinäkoukkuun. Kyseessä on kellaripyörävarasto, jonne ei pääse avaimetta, ja talon asukkaissa ei toistaiseksi ole tullut vastaan hörhöjä (muutenkin hyvää asuinaluetta ja vasta viereinen alue on sitä hörhölandiaa). Joka tapauksessa vaihtoehtoja ei ole, sillä esim. kaksioni parvekkeelle roudaaminen olisi suht. ahtaasti sisustetussa kämpässä turhan iso vaiva ja valitettavasti varastokoppikin on sen verran täynnä, ettei sinne pyörää saisi kunnolla mahdutettua. 

Kävin tosiaan Singlen noutamassa Verkkiksestä. Laatikko oli hyvin kevyt (ja helposti yksin roudattava) ja mahtui autoon, joskin Qashqai-hybridimaasturin etupenkkiä piti hitusen siirtää eteenpäin, että takaluukku menee kiinni. Pakkauksen purkamisessa ja asennuksessa meni parisen tuntia. Olisi mennyt varmaan paljon vähemmänkin aikaa, mutta halusin pelata varman päälle ja ajatella työvaiheet monelta kantilta, kun varsinaista kokoamisohjetta mukana ei tullut, vaan piti luottaa Verkkiksen tuotesivun geneeriseen kokoamisinfoon, ohjekirjoihin (joista levyjarruja lukuun ottamatta oli hyötyä vain kiristysmomentin tarkistuksen suhteen) ja maalaisjärkeen. Lopun pieni ajotesti kellarikäytävällä varmisti sen, että taisin koota pyörän suht. oikein. 

"Pahin" paikka kokoamisessa oli etupyörän levyjarrun asennus, koska oletin, että siinä pitäisi osata itse jarruosaakin säätää. Homma oli kuitenkin helppo, kun ensin kiinnitti ohjelappusen mukaan levyjarron etuhaarukkaan, muisti kiinnittää kaapelin haarukan varressa oleviin kiinnikkeisiin ja sen jälkeen asentaa eturenkaan. Sitä en tiedä, olisiko levyjarrua pitänyt jotenkin kohdistaa (haarukkakiinnityksen ylempi kiinnitysreikä oli suht. väljä ilmeisesti juuri kohdistusta varten), mutta kaipa se, että jarru toimi eikä päästellyt ääntä polkiessa on todistus siitä, että homma pelaa. Tosin jarrukahvat tuntuivat olevan suht. löysät/kevyet sekä etu- että valmiiksi asennetussa takajarrussa, mutta ehkä näin kuuluukin olla levyjarruissa (ei ole aiempaa kokemusta). 

Toinen tänkapå tuli ohjainkannattimen kiinnityksessä, kun ohjainlaakerin ympärillä oli WC-hylsy ( :Leveä hymy: ), jonka onneksi kuitenkin ymmärsin ottaa pois, sillä eihän kannatin (joka sekin vaati hieman päättelyä, kummin päin tulee) muuten olisi mahtunut. Tietenkin ohjainkannattimen asennuksen takia sen tärkeän ohjainlaakerin ruuvin joutui poistamaan ja muistin aiemmista pyöräkokemuksista, että ko. ruuvin kiristysmomentti on suht. tärkeä. En äkkiseltään löytänyt oikeaa momenttia ohjekirjasta, mutta jätin sen noin 3Nm:ään. Voisiko joku muuten valaista, mikä on ko. ruuvin oikea momentti (ohjekirjassa taisi jotain olla siitä, että riippuu paljon pyörän käyttötarkoituksesta)?

Tärkein työkalu (ja oikeastaan ainoa melkein mitä tarvi) oli ehdottomasti momenttiavain (etenkin näin hiilikuituosia sisältävässä mallissa). Tätä hankkimaani voin vahvasti suositella, eikä ole hinnallakaan pilattu (Amazon.de:stä ilmaiset postit, vinkvink).

Polkimiksi laitoin etukäteen hankkimani muoviset Superstar Componentsin polkimet (talvikäyttöön, muulloin käytän saman merkin Nano-X:iä). Satulan suhteen ajattelin käyttää ensin vakiosatulaa ja sen jälkeen kokeilla eroa etukäteen hankittuun Superstar Components -satulaan. 

Huomenna varmaan on edessä ensimmäinen koeajo ja kieltämättä fiilis on hyvä, vaikka sylettäähän sitä kalliita harrastuksia välttäneellä maksaa yli tonnia (onneksi kuitenkin ennakkotilaushinnalla sain) pyörästä, jota ei käytä muuhun kuin vapaa-ajan (toki näin "muotipyörän" mahdollistamana ympärivuotiseen kaikkien alustojen) kuntoiluun.

----------


## hcf

Mun scooppin paikka eteinen. Lenkin jälkeen menee vessaan sulamaan. Pyörä on sen verran rakas että sitä en altista ilkivallalle :-) 
Helppo tehä myös pikku tuunausta ku se tuos vieres on.







> Voisiko joku muuten valaista, mikä on ko. ruuvin oikea momentti (ohjekirjassa taisi jotain olla siitä, että riippuu paljon pyörän käyttötarkoituksesta)?



Kiristät sen niin tiukalle että klapia ei tunnu ku etujarru pohjassa rynkytät. Eikä naksu.
Mutta ei kuitenkaan niin kireälle että ohjaus muuttuu raskaammaksi.
Jos siis kyseessä oli ohjauslaakerin kiristysruuvi.

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mahead

> En ole ennen tuollaista läpiakselia kuin tässä etupyörässä nähnyt. Pientä klappia havaittu ja onko se normaalia. 
> Rengas irti haarukasta ja akseli vähän hölskyy kun laittaa paikoilleen.. ??



En tullut omastani tuolla tavalla testanneeksi, mutta ainakaan akseli haarukassa paikallaan en klappia huomannut. Tietysti väkisinkin siellä sitä pikkaisen on, mutta puhutaan varmaan aika pienistä millin osista.

----------


## mahead

> Pakkauksen purkamisessa ja asennuksessa meni parisen tuntia. Olisi mennyt varmaan paljon vähemmänkin aikaa, mutta halusin pelata varman päälle ja ajatella työvaiheet monelta kantilta, kun varsinaista kokoamisohjetta mukana ei tullut, vaan piti luottaa Verkkiksen tuotesivun geneeriseen kokoamisinfoon, ohjekirjoihin (joista levyjarruja lukuun ottamatta oli hyötyä vain kiristysmomentin tarkistuksen suhteen) ja maalaisjärkeen.



Samanlainen prosessi mulla myös. Minä en ole äidinmaidosta imenyt sitä taitoa että osaisin tuntemattoman osan laittaa kerralla oikein, vaan yleensä niitä pitää kattella ja mietiskellä hetki ennen kuin hoksaa miten ne on paikoilleen tarkoitettu laitettavaksi. Lisäksi tapoihini kuuluu että esim. etupyörän ja jarrusatulan asentamisen jälkeen huomaan vasta ne pikku jarruvaijerin ohjurit ja joudun toteamaan että helpoin tapa pujotella vaijeri menemään siististi on irrotella rengas ja jarrusatula haarukasta. Siinäpä sitä aikaa sitten kuluu tovi jos toinenkin. Ei sillä, kivaa puuhaa muuten paitsi pakkausmateriaalien irrottelu.

Ohjekirjoista ei kyllä liiaksi apua ole. Nyt niitä ei tullut edes kovin paljon kattottua. Olisko siellä jossain ollut tuolle eturenkaan akselille kiristysmomentti? Nyt ruuvasin omastani sen niin, että lopetin siihen kohtaan jossa lisäkiristys olisi vaatinut selvästi enemmän voimaa. 





> "Pahin" paikka kokoamisessa oli etupyörän levyjarrun asennus, koska oletin, että siinä pitäisi osata itse jarruosaakin säätää. Homma oli kuitenkin helppo, kun ensin kiinnitti ohjelappusen mukaan levyjarron etuhaarukkaan, muisti kiinnittää kaapelin haarukan varressa oleviin kiinnikkeisiin ja sen jälkeen asentaa eturenkaan. Sitä en tiedä, olisiko levyjarrua pitänyt jotenkin kohdistaa (haarukkakiinnityksen ylempi kiinnitysreikä oli suht. väljä ilmeisesti juuri kohdistusta varten), mutta kaipa se, että jarru toimi eikä päästellyt ääntä polkiessa on todistus siitä, että homma pelaa. Tosin jarrukahvat tuntuivat olevan suht. löysät/kevyet sekä etu- että valmiiksi asennetussa takajarrussa, mutta ehkä näin kuuluukin olla levyjarruissa (ei ole aiempaa kokemusta).



Jos se jarru ei rengasta ilmassa pyörittäessä laahaa, niin hyvin se siinä silloin on. Itte laitoin eturenkaan ensin kiinni, ja sitten satulan niin että en kiristänyt ruuveja. Sitten jarrukahva pohjaan jolloin satula asettuu itsekseen oikealle paikalle, ja edelleen kahvaa puristaen ruuvit sen verran kireälle että satula ei pääse itsekseen liikahtamaan. Sen jälkeen kiristys momenttiin. Omani jarrulevy taisi olla aavistuksen kiero, koska yhdessä kohtaa kuuluu pienenpieni laahausääni. On kuitenkin sen verran heikko ettei sitä ajossa kuule eikä se jarruta kun rengasta pyörittää ilmassa, niin en uhraa asialle enempää ajatuksia.





> Toinen tänkapå tuli ohjainkannattimen kiinnityksessä, kun ohjainlaakerin ympärillä oli WC-hylsy (), jonka onneksi kuitenkin ymmärsin ottaa pois, sillä eihän kannatin (joka sekin vaati hieman päättelyä, kummin päin tulee) muuten olisi mahtunut. Tietenkin ohjainkannattimen asennuksen takia sen tärkeän ohjainlaakerin ruuvin joutui poistamaan ja muistin aiemmista pyöräkokemuksista, että ko. ruuvin kiristysmomentti on suht. tärkeä. En äkkiseltään löytänyt oikeaa momenttia ohjekirjasta, mutta jätin sen noin 3Nm:ään. Voisiko joku muuten valaista, mikä on ko. ruuvin oikea momentti (ohjekirjassa taisi jotain olla siitä, että riippuu paljon pyörän käyttötarkoituksesta)?



Puhutko nyt sen kansiruuvin momentista? Sen kanssa homma toimii niin, että kun stemmi on paikallaan, jätetään ne stemmin sivuruuvit aluksi löysälle. Sen jälkeen kiristetään kansiruuvin avulla ohjainlaakeri sen verran tiukalle että sieltä lähtee kaikki väljyys (kannattaa pikkasen tiputtaa keulaa maahan niin että se tärähtää ja siten hakee paremmin asentonsa). Sitten ruuvataan stemmin sivuruuvit oikealle kireydelle, ja lopuksi löysätään pikkusen sitä kansiruuvia ettei ohjainlaakeri turhaan siellä kiristele. 





> Tärkein työkalu (ja oikeastaan ainoa melkein mitä tarvi) oli ehdottomasti momenttiavain (etenkin näin hiilikuituosia sisältävässä mallissa). Tätä hankkimaani voin vahvasti suositella, eikä ole hinnallakaan pilattu (Amazon.de:stä ilmaiset postit, vinkvink).



Bilteman 10-vuoden takuulla olevat työkalut kannattaa myös muistaa. TM testasi taannoin momenttiavaimia, ja Bilteman avain voitti testin. Kyseessä oli tosin järeämmät avaimet, mutta siitä huolimatta olen vakuuttunut tästä: http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Tyokalut/Ka...in-2000031638/ . Erityisen näppärää tuossa on tuo kärki, johon saa suoraan kuuskulmakärjet kiinni. Ihanan vaivatonta.





> Huomenna varmaan on edessä ensimmäinen koeajo ja kieltämättä fiilis on hyvä



Ittelläni olisi tarkoitus viikonlopun aikana vaihtaa rengastukseksi Bud & Lou, ja eturattaaksi vaihdan 24-piikkisen. Ja asentaa muutakin krääsää mitä tässä syksyn mittaan on tullut hankittua.

Tehtaan kamoilla fillari painoi ilman polkimia 14,77 kg (M-koko), eli kohtalaisen lähelle tehtaan ilmoitusta. Vähän köykäisempää olisin toivonut ottaen huomioon hiilikuituhaarukan, mutta katsoo nyt minkälaiset norsun ehkäisyvälineet siellä ulkokumien sisällä on. Oletettavasti ne vaihtamalla massa vähän kevenee (laitan ens alkuun vaan kepeämmät sisurit, tubeless-hommia opettelen sitten keväämmällä).

----------


## JohnOrion

Tuli nyt sitten kuitenkin muiden fillarilaisten innoittamana koitettua raivata varastokomeroa kellarissa sen verran, että sain mahdutettua Singlen sinne. Varastokäytävä on ahdas ja väliin tulee yksi ovi lisää ennen kuin pääsee ajelemaan, mutta toisaalta kyllähän siinäkin aikaa menee, kun aukoo Abuksen lukkoa pyörävarastossa. Nytpä on ainakin poissa varkaiden näkyvistä ja väliin tuli toinen/kolmas lukittu ovi. Tuli myös rekisteröityä pyörä Silverbackin sivuilla (kuten Verkkis neuvoo). Sarjanumero löytyi paitsi pakkauksen kyljeästä (oli erillisellä tarralla) niin myös pyörän alaosasta osana runkoa (ei ollut siis tarra tms.). 





> Ohjekirjoista ei kyllä liiaksi apua ole. Nyt niitä ei tullut edes kovin paljon kattottua. Olisko siellä jossain ollut tuolle eturenkaan akselille kiristysmomentti?



Ohjekirjassa taisi oll Axel Nuts Front 24-29Nm. Oman momenttiavaimen asteikko loppui juuri 24Nm:iin, joten kiristin siihen saakka. Voisihan sitä tietenkin vielä pikkuisen käsivaralla kiristää. 





> Puhutko nyt sen kansiruuvin momentista? Sen kanssa homma toimii niin, että kun stemmi on paikallaan, jätetään ne stemmin sivuruuvit aluksi löysälle. Sen jälkeen kiristetään kansiruuvin avulla ohjainlaakeri sen verran tiukalle että sieltä lähtee kaikki väljyys (kannattaa pikkasen tiputtaa keulaa maahan niin että se tärähtää ja siten hakee paremmin asentonsa). Sitten ruuvataan stemmin sivuruuvit oikealle kireydelle, ja lopuksi löysätään pikkusen sitä kansiruuvia ettei ohjainlaakeri turhaan siellä kiristele.



Taidanpa puhua (on termit vähän hakusessa vielä) eli siis siitä ruuvista, mikä on näkyvissä ja osoittaa suoraan ylöspäin ja minkä alle/ympärllle ohjainkannatin kiinnitetään. Sen tosiaan muistin aiemmista kokemuksista, että kiristysmomentti on yleensä siinä todella alhainen. Taisin tehdä tuon ohjainkannattimen asennuksen niin, että irrotin kansiruuvin ja sen alla olevan "korkin", pudotin ohjainkannattimen paikalleen, kiristin oikeaan momenttiin kannattimessa olevat olevat kaksi ruuvia ja lopuksi laitoin kansiruuvin korkkeineen paikoilleen ja kiristin n. 3Nm:iin (se taisi valmiiksikin olla suht. löysällä ennen kuin irrotin). Pitääpä tehdä homma uudestaan tuolla mainitsemallasi tavalla, jos se kerran niin tulee tehdä. 

Pitääpä tutkia ohjekirjaa tarkemmin, jos siellä tuo kansiruuvin momentti ja sen ja ohjainkannattimen oikea kiinnitystapa paljastuisi. 

Se tosiaan jäi askarruttamaan, että pitääkö noita jarruja alkaa säätämään, kun kahvat menevät pohjaan vaivatta (joskin jarrut kyllä toimivat) vai onko tämä levyjarrujen ominaisuus (aiempien pyörieni V-jarruthan piti virittää niin, että jarrukahvojen ja ohjaintangon väliin jää sormi pari). Te uusien Silverbackien omistajat, ovatko jarrut olleet heti kättelyssä toimintakunnossa?

----------


## mahead

> Ohjekirjassa taisi oll Axel Nuts Front 24-29Nm. Oman momenttiavaimen asteikko loppui juuri 24Nm:iin, joten kiristin siihen saakka.



Oho, noin kireällekö se pitäisi vääntää?  :No huh!:  Taisin olla vähän ylivarovainen tuon hiilikuituhaarukan kanssa kun näppituntumalta väänsin sen maksimissaan vain muutamaan nyyttoniin.  :Hymy:  Noihin lukemiin ei kyllä tuo Bilteman pikkuavain enää taivu, joutuu sitten käyttää jo pykälää isompaa momenttiavainta. Kiitos tiedosta.





> Taidanpa puhua (on termit vähän hakusessa vielä) eli siis siitä ruuvista,



Ei mitään, tässähän näiden kanssa tulee mukavasti tutuksi.  :Hymy: 





> mikä on näkyvissä ja osoittaa suoraan ylöspäin ja minkä alle/ympärllle ohjainkannatin kiinnitetään. Sen tosiaan muistin aiemmista kokemuksista, että kiristysmomentti on yleensä siinä todella alhainen. Taisin tehdä tuon ohjainkannattimen asennuksen niin, että irrotin kansiruuvin ja sen alla olevan "korkin", pudotin ohjainkannattimen paikalleen, kiristin oikeaan momenttiin kannattimessa olevat olevat kaksi ruuvia ja lopuksi laitoin kansiruuvin korkkeineen paikoilleen ja kiristin n. 3Nm:iin (se taisi valmiiksikin olla suht. löysällä ennen kuin irrotin). Pitääpä tehdä homma uudestaan tuolla mainitsemallasi tavalla, jos se kerran niin tulee tehdä.



Kannattaa tehdä. Noin tehtynä sieltä ei todennäköisesti kaikki klappi ole lähtenyt. Se voi toki siltä nyt tuntua, mutta sopivasti kiven tms. yli ajaessa kun keula tärähtää siellä osat löytävät paremmin paikkansa ja sitten sitä klappiakin tulee. Eli sillä kansiruuvilla tehdään säätö oikeaan kireyteen, ja sitten ne stemmin (ohjainkannatin) sivuruuvit lukitsevat sen kannattaminen siihen oikealle kohdalle. Tässä vaiheessa kansiruuvi on tehnyt tehtävänsä, joten sen voi jättää vähän löysemmällekin, koska todellisen kiinnitystyön tekevät ne stemmin ruuvit.





> Se tosiaan jäi askarruttamaan, että pitääkö noita jarruja alkaa säätämään, kun kahvat menevät pohjaan vaivatta (joskin jarrut kyllä toimivat) vai onko tämä levyjarrujen ominaisuus (aiempien pyörieni V-jarruthan piti virittää niin, että jarrukahvojen ja ohjaintangon väliin jää sormi pari). Te uusien Silverbackien omistajat, ovatko jarrut olleet heti kättelyssä toimintakunnossa?



Levyjarrut saavuttaa parhaan tehonsa vasta muutaman kovan jarrutuksen jälkeen, joten aluksi sitä kahvaa joutuu painamaan hyvinkin syvälle jotta fillari jarruttaisi. Myöhemmin tuo helpottaa. Mullakin nyt kahva painuu jotakuinkin pohjaan. Tässä scoopissahan on resin-jarrupalat. Niiden ominaisuuksiin kuuluu tasaisemmin tehostuva jarruvoima (modulaarisuus), ts. jarrukahvalla voi helpommin säädellä haluttua tehoa. Kääntöpuolena jarrut eivät ole niin purevat kuin perinteisemmät metallipalat, ja kokonaistehokin jää vähän heikommaksi. Lisäksi jarrupalat kuluu etenkin märkinä vissiin aika nopeastikin. Itse tykkäisin enemmän purevasta tyylistä, joten varmaankin näiden kuluttua loppuun vaihdan metallipalat & niille sopivan jarrulevyn.

Nestejarruissa ne palat muuten säätyy itsekseen sopivalle etäisyydelle jarrulevystä, joten käytön myötä myös tuossa suhteessa kahvan pitäisi ruveta toimimaan oikealla tavalla. Tämä tosin vaatii sen että jarrukahvan pystyy painamaan niin pohjaan että palat eivät levyä vasten kohtuu voimalla enää kovemmin voi painautua, joten jos ohjaustanko tulee liian aikaisin vastaan jarrua painettaessa, tämä itsesäätävyys estyy ja silloin voi joutua käsin ensiksi säätämään jarruja.

----------


## JohnOrion

> Oho, noin kireällekö se pitäisi vääntää?  Taisin olla vähän ylivarovainen tuon hiilikuituhaarukan kanssa kun näppituntumalta väänsin sen maksimissaan vain muutamaan nyyttoniin.



Niin, toisaalta en tiedä, koskeeko tuo ohjekirja nimenomaan tätä Single-mallia, jossa on hiilikuituosia vai onko kyseessä enemmän yleistävä opas eli todennäköisesti enimmäkseen ei-hiilikuitumalleihin viittaava. Toivon mukaan kyseessä on ensimmäinen vaihtoehto. Muita hiilikuituosia en kiristänyt yhtä tiukalle ja kieltämättä tuo tuntui kiristäessä aika tiukalta. Tosin olisihan sitä saanut enemmänkin vielä väännettyä, joten tappiin asti sitä ei sentään kiristetty. Pitäisi melkein käydä vielä katsomassa, ettei siellä etuhaarukassa ollut vain jossain kohtaa momenttisuositus, sillä muissa osissa runkoa suositus oli kyllä painettu ruuvin läheisyyteen. 

Olisihan tuo kieltämättä aika edesvastuutonta Silverbackilta, jos toimittavat pyörän mukana ohjekirjan, jossa on neuvottu kiristämään sellaiseen momenttiin, joka rikkoo hiilikuituosan.

----------


## mahead

> Niin, toisaalta en tiedä, koskeeko tuo ohjekirja nimenomaan tätä Single-mallia, jossa on hiilikuituosia vai onko kyseessä enemmän yleistävä opas eli todennäköisesti enimmäkseen ei-hiilikuitumalleihin viittaava.



Kesällä kun silmäilin sen ohjekirjan läpi, se näytti olevan hyvinkin geneerinen läpyskä joka kattoi Silverbackin mallit maantiepyöristä läskeihin. Eilen kasatessa katsoin että kovin samannäköinen läpyskä, joten en tullut sitä edes tarkemmin tutkineeksi. Pitääpä vilkaista miten asia on siellä ilmaistu. Muistaakseni aiemmin siinä ainakin oli eritelty hiilikuitu- ja muiden runko-osien kiristysmomentteja. Tuo vajaa 30 Nm kuulostaa kyllä polkupyörään aika paljolta, mutta toki osakin on turvallisuuden kannalta varsin kriittinen.

----------


## mahead

Bud & Lou on nyt asennettu paikalleen. Aiemmin oli pohdintaa onko tuo takaosa ahtaampi kuin 2016-vuotisessa mallissa, mutta kyllä se Lou sinne taakse meni ihan kivutta (M-kokoinen runko, jos sillä on merkitystä). Edes karvat eivät raapineet runkoa, vaikka ei siihen kyllä montaa milliä niiden väliin jäänyt. Itse nappuloiden ja satulaputken väliin jäi ehkä sentti. Lisäksi Loun kaveriksi laitettu Schwalben 13J -sisäkumi ei vaikuttanut olevan ihan tasapaksu kauttaaltaan, vaan yhdestä kohtaa se jäi kapeammaksi. Tämä saattoi aiheuttaa pientä epäpyöreyttä kokonaisuuteen, mutta tilaa oli sen verran ettei tuokaan haitannut. Renkaalla on siis tilaa jonkin verran siellä vielä ajossa venyäkin. 

Vaihdoin siis vakio-bulldozerit sekä niiden kavereina olleet Kendan sisäkumit Budiin ja Louhin sekä 13J -sisureihin. Puntaroin samalla massat, tässä tulokset:

- Etuvanne 1575 g, Kenda-sisuskumi 620 g, Bulldozer 1450 g. Yhteensä alkuperäinen eturengas 3645 g.
- 13J-sisuskumi 375 g, Bud 1620 g. Yhteensä vanteen kanssa uusi eturengas 3570 g.

- Takavanne 2275 g, Kenda-sisuskumi 670 g, Bulldozer 1500 g. Yhteensä alkuperäinen takarengas 4445 g.
- 13J-sisuskumi 380 g, Lou 1655 g. Yhteensä vanteen kanssa uusi takarengas 4310 g.

Painoa säästyi siis 210 g, vaikkei se tämän operaation tarkoitus edes ollut. Alkuperäiset teippaukset jätin paikoilleen. Jos grammoja haluaa viilata, niin Bulldozerit kun vaihtaa Jumbo Jimeihin tai muihin kevyisiin kumeihin, ja heittää sisuskumit kokonaan mäkeen, niin kyllä siitä alkuperäisestä 14,6 kg varmaan tuon runsaan kilogramman verran on mahdollista viilata pois. Ja 13,6 kg olisikin jo varsin asiallinen lukema tuommoiselle 1350 euron (1200 e) läskille. Päällepäin nuo tehtaan tubeless-teippaukset olivat mielestäni hyvin asialliset; jos olisin ollut sisäkumia jättämässä pois, en olisi tuota teippausta repinyt irti.

----------


## Papdin

Hei, oisko mahdollista saada vähän kuvia uusista scoopeista? Kiinnostais nähä miltä värit näyttää näin oikeesti😀

----------


## mahead

> Hei, oisko mahdollista saada vähän kuvia uusista scoopeista? Kiinnostais nähä miltä värit näyttää näin oikeesti



Tässäpäs muutama kuva, pahoittelut isosta postauksesta.











Hyvin mahtui Bud & Lou:

----------


## Viltro

On tämä uusi Single kyllä tyylikäs! Varmasti mukavia kilometrejä edessä  :Hymy:

----------


## Pekkaki

Vantaalla vähemmän lunta.. 



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## mahead

> On tämä uusi Single kyllä tyylikäs! Varmasti mukavia kilometrejä edessä



Kiitos.  :Hymy:  Odotukset on kyllä korkealla ja vähäiset testiajot ovat vain nostaneet kiinnostusta. 


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## mahead

> Vantaalla vähemmän lunta..



Mutta pyörä on komia.  :Vink: 


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## JohnOrion

Enpä itsekään keksi, miten Singlen ulkonäkö voisi enää tuosta paremmaksi mennä. Ehkä senkin takia lienee parempi säilyttää mielummin ahtaassa varastokopissa kuin pyörävarastossa, kun erottuuhan se monessakin mielessä mummopyörien joukosta. Tuli nyt sitten turhaan hankittua kunnon lukot, vaikka kaipa niitä tilanteita tulee, missä lienee syytä lukita pyörä, vaikka pitääkin välimatkan alle 20 metrissä. 

Kävin nyt sitten asentamassa kannattimen ja kantaruuvit uudelleen oikeilla ohjeilla. Tarkistin myös uudestaan sen, kuuluuko mitään levyjarrun kohdistuksen aiheuttamia soraääniä, kun eturengasta pyörittää ja kyllähän siitä hyvin lievää ääntä lähti. Löysäsin levyjarrun kiinnikkeen ruuveja, kohdistin paremmin ja kiristin. Lopputuloksena eturengas pyöri äänettömästi. 

Kirjoitin tuosta hiilikuituhaarukan rengasakselin kiristysmomentista Silverbackille sekä meiliin että Facebookiin ja toivon mukaan sieltä vastaus tulee siihen, onko tuo ohjekirjan mukainen 24-29Nm:n momentti oikea vai pitäisikö hiilikuituhaarukan kyseessä ollen sen olla paljon alhaisempi (jätin itse sen tosiaan siihen 24Nm:iin).

----------


## mahead

> Kirjoitin tuosta hiilikuituhaarukan rengasakselin kiristysmomentista Silverbackille sekä meiliin että Facebookiin ja toivon mukaan sieltä vastaus tulee siihen, onko tuo ohjekirjan mukainen 24-29Nm:n momentti oikea vai pitäisikö hiilikuituhaarukan kyseessä ollen sen olla paljon alhaisempi (jätin itse sen tosiaan siihen 24Nm:iin).



Hyvä homma. Oli ittelläkin tarkoitus laittaa sinne meiliä, mutta kertoile sinä tässä säikeessä jos saat vastauksen. Tosiaan jotenkin tuo tuntuu aika paljolta, vaikka toisaalta kaippa se renkaan napa siellä toimii tukena niin että ei siihen itse haarukkaan kovin suurta rasitusta kohdistu. Ja kiinnityspisteethän lienee alumiinia joka tapauksessa. Mutta mieluusti odottelisin vastausta ensin, koska ei tuo ohjekirjan kohta kauhean selkeä ole. Siinä taulukon alapuolellahan on maininta, että 

_*Please refer to component torque specifications for aluminium vs. carbon torque requirements.

_mutta missään ei tietenkään kerrota mistä nuo komponenttikohtaiset tiedot löytyisi. Eikä taulukosta käy edes ilmi viittaako tuo tähtikohta johonkin yhteen lokeroon taulukosta, kun missään muualla ei tuota tähteä ole. Toisaalta teksti on tuolla yhdessä lokerossa, joten tarkoittaako se että tuo ohje on tarkoitettu vain sille? Ohjeet voisivat olla paremmatkin...

Kyse siis tästä läpyskästä: http://www.silverbacklab.com/wp-cont...ESS_READY2.pdf , ohjekirjan omalla sivunumeroinnilla sivu 73.

----------


## JohnOrion

> Ja kiinnityspisteethän lienee alumiinia joka tapauksessa.



Tietenkin jos ajattelee juuri sillä logiikalla asiaa, että kaikissa momenttiherkissä komponenteissa on vieressä suositusmomentti, niin ehkä sitten tuo haarukka tai ainakaan siinä olevat kiinnityspisteet eivät tällaisia ole, kun kerran ohjekirjan lisäksi itse komponentissakaan ei millään tavalla ilmaista oikeaa momenttia. Näin ollen voisi olettaa, että voisi noudattaa geneerisenkin ohjekirjan suosituksia.

----------


## mahead

> Tietenkin jos ajattelee juuri sillä logiikalla asiaa, että kaikissa momenttiherkissä komponenteissa on vieressä suositusmomentti, niin ehkä sitten tuo haarukka tai ainakaan siinä olevat kiinnityspisteet eivät tällaisia ole, kun kerran ohjekirjan lisäksi itse komponentissakaan ei millään tavalla ilmaista oikeaa momenttia. Näin ollen voisi olettaa, että voisi noudattaa geneerisenkin ohjekirjan suosituksia.



Ihan hyvä pointti kyllä, ehkäpä se noin on. 

Nyt on eturatas vaihdettu 24-piikkiseen ja ketjusta tiputettu pari linkkiä pois. Äkkiseltään tuntui hyvältä: raskain vaihde on edelleen riittävän raskas ja möyrimistä taitaa rajoittaa vain oma tasapaino.  :Hymy: 


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## Jyti

Kyllä vaan tuli joulu etuajassa Mikkeliinkiin, eilen saapu matkahuollon toimittamana ensimmäinen fatbike allekirjoittaneelle! Tänään on muutama tunti uudella singlellä ajettu ja on vaan loistava peli, hymy vaan nousee korviin asti kun mettäpolkuja koluaa lävitse!

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Double korkattu -820g kevennyksillä fatbikedayssä 48km. Tykkään  :Hymy:

----------


## Papdin

On kyl hienoja nuo scoop singlet👍

----------


## Tombbu

Verkkokaupan sivuilla lukee Silverbackin scoop singlen koko L toimitus aika-arvio 3.8-21.9.2017. Pitääköhän tämä paikkansa? Ajattelin tilata juuri kyseisen pyörän ja nyt mietin, että uskallanko tilata sittenkään.

XXL:ssä olisi nyt white 3 fat pro 999e, joten olisiko tämä parempi vaihtoehto singlelle, kun on halvempikin? Ilmeisesti jarrut ovat ainakin whitessä huonommat.

Kiitos  :Hymy:

----------


## mahead

> Verkkokaupan sivuilla lukee Silverbackin scoop singlen koko L toimitus aika-arvio 3.8-21.9.2017. Pitääköhän tämä paikkansa? Ajattelin tilata juuri kyseisen pyörän ja nyt mietin, että uskallanko tilata sittenkään.



Todennäköisesti tuo on arvio, joka elää vaikka ja minkä mukaan. Alkaen siis ihan siitä miten maailmalla muut fillarista ovat kiinnostuneita ja miten sopivia eriä tulee saataville. Vaikka singlen hinta/laatu-suhde on kohdallaan, niin vaikea uskoa että nuo olisi jo vuodeksi eteenpäin buukattu. Tai sitten tuotantoerät on tosissaan pieniä.





> XXL:ssä olisi nyt white 3 fat pro 999e, joten olisiko tämä parempi vaihtoehto singlelle, kun on halvempikin? Ilmeisesti jarrut ovat ainakin whitessä huonommat.
> Kiitos



Kyllä se taitaa olla osittain yhtä hyvillä osilla ja joistakin kohdin sitten vähän heikommilla. Mutta hinta on myös edullisempi ja sitten tärkeimpänä: sitä on saatavilla.

----------


## mahead

Kappas, siellähän oli Verkkokauppa.comin sivuilla L-kokoiselle Scoopille ilmestynyt jo eka arvostelu. Taisi olla JohnOrion sinun käsialaa?  :Cool:

----------


## JohnOrion

> Kappas, siellähän oli Verkkokauppa.comin sivuilla L-kokoiselle Scoopille ilmestynyt jo eka arvostelu. Taisi olla JohnOrion sinun käsialaa?



En myönnä, enkä tunnusta.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pekka.S

Onnistuin sitten polkemaan takavaihtajan solmuun omasta Scoop Fattystä. Liekö joku risu osunut sopivasti.
Oiskos porukalla suosituksia mikä kannattaisi taakse laittaa, vai onko tuo alkuperäinen XT M 786 ihan hyvä?
Käykö kaikki Shimanon 10 vaihteen vaihtajat samoihin kiinnikkeisiin, vai pitääkö valinnassa ottaa jotain huomioon?

----------


## hcf

Mikäs siitä on vääntyny? Verkkokaupasta saa vaihtajankorvakkeita jos se meni vain. 2016 2017

----------


## Pekka.S

> Mikäs siitä on vääntyny? Verkkokaupasta saa vaihtajankorvakkeita jos se meni vain. 2016 2017



Ei auta korvakkeen vaihto. Sanotaanko sitä nyt häkiksi sitä vipua minkä tyvessä ja päässä on pienet rattaat. Niin se män mutkalle. Melko velttoa rautaa tuntuu olevan.



Yritin kuvaa räpsästä varastossa mutta ei tuosta varmaan selvää saa.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## 0do

^ Ennen kuin lähdet uutta ostamaan, niin voithan koittaa itse vääntää sitä takaisin suoremmaksi ja koittaa ajoa. Jos vääntyy uudelleen tai ei muuten vaan pelitä, nii sit kaupoille.  :Hymy:

----------


## JohnOrion

Silverbackilta tuli vihdoin vastauksia:





> ...regarding the carbon fork insert, the suggested torque is around 4-5Nm. The top-cap nut serves as a tensioner to preload the headset bearings. Over-tightening this bolt will lead to premature bearing wear and will damage the headset bearings. The suggested torque specification on the thru-axle is 9-13.5Nm. It is recommended that your bike gets assembled by a professional bicycle mechanic. If anything goes wrong during self-assembly the warranty would be void as stated in the owner's manual.



Mahtava tuo viimeinen pointti ottaen huomioon, että Verkkishän neuvoo kokoamaan pyörän itse. Kirjoitinkin Silverbackille takaisin, että jos takuu tosissaan menee, mikäli kokoaa pyörää itse, niin varmana kannattaisi käskeä Verkkistä olemaan neuvomatta ostajia pyörän kokoamisessa.

Tuli tuo etuhaarukan akselipultti eilen jo löysättyä noin 12Nm:ään (toisessa ketjussa joku osasi antaa Salsan vastaavan momenttisuosituksen), jossa annan sen olla. Tietenkin se nyt ehti olla yli vuorokauden siinä 24Nm:ssä, mutta en ehtinyt pyörällä muuta tehdä kuin kellarikäytävällä vähän kokeilla satulan päällä oloa ja ajotuntumaa.

Vaikka nyt ehkä ylireagoin, niin kieltämättä tällainen on äärimmäisen ärsyttävää. Kyse ei ole mistään halvasta lystistä kuitenkaan ja sitten annetaan näin huonot ohjeet (kysehän ei ole siitä että olisin omasta päästä keksinyt kiristää alunperin 24Nm:ään vaan nimenomaan ohjekirjasta luin suositusmomentin ko. osalle, vaikkei se nyt sitten ilmeisesti päde hiilikuituosaan).

----------


## Kronreif

Eihän tuossa valmistajan vastineessa mielestäni sanota, että takuu mihinkään menee jos kokoaa itse.

----------


## JohnOrion

> Eihän tuossa valmistajan vastineessa mielestäni sanota, että takuu mihinkään menee jos kokoaa itse.



Okei, takuu menee, mikäli itse kokoaa JA kokoamisessa tapahtuu joku moka. Sitä vaan tässä mietin, että jos pyörään tulee joku vika, niin milläs todistat, ettei se johtunut siitä, että kokosi väärin ja esim. liika kireys rikkoi osan.

----------


## mahead

> Okei, takuu menee, mikäli itse kokoaa JA kokoamisessa tapahtuu joku moka. Sitä vaan tässä mietin, että jos pyörään tulee joku vika, niin milläs todistat, ettei se johtunut siitä, että kokosi väärin ja esim. liika kireys rikkoi osan.



Takuuehdoissahan voidaan edellyttää vaikka että ostaja seisoo päällään (koska kyse on valmistajan tarjoamasta lisäedusta), mutta sitten sen lisäksi myyjällä on virhevastuu joka perustuu lakiin. Uskoisin että mahdollisessa ongelmatilanteessa ohjekirjan mukaan tapahtunut kokoaminen kyllä pitää kuluttajan aika puhtailla vesillä. Ja tuo ohjekirjan kohta ei pikavilkaisulla näyttänyt mitenkään ohjeistavan että sen etuhaarukan kanssa pitäisi kiristää johonkin muuhun momenttiin kuin mitä siinä taulukossa oli. Eikä haarukassa itsessään ollut mitään merkintöjä.

Uskoisin ettei tuossa sinun tapauksessa kuitenkaan todellista vauriota tullut, koska siinä haarukassa on ne metallipalat joita vasten vanne kiristyy ja vanteen napa toimii myös tukena. Ja 9-13 Nm suositusmomentilla täytyy kuitenkin toleranssia olla reilusti, kun ei ne momenttiavaimetkaan aina ihan oikeita lukemia näytä.

Jaan kyllä ehdottomasti tuon harmistuksesi. Sitä haluaa toimia oikein, mutta kun ei työkseen näitä kasaile niin sitten joutuu luottamaan siihen että ohjekirjassa asiat on kerrottu oikein ja ykskäsitteisesti. Sitten kun ei ole, niin potentiaaliset vahingot ovat kalliita.

----------


## solisti

Silverback tuntuu omasta mielestään myyvän pyöriään vain ja ainoastaan ns. virallisista liikkeistä kasattuina. Tosin käytäntö on ihan toinen. Tästä tuli jappastua, kun jotain takuuasiaa kyselin ja kerroin ostaneeni pyörään Saksasta. Ei mennyt oikein ymmärrykseen, että Verkkokaupasta se pyörä olisi tullut ihan samanlaisessa paketissa, ja sama jätkä sen olisi Suomestakin hankittuna kasannut, eikä niitä pyöriä ole siellä edes näytillä. Tästä syystä mukana olisi kiva olla ne ajan tasalla olevat ohjeet.

----------


## Pekka.S

> ^ Ennen kuin lähdet uutta ostamaan, niin voithan koittaa itse vääntää sitä takaisin suoremmaksi ja koittaa ajoa. Jos vääntyy uudelleen tai ei muuten vaan pelitä, nii sit kaupoille.





Ei tuosta enää kalua tule. Ainakaan helpolla.
Uusi medium häkillä on jo paikallaan.
Voi ajan kanssa yrittää suoristella vanhaa jos on motivaatiota. Tiedä sitten miten kestäisi käytössä jos tuon suoristelee.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Läskimasa

> Tietenkin se nyt ehti olla yli vuorokauden siinä 24Nm:ssä, mutta en ehtinyt pyörällä muuta tehdä kuin kellarikäytävällä vähän kokeilla satulan päällä oloa ja ajotuntumaa.
> 
> Vaikka nyt ehkä ylireagoin, niin kieltämättä tällainen on äärimmäisen ärsyttävää.



Relax. Eiköhän nää tällaset kiristellä valtaosin ihan mutu-tuntumalla sinneppäin, jopa virallisissa huolloissa. Ei oo varmasti mihinkään mitään vaikutusta kertakiristämisellä.

----------


## JohnOrion

> Relax. Eiköhän nää tällaset kiristellä valtaosin ihan mutu-tuntumalla sinneppäin, jopa virallisissa huolloissa. Ei oo varmasti mihinkään mitään vaikutusta kertakiristämisellä.



Jep, eiköhän se näin mene. Ehkä siksi tilanne vain hieman ahdisti, koska kyseessä oli paitsi minulle ison luokan investointi, jota en meinannut juuri hinnan takia alunperin edes tehdä, niin myös se, että olen hyvin tarkka tarkkuudesta ja omaisuuden varjelemisesta. Toki järki sitten sanoo, että eipä tuollainen keula paljon fatbike-käyttöä kestäisi, jos 24Nm:n hetkellinen momentti läpiakselissa rikkoisi sen. 

Kirjoitin muuten palautetta Verkkikseenkin ja sieltä vastattiin, että paremmat (suomenkieliset) ohjeet ja kiristysneuvot ovat työn alla (toivon mukaan aikuisten oikeasti). Vastauksessa oli mukana myös kohta, jossa Verkkiskin turvaa hieman selustaansa eli että kyllä heidänkin tuotesivuillaan on mainittu, että jos kohtaa asennuksen yhteydessä ongelmia, niin kannattaa käyttää ammattiasentajan palveluita. Tosin ongelmahan tässä oli nimenomaan se, että ostaja ei välttämättä tiedä painivansa ongelman kanssa koskien esimerkiksi juuri tätä kuitukeulan läpiakselin kiristysmomenttia. 

Silverback muuten vielä täydensi vastaustaan: 



> The manual torque specification for "wheel axle nuts front" generally refer to axles using a nut clamping system, and there does not apply to this specific fork that uses a stealth thru-axle system. Thank you for your observation, we will definitely add this to our new Owner's Manual.



Tuo Singlen mukana tullut ohjekirja oli kyllä periaatteessa täysin turha. Jopa vuosia sitten ostamassani pitkästi alle tonnin Nishiki sinkulahybridissä oli ohjekirjassa mallikohtaiset ohjeet ja suositusmitat. Toivon mukaan tässä ei tule kohdattua enempää kompastuskiviä.

----------


## hcf

Eipä nuista ohjekirjoista ole juurikaan mun fillareis ollu apua. Nostaa vaan enemmän kysymyksiä. Kattonu netistä ohjeet jos joku ollu epäselvää.
Ei cubellakaan ollu ihmeellinen kirja. Semmonen yleisluontonen joka koskee kaikkia fillareita. Eli ei siis pyöräkohtanen.
Ei ole ohjeita vaihteiden säätämiseen. Joustokeulojen huoltoon jne...

youtubesta löytyy hyviä oppaita  :Hymy:

----------


## Pekkaki

Varmaan väärä ketju, mutta kun nyt muutakaan en keksi ja liittyy juuri tähän fillariin niin kysyn täällä..

Sopiiko nämä alla linkissä olevat renkaat tähän scoopin vanteelle: SunRingle Mulefut 80 SL, 32H, STR Tubeless Ready, Black

http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/45000...-275-x-30-W348

----------


## hcf

eip. 27.5" tuumasille nuo. scoopin vanteet on 26"
Häätyy olla xxx-559 tuo ETRTO merkintä.

Vähän hämää tuo fat tuossa ku ei tuo ole läskipyörän rengas

----------


## Pekkaki

Juurikin tuo mallimerkinnän 'Fat Freddie'  pisti uskomaan tuon olevan fatbikeen soppeli.  Onneksi varmistin täältä ja iso kiitos. 

Samalla Motonet reissulla tuli ostettua momenttiavain. Ikinä ennen en ole momenteista välittänyt,  mitannut tai edes ajatellut..  Nyt mittasin eturenkaan akselin momentin ja maalaisjärjellä ja tuntumalla aiemmin kiristetty osoittautui 12Nm momentiksi. 
Stongan kiinnitys oli selkeästi liian löysä ja nyt tarkalleen 6Nm.
😂😂

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## hcf

Minkälaiset setin ostit? Linkkiä?
Vois lopettaa itekki nuitten kierteiden rikkomisen  :Hymy:

----------


## Pekkaki

> Minkälaiset setin ostit? Linkkiä?
> Vois lopettaa itekki nuitten kierteiden rikkomisen



Ostin tämmösen : http://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/765006/...tiavain-14-PRO

Katoin etukäteen sopivan,  piti maksaa puolet vähemmän.. mut en löytänyt hyllystä ja ostin liian kalliin. 
Hylsyjä ennestään,  ei tarvetta ja ei ollut sarjaa momenttiavaimella. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## mahead

Pari vinkkiä momenttiavaimista: valitkaa sellainen, jonka mukana tulee käsin täytetty kalibrointitodistus, niin avaimen näyttämiin lukemiin voi lähtökohtaisesti suhtautua luottamuksella. Lisäksi kannattaa valita sellainen avain, jonka mittausalue on mahdollisimman pieni ja n. puolivälistä löytyy tavoitteena olevat monentit. Eli jos tavoitteena 5 Nm, ei kannata käyttää avainta jonka yläpää menee sadoissa nyyttonmetreissä (vrt. matkan mittaaminen: metrin matkan mittaamiseen on paljon kätevämpi käyttää mittanauhaa tai rullamittaa, kuin gps:ää). Eli ainakin mitta-alueen puolesta tuo MTX on hyvä valinta. 

Ja digitaalinen näyttö ei ole tae tarkkuudesta: mittaus perustuu yhtälailla analogiseen ilmiöön, tulos vain pyöristetään automaattisesti diginäytölle sopivaan muotoon).


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## JackOja

Tänään olis bike-componentsin joulukalenteriluukussa kelpo avain halvalla.

----------


## hcf

> Tänään olis bike-componentsin joulukalenteriluukussa kelpo avain halvalla.



Näköjään. 80€:n setti 34€:lla
bbb BTL-73
Haarmi ku pitää köyhäillä just nyt

----------


## petri_t

Stemmin kiinnitys; onko se ihme pyörylä tarkoitus irroittaa, vai siitä jollain (millä rikkomatta) kiristää klappi pois haarukasta?
Kysyn nyt kerrankin ennen murjomista.

Pyöritin vaan sormin tähän asti, mutta pieni klappi jäi.

----------


## hcf

> Stemmin kiinnitys; onko se ihme pyörylä tarkoitus irroittaa, vai siitä jollain (millä rikkomatta) kiristää klappi pois haarukasta?
> Kysyn nyt kerrankin ennen murjomista.
> 
> Pyöritin vaan sormin tähän asti, mutta pieni klappi jäi.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH6Qpyrh2L8

Jos siinä joku pahvinen suojapyörylä on niin se on tarkotus poistaa  :Hymy:

----------


## TuriMaas

> Näköjään. 80€:n setti 34€:lla
> bbb BTL-73
> Haarmi ku pitää köyhäillä just nyt



Postikuluineen ja Suomen alvin kanssa 46 euroa, mutta asiallinen hinta silti.

----------


## Karhusuo

Monien vaiheiden jälkeen tuli meillekin eilen perheenlisäystä kun sähköposti ilmoitti Singlen olevan noudettavissa Verkkokaupasta. Verkkokaupan järjestelmä ehti tuoda vähän mutkia matkaan, mutta erittäin hienosti asiakaspalvelu hoiti asian niin että loppujen lopuksi sain pyörän alle vain vähän muiden ennakkotilaajien jälkeen ja alkuperäisillä kustannuksilla. Kiitos siitä verkkokaupalle, näitähän sattuu.

Työreissun päälle kävin noutamassa pyörän ja ilta kului mukavasti kasaillessa. Parin sadan metrin testilenkin kävin heittämässä, ja nyt pitäisi malttaa olla päivä töissä ennen kuin pääsen kunnolla testaamaan. Aivan loistavalta vaikuttaa kyllä. Elämä on hienoa.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Päälleppäin nuo tehtaan tubeless-teippaukset olivat mielestäni hyvin asialliset; jos olisin ollut sisäkumia jättämässä pois, en olisi tuota teippausta repinyt irti.



Doublessa oli myös hyvin teipatut mulefutit, annoin olla muuten paitsi rumasti puukotettuihin venttiilireikiin pistin päälle palat gorillaa jottei siitä ensimmäisenä alkaisi vuotaa. Venttiilitkin tuli pyörän mukana sälälaatikossa. Olipa muuten helppo tehdä bulldozerista tubeless kun ei sitten tarvinnutkaan vetää pohjia myöten vanteita teipillä, vain notubes litkua ja jalkapumpulla nousi renkaatkin vielä paikalleen kun ensin sormin avitti reunat niin pitkälle kun sai. Elämäni ensimmäinen tubeless on nyt tehty ja seurataan alkaako vuotaa jostain.. Vielä 5 tuntia homman jälkeen ei ole havaittavissa vuodon merkkejä

----------


## mahead

Joo sama mulla, muuten nätti teippaus mutta venttiilireikä oli rumasti tehty. Tuliko sulla kaks niitä tubeless-venttiilejä? Mulla oli vaan yks, ja samaa tais joku toinenkin kertoa. 

Vähän kyllä tuo tubeless houkuttelisi... mitenkähän Bud & Lou mahtaisi mulefutille nousta.


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## Pekka.S

> mitenkähän Bud & Lou mahtaisi mulefutille nousta.



Nousee mutta huomattavasti huonommin kuin Bulldozer. Bud ja Lou piti käydä nostamassa vanteelle huoltoaseman paineilmalla. Oma kompura ei riittänyt eikä napsautin.

Budiin olen myös kerran joutunut lenkillä lisäämään ilmaa kun vuoti. Muuten ei ole ollut ongelmia. Bulldozerit ei vuotanut ikinä mistään 5 kk aikana.

Mutta on nuo Bud ja Lou sen verran paremmat talvella että tämä vaiva kannattaa.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Tuliko sulla kaks niitä tubeless-venttiilejä? Mulla oli vaan yks, ja samaa tais joku toinenkin kertoa.



Joo 2 kpl tuli mukana. Tämän aamuinen tsekkaus, ei havaittavia vuotoja. Ennen litkujen laittoa kokeilin ilmalla molemmat vanteet ilman pitävyydestä ja edestä kuului todella pieni suhina vanteen saumasta. Litkujen laittamisen jälkeen ei ole nähtävissä vuotoa sauman kohdalla, eikä suhise enää. Takavanne oli täysin ilmatiivis. Bulldozereistä sen verran että eturenkaassa on hieman heittoa kun taas takarengas on aika hyvä, nämä heitot on tainnutkin jo tulla muillakin esille jos en väärin muista lukeneeni täältä.

----------


## hcf

> Bulldozereistä sen verran että eturenkaassa on hieman heittoa kun taas takarengas on aika hyvä, nämä heitot on tainnutkin jo tulla muillakin esille jos en väärin muista lukeneeni täältä.



Mulla heitti kumpiki rengas. Sen tunsi myös asfaltilla pompotuksena ku ajeli vähä kovempaa.
Ilmeisesti on vee renkaiden yleinen ongelma.

----------


## Pekkaki

Tuli luettua verkkokaupan speksejä tuosta single mallista,  sitten menin tutkimaan fillaria ja ei mulla ainakaan ole mitään näyttöä vaihtajassa..  
Verkkiksen kuvauksessa lukee:

Vaihdevivut: Shimano SLX SL-M7000-11, Rapid Fire Plus w/Optical Gear Display, 11 speed

SLX siinä luki..  näyttöä tuskin ehtisi vilkuilemaankaan,  mut kunhan vaan tommosen eron hokasin.  Mitähän muuta tuossa on erilaista spekseihin. 
Mun singlen mukana tuli vaan 1kpl tubeless venttiileitä. 

Sent from my Ramos i9s using Tapatalk

----------


## mahead

Saman eron vaihdevivuissa laitoin merkille kun pyörän sain. Muuten kaikki kuitenkin näyttää olevan speksien mukaista, ja vivut kuitenkin slx:ää, niin eipä tuo haitannut. Venttiilejä tosiaan vaan yks kappale, siitä pitää reklamoida. 


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

"Silverback Technologies pidättää oikeuden muutoksiin värien, materiaalien, komponenttien, teknisten tietojen ja mallien osalta. Valmiusaste, komponentit ja tekniset tiedot saattavat vaihdella eri tuotanto erien kohdalla." Doublessa on eri jarrut kuin mitä verkkokauppa listaa, mutta samat mitä silverbackin sivuilla on listattuna.

----------


## Lanssi

Jos jarrut on huonommat, niin viestiä vaan ja hyvitystä vaatimaan. Itse sain muinoin 100€ lahjakortin, kun valitin renkaiden olevan 72tpi, eikä 120tpi kuten Verkkokauppa mainosti.  :Vink:

----------


## jannear2001

Tervehdys kaikille !

Tässä ensimmäistä fatbikea itselle katsomassa ja toi Scoop Fatty sopisi miekäläisen budjettiin mainiosti. Minkä kokoisilla pyörillä te ajelette ? Itse olen 178 ja jalan sisämitta 81 cm. Tässä arvon M ja L koon välissä. Kumpi mahtaisi mulle sopia paremmin ?

Janne

----------


## Karhusuo

> Tervehdys kaikille !
> 
> Tässä ensimmäistä fatbikea itselle katsomassa ja toi Scoop Fatty sopisi miekäläisen budjettiin mainiosti. Minkä kokoisilla pyörillä te ajelette ? Itse olen 178 ja jalan sisämitta 81 cm. Tässä arvon M ja L koon välissä. Kumpi mahtaisi mulle sopia paremmin ?
> 
> Janne



Itse olen 178/80 cm ja M-kokoinen Single tuntuu sopivalta.

----------


## heenakki

Joo itse suunnilleen samoilla mitoilla ja m-koko on kyllä passeli. Ja pyörästä sen verran että on kyllä kelpo peli ja tubeless hommatki hoitu kyllä helposti.

----------


## Karhusuo

> Venttiilejä tosiaan vaan yks kappale, siitä pitää reklamoida.



Täällä myös eräs yksiventtiilinen. Onko reklamointi tuottanut tuloksia?

----------


## mahead

> Täällä myös eräs yksiventtiilinen. Onko reklamointi tuottanut tuloksia?



On se, laitoin postia Verkkokauppa.comille ja sieltä lähti kirjeenä Schwalben presta-tubeless venttiilit tulemaan. Tänään luultavasti saapuu perille, jos posti vaan ehtii jakamaan postia. 


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Läpiakselillisten vaihtajan korvaketta ei ollut Verkkokaupalla varastossa, saatavuuskin yli 60 päivää. Saisikohan jostain muualta ?



Eilen tuli postissa korvake ja nyt niitä on Verkkokaupalla saldollakin.

----------


## mahead

Tuli kans pari korvaketta haettua tänään varalle. Palvelu pelasi taasen, kun kesällä minulle sanottiin että 2016-vuotisen Scoopin korvake kelpaisi myös tähän uuteen Singleen. Jätin silloin siksi vanhan korvakkeen palauttamatta. Ottivat kuitenkin nyt puoli vuotta myöhemmin sen mukisematta takaisin kun asiasta kysyin. 


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## mahead

Liian hyvin on fillari toiminu, joten piti taas päästä säätämään.  :Hymy:  Ensimmäinen tubeless-yritelmä kokeiltu. Takarengas Budin kanssa meni aika heittämällä, yhden barin paine pysyi sen mitä tuossa odottelin. Hiukan tihkui litkua, mutta aika vähän. Eturenkaan kanssa oli sitten vähän enemmän ongelmaa, kun litkua tihkui vähän sieltä ja täältä. Se kuitenkin loppui ittekseen, paitsi toisesta reunasta vanteen kehän saumakohdasta. Siihen kupli litkupalloa koko ajan niin kauan kun renkaassa oli isommin painetta. Jätin renkaan yöksi sangon päälle vuotokohta ylöspäin, jospa se siitä tiivistyisi ajan kanssa.

Muuten operaatio meni hävyttömän helposti. Kumit nousi vanteelle heti kun kompurasta vähän näytti ilmaa. Ja ylipäätään tuo kumien saaminen vanteelle on uskomattoman helppoa kun vertaa tappeluihin cyclocrossin kapeiden renkaiden kanssa. Rengasmuoveja ei tarvitse ollenkaan, senkun vääntää käsillä pois ja takasin paikalleen. 


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## hcf

2x bud?
Pyörä telineeseen tai väärinpäi lattialle ja käy välillä antaan renkaalle vähä vauhtia niin litkut leviää. Sillä tavalla tiivisty ainaki mulla ku aluksi jätin vaan seisomaan ja oli tyhjentyny

----------


## mahead

Äh, sekoilin. Siis takana Lou meni heittämällä, edessä on sitten Bud. Kesällä kyllä tarkoitus ajaa 2x Budilla, jos litkutuksen jälkeen takarengasta saan enää siististi vaihdettua. 

Kiitti vinkistä, pitääpä kattoa jos vielä yöksi kävisi renkaan laittamassa paikalleen. Pitäs varmaan vielä teipata porakone siihen pyörittämään rengasta.  :Leveä hymy: 


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Jätin renkaan yöksi sangon päälle vuotokohta ylöspäin, jospa se siitä tiivistyisi ajan kanssa.. .



Yleensä vuotokohta kannattaa laittaa alaspäin.

----------


## mahead

> Yleensä vuotokohta kannattaa laittaa alaspäin.



Mulla oli siinä semmoinen ajatus, että toivoin sen aukon vähän pienentyvän ensiksi jättämällä aukon ylöspäin, kun litkua kuitenkin oli siinä hollilla. Suoraa alaspäin käännettynä litkua tiputti sen verran, että tuntui ettei se ehkä hyydy ihan pian. Eli tarkoitus oli myöhemmin kääntää se alaspäin. 

Laittelin renkaan kuitenkin illalla haarukkaan takaisin kiinni ja kävin sitä pyörittelemässä. Tänään se näytti edelleen kuplivan, mutta jonkinlainen paine oli pysynyt. Kokeilin lisätä painetta n. 1 barin asti, ja silloin litku alkoi oikein suihkuamaan siitä raosta, kuten eilenkin. Paineen laskiessa vuotokin sitten rauhoittui. Lisäsin vähän litkua ja kävin vartin lenkin ajelemassa. Hyvältä kyllä tuntui, mutta loppuun asti kuplaa siihen saumaan tuli. 

Pitää nyt kattoa rupeaako tuo tuosta asettumaan, vai pitääkö rengas itse teippailla. Vaikkei tuota yhtä baria normaalisti tulekaan pidettyä, niin haluaisin että se kuitenkin sen kestäisi jotta olisi vähän  pelivaraa töyssyjäkin silmällä pitäen. Ja toki kuplimisen olisi syytä loppua kokonaan. 


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## hcf

Mulla roiskus niistä hitsauksista. Tosin eri vanne  :Hymy:  Ei passannu yli 15psi pistää

----------


## mahead

> Tänään se näytti edelleen kuplivan, mutta jonkinlainen paine oli pysynyt. Kokeilin lisätä painetta n. 1 barin asti, ja silloin litku alkoi oikein suihkuamaan siitä raosta, kuten eilenkin. Paineen laskiessa vuotokin sitten rauhoittui. Lisäsin vähän litkua ja kävin vartin lenkin ajelemassa. Hyvältä kyllä tuntui, mutta loppuun asti kuplaa siihen saumaan tuli. 
> 
> Pitää nyt kattoa rupeaako tuo tuosta asettumaan, vai pitääkö rengas itse teippailla. Vaikkei tuota yhtä baria normaalisti tulekaan pidettyä, niin haluaisin että se kuitenkin sen kestäisi jotta olisi vähän  pelivaraa töyssyjäkin silmällä pitäen. Ja toki kuplimisen olisi syytä loppua kokonaan.



Oulun Motonetistä joku ehti ostamaan viimeisen Gorilla-teippirullan, mutta minulle löytyi vielä yksi kappale Kärkkäisiltä. Oli aikomus tänä viikonloppuna ruveta eturengasta teippailemaan uusiksi, kun ei se siitä tuntunut pitävämmäksi muuttuvan. 0,5 barin ja suuremmilla paineilla litku alkoi vuotamaan joka päivä kun kokeilin, ja tuolla 1 barin paineella oikein suihkuamaan.

Nyt kuitenkin viimeiset 50 km ajettuani se rengas rupesi pitämään paineita. Luulen kuitenkin että ajokilometrejä suurempi merkitys on ollut sillä, että töihin paluun myötä olen kolmena päivänä työpaikan puolella tuonut pyörän lämpimiin sisätiloihin. Ja siis nimenomaan siellä päässä vuodot ovat tuntuneet vähentyvän. Tänään kärsi jo 0,9 baria laittaa eikä mitään vuotoa enää tullut, joten taisi se rengas nyt vihdoinkin tiivistyä.

Nyt kelpaa päästellä ja loppujen lopuksi nuo tubeless ready mulefutit oli ensikertalaisellekin todella helpot laittaa tubelessiksi. Bud & Lou eivät myöskään tuottaneet ylimääräisiä murheita. Jos tuo veikkaus lämpötilasta osuu kohdalleen, lämpimämmillä ilmoilla ei varmaankaan olisi ollut mitään ongelmia. Viikko sitten kun projektia aloittelin, pakkasta oli kuitenkin joku 15 ⁰C.

----------


## Läskimasa

Miksei vaan vois räpsäyttää Fattystripperit kehille ja pompauttaa kumit päälle? Varmasti tiivis kerralla. Ei tarttis gorillan kans säätää...

----------


## IJa

> Miksei vaan vois räpsäyttää Fattystripperit kehille ja pompauttaa kumit päälle? Varmasti tiivis kerralla. Ei tarttis gorillan kans säätää...



Kerrotko mistä olet niitä ostanut? Pikainen googlettelu ei tuottanut tuloksia.

----------


## mahead

> Miksei vaan vois räpsäyttää Fattystripperit kehille ja pompauttaa kumit päälle? Varmasti tiivis kerralla. Ei tarttis gorillan kans säätää...



No kai sitä vois, mutta vähän hankalaa se olisi ollut kun kuulen koko termin vasta ekaa kertaa nyt.  :Hymy: 


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## MK16

Itse laitoin kans stripperit kun aikani taistelin teippien kanssa. Oli niin helppo homma että en muita systeemejä enää käytä. Noin 5-10min rengasta kohden meni aikaa ja kerrasta piti ilmat ilman litkuja. Pari päivän päästä pistin desin verran litkua molempiin renkaisiin ennen lenkille lähtöä. Yhtään ei ollut vuotanu ilmaa. Täältä tilasin http://www.fatbike24.de/advanced_sea...ripper&x=0&y=0

----------


## JohnOrion

Pääsin vasta nyt koittamaan Singleä ensi kerran. Fiilis oli mahtava, kun pyörällä pääsi paitsi tasaisella, niin myös jäisen möykkyisellä hiekkatiellä, kumpareisella lumipolulla ja jopa hangessa. Näin talven liukkailla keleillä ei näköjään läski tarvi edes nastarenkaita, sillä monta erityyppistä jäistä alustaa tuli ajaettua, eikä kertaakaan tuntunut, että pito olisi lähtenyt alta. Hyvä niin, sillä ei kiinnostaisi näin kalliin ostoksen jälkeen laittaa lisäsatasia renkaisiin.  

Ajotuntuman suhteen ei ollut missään valittamista, joten runkokoon valintakin taisi mennä nappiin. Sen tosin huomasin, että *takarenkaasta tuli tasaisella ajattaessa aikamoista pomppua*. Syy lienee tasaiselle väärässä ilmanpaineessa (taisin jättää ilmanpaineet viimeksi n. 14 PSI:hin). Pitänee ilmeisesti laittaa kovemmat paineet, mikäli haluaa tasaisempaa menoa tasaisella.

----------


## hcf

14psi ja kovemmat? ei missään nimessä. Läskipyörässä haetaan minimipaineita ei maksimi  :Hymy: 
Kyllä se pomputtelu johtuu ihan epämuodostuneesta renkaasta tai on huonosti vanteella. (toki voi olla vannekki soikia) Omat bulldozerit pomputti kummatki.
SIttekku perse pomppii penkillä polkemisen tahtiin niin on liian vähän painetta. BD kyllä alkaa jo itseohjaileen ennen sitä

En minäkään nastoja ole hankkinu ku niitä jääkelejä on suhteessa niin vähän täällä lapissa. Ja pyörä on lenkki käytössä niin ei oo pakko mennä liukkaalle ajaan.

----------


## JohnOrion

> Kyllä se pomputtelu johtuu ihan epämuodostuneesta renkaasta tai on huonosti vanteella. (toki voi olla vannekki soikia) Omat bulldozerit pomputti kummatki.
> SIttekku perse pomppii penkillä polkemisen tahtiin niin on liian vähän painetta.



Taisin vähän huonosti ilmaista asian, kun tosiaan persehän se pomppii polkemisen tahtiin tasaisella (heti kun maasto muuttuu niin pomppu on poissa). Tiedossa tosiaaan on, että alhaisista paineista läskeilyssä on kyse, mutta tuli jostain netin läskeilyoppaasta katsottua, että kun kuitenkin testiajot teen lähimaastossa, mikä omassa ympäristössä tarkoittaa enimmäkseen päällystettyjä, toki nyt lumen- ja jäänpeitossa olevia teitä, niin paineita voi laittaa jopa sinne 25PSI:hin asti (12-15PSI trail riding, 20-25PSI pavement/urban). Ajattelin tuosta 14PSI:stä hakea kompromissin kaikille alustoille, mutta näköjään valinta on tehtävä alustan mukaan.

Meinasipa kylmä hiki nousta hcfreakin kommenttia lukiessa, kun ei sitä nyt haluaisi ensin ostaa yli oman budjettinsa maksavaa harrastepyörää ja sitten todeta, että ennen ensimmäistä ajoakaan kyseessä on huoltotapaus.

----------


## hcf

jaa-a meikä ajelee 3-5psi. Takarenkaalla jos on toi alle 3 niin alkaa pomputtelu. Renkaana tosin bud/lou. Kesällä vähä enemmän jos on vaikka hiekkatietä pitkästi.
Toki kelvillä vois ajella vähän kovemmillaki mutta sinne en nyt tarkotuksella mene ajeleen.
bulldozerit oli 7-10psi.
Mahtaakohan sulla mittari olla kunnossa? Tai sitte rengas oli vaan tyhjentyny sitte viime mittauksen. Ei pitäs pakkanenkaan laskea niin paljoa. Melekee kandee kattoa aina ennen lenkille lähtöä. Sehän riippuu aina ilmastaki näin talvella jos lämpimässä tallissa pumppaa.

----------


## JohnOrion

> Mahtaakohan sulla mittari olla kunnossa? Tai sitte rengas oli vaan tyhjentyny sitte viime mittauksen. Ei pitäs pakkanenkaan laskea niin paljoa. Melekee kandee kattoa aina ennen lenkille lähtöä. Sehän riippuu aina ilmastaki näin talvella jos lämpimässä tallissa pumppaa.



Topeakin fatbike-pumpun mittarilla muutama viikko sitten laitoin suunnilleen 14-15PSI. Toki voi olla, että renkaat ovat tosiaan tyhjentyneet jonkin verran vaikkeivat ne kyllä kovin tyhjiltä tuntuneet. Pitänee laittaa uudestaan ilmaa, vaikka sitten siihen 7-10 PSI:hin, ja tarkastaa tilanne uudelleen.

----------


## hcf

> vaikka sitten siihen 7-10 PSI



Lämpimässä pyörävarastossa muistaakseni säilytät? Eli pumppaa sen mukaan että se pakkasessa laskee tohon. 0 keliin se on about 2psi enemmän +1psi per -10astetta.
Tarkkaa hommaa  :Leveä hymy: 
Kesällä ei niinkään ku lämpötilaerot pienemmät.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Kerrotko mistä olet niitä ostanut? Pikainen googlettelu ei tuottanut tuloksia.



Ei vai? Guugleen hakusanaksi: fattystripper ja ekana tuloksena tämä: http://fattystripper.com

Tuolta siis tilannu pari kertaa. Halvat postit eikä mee tulleja eikä alveja yhestä paketista.

----------


## mahead

> Näin talven liukkailla keleillä ei näköjään läski tarvi edes nastarenkaita, sillä monta erityyppistä jäistä alustaa tuli ajaettua, eikä kertaakaan tuntunut, että pito olisi lähtenyt alta.



Ei silti kannata liian rennosti ottaa vesijäisillä reiteillä.  :Vink: 


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## IJa

> Ei vai? Guugleen hakusanaksi: fattystripper ja ekana tuloksena tämä: http://fattystripper.com
> 
> Tuolta siis tilannu pari kertaa. Halvat postit eikä mee tulleja eikä alveja yhestä paketista.



Juu. Huonosti kirjoitin. Tarkoitin että en löytänyt Euroopasta muualta kuin fatbike24, josta ne on loppu. 
Pitää kokeilla suoraan tuolta. Kiitos vinkistä.

----------


## mahead

Aiemmin tällä viikolla ei ole ollut tilaisuutta ajella, mutta tänään ajattelin lähteä kun sopivasti oli ennen saunomista aikaa. Pihalla 24 ⁰C pakkasta, joten mielenkiinnolla lähdin testaamaan miten eri varusteet toimivat. Kolmisen varttia ehdin ajella, ja ainakin tämmöiset asiat tuli opittua:

- Blizzin Proflip XT -hiihtolasit olivat täysin käyttökelvottomat. Balaclavan alta pääsi hiukan hengitysilmaa lasien alle ensimmäisten metrien aikana, ja ne vetivät itsensä heti sellaiseen huuruun ettei niitä voinut enää silmien edessä pitää. Loppulenkki meni linssit ylös käännettynä.

- XXL:n Fat Bagin vetoketjuja ei ole tehty kylmille ilmoille. Molemmilta puolin vetoketjun vedin murtui (!) keskeltä irti, enkä todellakaan käyttänyt isommin voimaa. Hajoamishetkellä totesin että taisivat olla muovisia, mutta kyllä nuo jotain huokoista metalliseosta näyttäs olevan.

- Aiemmin kertomani tubeless-asennus ei ole onnistunut. Lämpimämmillä ilmoilla ongelmia ei ole ollut, mutta nyt eturengas innostui vuotamaan ihan kunnolla. 2,5 km matkalla jouduin kolmesti lisäämään ilmaa, ja viimeisellä kerralla vuoto oli niin paha ettei renkaaseen jäänyt enää nimeksikään painetta. 2,5 km paluumatka menikin sitten pyörää talutellen.

- Nollapaineilla Budissa on kohtalaisesti selfsteeriä.  :Hymy: 

- Scoopin vaihteet ja jarrut olivat aika tunnottomat, mutta toimivat silti eivätkä takelleet.

- XXL:n MagicShine jaksoi palaa ongelmitta. Ei sillä, pikkuteholla kolme varttia onkin syytä kestää, mutta aika paljon noissa on kuulunut akkuongelmia olevan, joten ilmeisesti itselleni sattui toimivat akut. Isompi akku on vielä 15 ⁰C pakkasilmoilla kestänyt 30 min/suunta -työmatkat koko viikon ajan lataamatta.

- Lidlin 12 euron aluskerrasto, Luhdan toppatakki, Rukan toppahousut ja Hestran tumput ovat oikein lämmin ja toimiva yhdistelmä. Tosin testi loppui vähän lyhyeen, mutta koko tuona aikana ei kylmä tullut. Eikä kuuma, olo oli sopiva.

- Merinovillainen kauluri tuntui hengityssuojana paljon paremmalta kuin keinokuituinen rei'itetty balaclava.

- Ko. balaclava piti kyllä muuten pään sopivan lämpöisenä

Lyhyt lenkki mutta kyllä siinä läskinöösin tietämys karttui.  :Hymy:

----------


## hcf

Itehän en alkanu talveksi edes värkkään tubelesseja  :Hymy:  Ei kerkee ajaa niin paljoa suksilta.
Laskettelulasit/kypärä toimii kovalla pakkasella jos semmoset löytyy.
Parintunnin lenkillä sain magicshine 608 / 2.0Ah  loppumaan eikä ollu edes täydellä teholla mutta onneksi oli kypärälamppu kaverina jossa vielä riitti virtaa. Ikävää jos jossaki keskellä mettää menee valot. Vara-akku ois kova mutta turhan tyyris xxl:ssä.

----------


## mahead

> Itehän en alkanu talveksi edes värkkään tubelesseja



Minun taas piti saada värkättävää.  :Hymy:  Takarengas kyllä onnistui heti, siinä on ilma pysynyt alusta alkaen, mutta tuo eturengas tuntuu olevan murheenkryyni. Täytyy viikonlopun aikana ottaa se irti ja kokeilla itse teippaamalla josko onnistuisi paremmin.





> Laskettelulasit/kypärä toimii kovalla pakkasella jos semmoset löytyy.



Ei löydy, mutta ehkä noita voisi vielä kokeilla. Aiemmin oli 100% Enduro-lasit kokeilussa. Eivät huurtuneet (kaksoislasi), mutta olivat aivan liian isot minun naamallani eikä ollut toivoakaan että olis pyöräilykypärä mahtunut samaan aikaan. Sitten tuli hankittua nuo Blizzit. Istuvat paremmin, joskaan ei se kypärä oikein tahdo näidenkään kanssa mahtua. Huurtuminen oli sitten isompi ongelma, vaikka toivoin että lasit olisi tuon kääntömekanismin avulla ehtineet kirkastua.

Onko vinkkejä laskettelulaseista jotka eivät kauhean isot olisi, eivät vähästä huurtuisi ja olisivat kirkkaalla lasilla? Edullisuus olisi plussaa; nuo 100%-lasit sai viiteen kymppiin ja Blizzit oli vähän halvemmat. Suurin motiivi lasien käytölle on nenän vuotamisen vähentäminen, joskaan ei sekään haittaa että silmät tulisi suojatuksi.





> Parintunnin lenkillä sain magicshine 608 / 2.0Ah  loppumaan eikä ollu edes täydellä teholla mutta onneksi oli kypärälamppu kaverina jossa vielä riitti virtaa. Ikävää jos jossaki keskellä mettää menee valot. Vara-akku ois kova mutta turhan tyyris xxl:ssä.



Noiden muiden huonojen kokemusten perusteella on omani mukana tullutta vara-akkua usein pidettyä mukana, mutta toistaiseksi se on jäänyt käyttämättä. Tehoasetus on tosin ollut pienimmällä tai toiseksi pienimmällä, kun sillä on nähnyt lumisessa maastossa täysin riittävästi. Joskus kokeilin laittaa täyden tehon loppulenkin ajaksi ja silloin akun merkkivalo syttyi muistaakseni lähes heti. Mulla on siis tuo viiden ledin malli, olikohan mallinimi 618C tms. Maksoi kesällä tarjouksessa 99 e ja mukana tuli kaksi akkua sekä muuta tilpehööriä.

----------


## mahead

> Minun taas piti saada värkättävää.  Takarengas kyllä onnistui heti, siinä on ilma pysynyt alusta alkaen, mutta tuo eturengas tuntuu olevan murheenkryyni. Täytyy viikonlopun aikana ottaa se irti ja kokeilla itse teippaamalla josko onnistuisi paremmin.



Tänään tuli purettua tuo rengas. Mitään suurta vuotokohtaa ei näkynyt missään, joten veikkaan syypääksi alkuperäisen teippauksen saumaa joka oli just samassa kohdassa kuin vanteen kehän sauma. Siinä oli siis n. 10 cm teipattu päällekkäin, niin että päädyt jäivät vanteen saumakohdan eri puolille.

Kaippa siellä jokin sitten kylmässä sen verran vetäytyi että jostain kohtaa rupesi vuotamaan. Vastaavasti huonelämmössä rengas piti paineita ilman mitään ongelmia taas. Toki siinä n. 50 ⁰C olikin lämpötilaeroa.





> Onko vinkkejä laskettelulaseista jotka eivät kauhean isot olisi, eivät vähästä huurtuisi ja olisivat kirkkaalla lasilla? Edullisuus olisi plussaa; nuo 100%-lasit sai viiteen kymppiin ja Blizzit oli vähän halvemmat.



Kävin hakemassa XXL:stä Anon Helix 2.0 -lasit. Ei ole vielä käytännön kokemusta, mutta kuivaharjoittelun perusteella kypärä mahtuu päähän, eivät huurtuneet (kaksikerroksinen linssi) ja muutenkin ihan positiivisen oloiset. Pimeäajon kannalta vähän huonot linssit vaan, kun toinen päästää 6 % valoa ja toinen 55 %. Mutta jos nuo muuten ovat hyvät, niin sitten tilaan ulkomailta kirkkaan linssin kun semmoinenkin onneksi on saatavilla.

----------


## Pekkaki

Singlellä tänään taas töihin.. ja kylläpä on tarkkaa rengaspaineiden kanssa ainakin vakio renkailla.

Aamusta oli polut keskeltä kuperia ja nuoskalunta, renkaisiin viksuna lähtiessä vetäsin 0,6 bar paineet.. melkoista temppuilua polulla pysyttely, mut asfaltilla rullasi upeesti.

----------


## hcf

Ne bulldozerit on kyl huonot polulla jos on vähääkään pehmeetä. Ainaki eturenkaana. Lähtee niin yllättäen alta. EI mitään tunnetta.
Takarenkaana menee jos ei kaipaa enempää vetopitoa

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Ne bulldozerit on kyl huonot polulla jos on vähääkään pehmeetä. Ainaki eturenkaana. Lähtee niin yllättäen alta. EI mitään tunnetta.
> Takarenkaana menee jos ei kaipaa enempää vetopitoa



Yhdyn tähän eturengas asiaan täysin, suoraan sanoen nyt kun lunta on taas vaihteeksi tullut ja kohta myös mennyt niin bulldozer on jopa hengenvaarallinen edessä. Se kun lähtee viemään niin sittenhän myös mennään vailla minkäänlaista pitoa. Katsotaan korjaantuuko tämä asia kun eilen hain Maxxis Colossus exo tr 4.8":n eturenkaaksi.
Edit: Pistin tämän myös tubeless niinkuin bulldozerit, erittäin helposti meni tämä myöskin jalkapumpulla.

----------


## Pekkaki

Tilasin Surlyn Budin eturenkaaksi..  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiituri

Dillinger 5 edessä JJ4.8 takana on talvivarusteena ja litkutettuna tietysti. Vakuumipussilla menee kerrasta pitäväksi. Oikeastaan ei tarvi edes litkuja.

Se litkujen pyrittely pitää tehdä pikittain ei pyöritellen akselin ympäri. Litkua halutaan vanteen ja renkaan saumaan eikä renkaan keskelle. VUodot on renkaan ja vanteen liitoksessa jos ne jossain on.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Yhdyn tähän eturengas asiaan täysin, suoraan sanoen nyt kun lunta on taas vaihteeksi tullut ja kohta myös mennyt niin bulldozer on jopa hengenvaarallinen edessä. Se kun lähtee viemään niin sittenhän myös mennään vailla minkäänlaista pitoa. Katsotaan korjaantuuko tämä asia kun eilen hain Maxxis Colossus exo tr 4.8":n eturenkaaksi.



Pari tuntia kävin kokeilemassa Colossusta jäätyneillä poluilla ja jo heti ensimetreiltä tuli semmoinen fiilis että nyt on pitoa ja niin myös oli. Kertaakaan ei tullut kurvaillessa semmoista olotilaa että kohta mennään kyljellään ja lujaa niinkuin Bulldozer teki. Pitäisiköhän laittaa Colossus myös taakse ? Harkitsen vakavasti !

----------


## lera

Tänään halkesi vapaaratas 2016 Scoopista. Onko kukaan vaihtanu kestävämpää tilalle. Menee ilmeisesti takuuseen mutta jos sais kestävämpää ja nopeammin tilalle niin aina parempi. Scoopissa on jotkut Moduksen navat konelaakereilla.

----------


## hcf

> Tänään halkesi vapaaratas 2016 Scoopista. Onko kukaan vaihtanu kestävämpää tilalle. Menee ilmeisesti takuuseen mutta jos sais kestävämpää ja nopeammin tilalle niin aina parempi. Scoopissa on jotkut Moduksen navat konelaakereilla.



Eiiiiiii mie jo toivoin että näis ois kestävempää ratasta ku noissa whiten pyörissä  :Leveä hymy: 
Toivottavasti oli yksittäistapaus

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Tänään halkesi vapaaratas 2016 Scoopista. Onko kukaan vaihtanu kestävämpää tilalle. Menee ilmeisesti takuuseen mutta jos sais kestävämpää ja nopeammin tilalle niin aina parempi. Scoopissa on jotkut Moduksen navat konelaakereilla.



http://www.modusnakano.com/product_detail.php?id=137 Ilmeisesti tämänlainen, kukahan on vaparin valmistaja ?

----------


## mahead

Osaatko arvioida montako sataa / tuhatta kilometriä se vapaaratas kesti? Ja minkälaisia ne kilometrit oli (aina täysiä suurilla väännöillä, vai leppoisampaa polkuajelua)?


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## Pekka.S

> Osaatko arvioida montako sataa / tuhatta kilometriä se vapaaratas kesti? Ja minkälaisia ne kilometrit oli (aina täysiä suurilla väännöillä, vai leppoisampaa polkuajelua)?



Minulta ei ole vielä hajonnut vapaaratas, mutta alkukesästä alkoi tahmimaan ja pyörittelemään polkimia rullatessa. Johtui ilmeisesti mudassa rämpimisestä.
Tilanne korjaantui itsestään, mutta jotain pientä välystä vapaarattaassa oli havaittavissa silloin. Valitin asiasta valmistajalle ja lähettivät minulle kaksi vapaaratasta tilalle.
Tähän mennessä kilometrejä kertynyt noin 2500, johon mahtuu noin 35 kg peräkärryn vetoa noin 400 km, vaihtelevaa polkua/metsää ehkä 1400 km ja loput maantietä.
Ja edelleen mennään siis alkuperäisellä vapaarattaalla.

----------


## lera

Huomenna pääsee tutkimaan tarkemmin.  Työt häiritsee harrastuksia. Pyörällä on ajettu 1500-2000km. Kaiken tyylistä ajoa.  Kelvistä suohon ja siltä väliltä.

----------


## solisti

Täällä on kans yksi haljennut vapaarattaan runko Scoopista. Vapaaratas on vähän vastaava kuin joissakin Shimanon navoissa. Joku Joytechin vapaaratas muistaakseni sinne meni (oisko tuo http://www.bikeplus.co.uk/p/77483/Jo...m-Bolt-Through). Takanavan rakenne on kyllä minusta aika kyseenalainen 190mm napaan (2 laakeria), mutta onhan tuo pysynyt taas 10kk kasassa. Kannattaa tsekata, että ne päätyholkit on kireällä, niin se ei pääse elämään.

----------


## hcf

> Kannattaa tsekata, että ne päätyholkit on kireällä, niin se ei pääse elämään.



Joo olen huomannu että nuo ajan kanssa vähä löystyy. Helppo ku pitää yhellä kädellä taka/etu haarukasta kiinni ja painelee peukalolla vannetta. Jos on klapia niin ne on löystyny

----------


## Pekkaki

Surly Bud nyt vaihdettu eturenkaaksi ja olipas helppoa,  jos vertaa kippurasarvisen renkulan vaihtoon. 
Rengas lähti vanteelta ilman työkaluja,  sisärengas oli kuorrutettu jollain oudolla purulla ja imuroin ne jauhot pois..  Mitähän ideaa tai mitä se jauho edes oli? 

Painetta laitoin 1,2bar ja Bud vaikuttaa olevan vanteella suorassa.  Olkoot siinä huomiseen ja sitten voisi laskea paineet ajon mukaan sopivammiksi. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Esabbi

Onko teillä uusissa silvereissä klappii taka-akselissa ? Mulla on sama napa cubessa siinä on klappii . Toinen laakeri väljä akseliin. Ilmoitin myyjälle ens viikolla tietää lisää ..


Lähetetty minun SM-A500FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mahead

> Surly Bud nyt vaihdettu eturenkaaksi ja olipas helppoa,  jos vertaa kippurasarvisen renkulan vaihtoon.



Kyllä vain! Viidesti olen ottanut noita kumeja vanteilta ja laittanut takaisin, ja joka kerta yllätyn miten helposti ne menevät. Kippurasarven renkaiden kanssa joutuu tapella vaikka ja miten, ja vaikka periaatteet ja tekniikat on selvillä, niin silti se meinaa mennä ähräämiseksi. Sekä Bulldozerit että Bud ja Lou irtosivat Mulefutilta kun omalla painolla nojasi käsien päällä renkaiden kylkeen niin että paine tuli lähelle vanteen reunaa. Takaisin menevät kun vain asettelee.

Vaikka tubeless-setuppi onkin nyt, niin paljon vähemmän minua ketuttaisi ruveta tämän pyörän kanssa metsässä rengashommiin, kuin maantien varrella kippurasarven rengasta vaihtamaan. Jälkimmäisestä on kokemusta, ensimmäisestä ei. Ja joo, toki voi aina visioida sellaiset olosuhteet joilla tuon lausunnon voi argumentoida nurin.  :Hymy: 





> Rengas lähti vanteelta ilman työkaluja,  sisärengas oli kuorrutettu jollain oudolla purulla ja imuroin ne jauhot pois..  Mitähän ideaa tai mitä se jauho edes oli?



Joku muu paremmin tietävä voi oikaista jos luulen väärin, mutta käsittääkseni sen tehtävä on vähentää sisäkumin ja renkaan välistä kitkaa; tällöin sisäkumi asettunee paremmin sinne ulkokumin sisälle ja varmaan se kestääkin silloin paremmin.

----------


## mahead

> Onko teillä uusissa silvereissä klappii taka-akselissa ? Mulla on sama napa cubessa siinä on klappii . Toinen laakeri väljä akseliin.



Huomaako sen klapin ihan pyörää nostellessa tai ajossa, vai vain paikallaan vannetta väännellessä? En ole omassani mitään huomannut, mutta en ole erikseen siltä varalta tutkinutkaan.

----------


## Esabbi

Ottaa renkaasta kiinni kummallakin kädellä ja heiluttelee.

Lähetetty minun SM-A500FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## lera

No nyt on vapaaratas vihdoin irti.  Olihan tiukassa. Vähän aikaa sai  googlettaa että miten irrotetaan.  Lopulta lähti siten että 12mm kuusiokolo ruuvipenkkiin ja jarrulevyn puolelta avain sisään ja vastapäivään rengasta pyörittämällä.  

Vapaarattaan malli on juurikin tuon tyyppinen mitä ylempänä on linkattu.  Kivijalkaan ei tänään kerkeä. Samaa osaa käytetään ilmeisesti spezializedin joissakin malleissa.  Pitää maanantaina käydä ainaki Oulun kaupat kiertää.

----------


## heenakki

> Onko teillä uusissa silvereissä klappii taka-akselissa ? Mulla on sama napa cubessa siinä on klappii . Toinen laakeri väljä akseliin. Ilmoitin myyjälle ens viikolla tietää lisää ..
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A500FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Joo mulla on kans hieman klappia taka-akselissa kun käsin heiluttelee. Ajaessa ei niinkään haittaa, mutta jokin terävä naksahdus kuuluu jostain takaa silloin tällöin, sitä en tiedä mistä johtuu mut tuntuu polkimissa pienenä nykäyksenä.

----------


## mahead

> Joo mulla on kans hieman klappia taka-akselissa kun käsin heiluttelee. Ajaessa ei niinkään haittaa, mutta jokin terävä naksahdus kuuluu jostain takaa silloin tällöin, sitä en tiedä mistä johtuu mut tuntuu polkimissa pienenä nykäyksenä.



Klappia en vielä ehtinyt testailemaan, mutta tuo nykäys on tuttu, eli mulla myös satunnaisesti tapahtuu. Tyypillisesti kun aloittaa pyörittämään kampia tuntuu kuin ihan lyhyen matkaa pyörähtäs jotenkin tyhjää. On ollu kuitenkin niin satunnaista (luokkaa kerran tai pari per sata kilsaa) että en ole ruvennut selvittämään ennenkun keksii jonkin tavan toistaa asia. 


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## hcf

> Pitää maanantaina käydä ainaki Oulun kaupat kiertää.



Raportoippa tänne minkälaista vaparia siihen löytyy. Kiinnostaa tietää.
Vai onko ne täysin napakohtasia että modukselta pitää tilata.
Lukeeko siinä mitää malli numeroita että vois netistä etsiä?

----------


## Lakuduunaa

12mm taka-akselissa on klappia ainakin jos läpiakseli ei ole kiristetty oikein. Pyörän kasauspäivänä ihmettelin että mitä helvettiä kun on klappia, mutta sitten kun ymmärsin läpiakselin kiristyksen niin johan loppui. Mulla kans tekee välillä semmoisen flatspotin kun polkasee, ei joka kerta, mutta sillon tällön.

----------


## lera

Ei lue mitään navassa eikä vapaarattaassa.

----------


## Esabbi

Hakkasin akseliin pistepuikolla patteja laakerin kohdalle ja vielä lukitetta väliin. Nyt laakerin on napakasti kiinni , eikä klappaa enään. 

Lähetetty minun SM-A500FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## heenakki

No niin, nyt tuli kiristettyä se läpiakseli kunnolla. Oli näköjään aika löysällä, nyt on jämäkkä eikä tunnu klappia.

----------


## SamuPoku

Pakko oli tehdä tunnukset foorumille ja jakaa kokemukset 2015 ostetusta Scoop Double Deluxesta. Kilometrejä takana n.2200 ja veivainta ei ole säälitty yhtään. Perus pesut lenkin jälkeen ja rasvausta tarvittaessa. Kesällä antautui etulaakerit, tästä muutama viikko niin meni keskiö. Joulukuun alussa alkas vapaaratas pykimään, puhdistuksella ja mobililla sai elvytettyä. Tästä pari viikkoa, niin takahaarukan ja satuluputken sauma murtui. 
Silverbäkin Elenan kanssa on nyt vaihdeltu viestejä n kk verran ja ens viikolla pitäis tulla uus 2017 mallin runko ja kokonaan uusi takanapa. Mielenkiintoista tässä on se, että kolmessa viestissä oon tivannut vapaarattaan merkkiä ja mallia... 2 ekaa vastausta oli että laittavat uuden vaparin rungon mukana ja viimeisessä lupasivat kokonaan uuden takanavan eli heillä ei mitään käryä mikä toi vapari on. Surffailun perusteella kallistuisin kans tuohon Joytechin 142mm vapariin... Laitan lisää kommenttia tulemaan kun  takuuosat saapuvat.

----------


## hcf

> viimeisessä lupasivat kokonaan uuden takanavan eli heillä ei mitään käryä mikä toi vapari on.



Et joutunu maksaan navasta mittää?
Eihän nuilla kuluvilla osilla ole ku vuoden takuu.

Helvetinmoinen homma alkaa kasaamaan kehää uudelle navalle  :Leveä hymy: 
Ei ole halpaa pyörähuollossakaan

----------


## SamuPoku

"We will include the complete rear hub free of charge. "
Hieman kans ihmettelin, mutta en valita  :Hymy: 

Kävin paikallisessa kysymässä navan vaihtoa ja hintaa tulee 40 egeä, pinnat varmaan ei käy joten niistä vähän ylimääräistä. Eli ei mikään ihan paha...

----------


## solisti

> Pakko oli tehdä tunnukset foorumille ja jakaa kokemukset 2015 ostetusta Scoop Double Deluxesta. Kilometrejä takana n.2200 ja veivainta ei ole säälitty yhtään. Perus pesut lenkin jälkeen ja rasvausta tarvittaessa. Kesällä antautui etulaakerit, tästä muutama viikko niin meni keskiö. Joulukuun alussa alkas vapaaratas pykimään, puhdistuksella ja mobililla sai elvytettyä. Tästä pari viikkoa, niin takahaarukan ja satuluputken sauma murtui. 
> Silverbäkin Elenan kanssa on nyt vaihdeltu viestejä n kk verran ja ens viikolla pitäis tulla uus 2017 mallin runko ja kokonaan uusi takanapa. Mielenkiintoista tässä on se, että kolmessa viestissä oon tivannut vapaarattaan merkkiä ja mallia... 2 ekaa vastausta oli että laittavat uuden vaparin rungon mukana ja viimeisessä lupasivat kokonaan uuden takanavan eli heillä ei mitään käryä mikä toi vapari on. Surffailun perusteella kallistuisin kans tuohon Joytechin 142mm vapariin... Laitan lisää kommenttia tulemaan kun  takuuosat saapuvat.



Kyllä ne niitä vapaarattaita on lähettäneet ainakin mulle. Tuleeko 2017 runko muuten läpiakselilla varustettuna, silloinhan takanapa on vaihdettava (eikö kaikki paitsi delight 2017 ole läpiakselilla)? Tuollainen Joytech 142mm on asennettu Spessulla Oulussa mun Scooppiin, viime vuonna niitä oli ainakin siellä hyllyssä. Eli on yhteeensopiva. Läpiakselinavassa voi olla sitten ihan eri vapaarataskin.

----------


## solisti

> No nyt on vapaaratas vihdoin irti.  Olihan tiukassa. Vähän aikaa sai  googlettaa että miten irrotetaan.  Lopulta lähti siten että 12mm kuusiokolo ruuvipenkkiin ja jarrulevyn puolelta avain sisään ja vastapäivään rengasta pyörittämällä.  
> 
> Vapaarattaan malli on juurikin tuon tyyppinen mitä ylempänä on linkattu.  Kivijalkaan ei tänään kerkeä. Samaa osaa käytetään ilmeisesti spezializedin joissakin malleissa.  Pitää maanantaina käydä ainaki Oulun kaupat kiertää.



Mulla on yksi vapaaratas Oulussa hyllyssä, jos ei heti löydy kaupoilta (Spessulla varmaan on) ja tarvit nopeasti.

----------


## SamuPoku

Joo, 2017 on läpiakselilla. Jostakin olin lukevinani että nykyiseen napaan kävisi 12mm läpiakseli jos vaihtaa ne päätyholkit.
Kiitokset vapaarattaan mallin vahvistamisesta.

----------


## lera

> Mulla on yksi vapaaratas Oulussa hyllyssä, jos ei heti löydy kaupoilta (Spessulla varmaan on) ja tarvit nopeasti.



Kiitti tiedosta.  Käyn tosiaan huomenna Spessulla ja jos ei sieltä löydy niin otan yhteyttä.   :Hymy:

----------


## asiantuntija

Eikös näissä lösöpyörissä ole leveämmät keskiöt muutenkin. Kun runtataan putkelta suurin osa ajasta.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Tässä on kuukauden vanhasta Scoop Doublesta  läpiakselillisen vapaaratas, sen verran alkoi häiritsemään tämä keskustelu täällä niin otinpa käsille. On tännekkin sitten laittettu kuva. Mitään merkintojä ei löytynyt.



Tässä sun ringlen ohjeet vastaavaan napaan: http://www.fat-bike.de/sun-ringle-mu...ike-wheels_en/

----------


## lera

No nyt on pyörä kasassa taas.  Vapaaratas löyty tuolta paikallisesta. Joytech 142mm 12mm. Pari jäi kuulemma varastoon vielä. Jospa tuo nyt kestää jonku aikaa.

----------


## hcf

> Eikös näissä lösöpyörissä ole leveämmät keskiöt muutenkin. Kun runtataan putkelta suurin osa ajasta.



Putkelta en minä ainakaan runttaa. Välitykset riittää ihan istuen ajamaan isompaanki mäkeen. Pito myös häviää takarenkaalta putkelta runtatessa. Korkeintaan nostetaan perse penkistä juurakossa.
Suolla joskus joutuu vähä tasapainottaan painojakaumaa että ei sukella niin syvällä.

Maantiepyörällä tulee putkelta ajettua huomattavasti enemmän. Se onki enemmän semmosta suorittamista.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Putkelta en minä ainakaan runttaa. Välitykset riittää ihan istuen ajamaan isompaanki mäkeen. Korkeintaan nostetaan perse penkistä juurakossa.
> Suolla joskus joutuu vähä tasapainottaan painojakaumaa että ei sukella niin syvällä.



Juuri näin. 👍

----------


## ferodoz

Moro. Noviisina kyselen onko muilla ollut samanlaista ongelmaa, vai onko tää ihan perusjuttuja. Pyörä on siis toi Scoop Fatty, 2x10 vaihteisto.

Eli eilen lenkillä toimi ihan normaalisti, mutta tänään heti startissa alkas ketju hyppimään tosi pahasti. Vika on sitä pahempi mitä pienemmillä rattailla ajetaan. Välillä ketjut jopa hyppi pois paikaltaan. Ketju tuntuis olevan ihan luvattoman löysä, mikähän tässä olis mahdollinen vika? Kiristin tuntuis liikkuvan ihan normaalisti.

Kilsoja takana max 200km.

----------


## solisti

Joku ketjun linkki voi olla myös jumissa, tarkista liikkuuko kaikki löysästi.
Tai sitten takavaihtajan rissat (ohjainrullat) on jäässä, pyöriikö ne? 
Onko vastaava ongelma sekä isolla, että pienellä eturattaalla?
Joku ongelma vapaarattaassa? Pyöriikö ketju taaksepäin normaalisti?
Onko pikalukituksella oleva takanapa? Sekin voi olla löystynyt ja tuo vaihtestolle ongelmia? Kun irrotat renkaan, onko navan päätyholkit kunnolla kiinni ja tuntuuko vanteessa välystä paikallaan ollen heilutellessa?

----------


## hcf

Edellisellä fillarilla sattu samaa lähes uutena. Vika oli että yks ketjun linkki oli aunnut. Taluttelin pyörähuoltoon ku sattu lähellä olemaan ja se otti viottuneen pois ja laitto pikaliittimen tilalle.

----------


## lera

Eilen tuli takuuosa.  Saapuikin koko napa.  Eli nyt on varaosia varalta.  Napa oli erilainen ku entinen.  Pitää kuva laittaa kun kerkeää.

----------


## Pekkaki

Mistä löytyisi singlen vanteille sopivaa vanneteippiä? 
En ole fillarissa keksinyt muuta päivitettävää..  niin vois vaihtaa tylsien mustien vanneteippien tilalle vaikka heijastavat.  😂

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## hcf

fattystripperiltä löytyy valmiita vannenauhoja. http://fattystripper.com/faqs.html
Heijastinteippiä nyt löytyy mistä vain. Esim clas ohlson/motonet.

----------


## Pekkaki

Eikö valmiita vannenauhoja löydy kuin rapakon takaa? 
En viittis alkaa jesaria sotkemaan vanteeseen. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## artzi

Scoop löytyy Dubaista aavikkoajelun pööränä. Sinne vaan...

----------


## Terojk

Kaks rundia jesaria teippipuolet vastaikkain?





> Eikö valmiita vannenauhoja löydy kuin rapakon takaa? 
> En viittis alkaa jesaria sotkemaan vanteeseen. 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pekkaki

> Kaks rundia jesaria teippipuolet vastaikkain?



Varmaan haen vaan 24" sisurin ja leikkaan sen auki,  vanteen kevennys reikien kohtaan joku glitteri tai heijastin teippi liimapinnat vastakkain tai liimapintaan jotain.. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## hcf

siitä saksasta. http://www.fatbike24.de/products/Fah...elgenband.html
Mutta paljon halvella pääsee ku tilaa tuolta jenkeistä. 17$ ~16€ postikuluineen.
Ei tarvi tullata ku alle 22€

Täältä löyty vähä isompi rulla heijastinteippiä https://www.e-ville.com/fi/3045388-teipit-ja-siteet
Sään kestävyys varauksella

Ebaystä löytyy samat varmaan vielä halvemmalla

----------


## JJasco

> Varmaan haen vaan 24" sisurin ja leikkaan sen auki,  vanteen kevennys reikien kohtaan joku glitteri tai heijastin teippi liimapinnat vastakkain tai liimapintaan jotain.. 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



 Miksi et käytä alkuperäistä vannenauhaa tuon 24" sisurin sijasta. Säästyy muutama euro. Itse vedin sinistä jesaria reikien päälle ja toinen kerros teippipuolet vastakkain. Sit vaan siihen päälle orkkisvannenauha.

----------


## Pekkaki

> Miksi et käytä alkuperäistä vannenauhaa tuon 24" sisurin sijasta. Säästyy muutama euro. Itse vedin sinistä jesaria reikien päälle ja toinen kerros teippipuolet vastakkain. Sit vaan siihen päälle orkkisvannenauha.



Ai siis..  Mä luulin sen sinisen orkkis vannenauhan olevan kertakäyttö kamaa.  No pitääpä kokeilla sitten tuota ekana. 
Voiko sitä orkkis mustaa nauhaa myös käyttää uudestaan? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## JJasco

> Ai siis..  Mä luulin sen sinisen orkkis vannenauhan olevan kertakäyttö kamaa.  No pitääpä kokeilla sitten tuota ekana. 
> Voiko sitä orkkis mustaa nauhaa myös käyttää uudestaan? 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



 No miksi ei, jos siinä ei ole reikiä ja kestää painetta tubeleksena, mutta sisurin kans lienee se ja sama mitä siellä on välissä. Omassa pyörässä oli edessä ja takana kahdet vannenauhat päällekkäin, en tiedä miksi. Otin toisen pois ja toisen laitoin teippien päälle kun halusin valkoisen tilalle sinisen paistavan vanteiden kevennysrei'istä.

----------


## hcf

> Ai siis..  Mä luulin sen sinisen orkkis vannenauhan olevan kertakäyttö kamaa.  No pitääpä kokeilla sitten tuota ekana. 
> Voiko sitä orkkis mustaa nauhaa myös käyttää uudestaan? 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



jos tarkotat sitä sinistä teippiä niin se on tubeless teippaus. Sen alla on normaali vannenauha vielä jonka voi käyttää uudestaan.
Ainaki 2016 scoopis oli näin

----------


## SamuPoku

Silverback runkotakuukeikka saatu nyt kunnialla päätökseen. Kauanhan siinä meni (14.12. - 27.1.)  ja olis voinu hieman ketuttaa ellei olis ollut toista fättiä käytössä tänä aikana. Palvelu oli erittäin hyvää, mutta välillä oli hieman epäselvyyksiä aikataulusta ja mitä on tulossa.

Aluksi piti tulla 2017 Scoop Fatty runko, mutta tästä oli tarjolla vain Spring Lime väri (ihan siisti mutta ei oma lemppari)... Kommentoituani asiaa onnistuivat junailemaan tehtaalta vanhanmallisen Scoop DD rungon ocean blue värillä eli sama runko joka oli aikaisemmin. Runko tuli suoraan tehtaalta ja Silverback olisi tarvittaessa maksanut tullit ja verot mutta tässä tapauksessa DHL kiikutti rungon suoraan kotiovelle ilman ylimääräisiä maksuja.

Vapaarattaan kanssa kävi niin kuin lupasivat, eli sieltä tuli uusi 2017 mallin takanapa uudella vapaarattaalla. Kupit oli vaihdettu tuohon pikalinkkuun sopivaksi. Tosin hieman kuluja tulee uudelleen kokoamisesta (pinnat+työ)

Sitten pikku erikoisuutena tai bugina sain M rungon tilalle L koon rungon. Kysyivät kyllä tätä, että minkä kokoisen rungon tarvit ja kuittasin että L, vaikka warranty registrationiin merkkasin M. Sopii vallan mainiosti itselle tämä muutos koska M versioon jouduin hommaamaan pidemmän stemmin.

M --> L osien siirto ei sitten menekään emäputken osalta heittämällä. Erikokoiset ohjainlaakerit. 

Onko kellään tietoa minkälainen ohjainlaakeri tuossa L kokoisessa rungossa on? Vaihtoehtoja näyttää löytyvän aika pirun monta. Nopeesti viivottimella mitattuna ylempi on 44mm ja alempi 56mm... Kiitokset!

----------


## hcf

Se laakereiden "kulmaki" vaihtelee. Varmin tapa on ku vaihtaa koko headsetin. 
verkkokauppa.com lähetti mulle moisen takuuseen 2016 scoop fatty M:ään. Aluksi tuli laakerit mutta eihän ne passannu niihin kuppeihin. Lähettivät sit uuden samanlaisen setin mutta kuppien kans. Pyörähuollossa piti vaihattaa ku ei ollu työkaluja niiden kuppien irrotukseen.

Tämmösen siis M kokoseen lähettivät.
*Stronglight Raz Carbon 1 1/8" - 1.5" tapered, 7075 CNC alu cups, carbon top spacer, alu top cap*

----------


## SamuPoku

Joo koko setti menee vaihtoon. Verkkokaupan sivuilta scoopin spekseistä löytyi oikea malli, pitääpä laittaa tuommoinen tilaukseen.

Ohjainlaakeri: FSA, Orbit 1.5 ZS, ACB 1 1/8" - STD 1,5" Bearings


Ja uutta settiä ei tarvita, jos viitsii ottaa silmän käteen ja siirtää laakerikupit vanhasta uuteen  :Hymy:

----------


## Antti H

Marraskuussa ostettu ScoopDelight antautu seatstaystä. Verkkokauppaan laitettu spostia, ei vastausta vielä.

----------


## hcf

> Marraskuussa ostettu ScoopDelight antautu seatstaystä. Verkkokauppaan laitettu spostia, ei vastausta vielä.



Toivottavasti saat kokonaan uuden fillarin. Veikkaisin että tulee sen verran kalliiksi alkaa vaihattaa osia uuteen runkoon  :Hymy:

----------


## SamuPoku

Täsmälleen samasta kohdasta ratkennu mitä mun scoop DD...

----------


## Kiituri

> Putkelta en minä ainakaan runttaa. Välitykset riittää ihan istuen ajamaan isompaanki mäkeen. Pito myös häviää takarenkaalta putkelta runtatessa.



Tuo jälkimmäisin lause on kyllä huttua. Optimaalisin pito saadaan seisovilla kun nojataan sen verran taaksepäin että eturengas on vain juuri ja juuri maassa kiinni. Näin sadaan kaikki paino takikselle.
Näinkin on joskus väännettävä mäkeä ylös plussa kumeilla. Läskillä harvemmin mutta silläkin joskus. Syksyn ja kevään märillä keleilleä ei läskissäkään aika ole riittäväsäti pitoa. Helppoa se ei aina ole mutta sehän vain tarkoittaa lisää harjoitusta. Kaikki tekniset paikat ja pahat/jyrkät alamäet mennään aina seisten. Vain silloin on kunnon kontrolli pyörään ja omaan kroppaan.

----------


## Fat Boy

Miten se seisominen lisää takarenkaan pitoa suhteessa istumiseen? Molemmissa tapauksissa saa kropan asennolla eturenkaan kevennettyä niin, että se juuri ja juuri pysyy maassa. Istuen vaan saa tasaisemman pyörityksen, jolloin pito säilyy paremmin. Talvella tämän huomaa vielä selkeämmin, kun hitaalla välityksellä pyrkii säilyttämään pidon. 

Jos nousu ei taasen ole erityisen jyrkkä, vaan vaikeutta teettää kivet tai juurakot, voi hyvin olla tarpeen runtata putkelta nopeutta päästäkseen pahan paikan yli, se ei onnistu hitaalla välityksellä mönkimällä eikä satulasta istuen.

nih..

----------


## 0do

Ohhoh! Taitettava sähköläski. Tästä ei pyörä varmaan enää parane.  :Sarkastinen: 

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...la-rungolla-20

----------


## samijii

Miettinyt tässä jo jonkin aikaan että joku ympärivuotinen harrastus pitäisi hommata. No tulipa sitten tilattua scoop delight kokoa xl. Tilasin halvimman scoopin siksi että jos ei tulekkaa ajettua paljoa niin ei mene rahaa isosti hukkaan. Aluksi katselin ja viittavaille olin jo tilaamassa evillen läskipyörän, mutta onneksi tulin järkiini :Leveä hymy:  Ainut juttu joka harmittaa nyt on se että evillen pyörän olisi saanut samalleviikolle, scooppia joutuu odottamaan huhtikuun alkuun asti.

----------


## hcf

nojoo olisit kyllä kirvannu sitä e-villen fillaria ja hylänny koko harrastuksen. Ja etuhaarukka otassa jos ois sen juurakkoon vieny. Nyt sentän on saumaa innostuakki  :Hymy: 
Reppu vaan selkään ja kohti uusia seikkailuja

----------


## samijii

Jep, onneksi tuli luettua tätä foorumia pyörän tilausvaiheessa :Hymy: ! Ainakaan ajomaastoista ei ole harrastus kiinni, asun Sallassa joten lähettyvillä on Ruka, sallatunturi, pyhä, Oulangan kansallispuisto jne joten innolla kyllä odottelen että pyörä tulisi.

----------


## samijii

Terveppä taas! Hyvät ystävänpäivät kaikille näin alkuun! Tässähän kävi nyt semmonen homma että kun olin tilannut sen scoop delight mallin jonka olisin saannut vasta huhtikuussa kyllästyin odottamaan sitä ja tilata pätkäytin hieman kalliimman fatty mallin  :Hymy:  Toivottavasti ei lisärahan satsaus mennyt hukkaan ja pyörä on hintansa väärti. ensiviikolla viimeistään pyörä kuulemma jo persiin alla  :Hymy:  täytyy laittaa kuvia kun kyseinen keksintö on saapunut :Hymy:

----------


## hcf

> Toivottavasti ei lisärahan satsaus mennyt hukkaan ja pyörä on hintansa väärti.



vaihteet, jarrut ja kammet paremmat.

Näköjään tullu synergyäki verkkikseen myyntiin. Pittää vissii alkaa lottaan.
https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/59084/hkgxb/Silverback-Synergy-Fat-2017-taysjousto-fatbike-oranssi-M

----------


## heiber

Olen päätynyt pitkällisen pähkäilyn jälkeen hankkimaan Silv. Scoop Singlen. Ei sitten harmita niin paljon, mikäli ko. "laji" ei olisikaan mun juttu. Tiedustelin viime viikolla Verkkokaupalta "kevät 2017" -aikaikkunan laajuutta. Vastauksen sain 13.2.; "Kevät on todella lavea käsite, mutta tarkempaa ei ole tällä hetkellä saatavilla. Pyöriä on tilattu, mutta tehdas ei ole vielä vahvistanut tuotantoaikataulua pyörille. Tarkentunee parin viikon sisään. Single Scoop on todella suosittu malli, myös Saksan varasto on täysin tyhjillään kyseisestä mallista".

Oletteko kuitenkin tilailleet ko. pyöriä ennakkotilauksena "toivoen parasta, peläten pahinta" -periaatteella, onko kenelläkään tarkempaa infoa? Olen mitoiltani noin 179/83. Kaupan väki suositteli kooksi Lää, oletteko valinneet samoin.

----------


## hcf

Viime talvena tilasin tammikuussa silleen ku oli tarkotus saada kesäksi fillari. Ja toimitusika arvio oli kans jotai huhtikuuta. Mut tuliki helmikuussa. Sitähän ei tarvi maksaa heti ku ostaa laskulla/erämaksulla niin ei mitään hätää. Lasku tulee vasta ku pyörä toimitettu. Odottamaan ei kannata alkaa että löytys "varastosta". Sinne vaan jonon jatkoksi.

----------


## Karhusuo

> Olen mitoiltani noin 179/83. Kaupan väki suositteli kooksi Lää, oletteko valinneet samoin.



Minulla on Scoop Single M-kokoisena. Olen 178/80 cm persjalka. Sopivalta tuntuu, mutta ei L varmaan olisi paljoa mennyt pieleen.

----------


## samijii

Nonii tänään sain oman scooppini ja ei voi ku kehua!  :Hymy:   pyörän kasattuani otin ja lähdin testilenkille,  kovalle polulle jossa noin 6-8cm puuteri lunta, meno tyssäs heti kun pyörä alkoi sutimaan,  mietin hetken että ei perkele tämmönenkö tämä nyt sitten on.  No ei muutako reilusti paineita pois renkaista nii johan alkoi kulkemaan ja huomaamatta tuli pyöräiltyä noin 5kilometriä polkuja pitkin :Leveä hymy:  ainut mikä pyörässä oli "vikana"  on se että en saannut etujarrua säädettuä kunnolla vaan se hinkkaa koko ajan ja pitää ikävää ääntä.  Pitää yrittää huomenna uudelleen jos sen saisi säätöihin.  Onko kyseiseen toimenpiteeseen mitää kikka kolmosta jolla sen saisi näppärästi tehtyä?  :Hymy:

----------


## Pekka.S

> Onko kyseiseen toimenpiteeseen mitää kikka kolmosta jolla sen saisi näppärästi tehtyä?



Löysää satula, paina jarrukahva pohjaan ja kiristä satula siihen. Näin on asettunut minulla aina.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

Meikä tuikkaa taskulampulla toiselta puolen ja katon että on tasanen väli levyn ja palojen välissä. Mutteri sillee vähän kireällä mutta saa kuiten sormella liikutettua jarrua oikeaan kohtaan ja lopuksi sitte tietenki kiristää kiinni  :Hymy: 

Ei oo näppärä mutta en halua ulvovia jarruja

----------


## samijii

Joo kiitos vinkeistä!  :Hymy:   pitääpä huomenna ennen ennen töihin lähtöä laittaa kohdalleen ja käydä lenkki ajamassa,  kun töihinki vasta 11.30

----------


## mahead

> Löysää satula, paina jarrukahva pohjaan ja kiristä satula siihen. Näin on asettunut minulla aina.
> 
> Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Peukku tälle. Näin kun tekee, satula asettuu automaattisesti oikeaan kohtaan. Jos sen jälkeenkin hinkkaa, levy on kiero.

Bugisella softalla lähetetty

----------


## Reijo-Olavi

> Peukku tälle. Näin kun tekee, satula asettuu automaattisesti oikeaan kohtaan. Jos sen jälkeenkin hinkkaa, levy on kiero.
> 
> Bugisella softalla lähetetty



Mulla 2016 mallisessa scoopissa oli alkuun ongelmia etujarrulevyn kanssa kun vaikutti kierolta. Otin sen irtikin ja kiristelin tasaisesti ja vääntelin sitä tuloksetta. Hetken päästä se sitten asettui ja ei ole hinkannut sen jälkeen. 
Ihmeparantuminen tapahtui siinä😆

----------


## mahead

> Mulla 2016 mallisessa scoopissa oli alkuun ongelmia etujarrulevyn kanssa kun vaikutti kierolta. Otin sen irtikin ja kiristelin tasaisesti ja vääntelin sitä tuloksetta. Hetken päästä se sitten asettui ja ei ole hinkannut sen jälkeen. 
> Ihmeparantuminen tapahtui siinä😆



Joo,  sama oli mullakin kyllä sekä  2016 että 2017 Scoopissa. Kai ne osat siellä  jonkun aikaa hakevat paikkojaan siinä aluksi. Tosin kummallakin kerralla ääntely kuului vain pienenä sihahtavana laahausäänenä paikallaan rengasta pyöräyttäessä, ajossa se ei erottunut.

Bugisella softalla lähetetty

----------


## samijii

Siinäpä ois brändnyy fatty!  Ei voi ku kehua aivan mahtava kampe :Hymy: ! 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pekkaki

Sopiiko tämä silverback singleen - >
https://absoluteblack.cc/raceface-ov...inch-chainring

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## petri_t

Scoop Delightissa aivan sietämätön narskuminen jarruista, erityisesti pysähtymisen hetkellä. Ei meinaa kaupan kohdalla kehdata pysähtyä.. no näillä pyörillä kai ei olisi tarkoituskaan, mutta silti. Auttaakohan tähän jarrupalojen vaihto? Jarruthan on Delightissa mitä on, mutta kyllä tuo jarrutusteho vielä on minulle riittänyt. Enpä kyllä ole edes puhdistusta kokeillut, huoltohommat kun nyt ollut aika nollissa.

----------


## Pekka.S

> Scoop Delightissa aivan sietämätön narskuminen jarruista, erityisesti pysähtymisen hetkellä. Ei meinaa kaupan kohdalla kehdata pysähtyä.. no näillä pyörillä kai ei olisi tarkoituskaan, mutta silti. Auttaakohan tähän jarrupalojen vaihto? Jarruthan on Delightissa mitä on, mutta kyllä tuo jarrutusteho vielä on minulle riittänyt. Enpä kyllä ole edes puhdistusta kokeillut, huoltohommat kun nyt ollut aika nollissa.



Mulla on auttanut palojen poltto jollain toholla.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Omista kokemuksista parhaan lopputuloksen olen saanut kaavalla -> palat hion kevyesti hiekkapaperilla niin että lasittunut pinta on pois ja sitten levyjen putsaus jarrukliinerillä.

----------


## Wolfspaw

Minulla on lokakuussa 2016 ostettu Scoop Fatty, jolla ajettu arviolta alle 300km. Tänään huomasin itsekkin että rungossa on murtuma juurikin samassa kohtaa, kun ylempänä mainituissa tapauksissa. Onkohan näissä rungoissa jokin ongelma tuon suhteen? Pyörä on ollut todella nätillä ajulla, enimmäkseen tasaista pyörätietä työmatka ajussa.

----------


## Jyti

> Omista kokemuksista parhaan lopputuloksen olen saanut kaavalla -> palat hion kevyesti hiekkapaperilla niin että lasittunut pinta on pois ja sitten levyjen putsaus jarrukliinerillä.



Näiden lisäks ainakin moottoripyörän jarrupalat tullu aina hiottua hieman enemmän reunoilta, jolloin kulmat on matalammat kun keskiosa. Sama kikka vinguntaan varmaan auttaa fillaripuolellakin.

Onks porukka kuinka käyttäny näitä huollossa? Omalla singlella alkaa olemaan mittarissa jo 400km. Ehkäpä ensi huollossa kannatta jossain paikallisessa liikkeessä käyttää tämäkin. Erittäin mukava kapine ollut tämän reilut 3kk  :Hymy:  kädet kipeyty alkuun, mutta asia korjaantu tangon kulmaa muuttamalla. Yleistsekkaillu olen fillarille tasasin ajoin tehnyt ja kaikki vaikuttaa ok:lta. Tuli xxl.fi nastarenkaat hommattua tarjouslaarista ja ovat ollet kyllä jokaisen euron arvoset. Tänäänkin tuli useampi kilometri poljettua kävelypolkuja mettässä, jotka oli paikoitellen umpi jäällä. On se vaan lystiä. Nyt on vaan vasen polvi tulehtunu polkemisesta. En oo oikein siihen keksiny mitään, jolla asiaa helpottais. Mahtaskohan fillarikengät auttaa, joissa olis "jäykkä" pohja...?

----------


## Moska

Ainakin mun cyclon etujarrun vinkuminen loppui puhdistuksella, kevyellä hionnalla ja palojen päiden viistämisellä. Kuukkeloi vaikka auton jarrupaloja ja katsoo niistä mallia.

----------


## Moska

> Ainakin mun cyclon etujarrun vinkuminen loppui puhdistuksella, kevyellä hionnalla ja palojen päiden viistämisellä. Kuukkeloi vaikka auton jarrupaloja ja katsoo niistä mallia.

----------


## hcf

> Minulla on lokakuussa 2016 ostettu Scoop Fatty,  jolla ajettu arviolta alle 300km. Tänään huomasin itsekkin että rungossa  on murtuma juurikin samassa kohtaa, kun ylempänä mainituissa  tapauksissa. Onkohan näissä rungoissa jokin ongelma tuon suhteen? Pyörä  on ollut todella nätillä ajulla, enimmäkseen tasaista pyörätietä  työmatka ajussa.



Mulla on toistaseksi kestäny. Metsässä pääosin ajeltu. Eli rasituksessa on ollu. Ostettu 2016 helmikuussa. Tosin olen aika kevyt kuski. ~67kg. Hitsausvikahan tuo on tai sitte suunnitteluvirhe. Onneksi on ikuinen takuu rungolla jos on rekisteröiny sen  :Hymy: 








> Nyt on vaan vasen polvi tulehtunu polkemisesta. En oo oikein siihen keksiny mitään, jolla asiaa helpottais.



Polvikulma oikea? Helppo mitata luotilangalla. Kulma myös muuttuu satulaa nostamalla ja laskemalla toisin ku kuvassa. Eli lanka Polvilumpiosta polkimien akseliin

----------


## pee

Ei tuosta olisi apua:

----------


## SamuPoku

Itellä ollut oikean polven kanssa isoja ongelmia kaikissa urheilulajeissa ja puukollakin koitettu korjata. Pyöräilyssä kivut ja ongelmat helpotti samantien kun asensin ABn ovaalirattaan. Tällä viikolla tuli ajettua parit testilenkit vaimon White 4 Prolla ja heti alkasi polvia kolottamaan. Ovaali menee tuohonkin tilaukseen...

----------


## scoop

Onko muut huomanneet että runko on vähän erilainen scoop singlessä oikeasti kuin myynti kuvissa. Vaakaputken ja takahaarukan yläputken kulma isompi esim.
Eipä tuossa muuta moitittavaa ole.

----------


## scoop

Onko muut huomanneet että runko on vähän erilainen scoop singlessä oikeasti kuin myynti kuvissa. Vaakaputken ja takahaarukan yläputken kulma isompi esim.http://aijaa.com/muJ8Vr http://aijaa.com/N251ju
Eipä tuossa muuta moitittavaa ole.

----------


## Moska

^ Onkohan vaan rungon koosta kiinni tuo kulma asia

----------


## Wolfspaw

> Mulla on toistaseksi kestäny. Metsässä pääosin ajeltu. Eli rasituksessa on ollu. Ostettu 2016 helmikuussa. Tosin olen aika kevyt kuski. ~67kg. Hitsausvikahan tuo on tai sitte suunnitteluvirhe. Onneksi on ikuinen takuu rungolla jos on rekisteröiny sen



Suurin piirtein saman verran elopainoa ~70kg täälläkin. Laitoin verkkokauppaan viestiä pyörästä, joten toivotaan että homma selviää nopeasti.

----------


## janne_p

Mitäs kokoa suositellaan 173cm/80cm kuskille scoop singlestä, S vai M?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hcf

https://silverbacklab.com/size-guide/
Kyl tuo varmaan pariin kertaan on jo täs ketjussa  :Hymy:

----------


## Kanuuna

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...7-v-mattamusta

Kevyt 20 kilon konkeli. "Tällä ajat niin kaupungissa kuin maastopoluilla mukavasti rullaillen."  :Vink:  Varmasti. Ja lahoo ekalla reissulla?

----------


## yannara

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...fatbike-lime-M <- onko toi matta vai normi kiiltävä? Mua ottaa päähän, kun mattapinta ei kestä tavallisia kolhuja...

----------


## yannara

> https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...7-v-mattamusta
> 
> Kevyt 20 kilon konkeli. "Tällä ajat niin kaupungissa kuin maastopoluilla mukavasti rullaillen."  Varmasti. Ja lahoo ekalla reissulla?



Ihan hirvee kapistus  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hcf

> https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...fatbike-lime-M <- onko toi matta vai normi kiiltävä? Mua ottaa päähän, kun mattapinta ei kestä tavallisia kolhuja...



Mattaa on ainaski 2016. Kolhuja mullekki tullu. Läpinäkyvällä runkoteipillä suojannu kriittisimmät paikat esim alaputken alaosan ku eturenkaalta lentää kiviä. 
Ei muutako purkaa osiin ja viiä automaalaamoon jos haluaa kestävän pinnan  :Hymy: 
Sais vähä uniikimmaksiki fillarin.

----------


## e-tracker

Ei ole läski, mutta verkkokaupan sähkäri ainakin moottorin ja akun osalta ihan parasta, muusta en ymmärrä, kohtuuhinta,

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...pyora-54-cm-ma

----------


## solisti

> Mattaa on ainaski 2016.



Mattaa? Lime on kyllä minun silmään kiiltävä? 
Kolhuja siihenkin tulee käytössä.

----------


## mahead

Mietin tuommoista ovaalia eturatasta Singleen. Pitääkö olla 3 mm boost-versio vai "normaali"?

https://www.bike24.com/p2133236.html

https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...menu=1000,2,84


Bugisella softalla lähetetty

----------


## Pekkaki

> Mietin tuommoista ovaalia eturatasta Singleen. Pitääkö olla 3 mm boost-versio vai "normaali"?
> 
> https://www.bike24.com/p2133236.html
> 
> https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...menu=1000,2,84
> 
> 
> Bugisella softalla lähetetty



Mulla täsmälleen sama tilanne ja kysyin valmistajalta.
Olin liittänyt mukaan linkin boost versiosta, kun en muutakaan silloin löytänyt tai edes tiennyt 'tavallisesta' versiosta ja vastasivat:

_We have checked the link that you have sent and it is correct, yes. It
will fit the Race Face Effect Direct Mount crankset._


En nyt sitten ole vielä hankkinut ja suomestakin tuota pitäisi saada, mutta ei ollut Velo-Oxygenillä Tammistossa hyllyssä ja en viitsinyt tilata.

----------


## hcf

> Mattaa? Lime on kyllä minun silmään kiiltävä? 
> Kolhuja siihenkin tulee käytössä.



Niijuu miehän yleistin ku oranssi omaan silmääni näyttää matalta. Oletuksena että samaa maalia kaikissa eri pigmentillä

----------


## mahead

> Mulla täsmälleen sama tilanne ja kysyin valmistajalta.
> Olin liittänyt mukaan linkin boost versiosta, kun en muutakaan silloin löytänyt tai edes tiennyt 'tavallisesta' versiosta ja vastasivat:
> 
> _We have checked the link that you have sent and it is correct, yes. It
> will fit the Race Face Effect Direct Mount crankset._
> 
> 
> En nyt sitten ole vielä hankkinut ja suomestakin tuota pitäisi saada, mutta ei ollut Velo-Oxygenillä Tammistossa hyllyssä ja en viitsinyt tilata.



Kiitti tiedosta. Laitoin kuitenkin minäkin niille kysymyksen, kun jäi vähän epävarma olo tuosta yltä että huomasko ne ottaa kantaa ollenkaan tuohon 3 mm offsettiin, vai oliko kommentti pelkästään cinch-yhteensopivuudesta.



Bugisella softalla lähetetty

----------


## Pekkaki

Mullekin selvisi vasta tänään tuollaista oval ratasta kivijalasta kysellessä, että on 2 eri versiota ja juuri siksi en uskaltanut tilata. 
Laita tännekin tietoa kumpi sopii. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lanssi

Omassa oli ihan normaali AB ovaali, nätisti toimi.

Edit: tosin oli ihan 104BCD, eikä cinch.

----------


## mahead

> Laita tännekin tietoa kumpi sopii.



Joo, minä laitan. Tänään sain vain sen verran tietoa, että kysymys oli laitettu eteenpäin tech-porukalle.

Bugisella softalla lähetetty

----------


## mahead

Verkkokauppa on näköjään tiputellu läskien hintaa kauttaaltaan n. saturaisella. Jos joustokeulaa hakee, niin tämä on kyllä aika hyvä diili: https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...fatbike-2017-M

Bugisella softalla lähetetty

----------


## hcf

> Jos joustokeulaa hakee, niin tämä on kyllä aika hyvä diili: https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...fatbike-2017-M
> 
> Bugisella softalla lähetetty



1700€ näyttäs olevan muualla. Onkohan menny hinta sekasin normaalin doublen kanssa?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mahead

Sama tuli mieleen kun tuo ei-deluxe maksaa saman.

Bugisella softalla lähetetty

----------


## Jyti

> Itellä ollut oikean polven kanssa isoja ongelmia kaikissa urheilulajeissa ja puukollakin koitettu korjata. Pyöräilyssä kivut ja ongelmat helpotti samantien kun asensin ABn ovaalirattaan. Tällä viikolla tuli ajettua parit testilenkit vaimon White 4 Prolla ja heti alkasi polvia kolottamaan. Ovaali menee tuohonkin tilaukseen...



Kiitokset noista hcfreak:lle ja pee:lle ohjeista. Täytyy kokeilla tota satulan passaillua, mahtaa hyvinkin auttaa! Miks mulle ei aukea, että miten ovaaliratas auttaa polvivammoihin, kehtaako joku viisampi valaista?

----------


## mahead

Liittyiskö se siihen, että ovaali ei rasita polvia ääriasennoissa yhtä paljon?

Bugisella softalla lähetetty

----------


## Pekkaki

> Joo, minä laitan. Tänään sain vain sen verran tietoa, että kysymys oli laitettu eteenpäin tech-porukalle.
> 
> Bugisella softalla lähetetty



Olisko tästä jo tullut valmistajalta vastausta?

----------


## hcf

> Sama tuli mieleen kun tuo ei-deluxe maksaa saman.
> 
> Bugisella softalla lähetetty



Joo hinta on nyt korjattu. Ja vähä muitaki viilattu

Tullu näköjään semifattiäki myyntii https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...-maastopyora-M
Ei oo hääppöset osat mutta arkipyöränä varmaan ois jees.

----------


## mahead

> Olisko tästä jo tullut valmistajalta vastausta?



Ei ole tullut. Muistuttelin heille olemassaolostani, joten josko pian.

----------


## mahead

> Joo hinta on nyt korjattu. Ja vähä muitaki viilattu



Näin on. Siinä oli kyllä hetken aikaa hyvä sauma pistää Double Deluxe varaukseen. Merkitään siis historiankirjoihin että hinta käväisi hetken aikaa 1399 e -hinnassa (Single Scoop vastaavasti 1249 e).





> Tullu näköjään semifattiäki myyntii https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...-maastopyora-M
> Ei oo hääppöset osat mutta arkipyöränä varmaan ois jees.



Noinpa. On siellä tosin pari muutakin mallia: https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...-maastopyora-M ja https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...-maastopyora-M .

----------


## mahead

> Olisko tästä jo tullut valmistajalta vastausta?



Tänään tuli kommenttia. Tavallinen versio (https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...menu=1000,2,84) on oikea:

"Our Scoop bikes are running with a *regular* offset on the chainring."

----------


## Pekkaki

> Tänään tuli kommenttia. Tavallinen versio (https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...menu=1000,2,84) on oikea:
> 
> "Our Scoop bikes are running with a *regular* offset on the chainring."



Tajusin tämän tänään ajaessa ja ketjulinjaa tuijottaessani tylsyyden vallassa asfaltilla polkiessa. Hyvä kun varmistit ja tilasin just 30T version. 😉

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## yannara

> Ei muutako purkaa osiin ja viiä automaalaamoon jos haluaa kestävän pinnan 
> Sais vähä uniikimmaksiki fillarin.



Tai sitten sellaisen varastetun näköisen  :Vink:  ... aina kun ohi ajaa erikoismaalattu tai käsinmaalattu pyörä niin kuittaan sen mielessäni varastetuksi.

----------


## hcf

Mitäs tarakoita ootte värkänny scooppeihin? Pitäs kesäksi värkätä että sais teltan tarakalle. Pitemmän aikaa oli FatLiner kiikarissa ebaystä mutta nyt ei saakkaan enään britaniasta.
Tämmösen halpis tarakan löysin joka saattas sopia

----------


## thunder

Eilen ajoin yhden yön laavureissun tämmösellä.

https://www.topeak.com/global/en/pro...er-tourist-fat

Verkkiksestä 69 e. 

Tukeva tarakka, joka oli suht nopea laittaa kiinni Scooppiin. Aemmin oli Biltema, joka oli kiinni putkiklemmarivirityksellä.

----------


## hcf

> https://www.topeak.com/global/en/pro...er-tourist-fat



Hmm fattys ei oo ainakaan noita sivureikiä aisalle.

----------


## thunder

Laitoin kiinni alareistä. Laitoin metallipannan satulatolpan ympäri, johon kiinnitin nuo yläkiinnikkeet. 

Lähetetty minun MotoG3 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mahead

> Laitoin kiinni alareistä. Laitoin metallipannan satulatolpan ympäri, johon kiinnitin nuo yläkiinnikkeet.



Tuohan on mielenkiintoisen näköinen joppari. 2017-vuosimallisessa  Scoopissa olisi nuo yläkiinnikkeet vakiona, mutta alakerrasta en ihan  pääse kärryille... Kuvien perusteella käsitin että tuo vaatii keskiön lähelle  jotkin omanlaisensa kiinnityspisteet. Miten Thunder kiinnitit sen sinne?

----------


## thunder

Akselin vieressä on rungossa ruuvin reijät tarakalla. Ainakin minun 2016 mallissa. Ylhäällä reikiä ei ole.

https://www.evanscycles.com/en-fi/fw...ounts-EV180195

Tuollaisella saa siististi ylhäältäkin kiinni.

----------


## mahead

No niinpä näkyy 2016 olevan tuommoiset pikkureiät, mutta 2017 ne sitten puuttuvat. Harmillista.

----------


## Pekkaki

Tänään tuli oval eturatas scoop singleeni. 
Piti käydä ostamassa sopivat työkalut rattaan vaihtoon ja Cinch avainta piti lopulta käyttää pulttipyssyllä, kun en uskaltanut käsin vääntää riittävän kovaa. 
Parin sadan metrin koeajolla en huomannut eroa alkuperäiseen, mut virityshän on onnistunut jos ei mennyt huonommaksi. 👍😁

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pekkaki

Tänään tuli möyrittyä mettässä ja testattua absoluteBLACK 30T ovaalia. 
Edelleenkään en huomannut mitään eroa aiempaa vakio 30T rattaaseen. 
En valita, tuli fillari tutummaksi kun vähän säätelee ja ei tuo nyt ollut edes kallis kokeilu.

----------


## mahead

Huomenna tulee mulle 26t-ratas, joka tulee korvaamaan 24t-rattaan. Mielenkiinnolla odotan huomaanko eroa; en tosin vielä huomenna aio vaihtaa sitä.

Bugisella softalla lähetetty

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Jaa et huomaa eroa, sehän kumma. Omaan tuplaan tönäsin ab:n ovaali 32t:n ralliranen round 30t:n tilalle ja sanonpahan vaan että on huikea ero. Lainatakseni erään maestron sanoja : "sinulla on traction control". Yhdyn tähän täysin. On kyllä yksi parhaista päivityksistä mitä minä olen kahteen pyörään tehnyt.

----------


## Pekkaki

Kokeilin kampea pyöritellä väärään suuntaan ja eipä tuo takavaihtaja paljoa värähdä ovaalin vaikutuksesta. 
Kai siinä sitten on eroa, pitää käydä polkemassa metsän jyrkimmät nousut.. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shred

Mikä on Scoop Singlen satulaputken oikea paksuus?
Valmistajan sivuilla lukee: "*Seatpost:* Sector Level, Alloy, Dia 30,9mm, S: 350mm; M/L/XL: 400mm, Black"
Verkkokaupan sivuilla on sama tieto spekseissä, mutta "Kysy tuotteesta" kohdasta satulaputken paksuudeksi kerrotaan 31,6mm. 
31,6mm lienee kuitenkin se oikea?
Päässäni vain speksailen pieniä päivityksiä ja olisihan se kiva jos osat saisi tilattua odottamaan ennen pyörän saapumista...

----------


## Pekkaki

> Mikä on Scoop Singlen satulaputken oikea paksuus?
> Valmistajan sivuilla lukee: "*Seatpost:* Sector Level, Alloy, Dia 30,9mm, S: 350mm; M/L/XL: 400mm, Black"
> Verkkokaupan sivuilla on sama tieto spekseissä, mutta "Kysy tuotteesta" kohdasta satulaputken paksuudeksi kerrotaan 31,6mm. 
> 31,6mm lienee kuitenkin se oikea?
> Päässäni vain speksailen pieniä päivityksiä ja olisihan se kiva jos osat saisi tilattua odottamaan ennen pyörän saapumista...



Kaivelin esiin hissitolppa tilaukseni ja olen tilannut Silverback Scoop Single 2017 fillariini 30,9mm tolpan.. joten mulla on XL kokoisessa rungossa 30,9mm tolppa.

----------


## mahead

Joo, ilmoitettu 30,9 mm on oikein. Se Verkkokauppa.comin vastaaja ei tienny mistä puhui. Minä sitä aikanaan kysyin ja vastauksen perusteella jäi se kysymyksessä mainittu hissitolppa käteen, vaikka olisin silloin vielä voinut sen palauttaa ostopaikkaan. No, onneksi Fillaritorilla siitä sai suunnilleen omansa pois silti.

Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk

----------


## Shred

Kiitos Pekkaki ja mahead tietojen varmistuksesta, valmistajan sivut olivat siis sittenkin oikeassa.
Sitten vielä kun itse pyörä saapuisi joskus, jos toimitus menee kesäkuun puolelle niin taidan odottaa 2018 mallia...

----------


## fastline

Nyt on itelläki ilmestyny klappia takanapaan. Pyöränä parisataa kilsaa ajettu scoop single. Miten näissä takuuasiat pelaa?

----------


## hcf

Eikö sitä saa muka kiristettyä? Ei oo kokemusta nuista läpiakseleista.
Vanhas scoopis oli päätyholkit jota kiristämällä parilla jakarilla sai klapin pois. Mut se on pikalinkulla
Osat hakee paikkansa aina aluksi. Sitä varten on ensihuolto pyörähuollossa joka tehdään 300-500km

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Laitetaanpas tämä uudelleen, 



> 12mm taka-akselissa on klappia ainakin jos läpiakseli ei ole kiristetty oikein.

----------


## fastline

Päätyholkit on kyllä kireellä. Pitäis sen akselinki olla kireellä. En nyt hampaat irvessä kampea väännä, mutta kireelle kuitenkin..

----------


## hcf

Verkkokaupalla on sopimushuoltoja ympäri suomen joissa hoidetaan takuuhuollot. Ole yhteydessä ensin verkkokauppaan niin antavat yhteystiedot jos on takuuhuollon juttu

----------


## Karhusuo

> Mullon bilteman tarakka putkiklemmareilla scoopissa kiinni. Hyvin on toiminut jo muutaman viikon. Biltsun sivulaukussa kulkee tavarat töihin. Ei tartte pitää 10 kg:n reppua selässä.
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Onko Bilteman tarakka toiminut hyvin?
Minulla on samantyyppinen kärry, mutta en kyllä saanut asennettua sellaisenaan oman Scoop Singlen perään. Oletko käyttänyt jotakin adapteria?

----------


## thunder

Bilteman tarakka toimi sinänsä hyvin, mutta klampeilla takakolmioon kiinnitys alkoi epäilyttämään, joten nykyään käytän Topeakin FAT tarakkaa, joka käy alhaalla oleviin ruuvin reikiin. -16 Scoopissa on pikalinkku, johon tuo kärryn kiinnitys käy suoraan.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Oletteko porailleet runkoihin vedenpoistoreikää keskiön alle ? Tuli tuossa otettua keskiö pois kun päätin tsekata laakereiden rasvat niin siellähän oli kaikennäköistä mujua ja hieman vettäkin.

----------


## hcf

Enpä ole. En ole edes aukassu. Säilytän pyörää sisällä niin toivonu että se kuivaa sen verran että ei pääse kertymään. Tuuletus reikiähän rungosta löytyy.
Keskiö nyt ei kauhean kallis ole että kehtaako sitä alkaa takuuta rikkomaan?

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Joo onhan siinä se tuuletusreikä, mutta on niin paskassa paikassa ja iso. Pitää varmaan kysyä sliverbackiltä mikä on heidän kanta asian suhteen jos sinne poraa reiän. Onhan niitä jotkut porailleen Whiten runkoihin ja eipä ollut felt dd10:ssä myöskään reikää keskiön alla.

----------


## hcf

Vähä vanteiden piristystä kiina heijastinteipillä. Oli aika heikkolaatuisen olosta niin laitoin vielä vannenauhan varmistaan ettei veny liikaa

----------


## mahead

Sehän on nätti kuin namu.  :Hymy: 

Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk

----------


## Pekkaki

Mä laitoin vihreet.. seo kesän väri, kunhan toi lumi sulaisi..  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pekka.S

Onkos kukaan vaihtanut fattyn pikalinkulliseen takanapaan laakereita ja olisi ylhäällä laakereiden mallit? Oma pitää rutinaa kun pyörittää rengasta. Menee varmaan laakerit vaihtoon. Jos tietäisi etukäteen mitä laakereita tarvitaan niin voisi hommata uudet ennen kuin purkaa napaa.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

en mutta putsannu ja rasvannu olen. simppeli homma.

----------


## Karhusuo

> Vähä vanteiden piristystä kiina heijastinteipillä. Oli aika heikkolaatuisen olosta niin laitoin vielä vannenauhan varmistaan ettei veny liikaa



Löytyisikö linkkiä tuohon runkolaukkuun?

----------


## Pekka.S

Pitäisikö tuon vapaarattaan irrota ihan vain 11 mm kuusiokololla vastapäivään pyörittämällä? Meinaa olla tiukassa ja epäilyttää hajoaako joku paikka jos käyttää enemmän voimaa.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

> Löytyisikö linkkiä tuohon runkolaukkuun?



Se o ihan Whiten laukku XXL:stä. Ei oo tällä hetkellä saatavilla.

----------


## Pekka.S

> en mutta putsannu ja rasvannu olen. simppeli homma.



Purin takanavan ja laakerit on minulla tiivistettyjä malleja, joten rasvaamatta jäi. Tuntui tosin pyörivän herkästi ja ilman rutinaa käsissä.

Rutina tarkentui vapaarattaaseen. Se vaan jäi irrottamatta vaikka uusi vapaaratas löytyy hyllystä. Navan sisään kun kurkkaa niin vapaarattaassa on 11 mm kuusiokololle käypänen kohta. Sitten on sileä pätkä ja toinen samanlainen 12-kulmainen kohta. Kummasta se pitäisi pyörittää auki?

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## lera

Ainaki scoop fatty 2016 mallissa jarrulevyn puolelta oisko ollu 12mm kuusiokololla lähti. Tiukassa oli. Ruuvipenkki oli pakollinen apu.

----------


## Pekka.S

> Ainaki scoop fatty 2016 mallissa jarrulevyn puolelta oisko ollu 12mm kuusiokololla lähti. Tiukassa oli. Ruuvipenkki oli pakollinen apu.



Ilmeisesti jarrulevyn puolelta saa pyörittää myötäpäivään että irtoaa?

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## lera

Taisi olla ihan normaali kierre,  kun rakenne on sellainen ettei se pääse löystymään. En oo ihan satavarma kun aikaa on kulunut jo sen verran omasta vaihdosta.

----------


## hcf

https://youtu.be/f19BGYc5ysA?t=176

----------


## Pekka.S

> https://youtu.be/f19BGYc5ysA?t=176



Juuri noin yritin. Täytynee siis ottaa pidempi jatko käyttöön. Alkoi vain epäilyttää nuo vapaarattaan ulkokehällä olevat pykälät, että ottaako ne johonkin kiinni, mikä pitäisi irrottaa jarrulevyn puolelta.


Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## lera

Kokeile ensin sitte niinku videossa ja sitte avaa jarrulevyn puolelta niin onnistuu. Luulisin

----------


## Pekka.S

> Kokeile ensin sitte niinku videossa ja sitte avaa jarrulevyn puolelta niin onnistuu. Luulisin



Melkein väittäisin että vapaarattaan puolelta ei lähde. Metrin varrella noin 50 kg vääntö ei tuottanut tulosta. Työkalut vääntyili vaan uhkaavasti. Seuraavaksi pitää metsästää työkalu toiselle puolelle. Alla kuva tuolta sisuksista.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

Silverbackillä on ollu vähä vikana korvata osia jollain muulla jos ei ole ollu saatavilla. Nuita hubejaki on ollu sekä konelaakereilla että pallolaakereilla.
Moduksen valmistamia pitäs olla ainaki 2016 malleis.
Eikait niitä ole ku 2 mahollisuutta aukasta? Jommalta kummalta puolen. Shimanon vapaarattaan puolelta ja muut levyjarrun?

Häätyskö se konsultoida silverbackiltä ennenku vääntää poikki  :Hymy:  Vastaavat melko nopeaa sieltä jos vaan pääsee roskaposti filtterin läpi.

----------


## Pekka.S

> Eikait niitä ole ku 2 mahollisuutta aukasta? Jommalta kummalta puolen.



Jäähän tuohon vielä epäselväksi sekin, kumpaan suuntaan pitäisi pyörittää jos avaus tapahtuu levyjarrun puolelta. Jos levyjarrun puolelta pyörittää samaa osaa, mikä pitää kiinni vapaaratasta, niin sitähän pitäisi varmaan pyörittää myötäpäivään irroituksessa, jossa se kiristyisi polkiessa. Noh, pyörä on nyt kasassa ja odottelen Silverbackilta vinkkejä miten pitäisi edetä. On onneksi kokonainen takanapa vielä varalla mikäli tämän onnistun sössimään.

----------


## lera

Kyllä ne kierteet on ihan normaalit. Vapaaratas on jarrulevyn puolelta laitettavalla pultilla kiinni. Pultti on vähän erikoisen näköinen. Eli ajattelet avaavasi normaali pulttia jarrulevyn puolelta.

Eikä sen pultinkanta näy vapaarattaan puolelta

----------


## hcf

Eli vastapäivään?  :Hymy:

----------


## Pekka.S

> Kyllä ne kierteet on ihan normaalit. Vapaaratas on jarrulevyn puolelta laitettavalla pultilla kiinni. Pultti on vähän erikoisen näköinen. Eli ajattelet avaavasi normaali pulttia jarrulevyn puolelta.
> 
> Eikä sen pultinkanta näy vapaarattaan puolelta



Satutko muistamaan millä avaimella siihen pääsee käsiksi? Oliko XZN M12? Olin katsovinani että tuollainen kävisi, mutta hankala mittailla.

EDIT: Jaa nyt tulikin vastaus Silverbackilta, eli M12 kuusiokololla vastapäivään levyn puolelta. Pitänee illalla taistella.

----------


## lera

Kyllä vastapäivään jarrulevyn puolelta katsottuna. Avasin sen normaalilla kuusiokololla 12 tai 14. Itsellä tuli uudessa vapaarattaassa mukana uusi pultti ja siinä oli erilainen kanta kun orkkiksessa. Toisessa oli tuo xzn ja toisessa Kuusiokolo.  Eli melko sekavasti selitettynä ei auta kun kokeilla ja katsoa mikä sulla siellä on.

----------


## mahead

> Jaa et huomaa eroa, sehän kumma. Omaan tuplaan tönäsin ab:n ovaali 32t:n ralliranen round 30t:n tilalle ja sanonpahan vaan että on huikea ero. Lainatakseni erään maestron sanoja : "sinulla on traction control". Yhdyn tähän täysin. On kyllä yksi parhaista päivityksistä mitä minä olen kahteen pyörään tehnyt.



No niin, nyt on minullakin ovaali eturatas paikallaan. Eilen sen laitoin, mutta koeajo jäi tälle päivälle. Aamulla lähdin töihin (pyörätietä, vajaa 10 km/sivu) ja eron huomasi kyllä heti ensipolkaisuilla. Puolet ajasta kammet pyörähti lähes tyhjää, ja sitten osassa kierrosta vastus oli sitä mitä odottikin. Mutta ensikilometrien aikana se lähinnä ärsytti, ja melkein rupesi oksettamaan se pompotus. Mutta iltapäivällä sitten kun kotimatkalle tuli vajaat 10 km metsäajelua kuivilla poluilla, kuivilla ja märillä juurakoilla, jäätiköllä, sulaneella ja karhealla jäätiköllä jonka päällä on vettä, jäisehköllä sohjolla, tavallisella sohjolla, hyvin vetisellä sohjolla, suon päälle sulaneella vesisohjolla, sohjolla ylämäessä, kuivassa kivikossa ja kaikilla niillä muilla suomen kesään ja kevääseen kuuluvilla pinnoilla joita en tässä nyt muistanut mainita. Ja eron kyllä huomasi, tällä kertaa positiivisessa mielessä. Yhtä ainutta kertaa rengas ei ruopaissut sohjon päällä tyhjää kampien ollessa vääntävimmässä asennossa, joten pääsin vakioreitin ylämäkeä niin että jälki oli tasaista, eikä puolen metrin välein näkynyt että rengas olisi sutaissut tyhjää. Lisäksi pahoissakaan paikoissa ei kertaakaan vauhti pysähtynyt siksi, että kammet olisivat olleet sellaisissa asennoissa että en jaloista saa väännettyä niitä enää eteenpäin. Joitakin kertoja kyllä matka pysähtyi, mutta syynä oli joko pikkasen liian kovilla paineilla olevan sohjoisen etu- tai takarenkaan lipeäminen. 

Mitään isompia ylämäkiä tuossa minun reitilläni ei ole, joten varsinaisesta kiipeämisestä en osaa sanoa mitään, mutta tuossa sohjossa lievemmätkin ylämäet olivat aiemmin haasteellisia. Joten sanoisin että mitä vaikeampaa polkeminen normaalisti olisi, sitä enemmän etua tuosta ovaalista eturattaasta on. Ja kääntäen: tasaisella pikitiellä ajaessa se lähinnä haittaa, mutta toivottavasti siihen tottuu kun ajoa tulee enemmän.

Kaiken kaikkiaan omalla kohdallani päivitys (pyöreä 24t => ovaali 26t) oli onnistunut. Toivoin siitä apuja ennen kaikkea noihin tilanteisiin kun vauhti meinaa loppua ja yrittää kampia vääntää minkä jaksaa, ja sitten jossain vaiheessa vauhti tipahtaa niin alas ettei ääriasennosta saa kampia enää pyöräytettyä uudelle kierrokselle. Tätä ilmiötä ei tapahtunut kertaakaan, joten toive toteutui. (Kaikki ylläoleva tukevalla 5 kk läskipyöräilykokemuksella, joten pro-kuskit saattavat nähdä asiat toisin.)

----------


## M0kk1

Olisi tarkoitus ruveta ensimmäistä fatbikea ostattelemaan. Mielessä pyörinyt scoop single ja farley5 haluaisinkin kuulla kokemuksia ja arvioita verkkokaupan pyörästä. Vai kannattaako siirtyä trekiin?

----------


## solisti

^Farleyssä on ainakin paremmat renkaat ja runko lienee laadukkaampi ja vähän tilavampi renkaille. 
Singlessä muodikas 1x11 ja hiilikuituhaarukka.

Ottaisin Singlen riippuen hinnoista. Jos Farleyn saa samaan hintaan, pitäisi pohtia pitkään.
Oma 2016 Silverback on toiminut takanapaa lukuunottamatta odotetusti (ja sehän on 2017 malleihin päivitetty läpiakseliin). 2016 Farleyhin oli hintaeroa 800€, niin valintaa tonnin budjetilla ei tarvinnut pahemmin miettiä.

----------


## hcf

Singlessä on ainaki mukavampi 1x11 ja hiilikuituhaarukka. 
Farleys paremmat renkaat ja kiinitysreijät tarakoille yms.. Eli sopinee ainakin bikepacking touhuun paremmin.

Itsellähän ei kokemusta ole muutako vanhemmasta fattystä. Hyvä fillari ollu. Naksuva ohjainlaakeri ja bulldozer renkaat ollu ainoa miinus.

----------


## M0kk1

Nopeasti hintoja katsottuna single 380e halvempi ja tosiaan tolla 1x11 varustettuna. Mitään ihmeellisiä kiinnitys paikkoja en tarvitse, mutta onko rungoissakaan siis mitään isompaa eroa laadussa esim? Foorumeita luettuani ymmärsin että 2xl 5,05 renkaatkaan eivät f5 mahdu, liekö niin leveää tarvikkaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Snakari

Terve

Fatbike ostoksilla myöskin kun kevättä pukkaa ja into kasvaa, mutta mutta..pikkasen mielipidettä tohon koko asiaan kun askarruttaa.

Eli tallista löytyy Focuksen Mares Cyclocrossi ja sen koko on 58/XL.

Ja ongelma lähinnä on se että Focuksen ajo asento on liian matala ja pitkä vaikka mitä temppuja jo kokeillut asennon parantamiseen niin ei tahdo löytyö selälle mukavaa asentoa.

Niin kyselisinkin pikkasen että kumpaa kokoa pitäisi ruveta haikailemaaän Silverbackistä L vai XL? Lähinnä kumpaan saan räknättyä mahdollisimman "pystympää" ajo asentoa?

Silverbackin oma sizing taulokko ehdottelee XL kokoa mutta arveluttaa tuo pidempi tob tube?

Pituutta itselläni on 189cm ja inseam on 88cm et jos löytynee suurinpiirtein samankokoista sälliä niin vois mielipidettä huhuilla :Hymy:

----------


## Pekka.S

> Kyllä vastapäivään jarrulevyn puolelta katsottuna. Avasin sen normaalilla kuusiokololla 12 tai 14. Itsellä tuli uudessa vapaarattaassa mukana uusi pultti ja siinä oli erilainen kanta kun orkkiksessa. Toisessa oli tuo xzn ja toisessa Kuusiokolo.  Eli melko sekavasti selitettynä ei auta kun kokeilla ja katsoa mikä sulla siellä on.



Jep. Levyn puolelta M12 kuusiokololla puolen metrin jatkolla noin 40 kg voimalla irtosi. Vastapäivään pyörittämällä levyn puolelta katsottuna.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pekka.S

Näkyyköhän tämä video muille näin. Missähän mahtaa olla vika kun takapakka vispaa tällä tavalla? Onko koko takanapa vino? Vapaarattaan ja navan välin puhistin huolella, joten vika ei ole siinä.https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/590b4be4...504_182819.mp4

----------


## mahead

Kaippa näitä pyörien tiukassa olevia muttereita ym. voi yhtälailla iskevillä vääntimillä aukoa, vai onko tuolle jotain estettä? Näkyy tuon Aeffect kampien asennusohje sanovan että päällimmäinen pultti tulee 60 Nm kireyteen, mitä ei nyt enää niin helposti 10 cm L-avaimella väännetä auki jos se keksii jumitella. Samaten ratasta kiinni pitävä holkki on 40 Nm kireydellä, ja sitäkin sai jo jonkin verran vääntää samalla kun kampi oli ruuvipenkissä kiinni (ja kampeen jäi siitä pikku jälkikin muistoksi vaikka yritin kääräistä sitä liinoihin).

Tämmöisellä ajattelin kokeilla paukuttaa seuraavalla kertaa irti: https://www.karkikauppa.com/makita-i...v-dtd129z.html . Kiinni toki momenttiavaimella sitten. 60 Nm alueelle näyttävälle momenttiavaimelle mulla ei vaan ollu mitään näppärää tapaa kiinnittää kuuskulmapaloja, eikä lähikaupoissa näkynyt olevan sopivaa adapteria, niin laitoin tämmöisen setin tulemaan: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1 .

----------


## hcf

> Näkyyköhän tämä video muille näin. Missähän mahtaa olla vika kun takapakka vispaa tällä tavalla? Onko koko takanapa vino? Vapaarattaan ja navan välin puhistin huolella, joten vika ei ole siinä.https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/590b4be4...504_182819.mp4



Jaa-a mulla teki edellinen maasturi samaa. Hyvin se toimi. Ja vertasin hybridiini ja siinäki vatkas. Muistaakseni googletin ja tulin siihen tulokseen että se ei ole vika  :Leveä hymy: 





Tos pyörittelin renkaita niin maantiepyörässä vähän vatkaa. Scoopissa ei juuri ollenkaan

----------


## Pekka.S

> Jaa-a mulla teki edellinen maasturi samaa. Hyvin se toimi. Ja vertasin hybridiini ja siinäki vatkas. Muistaakseni googletin ja tulin siihen tulokseen että se ei ole vika



Minä olin jo purkamassa kiekkoo ja vaihtamassa napaa. Ehdin kuitenkin jo kysymään Silverbackiltä asiaa, katsotaan mikä heidän kanta asiaan on. Emännän White Litestä katsoin, niin siinä ei ollut havaittavissa huojuntaa. Eihän tuo sinänsä ajoa haittaa, mutta mietityttää syökö tuo sitten ketjuja herkemmin ja sitä kautta kaikkia rattaita.

----------


## Kuupo

> Näkyyköhän tämä video muille näin. Missähän mahtaa olla vika kun takapakka vispaa tällä tavalla? Onko koko takanapa vino? Vapaarattaan ja navan välin puhistin huolella, joten vika ei ole siinä.https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/590b4be4...504_182819.mp4



Hyvin luultavasti navan akseli vääntynyt.

[edit] Eihän se akseli mihinkään liiku, joten hyvin luultavan varmasti ei johdu vääntyneestä akselista.

----------


## hcf

Toiselta keskustelupalstalta poimittua

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/whe...ml#post3455679

----------


## solisti

> Hyvin luultavasti navan akseli vääntynyt.



Tai sitten se laakeripesä on vapaarattaassa halki ja laakeri vähän pääsee elämään. Onko renkaassa välystä jos sitä liikuttaa sivusuuntaan?
Jos tässä on nyt sellainen Moduksen napa ilman irtokuulalaakereita.

----------


## Pekka.S

> Tai sitten se laakeripesä on vapaarattaassa halki ja laakeri vähän pääsee elämään. Onko renkaassa välystä jos sitä liikuttaa sivusuuntaan?
> Jos tässä on nyt sellainen Moduksen napa ilman irtokuulalaakereita.



Vapaaratas on uusi, ei metriäkään ajettu. Tuo huojuntahan näyttäisi seuraavan renkaan pyörimistä, joten jokin pyörivä osa on epäkesko, eli ei taida olla akselikaan? 
Sillähän se taitaa selvitä, onko "vika" navassa vai vapaarattaassa, että laittaa renkaan pyörimään ilman ketjuja jolloin rattaat pyörii vapaasti navan mukana. Jos rattaat huojuu tässäkin, on vika navassa, jos ei, kyseessä on vapaarattaan "ominaisuus".

EDIT: niin, ei ole välystä takanavassa sivusuunnassa. Ja konelaakereilla on tämä napa.

----------


## solisti

Ok, jos klappia ei ole, niin sitten tuon mun hypoteesin voinee unohtaa. Taitaa olla vapaarattaan ominaisuus, itsellänikin oli muistaakseni vastaavaa jossain vaiheessa, en muista onko viimeisin vapaaratas jo parempi tuon suhteen.

----------


## Pekka.S

> Ok, jos klappia ei ole, niin sitten tuon mun hypoteesin voinee unohtaa. Taitaa olla vapaarattaan ominaisuus, itsellänikin oli muistaakseni vastaavaa jossain vaiheessa, en muista onko viimeisin vapaaratas jo parempi tuon suhteen.



En malttanut olla kokeilematta ja samanlainen huojunta on kun otti ketjut irti. Vika lienee siis navassa.

----------


## hcf

Eikös se heiluis koko rengas jos akseli olis vääntyny?

----------


## Moska

> Eikös se heiluis koko rengas jos akseli olis vääntyny?



Eihän akseli pyöri, se olisi vaan vinossa.

----------


## Pekka.S

> Eikös se heiluis koko rengas jos akseli olis vääntyny?



Koko rengas taitaisi heilua mikäli napa olisi kiero. Tuohon on kertaalleen vaihdettu vanne, joten jos napa on alunperin ollut kiero, niin pahin heitto on varmaan tasoittunut siinä. Mikäli napa on kiertynyt vastikään, niin pinnoissa taitaisi olla jonkinlainen kireysero. Täytyy mittailla ne siis seuraavaksi.

----------


## solisti

Eli vapaarattaan kiinnitys/runko on jotenkin vinossa?

----------


## hcf

> Eihän akseli pyöri, se olisi vaan vinossa.



Ainiinjoo  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pekka.S

> Eli vapaarattaan kiinnitys/runko on jotenkin vinossa?



Tätä minäkin epäilen. Pyörällä on ajettu noin 3000 km ja vedetty 50 kg painavaa kärriäkin jonkin verran, joten jonkinlaiset voimat tuonne napaan/vapaarattaaseen on kohdistunut.

----------


## Moska

Jos tuohon on vanne vaihdettu, niin napakin voi ollu rikki ja vanne on vaan pinnattu suoraksi.

----------


## hcf

Ite kans lopetin kärryn vetämisen läskillä ku rupes pelottaan että vääntyy takahaarukka tai jotai. Pikalinkkuun vain toiselta puolen kiinitettävä kärry. Häätys olla bob ibex mallinen kärry että uskaltas vetää. Tasasesti jakautus vääntö. Se tulis maastossaki kevyesti. Harmivaan sitä ei saa pikalinkulliseen. Ehkä seuraavaan läskiin sitte joskus

----------


## Pekka.S

> Ite kans lopetin kärryn vetämisen läskillä ku rupes pelottaan että vääntyy takahaarukka tai jotai. Pikalinkkuun vain toiselta puolen kiinitettävä kärry. Häätys olla bob ibex mallinen kärry että uskaltas vetää. Tasasesti jakautus vääntö. Se tulis maastossaki kevyesti. Harmivaan sitä ei saa pikalinkulliseen. Ehkä seuraavaan läskiin sitte joskus



Mulla alko takarengas putoomaan välillä irti kun kärryn kiinnitys oli pikalinkun alla. Siirsin vetokoukun jarrusatulaa kiinni pitävän pultin alle (vaihdoin tietty pidemmän pultin) ja tämän jälkeen ei ole ollut ongelmia renkaan kiinnipysymisen kanssa. En sitten tiedä onko nämä vetohommat tuhonnut navan.

----------


## Pekka.S

Noniin. Silverbackilta tuli asiallinen vastaus. Huojunta on normaalia tämän tyyppisissä navoissa, joissa osat on kierteillä toisissaan kiinni. Laittoivat vielä videon missä pyörittävät uusista osista kasattua pakkaa joka huojuu myös. Eri asia olisi, jos osat olisi yhden akselin ympärille niputettu, niin huojuntaa ei olisi.

----------


## Moska

^ Täydennänpä aikaisempaa viestiäni, "rikki tai paska".

----------


## Shred

Kyselin tänään onko M kokoisen Silverback Scoop Single mallin toimitusajasta tarkempaa tietoa kuin Toukokuu.
Vastaus kuului: "Tuotetta pitäisi tulla varastoomme lähipäivinä".
Ehkä sen pyörä joskus saapuu...

----------


## yannara

Jos jollain länsivantaalla tai siinä malminkartano-kanngelmäki-haaga akselilla Silverback, ja jaksaa esitellä pyöräänsä niin vois tehdä treffit. Pistä privaa yms.

----------


## hcf

> Jos jollain länsivantaalla tai siinä malminkartano-kanngelmäki-haaga akselilla Silverback, ja jaksaa esitellä pyöräänsä niin vois tehdä treffit. Pistä privaa yms.



Väärä fillari mut jos haluat feltin pyöriä käydä koeajaan niin ne o kiertueella tällähetkellä.
Su 14.5 Helsinki - Haltialan tila, Laamannintie 17,  00690 klo 11-17

----------


## Pekkaki

Näköjään pärähti Silverback Scoop Singleä verkkokaupan varastoon tänään..

----------


## Shred

Sunnuntaina sain oman pyörän haettua, mutta kasauksen kanssa on kestänyt ja paketissa oli vain yksi tubeless venttiili.
Laitoin nyt Jumbo Jimit paikoilleen sisurien kanssa, saavat asettua vanteelle päivän tai pari kunnes puuttuvat hilut saapuvat.

Takapyörän läpiakselia irrottaessa jostain välistä tippui kuvan prikka, väittäisin sen olleen vaihtajan puolelta, mutta varmaksi en voi sanoa.
Onko foorumilaisilla havaintoa missä välissä tuon kuuluu olla, haluaisin varmistaa asian ennen kun pyörällä tulee ajettua.

----------


## mahead

> Takapyörän läpiakselia irrottaessa jostain välistä tippui kuvan prikka, väittäisin sen olleen vaihtajan puolelta, mutta varmaksi en voi sanoa.
> Onko foorumilaisilla havaintoa missä välissä tuon kuuluu olla, haluaisin varmistaa asian ennen kun pyörällä tulee ajettua.



Olisko kuitenkin toiselta puolelta?

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Tommoset prikat on mulla kampien ja polkimien välissä. Taka-akselissa on myös tuonkaltainen rinkeli vaihtajan puoleisessä päässä, mutta ei tuo siltä vaikuta. Clampin puolella ei ole prikkaa täällä.
https://bikemarkt-images.mtb-news.de...4867-large.jpg

----------


## hcf

Huomasin tossa että mullaki taitaa olla prikat väärinpäin QR navassa. Eikös nuo hampaat kuulu olla runkoon/haarukkaan päin?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Shred

Kiitos vastauksista, eiköhä tämä mysteeri jossain välissä ratkea.
Polkimien ja kampien välissä on vastaavan näköiset, mutta vähän erilaiset prikat, eli tuo on joku muu prikka.
Ja ilmeisesti takanavan akselityypit vaihtelevat myös, omassa on takana vastaavanlainen "stealth" malli kuin edessäkin.
Kai se on tuonne takanavan ja rungon väliin jätettävä vaihtajan puolelle, siellä oli vähän mielestäni enemmän sen näköistä jälkeä, että prikka olisi siellä voinut majailla.
Sitten kun tiedän varman paikan, niin taidan liimata sen lukitteella paikalleen, sillä jos jostain syystä maastossa joutuu räpeltämään takarengasta irti, niin irtoprikka katoaa välittömästi.

----------


## mahead

> omassa on takana vastaavanlainen "stealth" malli kuin edessäkin.



Kappas, Silverback jatkaa hyviä perinteitään tarjoamalla uniikkeja pyöriä jokaiselle ostajalle.  :Hymy:  Olisin kyllä itsekin mieluummin tuommoisen ottanut, selkeämpää tuommoisen kiristäminen kuin pikalinkun kanssa arpoa että mikä on lopullinen kireys. Ja muutenkin tykkään mieluummin oikeilla työkaluilla vääntää.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Kappas, Silverback jatkaa hyviä perinteitään tarjoamalla uniikkeja pyöriä jokaiselle ostajalle.



 :Hymy: 
Nähtävästi, doublen blutossa on kuvien mukaan rs:n linkullinen akseli vaan ihan maxle pultti sielä oli kun pyörän hain joulukuussa. Parempi näin

Mutta tuohon Shred:in prikka hommaan, olisiko sittenkin jarrun päästä niinkuin tässä akselissa on prikka akselin pään ja rungon välissä ?
https://r2-bike.com/SHIFT-UP-Thru-Ax...-Thru-Fat-L224

----------


## Shred

Prikka kuuluu nähtävästi tässä rungossa vaihtajan puoleiseen päätyyn, sillä ilman prikkaa ketju hinkkasi jatkuvasti rattaiden kylkeen.
Tietenkin jos takavaihtajan säätäisi kokonaan uusiksi, niin homma voisi onnistua ilman prikkaakin, sillä pelkkä vaihtajan hienosäätö ei riittänyt säätöön.
TourDeTuusulanjärvi tuli ajettua viime lauantaina ja pyörä pelitti hienosti koko 60+ kilsaa, ihan mukava ensikosketus fatbike pyöräilyyn.

----------


## mattimat

Morjesta. Olen hankkimassa varastetun Whiten Interceptorin tilalle uutta läskäriä. Edelliseen pyörään hankin jo vararattaat elikkä Mulefutin kiekot 4.8" JJ:llä kumitettuina. Mahtuvatko pyörimään Scoop Singlessä ? Nettiä selatessani sain sellaisen käsityksen, että tuo sramin xg-1150 pakka toimisi suoraan singlen takavaihtajan kautta. Olenko optimisti. Kauheet tuskat, kaksi viikko ilman läskiä ja parhaat kesäkelit alkamassa. Uutta Interceptoria en saa, joten Scoop Single olisi soppeli korvaaja. Olisi ostanut jo sellaisen jos niitä olisi marraskuulla ollut saatavilla.

----------


## hcf

Ainoo minkä specsiä tutkiessä huomasin että singlen taka hubi/runko on 197mm ja interceptorin 190mm. Joku viisaampi vois sanoa miten noita sovitellaan yhteen  :Hymy: 

ps. Onko verkkokauppa.com myyny single deluxea ollenkaan? Tos tuli vastaan silverbackin sivulla enkä tienny et semmonenki o. Saksassa on kyl aika kovaan hintaan.

----------


## mahead

En ole ainakaan minä huomannut että olis ollu Single Deluxea missään vaiheessa, vaikka edelleen tulee välillä katteltua valikoimaa läpi. Luulen kyllä että pyynnöstä listaavat sen mukaan, eivät välttämättä ole siksi aiemmin lisänneet kun joutuvat oletettavasti käsin ne laittamaan (itse maahantuovat joten kukaan ei tarjonne valmiita käännöksiä myyntisivuille).

----------


## mahead

> Mulefutin kiekot 4.8" JJ:llä kumitettuina. Mahtuvatko pyörimään Scoop Singlessä ?



Hep, täällä just nuo, tubelessina. Hyvin mahtuu.

----------


## mahead

On muuten aika tuntuva ero noissa resin-jarrupalojen tehoissa aurinkoinen kevät/kesäkeli vs. märkä nollan ympärillä pyörivä lossakko. Ostin jo aiemmin paremmat metallipalat + levyt, jotka oli tarkoitus vaihtaa samaan aikaan kesärenkaisiin siirtymisen yhteydessä, kun tuntui että jarrutehoa oli kovin huonosti saatavilla resin-osien kanssa. Mutta nyt näillä keleillä purevuus on ihan eri tasolla, enkä ole kaivannut yhtään lisätehoa. Saa resinit sittenkin jäädä kesäksi kiinni, ja metallipalat laitan sitten talveksi.

----------


## mattimat

> Hep, täällä just nuo, tubelessina. Hyvin mahtuu.



Kiitos. Vielä pitää saada varmennus tuohon Shimano/Sram yhteensopivuuteen ennen kaupan sinetöintiä ;-)

Ei kellään sattuisi olemaan L-kokoista Scoop Singleä koeistuttavaksi Helsingki/Vantaalla ? En löytänyt verkkokaupassa käydessäni noita pyöriä.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Minulla on lokakuussa 2016 ostettu Scoop Fatty, jolla ajettu arviolta alle 300km. Tänään huomasin itsekkin että rungossa on murtuma juurikin samassa kohtaa, kun ylempänä mainituissa tapauksissa. Onkohan näissä rungoissa jokin ongelma tuon suhteen? Pyörä on ollut todella nätillä ajulla, enimmäkseen tasaista pyörätietä työmatka ajussa.



Sinäkö myit fillaritorissa takuuvaihdossa saatua uutta fattyä ? Miten asia eteni ? Laittakaahan te jotka ette vielä ole päivittäneet tilannetta miten runkojen ratkeamat on hoidettu valmistajan/verkkokaupan taholta.

----------


## hcf

Eikait akus85:llaki runko revenny?

----------


## Wolfspaw

> Sinäkö myit fillaritorissa takuuvaihdossa saatua uutta fattyä ? Miten asia eteni ? Laittakaahan te jotka ette vielä ole päivittäneet tilannetta miten runkojen ratkeamat on hoidettu valmistajan/verkkokaupan taholta.



Se oli sellainen vajaan 3kk huoltoreissu  :Hymy:  Onneksi oli toinen fillari käytössä sillä aikaa. Uudemmassa 2017 mallissa silmämääräisesti katsottuna runko huomattavasti laadukkaampi (saumojen osalta).

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Eikait akus85:llaki runko revenny?



Ei, enkä ole kyllä pyörää säälinyt yhtään hyppyjen tai droppien suhteen. Tässä muuten vaan kirjottelin kun osa on laittanut selvityksen ja osa ei.

----------


## solisti

Minä sain juuri uuden erilaisen takanavan 2016 Scooppiin. Asiallisestihan ne näitä hoitavat, joskin lähetykset tahtoo ottaa aikaa. 2 vapaaratasta nyt hajotettuna (laakeri irti rungon haljettua).

----------


## hcf

Ilmeisesti takuu jatku vuodella taas siitä edellisestä vaihdosta?
Pyörähuollossa navan vaihtaminenki siihen ilmatteeksi? Ei oo ihan helppo homma kotikonstein tuota vaihtaa. Eikös siitä joudu koko kiekko purkamaan

----------


## mattimat

Vapaarattaita rikkoutunut, runko-ongelmia raportoitu. Onko näitä ongelmia ollut kaikissa malleissa vai ovatko ne keskittyneet tiettyyn malliin ? Noissa vikaraporteissa ei ole pyörän mallia mainittu, enkä vielä tunne tämän palstan osallistujien kalustoa nimimerkin perusteella.

----------


## solisti

Verkkokaupasta hommatut varmaan saa viedä sopimushuoltoon takuuajan. En tiedä miten suhtautuvat tällaisiin, jotka periaatteessa kuuluvat virhevastuun piiriin. Modus kuulemma vastaa rikkoontuneista navoista ja toimittaa varaosat niihin ilman aikarajaa (ainakin mailikeskustelun pohjalta sain tämä kuvan).

Periaatteessa napatyöt on paikallisessa luokkaa 30€ ja kiekon saa rakennettua ~50€. Mulla on Saksasta ostettu pyörä ja saa itse neuvotella työkustannukset myyjän kanssa. Eka napatöiden jälkeen en ole jaksanut viedä huoltoon ja kysellä kuka siitä mitäkin maksaa. Tekee itse niin tietää mitä siellä on pielessä (tosin kiekon rakentaminen voi jäädä multa ainakin tekemättä itse). 
Nytkin toimittivat uuden navan ja lisäksi yhden vapaarattaan nykyiseen napaan, niin on tässä nyt osaa vähäksi aikaa ajella tälläkin navalla. Ja jos sen navan haluaa vaihtaa, niin on tuo jo ihan hyvin tultu vastaan 1,5 vuotta vanhaan budjettipyörään vaikka siitä vaihdosta joutuisi jotain maksamaankin. Se on jo todettu, että ainakaan nämä halppis-takanavat ei mulla kestä kovin pitkään oli se pyörä sitten White tai Silverback, heti kerralla pitäisi laittaa parempi, mutta mitä sitä sitten rassaisi  :Hymy:  (ja jotenkin ne 300€ navat ei investointina innosta alle tonnin pyörään).

----------


## hcf

> Vapaarattaita rikkoutunut, runko-ongelmia  raportoitu. Onko näitä ongelmia ollut kaikissa malleissa vai ovatko ne  keskittyneet tiettyyn malliin ? Noissa vikaraporteissa ei ole pyörän  mallia mainittu, enkä vielä tunne tämän palstan osallistujien kalustoa  nimimerkin perusteella.



Noh se vaan tuntuu ku ne muutamat tulee raportoimaan ongelmista. Ne joilla ei ole ongelmia niin ei tietenkää sitä tänne tule kertomaan  :Leveä hymy: 
Vaparit ja takanavat nyt on läskipyörien yleinen ongelma. Saa lukea joka ketjusta. Syy lienee että voimaa siirtyy navalle enemmän ku tuolla suolla ja hangessa möyritään  :Hymy:

----------


## solisti

> Vapaarattaita rikkoutunut, runko-ongelmia raportoitu. Onko näitä ongelmia ollut kaikissa malleissa vai ovatko ne keskittyneet tiettyyn malliin ? Noissa vikaraporteissa ei ole pyörän mallia mainittu, enkä vielä tunne tämän palstan osallistujien kalustoa nimimerkin perusteella.



Silverbackilla taisi olla 2016 läskeissään vaan yksi runkomalli, jossa oli 190mm QR napa takana. Näistä rungoista on jonkun raportoitu ratkenneen. Ja samaten jokunen vapaaratas on mennyt saman vuosimallin Moduksen QR-navasta. 

2017 versioissa on 197mm läpiakseli (paitsi siinä delight-versiossa, jossa yhä QR). Näissä ei ainakaan mun silmiin ole osunut ongelmia?

----------


## solisti

> Noh se vaan tuntuu ku ne muutamat tulee raportoimaan ongelmista. Ne joilla ei ole ongelmia niin ei tietenkää sitä tänne tule kertomaan 
> Vaparit ja takanavat nyt on läskipyörien yleinen ongelma. Saa lukea joka ketjusta. Syy lienee että voimaa siirtyy navalle enemmän ku tuolla suolla ja hangessa möyritään



Samaa meinasin kirjoittaa, menee mihin läskipyöräketjuun tahansa, niin samoja ongelmia niissä näkyy. Ja ongelmat on niitä mistä aina keskustellaan.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Kyllä näin, mutta älköön sekaantuko Halon takanapaan ! Keskusteluista luettavissa niin että dt swiss ja industry nine kestävimmät kapistukset

----------


## mattimat

> Silverbackilla taisi olla 2016 läskeissään vaan yksi runkomalli, jossa oli 190mm QR napa takana. Näistä rungoista on jonkun raportoitu ratkenneen. Ja samaten jokunen vapaaratas on mennyt saman vuosimallin Moduksen QR-navasta. 
> 
> 2017 versioissa on 197mm läpiakseli (paitsi siinä delight-versiossa, jossa yhä QR). Näissä ei ainakaan mun silmiin ole osunut ongelmia?



Tuo läpiakseli jäykistää perää ja poistaa mahdollisuuden jättää QR löysälle. Uusissa singleissä näyttä olevan Mulefut kiekot SRC navoilla. Äänekäs, mutta mulla ainakin kesti edellisessä pyörässä hienosti. 

Matti

----------


## mahead

Nyt on Singlen tavarankuljetuskykyä vähän päivitelty, eli Topeak-joppari sekä sille laukku. 



Pikkasen oli ähräämistä että löysin sopivan asennuskohdan. Aluksi kiinnitin ylärimat tuonne satulaputken lähistöllä oleviin rungon reikiin, mutta tällöin rimoista loppui mitta kesken ja teline tuli niin lähelle satulaa että laukun kanssa se haittasi ajamista. Aikani pyörittelin ja totesin ettei niitä reikiä voi käyttää, vaan suoraan satulaputkeen pitää laittaa kiinni.

Alapäässä oli myös ahdasta (ehhehhee), joten kiinnityspisteet valikoitui puoliautomaattisesti tuohon missä ne nyt ovat. Muuten kokonaisuus on aika toimiva, mutta jopparin lampunpaikka painaa lokasuojaa sillä tavoin että renkaalla on tilaa vain n. 1 cm pyöriä. Viimeistään talveksi pitää jotain modifikaatiota kehittää. 





Satulaputken kiinnikkeestä sain juuri sellaisen kuin itse tekemällä asennusraudasta + gorillateipistä syntyi.  :Sarkastinen:  Täytyy laittaa se aiemmin linkattu putkenpidike tilaukseen.

----------


## hcf

Meikälle tulos kiinatarakka. Jos se jaksais ees sen teltan kyydittää niin ei tarvi reppuun pistää. Häätyy päivittää kunnolliseen sitte joskus  :Hymy:

----------


## Shred

Täysjousto on telakalla, niin piti muuttaa Tahko MTB ilmoittautuminen fatbike sarjaan, näkeepähän sitten miten Scoop Single kestää.
Sitä ennen on ainakin keksittävä miten ohjainlaakerin välyksen saa pysymään poissa, nyt klappia tuntuu ilmaantuvan aina lenkin aikana.
Stemmi on tosin vedetty vain 4Nm tiukkuuteen, kai se on laitettava tasan 5Nm jos ei muu auta (ja toivoa että momenttiavain on säädöissään).

----------


## hcf

Vanhas scoopis lukee 7-9nm. Taitaa olla kuitua kaulaputkiki siinä singles

----------


## Läskimasa

maheadilla pätevän näköinen ritsi ja veska. 👍 Taidan heivata bilteman tarakan kun en oo sitä saanu vielä ees mallailtua paikoilleen ja siirtyä tukevampaan kerrasta. Jos vaikka jonkun pikku yön-yli-reissun sais kesällä tehtyä...

Onko joku viritellyt Blackborowiin tuota?

----------


## Myry

Mitä on nuo kiinnitysreiät alaputken alapuolella? Kolme kierteellistä reikää. Näkyy esimerkiksi tämän sivun ylimmässä kuvassa http://silverbacklab.com/product/scoop-fatty/

----------


## M0kk1

Single tuli taloon täälläkin, mutta jostain syystä en saa keulan klappia pois. Muilla vastaavaa tai vinkkejä sen hoitoon? Stemmiä löysätty ja yritetty kiristää päältä, ei auta. Yhden ohuen spacerinkin stemmin alle laitoin kun näytti olevan putken pää stemmin tasalla. Välys ei hirveän suuri enää spacerin laiton jälkeen ole mutt klappasee kuitenkin! Aiheutuuko pyörälle vahinkoa jos pienellä välyksellä painelee ensihuoltoon asti?

----------


## hcf

Onkohan siel jääny joku osa väärin tai huonosti? Siinähän on se yks lukkoprikka joka lukittee sen klapin pois ku saa puristusta sen putkenpäässä olevan mutterin avulla. Ylimmän laakerin päällä. Räjäytäppä se auki ja pistä uusiksi kasaan  :Hymy: 
Kiristät päältä ja jarrupohjassa rynkytät kaulaa niin kauan että se klapi häviää. Ei kuitenkaan hampaat irvessä. Se tarkotus on vetää vaan kamat kasaan. Sitte vasta stemmin kiristys


Kuva maantiepyörän lukkoprikasta tai mikälienee sen oikea nimi

----------


## M0kk1

Klappi poistui mystisesti uudelleen kasauksessa, mikään ei purkaessa vaikuttanut olevan väärinkään.  :Leveä hymy:  kohta sairasloman loputtua single kunnon ajoon ja testiin! Vaikuttaisi pikaisella testauksella olevan hyvä kampe

----------


## Shred

Tutkin keulaa hieman tarkemmin ja tulin siihen tulokseen, että kaulaputken sisällä oleva metalliholkki pääsee liukumaan ulos hiilikuituputkesta ja täten keulaa ei saa kiristettyä.
Spacerien lisääminen toimii siis käytännössä vain ulosvetäjänä. Tiedä sitten onko tuo ollut tehtaan jäljiltä löysä, vai onko stemmi ollut liian löysällä ja keula kammennut holkin irti.
Sinänsä tämä ei ole turvallisuusriski, koska ei se "topcap" keulaa pidä paikallaan, mutta keulan välyksen saaminen pois ilman ruuvin voimaa onkin sitten kinkkisempi juttu.
Täytyy laittaa Silverbackille/Verkkokauppa.com:iin kyselyä miten toimia. Melkein tekisi mieli etsiä jotain hyvää liimaa, milllä holkin saisi liimattua pysyvästi oikealle paikalleen.

----------


## tompula

Eikös tuon "kävyn" sisällä ole kuusiokolo, josta tuon saa kiristettyä tuohon haarukan putkeen ? Ainakin itsellä oli toisen merkkisessä fillarissa....

----------


## TheMiklu

Expanderihan se. Kiristää sen paikoilleen varovasti ja go ride!

----------


## Shred

Sehän se oli, käpy/expanderi kireälle ja keulankin sai kiristettyä hienosti. 
Kiitos avusta!

----------


## Papa´s special

Terve,
Koska ensivuoden malliston scoop fatty mallisto on tullut ennakkotilattavaksi?
Laitoin kyselyä VK:lle Mintunvihreästä xl kokoisesta scoop fattysta vm 2017, vastaukseksi tuli että kyseisellä värillä olevia xl koon fattyjä ei ole enää ikävä kyllä tulossa lisää.
Suosittelivat odottaa tulevia 2018 malleja.

----------


## hcf

Tätä ketjua ku kelaa taaksepäin niin löytyy varmaan millon alettiin hehkuttaan uusia malleja  :Hymy: 
Olivat myös hiukan halvempia ennakkotilattuna ku mitä sitte jälkeenpäin.
Mutta saataville tulee loppuvuodesta

----------


## Wuffe

Olen ihan noviisi fatbike asioissa. Olen kuitenkin ymmärtänyt Verkkokaupan Scoot Singlen olevan hyvä vaihtoehto ensimmäiseksi pyöräksi. Miten Double ja Fatty eroaa Single versiosta? Vaihteiden lukumäärän tajuan, mutta jarruista en ymmärrä oikein mitään.

Opastaisiko joku minkä mukaan valikoin pyörää? Single meinaa karata budjetista...

----------


## hcf

singlessä hiilikuituhaarukka, double:ssa on joustohaarukka ja fattyssä alumiinihaarukka.
Singlessä 1x11. Muissa 2x10. (1x11 parempi).
Jarruista en osaa sanoa onko niillä isoa eroa.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Jarruista en osaa sanoa onko niillä isoa eroa.



single m615:set = uudemman mallin deoret, fatty m506:set eli vanhan mallin deoret ja double m425 mikälie acera = ihan ok, mutta on nuo m615 vaan niin paljon paremmat. Siksi päivitin doubleen semmoiset.

----------


## hcf

> single m615:set = uudemman mallin deoret, fatty m506:set eli vanhan mallin deoret ja double m425 mikälie acera = ihan ok, mutta on nuo m615 vaan niin paljon paremmat. Siksi päivitin doubleen semmoiset.



Joo mulla on 2016 fattys 615:set. Ne on kyllä hyvät. Ei osaa parempia kaivatakkaan. Vanhan maasturin 395:siin selkeä ero

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Alkuperäistä pyörää jäljellä : runko, keskiö, kammet, satula, stemmi, bluto ja takavaihtaja. En saanut kaupasta mitä halusin, mihin saa tehdä reklamaation !

----------


## mahead

> Joo mulla on 2016 fattys 615:set. Ne on kyllä hyvät. Ei osaa parempia kaivatakkaan. Vanhan maasturin 395:siin selkeä ero



Singlessä on sitten resin-palat, Fattyssa metalli. Doublesta vk.comin sivut ei kerro. Nuo saattavat tuoda jonkin verran eroa tuntumaan, eli Fattyn jarrut varmaan tuntuvat purevimmilta etenkin märällä kelillä, vaikka ovatkin "matalampaa" mallisarjaa.

Itte kun Scoopin talvella sain, pidin jarruja tehottomina ja hankin jo metallipalat & sopivan levyn jotka aioin kesäksi laittaa. Kesäkeleillä resin-palat rupes kuitenkin toimimaan ja nyt ei mitään tarvetta vaihtaa ennen syksyä. Tosin paloista riippumatta levyjarrut tarvitsee uusina hetken ajoa pohjalle että tehot löytyy.

----------


## Esabbi

Ai kiekotkin on vaihtunu? Paljon keveni?

Lähetetty minun SM-A500FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

> En saanut kaupasta mitä halusin!



Ehkä se ois tuo double deluxe malli ollu paikallaan. Mutta renkaat vähintään siitäki ois joutunu vaihtaan.
Jospa ne 2018 malleihin vaihtas jumbojimit niin saattasin alkaa pyörän vaihtoon  :Hymy:

----------


## H. Moilanen

> En saanut kaupasta mitä halusin, mihin saa tehdä reklamaation !



Köyliön kunta ja lautamies Tuppi on oikea osoite. Kirjallisesti ja kolmena kappaleena.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Ai kiekotkin on vaihtunu? Paljon keveni?



Mulefutit vs. Carbonaatti kokonaisuuksineen ajovalmiina -> pyöreesti 800 grammaa





> Köyliön kunta ja lautamies Tuppi on oikea osoite. Kirjallisesti ja kolmena kappaleena.



Oolrait, valuutta on vaihtanut omistajaa tämän kustomoinnissa niin voin vain reklamoida itseäni  :Cool:  SOOSOO

----------


## Läskimasa

> maheadilla pätevän näköinen ritsi ja veska. 👍 Taidan heivata bilteman tarakan kun en oo sitä saanu vielä ees mallailtua paikoilleen ja siirtyä tukevampaan kerrasta. Jos vaikka jonkun pikku yön-yli-reissun sais kesällä tehtyä...
> 
> Onko joku viritellyt Blackborowiin tuota?



Nyt on: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...95#post2682395
Kiitoksia maheadille vinkistä tai siis tuosta asennuskertomuksesta kuvineen.

----------


## mahead

> Nyt on: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...95#post2682395
> Kiitoksia maheadille vinkistä tai siis tuosta asennuskertomuksesta kuvineen.



Eipä mitään, kiva jos viritelmäni onnistui inspiroimaan.  :Hymy:  Hyvältä näytti tuo sinun asennus, ja varmaan on omaani verrattuna vielä tuntuvasti tukevampi koska sait ruuveilla kiinni enempi vähempi suoraan runkoon kolmesta kohtaa. Omani on vain noilla eri putkien ympäri kiristyvillä lenkeillä kiinni, ja alunperin asennus rupesikin ajossa valumaan alaspäin niin että lokasuoja otti renkaaseen kiinni. Lisäilin sen jälkeen vanhasta sisäkumista kaistaleet noiden kiinnityslenkkien alle ja tuon jälkeen teline onkin pysynyt paikallaan, mutta mieluusti olisin tuonne alas ottanut kiinteät ruuvinpaikat.

Tuon aiemmassa viestissä mainitun lokasuojaongelman ratkaisin loppujen lopuksi näin:



Eli vaihdoin SKS:n takalokasuojan aiemmin hankkimaani ja mustaksi sprayattuun Prisman Firstgear -suojalärpäkkeeseen. SKS:n laadukkaampaan suojaan verrattuna tässä on hyviä ominaisuuksia se, että tuo on vain millin paksua muovia, joten se ei vie tilaa käytännössä juuri mitään. Lisäksi sitä on helppo leikata, joten tuon tavaratelineen lampunpidikkeen sai painettua siitä läpi (tosin mittavirheen vuoksi lärpäke jäi vähän mutkalle  :Vihainen: ). Lisäksi suoja on leveämpi, eikä paina oikeastaan mitään.

Muita kuvia:





Alakiinnike + sisäkuminpala:



Ja pikku off-topiccina: sen verran tyytyväinen olin tuohon Topeakin laukku + teline -komboon, että se poiki vielä yhden lisähankinnan:



Eli toiseen pyörään vastaava teline. Toimii työmatka-ajossa oikein hyvin kun saa vaihtovaatteet ja eväät tuonne laukkuun ja näin ollen välttää selän hikeentymistä selkäreppuun verrattuna. Valitsin tuostakin telineestä super tourist disc dx -mallin, mutta yllättäen ei-levyjarruversio olisi tainnut toimia paremmin koska jarrusatula jää kuitenkin tuonne sen verran sivuun että suorillakin kiinnitysaisoilla olisi mahtunut hyvin.

----------


## hcf

> mutta mieluusti olisin tuonne alas ottanut kiinteät ruuvinpaikat.



Suunnittelijoilla käyny pieni aivopieru. Yläpuolelta löytyy paikat tarakalle mut alhaalta ei.  2016 fattys on just toisinpäin  :Hymy: 
Oiskohan ensvuoden mallis jo kummassaki päässä.

----------


## mahead

Siellä olis Scoopit alennuksessa: https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/sear...ariale%20scoop

Etenkin Double Deluxe taas hävyttömän halvalla, mutta eivät ole saatavilla.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Hyvät on hinnat, kattelin tässä kiekkojen päivittämisen jälkeen alkuperäistakakiekon vapaaratasta niin sieltä on näköjään yhdestä kynnestä pieni pala kadonnut. Pitää varmaan kysellä silverbackiltä uutta osaa tilalle.

----------


## Syncromies

Tuli alennuksesta tilattua scoop fatty. Saa nähä kerkeekö tulla viikonlopuksi. Polttelis jo ajamaan.

----------


## Syncromies

> Tuli alennuksesta tilattua scoop fatty. Saa nähä kerkeekö tulla viikonlopuksi. Polttelis jo ajamaan.



No eihän se tullu Huomenna hakemaan matkahuollosta.

----------


## Syncromies

No niin ensilenkki heitetty ja hyvältä tuntuu.

----------


## mahead

Onnea uuden sykkelin johdosta. 👌👍

----------


## hcf

Mitäs lääkkeeksi ku tuntuu löystyvän tuo 2016 scoop fattyn etunavan holkit (joka siis on QR) ku käy ajeleen rynkyttävässä maastossa ? Rupiaa sit jarru levy hankaan ku vähän kallistelee pyörää
QR kyl pysyy tiukkana.

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Läpiakseli, eli napa ja haarukka vaihtoon. Pikalinkku on löysä.

----------


## hcf

> ^Läpiakseli, eli napa ja haarukka vaihtoon.



Joo yritinki kysellä kittiä silverbackiltä millä sais muutettua läpiakseliksi mutta ei tullu vastausta :/
Tulis vähän turhan kalliiksi hubin vaihtoon alkaa. Melekee järkevämpi ois myydä pois ja ostaa uus pyörä läpiakselilla.

----------


## Esabbi

Tarkoitatko et laakerit löystyy? Eikö siinä ole lukitus muttereita? Ite laitoin mutskuihin pikkuisen sinistä lukitetta ,eikä auennu sen jälkeen.

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pekkaki

Mitä tavaratelinettä kannattaa hankkia scoop single fättiin xl rungolla? 
Kävin Turun Foxcompilla, mut ei löytynyt ymmärrystä jos fillarin merkki ei heidän myymää mallia. 

Haastavaa kun alapään kiinnikkeet puuttuu ja se kuulemma estää täysin kaikkien tavaratelineiden kiinnityksen.. 


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## hcf

Kummallaki puolen samanlainen. Takana suljettulaakeri

----------


## Esabbi

Eikö eessä oo suljetut laakeri myös? Mun vekottimessa ainakin oli.

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

> Eikö eessä oo suljetut laakeri myös? Mun vekottimessa ainakin oli.



Siisjoo tarkotin että tuon kiristettävän holkin takana on suljettulaakeri  :Leveä hymy: 

Mitenköhän päin tuo prikka tuossa pitää olla. Siinä on hampaat. Laakereita rasvatessa saattanu mennä väärinpäin enkä muista miten ne alunperin oli.

----------


## mahead

> Mitä tavaratelinettä kannattaa hankkia scoop single fättiin xl rungolla? 
> Kävin Turun Foxcompilla, mut ei löytynyt ymmärrystä jos fillarin merkki ei heidän myymää mallia. 
> 
> Haastavaa kun alapään kiinnikkeet puuttuu ja se kuulemma estää täysin kaikkien tavaratelineiden kiinnityksen.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Topeak Super Tourist Uni Dx tms. sanahirviö mahtuu ihan mukavasti. Aiemmin postasin omia kokemuksia ketjuun: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s....php?p=2672355 . Alaosan kiinnitys hoituu sisäkumin ja tämmöisen avulla: http://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/4013678...ojuksella-6kpl

Tässä vielä lokasuojan osalta jatkotarinaa: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s....php?p=2682452

----------


## Läskimasa

> Mitä tavaratelinettä kannattaa hankkia scoop single fättiin xl rungolla? 
> 
> Haastavaa kun alapään kiinnikkeet puuttuu ja se kuulemma estää täysin kaikkien tavaratelineiden kiinnityksen..



Jos kantavuutta ei tarvitse paljoa niin löytyyhän näitä tämänkaltaisia useitakin: https://www.topeak.com/global/en/pro...frame-(e-type)

Maheadin kiinnikkeetkään ei sinänsä hassulta näytä ollenkaan.

----------


## Pekkaki

> Topeak Super Tourist Uni Dx tms. sanahirviö mahtuu ihan mukavasti. Aiemmin postasin omia kokemuksia ketjuun: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s....php?p=2672355 . Alaosan kiinnitys hoituu sisäkumin ja tämmöisen avulla: http://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/4013678...ojuksella-6kpl
> 
> Tässä vielä lokasuojan osalta jatkotarinaa: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s....php?p=2682452



Kiitoksia, löysinkin nuo kokemuksesi viestini lähetyksen jälkeen ja nyt tilasin saman tarakan kuin sinulla eli fat-mallin. 
Oma scoop single on xl rungolla ja taidan saada tarakan etupään kiinni suoraan runkoon.. mutta sen näkee sitten joskus viikon kuluttua. 


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Syncromies

Fattyllä ajeltu nyt n. 70km ja tuntuu vieläkin hyvältä. Kuhmossa käytiin vaimon kans ajamassa nopeaa ja vaativaakin reittiä, niin täytyy sanoa, että pyörä toimi erittäin hyvin. Vaihteet menee hyvin päälle ja välitys tuntuu sopivalta. Jarrut vois olla tehokkaammat, voi olla että vaatii vielä sisään ajoa. Minkäänlaisia löystymisiä en havainnut ja haavereiltakin vältyttiin. Olen pyörään kyllä kaikinpuolin tyytyväinen. Rahalle vastinetta.

----------


## Pekkaki

Pikkasen sovittelin tarakkaa paikoilleen ja alapään kiinnikkeiden puuttuminen rungosta harmittaa. 
Aloin asiaa miettimään ja löysinkin jonkinlaisen kiinnityksen takarenkaan akseliin pikakiinnikkeen alle.. nyt vaan pitää jostain kehittää sopivat raudat ja testata käytännössä. 

Kuva enemmän kuin sata sanaa..

----------


## hcf

Saapikos noita 2016 scooppien vaihtajan korvakkeita mistään muualta? Kuukaudenpäivät ollu tilaus verkkokaupas  :Hymy: 
Ei sinänsä ole kiirettä ku varalle tulee mutta tuossa ei ole edes mitään arvioita toimitusajasta. Saattaa olla ettei tuu ikinä.

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Koitappa täältä

----------


## hcf

> ^Koitappa täältä



Nojoo tämä saattas passata mutta hintaa tulee kolminkertasesti. Ja taitaa tulla tullitki

----------


## H. Moilanen

Mitäs sillä halvalla hinnalla tekee, jos tavaraa ei saa koskaan?

----------


## 7-spoke

Nonii, ensimmäisen maahantuontierän Fattystä hajosi sitten vapaarattaanrunko. Oiskos kellään linkkiä mistä sais uuden, kahteen viikkoon toimitettuna, sillä Syötteelle pitäs päästä ja oon elokuun ekan viikon torstaihin asti pois maasta...

eli siis semmonen qr-akselille soppeli vapari ois tarpeen...

----------


## Esabbi

> Ite ostin korvakkeen xxl:stä.
> 
> Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla





Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## solisti

Suoraan Saksasta sylttytehtaaltakin noita saa osia saa (sekä vapaarattaita, että korvakkeita). Tosin kahteen viikkoon voi tulla kiire. Esim. Special Bikestä löytyi soppeli Joytechin vapari 142x12mm tms. Hoitavat noiden takuukorjaukset, niin tietävät kyllä. 

Lähetetty minun SM-A320FL laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## solisti

> Nonii, ensimmäisen maahantuontierän Fattystä hajosi sitten vapaarattaanrunko....



Sulla on inbox täynnä.

----------


## hcf

> Korvake XXL:stä



Muistakko mikä noista oli oikea malli? Pari aika soppelin näköstä mutta ku kuvakulma on vähän heikko

----------


## Esabbi

Näyttäis olevan V25 - A-HG011,*

Vai?

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

> Näyttäis olevan V25 - A-HG011,*
> 
> Vai?
> 
> Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Joo kiitti. Häätyy tilailla tuolta sit

----------


## pee

Vai https://www.xxl.fi/white-gear-hanger...109692_1_style ? Tuo taitaa olla hieman pitempi.

----------


## pee

Tässä 2016 Scoopin mukana tilattu varakorvake(hopea) ja 3Fat Pron vastaava(musta, Gear Hanger White v05 2/3Fat).

  
 

Kierteestä en osaa sanoa. Vaikuttaisi kuin 3Fatin korvake olisi hieman ohuempi ainakin akselin kohdalta.

Onko tuo Esabbin ehdottama "V25 - A-HG011" sittenkin yhtä pitkä, mutta lisäksi samanpaksuinen kuin Scoopin oma?

----------


## mattimat

Tiedoksenne. Verkkokaupan Helsingin myymälän outletissa on yksi asiakaspalautettu S-kokoinen Single Scoop hintaan 998.

----------


## Syncromies

Lisääkö silverbackissä huolto vapaarattaan ikää vai kestääkö minkä kestää. Nyt takana n.200km ja pari kertaa on kuulunut poksaus vapaarattaasta. Huolto vai ei?

----------


## hcf

En minä ainakaan ole huoltanu mistään pyörästä. Enkä ole mistään vapaaratasta rikkikkään saanu  :Hymy: 
Satunnaisia mutta harvinaisia poksauksia on kuulunu kaikista. Yleensä ku alkaa pyörittään mutta ei voimalla.
Voiskait tuon joskus opetella mutta vaikutti niin hankalta ja työkalutki pitäs hankkia

----------


## Blackborow

Mitä työkaluja Silverbackin vaparin aukaisu vaatii? Eipä ole tullut koskaan sellaista vaparia vastaan joka kuusiokoloavainta kummempaa tarttisi.

----------


## Pekka.S

> Mitä työkaluja Silverbackin vaparin aukaisu vaatii? Eipä ole tullut koskaan sellaista vaparia vastaan joka kuusiokoloavainta kummempaa tarttisi.



Mikäli kyseessä QR malli, niin 11 mm kuusiokolo. Pitkä sellainen. Sillä saa vaparin irti.

Se kiinnostaisi minuakin miten tuon vaparin saa purettua jotta sen vois huoltaa? Kellään vinkkejä tai ohjeita?



Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pekka.S

> Mikäli kyseessä QR malli, niin 11 mm kuusiokolo. Pitkä sellainen. Sillä saa vaparin irti.
> 
> Se kiinnostaisi minuakin miten tuon vaparin saa purettua jotta sen vois huoltaa? Kellään vinkkejä tai ohjeita?
> 
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tämä vapaaratas siis kyseessä. Miten tämä huolletaan vai huolletaanko mitenkään?

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## H. Moilanen

Toisella puolella luulisi olevan joku mutteri tms. jos on tarkoitettu avattavaksi. Todennäköisesti ei ole.

"Huoltaa" voi koittaa valuttamalla ohutta öljyä tuonne rungon sisään.

----------


## hcf

> Näyttäis olevan V25 - A-HG011,*
> 
> Vai?
> 
> Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Toisesta ketjusta poimittua. Näyttää hyvin samalta. 
http://s.aliexpress.com/EFb6bYFF

----------


## pee

Väri on sama. Muuten ei niinkään.

----------


## hcf

> Väri on sama. Muuten ei niinkään.



Eikujoo on siinä hieman eroa. Mallinumeroki hieman eri. GH eikä HG  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## SamuPoku

Toiselta puolelta löytyy lukitusmutteri, sivuilla näkyy pienet hahlot. Ite rälläköin lattaraudasta sopivan avaimen ja väänsin auki. Kierteet siinä on väärinpäin eli aukeaa myötäpäivään käännettäessä. Sieltä saattaa tulla kaikki kuulat syliin, joten ei kannata hirveesti tempoa  :Hymy:  Kuulakehiin laitoin mobilin laakerirasvaa, kynsiin pikkutilkka moottoriöljyä.

----------


## Syncromies

> Toiselta puolelta löytyy lukitusmutteri, sivuilla näkyy pienet hahlot. Ite rälläköin lattaraudasta sopivan avaimen ja väänsin auki. Kierteet siinä on väärinpäin eli aukeaa myötäpäivään käännettäessä. Sieltä saattaa tulla kaikki kuulat syliin, joten ei kannata hirveesti tempoa  Kuulakehiin laitoin mobilin laakerirasvaa, kynsiin pikkutilkka moottoriöljyä.



Miten oireili ennen aukaisua ja miten on toiminut sen jälkeen.

----------


## Pekka.S

> Tämä vapaaratas siis kyseessä. Miten tämä huolletaan vai huolletaanko mitenkään?
> 
> Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tietääkös joku mistä näitä vapareita saisi tilattua uusia?

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Eikös Syncromiehellä ole läpiakselillinen fatty ?

----------


## SamuPoku

Paukkui ja pyöri tyhjää, kilometrejä oli takana vähä alle 2000. Kynnet oli pyöristyny ja kehässä kulumaa. Toimi sen aikaa kunnes sain Silverbackiltä uuden takanavan eri mallisella vaparilla.
Oulun spezialized huollosta olisi silloin löytynyt hyllystä vastaava vapari.

----------


## Syncromies

> Eikös Syncromiehellä ole läpiakselillinen fatty ?



Joo on. Onko erilainen vapaaratas vai mitä meinaat?

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Joo on. Onko erilainen vapaaratas vai mitä meinaat?



Tämä Scoop Doublesta 12 mm läpiakselilla, voisin kuvitella että sulla on sama. Lähtee irti kun ottaa ensin pakan pois, sitten vaparin päästä löysää akselin päätykorkin ja pyörität pois akselilta. Sen jälkeen vain vedät vaparin ulos.



Sun ringlen vastaavasta navasta kuvia: http://www.fat-bike.de/sun-ringle-mu...ike-wheels_en/

----------


## Pekka.S

> Toimi sen aikaa kunnes sain Silverbackiltä uuden takanavan eri mallisella vaparilla.



Millaisen takanavan sait Silverbackilta? Viime kesänä valitin heille, kun vapaaratas ei irrottanut ja polkimet pyöri mukana rullatessa. Lähettivät minullekin uuden takanavan erimallisella vaparilla, mutta äkkiseltään tulin siihen tulokseen, että se on läpiakselimalli. On nyt maannut hyllyssä vuoden, kun laittoivat myös toisen vaparin alkuperäiseen napaan.
Pitää illalla napata kuva akselista, mutta siitä vapari lähtee irti ihan vetämällä, ilman kierteitä.
Olisi kiva tietää jos sen saisinkin jotenkin asennettua tuohon 2015 mallin Fattyyn kun nykyinen joskus antautuu.

----------


## Syncromies

> Tämä Scoop Doublesta 12 mm läpiakselilla, voisin kuvitella että sulla on sama. Lähtee irti kun ottaa ensin pakan pois ja sitten vaparin päästä löysää akselin päätykorkin. Sitten vain vedät vaparin ulos.
> 
> 
> 
> Sun ringlen vastaavasta navasta kuvia: http://www.fat-bike.de/sun-ringle-mu...ike-wheels_en/



kiitos tämä olikin hyvä tieto. Tuon artikkelin olinkin lukenut aikaisemmin.

----------


## SamuPoku

Juuri tuollaisen lähettivät minullekin. Vanteen uudelleen kasaus samoilla pinnoilla (ammattilaisen toimesta), rengas kiinni ja kovaa ajoa. 
Olisko Silverback unohtanut vaihtaa ne päätyholkit, jos vaikuttaa läpiakseli versiolta?

----------


## Pekka.S

> Juuri tuollaisen lähettivät minullekin. Vanteen uudelleen kasaus samoilla pinnoilla (ammattilaisen toimesta), rengas kiinni ja kovaa ajoa. 
> Olisko Silverback unohtanut vaihtaa ne päätyholkit, jos vaikuttaa läpiakseli versiolta?



Kyllähän siinä jotkut holkit tuli mukana. Niissä oli muistaakseni 6-kolot keskellä ulkopinnalla. Liekö sitten tarkoitus ottaa ne 6-kolo pultit pois ja tilalle QR akseli?
Pitää tutkailla vielä hieman lisää illalla kotosalla.

----------


## Pekka.S

> Juuri tuollaisen lähettivät minullekin. Vanteen uudelleen kasaus samoilla pinnoilla (ammattilaisen toimesta), rengas kiinni ja kovaa ajoa. 
> Olisko Silverback unohtanut vaihtaa ne päätyholkit, jos vaikuttaa läpiakseli versiolta?



Perunpas puheeni. Tarkemmin katsottuna tässä onkin reikä qr lukitusakselille holkeissa. Eli tämä käy tältään nykyisen tilalle kun entinen antautuu. Onhan siitä tietysti oma jumppa vaihtaa napa.  Vaparissa on vain kolme kynttä. 

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mahead

Omalla sunringle-vapaarattaalla on ajeltu nyt jotain reilu 3000 km / reilu puolisen vuotta. Mitään vikoja en ole havainnut, joten mikä yleinen mielipide on, pitäisikö tuo silti ottaa irti ja huoltaa (öljytä)? Mulla siis tän vuotinen Scoop Single, eli läpiakseli. Nyt vielä ehtisi värkkäämään kun on lomaa jäljellä, seuraava kunnon tilaisuus lienee sitten ensi kesänä (jollei hajoa sitä ennen).

----------


## Pekka.S

Onkos porukka vaihdellut eturattaita Fattyyn? Mulla on jo toinen setti menossa alkuperäisiä race face rattaita ja tuntuu että kuluvat nopeammin kuin takapakka. Olisikohan tuohon jotain kestävämpää olemassa tilalle? Ei väliä vaikka painaisi hieman enemmän. Kahdessa rattaassa pysyn kuitenkin edessä.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

> Onkos porukka vaihdellut eturattaita Fattyyn?



Eipä oo vielä 2500km:ssä menny miksikään. Ketjut vaihoin kesän alus HG95:ii eikä ollu takapakkakaan kulunu ku ei pomppinu yhtää.

----------


## mahead

> Onkos porukka vaihdellut eturattaita Fattyyn?



Tuuninkimielessä Singleen vaihdoin ensin 24-piikkisen RaceFacen, sitten myöhemmin 26-piikkisen Absolute blackin ovaalin. En huomannut suurempia kulumisia 24-piikkisessä (ajettu 4kk / jotain parisen tuhatta). Ketjut olen muistaakseni kerran vaihtanut kun venymää oli yli 0,75 %. Nykyiset ketjut alkaa kans lähestyä vaihtoikää.

Nuo Cinch-yhteensopivat RaceFacen rattaat (ensiasennuksessa ollut 30-piikkinen & tuo 24-piikkinen) voisin myydä jos joku on kiinnostunut.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Onkos porukka vaihdellut eturattaita Fattyyn? Mulla on jo toinen setti menossa alkuperäisiä race face rattaita ja tuntuu että kuluvat nopeammin kuin takapakka. Olisikohan tuohon jotain kestävämpää olemassa tilalle? Ei väliä vaikka painaisi hieman enemmän. Kahdessa rattaassa pysyn kuitenkin edessä.



Mites ketju? Vaihtamatta?

----------


## Pekka.S

> Mites ketju? Vaihtamatta?



Ketjun olen pessyt noin kuukauden välein, rasvannut noin 50 km välein ja vaihtanut aina kun tuollainen top peakin mittari väittää kulumaksi 0.8.

Ensimmäinen pienempi eturatas ei kestänyt kuin 1500 km ja sen jälkeen rutisi uudella ketjulla.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

> Ensimmäinen pienempi eturatas ei kestänyt kuin 1500 km ja sen jälkeen rutisi uudella ketjulla.



Eihän menny ketju väärinpäin? Nuo HG-X ketjut on yksisuuntaisia.
Eturattaat ei kyl pitäs kulua kovinkaan nopeasti

----------


## Pekka.S

> Eihän menny ketju väärinpäin? Nuo HG-X ketjut on yksisuuntaisia.
> Eturattaat ei kyl pitäs kulua kovinkaan nopeasti



Ohjeiden mukaan olen ketjut laittanut, eli pitäisi olla oikein päin. Ja HG95 ketjua olen käyttänyt.

Niin minäkin olen ymmärtänyt, että eturattaiden pitäisi kestää melko pitkään. Liekö sitten joku valuvika ollut siinä ensimmäisessä rattaassa, kun kulahti niin äkkiä. Liikkeessäkin ihmettelivät miten niin äkkiä on mennyt kun kävin kivijalasta hakemassa uudet.

Nykyisillä en ole vielä testannut uutta ketjua, mutta ajattelin että alan selvittämään etukäteen mitä vaihtoehtoja on eturattaiden tilalle, kun näiden ikä tulee loppuun. Nuo RaceFace rattaat osaa olla hieman hintavia.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Eihän menny ketju väärinpäin? Nuo HG-X ketjut on yksisuuntaisia.



Väärinpäin asennettu ketju saattaa vaikuttaa vaihtamiseen, mutta ei kulumiseen.

----------


## hcf

> Väärinpäin asennettu ketju saattaa vaikuttaa vaihtamiseen, mutta ei kulumiseen.



Niin aattelin että se rutina ois voinu johtua siitä

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Nykyisillä en ole vielä testannut uutta ketjua, mutta ajattelin että alan selvittämään etukäteen mitä vaihtoehtoja on eturattaiden tilalle, kun näiden ikä tulee loppuun. Nuo RaceFace rattaat osaa olla hieman hintavia.



Kampi oletettavasi RaceFace Ride? Siinä on pulttijako 64/104, johon saa lättyjä vaikka ja miltä valmistajalta. Shimanon halvimmat renkulat ovat terästä ja kestävät maailman tappiin ja vähän yli. Eikä maksa juuri mitään. Ulkonäöllistä tappioo saattaa tulla hieman, mutta haittaakse?

Triplasetin keskirattaaksi tarkoitettu ei sitten välttämättä käyt tuohon kampeen isommaksi rattaaksi.

----------


## Pekka.S

> Kampi oletettavasi RaceFace Ride? Siinä on pulttijako 64/104, johon saa lättyjä vaikka ja miltä valmistajalta. Shimanon halvimmat renkulat ovat terästä ja kestävät maailman tappiin ja vähän yli. Eikä maksa juuri mitään. Ulkonäöllistä tappioo saattaa tulla hieman, mutta haittaakse?
> 
> Triplasetin keskirattaaksi tarkoitettu ei sitten välttämättä käyt tuohon kampeen isommaksi rattaaksi.



Tämä pulttijako auttaa jos se on ainoa ratkaiseva tekijä sopivuuden suhteen. Ulkonäkö ei vaikuta, joten seuraavat rattaat ovat terästä. Muutaman gramman lisäpaino ei haittaa.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pekkaki

Tarakka paikoillaan. 
Piti sijoittaa noin taakse, koska hissitolppa & satula ottaa muuten kiinni ala asennossaan tarakkalaukkuun. 
Ala kiinnikkeet on Biltemasta ja rautasahalla vedin kiinnikkeistä siivun, sekä tarakan alapään kiinnikkeistä saman verran.. kuva ehkä kertoo tarkemmin kuin epäselvä selittelyni. 

Lokari menee korkealle asennetun tarakan alle helposti. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## suksikari

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/sear...rt=pid&order=D

2018 mallit myynnissä.

----------


## hcf

> 2018 mallit myynnissä.



Jaa odottelin jotain hypetystä silverbackiltä mutta eipä nuo oo tänävuonna muuttunu oikeen mihinkään suuntaan. Väritystä ja fattyyn tullu läpiakseli myös eteen?
Tietokonemallinnuksia vasta kuvat.

Synergy fat lienee eniten muuttunut.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Jaa odottelin jotain hypetystä silverbackiltä mutta eipä nuo oo tänävuonna muuttunu oikeen mihinkään suuntaan. Väritystä ja fattyyn tullu läpiakseli myös eteen?
> Tietokonemallinnuksia vasta kuvat.
> 
> Synergy fat lienee eniten muuttunut.



Ihan hyvältä näyttää  tämän vuoden mallit, pääasia on kuitenki se ettei Silverback ole lähtenyt Whiten kaltaiselle downgreidaus linjalle joka on jatkunut jo ainakin pari vuotta putkeen. Doublessa on muuttunut vaihteisto 10 speed -> 11 speed. Single saanut uudet deore m6000 jarrut.

----------


## hcf

Ei taida olla ennakkotilaus alennuksia nyt. Ei ainakaan vielä

----------


## mahead

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...bike-sininen-M

Uusia kuvia tullut. Ei näytä ainakaan tavaratelineen kiinnittäjille olevan 2018-mallista mitään iloa edelliseen verrattuna. Muutenkin päivitykset ovat kyllä aika minimaalisia, mikä ei sinänsä ole huono juttu kun hinta/taso -suhde oli jo entuudestaan kohdallaan.

----------


## Blackborow

Geometriaan ei ilmeisesti ole tullut muutoksia? Edelleen ihmetyttää tuo keulakulma..

----------


## mahead

> Geometriaan ei ilmeisesti ole tullut muutoksia? Edelleen ihmetyttää tuo keulakulma..



Hätäisellä kuvankäsittelymittauksella näyttäs kyllä aika identtiseltä tuo keulakulma. Itte kun on tällä puolikkaan vuoden ajellu, en ole moittinut, mutta sehän voi ihan hyvin johtua siitä ettei ole muusta kokemusta. Täkäläisillä kivikkopoluilla ohjaus on tuntunut aika tarkalta.

----------


## Blackborow

> Hätäisellä kuvankäsittelymittauksella näyttäs kyllä aika identtiseltä tuo keulakulma. Itte kun on tällä puolikkaan vuoden ajellu, en ole moittinut, mutta sehän voi ihan hyvin johtua siitä ettei ole muusta kokemusta. Täkäläisillä kivikkopoluilla ohjaus on tuntunut aika tarkalta.



Kaverin Scooppia kun testasin niin tuntui jotenkin etupainoiselta ja tökkäävämmältä kuin esim. oma. En tiedä johtuuko sitten tuosta keulakulmasta.

----------


## mahead

> Kaverin Scooppia kun testasin niin tuntui jotenkin etupainoiselta ja tökkäävämmältä kuin esim. oma. En tiedä johtuuko sitten tuosta keulakulmasta.



Hmm, aivan. Kieltämättä joidenkin ojien yliajo aika usein tökkää siihen että painopistettä on hankala pitää riittävän takana. Lisäksi jyrkissä ylämäissä takarengas sutaisee aika helpolla, jos kropalla nojaa eteenpäin. Olen pitänyt tuota renkaiden heikkoutena (pl. Lou, se toimii), mutta ehkä asteen tai pari loivempi keula mahdollistaisi helpomman painojakauman säätelyn.

----------


## Esabbi

http://www.superstarcomponents.com/e...le-headset.htm

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mahead

> http://www.superstarcomponents.com/e...le-headset.htm
> 
> Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Joo tuon näinkin hiljattain jossain toisessa keskustelussa, ja se jäi mieleen pyörimään että pitäs joskus kokeilla. Kuinkahan hankala homma tuo on asentaa ja tarvinneeko erikoistyökaluja? Ja onko tuommoiset kestäviä, vai onko riskiä että keulassa jokin rupeaa kulumaan epänormaalisti?

Sorry mahdollisesti typeristä kysymyksistä, on vaan nuo keulaan liittyvät jutut ittelleni aika tuntemattomia.

----------


## hcf

Meleko hyvää palvelua tuolla silverbackillä ku pistelin viestiä sinne että napa löystyy ajossa. Vastaukseksi tuli että testailivat vuorokauden siellä tehtaalla ja onnistuvat saamaan aikaseksi saman vian, mistä mahdollisesti johtuu ja miten korjata (kuvien kera).
Jos jollekki tulee samaa ongelmaa niin voin pistää tuon sähköpostin kuvineen tulemaan.

Kyseessä pikalinkulla olevan moduksen napa (konelaakereilla)

----------


## Pekkaki

Eikös tuo kannattaisi jakaa tänne..

----------


## Pekka.S

Olisin myös kiinnostunut tuosta ohjeesta.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## solisti

Juu, tuota ongelmaa on varmasti monilla... kuten mullakin, joten tänne vaan jakoon. 

Lähetetty minun SM-A320FL laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## solisti

Eka kertaa olen laittanut mailia tuosta samasta vaivasta 2016 helmikuussa... mutta ei mulle mitään lääkkeitä tarjottu  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun SM-A320FL laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

Pistäkää sähköpostiosote yksityisviestinä niin ei tuu rikottua isommin kirjesalaisuutta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pekkaki

Mä aikoinaan silverbackille rekisteröin rungon sarjanumeron ja jotain kyselin.. vastasivat aika nopsaan, mutta kysyessäni puuttuvasta tubeless venttiilistä fillarin mukana, loppui kommunikaatio.
Kuukausi sitten kyselin miten ovat ajatelleet scoop runkoon tavaratelinettä, kun yläpään kiinnikkeet kuitenkin löytyy.. mutta ei ole vastausta näkynyt.
Eturattaan vaihdosta ovaaliksi kuitenkin taisivat vastata noin viikossa eli vähän kai riippuu vastauksen haastavuudesta.

----------


## paaton

Hmm... Tuossa Slackerizerin anglesetissä ei ole pallopintoja lainkaan? Ja tuon vuoksi emäputken pituudella on merkitystä. Ne laakeripesät on kaiketi koneistettu vinoon valmiiksi.

 Asennuksen kanssa saa olla tarkkana, että kupit tulevat suoraan. Jos ne jäävät vähänkään väärään asentoon, niin laakerit eivät istu kunnolla. Pallopintojen kanssahan laakerit pystyy hakemaan kohdilleen, joka on kyllä myöskin aika tarkkaa touhua.

Etuna pallokuppien poisjättämisellä taitaa olla suurempi kallistus. 2ast olisi kiva. Jo astekkin muutti vanhan radonin eri pyöräksi.

----------


## mahead

> Kuukausi sitten kyselin miten ovat ajatelleet scoop runkoon tavaratelinettä, kun yläpään kiinnikkeet kuitenkin löytyy.. mutta ei ole vastausta näkynyt.
> Eturattaan vaihdosta ovaaliksi kuitenkin taisivat vastata noin viikossa eli vähän kai riippuu vastauksen haastavuudesta.



Minä kysyin silloin tuota tavaratelinejuttua myös, ja sain vastauksen parissa päivässä. Ja suositus oli just semmoiset pidikkeet mitä muistaakseni sinäkin päädyit käyttämään.  :Hymy:

----------


## hcf

http://showcase.silverbacklab.com/index-scoop.php

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> http://showcase.silverbacklab.com/index-scoop.php



Ihan kiva, ostasko uuden vai päivittäskö vanhaa vielä.. Kas siinäpä pulma :Sekaisin:

----------


## hcf

> Ihan kiva, ostasko uuden vai päivittäskö vanhaa vielä.. Kas siinäpä pulma



Noh jos sulla on tämänvuoden mallia niin eipä nuissa oo muuttunu teknisesti vissii mikään? 
Itellä haluttas nuista pikalinkuista eroon mutta mennään nyt ainaki enskesään asti vielä. Talvella ei varmaankaan huomaa eroa ja ajoaki vähemmän.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Noh jos sulla on tämänvuoden mallia niin eipä nuissa oo muuttunu teknisesti vissii mikään? 
> Itellä haluttas nuista pikalinkuista eroon mutta mennään nyt ainaki enskesään asti vielä. Talvella ei varmaankaan huomaa eroa ja ajoaki vähemmän.



Niin eipä siinä mitään muuta päivitystä tulisi kuin 11 speed vaihteisto. Tämä päivityshän vanhaan toki hoituu seuraavalla tavalla : https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...de-Kit-p50818/

----------


## hcf

Näyttäs vähän vaihtelevan nuo keulakulmat nuissa malleissa. delight 72, fatty 71, single 72, deluxe 71
Silmämääräsesti delightissa on jyrkkä keulakulma ku naputtelee silverbackin sivulla pyörästä toiseen  :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarihemmo

> Näyttäs vähän vaihtelevan nuo keulakulmat nuissa malleissa. delight 72, fatty 71, single 72, deluxe 71
> Silmämääräsesti delightissa on jyrkkä keulakulma ku naputtelee silverbackin sivulla pyörästä toiseen




Minkähän takia on noin jyrkät keulakulma ? Eikös jyrkät keulakulma oo ysärijuttuja ?
Onneks on sentään angleheadsetit keksitty.

----------


## hcf

Enpäs tiedä. Koko asiaan en ole edes kinnittäny huomiota ennenku joku siitä avautu täällä. Asiaa pitäs tiedustella silverbackiltä.
Hyvin on kulkenu. Niin ylä ku alamäkeenki  :Hymy: 
Oishan se mielenkiintosta kuiten kokeilla vaikka whiten vastaavaa. Jossa on 69

----------


## hcf

varastossa olevat 2018 mallit tarjouksessa. Fatty 999€ ja delight 749€. Vois olettaa että myös single ja double tulee tarjoukseen kuhan saapuu varastoon?

----------


## Laerppi

> varastossa olevat 2018 mallit tarjouksessa. Fatty 999€ ja delight 749€. Vois olettaa että myös single ja double tulee tarjoukseen kuhan saapuu varastoon?



Miksiköhän fatty s-koossa vihreän keltaisena ei ole tarjouksessa? :Vihainen:

----------


## hcf

> Miksiköhän fatty s-koossa vihreän keltaisena ei ole tarjouksessa?



Siksi ku sitä ei oo varastossa. Ennakkotilaajat joutuvat maksamaan enemmän.
Ei aina logiikkaa näissä verkkokaupan hinnoissa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## nivelrikko

> Näyttäs vähän vaihtelevan nuo keulakulmat nuissa malleissa. delight 72, fatty 71, single 72, deluxe 71
> Silmämääräsesti delightissa on jyrkkä keulakulma ku naputtelee silverbackin sivulla pyörästä toiseen



Mm. Farley ja Mukluk 69, Pole Taiga 66.

----------


## misopa

> Mm. Farley ja Mukluk 69, Pole Taiga 66.



Lisätään listaan Dude. 68,5ast.

----------


## hcf

Silverback scoop fattyn haarukka on 66 asteen kulmassa kännykän mittarilla. Single 70. Whitessä 67, farleyssä 69 (eli käytännössä suora)
Tästä johtopäätössä että silverbackin haarukoissa on "offset"iä joka korjaa emäputken kulmaa loivemmaksi

----------


## solisti

2016 fattyn kulma oli spekseissä 69.5. Samaten White 2 Pron. Molemmissa sama keula. Ota näistä sitten selvää... molemmilla on hyvä ajella täysillä ja hiljaa. Vähän loivemmaltahan tuo White näyttää. Hankala kuvatakin samalla lailla. Voi myös johtua tuosta alapuolen laakerista osin (en tiedä onko sama kuin 2 Prossa alunperin) tai keula voi olla vähän pitempi kuin 2 Pron alkuperäinen.

Lähetetty minun SM-A320FL laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Olohuoneessani havaittavissa värejä oranssista punertavaan  :Cool:

----------


## solisti

Kuva ois kiva.

----------


## Teemuv

Kuvan lisäys hakusessa, miten toiminee? ja näköjään alkuperäinen viestikin poistui.

----------


## hcf

^Lataat johonki kuvanjako palveluun esim tinypic, flickr jne..
Sieltä kopioit linkin kuvaan ja lisäät sen tosta "lisää kuva" namiskasta.

Tai sitte käytät mobiilisoveksena vaikka tapatalk:ia tän forumin selaamiseen. Siinä voi lisätä kuva suoraa ja tapatalk toimii kuvan jakajana.

----------


## Teemuv

2018 fattyn etunapaongelma. Läpiakselit vieraita pikalinkkumiehelle. Nuolen osoittamat osat ajossa saattaa irrota ja tuossa pacerholkin ja irtoavan osan välillä metalli metallia vasten kihnuttaa. Nuolen osoittamat osat pyörii renkaan pyöriessä. Ei kai niitä väärinkään kovin helposti saanee asennettua? 

Lähetetty minun SM-J500FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Näyttäs vähän vaihtelevan nuo keulakulmat nuissa malleissa. delight 72, fatty 71, single 72, deluxe 71



En tiedä mistä nämä kulmat on repästy, uuteen doubleen silverback antaa 72, mutta kyllä se kännymittarilla sanoo selvästi 70 tai 70,5. Ja runkomitat ovat kyllä todella lähellä edellis vuoden mallia, ainoastaan headtube length on sentin korkeampi uudessa niinkuin spekseissäkin sanotaan.

----------


## hcf

> 2018 fattyn etunapaongelma. Läpiakselit vieraita pikalinkkumiehelle. Nuolen osoittamat osat ajossa saattaa irrota ja tuossa pacerholkin ja irtoavan osan välillä metalli metallia vasten kihnuttaa. Nuolen osoittamat osat pyörii renkaan pyöriessä. Ei kai niitä väärinkään kovin helposti saanee asennettua? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-J500FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kokeileppa kysyä silverbackiltä.
https://silverbacklab.com/pages/contact-form/

----------


## Vichy

Olen aivan noviisi fatbikejen suhteen ja ketjuu lukeneena herää muutama kysymys. Eli tuolta verkkokaupasta Baana Flesu 26 7-V Fatbike pisti silmään puhtaasti hinnan perusteella. Onko tuo mistään kotoisin ihan päivittäiseen arkikäyttöön pohjosessa läpi vuoden sekä metsäpoluille? Ja miten fatbikejen käyttö kesällä, onko käytännöllinen iha maantieajelussa? ... Onko mitään muuta suositeltavaa ensinmäiseksi fatbikeksi jolla sais juonen päästä kiinni?

----------


## kermaperuna

Mikäs tarkoitus noilla alaputken kiinnityspaikoilla on? Juomapulloteline ei ainakaan sovi noihin kun on niin harvassa.

----------


## nikkesi

En kyllä hankkisi käyttöön tota Baanaa. 
https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...bike-sininen-M
Scooppi jo ok vehje tolla hinnalla ja white: n Lite mallia saanut 599 e:llä näillä pääsee jo alkuun.

----------


## JohnOrion

> Olen aivan noviisi fatbikejen suhteen ja ketjuu lukeneena herää muutama kysymys. Eli tuolta verkkokaupasta Baana Flesu 26 7-V Fatbike pisti silmään puhtaasti hinnan perusteella. Onko tuo mistään kotoisin ihan päivittäiseen arkikäyttöön pohjosessa läpi vuoden sekä metsäpoluille? Ja miten fatbikejen käyttö kesällä, onko käytännöllinen iha maantieajelussa? ... Onko mitään muuta suositeltavaa ensinmäiseksi fatbikeksi jolla sais juonen päästä kiinni?



Olin vuosi sitten samassa tilanteessa. Yleinen suositus oli täällä tuolloin se, että kannattanee satsata vähintään tonni läskipyörään ja katsoa XXL:n Whitejen ja Verkkokauppa.comin Silverbackien valikoimaa. Oma valintani oli lopulta Silverback Scoop Single (yleisen mielipiteen mukaan Silverbackeissa on Whiteja paremmat osat ja käsittääkseni uudet White-mallit olivat monelle karmiva pettymys). Onhan se tonni paljon rahaa (varsinkin kun tämä tuli harrastepyöräksi, jollaista en ole ennen omistanut, arkisinkulan aisapariksi), mutta ilmeisesti sillä tonnilla saa muun muassa laadukkaammat osat (lienee hyvä asia etenkin vaihteistossa) ja pyörään tarpeeksi keveyttä (halpisläskeillä on kuulemma raskas ajaa). Kovin olen ollut omaani tyytyväinen, vaikka kilometrejä on toistaiseksi kertynyt rajoitetusti (useamman tunnin reissuja ei ole vielä tehty).

----------


## hcf

> Olen aivan noviisi fatbikejen suhteen ja ketjuu lukeneena herää muutama kysymys. Eli tuolta verkkokaupasta Baana Flesu 26 7-V Fatbike pisti silmään puhtaasti hinnan perusteella. Onko tuo mistään kotoisin ihan päivittäiseen arkikäyttöön pohjosessa läpi vuoden sekä metsäpoluille? Ja miten fatbikejen käyttö kesällä, onko käytännöllinen iha maantieajelussa? ... Onko mitään muuta suositeltavaa ensinmäiseksi fatbikeksi jolla sais juonen päästä kiinni?



Osta mielummin vaikka joku jäykkäperä maastopyörä XXL:n tarjouksesta jos budjettisi on tuo.
Ei nuilla baanoilla tee mitään maastossa. Saat vaan huonon kuvan läskipyöristä.
Eiköhän se oo XXL:n white 5 fat lite se halvin kelvollinen ratkasu. Tais vasta olla 699€ tarjouksessa.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Mikäs tarkoitus noilla alaputken kiinnityspaikoilla on? Juomapulloteline ei ainakaan sovi noihin kun on niin harvassa.



Dropper postin kaapeli voidaan kiinnittää sopivilla tarvikkeilla noihin 3 kohtaan, etuvaihtajan alta löytyy myös läpivienti rungon sisälle.

----------


## solisti

> Dropper postin kaapeli voidaan kiinnittää sopivilla tarvikkeilla noihin 3 kohtaan, etuvaihtajan alta löytyy myös läpivienti rungon sisälle.



Delightissa etuvaihtajan vaijeri menee tuosta.

Lähetetty minun SM-A320FL laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Teemuv

Ensimmäistä kertaa -18 Scoop Fattyn kanssa metsässä ja tiellä. Hyvin toimi vaihteet suoraan pakasta. Etujarru piti keskittää ensin ja silti hieman jäi kihnaamaan, mutta lenkin jälkeen kahina on poissa.
Edellä pohdin etunapaa, kun ne "suojaosat" irtoili, mutta oisiko hakeneet paikkaansa, kun nyt ok olivat suht röykkyisen ajon jälkeen.

Täysjousto Konaani verraten suurempi keulaputken kulma aiheutti totuttelua, varoemmin piti tulla monttuihin. Toki rengaskoon ero vaikuttaa myös, 26" vs 27.5".
Hiekkakankaalla upottavalla pohjalla oli vaivattomampi Fatty polkea. Lumia odotetaan.

Lähetetty minun SM-J500FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

2016 scoop fattyn takanapalaakeri on mallia 6000RS
Laitoin tähän lankaan tiedot talteen ettei tarvi uudestaan aukoa napaa jos laakerit alkaa temppuilee  :Hymy: 
Kasetin puoleinen laakeri tykkää likaantua aikalailla. Alkaa rohiseen

----------


## kermaperuna

Kyllä se sieltä irtoo uudelleen kun tärisee tarpeeksi. Mulla sama vika ja laitoin Silverbackille viestiä asiasta.

----------


## Teemuv

Pitää ajella menemään.  Ilmeisesti "ominaisuus" tuossa etunavassa. Vuosihan tuossa on takuuta. Laittaa sitten erityyppisen navan.
Verkkokauppa pyysi lähettämään tai käyttämään näytillä. Silverback pyysi ensisijassa olemaan myyntiliikkeeseen yhteydessä. 

Lähetetty minun SM-J500FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

> Verkkokauppa pyysi lähettämään



Ei pitäs tarvia lähettää. Verkkokaupalla on sopimuksia paikallisten pyörähuoltojen kanssa jossa voi käyttää näytillä. Ellei sit asu maalla.

----------


## hcf

> Olohuoneessani havaittavissa värejä oranssista punertavaan



Vaihoitko uudempaan doubleen? 
Näyttäs olevan 2x11 tossa uudessa. Vanhas tais olla 2x10. Painoa tullu pikkusen lisää. Jarrut menny vielä heikommiksi.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Vaihoitko uudempaan doubleen?



Näin pääsi käymään. Vanha oli, meni jo uuteen kotiin (2x10 muutettu 1x10) ja uusi tuli (2x11 muutettu 1x11). Jarrut uudessa samat kuin vanhassa m425/395 ->spekseissä virhe luultavasti. Toki deoret m615 tuli tähän vanhasta (päivitetty), ohjaustanko sekä kuituvanteet. Ja mikä hauskinta tässä tuli dropper post mukana vaikka kiinteä tolppa on kuvissa esitelty, niissä näkyy lever ja kaapeli joita ihmettelin jo ennen ostoa. Painosta en nyt tiedä pitää katsoa kun kerkee. Vanha taisi olla kaikkien osarumbien jälkeen 14 kg pinnassa.
Rungoista en löytänyt mitään eroavaisuutta mittojen osalta keskenään, vain väri on muuttunut. Kai sitä tälläkin kurvailee kun -2 asteen anglesetti saadan vielä asennettua.

----------


## hcf

Myös silverbackin sivulla lukee m315. Todennäkösesti käyttäneet varastoon jääneitä m425:sia ja tulee olemaan tuo m315 seuraavissa erissä. Ennenki ollu tätä kikkailua  :Hymy:

----------


## Esabbi

Nyt on kyl hyvät kelit päivittää kalustoo. Mmmm. 

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Nyt on kyl hyvät kelit päivittää kalustoo. Mmmm.



Näin on, anglesetti olis asennettu. Vieläkun pääsis ajamaan muutenkuin tuonne kaatosateeseen  :Vihainen:

----------


## hcf

> Näin on, anglesetti olis asennettu.



Pistähän sit fiiliksiä tänne oliko siitä keulakulman muutoksesta mitään hyötyä vai menikö ohjaus huonompaan suuntaan

----------


## Esabbi

Paljon on nyt keulakulma? Itelläkin oli vähän paineita fillarin päivityksen kanssa ,mut hommasin 29+ kiekot . Suurimmat himot ja rahat lähti siinä .

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Paljon on nyt keulakulma?



68,5°.  Plussat on kyllä varmasti kiva päivitys.

----------


## kermaperuna

Millanen anglesetti tähän scoopiin käy? Oliko vaikea asentaa?

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Millanen anglesetti tähän scoopiin käy? Oliko vaikea asentaa?



Scoop doubleen ec44-zs56 tapered mallinen. Varmistin workscomponentilta sopivuuden. Vanhat naputtelee varovasti pois ja uudet samaa kaavaa käyttäen tilalle, jos laittelette katsokaa että saatte ne sitten suoraan.
2.0 Degree EC44-ZS56 - To Suit Tapered Steerer Tube - headtube length set 3 110-119mm

----------


## mahead

> Scoop doubleen ec44-zs56 tapered mallinen. Varmistin workscomponentilta sopivuuden. Vanhat naputtelee varovasti pois ja uudet samaa kaavaa käyttäen tilalle, jos laittelette katsokaa että saatte ne sitten suoraan.
> 2.0 Degree EC44-ZS56 - To Suit Tapered Steerer Tube - headtube length set 3 110-119mm



Kauanko tuon asentamiseen meni sulla aikaa? Ja osaako kukaan sanoa, voisko samainen palikka sopia myös 2017 Scoop Singleen?

----------


## hcf

Eikait se oo vaikeakaan jos työkalut löytyy. Kuppien irrotukseen on oma työkalunsa (headset cup removal tool). Kummassaki päässä on erinkokonen kuppi. 1-1/8 -1,5.
Todennäkösesti onnistuu ilmanki jos uskaltaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Eikait se oo vaikeakaan jos työkalut löytyy. Kuppien irrotukseen on oma työkalunsa (headset cup removal tool)
> Todennäkösesti onnistuu ilmanki jos uskaltaa



Kalliita työkaluja, en omista. Vasara, ruuvari ja muutama puupalikka toimivat erinomaisesti eilen. Joku toista tuntia siinä taisi mennä kun ei kiirettä ollut.

----------


## mattimat

Helsingin myymälän poistopuolelta M-kokoinen Single Scoop. Olisin ostanut jos L kokoinen olisi ollut.

Sent from my Redmi Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Paksupolkija

Onko Synergystä kellään kokemuksia? Todella vähän löytyy mistään juttua. Verkkiksessä aika saman hintainen kuin Trekin Farley EX 8 (tämä 1. vaihtoehto) euroopasta tarjouksessa. Vaikka on hiilaria pääosin runko, niin Farely EX 8 aika saman painoinen alusena. Toisaalta painolla ei väliä, kun ei tuollainen 15 kiloa tunnu missään. Onko nuo osat Trekissä paremmat paljonkin? Geot aika lähellä toisiaan kun vertailee samankokoisia.

Trekkiä vaikea saada enää Euroopasta, joten siksi Synergy kiikarissa. Synergyssä tuo takahaarukan alaputken kiinnitys aika samanlainen kuin Pole evolink, eli tuossa BB:n ympärillä. Takakolmio  muutekin heiveröisen näköinen ja jäykkyys mietityttää. Näitä kun ei pääse koeajamaan, toisin kuin trekkiä.

Trekkiin menisi 29x3 tarvittaessa ja Synergyssä tämä arvoitus. Lisäksi Trekkiin voisi joskus ja jouluna asentaa myös Manitou Mastodonin ja synergyn aluputki lähtee aika jyrkästi alaspäin tuosta emäputkelta, ettei varmaan haarukka pyörisi millään kikalla ympäri.

Hakusessa siis sporttisen mukava yleispyörä  :Hymy:

----------


## kermaperuna

Suosittelen Fattyjen omistajille laittamaan ruuvit nuihin alaputken alapuolella oleviin paikkoihin ja rasvaamaan satulatolpan. Oli melkoisesti kuravettä imaissut keskiön seudulle vaikka ajoa ei ole kuin reipas 100km takana. Ei ole vedelle poistoreikiä keskiön alapuolella joten sinne jää ellei käytä keskiötä irti ja kuivaile.

----------


## hcf

Ohan sielä vettä varmaan juu mutta eipä ole menoa haitannu. Puoltoistavuotta fattyllä ajellu enkä ole ees kurkannu keskiöön. Saattas olla ongelma jos säilyttää ulkona ja ne jäätyy mutta fillaria säilytetään
 asunnossa. Vois kuvitella että ylimääräset vedet valuu pois ku nostaa fillarin ylösalasin. Takahaarukastaki löytyy reikä jos nostaa keulan kohti kattoa.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Pistähän sit fiiliksiä tänne oliko siitä keulakulman muutoksesta mitään hyötyä vai menikö ohjaus huonompaan suuntaan



Akseli siirtyi 2 cm eteenpäin joka teki fiiliksen että onpas rengas jotenkin kaukana edessä. Ajossa meno on paljon tasaisempaa eikä samaa tökkäävää tunnetta tullut niinkuin alkuperäisellä kulmalla 70.5. Siispä jatkoon tämä kulma 68.5

----------


## kermaperuna

> Akseli siirtyi 2 cm eteenpäin joka teki fiiliksen että onpas rengas jotenkin kaukana edessä. Ajossa meno on paljon tasaisempaa eikä samaa tökkäävää tunnetta tullut niinkuin alkuperäisellä kulmalla 70.5. Siispä jatkoon tämä kulma 68.5



 Pystytkö laittamaan kuvaa lopputuloksesta?

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Pystytkö laittamaan kuvaa lopputuloksesta?



Vertauskuvia ei ole joten onko tästä sitten mitään hyötyä...

----------


## hcf

^Jotenki näyttää extra muhkeilta nuo renkaat. Vissii vanteet tekee sen. 
Ei kuukkeli tuottanu tulosta ku yritin etsiä can carbotfat  :Hymy:

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> ^Jotenki näyttää extra muhkeilta nuo renkaat. Vissii vanteet tekee sen. 
> Ei kuukkeli tuottanu tulosta ku yritin etsiä can carbotfat



https://icancycling.com/products/26e...ght-560g-1-pcs Vanteen muoto on sellainen että se antaa tuon kuvitelman, jumbot on 4.4". Seuraavat on sitten vain 4".

----------


## Esabbi

Lakuduunaa: Huomasitko tippuko keskiö paljon, koliseeko kiviin helpommin? 

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Lakuduunaa: Huomasitko tippuko keskiö paljon, koliseeko kiviin helpommin?




Eipä tullu mitattua, mutta nyt kun alla on edessä minion fbf 4.0" niin se on 2,5 cm matalampi kuin jumbo 4.4" ja sen kyllä huomasi tänään usmin mukavilla poluilla

----------


## peteetd

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...bike-sininen-M

Minkälaisia kokemuksia tästä delight versiosta?  Onko laakerointi  irtokuulilla?  Mites takuut pelannu? Onko vaihteita riittävästi maastoajoon?

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Offtopicia, kävin edellisviikolla Baiks:sta hakee uuden jalkapumpun, ei muuten tarvii sen sataa pumppausta ehkä 15 niin on jo läskirenkaassa sopivasti painetta : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GbGp6f2stU. On näköjään tarjouksessa vieläkin : https://www.baiks.fi/topeak-jalkapum...tain-6423.html

Samalla kyselin silverback takuu hommista niin kaveri sano että toimii muuten hyvin, mutta osien saanti on välillä hankaalaa. Tiedä sitten mistä kiikastaa silverbackin päässä. Ei sieltä kukaan ole vaivautunut yhteen lähettämääni kyselyynkään vastaamaan.

----------


## hcf

Takuuthan osien osalta hoituu verkkokauppa.com:in kautta hyvin. Eivät taida asioida silverbackin kans ollenkaan. Ehkä laskuttavat?
Ohjainlaakeri tuli ainaki ihan jostain muualta ja on eri ku alkuperänen

----------


## solisti

> https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...bike-sininen-M
> 
> Minkälaisia kokemuksia tästä delight versiosta?  Onko laakerointi  irtokuulilla?  Mites takuut pelannu? Onko vaihteita riittävästi maastoajoon?



Asiallinen peli tuohon hintaluokkaan. Konelaakerit. Valmiiksi tubelessteipatut vanteet. Runko hyvin tehty. Välitykset riittää varmasti. 32-22 edessä ja 11-36 takana.

Ostin tuollaisen S-koon tarjouksesta vaimolle. Jarrut, ohjaamo ja kammet vaihtui, niin ja Sramin gripparilla 1x9 vaihteet. Vakiokomponentit on asialliset. Ehkä nuo jarrut se huonoin linkki, mutta nuillakin ajelee.
Pysty keulakulma ei ole hidastanut menoa, yllättävän ketterä vehje. Aiempaa kokemusta M-koon Scoop fattystä (2016 versio). 

Lähetetty minun SM-A320FL laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kermaperuna

> Näin on, anglesetti olis asennettu. Vieläkun pääsis ajamaan muutenkuin tuonne kaatosateeseen



Vaihdoitko laakerin alakoolin haarukkaan vai passasiko alkuperäinen?

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Vaihdoitko laakerin alakoolin haarukkaan vai passasiko alkuperäinen?



Vaihdoin, tulee laakereiden mukana uusi.

----------


## TheMiklu

Voiskohan tämän ketjun nimen vaihtaa Silverbackiksi ku kys. merkkiä myydään muitakin kanavia pitkin? Kaiken lisäksi kyseistä fillaria lienee parempi muutenkin kutsua nimellään?

----------


## Teemuv

Rungon takuun pidentämiseksi pitää täytellä takuulomale netissä. Kysymys: onko runkonumero scoop fattyssä tuossa keskiön toisessa laidassa rungonsuuntaisesti oleva, jota itse oletan oikeaksi nroksi. Keskellä keskiötä on toinen joka lyhyempi. 

Lähetetty minun SM-J500FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

> Voiskohan tämän ketjun nimen vaihtaa Silverbackiksi ku kys. merkkiä myydään muitakin kanavia pitkin? Kaiken lisäksi kyseistä fillaria lienee parempi muutenkin kutsua nimellään?



Joo oon pitkään pohtinu samaa. Vieläkö joku mode huomais tän. Silverbackeistähän täällä on keskusteltu 99%

----------


## mahead

> Voiskohan tämän ketjun nimen vaihtaa Silverbackiksi ku kys. merkkiä myydään muitakin kanavia pitkin? Kaiken lisäksi kyseistä fillaria lienee parempi muutenkin kutsua nimellään?



Minä komppaan kanssa. Tästä yleinen Silverback-läskiketju.

----------


## Esabbi

> Voiskohan tämän ketjun nimen vaihtaa Silverbackiksi ku kys. merkkiä myydään muitakin kanavia pitkin? Kaiken lisäksi kyseistä fillaria lienee parempi muutenkin kutsua nimellään?



Silloin kun aloitin keskustelun oli järkyttävä fillarikuume. Pöydäällä oli just tullut verkkiksen mainos missä oli scooppi ryhdikkäästi. Lisäksi olkapää oli murtunu... otb:stä ja joutui kävelemään ympyrää himassa. Siinä ei hirveesti ollu aikaa ja kapasiteetti miettii aihetta syvällisemmin. Olihan vielä jouluaatto.... 

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mahead

Kappas, ketjun nimi päivittyikin jo, se kävi nopeasti. Hyvä homma.

----------


## TheMiklu

> Silloin kun aloitin keskustelun oli järkyttävä fillarikuume. Pöydäällä oli just tullut verkkiksen mainos missä oli scooppi ryhdikkäästi. Lisäksi olkapää oli murtunu... otb:stä ja joutui kävelemään ympyrää himassa. Siinä ei hirveesti ollu aikaa ja kapasiteetti miettii aihetta syvällisemmin. Olihan vielä jouluaatto....



No mut hei nythän homma on ainakin nimeno salta kunnossa. Toivottavasti myös olkapään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pek

Onko kenelläkään ollut ongelmaa, että varpaat osuisivat kääntäessä eturenkaaseen?

----------


## hcf

2016 fattys (koko M) ei ainakaan ole mahdollista ellei kantapäillä polje.
Eihän ole vain haarukka menny väärinpäin? Tai vääntyny

----------


## tempokisu

> Onko kenelläkään ollut ongelmaa, että varpaat osuisivat kääntäessä eturenkaaseen?



Anteeksi vierailuni tässä topicissa, mutta cyclolla ja isommilla talvikengillä - on siis päällä vielä karvavuorisuojat - niin kengän kärki osuu herkästi eturenkaaseen. Varpaat ei osu, ne on suojassa villasukkien, kenkien ja suojuksien suojassa.
Tuo kuva on täysin turhaa nälvimistä, aivankin minä tunnistin heti tuon tilanteen, kun on kohdalle useammankin kerran sattunu. Tarvii vaan varoa.

----------


## Pek

Kiitoksia vastauksista. Olen uusi harrastaja ja kävin koeajamassa S koon delightia kun sellainen oli mahdollista ja siinä meinasi hipsiä varpaat eturengasta. Tottakai voi olla kyseessä hyvinkin jonkinmoinen poljento virhe :Hymy:  tarkoitus hankkia tuo uusi 2018 single heti kun vain saavat sen verkkikselle hommattua. Itellä mittaa 178.5cm inseami 85 ja tuo S koon pyörähän on jo lähtökohtaisesti liian pieni, mutta tosiaan testimielessä tuli koitettua. Itellä normi 42 kalossi. On tullut testattua eri valmistajien pyöriä ja aina M koko tuntunut heti luontevimmalta.

----------


## hcf

> Tuo kuva on täysin turhaa nälvimistä, aivankin minä tunnistin heti tuon tilanteen, kun on kohdalle useammankin kerran sattunu. Tarvii vaan varoa.



Niinno kyllä mullaki hybridillä saattaa se käydä. Varsinki jos on lokarit paikallaan. Mutta nyt on kyse silverbackeistä. Jotka on kaikki aika pitkälti samalla geometrialla

----------


## Pexxi

Jos on uusi harrastaja niin jalkahan voi olla vähän huonosti eli liian edessä polkimella. Ja pienissä pyörissä kyllä yleinen ilmiö kun runko on lyhyempi. Maantiepyörissä varmaan yleisempi kun keulien kulmat jyrkempiä. Mutta ei kyllä normaalissa ajossa haittaa.

----------


## hcf

Delightissa on myös jyrkin keula noista malleista.
https://silverbacklab.com/fatbikes-3/
Tuostako naputtelee vaikka fattyn ja delightin pyöriä edestakasin niin kyl siinä hieman eroa on kammesta->renkaaseen

----------


## Pek

Joo niin näyttää olevan kyllä visuaalisesti eroa keulan kulmassa, vaikka spekseissä ei niitä olekkaan. Tuossa scoop deluxessa muuten 71 astetta. Mitäs mieltä olette muuten tuosta 11-46T Shimano Wide range taka pakasta? Toimiiko kohtuudella kun tuo viimenen hammasratas on noin suuri? Nouseeko ketju ongelmitta rattaalle? Miten muuten jos verrataan tuohon scoopin 2x10 vaihteistoon, niin kuinka kauas jää singlen wide rangen hitain vaihde tuosta scoopin hitaimmasta?

----------


## mahead

> Joo niin näyttää olevan kyllä visuaalisesti eroa keulan kulmassa, vaikka spekseissä ei niitä olekkaan. Tuossa scoop deluxessa muuten 71 astetta. Mitäs mieltä olette muuten tuosta 11-46T Shimano Wide range taka pakasta? Toimiiko kohtuudella kun tuo viimenen hammasratas on noin suuri? Nouseeko ketju ongelmitta rattaalle? Miten muuten jos verrataan tuohon scoopin 2x10 vaihteistoon, niin kuinka kauas jää singlen wide rangen hitain vaihde tuosta scoopin hitaimmasta?



Mulla kans jalka 42 ja cyclossa aina välillä osuu eturenkaaseen (lukkopolkimien kans). Viimevuotisen Scoop Singlen kans en muista että olis koskaan osunut, ellei jalka ole muutenkin luiskahtanut polkimelta.

Minä en tuota hcfreakin kuvaa osannut sanamuotojen enkä minkään muunkaam osalta pitää nälvimisenä, päinvastoin, siitähän hyvin näkyy miten paljon tilaa on. Ja ketju kuitenkin on läskipyöristä.

Päivitin pari viikkoa sitten mainittuun viime vuotiseen Singleen tuon 11-46T -pakan (SLX). Vaihdevipu on myös päivitetty XTR-versioon, mutta häkki on vakio-XT. Vaihdevivun päivityksen mielekkyydestä en ole ihan varma (parasta siinä on mahdollisuus vaihtaa kahta vaihdetta raskaammalle kerralla), onneksi sai halvalla. Sen sijaan rataspakan* ostaisin uudelleen, koska mitään ongelmia siitä ei tullut mutta jälleen muutamasta pahasta paikasta pääsee polkemalla menemään kun ennen ruuti loppui nippanappa kesken. Lähinnä nämä paikat on vettyneitä suonreunamia, tai sitten mutalällyjä. Toki myös kovempiin ylämäkiin tuli apuja, mutta niissä tekniikka rajoitti vanhankin pakan kans. Edessä mulla on 24-26t-ovaali.

*) Jos tarkkoja ollaan, en ostaisi kokonaan uutta rataspakkaa tällä tietämyksellä, vaan vaihtaisin vain tuon isoimman rattaan sekä siihen niitatut pari muuta ratasta. En ostaessa muistanut tuota pakan rakennetta, joten tuli turhaan hankittua koko roska, kun kaikki muut 10 ratasta ovat identtisiä.

Scoop Fattyn hitaimman välitys on 0,61, Singlessä se on 0,65, eli Single aavistuksen raskaampi. Vertailun vuoksi, omassa kokoonpanossani välitys 0,52...0,57 (se ovaali eturatas). Tarvittaessa singlen cinch-eturattaan vaihto on aika helppoa ja rattaat maksaa 40-50 e ylöspäin, mutta paria erikoistyökalua (hintaa yht. 20-30 e) ja momenttiavainta tarttee.

----------


## Pek

Kiitos mahead hyvästä vastauksesta! Onko sun single muutes missä koossa?

----------


## mahead

> Kiitos mahead hyvästä vastauksesta! Onko sun single muutes missä koossa?



Niin tuo unohtuikin mainita, eli M-kokoinen runko. Ittelläni mittaa 172 cm, jalan sisämittaa en muista. Varmaan jotain 80-82 cm. Pyörä sopii kuitenkin hyvin, satulaputki on ehkä vähän alle puoleen väliin nostettu.

----------


## tempokisu

> Jos on uusi harrastaja niin jalkahan voi olla vähän huonosti eli liian edessä polkimella. Ja pienissä pyörissä kyllä yleinen ilmiö kun runko on lyhyempi. Maantiepyörissä varmaan yleisempi kun keulien kulmat jyrkempiä. Mutta ei kyllä normaalissa ajossa haittaa.



No mun on molempien jalkojen vammojen takia ajettava joko jalan keskiosalla ( vasen), tai kantapääosalla ( oikea) ja tämä onnistuu kun on klossittomat tavalliset  talvikengät. Se nyt ei suinkaan ole "huonosti", koska oleellistahan on että jalan kipeä osa jää polkimen ulkopuolelle, muuten sattuu aika pirusti. 
Sitten on "aika isot" talviajokengät, joiden päällä on vielä 2 suojusta. Kyllä ne kengät näyttääkin jo naurettavan isoilta  :Leveä hymy:  mutta varpaitten palelu on toiseksi kamalinta. Kamalinta on sormien palelu. Rungot on 46cm kokoa. - maantiepyörässä kesällä ei ongelmaa ole, kun kengät on pienemmät, vaikka niissäkin on suojukset.

----------


## Pekkaki

Potilas on Silverback Scoop Fatty 2017 ja ongelmana on takavaihtajan säätöjen vaeltelu.
Olen säätänyt vaihteet pariin kertaan kohdilleen ja jostain syystä vaihteet alkaa hyppimään paikoiltaan, jatkuvaa rouskutusta ja satunnaisesti jättää vaihtamatta isommalle rattaalle jos yrittää vain yhden rattaan verran vaihtaa..

Nyt talven tullessa tilanne tuskin helpottuu ja mitähän tuohon kannattaisi hankkia korvaavaksi vai pitäisiköhän vain yrittää saada takuuna korjautettua?

----------


## hcf

Älä ainakaan säädä pakkasessa. Menee ketuilleen  :Leveä hymy:  Kokemusta on.
Kannattee käyttää myös ohutta öljyä ettei mee jankkiin kylmässä. Rätillä vetää ylimääräset pois. Ja tietty putsata vanhat veke aluksi.
Itellä ollu weldlifen tf2 teflon spray:tä tai performance all-weather. Kumpiki toimii. Spraytä menee vähän hukkaan aina ja on turhan ohutta kuumille kesäkeleille

Kato ettei vaihtajankorvake ole vääntyny

----------


## H. Moilanen

^^Kuoret ja vaijerit vaihtoon, takavaihtajan siivoaminen+voitelu ja korvakkeen suoruuden tarkistaminen. Uudet vaijerit paikalleen ja säädöt kohdalleen.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Kato ettei vaihtajankorvake ole vääntyny



Voi olla myös korvakko löysästi kiinni rungossa tai vaihtajakin löysällä korvakossa.

----------


## Pekkaki

Kiitoksia neuvoista.. fillarihan on varmaan alle 6kk vanha, vaimon käytössä ja mudassakaan ei ole pahemmin poljettu.
Pitääpä tarkistaa tuon korvakkeen kiinnitys ja ehkä vähän putsailla taas.. tosin joka ikinen kerta kun olen säätänyt niin mullahan se tuntuu pelaavan hyvin, mutta kun en S-kokoisella rungolla oikein mahdu polkemaan (oman fillarin runko XL kokoa) niin se testaus ollut vain joitain kymmeniä metrejä.

----------


## hcf

Nollan lähellä ku ollaan niin sillonhan tuo saattaa temppuilla vaikka oiski kaikki kunnossa. Ku jäätä kertyy.
Tai vaikka jos pyörä ei ole kuivunu kunnolla viimereissulta.

----------


## Esabbi

> Potilas on Silverback Scoop Fatty 2017 ja ongelmana on takavaihtajan säätöjen vaeltelu.
> Olen säätänyt vaihteet pariin kertaan kohdilleen ja jostain syystä vaihteet alkaa hyppimään paikoiltaan, jatkuvaa rouskutusta ja satunnaisesti jättää vaihtamatta isommalle rattaalle jos yrittää vain yhden rattaan verran vaihtaa..
> 
> Nyt talven tullessa tilanne tuskin helpottuu ja mitähän tuohon kannattaisi hankkia korvaavaksi vai pitäisiköhän vain yrittää saada takuuna korjautettua?



Mulla auttoi kun muutin vaihtajien vaijerien reittiä. Eli laitoin kiertämään ohjainputken. Talvella tosin pelleili. 

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mahead

> Potilas on Silverback Scoop Fatty 2017 ja ongelmana on takavaihtajan säätöjen vaeltelu.
> Olen säätänyt vaihteet pariin kertaan kohdilleen ja jostain syystä vaihteet alkaa hyppimään paikoiltaan, jatkuvaa rouskutusta ja satunnaisesti jättää vaihtamatta isommalle rattaalle jos yrittää vain yhden rattaan verran vaihtaa..
> 
> Nyt talven tullessa tilanne tuskin helpottuu ja mitähän tuohon kannattaisi hankkia korvaavaksi vai pitäisiköhän vain yrittää saada takuuna korjautettua?



Veljelle tuli kesällä ostettuun Singleen parin kuukauden jälkeen samaa murhetta. Hänellä muistaakseni ongelma paikallistui pikkusen löystyneeseen takarenkaan kiristykseen.

----------


## Nuppi

Moi, olen uusi aloitteleva pyöräilijä ja olemassa olevalla budjetilla olen päätymässä silverback delight malliin ,mutta kumpi runkokoko olisi parempi S vai M? pituutta 170 ja jalan sisämitta noin 78-79..kumpikin koko menisi. S-koossa ajajan pituus 165-175 ja M-koossa ajajan pituus 170-180

----------


## hcf

https://silverbacklab.com/sizing/

Ite ajelen M:llä 171/81

----------


## Nuppi

Ite en paina kuin 65kg,olisko pienemmällä rungolla varustettu parempi hallita mettässä? Vai oisko M-koko parempi jos tulee ajeltua metsää ja pidempiä matkoja?

----------


## hcf

En se minäkään paina ku sen verran. 81 oli jalan sisämitta  :Hymy: 

Ylempänä arveltiin ainaki S-koon ongelmaa että saattaa jalka osua eturenkaaseen ku kääntyy. 
https://silverbacklab.com/product/scoop-delight/ tuossa on tuo geometria taulukko. Reach ainaki lyhenee 3cm
Onko käsien välimitta levitettynä pitempi vai lyhyempi ku oma pituus? Jos reilusti lyhyempi niin varmaan se S:ään kannattee sitte mennä

----------


## Nuppi

Juu no jos siinä sellasta ongelmaa ollu ni ehkä suosiolla sitten M. Käsien levitetty pituuskaan ei merkittävästi lyhyempi ku oma pituus....169cm. Taidan siis tilailla ens viikolla M kokosen fillarin  :Hymy:

----------


## kermaperuna

> Juu no jos siinä sellasta ongelmaa ollu ni ehkä suosiolla sitten M. Käsien levitetty pituuskaan ei merkittävästi lyhyempi ku oma pituus....169cm. Taidan siis tilailla ens viikolla M kokosen fillarin



Kannattaa tilata tuo M-koko. Itselle tuntui jopa vähän ahtaalta tuo M-koko 175/80 mittaisena, joten laitoin 10 cm stemmin alkuperäisen tilalle.

----------


## solisti

M-koko on parempi. Itse olen 174 ja lyhytjalkainen ja S-koon vakiotolppa jää pari senttiä lyhyeksi. S-koossa istuu pystymmässä ja tuntuu, että istut vähän korkeammalla. Ja väitän, että tuo keulakulmakin on S-koossa pystympi kuin isommissa rungoissa. Molemmilla ajelee, mutta M-koossa saa helpommin ajoasennon.

Lähetetty minun SM-T325 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Laerppi

167/79 varmaankin S-koko oikea valinta, kun siipiväli 163?

----------


## Syncromies

> Potilas on Silverback Scoop Fatty 2017 ja ongelmana on takavaihtajan säätöjen vaeltelu.
> Olen säätänyt vaihteet pariin kertaan kohdilleen ja jostain syystä vaihteet alkaa hyppimään paikoiltaan, jatkuvaa rouskutusta ja satunnaisesti jättää vaihtamatta isommalle rattaalle jos yrittää vain yhden rattaan verran vaihtaa..
> 
> Nyt talven tullessa tilanne tuskin helpottuu ja mitähän tuohon kannattaisi hankkia korvaavaksi vai pitäisiköhän vain yrittää saada takuuna korjautettua?



Oletko käyttänyt/tehnyt ensihuollon?
Mulla sama pyörä ja vuosimalli. Juhannuksen jälkeen ostettu n. 120km jälkeen teetätin ensihuollon pyöräliikkeessä. Nyt mittarissa n. 700km ja vaihteet toimii kuin unelma. Ei väliä onko vaihtaja lukossa vai auki. Lukko asennossa vaihto tapahtuu rajummin, mutta hyvin. Ehdottaisin että käytät ensihuollossa jossain paikallisessa pyöräliikkeessä.

----------


## Pekkaki

> Oletko käyttänyt/tehnyt ensihuollon?
> Mulla sama pyörä ja vuosimalli. Juhannuksen jälkeen ostettu n. 120km jälkeen teetätin ensihuollon pyöräliikkeessä. Nyt mittarissa n. 700km ja vaihteet toimii kuin unelma. Ei väliä onko vaihtaja lukossa vai auki. Lukko asennossa vaihto tapahtuu rajummin, mutta hyvin. Ehdottaisin että käytät ensihuollossa jossain paikallisessa pyöräliikkeessä.



Mikä ihmeen lukko asento?
En ole fillareitani huollattanut kuin kerran ja xxl:n jäljiltä sain sen mielikuvan, etten kaipaa ainakaan heidän huoltoja enää ikinä.
En ole ihan tuttu näiden uusien vaihtajien kanssa, mutta vanhempia tullut purettua, puhdisteltua melko paljon aikoinaan. 

Edit: Googletin ja lukko on ollut omassa singlessä ja muijan fattyssä auki, mulla ei ole ollut mitään ongelmia ja fattyssä hyppii vaihteet. 
Nyt molemmissa lukot päällä ja pitää testata. 
Oma epäilys asiaan on ettei ole 2 eturatasta hyvä juttu, jos kuitenkin 'vahingossa' kelaa aina koko takapakan rattaat läpi.. taidankin tehdä fattystä singlen, kunhan löydän sopivat rattaat.

----------


## Syncromies

Itsekin tykkään tehdä kaikkiin vehkeisiin huollot itse. Nyt ajattelin että säästän sen verran että ei tarvitse metsässä alkaa vaihteiden kanssa tapella. Ja ei ole kyllä tarvinnutkaan. Olen kyllä omallani ajanut melkoista röykytystä lukko auki eikä ole kertaakaan ketjujen kans ollu ongelmia. Olen kyllä pitänyt ketjut puhtaana.

----------


## hcf

Kertokaapa mullekki mikä ihmeen lukko  :Hymy: 
shimano shadow plus clutch?

----------


## Pekkaki

> Kertokaapa mullekki mikä ihmeen lukko 
> shimano shadow plus clutch?



Joo.. siinähän on hyvä ohje säätämiseen.
Ei ole aiemmissa fillareissani tuollaista ollut, enkä ole osannut kaivatakkaan.. mutta kyllähän tuon toiminta on ihan järkevää eli jäykistää takavaihtajan liikettä ja vähentää ketjujen viipotusta poluilla rämpätessä.

Aikoinaan oli suositus, ettei kahden eturattaan fillarissa käytettäisi yhdistelmää iso-iso ja pieni-pieni (eturatas-takaratas) ja siis vältettäisiin ketjulinjan vetämistä ihan kieroon.
Omasta mielestäni ihan loogista ja en tiedä onko tuo nyt jotenkin muuttunut. Mulla scoop singlessä ei ole tuota ongelmaa, mutta muijan scoop fatty tuntuu edelleen satunnaisesti pompottavan vaihteita.
Tutkailin takavaihtajan kaapelivetoa ja ei tuota oikein suoremmaksikaan saa, nykyisellään menee samaa reittiä kuin omassa singlessänikin.
Kunhan nyt vähän keli kuivahtaisi tai pakastuisi niin vois mennä kokeilemaan onko tuosta lukituksesta jotain apua.

----------


## Syncromies

> Kertokaapa mullekki mikä ihmeen lukko 
> shimano shadow plus clutch?



Oisko parempi takavaihtajan jäykistäjä?

----------


## Anderi

Kyselin Silverbackiltä tuosta keulakulmasta: Could you explain why you have 71 degree head tune angle while majority of fat bike models from other manufacturers have 69 degrees? Seems that steeper head angle would be better for slow and steady biking but for higher speeds in uneven conditions slacker is better.

Ja vastaus:

"Thank you for making contact with us.

On the surface, your comments do appear valid and it *is* actually something that we are debating and testing at the moment (fat bike steering geometry). Like you, we too are questioning the status quo.


Basically, the increased footprint of the tyre already gives a fat bike an enormous amount of stability, too much some people would say. The slightly steeper angles that we use help to overcome the steering lag and also the “auto steer” to a great degree.


Stay tuned to our Social Media for any new developments."

----------


## hcf

Vaihtasivat renkaat niin ei tarttis niinkään välittää tosta "auto steer":istä. Mikäli tarkottavat samaa asiaa ku self-steering.
Vai testaakohan ne tolla bulldozerilla.

----------


## mahead

> Ala kiinnikkeet on Biltemasta



Mites nuo Bilteman kiinnikkeet on kestäneet käytännössä? Motonetin kiinnike antautui juurakkotärinöissä tänään kun ajelin töistä kotiin. Meni koko kiinnike katki, mikä tosin ei ihan järkytyksenä tullut kun eipä se kauhean paksua materiaalia ole.

----------


## Pekkaki

> Mites nuo Bilteman kiinnikkeet on kestäneet käytännössä? Motonetin kiinnike antautui juurakkotärinöissä tänään kun ajelin töistä kotiin. Meni koko kiinnike katki, mikä tosin ei ihan järkytyksenä tullut kun eipä se kauhean paksua materiaalia ole.



Kiinnikkeiden oma kumi hajosi lähes heti, tein rungon suojaksi puutarhaletkun palasista halkaisemalla paremmat suojat.
Ilman suojia nuo naarmuttaa rungon ikävästi. 
Käytössä nämä valuu alaspäin jos tarakalla kuormaa ja kannattaakin alunperin asentaa niin alas etteivät voi liukua alemmas.
Nämä ruostuu..
Tarakka jäänyt vähälle käytölle, nytkin vajan seinällä ja useimmiten reppu tuntuu käyevämmältä. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Esabbi

Hydrauliikkaliikkeissä löytyy tommoisia kiinikkeitä. 

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mahead

> Kiinnikkeiden oma kumi hajosi lähes heti, tein rungon suojaksi puutarhaletkun palasista halkaisemalla paremmat suojat.
> Ilman suojia nuo naarmuttaa rungon ikävästi. 
> Käytössä nämä valuu alaspäin jos tarakalla kuormaa ja kannattaakin alunperin asentaa niin alas etteivät voi liukua alemmas.
> Nämä ruostuu..
> Tarakka jäänyt vähälle käytölle, nytkin vajan seinällä ja useimmiten reppu tuntuu käyevämmältä. 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Ok, eli Bilteman teräs ei ole ruostumatonta laatua sitten. Motonetin palikat ei ole ruostuneet, mutta nuo lienee jotain muuta materiaalia (sinkkiä kenties?). Noita ei myöskään saanut riittävän kireälle ilman sitä sisuskumin palaa. Siitä oli myös se hyvä puoli, että sen avulla kiristys onnistui tiukemmalle, ja oman kuormansa se kantoikin liukumatta. Mutta nyt kun se metalli murtui, niin runkoon jätti jälkensä. Ei sillä, ei tuo minun fillari enää muutenkaan näytä ihan pakasta vedetyltä.

Mulla tarakka on yhdessä tuon laukun kanssa ollut lähes joka päivä käytössä työmatkoilla. Tykkään kun laukun saa napsautettua sekunnissa paikalleen ja toisessa irti. Ja ihan erityisesti tykkään kun reppu ei ole hiostamassa selkää. Tosin lenkeillä mullakin on reppu, kun siellä kulkee kamelikyttyrä.

----------


## mahead

> Hydrauliikkaliikkeissä löytyy tommoisia kiinikkeitä. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Nuo oliskin laadukkaan näköisiä, mutta ei taida valitettavasti tässä kohtaa passata kun tuo rungon alaputki kiemurtelee sen verran että nuo lienee liian pitkiä kiristymään kunnolla. Tietty jos niitä sahailis niin ehkä sitten. Vai onko nuo jotain kovempaa materiaalia?

----------


## Esabbi

Muovia

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Esabbi

Parempi kuva

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mahead

> Parempi kuva
> 
> Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kiitoksia. Korjailen vielä tänään tuolla Motonetin kiinnikkeellä kun niitä tuolla varastossa on, mutta tuommoiset vois hankkia odottelemaan seuraavaa vaihtokertaa. Württihan tais nykyään myydä yksityisillekin?

----------


## Pekkaki

Siis tuo Bilteman version mutterin rööri oli minulle liian syvä ja sahasin siitä kai pari senttiä pois, nyt tuo leikkauskohta ruostuu.
Ilmeisesti jotain galvanoitua rautaa.. ei ole muualta vielä ruostunut.

Mä myös hommasin tarakan ja siihen kuuluvan Topeak laukun työmatkaa varten, mutta jääny ajelut vähiin kun kelit niin syvältä ja polut ihan suota. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## hcf

https://www.facebook.com/SilverbackB...6467180368395/

----------


## mahead

> https://www.facebook.com/SilverbackB...6467180368395/



Onkos tuossa videossa mitään menetettävää meille Facebook-rajoittuneille?

----------


## hcf

> Onkos tuossa videossa mitään menetettävää meille Facebook-rajoittuneille?



Ei. Lähinnä kertovat että testaavat keulakulmia parhaillaan 2019 scooppeja varten. Testituloksia tulee myöhemmin.
Oletin että näkyis ilman tunnustakin ku on julkinen

----------


## justus6969

> Oletin että näkyis ilman tunnustakin ku on julkinen



Näkyy!

----------


## mahead

> Näkyy!



Ei mulle vaan. Tai näkyy tuo linkattu sivu, mutta jos videota yrittää laittaa pyörimään, ohjaa vain login-sivulle.

----------


## hcf

> Ei mulle vaan. Tai näkyy tuo linkattu sivu, mutta jos videota yrittää laittaa pyörimään, ohjaa vain login-sivulle.



Aijoo ei siinä videossa oikeen ole mitään muutako pyörällä kaahailua. Se teksti kertoo olennaisen  :Hymy: 

Vaihdan kyllä doubleen ens syksynä jos siihenki muuttavat kulmaa. Renkaatki jos saisivat toisiksi samaan hintaan niin ois täydellistä

----------


## Heikki83

Ensimmäistä Läskipyörää ostamassa. Budjetti 900-1200€
Silverbackeja ja whiteja katellu.
Tämä ilmeisesti joku uus malli? 
https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...amban-vihrea-L

Onko merkittävä ero onko läpiakselit vai ei ?

Mielellään ilman etuvaihtajaa oleva malli.

----------


## solisti

> Ensimmäistä Läskipyörää ostamassa. Budjetti 900-1200€
> Silverbackeja ja whiteja katellu.
> Tämä ilmeisesti joku uus malli? 
> https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...amban-vihrea-L
> 
> Onko merkittävä ero onko läpiakselit vai ei ?
> 
> Mielellään ilman etuvaihtajaa oleva malli.



Eipä siinä isoa eroa ole käytännössä. Hyvin nuo QR-navatkin toimii. Kokemusta Scoop fatty 2016 ja Delight 2018, molemmat QR navoilla. Läpiakselinen on hieman jämäkämpi, mutta tuskin sitä eroa huomaa ajossa. Tuon mallin 30T eturatas ja 11-36 takana voi olla monen mielestä liian raskas. Vaihdikkaaseen ajoon hyvä, mutta hidasta päätä ruomintään ehkä niukasti. 11-42 10-pakka ei ole kallis päivitys.

Lähetetty minun SM-A320FL laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tompula

Itse antaisin mielipiteen kyllä läpiakselin puolesta, ainakin 907:n rungossa aikanaa 190 mm leveällä perällä oli ongelmia akselin kiinni pysymisessä ( liukui hahlossa )

----------


## hcf

Bluton saa paikalleen heittämällä jos o läpiakselit  :Hymy:  Jos vaikka torista löytää halvalla. 
Takapakan tosta joutuu varmaan kyl vaihtamaan 11-42t:ksi jos siinä on muka 11-36. En kyllä ihmettelis jos on väärää tietoa

----------


## Laerppi

Tuli tilattua Scoop Single 2018. Tuleeko mitään polkimia mukaan?

----------


## hcf

> Tuli tilattua Scoop Single 2018. Tuleeko mitään polkimia mukaan?



Peruspolkimet tuli ainaki 2016. Kannattee tilata kunnolliset

----------


## Laerppi

Ok, kunhan jotkut on aluksi ennen kuin ehtii tilaamaan paremmat.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Peruspolkimet tuli ainaki 2016. Kannattee tilata kunnolliset



2017 ja 2018 doublessa tuli semmoset haistapaska polkimet joilla voi heittää heti sorsaa  :Hymy:

----------


## solisti

Älä nyt, ne toimi talviajossa melkein kevääseen asti. Kunnes akseli paukahti poikki  :Hymy: . 2016 Fatty ja 2018 Delight omasivat samanlaiset polkimet.

----------


## kermaperuna

500km takana 2018 Fattylla ja ketjut venyneet 1% verran. Paljos muut on saanu kilometrejä irti orkkisketjuista? Onko tämä läskipyörien ominaisuus, että ketjuja pitää vaihtaa tiheämpään tahtiin vai onko nuo Deoren ketjut yksinkertaisesti surkeaa kamaa?

----------


## Esabbi

Giantin polkimet on ihan hyvät avopolkimet ja ne maksaa verkkokaupassa 30 paikkeilla riippuu versiosta. Toimii talvellakin... Tai siis mun mielestä. 

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

> 500km takana 2018 Fattylla ja ketjut venyneet 1% verran. Paljos muut on saanu kilometrejä irti orkkisketjuista? Onko tämä läskipyörien ominaisuus, että ketjuja pitää vaihtaa tiheämpään tahtiin vai onko nuo Deoren ketjut yksinkertaisesti surkeaa kamaa?



2000km ajoin edellisillä mutta raakasti mitattuna ei ollu viel liikaa venyny. Keväällä tapana vaihtaa joka tapauksessa. Ei maksa paljoa ku tilaa muun romppeen mukana briteistä tai saksasta paremmat hg95 ketjut. Vakio tais olla hg54 2016 fattys

----------


## Laerppi

Mimmoset sisurit on uudessa scoop singlessä? Onko tietoa? Tubelesseja ei jaksa ainakaan heti tehdä.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Mimmoset sisurit on uudessa scoop singlessä? Onko tietoa? Tubelesseja ei jaksa ainakaan heti tehdä.



Oletettavasti sen kuutisensataa grammaa kappale painavat kenda sisurit.

----------


## mahead

> Oletettavasti sen kuutisensataa grammaa kappale painavat kenda sisurit.



Ja näin ollen olisivat identtiset 2017 singlen kans.

----------


## mahead

> 500km takana 2018 Fattylla ja ketjut venyneet 1% verran. Paljos muut on saanu kilometrejä irti orkkisketjuista? Onko tämä läskipyörien ominaisuus, että ketjuja pitää vaihtaa tiheämpään tahtiin vai onko nuo Deoren ketjut yksinkertaisesti surkeaa kamaa?



Mulla on menny jotain 750 km. Sitten ostin pykälää paremmat ketjut, ja niillä tais vajaa pari tonnia mennä. Nyt on taas alkuperäisen malliset, kattotaan paljonko menee. Oma mittatikkuni näyttää tosin vain 0,5% ja 0,75% venymät. Puolen prossan venymän jälkeen olen yleensä tilannu uudet ketjut odottamaan, ja sitten vaihtanu kun on venähtänyt yli tuon 0,75%.

Läskeissä taitaa kulua enempi ainakin jos ajelee raskaassa maastossa jolloin pienillä välityksillä yritetään päästä eteenpäin ja leveä rengas nappaa hyvin kiinni. Äsken ajelin viitisen kilometriä mettäpolkua hangessa jossa just riitti 24/26-piikkinen eturatas ja 46-piikkinen takaratas. Varmasti ketjuja rassas. Ja hikikin tuli.

----------


## mahead

> Giantin polkimet on ihan hyvät avopolkimet ja ne maksaa verkkokaupassa 30 paikkeilla riippuu versiosta. Toimii talvellakin... Tai siis mun mielestä. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Mulla on Nukeproofin Electron Evot. Chainreactioncyclesissä olivat jotain 35 e. Olen ollut tyytyväinen, joskin alkuperäiset rasvat katos muutamassa kuukaudessa ja polkimet muuttuivat tahmeaksi. Uusilla vaseliineilla on nyt menny ainakin yhtä kauan ja tuntuu että ne pyörii paremmin kuin uutena. Tuotesivun arvosteluissa joku muu kertoi vastaavasta. Hyvinä puolina sanottakoon että polkimeen löytyy myös halvalla varaosia.

Minä tosin modasin niitä vielä sen verran, että ruuvasin pikku mutterit piikkeinä toimiviin ruuveihin. Pito ei juurikaan heikentynyt, mutta enää ei sadehousut repeä ja nahkamaiharit naarmuunnu jos tumpeloi jalan polkimelta.

Noista pikku puutteistaan huolimatta mielestäni helposti hintansa arvoiset, ja ostaisin uudelleenkin.

----------


## Syncromies

> 500km takana 2018 Fattylla ja ketjut venyneet 1% verran. Paljos muut on saanu kilometrejä irti orkkisketjuista? Onko tämä läskipyörien ominaisuus, että ketjuja pitää vaihtaa tiheämpään tahtiin vai onko nuo Deoren ketjut yksinkertaisesti surkeaa kamaa?



750km omalla fattyllä takana. Eikä ole lähelläkään vaihtokunnossa. 1,5-2tkm luulen pääseväni nuilla ketjuilla.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Hg54(deore) tuntui omissa ajoissa venyvän 0.5%:iin jo 500km ajon jälkeen riippumatta pyörästä, muistelisin sitten että kun olen kahta ketjua kierrättäny niin tonnin kohdalla alkoi olla melkein 0.75%. Hg95(xt) taisi venyä melkein samaa tahtia. Parin tonnin kohdalla kun molemmat ketjut oli kiertäny 2 kertaa oli täysin mahdotonta enää laittaa pelkästään uutta ketjua kun 9-10 vaihteilla se loikkasi jo yli, eli pakka oli kulunut niiltä osin. 1% kai nuo ketjut kannattaisi ajella ja sitten pistää kaikki vaihtoon

----------


## H. Moilanen

Orkkisketjut on pääsääntöisesti aika heikkoja. Kilometrien sijaan maastopyörissä olisi relevantimpaa mitata ajotunteja, mutta ei niistäkään mitään kovin eksaktia kestävyyttä voi ketjulle antaa. Kuivana kesänä ketjut kestää koko kesän, rospuuttotalvena menee kolmet ketjut. Käyttö ja kuran määrä vaikuttaa ketjun kestävyyteen.

Dura-Ace/XTR ketju on kestävin Shimanon ketjuista. Hintalappukin siedettävällä tasolla. En näe syytä, miksi pitäisi ottaa halvempaa ketjua.

E: 10-systeemiin ei taidakkaan saada enää kuin Ultergra/XT -ketjua...

----------


## Lakuduunaa

2018 pyörin omistajat, jos viitsisitte niin mittailkaapas keulakulmanne niin nähdään tuo geometria tuliko muutosta edelliseen vuoteen.

----------


## solisti

Mulla vaihtui M fatty 2018 S delightiin. S-koon ja isompien välillä on ainakin eroa. Mutta 2016 S-koko vaikutti sekin yhtä jyrkältä, kun sellaisen yksi päivä näin. Toisaalta jyrkkä kulma jotenkin sopii ketterään pieneen pyörään. 

Lähetetty minun SM-A320FL laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pek

Puhelimen kulmamittari näytti 2018 singlelle 67 astetta :Hymy:  eli tuskin ihan oikein. Jokatapauksessa makia peli. Kaikki pelas suoraan paketista koottuna, väänsin vaan typeränä intoa täynä sen kuusiokolopultin kannan pyöreäksi, jolla stemmi on kiinni.

----------


## Esabbi

Mittasitko haarukan kyljestä ? Taisit mittaa 51mm offsetin mukaan? pystyykö emäputken sivusta mittaamaan?

----------


## hcf

> väänsin vaan typeränä intoa täynä sen kuusiokolopultin kannan pyöreäksi, jolla stemmi on kiinni.



Näin tein minäki. Myös satulaputkenkiristimen. Uudet tilasin enkä alkanu kierteitä tekeen uusiksi
Momenttiavainta ei oo ollu vielä varaa hankkia niin käyttäny nytten semmosta oikeen pientä avainta joka tulee huonekalujen mukana kasaukseen. Siinä ei ole vipuvoimaa.
Lidlin pyörätyökalulla olen nuo rikki vääntäny. Siihen ku saa vähä enemmän vipuvoimaa

----------


## Paksupolkija

> Mittasitko haarukan kyljestä ? Taisit mittaa 51mm offsetin mukaan? pystyykö emäputken sivusta mittaamaan?



Niin eikös se keulakulma mitata vaakatasosta akselin kautta? Vai mikä on oikea mittaustapa? Offsetin kanssa kulma on loivempi jos vetää viivan akselista vaikka keskelle ohjaustankoa. Ajoon vaikuttaa enemmän tämä, kuin pelkkä emäputken kulma mikäli on offsettiä eli akseli ei ole emäputken keskikohdan kanssa samalla linjalla.

Valmistajat ilmoittaa usein HA, mutta haarukka taipuu usein eteenpäin anakin noissa jäykissä keuloissa ja lisäksi on offsettiä, joten kuvissa kulma näyttää loivemmalta kuin pelkkä HA.

Edit: Niin siis keulakulma on akselien välinen taso, josta suora linja emäputken läpi. Sitten on travelia eli kun otetaan offset mukaan. Tämähän vaikuttaa kyllä ajotuntumaan vs. jo offset on nolla. Nollaoffsetilla vaikkapa 71 asteen emäputken kulmalla tuntuma on OTB, mutta kun lisää offsettiä pari senttiä, niin pyörä menee esteestä paremmin yli. Tähän vielä haarukan taivutusta. Tosin tämä on kyllä erikoista kuvien osalta, kun joissain keuloissa putket lähtee heti kruunusta taipumaan eteenpäin (offset). Tuottaa ainakin visuaalisesti loivemman kulman, jossei sitä ole oikeasti.

Tässä keulaputket aika suorassa linjassa emäputken kanssa.


Tässä taas putken nojaa vahvasti eteenpäin.

----------


## mahead

> Kiitoksia. Korjailen vielä tänään tuolla Motonetin kiinnikkeellä kun niitä tuolla varastossa on, mutta tuommoiset vois hankkia odottelemaan seuraavaa vaihtokertaa. Württihan tais nykyään myydä yksityisillekin?



Eipä se Motonetin kiinnike kestänyt tällä kertaa paljon mitään. Tai kiinnike kesti, mutta kiinnitys itsessään ei ollut onnistunut ja kiinnike sitten irtos. Sävelsin nyt vielä kertaalleen itse omat kiinnikkeet alumiinilistasta, sisäkumista ja klemmareista. Tuli itse asiassa yllättävän tukevan tuntuinen, paljon parempi kuin noilla aiemmilla yritelmillä. Kestävyys jää kuitenkin nähtäväksi.

Tässä ostoslista jos joku toinenkin haluaa kokeilla:

http://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/887164/...atta-40x4mm-2m

https://www.karkkainen.com/verkkokau...-rst-letkuside (20-32 mm)

Ohjeena että leikkaa tuosta alumiinista pari kuvan mukaista palaa (itte käytin akkukäyttöistä kuviosahaa, mutta käsikäyttöisellä rautasahalla saisi siistimmin) ja viilailee rautaviilalla karheudet pois. Kannattaa myös viilata pienet hahlot klemmarin parempaa paikallaan pysymistä varten (ei näy kuvissa). Sitten kun alumiinipalat on leikattu, ne voi klemmareilla kiinnittää runkoon niin että sisuskumi on välissä suojana. Käytin aluksi nippusiteitä, mutta klemmarilla sai jämäkämmin kiinni. Lisäksi nippusiteen kanssa epäilytti että jos se pettää, alumiinipala saattais kiilautua suoraan jarrulevyn aukkoon kun ovat alle puolen sentin päässä toisistaan.

Jos joku haluaa kokeilla tehdä samanlaista, kannattaa katsoa kaavakuvasta vain mitat, ei piirroksen mittasuhteita.  :Vink:

----------


## Pek

Juu mittasin tosiaan haarukan kyljestä tuon 67 astetta. Tuosta putkesta hankalampi mitata luotettavasti. Onko kukaan laittanut riser tankoja? Itellä tuntuu ehkä pidemmillä yli 5km metsäpolku reissuilla, että selkä kipeytyy ja mieli tekisi ajaa hieman pystymässä asennossa. Lyhemmillä ja agressiivisemmilla spurteilla ajo-asento on ihan jees. Tietysti hieman ehkä vaikuttaa sekin, että on liukkaat polut ja se saa aikaa pientä jännitystä ajamiseen.

----------


## hcf

> Onko kukaan laittanut riser tankoja?



50mm riser tanko itellä 16 asteen taivutuksella. Korotus ei tosin tunnu niin isolta. Yhen spacerin verran alempana. Tuli tosin rannevaivoihin. Edellinen riser tanko pasko ranteet ku oli niin jäykkä ja normi 9 asteen taivutuksella.
Selkä voi kipeytyä myös satulan asennosta. Etukenossa menee alaselkä ja takakenossa ristiselkä
fiilistely

----------


## Syncromies

Nukeproof warhead cf 25mm nostolla löytyy täältä ja tykänny oon. Jonkin verran ajoasento nousee, mutta ehkä ottaisin nyt isommalla nostolla.

----------


## Laerppi

https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HBOOOG/on-one-og-handlebar

On ihan hyvä. Maksoin 17€ aikoinaan

----------


## Snakeman

Vuoden ajo takana Scoop Singlellä. Täytyy sanoa, että tyytyväinen olen pyörään ollut. Itsenäisyyspäivän Suomi 100-lenkillä tuli pyörään ensimmäinen ongelma. Pari kilsaa ennen kotia aljoi polkimet pyörimään tyhjää, vapaaratas nakutti kyllä. Kick-bikellä kotiin ja eilen avasin takanapaa. Vapaaratas näyttää olevan kunnossa, mutta navassa oleva hammaskehä pyörii. Pyörä lähetetty Verkkokaupasta 1v ja 1viikko sitten. Katsotaan mitä takuu sanoo.

----------


## Esabbi

Oliko lähteny aukeemaan vai halki? Oliko vaparin rungossa jälkiä? Mulla oli vapari ottanu kehään kiinni ennen ku vaihdoin laakerit vapariin ja napaan ja rauta-akselin. Jos vapari ottaa hammaskehään kiinni ja laskettelee vapaalla niin voi varmaan lähtee aukeemaan. Kun veto on päällä niin hammaskehä kiristyy. 

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Cocel

Tilasin scoop singlen. Mistä niitä fatbag runkolaukkuja saa, näyttää sopivan hyvin mutta google ei löydä? Olisko saint mx80 polkimet hyvät?

----------


## Pexxi

> Tilasin scoop singlen. Mistä niitä fatbag runkolaukkuja saa, näyttää sopivan hyvin mutta google ei löydä? Olisko saint mx80 polkimet hyvät?



Muuten kyllä mutta talvikäyttöön kannattaa katsella avonaisempia. RaceFace Chester todettu ainakin toimivaksi, muitakin varmasti on.

----------


## hcf

> Tilasin scoop singlen. Mistä niitä fatbag runkolaukkuja saa, näyttää sopivan hyvin mutta google ei löydä?



Se o XXL:n laukku jota ei ole saatavilla tällä hetkellä. En voi myöskään suositella. Vetoketju hajoaa herkästi

----------


## Pek

Sanottakoon, että 2018 singlen mukana tuli polkimet joilla ainakin alkuun pääsee ja kaltaiseni amatööri saattaa jopa nauttia niilläkin polkimilla ajamisesta  :Hymy:

----------


## mahead

> Se o XXL:n laukku jota ei ole saatavilla tällä hetkellä. En voi myöskään suositella. Vetoketju hajoaa herkästi



Kyllä. Uudet vetoketjut ompelimossa kustansi 60 e, joten ei ollu enää edes halpa laukku. Tosin hyvä siitä tuolla modauksella tuli, ja laukun muu materiaali on onneksi kestänyt vuoden päivät hyvin.

----------


## Pexxi

> Sanottakoon, että 2018 singlen mukana tuli polkimet joilla ainakin alkuun pääsee ja kaltaiseni amatööri saattaa jopa nauttia niilläkin polkimilla ajamisesta



Joo ei se niin tarkkaa ole millä menee kunhan itse tykkää. Talvella vaan mukavampi kun ei lähellä suojaa ole koko ajan tukossa. Mulla Sainteissa välillä aika hyvät paakut.

----------


## Pek

Juu kyllä ne vakiopolkimet tänään aika tukossa oli. Tänään varmaan kriittisin keli noiden polkimien kannalta. Miten muuten, jos vaihtaa tuon riser-tangon, niin onko miten tiukassa nuo vakio käsigripit? Joutuuko hankkimaan uudet uuteen tankoon? Suvalalla meinas, että joskus tarttee puukkoo, että ne saa irti ja joskus ei.

----------


## hcf

No ei puukkoo tarttenu. Malttia  :Hymy:

----------


## mahead

> Juu kyllä ne vakiopolkimet tänään aika tukossa oli. Tänään varmaan kriittisin keli noiden polkimien kannalta. Miten muuten, jos vaihtaa tuon riser-tangon, niin onko miten tiukassa nuo vakio käsigripit? Joutuuko hankkimaan uudet uuteen tankoon? Suvalalla meinas, että joskus tarttee puukkoo, että ne saa irti ja joskus ei.



Omastani en niitä irrotellut kun vaihdoin koko tangon ja ostin siihen uudet gripit. Prismasta kotimaiset Herrmanssit, eivät ole hinnan kiroamat ja pidän laadukkaina; malli Diamond ilman ruuvikiristystä. Pysyvät kiinni kuin tauti, mutta irtikin saa kun ruiskuttaa injektioneulan avulla vettä tangon ja gripin väliin. Tiukassa kyllä sittenkin ovat. Tuon veden kanssa voi varmaan niitä vakiopäitäkin yrittää irti, mutta saattaa olla etteivät sittenkään irtoa ainakaan ehjinä.

----------


## Esabbi

Jos on kompura käytössä niin paineilmapistoolilla ilmaa tangon ja tupin väliin. Tuppi lähtee melkeen itsestää irti. Sit laittaa hiuslakan kanssa takas ja  föönillä vähän lämmittää . Ostin kumminkin lukkotupit kun könysin suolla. Tuppi kastui ja rupes pyörimään. 

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mettis

Eikö olisi vaan helpompaa ostaa ruuvikiristeiset gripit. Lähtee pois ja menee takaisin ilman mitään värkkäämstä?
Sitten nuo ilman ruuveja olevat tosiaan tahtoo alkaa liikkumaan ajan myötä ellei niitä liimaa jotenki.

----------


## Esabbi

> Eikö olisi vaan helpompaa ostaa ruuvikiristeiset gripit. Lähtee pois ja menee takaisin ilman mitään värkkäämstä?
> Sitten nuo ilman ruuveja olevat tosiaan tahtoo alkaa liikkumaan ajan myötä ellei niitä liimaa jotenki.



Noiden syiden johdosta ostinkin lukolliset.

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Eikö olisi vaan helpompaa ostaa ruuvikiristeiset gripit. Lähtee pois ja menee takaisin ilman mitään värkkäämstä?
> Sitten nuo ilman ruuveja olevat tosiaan tahtoo alkaa liikkumaan ajan myötä ellei niitä liimaa jotenki.



Itsellä ollut noita ilman mitään kiristysmekanismeja olevia pelkästään kitkalla kiinni pysyviä grippejä, ja kun ne esimerkiksi tuulilasinpesuaineella liukastettuna on saanut paikoilleen niin on ne varsin hyvin pysyneet kiinni. Mutta se irroitus. Jos jostain syystä pitää ottaa pois niin aina ei paineilmakaan ole auttanut. Siinä on olleet kuin kuuluisa tavara junttilan tuvan seinässä. Mattopuukko on ollut aika hyvä irroitusväline. Tämän takia en niitä suosi.

----------


## Kiituri

Jokos Verkkiksen 3ke täysjoustohiilikuituläski kesksuteltu? https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...e-hiilikuitu-L
Harmi että sitä ei ole saatavana isompana.

----------


## Fat Boy

Mikähän siinä on, ettei mainoskuvissa vahingossakaan kuvata jousituksen linkkuja toiselta puolelta, jossa ei olisi ratas tiellä. Tuossakin on jonkin sortin linkkuperä ja ehkä alalinkun etupää laakeroitu polen tyyliin keskiöön. Toista päätä ei sitten näekään. Voi toki olla, että olen ainut, jota asia kiinnostaa, kun tilaa pyörää koeajamatta sitä. 

Mitäpä vielä?

----------


## Kiituri

Näkiskö näistä paremmin  https://silverbacklab.com/product/synergy-fat-2/

----------


## Fat Boy

> Näkiskö näistä paremmin  https://silverbacklab.com/product/synergy-fat-2/



Kävin katsomassa nuokin. 

Mitäpä vielä?

----------


## oem

^Toiselta puolelta ei näy mutta verkkokaupan kuvassa 9 näyttäis että laakeroitu poljinkeskiön taakse, muutama sentti siitä.

----------


## Fat Boy

Joo, siinä näkyy huonosti jotain, etenkin kännykän näytöltä. Linkun asennosta ei tiedä juuri mitään, tosin sillä ei enää suurempaa merkitystä olisikaan. Yksi kuva toiselta puolen avittaisi. Vaan eipä tämä ole yksin verkkokaupan/sirverbackin tyyliä.. Kai se on muotipoliisien oppi mennyt hyvin perille. Kuva aina voimansiirron puolelta.

Valmistajan sivuilta löytyy pyörälle myös paino, n. 15.7kg

Mitäpä vielä?

----------


## Cocel

Mun 2018 singlessä oli m615 jarrut m6000 sijaan, kannattaako tästä sanoa verkkikselle, onhan nuo ainakin jo vanhemmat kuin m6000.

----------


## Esabbi

Kopio verkkiksen sivulta.
Tuotteen saatavuus saattaa vaihdella, Silverback Technologies pidättää oikeuden muutoksiin värien, materiaalien, komponenttien, teknisten tietojen ja mallien osalta. Valmiusaste, komponentit ja tekniset tiedot saattavat vaihdella eri tuotanto erien kohdalla. 


Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mahead

> Kopio verkkiksen sivulta.
> Tuotteen saatavuus saattaa vaihdella, Silverback Technologies pidättää oikeuden muutoksiin värien, materiaalien, komponenttien, teknisten tietojen ja mallien osalta. Valmiusaste, komponentit ja tekniset tiedot saattavat vaihdella eri tuotanto erien kohdalla. 
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Eikä se olis Silverback jollei siellä joku osa olis jotain muuta kuin spekseissä sanotaan.  :Vink: 

Käytännössä mennee varmaan niin, että tehtaalla laittavat viime vuotisista malleista ylijääneitä osia tän vuoden alkupään tuotantoon. Mikä ei kauhean mukavaa ole jos osa on luvattua huonompi. Kyllä siitä mielestäni voi Verkkokaupalle mainita. Joku parin kympin lahjakortti olisi mielestäni asiallinen korvaus tässä tapauksessa (ja tietty mahdollisuus kaupan purkuun koska tuote ei ollut kuvatun mukainen, mutta semmosta nyt tuskin kukaan näkee järkeväksi -- varsinkin kun hinnasta kuitenkin voitaisiin vähentää käyttökin).

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Mun 2018 singlessä oli m615 jarrut m6000 sijaan, kannattaako tästä sanoa verkkikselle, onhan nuo ainakin jo vanhemmat kuin m6000.



Rahallisesti jarruissa ei ole juurikaan eroa, onko sitten käytännössä. Nähtävästi myös kauniimman osapuolen 2018 single tuli m615 jarruilla.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Keulakulmista seuraavaa :

2018 singlen keulakulma näyttäisi todella olevan headtubesta katsottuna 72 °. 
Minun double 2018 tuli 70,5° kulmalla, eli sain ilmeisesti 2017 rungon 2018 väreissä ? Kaikki runkomitat olivat ainakin vierekkäin verrattuna samat.

----------


## Kiituri

> Joo, siinä näkyy huonosti jotain, etenkin kännykän näytöltä. Linkun asennosta ei tiedä juuri mitään, tosin sillä ei enää suurempaa merkitystä olisikaan. Yksi kuva toiselta puolen avittaisi. Vaan eipä tämä ole yksin verkkokaupan/sirverbackin tyyliä.. Kai se on muotipoliisien oppi mennyt hyvin perille. Kuva aina voimansiirron puolelta.
> 
> Valmistajan sivuilta löytyy pyörälle myös paino, n. 15.7kg



Paino ei ole paha joustoläskiksi LEVEILLÄ kumeilla.

----------


## Laerppi

> Mun 2018 singlessä oli m615 jarrut m6000 sijaan, kannattaako tästä sanoa verkkikselle, onhan nuo ainakin jo vanhemmat kuin m6000.



Viime viikolla saapuneessa 2018 singlessä myös m615 jarrut

----------


## Lanssi

Itsehän sain 100€ lahjakortin Verkkikseen hyvityksenä siitä, kun Scoopissa olikin 60tpi renkaat 120tpi sijaan. Kannattaa ainakin kokeilla reklamoida.  
Tämä oli siis ekan Scoopin kanssa kaksi vuotta sitten, ovat varmaan sen jälkeen tajunneet lisätä disclaimer-tekstejä jne.

----------


## heimat

Olen harkinnut ostaa Silverback Scoop Singlen 2018.
Osaako kukaan sanoa kumpi koko L vai XL olisi sopivampi. Pituutta 188cm ja inseam 92cm. 
Valmistajan sivuilla antaa kooksi L tai XL.

----------


## Flextone2

Veikkaampa, että kannattaa ottaa XL sillä L-kokoja tulee verkkokauppaan maaliskuussa ja XL-kokoja on varastossa vielä 4 kpl :-)

----------


## Nash

Ensimmäistä fatbikea olen lähinnä työkulkineeksi hankkimassa vanhan Helkama hybridin rinnalle, ja Silverbackit kiinnostaisivat jonkun verran. Pituutta itsellä on 176 cm ja suht lyhyet jalat, eli varmaan M-koko olisi aika varmasti sopiva. Seuraavia malleja olen katsellut:

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...bike-sininen-M
https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...amban-vihrea-M

Lähinnä tosiaan tarkoituksena on hommata kulkine päivittäiseen liikkumiseen, mutta voisi herätä innostus jopa metsäpoluilla poikkeamiseen.

Kumman valitsisit näistä vai olisiko joku muu malli jopa kiinnostavampi? Kiitos kommenteista jo etukäteen!

----------


## hcf

Ihanko tuossa deluxen kuvassa olisi 11-42 kasetti niinku ois syytä ollakki. Mutta specsit sanoo 11-36.
Onko kukaan ehtiny tuota ostamaan?

----------


## solisti

> Ihanko tuossa deluxen kuvassa olisi 11-42 kasetti niinku ois syytä ollakki. Mutta specsit sanoo 11-36.
> Onko kukaan ehtiny tuota ostamaan?



Onko Shimanolla virallista tukea 42T pakalle muuta kuin uudessa Deoressa? Mutta näyttää kyllä 42T pakalta kuvassa.


Edit: siis kymppipakoista puhe...

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Pituutta itsellä on 176 cm ja suht lyhyet jalat, eli varmaan M-koko olisi aika varmasti sopiva. Seuraavia malleja olen katsellut:
> 
> https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...bike-sininen-M
> https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...amban-vihrea-M
> 
> Kumman valitsisit näistä vai olisiko joku muu malli jopa kiinnostavampi? Kiitos kommenteista jo etukäteen!



Scoop single ehdottomasti näistä kahdesta, on läpiakselit, kuitukeula, 1x11, paremmat jarrut ja myöhemmin voit vielä tuohon päivittää bluton jos siltä tuntuu. 1300 €:lla et saa vastaavaa pyörää miltään muulta merkiltä. M-koko varmasti hyvä, itselläni pituutta 175cm ja M on oikein hyvä, S tuntuu hieman lyhyeltä.

----------


## hcf

> Ensimmäistä fatbikea olen lähinnä työkulkineeksi hankkimassa vanhan Helkama hybridin rinnalle, ja Silverbackit kiinnostaisivat jonkun verran. Pituutta itsellä on 176 cm ja suht lyhyet jalat, eli varmaan M-koko olisi aika varmasti sopiva. Seuraavia malleja olen katsellut:
> 
> https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...bike-sininen-M
> https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...amban-vihrea-M
> 
> Lähinnä tosiaan tarkoituksena on hommata kulkine päivittäiseen liikkumiseen, mutta voisi herätä innostus jopa metsäpoluilla poikkeamiseen.
> 
> Kumman valitsisit näistä vai olisiko joku muu malli jopa kiinnostavampi? Kiitos kommenteista jo etukäteen!



Saatavilla olevat silverbackit on tarjouksessa nyt. Yks XL single tällä hetkellä 1104€.

----------


## Nash

*Lakuduunaa*: Kiitokset suosituksesta, vahvisti omaa mielikuvaa!

*hcfreak*: Suuret kiitokset vinkistä, sain aamupäivällä pikaisesti poimittua viimeisen Scoop Single M-kokoisen hintaan 1104,92 €. Taisi olla aika hyvä diili.

Tarvitseeko pyörän kasaamisessa mitään erikoistyökaluja?

----------


## solisti

Oli kyllä hyvät diilit. Omnea pyörälle.
Kasaamiseen riittää muistaakseni 4mm ja 5mm kuusiokolot. Eturengas paikalleen, satula ja tanko. Siinäpä se pääosin. Niin ja polkimet.

Lähetetty minun SM-A320FL laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mahead

> Tarvitseeko pyörän kasaamisessa mitään erikoistyökaluja?



Hyvä diili oli. Em. työkalujen lisäksi hyvälaatuinen momenttiavain olisi suositeltava tuon hiilikuituisen etuhaarukan kanssa.

----------


## Esabbi

Voisiko joku mittaa doublesta keulakulman, että onko muissa fillareissa 72 vai 70,5 astetta? Nyt ei ois ainakaan hinnalla pilattu.

----------


## Mettis

Siellähän se valmistajan sivuilla lukee, että 72. Onhan tuo aika jyrkän näköinen kuvissakin ja yhden minkä luonnossa näin.
Nopeasti meni loput scoop singlet verkkokaupassa tuolla tarjoushinnalla.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Siellähän se valmistajan sivuilla lukee, että 72.



Niinhän se lukee mutta sehän ei tarkoita mitään ainakaan minun 2018 doublen osalta. Se kun syyskuussa kotiutui 70,5° kulmalla, eli sain ilmeisesti 2017 rungon 2018 väreissä. Kaikki mitat täsmäsivät 2017 runkoon.

----------


## hcf

kämpillä yritin kännykän angle meter appsilla mitata kuvasta niin emoputkesta sain 70.5 ja haarukan putkista 72

----------


## Mettis

Vähä erikoinen valmistaja jos kuluttaja ostaa 2018 vuoden mallin missä on ilmoitettu pyörälle osalista mutta sitten myydään pyöriä eri osilla mitä listassa ja viime vuoden rungolla.
Sitten jossain pikkupräntillä lukee, että osat voivat vaihdella yms. Eihän tuossa ole mitää tolkkua. Luvataan jotain mutta myydään muuta.
Ei herätä oikein luottamusta..

----------


## hcf

Toisaalta se saattas johtaa siihen että pyöriä ei olis saatavilla ku osia ei saa toimittajilta. Mitä tuohon aikasempaan jarru hommaan tulee niin nehä 615:set ei ole yhtään huonommat mitä pitäs olla.
Mulla on vähän semmonen kutina että rungot ei oo muuttunu pariin vuoteen geometrialta.

----------


## H. Moilanen

^^Mikä piti muuttua rungossa vuodelle 2018? Väri?

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Doublen osalta näin

----------


## samijii

verkkokaupassa näytti scoopit olevan tarjouksessa :Hymy:  fattynki saa alle tonnilla :Hymy: ))

----------


## Snakeman

> Vuoden ajo takana Scoop Singlellä. Täytyy sanoa, että tyytyväinen olen pyörään ollut. Itsenäisyyspäivän Suomi 100-lenkillä tuli pyörään ensimmäinen ongelma. Pari kilsaa ennen kotia aljoi polkimet pyörimään tyhjää, vapaaratas nakutti kyllä. Kick-bikellä kotiin ja eilen avasin takanapaa. Vapaaratas näyttää olevan kunnossa, mutta navassa oleva hammaskehä pyörii. Pyörä lähetetty Verkkokaupasta 1v ja 1viikko sitten. Katsotaan mitä takuu sanoo.



Homma etenee. Verkkokauppa hoitanut yhteydenpidon Silverbackiin. Silverback pesi kätensä tästä. Ilmoitti, että "kuluvilla osilla" 3kk takuu ja takanapa lasketaan sellaiseksi. Verkkokauppa tuli vastaan ja toimittaa minulle uuden navan. Vaihto jää itselle. Verkkokaupalle pisteet. Nyt odotellaan osaa, että saa pyörän ajokuntoon. Lumikelit päällä eli hienot olisi läskille ajokelit.

Esabbi kyseli, oli halki jne... Navassa ei näkynyt vaurion merkkejä. Mutta metallisilppua tuolla näkyi. Onkohan hammaskehä rympätty kiinni ja rymppiliitos pettänyt.

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Minkäslaisen takuun Verkkokauppa lupasi tuotteelle ostohetkellä? 2018 malliin näyttää ainakin olevan 12 kk ilman rajoituksia.

----------


## Snakeman

12kk. Tuli jopa tehtyä pyörän rekisteröinti Silverbackille, missä samat tiedot näköjään. Eri osilla eri takuu siis.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Ei aivan. Jos verkkis lupaa 12kk takuuta, se tarkoitta 12kk takuuta kaikelle riippumatta siitä mitä Silverpäkki sanoo jälkikäteen. Eli verkkokaupan "vastaantulo" on täysin minimisuoritus, eikä mikään suurieleinen goodwill-liike. Tähän voi toki tyytyä, mutta maksuttoman korjauksenkin voi vaatia. Nopeampi on tietty laittaa itse kuin taistella asiasta.

----------


## matom

Läskipyöräkuume iski päälle, ja verkkokaupan Silverbackit taitavat nyt olla lääke siihen. Todellinen noviisi on kahlannut foorumia ja löytänyt jo paljon hyödyllistä tietoa. 192 pitkälle taitaa XL olla se oikea koko, mutta mikä Silveribackin malleista olisi se paras vaihtoehto:

Delight https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...ike-sininen-XL
Deluxe https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...mban-vihrea-XL
vai Fatty https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...ike-oranssi-XL

Harmikseni huomaan, että joku onnellinen on kerinnyt jo ostamaan pois tässäkin threadissa mainitun alennushintaisen Singlen, joka olisi kovasti kiinnostanut. Mutta mikä näistä jäljellejääneistä, korreloiko hinta laatua, eli Fatty olisi noista paras ratkaisu? Vai mikä malli ja miksi? Noviisi ei oikein pysty spekseistä lukemaan eroja kunnolla.
 Vai kannattaako odottaa, että Singleä on taas saatavissa? Onko verkkokaupalla ollut tapana alentaa näitä Tammikuussa aiempina vuosina, eli kannattaako vielä hieman odotella?

----------


## mahead

> Mutta mikä näistä jäljellejääneistä, korreloiko hinta laatua, eli Fatty olisi noista paras ratkaisu? Vai mikä malli ja miksi?



Kyllä minä ottaisin noista Fattyn, osat on parempia kautta linjan. Jos budjetti kestää ja sopivaa kokoa on saatavilla, niin ostaisin alehintaisen Double Deluxen.

Ja jos jotenkin mystisesti saisin varastosta nykyisen Singlen sekä cyclocrossin muutettua rahaksi, ostaisin tuon alehintaisen täysjoustoläskin.  :Hymy:

----------


## nikkesi

Fatty ehdottomasti  koska Läpiakselit vanteissa ainoana.  xt vaihteisto ja parhaan värinen.

----------


## Anderi

> Läskipyöräkuume iski päälle, ja verkkokaupan Silverbackit taitavat nyt olla lääke siihen. Todellinen noviisi on kahlannut foorumia ja löytänyt jo paljon hyödyllistä tietoa. 192 pitkälle taitaa XL olla se oikea koko, mutta mikä Silveribackin malleista olisi se paras vaihtoehto:
> 
> Delight https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...ike-sininen-XL
> Deluxe https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...mban-vihrea-XL
> vai Fatty https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...ike-oranssi-XL
> 
> Harmikseni huomaan, että joku onnellinen on kerinnyt jo ostamaan pois tässäkin threadissa mainitun alennushintaisen Singlen, joka olisi kovasti kiinnostanut. Mutta mikä näistä jäljellejääneistä, korreloiko hinta laatua, eli Fatty olisi noista paras ratkaisu? Vai mikä malli ja miksi? Noviisi ei oikein pysty spekseistä lukemaan eroja kunnolla.
>  Vai kannattaako odottaa, että Singleä on taas saatavissa? Onko verkkokaupalla ollut tapana alentaa näitä Tammikuussa aiempina vuosina, eli kannattaako vielä hieman odotella?



Tilaa bikestocks.es Mondraker Panzer. Keulakulma rennompi kuin silverbackeissa ja pitkä reach sopii pidemmälle hyvin. Oon ite 193cm ja XL-koko on oikein hyvä.

----------


## Fat Boy

> Tilaa bikestocks.es Mondraker Panzer. Keulakulma rennompi kuin silverbackeissa ja pitkä reach sopii pidemmälle hyvin. Oon ite 193cm ja XL-koko on oikein hyvä.



Sopii se lyhyemmillekin. Pitkään geometriaan kun tottuu, ei paluuta ole.. 

Mitäpä vielä?

----------


## matom

Panzer on ihan mielenkiintoinen, mutta jääkö komponettien tasossa sitten vähän Fattyn taakse?

----------


## Kongeli

Täälläkin on silverbackin osto erittäin lähellä, ja delight malli siis kyseessä. Onko pyörässä mitään kompastuskiviä joiden takia kannattais jättää ostamatta? Aina puhutaan noista vanteiden läpiakseleista, miksi se on parempi kuin "normaali" akseli?
Tuossa delight mallissa ei ilmeisesti läpiakseleita ole.

Runkokoko myös mietityttää, pituuteni (177cm) menee sekä M että L-kokojen kategoriaan. Kumpi olisi järkevämpi?

Tuohon hintaa ei taida parempaa läskipyörää saada, vieläpä 4,7" kumeilla ja tubeless valmiudella. Voisi myös kuvitella että jälleenmyyntiarvo pysyy suht hyvänä.

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...n-M/lisatiedot

----------


## Fat Boy

> Panzer on ihan mielenkiintoinen, mutta jääkö komponettien tasossa sitten vähän Fattyn taakse?



Varmasti jää, vanteiden osalta paljonkin. (jos fattyssä tubeless readyt) geometria taasen on erinomainen, panzerilla ei vähällä tangon yli päädy. Mutta, läski kuin läski. Ensimmäinen pyörätyyppi, jolla nautin ajamisesta talvella. 

Mitäpä vielä?

----------


## Nash

Tänne tosiaan pukki toi Scoop Singlen M-koossa ja sen juuri kasailin. Onko normaalia että etupäässä on hieman klappia? Eli kun etujarrun painaa pohjaan niin eteenpäin painettaessa etuhaarukka hieman lonksuu. Ei paljon mutta kuitenkin huomattavasti. Tätä ei varmaan normikäytössä edes huomaisi mutta näin testaillessa sen huomasin.

Samaan rahaan kysyn vaihteiden huollosta. Minkälaista öljyä kannattaa rattaille tarjota? Itsellä on peruspullo WD-40 ainetta kaapissa, eli onko se ihan riittävän hyvää tavaraa vai hommaanko jotain muuta?

----------


## Fat Boy

Sulla on ohjainlaakeri löysällä, kiristä varovasti. Ohjainkannatin löysälle ja pikkusen siitä päältä korkin pulttia tiukemmalle. Hyvin kevyesti. Jos ohjaus menee jäykäksi, löysää hiven.

Hommaa ketjuöljyä, vaikka epäilemäti wd-40 on tyhjää parempi. 

Mitäpä vielä?

----------


## Mettis

> Tänne tosiaan pukki toi Scoop Singlen M-koossa ja sen juuri kasailin. Onko normaalia että etupäässä on hieman klappia? Eli kun etujarrun painaa pohjaan niin eteenpäin painettaessa etuhaarukka hieman lonksuu. Ei paljon mutta kuitenkin huomattavasti. Tätä ei varmaan normikäytössä edes huomaisi mutta näin testaillessa sen huomasin.
> 
> Samaan rahaan kysyn vaihteiden huollosta. Minkälaista öljyä kannattaa rattaille tarjota? Itsellä on peruspullo WD-40 ainetta kaapissa, eli onko se ihan riittävän hyvää tavaraa vai hommaanko jotain muuta?



Sulla on tod.näk. ohjainlaakeri löysällä. Löysää stemmiä, kiristä päältä kevyesti ohjainlaakeria ja stemmi takaisin kiinni.
Älä aja jos on sitä klappia, syö aika nopeasti laakerin.

----------


## mahead

> Onko normaalia että etupäässä on hieman klappia? Eli kun etujarrun painaa pohjaan niin eteenpäin painettaessa etuhaarukka hieman lonksuu. Ei paljon mutta kuitenkin huomattavasti. Tätä ei varmaan normikäytössä edes huomaisi mutta näin testaillessa sen huomasin.



Mulla oli 2016 Fattys samalla tavoin. Kuten muut neuvoi, ohjainlaakerin kiristys on ensimmäinen toimenpide. Itte en tuossa pyörässä saanut klappia kuitenkaan pois, enkä tiedä mistä se loppujen lopuksi johtui. Sittemmin pyörä vaihtui -17 Singleen ja siinä klappia taas ei havaittavasti ollut.

Ketjuöljyinä olen testannut CRC:n moottoripyöräketjuöljyä (kerää tehokkaasti likaa), Morgan Blue -kuivaöljyä (kallista, ketjut oli sateen jälkeen useamman kerran pintaruosteessa, mutta sinänsä ketjut pysyi puhtaana, monet on kehuneet, voi olla että en ravistanut purkkia alunperin riittävästi koska loppupurkki tuntui toimivan paremmin kuin ekoilla kerroilla), Weldtite TF2 Wet Lube (rasvaa hyvin, mutta kerää valitettavan paljon myös likaa) ja Weldtite TF2 Extreme Wet Lube (rasvaa hyvin, mutta aika sotkuista levitettävää, yllättäen tuntuu kuitenkin ajossa keräävän Wet-versiota vähemmän likaa).

Tällä hetkellä käytän noita kahta TF2-öljyjä. En ihan täysin tyytyväinen niihin ole ollut, mutta toisaalta saatavuus on hyvää ja hinta edullista. Viime keväänä tilasin Chainreactioncyclesistä, extreme-purnukat oli tarjouksessa jotain euron / 125 ml, ja toista lajia sai reilulla kympillä litran pönikän. Tuota tavallisempaa Wet-versiota löytyy ainakin Prismoista, Motonetista jne.

----------


## Flextone2

> Tänne tosiaan pukki toi Scoop Singlen M-koossa ja sen juuri kasailin. Onko normaalia että etupäässä on hieman klappia? Eli kun etujarrun painaa pohjaan niin eteenpäin painettaessa etuhaarukka hieman lonksuu. Ei paljon mutta kuitenkin huomattavasti. Tätä ei varmaan normikäytössä edes huomaisi mutta näin testaillessa sen huomasin.



Ja tänne se toi XL-koossa... Omassa laakeri oli myös löysällä ja tuossapa Velogin ohjeet kotimaisella kielellä https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH6Qpyrh2L8

----------


## H. Moilanen

WD-40 ei myyntipuheistaan huolimatta ole voiteluainetta. Vai kuinka moni käyttöö liuotinainetta voiteluun?

----------


## matom

> Panzer on ihan mielenkiintoinen, mutta jääkö komponettien tasossa sitten vähän Fattyn taakse?



Tänään kävin kivijalkaliikkeessä ihmettelemässä pyöriä ja vaakakuppi alkoi sittenkin kallistua 27+:aan fatin sijasta yleispyöränä, kun ei täällä rannikolla lunta kumminkaan ihmeemmin ole. Jatkan ihmettelyä siis toisen otsikon alla, kun tämä keskittyy näihin läskeihin.

----------


## Pek

Meitsillä single vm 2018 M koossa ja oli kans hieman klappia etupäässä. Mulla auttoi kun kiristysvaiheessa pidin etujarrua pohjassa ja hieman nitkuttelin eestaas, että ohjainlaakeri asettui ikäänkuin aloilleen, tai niin ainakin kuvittelin. Varovainenhan tuon pultin kiristämisen kanssa saa olla ja stemmin pultit löysällä ohjainlaakerin kiristyksen aikana. Tein pöyristyttävän amatöörimäisen virheen ja minulla meni ensimmäisen pultin kanta pyöreäksi  :Hymy:  Miten teillä on pysynyt ketjut paikoillaan ja missä vaiheessa kannattaa tehdä jotakin säätötoimenpiteitä? Itellä tänään lähti eka kertaa irti kun poljin lumessa kovalla voimalla ja pienensin samalla vaihdetta.

----------


## Kongeli

Tänään tuli postista delight-malli, pyörä kasattu ja koeajettu 10km lenkki. On kyllä mahtava peli, pitkään mietein läskin laittoa ja onneksi laitoin.

Takavaihtaja ei toimi niinkuin pitää, vaihteet vaihtuu viiveellä molempiin suuntiin, välillä ei ollenkaan ja välillä itsestään kesken ajon.
Miten tuota kannattais lähteä säätämään?  En oo hetkeen säädellyt noita vaihdepyöriä niin päässyt unohtuun.

Pyörä oli muutenkin esikasattu vähän sinnepäin, vaijerit meni mistä sattuun ja sellasta pientä. Hyvin oli kuitenkin pakattu ja paketti tuli 2 päivässä perille.

----------


## tuurev

> Tänään tuli postista delight-malli, pyörä kasattu ja koeajettu 10km lenkki. On kyllä mahtava peli, pitkään mietein läskin laittoa ja onneksi laitoin.
> 
> Takavaihtaja ei toimi niinkuin pitää, vaihteet vaihtuu viiveellä molempiin suuntiin, välillä ei ollenkaan ja välillä itsestään kesken ajon.
> Miten tuota kannattais lähteä säätämään?  En oo hetkeen säädellyt noita vaihdepyöriä niin päässyt unohtuun.
> 
> Pyörä oli muutenkin esikasattu vähän sinnepäin, vaijerit meni mistä sattuun ja sellasta pientä. Hyvin oli kuitenkin pakattu ja paketti tuli 2 päivässä perille.




Tämä on erinomainen video takavaihtajan säätämiseen: https://youtu.be/UkZxPIZ1ngY

Itse hurahdin pyöräilyyn viime kesänä ja ilman minkäänlaista aikaisempaa kokemusta juurikin tuon videon avulla säädin vaihtajaa.

----------


## Antza44

> WD-40 ei myyntipuheistaan huolimatta ole voiteluainetta. Vai kuinka moni käyttöö liuotinainetta voiteluun?



Tällekkin on hyvä käyttökohde. Suihkuttaa rättiin ja pyörittää ketjun puhtaaksi ja sitten rasvaa ketjun kunnon ketju öjyllä.

----------


## Kongeli

Mites toi silverbackin takuu, rungosta löytyy 2 koodia, kumpi tuonne nettisivuille pitää laittaa? Ohjekirjassa puhutaan 22-merkkisestä koodista.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Mites toi silverbackin takuu, rungosta löytyy 2 koodia, kumpi tuonne nettisivuille pitää laittaa?



Oikeanpuolimmainen numerokirjainsarja on runkonumero.

----------


## Eevil

Ohjaustanko: Sector Plane, W: 720mm; Back Sweep: 10° Up 31.8mm; 6061 Butted Oversized

Tyypit varmaankin punninneet näitä..eli paljonko kyseinen tanko/gripit mahtaa painaa?

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Ohjaustanko: Sector Plane, W: 720mm; Back Sweep: 10° Up 31.8mm; 6061 Butted Oversized
> 
> Tyypit varmaankin punninneet näitä..eli paljonko kyseinen tanko/gripit mahtaa painaa?



Kiekkoja vielä punnitsen, mutta tankoja saati grippejäkö vielä pitäisi.. :Sekaisin:  En edes harkinnut vaan vaihdoin 20mm riseriin suoraan paremman ajoasennon johdosta ja tempasin alkuperäset gripit helvettiin niiden epäkäytännöllisyyden vuoksi.

----------


## Syncromies

Jokos täällä oli vapaarattaan irroituksesta kuvaa? Fatty 2017 läpiakselilla. 

Endcap lähtee kierteellä tuosta vapaarattaan päästä,normaali kierre. 

Vapaaratas lähtee vetämällä. 



Vapaarattaalla on ajettu 900km ja kynnet näytti hyvältä. Ehkä vähän olivat tahmeat, joka varmasti johtuu aika paksusta valkeasta rasvasta. Toinen kuva kynsistä. Pauketta on kuulunut tasaisin väliajoin katsotaan miten huolto vaikutti asiaan. 

Sen verran vielä, että vapaarattaan laakerit on helposti vaihdettavat. Päädystä kumitulppa pois ja lukkorengas, niin laakerit voi naputella pois.

----------


## mahead

> Ohjaustanko: Sector Plane, W: 720mm; Back Sweep: 10° Up 31.8mm; 6061 Butted Oversized
> 
> Tyypit varmaankin punninneet näitä..eli paljonko kyseinen tanko/gripit mahtaa painaa?



Grippeineen näin.

----------


## mahead

> tempasin alkuperäset gripit helvettiin niiden epäkäytännöllisyyden vuoksi.



Minkälaiset gripit laitoit?

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Minkälaiset gripit laitoit?



Raceface love handlelit on ollu sopivan ohkaset ja pitoa riittää.
https://www.raceface.com/products/de...e-handle-grips

----------


## Eevil

> Grippeineen näin.



Kiitos vastauksesta :Hymy: .
Tanko vaihdettu juuri kokeeksi 1,5 -5  640.

----------


## mahead

> Kiitos vastauksesta.
> Tanko vaihdettu juuri kokeeksi 1,5 -5  640.



Mulla on Answer Protaper 20/20, jossa kotimaiset Herrmans-gripit (Diamond, ilman lukkoa, alta kympin Prismoissa ja on kans hyvät). Sillä olikin helppo punnita kun tuo vanha tanko loju tuolla nurkassa irrallaan grippeineen.  :Hymy:

----------


## hcf

Ite tykkään ritcheyn vaahtomuovigripeistä. EIvät kylmety talvella ja kesällä ei hikoa jos ajelee ilmanhanskoja. Ja kait nuo vähän vaimentaakin. Ainoa että haahtomuovi ei ole liimattu kiinni. Mutta ei se pyörähdä jos puristaa.

----------


## Flextone2

Kirjaillaan nyt näitä fiiliksiä. Single tuli ennen joulua ja kovapohjaisilla siirtymillä kuin myös duunimatkoilla se on kyllä harmittavan hidas....ainakin minun reisillä. Vaihdoin Jumbo Jimin 4.0" renkaat litkutettuna alle ja ainakin omaan pyrstötuntumaan nuo ovat älyttömän paljon paremmin pyörivät renkaat. Tiedä sitten mikä osuus on renkaan vaihdolla ja mikä litkutuksella. Kuitenkin suosittelen rohkeasti tuota litkuttelua  muillekin aloittelijoille. Eihän tuota ole tiellä ajoa varten tehty, mutta omassa yleiskäytössä nykyinen setti on elinehto läskin säilymiselle perheessä :-)

----------


## solisti

> Tiedä sitten mikä osuus on renkaan vaihdolla ja mikä litkutuksella. Kuitenkin suosittelen rohkeasti tuota litkuttelua muillekin aloittelijoille.



Tämä. Väittäisin, että 50% tulee ainakin litkutuksesta. Monesti ne alkuperäiset renkaat vaihdetaan ja samalla litkutetaan, niin kyllähän se tuntuu paremmalta. Suurin tekijä kuitenkin on käytetyt rengaspaineet, tälle ne Jumbot on huomattavasti suosiollisemmat, niissä se ei ole niin tarkkaa kuin monissa kumeissa, täydellinen hyytyminen vaatii jo tosi matalat paineet.  
Itse välttelen asfalttia, niin ei ole väliä onko se rengas huippurullaava siellä...mielummin vähän enemmän pitoa.

----------


## Eevil

Fattyssa näyttää olevan Shimano XT Shadow Tech Plus RD-M786, Long Cage takana vaihtajana...,10pakka 11-36..Edessä 36/22

Jos mielii muuttaa välityksiä taakse 11-42 eteen 30 tai 32 meneekö takavaihtaja vaihtoon vai pelaako vanhalla vaihtajalla?

----------


## hcf

Eiköhän se mene heittämällä. Mutta jos jostain syystä ei mene niin goatlink pelastaa.
Itekki pitäny vaihtaa jo tovi mut ei oo saanu aikaseksi  :Hymy: 
On tossa etuvaihtajassa oma hyötynsäkin. Saa nopeasti tiputettua pienelle

----------


## mahead

> Fattyssa näyttää olevan Shimano XT Shadow Tech Plus RD-M786, Long Cage takana vaihtajana...,10pakka 11-36..Edessä 36/22
> 
> Jos mielii muuttaa välityksiä taakse 11-42 eteen 30 tai 32 meneekö takavaihtaja vaihtoon vai pelaako vanhalla vaihtajalla?



Pelaa vanhalla, mutta säätöjä saattaa joutua tehdä. Ja ketjujen mittaa korjata.

Omaani päivitin eturattaan 30t -> 24-26t, takapakkaan 42t -> 46t-ratas. Vakio-osilla meni, tosin vaihdevivun päivitin muuten vaan kun alesta lähti semihuokeasti. Mulla tosin 1x-setti.

----------


## Pexxi

> Tämä. Väittäisin, että 50% tulee ainakin litkutuksesta. Monesti ne alkuperäiset renkaat vaihdetaan ja samalla litkutetaan, niin kyllähän se tuntuu paremmalta. Suurin tekijä kuitenkin on käytetyt rengaspaineet, tälle ne Jumbot on huomattavasti suosiollisemmat, niissä se ei ole niin tarkkaa kuin monissa kumeissa, täydellinen hyytyminen vaatii jo tosi matalat paineet.  
> Itse välttelen asfalttia, niin ei ole väliä onko se rengas huippurullaava siellä...mielummin vähän enemmän pitoa.



50 on varmaan kyllä liikaa kun toi JJ on oikeasti erittäin hyvin rullaava rengas.

----------


## solisti

> 50 on varmaan kyllä liikaa kun toi JJ on oikeasti erittäin hyvin rullaava rengas.



No rullaahan se. Ja halpakin on. Ja kevyt. Tästä on keskusteltu jo varmaan ihan tarpeeksi eri ketjuissa... Tarkoitan vaan, että tubeless tekee yllättävän paljon ja että muitakin renkaita on olemassa...harvempi noita esimerkiksi talvikäytössä ylistää. Yleensä se kommentti on että niillä pärjää ihan ok  :Hymy: .

----------


## Eevil

> Pelaa vanhalla, mutta säätöjä saattaa joutua tehdä. Ja ketjujen mittaa korjata.
> 
> Omaani päivitin eturattaan 30t -> 24-26t, takapakkaan 42t -> 46t-ratas. Vakio-osilla meni, tosin vaihdevivun päivitin muuten vaan kun alesta lähti semihuokeasti. Mulla tosin 1x-setti.




Mikä oli sulla vaihtajan malli johon teit kyseiset muutokset?

----------


## mahead

> Mikä oli sulla vaihtajan malli johon teit kyseiset muutokset?



Shimano Deore XT RD-M8000 Shadow Tech Plus, 11-gear, Long Cage

Kyse siis tästä pyörästä: https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...olin-sininen-M

----------


## Eevil

> Shimano Deore XT RD-M8000 Shadow Tech Plus, 11-gear, Long Cage
> 
> Kyse siis tästä pyörästä: https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...olin-sininen-M



Juu Shimano lupaa että pelittää 1X 46t asti...ja tuo Fattyssa olevalla vaihtajalla max 36t no,jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt kai siihen menee 40t ainakin,jos nyt olette saaneet pelaamaan 40t tai jopa 42t siis sinkkuna niin kertokaa ihmeessä miten pelaa?

----------


## tuurev

> Juu Shimano lupaa että pelittää 1X 46t asti...ja tuo Fattyssa olevalla vaihtajalla max 36t no,jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt kai siihen menee 40t ainakin,jos nyt olette saaneet pelaamaan 40t tai jopa 42t siis sinkkuna niin kertokaa ihmeessä miten pelaa?




Ainakin SLX 11-speed RD-M7000 GS Shadow RD+ toimii rittäin hyvin 11-46t pakan ja 30t NW eturattaan kanssa.

----------


## hece

RD-M7000 ja RD-M8000 ovat 11-vaihteisille tarkoitettuja takavaihtajia ja siten vähän eri asia. Niissä riittää kyllä toiminta ainakin tuohon 46-hampaiseen. Pitäisi kyllä toimia myös 10-vaihteisen triggerin parina. Shimanon kymppivaihteiset takavaihtajat toimivat hyvin vain 40 -hampaisen takapakan kanssa. 42-hampaisen kanssa ei välttämättä enää niin hyvin. Tästäkin on vaihtelevia kokemuksia, mutta en varauksetta 11-40 isompaa pakkaa uskaltaisi suositella. Huom, uusin 10-vaihteinen RD-M6000 takavaihtaja on eri juttu kun on tarkoitettu shimanon 11-42 10-pakan kaveriksi.

----------


## Eevil

> RD-M7000 ja RD-M8000 ovat 11-vaihteisille tarkoitettuja takavaihtajia ja siten vähän eri asia. Niissä riittää kyllä toiminta ainakin tuohon 46-hampaiseen. Pitäisi kyllä toimia myös 10-vaihteisen triggerin parina. Shimanon kymppivaihteiset takavaihtajat toimivat hyvin vain 40 -hampaisen takapakan kanssa. 42-hampaisen kanssa ei välttämättä enää niin hyvin. Tästäkin on vaihtelevia kokemuksia, mutta en varauksetta 11-40 isompaa pakkaa uskaltaisi suositella. Huom, uusin 10-vaihteinen RD-M6000 takavaihtaja on eri juttu kun on tarkoitettu shimanon 11-42 10-pakan kaveriksi.



Kiitoksia vastauksista kaikille tasapuolisesti.
Hyvä tietää,että takana vähän pelivaraa ns.Eteen tilattu uusi ratas ja sen jälkeen osaa paremmin arvioida riittääkö omiin tarpeisiin 1*10 30t/11-36 vai 11-40t...tai sitten joku muu :Hymy: .

----------


## hcf

Pikkusen pitempää b-tension ruuvia saattaa tarvita mitä täs netistä kattelin vastaavan vaihtajan kans 11-42. Jos ei goatlinkkiä halua käyttää

----------


## Eevil

> Pikkusen pitempää b-tension ruuvia saattaa tarvita mitä täs netistä kattelin vastaavan vaihtajan kans 11-42. Jos ei goatlinkkiä halua käyttää



Vanhassa vara parempi😊.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

2018 Scoop Single ja Double edustettuna Fiskars village fatbike epävirallisissa sm-kisoissa

----------


## Fillarihemmo

> 2018 Scoop Single ja Double edustettuna Fiskars village fatbike epävirallisissa sm-kisoissa



Yess, toi Team Silverbackin tuplavoitto on loistava osoitus siitä mihin sillä pyörällä pääsee.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Yess, toi Team Silverbackin tuplavoitto on loistava osoitus siitä mihin sillä pyörällä pääsee.



Jaa niin, naisten sarjan toinen sijakin ajettiin 2018 Scoop Singlellä  :Vink:

----------


## travelleroftime

Kuski pyörän tekee... Hyvin ajettu siis.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Single M ja L kokoa taas verkkokaupalla saatavilla.

----------


## Zetta

> Single M ja L kokoa taas verkkokaupalla saatavilla.



Niin näkyy olevan. Onko tuo Single 350€:n lisäpanostuksen väärtti, vai tyydynkö Deluxeen:
https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...amban-vihrea-L

Entäs koko, M vai L ? Olen 178cm lyhyt, joten molemmat kävisi.

----------


## wanhus

> Niin näkyy olevan. Onko tuo Single 350€:n lisäpanostuksen väärtti, vai tyydynkö Deluxeen:
> https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...amban-vihrea-L
> 
> Entäs koko, M vai L ? Olen 178cm lyhyt, joten molemmat kävisi.



Sama pituus, mallina 2017 Delight ja M koko osui kuin nyrkki silmään. Yleensä uuden pyörän oston jälkeen alkaa tolppa/stemmi ralli, tuohon ei tarvinnut vaihtaa mitään. Tälle vuodelle pisin viikko reilu kymmenen tuntia kelkkareiteillä seikkailua, eli ihan tyytyväinen olen ostokseeni.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Niin näkyy olevan. Onko tuo Single 350€:n lisäpanostuksen väärtti, vai tyydynkö Deluxeen:



Single ehdottomasti näistä kahdesta, on läpiakselit, kuitukeula, 1x11, paremmat jarrut ja myöhemmin voit vielä tuohon päivittää bluton tai mastodonin jos siltä tuntuu. 1300 €:lla et saa vastaavaa pyörää miltään muulta merkiltä.

----------


## Zetta

> Single ehdottomasti näistä kahdesta, on läpiakselit, kuitukeula, 1x11, paremmat jarrut ja myöhemmin voit vielä tuohon päivittää bluton tai mastodonin jos siltä tuntuu. 1300 €:lla et saa vastaavaa pyörää miltään muulta merkiltä.



No niin siinä vain kävi, että Single piti tilata. Kovasti vaikutti viikonlopun kelit, aurinkoa ja sopiaa pakkasta la ja su. Kuume vain kasvoi liian kovaksi ja nyt kävi näin. Toivottavasti ei tarvii katua, sillä melkoisen kova investointi minulle tämä... Tuunata tuota toki pitää ja ensimmäisenä sisäkumit pois... vaan onkos tuossa Singlessä vielä jotain muuta mihin pitäisi heti alkuun panostaa?
Nimim. Innolla odotan ensimmäistä fättiä

edit. polkimethan tuosta puuttuupi kokonaan. Lainaan alkuun 29er:sta, vaan mitkäs ne ois hinta-laatusuhteeltaan parhaat flättipolkimet nykyaikana?

----------


## Lanssi

Näitä ainakin voin suositella, ja niin varmasti moni muukin:
https://www.superstarcomponents.com/...que-pedals.htm

----------


## Nash

Sanoisin että hyvä valinta. Itsellä ollut Scoop Single käytössä nyt 1,5kk ja tyytyväinen olen ollut. Kyllä siihen polkimet tulee mukana, sellaiset metalliset mustat joissa keltaiset heijastimet sivuilla. Omaan käyttöön ovat olleet ihan riittävät näin nöösille. Jos tulee ehdotuksia uusista polkimista niin minäkin otan ne vastaan mielelläni.

----------


## hcf

Alkuperäsillä renkailla ei taida kukaan ajaa. Mutta eipä nuilla kiire. Hyvähän se on kokeilla mikä niissä on vikana  :Hymy:

----------


## hcf

Verkkokauppa.com:ssa on muutama koko deluxea 649€

----------


## kermaperuna

Pari tonnia rullattu Bulldozereilla. En ole vielä vikoja löytänyt 👌

----------


## ArvoPentti

> Verkkokauppa.com:ssa on muutama koko deluxea 649€



Nyt lähtee tosiaan halvalla. Olisin tilannut vaimolle/lapsille yhden S-kokoisen, mutta juuri se koko on normaalihintainen  :Irvistys:

----------


## Mendota

Alkoipa kiinnostaa tuo verkkiksen tarjoushinta. Minkätasoiset osat Deluxessa on? Monet noista merkeistä ihan outoja, kuten jarrut: promax. Pyörän painoakaan ei ole kerrottu. Lisäksi välitykset aika kapeat, 1x10 ja 11-36T, vaatiiko betonireisiä?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Pyörän painoakaan ei ole kerrottu.



Silverbackin sivuilta löytyy enemmän tietoa. 15,52kg jossain koossa.

----------


## Zetta

> Nyt lähtee tosiaan halvalla. Olisin tilannut vaimolle/lapsille yhden S-kokoisen, mutta juuri se koko on normaalihintainen



Nyt oli tosiaan niin halpa, että peruin sen enempää miettimättä singlen tilauksen ja tilasin tuon deluxen. Varastotilanteen mukaan oli viimeinen M-koko. Onneksi eivät olleet ehtineet käsitellä tuota aiempaa tilausta vielä... Toisaalta hitusen kyllä korventaa tämmöinen downgreidaus :P

----------


## hcf

> Lisäksi välitykset aika kapeat, 1x10 ja 11-36T, vaatiiko betonireisiä?



En kyl ymmärrä miksi ei ole laitettu 11-42 ku semmonenki on tarjolla. muutaman euron kalliimpi. Olis paljon houkuttelevampi paketti.
Mainoskuvassa se on paikallaan

----------


## Zetta

> En kyl ymmärrä miksi ei ole laitettu 11-42 ku semmonenki on tarjolla. muutaman euron kalliimpi. Olis paljon houkuttelevampi paketti.
> Mainoskuvassa se on paikallaan



Joo, onhan toi vähän hassu välitys. Täytynee sopivia tarjouksia 11-42 voimansiirrosta katsella ja päivitellä parempaan jos ei meitin reisissä riitä voimat :P Ylijääneet XT osat sopiiki ainakin voimansiirron osalta pojan Trekkiin. Jarruja täytyy testailla ja katsoa vaatiiko nekin päivitystä... kohta sitten ollaankin jo 200-300€ laitettu parempiin osiin, vaan mikäpä sen mukavampaa kun vaihtaa parempaa palikkaa polkupyörään...  :Vink:

----------


## hcf

> Joo, onhan toi vähän hassu välitys. Täytynee sopivia tarjouksia 11-42 voimansiirrosta katsella ja päivitellä parempaan jos ei meitin reisissä riitä voimat :P Ylijääneet XT osat sopiiki ainakin voimansiirron osalta pojan Trekkiin. Jarruja täytyy testailla ja katsoa vaatiiko nekin päivitystä... kohta sitten ollaankin jo 200-300€ laitettu parempiin osiin, vaan mikäpä sen mukavampaa kun vaihtaa parempaa palikkaa polkupyörään...



Eihän sitä  tarvi vaihtaa ku kasetti ja vähä pitempi ketju. Etukiekkoa pienemmäksi niin ei tarvi ketjuakaan vaihtaa  :Hymy:  26t
Tuolla pitäs jo jaksaa runtata
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/sunrace-ms3-10-speed-cassette-11-40-539712

----------


## rantamies

Onko joku saanut jo tänä vuonna tilatun singlen tai doublen? Olisi mukava nähdä kuvia millä osilla toimitetut oikeasti ovat olleet. Itse tilasin vajaa kuukausi sitten verkkiksestä doublen 39C° kuumeessa eikä ole ainakaan vielä tullut tuota peruttua.  Molemmissa lienee 190mm perälle tarkoitetut kammet, eli irtorattaalla doublesta saa saman kuin single? Oletan myös että molemmissa tulee mukana kiinteä tolppa, kuvan vaijerista huolimatta. Ihmettelen vain hieman sitä että 3k€ Synergyssä olisi myös sama Lever, tosin koossa 31.6mm.

----------


## pinohiiri

Juuri kasailin pari päivää sitten noudetun singlen ja kyllä osat ovat sitä mitä speksin mukaan pitäisikin olla. Jarrujen tarkkaa mallia en katsonut, mutta Deorea kuitenkin.

Lähetetty minun TA-1004 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Nash

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...amban-vihrea-M

Nyt näyttäisi olevan nopeimmalle deluxe malli m-koossa todella halvalla.

(649,90e)

----------


## peteetd

Muilla ollut silverbäkin  double deluxessa jarruissa häikkää?  Mulle tuli pari päivää sitten kyseinen, kerenny ajaa alle 5 kilsaa. Jarrut varsinki edestä hinkkaa päälle aika rajustikkin🙄

----------


## Opa74

> Muilla ollut silverbäkin  double deluxessa jarruissa häikkää?  Mulle tuli pari päivää sitten kyseinen, kerenny ajaa alle 5 kilsaa. Jarrut varsinki edestä hinkkaa päälle aika rajustikkin



Kannattaisiko se jarru säätää? Kai levy on suora? https://youtu.be/1RkSYY99HbE?t=3m3s

----------


## peteetd

Juu kyllä on sääjetty, näyttäs että levy voisi jonkinverran kiero.  Täytyy viellä koittaa tutkia, mitähän kannattais tehä?

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Juu kyllä on sääjetty, näyttäs että levy voisi jonkinverran kiero.  Täytyy viellä koittaa tutkia, mitähän kannattais tehä?



Levyt ovat monesti kieroja jo suoraan valmistajan paketista ulos otettuna, joten suoristamalla pääsee ongelmasta eroon.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHdQkm14JVw

----------


## hcf

http://www.mbr.co.uk/videos/maintena...sc-brake-noise

Tämän videon ohjeilla sain omani lopettamaan hinkkauksen. Olin keskitelly väärillä opeilla. Olin aikani aina keskitellty kenkiä liikuttamalla ja ajan kans ne oli ihan vinossa ja ihan turhaa yritin jakarilla suoristella levyä. Ku se pitää pistää kenkä suoraan ja keskittää jarrupaloja. Levyä painamalla hinkkaavalle puolen ja samalla painella jarrua.

Ps. Jos on akseli löysällä niin alkaa hinkkaan kurveissa

----------


## Laerppi

Meidän Singlessä vuoti jarruletku ja molemmat jarrusatulat oli löysällä. Kannattaa kiristellä ruuvit.

----------


## peteetd

Keskittämällä tuo ei mene, kokeillut kaikila tyyleillä, vaikuttais että jarrulevy  täysin suijunut  :Leveä hymy:   täytyy sitä nyt yrittää

----------


## rantamies

> Muilla ollut silverbäkin  double deluxessa jarruissa häikkää?  Mulle tuli pari päivää sitten kyseinen, kerenny ajaa alle 5 kilsaa. Jarrut varsinki edestä hinkkaa päälle aika rajustikkin



Pistäs kuvia ennen kuin ehdit sotkea sen  Ite saan omani näillä näkymin alkuviikosta

----------


## peteetd

https://aijaa.com/9BOwcV
https://aijaa.com/KdmuFK

Etujarrusta kuva alempana, koitin säätää joka suuntaan ja kääntää mutta ei.   Jarrupalojen "etäisyys" levystä näyttäisi menevän liian pieneksi vaikka palat aukaisisi täysin auki, vinkkejä tähän?

----------


## hcf

^Tosta alemmasta näkee että kenkä ei oo täysin keskellä ainakaan. Liikuta vaan se ihan keskelle suhteessa levyyn ja ylläolevan videon mukaisesti keskität palat

----------


## peteetd

https://aijaa.com/k9PZQc

Tähän vaiheeseen päässy, satula/palat keskitetty, levy on sen verran kiero että osuu paloihin pyöriessä, uusi levy vai onko nuin pahasti vääntynyttä jakoavaimella toivoakaan suoristaa?  Takaa säädin myös kun hinkkasi ja toimii loistavasti.☺

----------


## peteetd

> https://aijaa.com/k9PZQc
> 
> Tähän vaiheeseen päässy, satula/palat keskitetty, levy on sen verran kiero että osuu paloihin pyöriessä, uusi levy vai onko nuin pahasti vääntynyttä jakoavaimella toivoakaan suoristaa?  Takaa säädin myös kun hinkkasi ja toimii loistavasti.☺



Edit:  mikä jarrulevy tähän sopii jos tuota ei enää suorituksi saa?

----------


## JackOja

> ...onko nuin pahasti vääntynyttä jakoavaimella toivoakaan suoristaa?



Eihän toi edes ole kovin vääntynyt.





> Edit:  mikä jarrulevy tähän sopii jos tuota ei enää suorituksi saa?



Ihan mikä tahansa samankokoinen samalla kiinnityksellä.

----------


## Opa74

> Ihan mikä tahansa samankokoinen samalla kiinnityksellä.




Ensimmäiseksi jos ei oikene, niin pistäisin ostopaikkaan kyselyä...ennen kuin itse alkaa ostamaan uusia jarrulevyjä...

----------


## peteetd

Verkkokaupan kanssa asia sovittuna jo :Hymy:

----------


## Romuluu

Vajaa parisataa kilometriä on nyt möyritty uudella Scoop Deluxella, enkä voisi olla yhtään tyytyväisempi! Sadan kilsan kohdilla alkoi olla tatsi uuteen pyörään, ja nyt alkaa kuntokin olemaan kohdillaan maasto/lumireiteillä. Tosin, verrokkia muihin läskeihin ei ole, mutta ekaksi fätäriksi tää on osoittautunut kyllä hinta/laatusuhteeltaan oivaksi peliksi.
Täältä oon lukenut soraääniä välityksistä, mutten onneksi tajua näistä niin paljon että mikään häiritsisi. Nyt vaan sormet ristissä että osat kestää pitkälle tulevaisuuteen!

----------


## hcf

> Vajaa parisataa kilometriä on nyt möyritty uudella Scoop Deluxella



Olikos siinä tosiaan 11-36 takapakka vai 11-42 niinku kuvassa? Erottanee isoimmasta kiekosta joka on musta jos on 11-42

Scoop fatty on näköjään puotettu pois valikoimasta

----------


## Zetta

Täällä kanssa Scoop Deluxe ollut reilun viikon. Ihan sama juttu kuin Romuluulla, täysin tyytyväinen olen hankintaan. Tosin takaraivossa jo kytee ajatus jos vähän päivittäisi jarruja ja voimansiirtoa parempaan, mutta pitää nyt vielä vähän malttaa ennen kuin alkaa tunaamaan... Litkutushommat tuli kyllä juuri tehtyä, vaan en ole vielä kuin pätkän matkaa ajanut testimielessä litkutuksen jälkeen. Takakumi jäi vähän vuotamaan, vaan kaippa tuo asettuu. Toivottavasti jo huomiseksi, sillä olisi tarkoitus vähän pidempää lenkkiä käydä ajeleen.

----------


## Zetta

> Olikos siinä tosiaan 11-36 takapakka vai 11-42 niinku kuvassa? Erottanee isoimmasta kiekosta joka on musta jos on 11-42
> 
> Scoop fatty on näköjään puotettu pois valikoimasta



Takapakka minun Deluxessa oli 11-36. Laitan varmaan jossain vaiheessa tässä ketjussa aiemmin mainitun SunRace 11-40 takapakan tuohon.

----------


## mahead

> Edit:  mikä jarrulevy tähän sopii jos tuota ei enää suorituksi saa?



Sulla asia ratkeskin jo, mutta kerrottakoon että mulla etujarrulevyn pieni kierous oikeni välittömästi samana päivänä kun Postista hain Amazon-tilauksen jossa oli mm. jarrulevyn suoristustyökalu. Tehokas laite ja lienee ikuinen kun sitä ei tartte edes myyntipussistaan ottaa pois.

----------


## Romuluu

Joo, 11-36 siinä on. Hyvin oon pärjänny sillä tähän asti.

----------


## Zetta

Tekisi mieli vähän päivitellä tuota Silverback Scoop Deluxea. Käykö tämä kiinankeula Deluxeen?
https://icancycling.com/collections/...nt=19961541382

Tuolla muutakin hiilarihilpettä jotka kiinnostaisi, esim. seat post, flat bar jne, vaan uskaltaako noihin kiinan hiilarivehkeisiin luottaa?

----------


## Esabbi

Navan vaihdolla joo. Sulla on 9qr pikalinkku hässäkkä. Tossa on 150x15 läpiakseli.
Oiskohan sinkku ollut fiksumpi valinta? 

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pexxi

Eikös se voi olla sekä että eli siinä on jotkut adapterit laitettu ja läpiakselikin toimisi. Mun mielestä mulla on joku semmonen omassa pyörässä mutta en tiedä tarvitseeko siihen sitten jotain väliin, oon mennyt pikalinkulla. Oma pyörä ei siis ole Silverback.

----------


## Zetta

> Navan vaihdolla joo. Sulla on 9qr pikalinkku hässäkkä. Tossa on 150x15 läpiakseli.
> Oiskohan sinkku ollut fiksumpi valinta? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Joo, oishan se ollut Single ollut fiksumpi valinta kun hintaero vain 350€. Vaan sitten kun hintalaput oli 650€ vs 1300€, niin sehän vaakakuppi kääntyi halvempaan.

----------


## rville

Keski-ikäinen "läski" etsii pitkästä aikaa fillaria tositarkoituksella..
Fätin valinta on kyllä aika haastava homma, vaihtoehtoja ja hintoja löytyy turhankin paljon.
Olen rajannut valintaani pitkälti tämän säikeen perusteella Silverbackin tuotteisiin, mutta silti vaihtoehtoja on turhankin paljon
(Varsinkin kun ehdin näkemään Scoop Deluxen alennuksen, mutta kaikki oli jo myyty)
Tämän päivän vaihtoehdot tonnin luokassa ovat 
Scoop Delight 850 euroa
Scoop Deluxe 950 euroa (oli tarjouksessa 650 e, onkohan poistuva malli?)
Scoop Fatty 930 euroa (Alennuksessa, normi hinta 1130 euroa)
Sitten on tietty Single ja Double, mutta onko niissä mitään niin mullistavaa kuitenkaan?

Eli kysymys: Minkä Sinä valitsisit?

----------


## mahead

> Eli kysymys: Minkä Sinä valitsisit?



Aikanaan Singlen valitsin. Itselle etuvaihtajan puuttuminen oli tärkeää, ja pidin hyvänä myös läpiakseleita, hiilikuitukeulaa ja ylipäätään läpi pyörän parempia osia.

Joustokeulaa kiinnostais kokeilla, mutta voipi olla että minun hitaissa ajoissa siinä ei olis järkeä.

----------


## hcf

Läpiakselit on kyl varmaan hyvä pointti. Itella vanhempi fatty jossa pikalinkut(uusissa läpiakseli). Kyl se perä hieman notkuu. Huomaa ku ajaa putkimaista ränniä laidalta laidalle. 
Aksetkin löystyy et niitä häätyy kiristellä aina välillä.

Viimekesä meni rannekipujen kanssa. Joka osittain korjaantu paremmalla tangolla joka antaa iskuja anteeksi. Läskipyöräilyni on tutkimusmatkailua/retkeilyä enkä ajele hyvillä baanoilla. Paljon on kivikkoja, monttuja ja juurakoita  :Hymy:  
Talvella ajot on vähäisiä.
Siksi seuraavaksi aijon hankkia joustohaarukalla olevan. Onko se silverback vai joku muu niin se jää nähtäväksi.

Mutta halvinta ei ikinä kannate ostaa  :Vink:

----------


## Zetta

> Keski-ikäinen "läski" etsii pitkästä aikaa fillaria tositarkoituksella..
> Fätin valinta on kyllä aika haastava homma, vaihtoehtoja ja hintoja löytyy turhankin paljon.
> Olen rajannut valintaani pitkälti tämän säikeen perusteella Silverbackin tuotteisiin, mutta silti vaihtoehtoja on turhankin paljon
> (Varsinkin kun ehdin näkemään Scoop Deluxen alennuksen, mutta kaikki oli jo myyty)
> Tämän päivän vaihtoehdot tonnin luokassa ovat 
> Scoop Delight 850 euroa
> Scoop Deluxe 950 euroa (oli tarjouksessa 650 e, onkohan poistuva malli?)
> Scoop Fatty 930 euroa (Alennuksessa, normi hinta 1130 euroa)
> Sitten on tietty Single ja Double, mutta onko niissä mitään niin mullistavaa kuitenkaan?
> ...



Noista vaihtoehdoista tarttuisin tuohon alennushintaiseen Scoop Fattyyn, läpiakselit ja paremmat jarrut ainakin kuin Deluxessa.

----------


## mahead

> Läskipyöräilyni on tutkimusmatkailua/retkeilyä enkä ajele hyvillä baanoilla. Paljon on kivikkoja, monttuja ja juurakoita  
> Talvella ajot on vähäisiä.
> Siksi seuraavaksi aijon hankkia joustohaarukalla olevan.



Aika samanlaista mullakin se ajo, jos myös talvipolkuja tulee kierreltyä. Mietin vaan että mahtaako joustokeula useimmissa tilanteissa ehtiä reagoimaan noihin myökkyihin, kun vauhti on tosiaan usein kävelyvauhdin luokkaa. Mutta jos sellainen joskus tulee hankittua, niin varmaankin nykyistä pyörää päivitän Mastodonilla. Tarjouksista ulkomailta välillä saanut n. 550 e, ja sehän on halpaa kun lupaa ittelle että tänä vuonna ei muita pyöriä hankita.  :Hymy:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Jäykällä keulalla olevalla läskillä voi hyvin ajella ihan kaikenlaisilla pinnoilla, hyvinkin kivikkoisilla ja juurakkoisillakin. Joustokeula tulee enemmän tarpeelliseksi jos halutaan kovempia vauhteja.

----------


## Zetta

> Aika samanlaista mullakin se ajo, jos myös talvipolkuja tulee kierreltyä. Mietin vaan että mahtaako joustokeula useimmissa tilanteissa ehtiä reagoimaan noihin myökkyihin, kun vauhti on tosiaan usein kävelyvauhdin luokkaa. Mutta jos sellainen joskus tulee hankittua, niin varmaankin nykyistä pyörää päivitän Mastodonilla. Tarjouksista ulkomailta välillä saanut n. 550 e, ja sehän on halpaa kun lupaa ittelle että tänä vuonna ei muita pyöriä hankita.



Totta turiset. Sopivan matalat paineet, niin kyllä ne juurakot yms sinne läskikumiin vaimenee.
Joku jolla läskissä joustokeula on, voisi laittaa keulaputken alaosaan vaikkapa nippusiteen tai kuminauhan kiinni ja ajella sellaista rauhallista ajoa. Näkisi montako senttiä se keula joustaa. Veikkaan, että hinnat alkaen -joustokeulassa ei senttiäkään :P

----------


## TheMiklu

> Veikkaan, että hinnat alkaen -joustokeulassa ei senttiäkään :P



Blutolla ainakin liikkuu. Siinä on kato se kumirenksu, jolla sägiä mitataan.
Jos alla on kevyt läskipyörä ja sillä ajetaan kesällä niinku maastopyörällä ajetaan niin oujes joustolle. Jos pelkkää retkeilymöyrintää niin ei välii.

----------


## mahead

> Blutolla ainakin liikkuu. Siinä on kato se kumirenksu, jolla sägiä mitataan.
> Jos alla on kevyt läskipyörä ja sillä ajetaan kesällä niinku maastopyörällä ajetaan niin oujes joustolle. Jos pelkkää retkeilymöyrintää niin ei välii.



Ennen kuin sen Mastodonin läskijoustokeula tuli, mietin että Bluton RCT malli olis kiinnostava. Ainakin paperilla se mahdollisuus säätää keula lukittuun asentoon / polkuajeluun / täyteen joustavuuteen kuulostaa hyvältä. Mutta kyllähän se oma ajelu tuppaa olemaan tunkkaamista paikoissa joihin ei olis kannattanut edes mennä, tai fiilistellen polkuja ajellen rauhallista vauhtia, joten ei sitten ole tullut haaveilua pidemmälle mentyä.

----------


## TheMiklu

Juu sellaseen jyystöt imho turhia. Itekkin miettiny, pitäiskö miettiä jotain muuta komboa kesäsemppiin&kisasempiin hommiin. Bluto on kuitenkin käsittääkseni aika peruskeula.

----------


## Teemuv

Viime syksynä ostettuun Fattyyn saapui tänään uusi etuakseli yllättäen. Verkkokaupalle kirjoittelin tuolloin hetimiten navan holkin ja suojakupin välisestä hankaamisesta. Uusi akseli tasapaksua materiaalia ja kuvassa vasemmalla.

Lähetetty minun SM-J500FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Romuluu

Tänään lenkillä huomasin että Deluxen etupyörän laakeri lonksuu hieman. Mistähän voisi johtua, en ole aiemmin huomannut tätä, onko laakeri jo alle kuukauden ajolla löystynyt tai jotain?
Miten tulisi menetellä, verkkokaupallahan on 32 päivän palautusoikeuskin. Takuuhan tossa on 12kk, mutta en ole kovin luottavainen jos tässä vaiheessa jo lonksuu.

----------


## hcf

> Tänään lenkillä huomasin että Deluxen etupyörän laakeri lonksuu hieman. Mistähän voisi johtua, en ole aiemmin huomannut tätä, onko laakeri jo alle kuukauden ajolla löystynyt tai jotain?



Helepostikki uutena. Monesti myös laakerien rasvauksen jälkeen. Jos siinä on samanlaiset kupit konelaakerin päällä ku 2016 fattys niin niitä voipi kiristellä vaikka parilla jakarilla tai sitte 17mm cone wrench:llä (mikä lienee suomeksi?) Ei liian kireään. Muuten heittää laakerit pyörimästä tai menee rikki.
Sormella kokeile miten pyörii.

Pyörillehän tulis tehdä ensihuolto olikohan se 300km tai jotain.
Osat hakee paikkansa

----------


## Romuluu

> Helepostikki uutena. Monesti myös laakerien rasvauksen jälkeen. Jos siinä on samanlaiset kupit konelaakerin päällä ku 2016 fattys niin niitä voipi kiristellä vaikka parilla jakarilla tai sitte 17mm cone wrench:llä (mikä lienee suomeksi?) Ei liian kireään. Muuten heittää laakerit pyörimästä tai menee rikki.
> Sormella kokeile miten pyörii.
> 
> Pyörillehän tulis tehdä ensihuolto olikohan se 300km tai jotain.
> Osat hakee paikkansa



Okei, kiitoksia vinkeistä! Kohta ois tosiaan lähelle 300 kilsaa möyritty, niin ensihuoltoon käy scoopin matka. Toivon mukaa kerkee ennen pyörien keväthuolto-ruuhkaa, oon aivan koukussa läskeilyyn  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fättis

Tervehdys! 2017 viime metreillä tuli hankittua Scoop Fatty ja nyt olen jo ihan mielissäni nuohunnut metsiä sen +500 km! Pyörä on tosi hyvä, joskin paremmasta ei tietoa, mutta onko kellään muulla alkanut jarrut reistailla? Aluksi meni takajarru ja nyt myös etujarru aloitti helvetillisen elämöinnin. Otin palat pois ja huomasin, että molempien renkaiden paloissa oli jarruista peräisin olevaa öljyä. Veikkaus on että kovaan pakkaseen yhdistetty armoton käyttö on ongelmat aiheuttanut, mutta hankala sanoa kun ei ole kokemusta hydraulisista jarruista. Että onkohan tämä takuuasia vai vaihtaakko vaan uudet palat ja toivoo, että tiivisteet pitää?

----------


## mahead

> Tervehdys! 2017 viime metreillä tuli hankittua Scoop Fatty ja nyt olen jo ihan mielissäni nuohunnut metsiä sen +500 km! Pyörä on tosi hyvä, joskin paremmasta ei tietoa, mutta onko kellään muulla alkanut jarrut reistailla? Aluksi meni takajarru ja nyt myös etujarru aloitti helvetillisen elämöinnin. Otin palat pois ja huomasin, että molempien renkaiden paloissa oli jarruista peräisin olevaa öljyä. Veikkaus on että kovaan pakkaseen yhdistetty armoton käyttö on ongelmat aiheuttanut, mutta hankala sanoa kun ei ole kokemusta hydraulisista jarruista. Että onkohan tämä takuuasia vai vaihtaakko vaan uudet palat ja toivoo, että tiivisteet pitää?



Millä tavoin ne "meni"? Eikö jarruta enää, vai pitääkö kovaa mekkalaa? Jos jarruteho menee, lienee takuujuttu. Ääntäminen taas on enempi vähempi levyjarrujen ominaisuus. Jarrulevyjen puhdistusaine saattaa auttaa, ainakin hetkeksi.

Jos paloilla on mitään öljyä, niin jarruteho heikkenee kovasti / täysin. Todennäköisesti kyse on kuitenkin vain jarrupaloista irronneesta pölystä, joka on kyllä mustaa ja sotkee kaiken. Jos se kuitenkin tuntuu öljyiseltä, niin kannattaa etsiä vuotoa siitä jarrusatulasta. Ja semmoisen ilmetessä ottaa yhteyttä Verkkokauppaan takuun tiimoilta.

----------


## Fättis

Joo, eli jarrutusteho heikkeni huomattavasti ja sitten molemmista kuuluu sellaista ulvomista, että korvatulpat tarvii. Kun otin palat irti jarrusatuloista (onkohan tämä oikea termi?), niin huomasin että satuloissa oli öljyvanat ja itse palojen takana oli öljyä.

Hioin paloja hiekkapaperilla ja putsasin jarrulevyt, mutta eipä tuo juuri auttanut, jarrujen teho vieläkin suht huono ja ääni ihan yhtä kova. Ihmetyttää vain kun molemmat jarrut muka prakaavat samalla tavalla ja tämän vuoksi tekisi mieli syyttää ilmastoa. Mutta pitääpä kysyä takuusta; se on vaan aina harmi kun se aika jonka pyörä on korjauksessa on pois pyöräilystä!

----------


## JackOja

> Joo, eli jarrutusteho heikkeni huomattavasti ...huomasin että satuloissa oli öljyvanat ja itse palojen takana oli öljyä.



Jarrusatuloiden tiivisteet kyrvähti pakkasessa?

----------


## Fättis

> Jarrusatuloiden tiivisteet kyrvähti pakkasessa?



Tämä on todennäköinen skenaario. Kysyn asiaa takuusta, mutta tulevaisuuden varalle niin onko tiivisteiden vaihtaminen minkälainen homma itse? Ainakin jarrut pitää vissiin ilmata vaihdon jälkeen.

----------


## hcf

Eikös se öljy tuhoa jarrupalat? Ainaki monissa ohjeissa kehotetaan ne vaihtamaan jos öljyä pääsee niihin.
Takuuseen vaan jos siel jotai vikaa on. Joku paikallinen sopimushuoltaja sen tekee

----------


## mahead

> palojen takana oli öljyä.



Jos sitä on päässy itte paloille, niin ne lienee vaihtokuntoiset. Tai en just jarrunesteistä tiedä, mutta eikös se Shimanolla ole jotain mineraaliöljyä?

Ittellä joskus jotain öljyistä (en muista enää mitä, ei ollu kuitenkaan ketjuöljyä) pääsi jarrupaloille, ja ne meni sen sileän tien vaihtoon. Paloista oikein näki kun ne oli öljynsä imaisseet, joten ei puhettakaan että olisi voinut puhdistaa / hioa.

Jos palat vaihtaa eikä mene takuuna, kannattanee vaihtaa palat metallipaloihin ja tarvittaessa päivittää levyt yhteensopiviksi, jos nykyiset on orgaaniset resin-palat. Omassa singlessä vaihdoin metallipaloihin ja kyllä talvella huomaa että selvästi paremmin säilyy jarruteho. Kesällä eroa en niin huomannut, vaikka kai sitä märällä kelillä vastaavasti pitäisi olla. Metallipalat tosin voi olla äänekkäämmät, mutta mulla ei ole vinkuneet.

----------


## mahead

> Eikös se öljy tuhoa jarrupalat?



Ei se tuhoa niitä, mutta voitelee ne niin että tehoa niistä ei enää löydy. Auttaa kyllä jarrujen vinkumiseen.  :Vink: 

(Älkää nyt kukaan oikeasti kokeilko, voi olla ikävä yllätys huomata että jarruja ei ole lainkaan ja pöpelikkö kutsuu.)

----------


## velomax

Mitä raati olisi mieltä tuosta scoopin singlestä ja scoop fattystä?
Tätä ketjua lukeneena huomasin, että vanteet eivät ole singlessä olleet mitä pitää.
Singlessä pitäisi olla speksien mukaan mulefutit.
Tuo vanne homma on itselle tärkeä jotta saisi tehtyä tubeleksen helpolla.
Onko läskissä muuten iso ero sisuri vs tubeless, omistin aiemmin white 3 liten jossa oli väljät kehät enkä edes ryhtynyt yrittämään tehdä tubelesta tuohon.
Ainakin tuo oma jäykkäperäinen, kapearenkainen maasturi kulkee kepeästi tubelessina.

----------


## pinohiiri

Ainakin omassa 2018 mallisessa singlessä on Mulefetit alla.

Typotus johtuu tästä älykälättimestä.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Eikös se ollut parin vuoden takaisissa pyörissä kun ne tulivat niin eivät olleet mulefuteilla, en tiedä ainakaan yhtään näkemääni pyörää kaveripiirissä tai somekuvien perusteella että olisivat jollain muulla kuin mulefuteilla.

----------


## hcf

Joo sillon 2016 mallien ensimmäisissä erissä oli jotain muuta. Jarrut tais poiketa joillain tän vuoden fillareissa. Mutta ei yhtään huonompaan suuntaan. Ainoastaa vanhempaa sukupolvea
Pyörässähän on palautusoikeus jos ei ole sitä mitä pitää

----------


## Flextone2

> Singlessä pitäisi olla speksien mukaan mulefutit.
> 
> Onko läskissä muuten iso ero sisuri vs tubeless, omistin aiemmin white 3 liten jossa oli väljät kehät enkä edes ryhtynyt yrittämään tehdä tubelesta tuohon..



Jes, samoin 2018 mallissani on Mulefutit. Litkutus onnistui Motonetin litkulla ja gorillateipillä ensikertalaiseltakin todella helposti. Itse vaihdoin samassa yhteydessä alkuperäiset renkaat JJ4.0" verrsioihin. Renkaanvaihdon ja litkutuksen välistä prosenttiosuutta en osaa arvioida, mutta tuon muutoksen vaikutus pyörän rullaavuuteen ja kulkuun oli perstuntumalla kuvaillen "huomattavan merkittävä". Maastopitoon ja hitaaseen ryömimiseen en ota kantaa, mutta pyörän yleiskäyttöisyyteen tuo oli oiva parannus.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Eikö teidän pyörien vanteet ole tulleet valmiiksi teipattuna hailakan keltaisella teipillä ? Näin ainakin on ollut jo kahdessa omistamassani scoop doublessa (2017 ja 2018) sekä paremman osapuoliskon singlessä (2018) myös.

----------


## solisti

Edit: tämä olikin jo käsitelty...
2016 vuoden malleissa oli osassa toimituksista väärät vanteet. Niitä oli kahdenlaisia riippuen mallin varustelusta (Alex Blizzerk 90 ja joku toinen malli halvemmissa). Nykyään on kaikissa Mulefütit. Tubeless on kyllä läskissä aivan ehdoton minusta.

----------


## solisti

Delightissa oli Sun Ringlen teipit. Minusta tuon päälle kannattaa laittaa jotain vähemmän liukasta teippiä lukituskohtiin tai joku kalvo... mulla ei ainakaan kestänyt yhtään matalia paineita, vaikka muuten toimikin tubelessina. Lisätyn hirvisäkin kanssa toiminut nyt hyvin matalillakin paineilla.

----------


## velomax

Hyviä vastauksia tullut pitää harkita kyllä läskiä tosissaan on siinä läskissä eri meininki tuolla pehmeillä poluilla vrt. kapeaan renkaaseen.
Tuota koko asiaa myös vähän pähkäillyt, että olisiko S-koko 170cm ja n.79cm inseam mittoille hyvä? vai ehkäpä M

----------


## solisti

Sanoisin, että M. S voisi mennä, mutta tolppa on siinä vakiona aika lyhyt ja jää helposti liian matalaksi. Ja ajoasento on pystympi väistämättä.

----------


## hcf

Veikkaisin M. Itellä kans. 171/81. Tanko vaihettu Sqlab 311 50mm nostolla mutta yhen spacerin alempana. Jos on lyhkäset kädet niin sitte varmaan S

----------


## Kekuliini

Mun Scoop Singlessä (2017) oli mulefuteissa valkoinen tubeless -teippaus valmiina vannenauhan päällä, hyllylle asti. Näillä tehtaan tubeless -teippauksilla on menty jo vuosi ja parit renkaanvaihdot ilman mitään teippauksiin liittyvää ongelmaa. Eikä teippi ole alkanut irtoamaan tai repsottamaan; se on aivan uuden veroinen vieläkin.

----------


## velomax

Tuossa M kokoisessa singlessä näyttäisi olevan 60cm top tube ja S kokoisessa 57cm.
Yritin vähän mittailla käden pituuksia sain 63-64cm mittoja. 
Tuossa aiemmassa läskissä oli S koon runko.
Stemmiähän voi lyhentää jonkun sentin.

----------


## hcf

Silverbackin M on 17 tuumanen. Muilla valmistajilla se näyttäs olevan hiukan isompi. Ainaki felt 18,5, canyon 17,5.
Cubella on 17


https://silverbacklab.com/sizing/

----------


## rantamies

Melkein jo polttelee päästä takaisin Suomen loskakeleihin ajamaan. En ehtinyt ennen 2vk Jenkkilän lomaa ajamaan pyörällä muutamaa sataa metriä enempää. Ensivaikutelma pyörästä oli kuitenkin vielä parempi mitä ennalta osasin edes odottaa 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rideordie

Laitoinki ko tuonne tarjousketjuun mutta jos on pyöränosto ollut liipasimella niin Scoop Singleä tarjouksessa Verkkokauppa.Comissa.

----------


## velomax

Tuo koko asia vielä, M kokoahan tuossa on ehdoteltu... Olisko se S koko? M menee ainakin standoverin puolesta helposti, mutta entä tuo vaakaputki sit S 57 vs M 60cm 
käsien pituus 63-64cm
Ei kehtaisi ostaa liian pientä eikä isoa.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

175cm teletappi ajaa double M kokosella, mutta kotona myös single S koko ja se on kyllä auttamatta aivan liian pieni minulle. Toki sitä ajaakin 162 cm nainen ja hänelle ei kyllä M kokoa voisi kuvitellakkaan.

----------


## solisti

Mitä tuo kertoo sun arvoilla? https://silverbacklab.com/sizing/

----------


## velomax

Tuo silverbackin laskuri näyttäisi small ja medium koot.

----------


## tuurev

Meillä on kotona 167cm nainen ja ajelee S-koon fattyllä. En ainakaan yhtään pidemmälle henkilölle S-kokoa suosittelisi.

----------


## velomax

Eli M kokoa näyttäisi porukka puoltavan.
Nuo koko suositukset ei taida pitää paikkaansa kovinkaan tarkasti tuolla verkkiksen sivustolla.
S koolle antavat 165-175cm kokoiselle ja M 170-180cm

----------


## Laerppi

167cm kuskille joutui hommaamaan pidemmän satulaputken S-koon Singleen.

----------


## hcf

Ei oo kukaan vissii antanu palautetta verkkokaupalle nuista suosituksesta. Ollu jo vuosikausia.
Ei ne ainakaan vastaa silverbackin omia suosituksia

----------


## velomax

En tiedä ostanko vielä fattiä, pitäisi varmaan päästä jossain kokeilemaan samankokoisia pyöriä mitä tuo single S ja M koko.
muutenkin alustavasti vasta harkinnut asiaa. Noissa verkkiksen pyörissä ei varmaan palautusoikeutta ole, jos pyörällä ehtii ajaan ja testaamaan.

----------


## tuurev

Jos Jyväskylän lähellä asustelet niin minun M-koon whiteä ja S-koon silverbackia pääsee testaamaan  :Hymy:

----------


## velomax

> Jos Jyväskylän lähellä asustelet niin minun M-koon whiteä ja S-koon silverbackia pääsee testaamaan



Minä olen täällä Oulussa joten ei onnistu kiitos tarjouksesta kuitenkin.

----------


## mahead

> En tiedä ostanko vielä fattiä, pitäisi varmaan päästä jossain kokeilemaan samankokoisia pyöriä mitä tuo single S ja M koko.
> muutenkin alustavasti vasta harkinnut asiaa. Noissa verkkiksen pyörissä ei varmaan palautusoikeutta ole, jos pyörällä ehtii ajaan ja testaamaan.



Kyllä niillä se 30 päivän palautusoikeus pätee myös polkupyöriin. Minä ostin alunperin 2016-mallisen Scoop Fattyn, ajoin n. 200 km kunnes VK julkaisi tulevan vuoden mallit. Olin aikonut päivittää pyörästä etuvaihtajan pois sekä hiilikuituhaarukan eteen, joten tuleva Single kolahti täysin. Ja häirittihän ne 2016 Fattyn pikalinkut, vaikken tiennytkään huomaanko eroa läpiakseleihin (nykyään Loun kanssa tila on niin ahtaalla että varmasti pienikin nitkahdus saisi renkaan osumaan runkoon). 

Pesin Fattyn, varmistin että siinä on kaikki kuten pyörän tullessa minulle sekä otin mukaan oheishilppeet ja vein pyörän takaisin kauppaan. Kaveri silmäili fillarin läpi ja totes että kunnossa on, ja tilille tuli joka euro takaisin.

Ainut mikä ei mennyt ihan nappiin, oli että uutta pyörää piti odottaa joulukuun alkuun asti. Odottavan aika oli pitkä, kun maistiaisen oli ehtinyt jo saamaan.

----------


## solisti

Delight S-koko löytyy Oulusta, jos haluat testata. 158cm ja 174cm kuskit pystyy ajamaan meillä ihan hyvin.

----------


## velomax

> Delight S-koko löytyy Oulusta, jos haluat testata. 158cm ja 174cm kuskit pystyy ajamaan meillä ihan hyvin.



Itsellä oli se white 3 lite joka oli 15.5 ei ollut liian pieni ainakaan  minun kokoiselle, tai ainakin oli hyvä ajettava, mutta jos 174cm pystyy  hyvin ajamaan delightillä niin tuskin on liian pieni 170cm ajajalle.
vaakaputki litessä oli muistaakseni jotain 57-58cm huiteilla.
Delightissä näyttäsi olevan sama geo kuin singlessäkin.
Lueskelin  tänään ulkomaalaisilta foorumeilta enemmän tuosta pyörän koosta ja  tulin siihen tulokseen, että valitsee pienemmän ennenmmin kuin isomman,  jos ei ole 100% varma oikeasta koosta, pienemmästä saa helposti sopivan  pienillä
muutoksilla toisin kuin isosta.

----------


## solisti

Aika yksilöllisiä on... mulla on lyhyet jalat. Vakiotolppa on mulle vähän lyhyt ja tykkään leveämmästä tangosta ja ne tuohon on muutettu (tolppaan +5cm ja tankoon +6cm). Mutta tosiaan M koon valitsisin pelkästään itselle... siinä on vakaampi kyyti. S koolla on ketterämpi ja rennompi ajaa.

----------


## hcf

Eikös tossa S-kokosessa ollu jollaki se vika että saattaaa rapsutella varpailla eturengasta polkiessa

----------


## solisti

Tulee se eturengas aika lähelle varsinkin isommilla kumeilla, mutta ei ole haittannut omaa ajoa. Jyrkkä keulakulmakin toimii minusta hyvin, vaikka sitä kauhistellaan.

----------


## velomax

> Kyllä niillä se 30 päivän palautusoikeus pätee myös polkupyöriin. Minä ostin alunperin 2016-mallisen Scoop Fattyn, ajoin n. 200 km kunnes VK julkaisi tulevan vuoden mallit. Olin aikonut päivittää pyörästä etuvaihtajan pois sekä hiilikuituhaarukan eteen, joten tuleva Single kolahti täysin. Ja häirittihän ne 2016 Fattyn pikalinkut, vaikken tiennytkään huomaanko eroa läpiakseleihin (nykyään Loun kanssa tila on niin ahtaalla että varmasti pienikin nitkahdus saisi renkaan osumaan runkoon). 
> 
> Pesin Fattyn, varmistin että siinä on kaikki kuten pyörän tullessa minulle sekä otin mukaan oheishilppeet ja vein pyörän takaisin kauppaan. Kaveri silmäili fillarin läpi ja totes että kunnossa on, ja tilille tuli joka euro takaisin.
> 
> Ainut mikä ei mennyt ihan nappiin, oli että uutta pyörää piti odottaa joulukuun alkuun asti. Odottavan aika oli pitkä, kun maistiaisen oli ehtinyt jo saamaan.



Tuohan on aika hyvä diili, että voi noin palauttaa.

 kaveri tuumasi  tuosta koosta, että läski pitäisi olla matalampi kuin esim.  kaperenkainen maasturi, koska
läskissä renkaan koko nostaa korkeutta ja sitä pitäisi verrata 29" kokoon. 
Itsellä  on tällä hetkellä tuollainen halpis merida matts jonka ostin käytettynä  entisen 27.5"+ silverbackin tilalle josta meni runko poikki.
Tuo   merida on kokoa 18" vaakaputki 58-59cm onhan tuo aika korkean tuntuinen  verrattuna edelliseen S kokoiseen plussaan(39cm), 17" voisi olla aika  hyväkin.
No kivasti tuo meridakin on kulkenut laitoin reban dual air keulan entisen suntourin tilalle, muuttui tuntuma aika mukavasti.
Meridassa satulaputkea ulkona noin 17-18cm minun mitoilla.
Noissa pienissä rungoissa kuten solisti sanoi, on se ketteryys ja rento ajotuntuma, ja isommat vakaampia.

----------


## velomax

Onko noissa silverbackin ilmoittamissa standover mittoissa virhe vai suunnittelun kukkanen?
Standover S kokoisessa singlessa ja fattyssä 779.5 ja M 797.5 tuossahan on melkein vehkeet kiinni vaakaputkessa molemissa 79-80cm mittoilla.

----------


## hcf

> Onko noissa silverbackin ilmoittamissa standover mittoissa virhe vai suunnittelun kukkanen?
> Standover S kokoisessa singlessa ja fattyssä 779.5 ja M 797.5 tuossahan on melkein vehkeet kiinni vaakaputkessa molemissa 79-80cm mittoilla.



Kyllä se oikea on. Vehkeet hieroo putkea mutta väliliha ei koska putki on vino. Mitattu keskeltä

----------


## nbzero

Mites, mulla pituus 172cm ja painoa 130+kg eli melkoinen pullukka.

Kestäisiköhän Silverback Scoop Delight M alla näillä kiloilla? 

Useamman vuoden fatbikea himoillut, vuosi sitten oli Kona Wo hetken testissä. Hinta ja säilyttäminen kerrostalossa vaan hirvittävät. Ajelu todennäköisesti olisi hieman enemmän leppoisampaa fiilistelyä ja muutamien kilometrien työmatkaa, kuin kovaa vääntöä vaikeassa maastossa.

----------


## mahead

> Mites, mulla pituus 172cm ja painoa 130+kg eli melkoinen pullukka.
> 
> Kestäisiköhän Silverback Scoop Delight M alla näillä kiloilla?



Muistelisin että XXL:n Whiteilla olis 120 kg painoraja, mutta en nyt äkkiseltään löytänyt Silverbackista. Kannattaa ehkä kysyä suoraan heiltä.

Jollei mitään mahdotonta rymistelyä harrasta, luulisin että pieni ylipaino on ok koska kuitenkin se 120 kg kuskille mitoitettu runko pitäis kestää hetkellisesti paljon kovempia voimia maastossa.

Silverbackin rungothan täyttää jonkin standardin vaatimukset, mikä lähtökohtaisesti on luottamusta herättävää. Pitäis vaan tuntea enää mitä se standardi edellyttää.

----------


## velomax

Olisko noista S koko kuitenkin parempi? koska tuo standover on molemmissa noin korkea.
Eikö tuo läskirengas vielä nosta tuota standoveria entisestään?
Kyselin parista liikkeestä tuota runkokoko asiaa ja koot olisi kuulemma 16-17.5" väliltä.
Trek farley 5 jossa standover 73.2cm 17.5" koossa, miten kummassa voi olla 17" kokoisessa silverbackissä 79.7cm.
Singlet  on mennyt, M koossa pari S kokoista jäljellä, toisaalta fattyissä  molempia kokoja jäljellä eikä tuo oranssi ainakaan omaan silmään ole  pahan näköinen yhtään ehkä hienompi kun singlen sini/tumma mikä onkaan.

----------


## Nigulas

Törmäsin verkkokaupan kautta tähän foorumiin, kun etsiskelin näistä tietoa. Piti ihan rekisteröityä remmiin. En ole vuosiin  pyöräillyt, mutta fatbike alkoi kiinnostamaan.

Kysymykseen. Olisko tuo L vai XL parempi, jos tuollaisen Single Scoopin nyt ostaisi noviisi alkuun?

185-186cm on mittaa ja 85kg painoa. Kiitos vastauksista.  :Hymy:

----------


## LäskiJii

Olen samanpituinen, mutta 10kg tuhdimmassa kunnossa.

Pitkän harkinnan jälkeen hommasin L koon Singlen ja olen tyytyväinen valintaan. Aikaisempi fatbike kokemus Fattyn XL:stä. Mun jalan sisämitta about 89-90cm ja arveluttavan vähän väliä jäi Fattyn keskiputkeen. Sinkkuun hommasin vähän pitemmän stemmin. Muutenkin tuolla L kokoisella ketterämpi painella metsäpolkuja.

----------


## Nigulas

> Olen samanpituinen, mutta 10kg tuhdimmassa kunnossa.
> 
> Pitkän harkinnan jälkeen hommasin L koon Singlen ja olen tyytyväinen valintaan. Aikaisempi fatbike kokemus Fattyn XL:stä. Mun jalan sisämitta about 89-90cm ja arveluttavan vähän väliä jäi Fattyn keskiputkeen. Sinkkuun hommasin vähän pitemmän stemmin. Muutenkin tuolla L kokoisella ketterämpi painella metsäpolkuja.



Kiitos vastauksesta. Voisitko linkkailla stemmin jonka hankit?  :Hymy: 

Ps. Tuli pyörä tilattua. Kohta pääsee litkuttamaan ja fillaroimaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## LäskiJii

Hankittu stemmi 80mm/17DEG. Olisi ehkä voinut olla 35 asteinen ja silloin myös pitempi.
Kalkuloin sopivuutta https://www.habcycles.com/stemfit.jpg.

Mulla kanssa litkutus edessä :Hymy:

----------


## velomax

Tänään tuli S kokoinen scoop fatty oranssina.
Pitää testata pyörää lähipäivinä miten sopii itselle, pikaisesti tuli pihalla kokeiltua hyvän tuntuinen oli. 
Satulaputki pitää hommata pidempi, noin sentin jäi vajaaksi äkkiseltään mitattuna, min. insert merkki on näkyvissä.
Kannattaako nuo bulldoserit tehdä tubelekseksi vai ostaako 4.8 jumbo jimit?
Mikä tuo addix seos on jumboissa?

----------


## solisti

Ajelisin puskutraktoreilla tubelessina ensin... sitten jos ominaisuudet loppuu/ei kertakaikkiaan pääse eteenpäin niin vaihtaa JJt tai jotku muut soveltuvammat. Riippuu alustastakin. Addix on ilmeisesti pehmeämpi seos, pitoa lisää, mutta rullaavuus ainakin tiellä kärsii verrattuna vanhaan liteskiniin (pitäisi haastatella työkaveria uudestaan aiheesta, viimeksi oli vielä melko vähän kilometrejä).

----------


## velomax

Tarviiko nuo mulefutit teippausta esim. gorilla ja kuinka leveää teipin pitää olla?
Paljonko litkua renkaaseen?
Uskaltaako tuolla satulaputkella ajella, kun se min insert näkyy? voiko runko ottaa siipeensä?

----------


## mahead

> Tarviiko nuo mulefutit teippausta esim. gorilla ja kuinka leveää teipin pitää olla?



Tehtaan teippaus oli ainakin mulla hyvä eikä olisi tarvinnut poistaa. Se teippi vain on aika liukasta, joten Lou ei siinä tahtonut pysyä matalilla paineilla vaan taittui reunoista ja päästi ilmaa pois. Bud ja Lou eivät tosin edes ole tubeless ready -kumeja.

Mulla siis nykyään Gorilla-teippaukset, ja teippi on sitä leveintä, oliko se nyt 80 mm leveää. Vedin yhden täyden kierroksen, sekä muutaman kymmenen senttiä siitä yli.





> Paljonko litkua renkaaseen?



1-2 dl lienee yleisin. Takana oli ongelmia joten laitoin viimeksi 2,4 dl, eli suosituksen mukaan. Edessä taitaa olla 1 dl.





> Uskaltaako tuolla satulaputkella ajella, kun se min insert näkyy? voiko runko ottaa siipeensä?



En itte ajelis kyllä.

----------


## velomax

Kiitos mahead 

Piti käydä testaamassa lähipoluilla tuota fattyä  penkkiä piti tosin laskea useampi sentti turvarajan alle, bulldoserit jätti toivomisen varaa pidon kannalta
Paineita  piti laskea pari kertaa jonka jälkeen pitoa alkoi löytyä jo paremmin.  Tubeless tehdään ensi tilassa on vissiin aika ankkuri sisurit tuolla  renkaissa.
Ensi viikolla häätyy hommata se pidempi satulaputki. 

Mites  tuo satulan korkeus, olen säätänyt kaikkiin pyöriin tuolla 79cm x  0,889=70,2cm ja laskuri antaa 79cm inseamille 86cm polkimesta satulan  päälle.
Onko tuo oikea tapa säätää?
Huomasin, että satula jää samalle tasolle kuin tanko ja riippuen säätötavasta jopa alle tangosta.
Tuosta inseam mitasta olen saanut 79-80cm tuloksia vatupassi+mittanauha kombolla kengät ja pyöräilyhousut jalassa.

----------


## hcf

Itte oon ihan luotilangalla mitannu. Polven etuosa ja akselija linjassa. Kantapää polkimelle ja jalka suoraksi niin persus ei sa nousta penkistä

----------


## velomax

> Itte oon ihan luotilangalla mitannu. Polven etuosa ja akselija linjassa. Kantapää polkimelle ja jalka suoraksi niin persus ei sa nousta penkistä



Pitää tarkistaa noi 
Eikö tuossa ollut joku sellainen, että kantapäillä taaksepäin polkiessa lantio ei saa keinua?

----------


## mattimat

Tämä ketju ja verkkokaupan tarjouskampanja innoitti ostamaan Scoop Single XL:n. Kumit litkutin, mulefutin perusteippaus on hyvä, ja kiristelin kaikki mutterit. Ensimmäinen kahden tunnin testilenkki takana ja tuntuu ainakin vakiopenkki sopevan vastikkeeseensa paremmin kuin entisen Whiten vastaava. Keulaa pitää vielä laskea kun ajoasento oli kovin pysty. Runko on juuri sen verta reilun kokoinen, ettei istuinputken norjahdusta tarvitse pelätä. Vanhat polut tuntuivat pidemmällä ja korkeammalla rungolla aivan tuoreilta, sai pitää kielen keskellä suuta. Väritys miellyttää myös silmää. Vaihteistoon tottuminen vie aikansa, on oikealla kädellä ahtaan tuntoinen fiilis SRAM:iin tottuneelle. Näyttää siltä, että 4.8 Jumbot mahtuvat juuri pyörimään takana.

----------


## velomax

> Mulla vaihtui M fatty 2018 S delightiin. S-koon ja isompien välillä on ainakin eroa. Mutta 2016 S-koko vaikutti sekin yhtä jyrkältä, kun sellaisen yksi päivä näin. Toisaalta jyrkkä kulma jotenkin sopii ketterään pieneen pyörään. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A320FL laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Huomasin tuon viestin, oliko sinulle M-koko liian iso vai miksi vaihdoit?
Noissa silverbackeissä on vissiin kaikissa aika jyrkät keulakulmat 
Olitko sinä jotain 174cm pitkä?
eilisen lenkin perusteella S-kokoinen ei tuntunut äkkiseltään pahalta tosin penkki oli liian matalalla, mutta ainakaan vaakaputkeen en laittaisi omalla kohdalla senttejä lisää välttämättä.

----------


## solisti

> Huomasin tuon viestin, oliko sinulle M-koko liian iso vai miksi vaihdoit?
> Noissa silverbackeissä on vissiin kaikissa aika jyrkät keulakulmat 
> Olitko sinä jotain 174cm pitkä?
> eilisen lenkin perusteella S-kokoinen ei tuntunut äkkiseltään pahalta tosin penkki oli liian matalalla, mutta ainakaan vaakaputkeen en laittaisi omalla kohdalla senttejä lisää välttämättä.



Päivitin toisen pyörän vaimolle sopivamman kokoiseksi. Toinen on edelleen kokoa M (tosin sen merkki vaihtui samassa).
Molemmista saa sopivan 174cm lyhytjalkaiselle, mutta S-koossa se vaatii tolppaan vähän jatkoa. Suurin ero on minusta siinä ajoasennossa, rennompi pienessä ja XC-maisempi M-koossa. Minusta M-koossa ei ole niin jyrkkä keulakulma kuin pikkurungossa ja 2016 se oli Scoopin spekseissäkin 69.5 astetta, vaikka S-koko näytti ihan samalta (en tiedä onko tuota oikeasti käytännössä muutettu, vai onko vain speksiä korjattu).

----------


## velomax

> Päivitin toisen pyörän vaimolle sopivamman kokoiseksi. Toinen on edelleen kokoa M (tosin sen merkki vaihtui samassa).
> Molemmista saa sopivan 174cm lyhytjalkaiselle, mutta S-koossa se vaatii tolppaan vähän jatkoa. Suurin ero on minusta siinä ajoasennossa, rennompi pienessä ja XC-maisempi M-koossa. Minusta M-koossa ei ole niin jyrkkä keulakulma kuin pikkurungossa ja 2016 se oli Scoopin spekseissäkin 69.5 astetta, vaikka S-koko näytti ihan samalta (en tiedä onko tuota oikeasti käytännössä muutettu, vai onko vain speksiä korjattu).



Ok Riittääkö tuohon S-kokoon 400mm satulaputki?

----------


## mjjk

Mikä kierre on noissa Silverbackin läskien taka-akseleissa? 1,0 1,5 vai 1,75? Pitäisi konsultoida erästä lastenkuljetuskärryn hankkijaa uuden akselin hankinnassa.

----------


## Nigulas

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...-ml/lisatiedot

Tänään kipasen hakemaan tuon Single Scoopin niin kelpaakos tuo siihen litkuksi? Tarviiko jotkut toiset venttiilit vai passaako nuo mitkä on vakiona? Täysi uuno näiden kanssa kyselemässä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## solisti

> Ok Riittääkö tuohon S-kokoon 400mm satulaputki?



Mulla ainakin.

----------


## solisti

> https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...-ml/lisatiedot
> Tänään kipasen hakemaan tuon Single Scoopin niin kelpaakos tuo siihen litkuksi? Tarviiko jotkut toiset venttiilit vai passaako nuo mitkä on vakiona? Täysi uuno näiden kanssa kyselemässä.



Kelpaa. Ei tarvi, tubeless venat pitäisi olla paketissa mukana (joskus ovat tosin puuttuneet).

----------


## Nigulas

> Kelpaa. Ei tarvi, tubeless venat pitäisi olla paketissa mukana (joskus ovat tosin puuttuneet).



Kiitos erinomaisesta vastauksesta.  :Hymy:

----------


## velomax

Nyt on spessun satulatolppa paikallaan, mutta mitenkä tuo korkeuden säätö pitäisi tehdä?
Luotilangalla säädin pituussuunnan kohdalleen, mutta tuo korkeus on kysymysmerkki, onko tuo inseam x 0,889 pätevä sääntö?
jotenkin tuntuisi, että on liian korkealla satula tuolla neuvolla säädettynä.
Tätä laskuria olen myös käyttänyt:

https://www.ebicycles.com/bicycle-tools/saddle-height

Huomasin, että tanko jää säädöistä riippuen 1-2cm penkin yläpuolelle onko tuosta haittaa?

----------


## Kekuliini

> Mikä kierre on noissa Silverbackin läskien taka-akseleissa? 1,0 1,5 vai 1,75? Pitäisi konsultoida erästä lastenkuljetuskärryn hankkijaa uuden akselin hankinnassa.



Scoop single 2017:ssa on M12x1,75 -kierre eli ns. normikierre.

----------


## mjjk

> Scoop single 2017:ssa on M12x1,75 -kierre eli ns. normikierre.



  Kiitos. Pitää vielä varmistaa mikä malli hänellä on.

----------


## Kekuliini

Ja tarkoitin edellisessä viestissäni nimenomaan takapään läpiakselin (thru axle) kierrettä. Kyseisellä M12x1,75 kierteellä olevat läpiakselit ovat aika harvinaisia; yleensä läpiakselit ovat käsittääkseni hienokierteellä.

----------


## mattimat

> Nyt on spessun satulatolppa paikallaan, mutta mitenkä tuo korkeuden säätö pitäisi tehdä?
> Luotilangalla säädin pituussuunnan kohdalleen, mutta tuo korkeus on kysymysmerkki, onko tuo inseam x 0,889 pätevä sääntö?
> jotenkin tuntuisi, että on liian korkealla satula tuolla neuvolla säädettynä.
> Tätä laskuria olen myös käyttänyt:
> 
> https://www.ebicycles.com/bicycle-tools/saddle-height
> 
> Huomasin, että tanko jää säädöistä riippuen 1-2cm penkin yläpuolelle onko tuosta haittaa?



Monesti tanko on penkin alapuolella, ainakin mulle sattuneissa pyörissä. Ilmanvastus kasvaa merkittävästi mikäli aivan pystyasennossa konkeloit. Ei tosin enduroajamisessa ole ongelma muualla kuin siirtymissä.

----------


## mjjk

> Ja tarkoitin edellisessä viestissäni nimenomaan takapään läpiakselin (thru axle) kierrettä. Kyseisellä M12x1,75 kierteellä olevat läpiakselit ovat aika harvinaisia; yleensä läpiakselit ovat käsittääkseni hienokierteellä.



 Pitää varmaan käydä vielä itse tarkistamassa tuo kierre niin ei tule väärää. Viimeeksi kun kotiin hommattiin tuota akselia niin tuli kysyttyä pyörän valmistajalta ja he neuvoivat väärän kierteen ja joutui sitten hiukan säätämään.

----------


## velomax

Nyt on laitettuna nuo bulldoserit tubelekseksi sisurilla piti nostaa toinen kumi ja toinen ei meinannut nousta jalkapumpulla, mutta nousi lopuksi kuitenkin.
Huomasin, että oikein matalilla paineilla, kun paineli rengasta lattiaa vasten tuli litkua vanteen ja renkaan välistä ja kuulosti aivan kuin olisi ilmaa myös suhahdellut.
Johtuuko tuo siitä, että en teipannut gorillalla kehiä? Onko nuo alkuperäiset teipit niin hepposia?

Pitää testata nuo nyt paremmin, kun on nyt sopivan mittainen satulaputki. 

Noita jumbo jimejä olen myös miettinyt renkaiksi, onko tubeless hommaan parempi tuo snakeskin vai liteskin?
Liteskin ainakin on ohuemmilla kyljillä, joten saattaa tihkua kyljistä luulisin. 
Entä sitten tuo koko "4.8,"4,4 vai 4.0" käyttääkö porukka kapeampaa esim. kesällä?

----------


## Nigulas

> Nyt on laitettuna nuo bulldoserit tubelekseksi sisurilla piti nostaa toinen kumi ja toinen ei meinannut nousta jalkapumpulla, mutta nousi lopuksi kuitenkin.
> Huomasin, että oikein matalilla paineilla, kun paineli rengasta lattiaa vasten tuli litkua vanteen ja renkaan välistä ja kuulosti aivan kuin olisi ilmaa myös suhahdellut.
> Johtuuko tuo siitä, että en teipannut gorillalla kehiä? Onko nuo alkuperäiset teipit niin hepposia?
> 
> Pitää testata nuo nyt paremmin, kun on nyt sopivan mittainen satulaputki. 
> 
> Noita jumbo jimejä olen myös miettinyt renkaiksi, onko tubeless hommaan parempi tuo snakeskin vai liteskin?
> Liteskin ainakin on ohuemmilla kyljillä, joten saattaa tihkua kyljistä luulisin. 
> Entä sitten tuo koko "4.8,"4,4 vai 4.0" käyttääkö porukka kapeampaa esim. kesällä?



Täysin samoja asioita mietin.  odotellaan vastauksia.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Johtuuko tuo siitä, että en teipannut gorillalla kehiä? Onko nuo alkuperäiset teipit niin hepposia?
> 
> Noita jumbo jimejä olen myös miettinyt renkaiksi, onko tubeless hommaan parempi tuo snakeskin vai liteskin?
> Liteskin ainakin on ohuemmilla kyljillä, joten saattaa tihkua kyljistä luulisin. 
> Entä sitten tuo koko "4.8,"4,4 vai 4.0" käyttääkö porukka kapeampaa esim. kesällä?



En näe mitään syytä teipata vielä alkuperäisen teipin lisäksi vanteita, toista tuhatta ajoin mulefuteilla itse erinäisillä renkailla : bulldozer - colossus - jumbo jim - dillinger 5. Ainoa joka teki tätä vuotoa ja suhauttelua oli dillinger 5 ja se johtui vain siitä että se ei ole tulebess ready rengas. Kannattaa kun noita renkaita laittelette tubelessiksi niin laittaa vaikka yöksi sinne renkaaseen ihan reilusti (1-1,5 bar) painetta jotta se menee paikalleen kunnolla. 
No sitten liteskin/snakeskin. Paljonko säästät ostettaessa liteskinit, jotain euroja ja saat huonomman suojauksen. Jumbo Jim snakeskin kokoja mulefutilla : 4.8" leveys n.120mm ja painaa n.1.3kg , 4.4" leveys n.110mm ja painaa n. 1.2kg ja 4.0" leveys n.100mm ja painaa n.1.1kg. Isolle kuskille laittaisin 4.8" ja itse käytin keskivertokansalaisena 4.4" kompromissinä ja oli hyvä. Nyt 65mm kuituvanteella 4.0" painon vuoksi, ei hyvä ainakaan talvella polun avaamisessa eikä sohjossa.

----------


## velomax

> Monesti tanko on penkin alapuolella, ainakin mulle sattuneissa pyörissä. Ilmanvastus kasvaa merkittävästi mikäli aivan pystyasennossa konkeloit. Ei tosin enduroajamisessa ole ongelma muualla kuin siirtymissä.



Ok en ole siis yksin asian kanssa :Hymy: , eipä tuo perstuntumalla hitaampaa kulje kun entinen whiten läski liekö ollut samankaltainen ajoasento ei voi enään muistaa.

----------


## solisti

> Kiitos. Pitää vielä varmistaa mikä malli hänellä on.



Tuskin on väliä. Jos malli, jossa läpiakseli, niin se kierre on tuo... jos taas malli, jossa 190mm QR-akseli, sitten se kärry on helppo saada kiinni pikalinkkuun.

----------


## velomax

> En näe mitään syytä teipata vielä alkuperäisen teipin lisäksi vanteita, toista tuhatta ajoin mulefuteilla itse erinäisillä renkailla : bulldozer - jumbo jim - dillinger 5. Ainoa joka teki tätä vuotoa ja suhauttelua oli dillinger 5 ja se johtui vain siitä että se ei ole tulebess ready rengas. Kannattaa kun noita renkaita laittelette tubelessiksi niin laittaa vaikka yöksi sinne renkaaseen ihan reilusti (1-1,5 bar) painetta jotta se menee paikalleen kunnolla. 
> No sitten liteskin/snakeskin. Paljonko säästät ostettaessa liteskinit, jotain euroja ja saat huonomman suojauksen. Jumbo Jim snakeskin kokoja mulefutilla : 4.8" leveys n.120mm ja painaa n.1.3kg , 4.4" leveys n.110mm ja painaa n. 1.2kg ja 4.0" leveys n.100mm ja painaa n.1.1kg. Isolle kuskille laittaisin 4.8" ja itse käytin keskivertokansalaisena 4.4" kompromissinä ja oli hyvä. Nyt 65mm kuituvanteella 4.0" painon vuoksi, ei hyvä ainakaan talvella polun avaamisessa eikä sohjossa.



Kiitos näistä tuohan alkaisi näillä tiedoilla  kuulostaan 4,4" jumbo jimien hankinnalta snakeskinillä.

Testasin tänään nuo bulldoserit on muuten liposet renkaat, ainakin edessä, eikä muuten rullaa matalilla paineilla siirtymillä yhtään mihinkään ja selfsteeringiä löytyy myös mukavasti.
Eturengas vuoti litkua vanteen ja kumin välistä 15km kävin ajamassa noilla ja jonkun 7 kertaa sain pumpata eturengasta. 
Takarengas oli asettunut sinne ei yhden kerran lisäyksen jälkeen tarvinnut lisätä ilmaa.
No täytynee vielä testata noita bulldosereita kun saa tuon eturenkaan vuodon asettumaan.
Lienee kuitenkin jumbo jimi eri planeetalta kuin bulldoser. :Hymy:

----------


## velomax

Lisäsin litkua tuonne eturenkaaseen, eikä mitään vaikusta. 0.3bar paineella ei voi ajaa edes hyvää polkua rengas burppailee ihan huolella ilmat pihalle ja renkaan ja vanteen väli stanin peitossa.
Ei ollut wtb:n kehillä tuollaisia ongelmia, toki toimii, kun pistää ilmaa jonku 2bar, mutta normaali maastopaineella no go!!!
Mitä teen väärin? onko vanne viallinen vienkö palautukseen koko vehkeen?
Oma pähkäilyni olisi laittaa gorillaa kehille, mutta täällä meinattiin, että ei tarvi.

----------


## solisti

Kuten jo useamman kerran on varmaan mainittu, kaikilla nuo alkupräiset teipit ei toimi. Mulla lähti ainakin renkaasta riippumatta (GC, D5, JJ4.8 SS) burppaamaan. Nyt on Knardit alla ja hirvisäkki teippien kaverina. Kerran on burbannut silti, mutta silloin oli paineita ehkä 0.2 baria muutenkin... Teippi on niin liukas, että rengas ei pysy lukittuna reunaan (oma teoria). Joku vähän pitävämpi teippikierros tuossa reunassa auttaisi, mulla oli hyvät kokemukset tuosta säkistä, niin laitoin sitä.

----------


## mjjk

> Tuskin on väliä. Jos malli, jossa läpiakseli, niin se kierre on tuo... jos taas malli, jossa 190mm QR-akseli, sitten se kärry on helppo saada kiinni pikalinkkuun.



Yritän pelata varman päälle kun niitä 197 mm läpiakseleita pyörii maailmalla 3 eri kierteellä.

----------


## Anderi

Fattystripper tai jumppakuminauhaa liimalla rinkulaks. Pelittää vaikka ei olis tubeless ready -vanteet. Ite ajelen 0,25 -0,3 bareilla Maxxis Colossuksella vaikka on perus emmental-vanteet. Luulis mulefuteilla menevän aivan heittämällä.

----------


## hcf

> Lisäsin litkua tuonne eturenkaaseen, eikä mitään vaikusta. 0.3bar paineella ei voi ajaa edes hyvää polkua rengas burppailee ihan huolella ilmat pihalle ja renkaan ja vanteen väli stanin peitossa.
> Ei ollut wtb:n kehillä tuollaisia ongelmia, toki toimii, kun pistää ilmaa jonku 2bar, mutta normaali maastopaineella no go!!!
> Mitä teen väärin? onko vanne viallinen vienkö palautukseen koko vehkeen?
> Oma pähkäilyni olisi laittaa gorillaa kehille, mutta täällä meinattiin, että ei tarvi.



Pistä paineet 10-15psi. Pyörittele. Käy ajamassa. Lisää painetta jos tarvii. Saattaa kestää aikansa ennenku tiivistyy
Ei ikinä löysänä ajeleen heti. Litku tarvii painetta että se toimii
Jos ei asetu jokusen vuorokauden jälkeen niin sitte häätyy teipata uusiksi

----------


## velomax

> Pistä paineet 10-15psi. Pyörittele. Käy ajamassa. Lisää painetta jos tarvii. Saattaa kestää aikansa ennenku tiivistyy
> Ei ikinä löysänä ajeleen heti. Litku tarvii painetta että se toimii
> Jos ei asetu jokusen vuorokauden jälkeen niin sitte häätyy teipata uusiksi



Ok tuota täytyy koettaa tänään, en tiennyt tuota, että ei saa ajaa löysillä paineilla heti asennuksen jälkeen.

----------


## rantamies

Kuinka pitkä pystyputki M-kokoisessa singlessä/doublessa  on? Oma runko pitäisi olla M, mutta aloin hieman epäilemään että olenko saanut liian pienen rungon "oikeilla" tarroilla. Olen 176cm, ja tolppa on lähes niin korkealla kuin sen saa.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jkohvakk

> Kuinka pitkä pystyputki M-kokoisessa singlessä/doublessa  on? Oma runko pitäisi olla M, mutta aloin hieman epäilemään että olenko saanut liian pienen rungon "oikeilla" tarroilla. Olen 176cm, ja tolppa on lähes niin korkealla kuin sen saa.
> 
> Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



410mm rullamitalla mitattuna.


Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Kuinka pitkä pystyputki M-kokoisessa singlessä/doublessa  on? Oma runko pitäisi olla M, mutta aloin hieman epäilemään että olenko saanut liian pienen rungon "oikeilla" tarroilla. Olen 176cm, ja tolppa on lähes niin korkealla kuin sen saa.



M-koon seat tube mitta (430mm) ja satulatolpan pituus (400mm). Ainakin kuvan perusteella näyttää aivan M-koolta runkosi, ei voi olla S missään nimessä.

----------


## hcf

> Olen 176cm, ja tolppa on lähes niin korkealla kuin sen saa.
> 
> Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Sulla on pitkät jalat. 81cm jalan sisämitalla mulla on varaa nostaa satulaa vielä 7cm.
akseli->satulan päälle on noin 70,5cm.
Pyörä tosin on fatty mutta mittasin putken niin oli noin 400mm

----------


## velomax

Tänään ajelin reilun 30km noilla tubelekseilla kovemmilla paineilla metsäautoteitä ja kelvejä eivät näyttäny vuotavan.
pitää muutama päivä ajella näin ja sitten koittaa matalempia paineita, niin näkee alkaako vuotamaan. 

Vielä noista jumbo jimeistä onko 4.4 ja 4.8 merkittävää eroa ilmatilassa meinaan, että koliseeko kesällä kammet kiviin 4.4 jimillä?
Ja onko 4.8" sama kantokyky kevyellä kuskilla syvässä lumessa vertaa 4.4" 
Näillä näkymillä olisin valitsemassa tuon 4.4 snakeskinin.

----------


## Zetta

Luin jostain, jotta nuo alkuperäiset Bulldozer 26" x 4.7" -leveät olisi oikeasti kapeammat.. no niimpä näkyy, mittasin ja ovat nimittäin 10,4 cm eli 4.1", kun renkaan kyljessä lukee 4.7". Kuis nuo Jumbo jimit, onko 4.4" oikeasti sen levyinen? Ei huvittaisi ainakaan kapeampaan vaihtaa... Kevyemmät ainakin jumbot olisi, saisi ilmeisesti yli puoli kiloa painosta pois. Nyt pyörä (Scoop Deluxe 2018) painaa 14kg ajovarustuksessa renkaat litkutettuna.

----------


## rantamies

> Sulla on pitkät jalat. 81cm jalan sisämitalla mulla on varaa nostaa satulaa vielä 7cm.
> akseli->satulan päälle on noin 70,5cm.
> Pyörä tosin on fatty mutta mittasin putken niin oli noin 400mm



Taisin hieman yliregoida, äsken kun mittasin niin tolppaa on näkyvissä 24cm kiskoon, eli nostovaraa vielä ~6cm. Tilasin eilen CRC:stä brand x:n 375mm hissitolpan ja aloin vain miettimään että tuliko tilattua liian lyhyt tolppa. Omassa pystyputki oli 430mm, niin kuin kuuluukin. Varsinainen juurisyy kysymykselle oli se, että pyörä on vielä toistaiseksi kaverilla säilytyksessä ja kuvassa tolpan ulkonema näytti todella suurelle. Täytyy saada vanha 3fat Pro M pois eteisestä, ennen kun kehtaan edes ehdottaa "uuden" pyörän hommaamista

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## solisti

> Luin jostain, jotta nuo alkuperäiset Bulldozer 26" x 4.7" -leveät olisi oikeasti kapeammat.. no niimpä näkyy, mittasin ja ovat nimittäin 10,4 cm eli 4.1", kun renkaan kyljessä lukee 4.7". Kuis nuo Jumbo jimit, onko 4.4" oikeasti sen levyinen? Ei huvittaisi ainakaan kapeampaan vaihtaa... Kevyemmät ainakin jumbot olisi, saisi ilmeisesti yli puoli kiloa painosta pois. Nyt pyörä (Scoop Deluxe 2018) painaa 14kg ajovarustuksessa renkaat litkutettuna.



JJ4.4 ja Bulldozer on aikalailla samaa kokoluokkaa, JJ ehkä pari-kolme milliä leveämpi ja hitusen korkeampi.
Bulldozerin nimellispaino oli muistaakseni 1390g ja JJ4.4 1120g/1230g(SS). Todellisuus voi sitten olla eri molemmissa.

----------


## Syncromies

Teipatessa vanteet gorilla teipillä paino nousee. Vakio teipit on hyvät. Teippi ei taas vaikuta siihen että miten vanteen ja renkaan välistä karkaa ilmat. Renkaan nousu vanteilla ja asettuminen taas vaikuttaa. Matalilla paineilla vakio renkaat ei rullaa kyllä yhtään, mutta ajettavuus ei kyllä oo sen huonompi korkeimmillakaan paineilla. Paineissa taas pitää mennä renkaan ominaisuuksien mukaan missä paineessa rullaava ja missä lyö renkaan läpi vanteelle. Tässä varmaan vaikuttaa yhdistelmän kokonaispaino
Tätä asiaa olen miettinyt, kun haukutaan renkaan pitoominaisuudesta, niin missä tämä oikeesti näkyy tavan kuskilla. Vakio bulldozer oli viime kesänä ajossa ja ei ollu renkaan vika kertaakaan jos jäi mäki nousematta ja alamäessä ei mitään ongelmaa missään. Myös jj liteskiniä oon testannut ja ei sklilliä nostanut yhtään ihan samanlainen kuski olin. Ymmärrän rengas keskustelun jos puhutaan moottoriajoneuvoista tai dh-ajosta.

----------


## hcf

Sivuttaispito noissa bulldozereissa se ongelma on. Talvella ei mitään tunnetta keulassa ja lähtee ihan yllättäen alta. 
Tos kävin muutamanpäivä sitte vasta lanattua läskipyöräpolkua ajelemassa niin JJ:llä kyllä pitää tunkata jokainen mäki. Muuten suttaa reitin paskaksi. Paine tais takarenkaalla olla jotai 4psi.
Samanlaista sitä tais bulldozereillakin olla. 

Häätyy kyllä seuraaviin tubelesseihin pistää fattystripper. Gorilla toimii mutta epävarmasti. Kumea irrottaessa useinmiten rikkoo vähä tota teippausta

----------


## Syncromies

Sen olen itekkin huomannut että eturengas lähtee yllättäen ja helposti alta.

----------


## rantamies

> Sivuttaispito noissa bulldozereissa se ongelma on. Talvella ei mitään tunnetta keulassa ja lähtee ihan yllättäen alta. 
> Tos kävin muutamanpäivä sitte vasta lanattua läskipyöräpolkua ajelemassa niin JJ:llä kyllä pitää tunkata jokainen mäki. Muuten suttaa reitin paskaksi. Paine tais takarenkaalla olla jotai 4psi.
> Samanlaista sitä tais bulldozereillakin olla. 
> 
> Häätyy kyllä seuraaviin tubelesseihin pistää fattystripper. Gorilla toimii mutta epävarmasti. Kumea irrottaessa useinmiten rikkoo vähä tota teippausta



Sivupito on mielestäni silti paljon parempi mitä JJ:ssä. Hitaassa vauhdissa rullaavuus on aika samoissa, mutta nopeuden kasvaessa tuntuu kuin Bulldozereissa olisi sisäinen nopeudenrajoitin. Osa tuosta varmasti johtuu siitä että JJ on litkulla ja BD (vielä)sisurilla. Tarkoitus olisi joskus koittaa miten JJ:n talvipito muuttuu, kun halkaisee nappulat keskeltä mattopuukolla, tekee ns. köyhänmiehen kitkat.

----------


## hcf

Juu no JJ:tä en edessä ole kokeillukkaan. Pistin suosiolla sen parhaan sinne eli BUD:n

----------


## rantamies

> Juu no JJ:tä en edessä ole kokeillukkaan. Pistin suosiolla sen parhaan sinne eli BUD:n



Alkutalvesta oli tarkoitus ostaa Whiteen Bud eteen, mutta sen sijaan päädyin nastoittamaan vanhan 4.8" JJ:n. Voi olla että Bud pitäisi paremmin ilman nastojakin.

----------


## mahead

> Tätä asiaa olen miettinyt, kun haukutaan renkaan pitoominaisuudesta, niin missä tämä oikeesti näkyy tavan kuskilla. Vakio bulldozer oli viime kesänä ajossa ja ei ollu renkaan vika kertaakaan jos jäi mäki nousematta ja alamäessä ei mitään ongelmaa missään.



Minä en varmaan tämän foorumin "taviskuskin" tasolla ole, lähelläkään. Niin ollen Jumbo Jimien vaihto Budiin ja Louhun auttoi viime kesänä mulla sillä lailla, että joitakin itselleni hankalia nousuja pystyi ajamaan kun saatoin keskittyä hakemaan tasapainoa kun tiesi että pito riittää niin kauan kuin jaksaa polkea. Samoissa nousuissa JJ sutaisi ja pyörä pysähtyi saman tien.

Varmasti parempi kuski nuo pikku nyppylät ajaa renkaalla kuin renkaalla, mutta mulle se hyöty on just tuo. Voi keskittyä opettelemaan paremmaksi kuskiksi tulemista kun ei tartte huolehtia onko takarenkaan päällä niin paljon massaa että rengas ei ala sutimaan.

----------


## rantamies

^Mulla nousuja rajoittaa ensimmäisenä maha ja sen jälkeen vasta pito.

----------


## mahead

> ^Mulla nousuja rajoittaa ensimmäisenä maha ja sen jälkeen vasta pito.



Mulla taas mahan takia yhdistelmä on niin etupainoinen, että Louta vähempi ei takana riitä.  :Vink:

----------


## Herou

> Tänään ajelin reilun 30km noilla tubelekseilla kovemmilla paineilla metsäautoteitä ja kelvejä eivät näyttäny vuotavan.
> pitää muutama päivä ajella näin ja sitten koittaa matalempia paineita, niin näkee alkaako vuotamaan. 
> 
> Vielä noista jumbo jimeistä onko 4.4 ja 4.8 merkittävää eroa ilmatilassa meinaan, että koliseeko kesällä kammet kiviin 4.4 jimillä?
> Ja onko 4.8" sama kantokyky kevyellä kuskilla syvässä lumessa vertaa 4.4" 
> Näillä näkymillä olisin valitsemassa tuon 4.4 snakeskinin.



Mites nämä on alkanut toimimaan,vieläkö vuotavat?
Mulla burbbaili alkuun molemmat päät kun laitoin orggis teipeillä.
Tein homman toistamiseen ja  huomasin että orggisteipit nousi muutamassa kohdin vanteen kylkeen.Ei kokomatkalta.Leikkasin pienen soiron pois sivusta ja kierroksen muoviteippiä ja varmuudeksi gorillaa vielä kierros.
Tämän jälkeen pystynyt huoletta ajamaan 0,3 paineilla👍

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Mikähän lie verkkokaupan hintapolitiikassa kun meinaavat pyytää tulevasta Double S-koosta 1512,90 €, M ja L-koot kuitenkin 1449 €. Laitoin jo pariviikkoa sitten kysymystä tuotteeseen, mutta eivät nähtävästi ole vieläkään saaneet aikaiseksi julkaista sitä..

----------


## hcf

^Niillä ne hinnat heittelee. Riippuu onko varastossa vai tilaustuote

----------


## solisti

> Teippi ei taas vaikuta siihen että miten vanteen ja renkaan välistä karkaa ilmat. Renkaan nousu vanteilla ja asettuminen taas vaikuttaa



Tämä on kyllä ainakin mun vanne/teippiyhdistelmällä täyttä puppua. 3 eri rengasta ja asettuminen oli jokaisella varmistettu pitkään käyttämällä ja ajamalla kovilla paineilla (>0.6 bar). Vakioteipeillä reunat alkaa elämään aina kun 0.5 alle menee.
Sama ongelma edessä ja takana ja riippumatta renkaasta (JJ, GC ja D5). Luulisin ongelman johtuvan vakioteipin liukkaasta pinnasta ja ohuesta paksuudesta. Hirvisäkin kanssa ei ongelmia.

----------


## velomax

> Mites nämä on alkanut toimimaan,vieläkö vuotavat?
> Mulla burbbaili alkuun molemmat päät kun laitoin orggis teipeillä.
> Tein homman toistamiseen ja  huomasin että orggisteipit nousi muutamassa kohdin vanteen kylkeen.Ei kokomatkalta.Leikkasin pienen soiron pois sivusta ja kierroksen muoviteippiä ja varmuudeksi gorillaa vielä kierros.
> Tämän jälkeen pystynyt huoletta ajamaan 0,3 paineilla



Tänään viimeksi ajossa, näyttäisi pitävän ilmat, tosin en ajanut ihan möyrintäpaineilla.
pari päivää sitten ajelin vielä matalemmilla paineilla tuolla pehmeässä lumessa eikä näyttänyt vuotavan.

----------


## Syncromies

Siis sulla on hirvisäkki vanteen ja renkaan välissä?

----------


## solisti

> Siis sulla on hirvisäkki vanteen ja renkaan välissä?



Tämä oli varmaan osoitettu tuohon mun viestiin? Juu, säkki on vanteen ja renkaan välissä. Samalla tavalla kuin split-tube-getto-tyhjiömuovi-jumppakumi-fattystripper-viritykset. Toimiva ja nopea asentaa. Noussut joka kerta tavallisella tornipumpulla.

----------


## Syncromies

> Tämä oli varmaan osoitettu tuohon mun viestiin? Juu, säkki on vanteen ja renkaan välissä. Samalla tavalla kuin split-tube-getto-tyhjiömuovi-jumppakumi-fattystripper-viritykset. Toimiva ja nopea asentaa. Noussut joka kerta tavallisella tornipumpulla.



Ok

----------


## Romuluu

Tarjotkaas halpoja ja toimivia lokasuojia Scoopiin, mieluiten semmosia mitkä on nopea asentaa ja ottaa pois. Hauskanpito alkaa jossain vaiheessa tökkimään kun rulluttelee perse märkänä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mahead

> Tarjotkaas halpoja ja toimivia lokasuojia Scoopiin, mieluiten semmosia mitkä on nopea asentaa ja ottaa pois. Hauskanpito alkaa jossain vaiheessa tökkimään kun rulluttelee perse märkänä



Nää ainakin minusta hyvät: https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...lokasuojasetti

----------


## lastumaki

Leveä ass-saver pitää hanurin kuivana, Prisman lokari selänkin, mutta on muuten tökerö. Jatkuvan pesun kestävä takki on ollut itsellä hyvä investointi. Buffi kaulaan, niin ei valu koiranpaska niskasta sisään.

Lähetetty minun VIE-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kanuuna

> Tarjotkaas halpoja ja toimivia lokasuojia Scoopiin, mieluiten semmosia mitkä on nopea asentaa ja ottaa pois. Hauskanpito alkaa jossain vaiheessa tökkimään kun rulluttelee perse märkänä



Ei omaa kokemusta, mutta näyttää toimivalta. 

https://www.suomenurheilupyora.fi/1f...-takalokasuoja


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mahead

> Ei omaa kokemusta, mutta näyttää toimivalta. 
> 
> https://www.suomenurheilupyora.fi/1f...-takalokasuoja
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ja tämä on sama kuin mitä Prisma myy (tuntuvasti halvemmalla muistaakseni).

Tuo on kyllä toimiva ja kevyt, mutta pidän SKS:n lokarista enempi. Olosuhteiden pakosta tosin takana on mullakin First Gear (se on ohut ja mahtuu jopparin alle, päinvastoin kuin SKS).

----------


## Romuluu

Kroonisen persaukisuuden takia laitoin tilaukseen nämä halvimmasta päästä
https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...lokasuojasetti

----------


## Hutta

Tervees... onko mitään tietoa mihin aikaan alkaa uudet pyörät näkyilemään verkkosivuilla tai miten on aiemmin ollut ennakkotilaus aikataulut?

Haussa olisi scoop deluxe s kokoisena. Saa toki laittaa linkkiä jos jostain nettikaupasta vielä saa ”tätä vuotta” 

Kiitos!

----------


## Kekuliini

Muistaakseni noin syys-lokakuussa alkaa seuraavan vuoden Silverbackin mallit olla esillä. Aikaisemminkin voi jotain vihiä saada.

----------


## Kekuliini

Oman -17 Singleni ennakkotilasin lokakuun puolessavälissä 2016 ja sain joulukuun alussa samana vuonna.

----------


## hcf

Elokuussa tuli ennakkotilaukset viimevuonna. Niistä ei juurikaan hypetetty ku eivät paljon muuttunu. Vai tuliko nää liian arkipäivisiksi että ihmiset ei enään oota. Sitä edellisenä vuotena tuli vihjeitä pikkuhiljaa.
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...23#post2693023

----------


## artzi

Tietääkö joku mistä saa orig/yhteensopivan vaihtajan korvakkeen 2018 Scoop Fattyyn? Tai onko sillä joku numero jolla voi hakea? 

Verkkokauppa sanoo vain 2016/2017... olisikohan 2017 sama 2018?

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...n-korvake-2017

2016 mallista oli juttua tuolla aikaisemmin...

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...81#post2687281

----------


## artzi

Jatkan synkkää yksinkirjoittelua... tuo 2017 sopii myös 2018 Fattyyn. Mutta ei niitä ole eikä tietöa koska tulee. Koska minä aina ajan johonkin helvetin hakkuulle niin tilasin suoraan valmistajalta. Saas nähdä koska tulee.

Erittäin mukavat välitykset muuten. Ei tarvitse lisäillä ryömintävaihdetta niinkuin edellisen Fattyn 1/10 piti. 

Aurinko/varjo ja kännyn kamera saa mielenkiintoisia värejä aikaiseksi...

----------


## hcf

Kylläkyllä. Itekki täs kovasti pohtinu että tilatakko double vai kokeilisko nutrailia tai dd10. Oottelisko tarjouksia vai keretäänkö ne myymään pois ku tyhjennetään varastoja syksyä varten.
Ei taida kuiten jaksaa oottaa uutta mallia ku menis talven alkuun ku sen sais.

Jänniä aikoja eletään

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Itekki täs kovasti pohtinu että tilatakko double vai kokeilisko nutrailia tai dd10.



Miksi maksaa 500-1000€ enemmän. Mitä parempaa saat ? Feltissä on muistaakseni surkean paska takanapa jo valmiina, toki eipä tuo sunringlekään mikään hyvää parempi ole.

----------


## hcf

> Miksi maksaa 500-1000€ enemmän. Mitä parempaa saat ? Feltissä on muistaakseni surkean paska takanapa jo valmiina, toki eipä tuo sunringlekään mikään hyvää parempi ole.



Totta turiset. Tilattu. Kaipasinki vähä rohkasua täältä 
😀
Pistäkkö sen linkin oikeaan anglesettiin uusiksi. Ei jaksa selata millä sivulla se oli

----------


## Nigulas

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/20-...tube-945-p.asp

Tuon olin minä tallentanu. Samaa hakusessa. Tääkö se nyt passaa tuohon mun Single Scooppiin 2018 malliin? Mikä on se oikee millimalli?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Totta turiset. Tilattu. Kaipasinki vähä rohkasua täältä 
> 
> Pistäkkö sen linkin oikeaan anglesettiin uusiksi. Ei jaksa selata millä sivulla se oli



Tuo on oikea mikä jo linkattiin. Itselläni on -2 astetta. 





> http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/20-...tube-945-p.asp
> 
> Tääkö se nyt passaa tuohon mun Single Scooppiin 2018 malliin? Mikä on se oikee millimalli?



Kyllä pitäisi olla. Tuleeko kuitukeulan kanssa vai bluton, jos laitat bluton niin meillä kotona todettiin kauniimmalle osapuolelle että single + jälkiasennettu bluto ei tarvitse loivennusta kun bluto on sen verran pidempi kuin kuitukeula jolloin kulma loivenee jo itsekseen. Headtube mitta M-koon Silverbackeissä on muistaakseni 110mm, kannattaa tarkistaa Silverbackin sivuilta tuo jos runkokoko on jokin muu.

----------


## Pullotunkkaaja

Kertokaapas, Scoop Single vai Double???.. Pyörä tulisi ympärivuotiseen ajoon, enemmänkin rauhallisempaa ajoa monipuolisesti tiellä sekä maastossa kuin teknistä tykitystä. Tulisi käytettyä myös useamman päivän pyörävaeltelussa..

----------


## hcf

Se o ihan omista mieltymyksistä kiinni. Haluatko valmiiksi 1x11? Joustoa vai ei(sitä täytyy huoltaa)
Ite hankin jouston sen takia että ranteet oli paskana viime kesänä fattyllä. Tulee kuiten ajettua sen verran rynkyttävää maastoa. Tangonvaihto nyt helepotti aika paljon mutta ei oteta riskejä enään

----------


## Tw1npe4ks

Otin ekaa kertaa irti Double Scoopista takarenkaan, kun otin läpiakselin irtin niin jostain välistä tippui prikka, mihinkään väliin se kuuluu?

----------


## Tw1npe4ks

> Otin ekaa kertaa irti Double Scoopista takarenkaan, kun otin läpiakselin irtin niin jostain välistä tippui prikka, mihinkään väliin se kuuluu?



Se oli sellainen alumiinin värinen

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Otin ekaa kertaa irti Double Scoopista takarenkaan, kun otin läpiakselin irtin niin jostain välistä tippui prikka, mihinkään väliin se kuuluu?



Edellinen ongelman ratkoja : "Prikka kuuluu nähtävästi tässä rungossa vaihtajan puoleiseen päätyyn, sillä ilman prikkaa ketju hinkkasi jatkuvasti rattaiden kylkeen." 
No vastaavasti meidän talouden singlessä en sitä edes laittanut takaisin, en nähnyt sille mitään käyttöä tuola välissä. Vaihteet pelaa kun junan vessa  :Hymy:  Sitten taas 2 doublea omistaneena ei kummassakaan ole tuommoista ollut.

----------


## Tw1npe4ks

> Edellinen ongelman ratkoja : "Prikka kuuluu nähtävästi tässä rungossa vaihtajan puoleiseen päätyyn, sillä ilman prikkaa ketju hinkkasi jatkuvasti rattaiden kylkeen." 
> No vastaavasti meidän talouden singlessä en sitä edes laittanut takaisin, en nähnyt sille mitään käyttöä tuola välissä. Vaihteet pelaa kun junan vessa  Sitten taas 2 doublea omistaneena ei kummassakaan ole tuommoista ollut.



Epäilinkin että sieltä se oli, kiitoksia!

----------


## Lakuduunaa

https://silverbacklab.com/product/s-electro-fat-2/ 
Tuommoiseen törmäsin eilis myöhäisillan somekierroksella. Keulakulma 69,5 °, alkaakohan silverback ymmärtämään nyt että hieman loivempi keulakulma onkin parempi.. ?

----------


## solisti

Eikös ne todenneet sen jo aiemmissa testeissään, että Fattyn keulakulmaa loivennetaan asteella seuraavaan versioon.  

https://media.silverbacklab.com/news...tegory=Product

"The decision was made to update the frame slackening the head angle by 1degree - it is positively noticable on descents and not so much on slower rides - as well as retaining the do-it-all nature of the bike."

----------


## hcf

> Tuo on oikea mikä jo linkattiin. Itselläni on -2 astetta.



Jep! Häätyy eka ajella normaalina että huomaa miten se keulakulma vaikuttaa ku siitä niin kovasti puhutaan  :Hymy: 
Ootko vaihtanu eteen 1x?

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Ootko vaihtanu eteen 1x?



Joo, nyt on absoluteblackin 104 bcd 32t ovaali paikallaan.

----------


## mahead

> http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/20-...tube-945-p.asp
> Tääkö se nyt passaa tuohon mun Single Scooppiin 2018 malliin? Mikä on se oikee millimalli?



Entä sopiiko tuo myös Single Scoop 2017 -malliin? Ajattelin vihdoinkin tilata tuon kun ollut pitkään mielessä, mutta nää jutut ei nyt ihan vahvimmalle ydinosaamisalueelle osu.





> Kyllä pitäisi olla. Tuleeko kuitukeulan kanssa vai bluton, jos laitat bluton niin meillä kotona todettiin kauniimmalle osapuolelle että single + jälkiasennettu bluto ei tarvitse loivennusta kun bluto on sen verran pidempi kuin kuitukeula jolloin kulma loivenee jo itsekseen. Headtube mitta M-koon Silverbackeissä on muistaakseni 110mm, kannattaa tarkistaa Silverbackin sivuilta tuo jos runkokoko on jokin muu.



Itsekin ajattelin -2 asteisen version tilata. Mutta kuinkahan, kun mulla on vähän ollut aatoksissa myös Manitou Mastodon -keulan laittaminen, niin jäisikö tämä kulmakilke sitten turhaksi..?

----------


## hcf

Mastodonin kans häätyy varmaan selvittää että meneekö se edes scooppiin. Aika monessa fillarissa on että tukee blutoa mutta ei mastotodonia ku lueskellu noita "usein kysyttyjä kysymyksiä". Ei hajuakkaa mistä se on kiinni.

----------


## PK1

Varmaan siitä että mastodon järeämpänä saattaa stongaa kääntäessä osua viistoputkeen herkemmin kuin Bluto.

----------


## mahead

Kappas, tää oli uutta tietoa, kiitos. Bluto RCT3 olis Bike24.comissa alessa nyt vähän vaille 500 e. Jos Blutoon joudun päätymään, niin varmaan se olis tuo RCT3 kun ainakin ruudulla kuulostaa hyvältä tuo mahdollisuus säätää polkuajoihin tarkoitettu vaimennus.

----------


## hcf

Oli ideana siirtäää fattystä doublee nuo m615 jarrut ja m315:set fattyyn mut eihän se piru onnistukkaa ku fattys tulee vaihtaja kiinni jarrukahvaan ja doublessa ne kumpiki on omilla tankokiinnikkeillä. Tai onnistuu mut fattys ei saa sit vaihtajaa kiinni nuohin m315:siin.
Noh häätyy ostaa koko setti jossai vaiheessa

----------


## Esabbi

Tommoinen crc:ltä, sit pari herätettä et saa 50€ rikki ei tuu posteja. 

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

Pitää vissii ostaa bleedaus vermeetki ku joutuu irrottaan letkut`?

----------


## Kiituri

Tuli sellanen todennettua että Verkkis ei siten kykene/halua toimittamaan varaosia muutaman vuoden ikäiseen läskiin. Kyseessä on vapaaratas.
Katsotaan onko valmistahja kykenevämpi. Olivat kovin kiinnostuneita mikä liike ei vapaaratasta pysty toimittamaan mutta myy pyörää.

Onneksi tämä on itsellä vain talvipyöränä. Muuhun tarkoitukseen en keksi täysjäykälle läskille käyttöäkään  :Vink:  joten odotelkoot rauhassa valmistajan palautetta.

----------


## Pexxi

> Pitää vissii ostaa bleedaus vermeetki ku joutuu irrottaan letkut`?



Ei kai niitä tarvitse irrottaa jos vaan siirrät jarrut toiseen pyörään. Shimanolla pystyy ainakin lyhentämään letkuja ilmaamatta, en ole varma onko kaikissa malleissa.

----------


## Kekuliini

> Tuli sellanen todennettua että Verkkis ei siten kykene/halua toimittamaan varaosia muutaman vuoden ikäiseen läskiin. Kyseessä on vapaaratas.
> Katsotaan onko valmistahja kykenevämpi. Olivat kovin kiinnostuneita mikä liike ei vapaaratasta pysty toimittamaan mutta myy pyörää.
> 
> Onneksi tämä on itsellä vain talvipyöränä. Muuhun tarkoitukseen en keksi täysjäykälle läskille käyttöäkään  joten odotelkoot rauhassa valmistajan palautetta.



 Taitaa Sekatavarakauppa.com:lla loppua kiinnostus takuun päätyttyä😁 
Sain takuuaikana kyllä vaihdatettua väljän taka -akselin -17 Singleeni, joten siitä pisteet verkkikselle.

----------


## hcf

Onko tietoa millä teipillä nää uudet silverbackit on teipattu? Näyttäs olevan 80mm:stä tubeless teippiä. Eli koko vanteen levystä.
2016 malleissa tuli vielä kapeaa teippiä jota oli vedetty useampi kiekka vierekkäin.
Oiskohan tätä?

----------


## Kekuliini

Mun vanteissa lienee juurikin tuota linkin mukaista teippiä; ainakin väri ja leveys stemmaa. Hyvin on kestänyt 1,5 vuotta ja useammat renkaanvaihdot, tubeless, of course😁

----------


## hcf

Joo oli kyllä heleppo vetasta tubeless verrattuna vanhoihin alex blizzerk:eihin. Niihin sai aina hiki hatussa vääntää rengasta hyllyn yli. mulefutteihin meni ihan kevyesti ja siltikki nousi hyllylle kuhan oli vaan nostanu sisuskumella eka toisen puolen

----------


## hcf

> Prikka kuuluu nähtävästi tässä rungossa vaihtajan puoleiseen päätyyn, sillä ilman prikkaa ketju hinkkasi jatkuvasti rattaiden kylkeen.
> Tietenkin jos takavaihtajan säätäisi kokonaan uusiksi, niin homma voisi onnistua ilman prikkaakin, sillä pelkkä vaihtajan hienosäätö ei riittänyt säätöön.
> TourDeTuusulanjärvi tuli ajettua viime lauantaina ja pyörä pelitti hienosti koko 60+ kilsaa, ihan mukava ensikosketus fatbike pyöräilyyn.



Tuohon rakoonko tuo kuuluu? Tipahti myös itellä rengasta irrottaessa. Ihan saleettiin hukkuu ku jossain maastossa renkaan irrottaa



ps. Takakiekko paketista 4400g. Tubeless  jumbo jim 4.8" snakeskinillä 3640g. Aika kivat laihikset  :Hymy:

----------


## Esabbi

> Joo oli kyllä heleppo vetasta tubeless verrattuna vanhoihin alex blizzerk:eihin. Niihin sai aina hiki hatussa vääntää rengasta hyllyn yli. mulefutteihin meni ihan kevyesti ja siltikki nousi hyllylle kuhan oli vaan nostanu sisuskumella eka toisen puolen



Totta. Turha ees yrittää vääntää rengasta metsässä satulalaukkuun mahtuvilla työkaluilla. Tuli oikein kylmähiki ku muisteli. 

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

Järkyttävän kovaääninen vapaaratas tos doubles. Olikos muillaki?

----------


## rantamies

> Järkyttävän kovaääninen vapaaratas tos doubles. Olikos muillaki?



Eipä noi sun ringlet ole sieltä hiljaisimmasta päästä. Jos haluaa hiljaisen, niin vaihtaa taakse Dt:n big riden. Itseä tuo räpätys ei haittaa niin kauan kuin toimii.

----------


## hcf

Jooh kyllähän se sinne hukkuu ku pistää musiikit korville. Jotenki se täällä asunnossa tuntu kovalta. Ekan koeajon ajoin äsken. Hyvin kulki ja tutulta tuntu mutta jarrut oli  vielä huonommat ku mitä odotin. .
Joutuu ihan liikaa käyttään voimaa  :Hymy: 
m615:silla jarrutteli vaikka yhellä sormella ilman voiman käyttöä.

Elikkäs tankoon kiinnitettävää vaihtajaa tilaukseen fattyyn ja vaihtaa jarrut siitä doublen kans

----------


## mahead

> Jooh kyllähän se sinne hukkuu ku pistää musiikit korville.



Ittekkin pistin melun merkille pyörän aikanaan saadessani, mutta ei se kyllä ole minua häirinnyt. Joskus jotkut ulkopuoliset saattaa kommentoida. Itte yritän toivoa että melu johtuu niin vahvoista kynsistä että kyse olisi hyvästä asiasta, mutta tiedäppä tuota.





> jarrut oli  vielä huonommat ku mitä odotin. .



Ne kyllä paranee kun ajaa, mutta ei toki määräänsä enempää. BR615 metallipaloilla on kyllä täällä riittänyt hyvin.

----------


## hcf

> Ne kyllä paranee kun ajaa, mutta ei toki määräänsä enempää. BR615 metallipaloilla on kyllä täällä riittänyt hyvin.



Noh singlessä onki hyvät jarrut. m615 tai m6000. Ei muista kumpaa vuosiamallia sulla oli.
Tos doublessa on m315. Selkeä pullonkaula. Noh vaihoin vanhasta fattystä m615:set.

Ehkä ne hieman ois parantunu jarrutellessa

----------


## Nigulas

On kyllä ollut mies yhtä hymyä, kun on tuolla Singlellä rymynnyt ihan vakio renkailla ja sisureilla. Erittäin hyvä ostos! Nyt vielä tulossa bluto nokkaan ja kesäksi kaposemmat Jimit litkuilla, niin ai että...  Sentin pari pidemmän stemmin vielä hankin ja tangon vaihdan niin bueno.

Onko mulla perseessä vikaa vai penkissä kun sitä kolottaa ajelujen jälkeen.  :Leveä hymy:  En ole siis aiemmin lainkaan pyöräillyt varmaan kymmeneen vuoteen niin voi olla ihan tottumis kysymys. Ajattelin kesäksi ostaa jotku foxin topatut shortsit, jos sekin vähän pehmittäis.

----------


## hcf

Topatut housut on ihan pakolliset näitten kans. Ainaki pitempien lenkkien kans.
Kyl se scoopin vakio penkkiki kolottaa aluksi vaikka ois topatut housutki. Ahteri tottuu ajan kans


Ei kauheesti jää bluton ja bud:in väliin tilaa. Ei saa mucky nutz:ja asennettua

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Kyl se scoopin vakio penkkiki kolottaa aluksi vaikka ois topatut housutki. Ahteri tottuu ajan kans



Ei kyllä minun perseelle tuo vakio satula sitten ottanut istuakseen vaikka oli myös pehmustetta joten marssin sen kanssa lundbergille ja pyysin jotain vähemmän satuttavampaa tilalle. Ja se vajaa satasen sijoitus ei vieläkään ole kaduttanut. 

Mikähän siinä kun tuo prikka on toisilla ja toisilla ei. Mihin se vaikuttaa ?

----------


## hcf

> Mikähän siinä kun tuo prikka on toisilla ja toisilla ei. Mihin se vaikuttaa ?



jaa-a. laitoin kyselyn silverbackille. Eivät oo vastannu vielä

----------


## Nigulas

Juuri tätä vähän hainkin eli tekosyyn ostaa jotain paremmin vielä omaan silmään istuvaa tilalle.  :Leveä hymy:  Eli topatut housut ja uus satula hankintalistalle! Aiheesta vähän poiketen millaiseen päädyit? 



> Ei kyllä minun perseelle tuo vakio satula sitten ottanut istuakseen vaikka oli myös pehmustetta joten marssin sen kanssa lundbergille ja pyysin jotain vähemmän satuttavampaa tilalle. Ja se vajaa satasen sijoitus ei vieläkään ole kaduttanut. 
> 
> Mikähän siinä kun tuo prikka on toisilla ja toisilla ei. Mihin se vaikuttaa ?

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Aiheesta vähän poiketen millaiseen päädyit?



Kannattaa toki käydä istuinluumittauksessa jotta saat oikean levyisen satulan.
https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...olorCode=black

----------


## travelleroftime

> Kannattaa toki käydä istuinluumittauksessa jotta saat oikean levyisen satulan.
> https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...olorCode=black




??? Istu viivoittimen päälle ?

Siis oikeasti, kuinka tarkkaa tiedettä se voi olla ? Bikefit tietty asia erikseen...

----------


## Moska

Istuinluuthan voi mitata pahvin avulla aika tarkkaan. Pääsee suunnalle sopivan jakkaran leveydestä. Siltikin haitaria joutuu totuttamaan  että löytyy mukava ja puuduttamaton istuin. Ovat yleensä aika kovia, ainakin maantiellä.

----------


## hcf

Ite laitoin charge spoon. Halpa penkki ja istuu ainaki omaan ahteriin hyvin. Silverbackin suorassa istuimessa aina perse vaelsi.

----------


## suksikari

> Tuli sellanen todennettua että Verkkis ei siten kykene/halua toimittamaan varaosia muutaman vuoden ikäiseen läskiin. Kyseessä on vapaaratas.
> Katsotaan onko valmistahja kykenevämpi. Olivat kovin kiinnostuneita mikä liike ei vapaaratasta pysty toimittamaan mutta myy pyörää.
> 
> Onneksi tämä on itsellä vain talvipyöränä. Muuhun tarkoitukseen en keksi täysjäykälle läskille käyttöäkään  joten odotelkoot rauhassa valmistajan palautetta.



Silverback ei ole toimittanut tarvittavaa määrää vapaarattaita Verkkokauppaan ja uusia on odoteltu jo jonkin aikaa, joten eikähän niitä sulle sieltä saada. Silverback ei ole kaikkein tehokkan näiden asioiden hoidossa, ja kyseisessä fillarimallissa on käytetty ainakin kahta eri vapaaratas mallia tuotantoerien kohdalla.

----------


## mahead

> Onko mulla perseessä vikaa vai penkissä kun sitä kolottaa ajelujen jälkeen.  En ole siis aiemmin lainkaan pyöräillyt varmaan kymmeneen vuoteen niin voi olla ihan tottumis kysymys. Ajattelin kesäksi ostaa jotku foxin topatut shortsit, jos sekin vähän pehmittäis.



Mulla oli vajaan vuoden ajan vakiopenkki ajossa. Joku suositteli joskus Bilteman jotain penkkiä, ei maksanut paljon ja oli mulle aivan liian pehmeä. Sitten entuudestaan löytyy Brooksin B17, mutta se oli liian liukas jolloin takapuoli valui aina väärään kohtaan. Kummankin kokeilun jälkeen palasin aina vakiosatulaan, vaikka senkin kanssa tuntia pidemmillä lenkeillä tuli takapuoli kipeäksi.

Sitten tuli hankittua tämä: https://www.xxl.fi/selle-italia-sadd...132650_1_style . On sopinut oikein hyvin omalle ahterille. Tai kyllä tuon kanssakin takapuoli kipeytyy, mutta nyt menee pari tuntia helposti ja jaloittelulla tai muuten tangolta ajelemalla saa lisäaikaa. Nelisen tuntia tais joku lenkki viime syksynä olla, mutta siitä muistelen että sen päivän kiintiö tuli täyteen. Seuraavana päivänä pystyi kuitenkin taas ajelemaan jotain pientä reissua.

1-2h lenkeillä en aina edes käytä pehmustettuja pöksyjä. Tuo on vähän kuin vakiosatula, mutta kovempi ja parempi. Ylitti omat odotukseni, kun silloin hintaakaan ei ollut kuin 39 e.

Cycloon ostin sittemmin vastaavan maantieajoon tarkoitetun istuimen. CRC:n alesta 25 e ja samat kokemukset toistui. Huvittavasti sekä Silverbackissa että Cannondalessa on Velon valmistamat lähes samanlaiset OEM-istuimet, ja molemmissa takapuoli puutui suunnilleen samassa ajassa.

----------


## Esabbi

Bikeshopista wrb:n jakkara( rocket comp 142mm) on hyvä mun annelille ja hintaa vain 35€.

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Eräilijä

Moi!!!11v pojalle 150cm pitkä! Olen etsinyt 26tuumasta fatbikeä!!silverback stride fatty M/430!! Kenelläkään kokemuksia yms.kyseisestä mallista?? En ole ite niin tietoinen pyöristä!!max hinta pitäs olla 600e. Tuo pyörä menis siihen!!kiitti jo vastauksista etukäteen :Hymy:

----------


## Tw1npe4ks

> Tuohon rakoonko tuo kuuluu? Tipahti myös itellä rengasta irrottaessa. Ihan saleettiin hukkuu ku jossain maastossa renkaan irrottaa
> 
> 
> 
> ps. Takakiekko paketista 4400g. Tubeless  jumbo jim 4.8" snakeskinillä 3640g. Aika kivat laihikset



Mä jätin tuon prikan kokonaan nyt pois, takavaihtajan joutu säätämään uusiksi ettei hinkannut ketju rattaisiin, mutta sen jälkeen en ole huomannut mitään eroa siihen että oli paikallaan.

----------


## hcf

> Mä jätin tuon prikan kokonaan nyt pois, takavaihtajan joutu säätämään uusiksi ettei hinkannut ketju rattaisiin, mutta sen jälkeen en ole huomannut mitään eroa siihen että oli paikallaan.



Joo ei tuntunu silverback myöskään tietävän 😁
Häätyy heittää veke

----------


## hopeaselkä

Verkkokaupan Silverbackeissa on useimmiten 4.7" renkaat, mutta Verkkokauppa ei itse myy varaosina 4.7" renkaita. Käykö noille samoille vanteille esim. rengaskoot 4.0"-4.8", vai pitääkö sen olla justiinsa 4.7"? Ei noista kuvauksista näytä löytyvän mitään sellaista tietoa, millä sen pystyisi päättelemään, vai olenko mä vaan tyhmä?

----------


## Nigulas

Käy kyllä muutkin koot noille vanteille. Ainakin nuo mitkä mainitsitkin. Nuo fillarin omatkaan renkaat ei taida olla ihan 4.7" oikeilta mitoiltaan. 



> Verkkokaupan Silverbackeissa on useimmiten 4.7" renkaat, mutta Verkkokauppa ei itse myy varaosina 4.7" renkaita. Käykö noille samoille vanteille esim. rengaskoot 4.0"-4.8", vai pitääkö sen olla justiinsa 4.7"? Ei noista kuvauksista näytä löytyvän mitään sellaista tietoa, millä sen pystyisi päättelemään, vai olenko mä vaan tyhmä?

----------


## hopeaselkä

> Käy kyllä muutkin koot noille vanteille. Ainakin nuo mitkä mainitsitkin. Nuo fillarin omatkaan renkaat ei taida olla ihan 4.7" oikeilta mitoiltaan.



Hyvä tietää, thanks!

----------


## Jullikka

Hei

Silverback scoop fatty 2016 pyörästä hajosi vapaarattaan runko. Mistä ja mikä uusi runko siihen käy? Merkkiä vanhassa ei ole enkä ole saanut silverbackiltä vastausta kysymykseen.

----------


## hcf

^Kysäsitkö sen lomakkeen kautta niitten sivuilla? Ettei mene roskaposti suodattimeen.
Vastaukseen meni ainaki itellä useampi päivä

----------


## Jullikka

Viikko sitten laitoin kyselyä sen lomakkeen kautta ja ei vastausta roskapostiin tai muuallekaan

----------


## Nigulas

Olipas mukavan helppo homma tuo litkutus vakio renkaalle, kun tuossa harjoittelin tulevaa kesäkumia varten. Hirvisäkkiä käytin ja tollasella pumpulla mihin pystyy säiliöön pumppaamaan ni nous nätisti paikalleen.

----------


## hcf

> Olipas mukavan helppo homma tuo litkutus vakio renkaalle, kun tuossa harjoittelin tulevaa kesäkumia varten. Hirvisäkkiä käytin ja tollasella pumpulla mihin pystyy säiliöön pumppaamaan ni nous nätisti paikalleen.



Vanteissahan oli hyvät teipit jo valmiina. Ite heitin vanhat kumet ja litkut vaan paikalleen toisesta pyörästä niin tiivisty  :Leveä hymy: 
Ei varmaan ollu ku desi ainetta per rengas. Tosin lisäsin toisen desin ku aineet saapui postissa
-helpoin tubeless ikinä-

Häätyy ostaa tota sunringlen teippiä jos häätyy joskus vielä laittaa uudestaan. On just eikä melekee oikean kokosta

----------


## Nigulas

> Vanteissahan oli hyvät teipit jo valmiina. Ite heitin vanhat kumet ja litkut vaan paikalleen toisesta pyörästä niin tiivisty 
> Ei varmaan ollu ku desi ainetta per rengas.
> -helpoin tubeless ikinä-
> 
> Häätyy ostaa tota sunringlen teippiä jos häätyy joskus vielä laittaa uudestaan. On just eikä melekee oikean kokosta



Joo oli hyvät teipit kyllä.  :Leveä hymy:  Ajattelin nyt laittaa pussia kun kerran oli ja tuolla oli peloteltu ettei siitä tuu mitään niin pelasin varman päälle. Maanantaina pitäs tulla viimeistään Jumbo Jim 4" taaksekin ja blutoon siniset tarrat. Voi kokeilla sit tuota ilman pussia.  :Hymy:  Itellä meni kanssa joku desi just.

----------


## solisti

> Hei
> 
> Silverback scoop fatty 2016 pyörästä hajosi vapaarattaan runko. Mistä ja mikä uusi runko siihen käy? Merkkiä vanhassa ei ole enkä ole saanut silverbackiltä vastausta kysymykseen.



Moduksen napoja ne taitaa olla. Konelaakereilla oleva napa, jossa vapaaratas on pultilla kiinni? Huollossa laitettiin joskus joku Spessun Joytech 142x12 tms. vapaaratas tilalle. Jossain tässä ketjussa pitäisi olla tarkemmin... muistaakseni tuollainen http://www.mcconveycycles.com/8219/p...ehub-body.aspx

----------


## Jullikka

Hei, kiitos! Huippuhomma! Eikun tilaamaan.

----------


## Esabbi

Ei mun fattyssä ainakaan tollainen vapari ollu. Moduksen konelaakerinapaha on kyseessä?

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## solisti

> Ei mun fattyssä ainakaan tollainen vapari ollu. Moduksen konelaakerinapaha on kyseessä?
> 
> Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



2016 Fatty, moduksen navoilla (oranssit konelaakerit) . 2 yksilössä joiden kanssa oon ollut tekemisissä oli tuollainen... muistaakseni. Pitää kaivaa nuo vanhat postaukset. Miten tuo eroaa sun näkemyksestä?

----------


## solisti

Tuossa vielä aiemmista keskusteluista viesti, jossa on Pekan kuva tuosta vaparista. 
Irroitus vastapäivään jarrulevyn puolelta, M12 kuusiokolo.





>

----------


## Jullikka

Ja tämä siis se Spessun runko mistä laitoit aiemmin linkin?

----------


## solisti

Tuo kuvan vapaarattaan runko on siis irrotettu Scoopista. Minusta tuo on sama kuin Spessun Joytech (s142100001). Ja sellainen on mun vanhaan Scooppiin vaihdettu Specialbikessa, muistan laskusta kun vitutti maksaa takuunalaisesta pyörästä tuon korjaus.  :Hymy: . Taisipa tuokin loppujaan hajota. Ainakin kaksi nuita tuli vaihdettua. Se laakerin "pohja" halkeaa ja laakeri alkaa elämään, renkaassa tuntuu tällöin välys sivusuuntaan heilutettaessa. Ne päätyholkit kannattaa pitää kireällä.



> Ja tämä siis se Spessun runko mistä laitoit aiemmin linkin?

----------


## Jullikka

Joo, mullaki lohkes se rinkula siitä, metallisuikaleita oli irrallaan ku aukasin. Itse en saanu edes sitä osaa irti, piti ammattimiehelle viedä että aukes. Mutta pitää tilata toi spessun osa ja kokeilla onnea.. Kiitoksia paljon avusta.

----------


## solisti

Oulun specialbikessä voi olla noita hyllyssä... kannattaa varmaan kysyä jos haluaa nopeammin. Ovat Silverbackin takuuhuolto myöskin, niin tietävät mikä osa siihen passaa.

----------


## hcf

Rovaniemellä verkkokauppa.com:in takuu huoltaja on ainaki ollu https://www.facebook.com/mjbikeservice/ 
Sillä ei kyl varmaan mitään osia ole hyllyssä mutta tietoa saattaa olla

----------


## Nigulas

On eri pari rengasta ja vannetta. Stemmi, tanko ja penkkikin on vielä matkalla, mut nyt on jo hauska ajella kun renkaissa litkua ja hiki virtaa. Pari nippusidettä tekis kanssa hyvää.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mahead

Keskiön suunnalta rupes kuulumaan naksetta joku aika tulvalätäköissä uiskentelun jälkeen. Periaatteessa ääni vois kuulua cinch-rattaastakin tai polkimista, mutta ajattelin silti purkaa, putsata ja rasvata koko keskiön. Mutta miten tuo toinen kampi + läpimenevä akseli pitäis tästä irrota? Meneekö vain kovasti tuosta ajopuolen akselista kopauttamalla, vai onko jossain jotain mitä pitää vielä ruuvata irti?

Kuvastakin näkee että kaikenlaisessa sotkussa on menty.

----------


## solisti

> Mutta miten tuo toinen kampi + läpimenevä akseli pitäis tästä irrota? Meneekö vain kovasti tuosta ajopuolen akselista kopauttamalla, vai onko jossain jotain mitä pitää vielä ruuvata irti?



Kopauttamalla vaikka kumivasaralla.

----------


## mahead

> Kopauttamalla vaikka kumivasaralla.



Ok, kiitos tiedosta. Itse asiassa juurikin kumivasaralla sitä kopautinkin jo, mutta vissiin voimaa olisi saanut olla reilusti enemmän (en uskaltanut kovin lujasti napauttaa kun en tiennyt pitäisikökään sen tuosta vielä irrota).

----------


## mahead

No nyt on keskiö kaikkineen irroiteltu. Kyllähän toinen laakeri vaikutti  olevan varsin rouheassa kunnossa, joten siitä varmaan naksuminenkin  kuului. Race Facen X-Type -keskiön laakerit ei vissiin kovin laatukamaa  ole, ainakaan tämän jutun perusteella:  https://www.haydnwilliams.com/blog/r...ce-bb-bearings .  

Kunnollisiakin laakereita onneksi näyttäisi  löytyvän, joten pitää tilailla semmoinen. Mutta sillä aikaa pitäisi  saada nuo nykyiset laakerit jotenkin irti. Onko noihin mitään  pistepuikkoa parempaa kikkakolmosta (rikon kuitenkin ne alumiiniset laakerikupit samalla), kun ei millään huvittaisi satasen  ulosvetäjäsettiäkään lähteä hankkimaan?

Mutta jos  työkalukaupoille joutuu kuitenkin lähteä, riittääkö tuommoinen  liukuvasara systeemi, vai olisiko syytä olla kierrettävä vetäjä? Eli  esim.  https://www.tooloutlet.fi/fi/Tuottee...+10-32+mm/3309  vs.  https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...9ABI&amp;psc=1

----------


## rantamies

Näistä taitaa puuttua keskiön vedenpoistoreikä samalla tavalla mitä whiteista? Poraan omaan doubleen reiän viimeistään siinä vaiheessa kun osien takuuaika on päättynyt. Haarukassa olevat reiät teippasin umpeen ennen kevään vesikelejä.

----------


## solisti

> No nyt on keskiö kaikkineen irroiteltu. Kyllähän toinen laakeri vaikutti  olevan varsin rouheassa kunnossa, joten siitä varmaan naksuminenkin  kuului. Race Facen X-Type -keskiön laakerit ei vissiin kovin laatukamaa  ole, ainakaan tämän jutun perusteella:  https://www.haydnwilliams.com/blog/r...ce-bb-bearings .  
> 
> Kunnollisiakin laakereita onneksi näyttäisi  löytyvän, joten pitää tilailla semmoinen. Mutta sillä aikaa pitäisi  saada nuo nykyiset laakerit jotenkin irti. Onko noihin mitään  pistepuikkoa parempaa kikkakolmosta (rikon kuitenkin ne alumiiniset laakerikupit samalla), kun ei millään huvittaisi satasen  ulosvetäjäsettiäkään lähteä hankkimaan?
> 
> Mutta jos  työkalukaupoille joutuu kuitenkin lähteä, riittääkö tuommoinen  liukuvasara systeemi, vai olisiko syytä olla kierrettävä vetäjä? Eli  esim.  https://www.tooloutlet.fi/fi/Tuottee...+10-32+mm/3309  vs.  https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...9ABI&amp;psc=1



Ei taida kannattaa noiden pelkkien laakerien vaihtaminen, ainakaan vaiva ja kustannusmielessä. Uusi laakerisetti vaan tilaukseen. Shimanon keskiöt pitäisi toimia ihan samalla tavalla, niitä löytyy varmasti ihan mistä tahansa pyöräliikkeestä ja vaikka motonetistä. Racefacen setti taitaa olla sen ~40€, Shimanoja saa jo 15€ alkaen. Pelkät laakerit maksaa varmaan vähän vähemmän, ja ne voi olla laadukkaammat, mutta irrottamisessa ja kasaamisessa on hommaa. Tietty jos on osaamista ja työkalut, niin mikäpä siinä, kyllä se risa laakeri sieltä irtoaa vaikka pistepuikolla ja vasaralla ja laakerikuppi todennäköisesti säilyy ehjänä (joskus irrotin vanhasta, mutta en koskaan asentanut uutta tilalle).

----------


## mahead

> Ei taida kannattaa noiden pelkkien laakerien vaihtaminen, ainakaan vaiva ja kustannusmielessä. Uusi laakerisetti vaan tilaukseen. Shimanon keskiöt pitäisi toimia ihan samalla tavalla, niitä löytyy varmasti ihan mistä tahansa pyöräliikkeestä ja vaikka motonetistä. Racefacen setti taitaa olla sen ~40€, Shimanoja saa jo 15€ alkaen.



Tarkoitatko että tuon Racefacen keskiön voisi korvata esim. tämmöisellä: http://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/381795/...ntti--BSA-68mm ? Että tuolta kun poistaa nuo kantikkaat sisuskalut, niin Racefacen kammet akselineen menisi heittämällä tilalle? Jos jotenkin noin, niin tuopa kävisi hyvin.

----------


## elasto

> Tarkoitatko että tuon Racefacen keskiön voisi korvata esim. tämmöisellä: http://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/381795/...ntti--BSA-68mm ? Että tuolta kun poistaa nuo kantikkaat sisuskalut, niin Racefacen kammet akselineen menisi heittämällä tilalle? Jos jotenkin noin, niin tuopa kävisi hyvin.



Ei vaan tämä: http://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/385003/...-kierre--Deore

----------


## solisti

> Tarkoitatko että tuon Racefacen keskiön voisi korvata esim. tämmöisellä: http://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/381795/...ntti--BSA-68mm ? Että tuolta kun poistaa nuo kantikkaat sisuskalut, niin Racefacen kammet akselineen menisi heittämällä tilalle? Jos jotenkin noin, niin tuopa kävisi hyvin.



En, vaan vaikka tuollainen SM-BB52 HTII BSA sopii tilalle. http://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/385003/...-kierre--Deore.
Käytät vaan sen keskiputken vanhasta (tai jätät pois). Akselin halkaisija on sama ja ei pitäisi olla ongelmaa. Ainakin RF Ride-kampien laakereiden tilalle istui nätisti.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Muutkin ovat todenneet singlen hyvän tuunattavuuden. 



Pienen pieni Suomi pääsi Silverbackbikesin haastatteluun : https://media.silverbacklab.com/news...id=MzEyMjMzOTQ

----------


## mahead

> Ei vaan tämä: http://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/385003/...-kierre--Deore







> En, vaan vaikka tuollainen SM-BB52 HTII BSA sopii tilalle. http://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/385003/...-kierre--Deore.
> Käytät vaan sen keskiputken vanhasta (tai jätät pois). Akselin  halkaisija on sama ja ei pitäisi olla ongelmaa. Ainakin RF Ride-kampien  laakereiden tilalle istui nätisti.



Kiitoksia molemmat, elasto & solisti. Motonetin hyllytiedot eivät pitäneet paikkaansa joten piti vähän maksaa Suvalalle ekstraa, mutta osan sai käteen saman tien perjantaina ja tänään sen sitten laittelin paikalleen. Kuten sanoitte, hyvin sopi entisten osien kanssa yhteen ja pikaisella testauksella myös naksuminen jäi pois. Joten eipä muuta kuin taas kovaa ja möykkyistä ajoa, ainakin ellen mokannut kasaamisen kanssa jotenkin.  :Hymy:  (Lähinnä huolestuttaa yksi piiloon jäävä prikka / tiiviste, jota en älynnyt tarkistaa ennen osien asennusta että oliko se myös toisella puolella. Melko varmasti oli, koska ei sen sieltä itsekseen olisi pitänyt missään vaiheessa irrota, mutta vähän häirää silti.)

----------


## mahead

No ei se projekti ihan nappiin mennyt. Tuon edellisen viestin jälkeen polkiessa kuului vähän eri taajuuksista rousketta, kuin alunperin. Looginen johtopäätös tietysti oli, että kasauksessa oli jokin mennyt vikaan. Tänään nappasin kammet vielä uudelleen irti ja puhdistin & rasvasin kaiken uudemman kerran. Ja varmistin että kaikki menisi kuten pitää. Mutta jokin siellä vaan vieläkin rohisee. Huomaako kukaan teenkö tässä jotain väärin:

Keskiö avattuna ja putsattuna:


Kierteiden rasvaus:


Keskiön osat puhdistettuina:


Ainoat varsinaiset irto-osat, jotka periaatteessa voisivat olla väärin paikallaan (kuvassa vähän roskaiset, puhdistin nämäkin ennen paikalleen laittoa):


Laitoin nuo edellisen kuvan osat niin, että alimpana oleva o-rengas (1) tuli keskimmäisen holkin (2) sisään. Ylimmässä spacerissa (3) on vastaava rengas tuon punaisen renkaan vieressä. Sitten asettelin nuo niin, että rungosta kampiin päin järjestys oli 1-2-3. Mallia otin toisesta kammesta, josta en missään vaiheessa mitään ollut purkanut:


Osat paikallaan, kiristämättä:


Sitten kammen kanssa, 61 Nm kireydelle väännettynä:


Ohjeeksi katsoin joitakin youtube-videoita, sekä sitten näitä lappusia: https://www.raceface.com/media/B30067-B-Web.pdf ja https://www.raceface.com/media/B1018...lation-Web.pdf .

Tältä kuulostaa kun polkee (videolla remppavaatteet, ei ajotamineita  :Hymy:  ):




Vaimeammin kuuluva laahaava ääni kuuluu jarruista (rutina kuuluu paremmin kun polkimilla on vastusta). Polkiessa myös tuntuma on epänormaali, eli rutina on aistittavissa myös sitä kautta.

Meneekö tuon keskiön kanssa jokin pieleen, vai etsinkö vikaa väärästä suunnasta? Vaihdoin samassa yhteydessä myös ketjut sekä takarenkaan ja irrotin sekä putsasin polkimet ja eturattaan, joten keskiö ei ole ainut osa joka on muuttunut. Vaikea silti uskoa että noista muista olisi tämmöistä vikaa poikinut. Rutina kuuluu myös jos poljen vain jomman kumman puolen kammella, joten se sulkee mielestäni polkimet pois.

----------


## mahead

Näköjään videoita voi olla upotettuna vain yksi per viesti, joten tässä vielä toinen video tilanteesta jolloin ketjut eivät olleet paikallaan:





Vapaasti pyöriteltynä kaikki kuulostaa mielestäni hyvältä, ja kammet jäävät myös pyörimään riittävän pitkäksi aikaa, eli mikään  ei tunnu erityisemmin hankaavan mihinkään (videolla kuuluva narahdus johtuu siitä että eturengas heilahtaa telinettä  vasten).

----------


## Kanuuna

Veikkaisin kulunutta etulehteä. Ittellä oli just muutamia viikkoja takaperin samanlista meteliä, kun ketjuja vaihtelin ja aattelin, ettei pakka vaan oo kulahtanu. Eturieska vaihtamalla rutina hävisi. Etulehdelle tulee niin paljon kuormaa kun 1X zysteemissä se on koko ajan käytössä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mahead

> Veikkaisin kulunutta etulehteä. Ittellä oli just muutamia viikkoja takaperin samanlista meteliä, kun ketjuja vaihtelin ja aattelin, ettei pakka vaan oo kulahtanu. Eturieska vaihtamalla rutina hävisi. Etulehdelle tulee niin paljon kuormaa kun 1X zysteemissä se on koko ajan käytössä.



Kiitoksia veikkauksesta. Sitä vastaan vähän sotii se, että rutina alkoi tuntumaan jalkoihin vasta tämän projektin jälkeen, ja eturatas on vasta muutaman tonnin ajettu. Mutta lähes käyttämätön ratas sattuu onneksi löytymään laatikosta,  joten äkkiähän tuon testaa. Täytyy illalla kokeilla.

----------


## solisti

Eiköhän tuo ketjun kulkuun liity. Käytitkö sen irti? Takavaihtajan rissan ohjurin väärällä puolella?

----------


## hcf

> Eiköhän tuo ketjun kulkuun liity. Käytitkö sen irti? Takavaihtajan rissan ohjurin väärällä puolella?



Tuo on muuten mullaki käyny joskus. Meni kauan ku älysin mistä se ääni tuli  :Hymy:

----------


## Kanuuna

> Kiitoksia veikkauksesta. Sitä vastaan vähän sotii se, että rutina alkoi tuntumaan jalkoihin vasta tämän projektin jälkeen, ja eturatas on vasta muutaman tonnin ajettu. Mutta lähes käyttämätön ratas sattuu onneksi löytymään laatikosta,  joten äkkiähän tuon testaa. Täytyy illalla kokeilla.



Mun etulehdellä oli nelisen tonnia pyöritelty vaihdettaessa.  Ei hirveesti siis.

----------


## mahead

> Mun etulehdellä oli nelisen tonnia pyöritelty vaihdettaessa. Ei hirveesti siis.



Tyhmähän sitä monesti tulee oltua, mutta onneksi en niin tyhmä ollut että olisin jättänyt kokeilematta sitä toista ratasta noiden aiemmin mainitsemieni perusteluiden valossa.

Nappasin läskin tänään varastosta ja testasin ajamista; kammet rutisi kuten eilenkin videolla. Vaihdoin rattaan ja heti rutina jäi pois. En vieläkään voinut uskoa että siitä olis kiinni, joten vaihdoin vanhan rattaan takaisin. Ja rutina alkoi. Ja laitoin uudelleen vähemmän ajetun rattaan, ja rutina jäi pois. Joten näköjään AbsoluteBlackin 26t kesti sitten vähän reilut 3000 km / 14 kk. Vähän kyllä odotin pidempää kestoa. Vaihdan kuitenkin ketjut aina kun 0,75 % venymä tulee täyteen, eli vajaan tonnin välein. Ja pidän ketjuja hyvässä rasvassa.

Joten kovasti kiitoksia tästä vinkistä, itse jos olisin asioita poissulkenut niin tuo eturatas olis varmaan ollut viimeisimpiä listalla.

Liitän tähän vielä kuvan siitä rattaasta. Näyttääkö tää teidän silmiin kuluneelta? Omaan silmääni tuo ei näytä yhtään kuluneelta, mutta eipä mulla näistä kauheasti kokemusta olekaan.

----------


## solisti

Ei se äkkiseltään pahalta näytä. Ja jännästi remontin jälkeen tuli tuokin ilmi... siinä vaiheessa vissiin tarkemmin kuuntelee. Hyvä että korjaantui  :Hymy: .

----------


## mahead

> Ei se äkkiseltään pahalta näytä. Ja jännästi remontin jälkeen tuli tuokin ilmi... siinä vaiheessa vissiin tarkemmin kuuntelee. Hyvä että korjaantui .



Se oli se kun vaihdoin ketjun samalla kun käytin keskiön auki. Eli mulla oli näköjään kaksi vikaa: kulunut laakeri (= alkuperäisen kilkatuksen lähde), ja kulunut eturatas. Rattaan kulumisesta en vaan tiennyt mitään kun remonttiin asti oli vanha ketju ja sen kanssa nuo pelasivat hyvin yhteen. Varmaan muutaman viikon takainen sulamisvesistöissä ajelu vaati veronsa, kun muistaakseni silloin kulumismittari näytti että venymää on yli 0,5 % mutta alle 0,75 %. Ja sen jälkeen ehdin ehkä satakunta kilometriä ajamaan.

----------


## solisti

> Se oli se kun vaihdoin ketjun samalla kun käytin keskiön auki. Eli mulla oli näköjään kaksi vikaa: kulunut laakeri (= alkuperäisen kilkatuksen lähde), ja kulunut eturatas. Rattaan kulumisesta en vaan tiennyt mitään kun remonttiin asti oli vanha ketju ja sen kanssa nuo pelasivat hyvin yhteen. Varmaan muutaman viikon takainen sulamisvesistöissä ajelu vaati veronsa, kun muistaakseni silloin kulumismittari näytti että venymää on yli 0,5 % mutta alle 0,75 %. Ja sen jälkeen ehdin ehkä satakunta kilometriä ajamaan.



Uusi ketju selittää toki, missasin tuon vikakuvauksestasi.

----------


## Snakeman

Kokemuksia omasta Silverbackista. Malli 2017 Single (XL), ajettu nyt 1.5v. Eturatas vaihdettu 30t -> 26t, takaratas 11-46. Erittäin tyytyväinen olen ollut. Tuo ratasmuutos oli aika ehdoton Keski-Suomen mäkiin, alkuperäinen setup ei ollut hyvä. Renkaina nyt kesäkäytössä Jumbo Jim 4.8. Erittäin hyvin on toiminut. Ajoin reilun vuoden alkuperäisillä BullDozereilla. Tehdasrengas, ei oikein hyvä missään olosuhteiisa, paitsi ehkä tiellä ja kovemmilla paineilla. Talvipoluilla varsinkin pito vaan loppui. Ensi talveksi sitten Bud/Lou alle. Vaikka paineita pudottaa, niin kyllähän läski kesäisillä kivikko- ja juurakkopoluilla käsille hakkaa, varsinkin täysjoustoon verrattuna. Toisaalta sitten varsinkin kosteissa paikoissa läski vaan menee. Lisäksi ajotuntuma paljon vakaampi verrattuna normi maasturiin. Ainoat ongelmat toistaiseksi olleet hajonnut takanapa (meni puolittain takuuseen) ja poikki mennyt satulatolppa. Rahoille on kyllä tullut vastinetta. Ja tuntuu sille, että ajan edetessä istahtaa paljon mieluummin läskin selkään. "Ei ne kilometrit vaan ajotunnit".

----------


## mahead

> Kokemuksia omasta Silverbackista. Malli 2017 Single (XL), ajettu nyt 1.5v. Eturatas vaihdettu 30t -> 26t, takaratas 11-46. Erittäin tyytyväinen olen ollut.



Aika samanlaisia fiiliksiä täällä Oulussa myös. Mulla edessä 24t ja takana 11-46t; harvoin noillakaan välityksillä raskaampia tarvitsisin. Renkaina Bud ja Bud (vajaan vuoden oli Lou); omaan makuun nuo ovat miellyttävämmät kuin niitä ennen olleet 4,8"-Jumbot koska juuri käsille iskevyyttä (kovuutta) kivikolla ja juurakolla on vähemmän. Toisaalta tubeless toimi murheitta Jumboilla, Surlyn renkaat meinaa päästä paineita takarenkaasta pois jos lähtiessä tiputtaa alle 0,5 barin.

Vaihdoin Loun tilalle lähes ajamattoman Budiin kun ajattelin että kesällä vois vaihteeksi kiva olla pikkasen enemmän rullaavuutta. Mutta jotenkin tuo Lou muutaman tonnin ajettuna on tekeentynyt paremmin rullaavaksi, enkä oikeastaan huomaa kummoistakaan eroa Budiin. Paitsi sivupidon paranemisena, enää ei takarengas tipahda uraan niin helposti jos tasapainoilee uran vierellä.

----------


## Kiituri

No niin, Silverbackiin ei sitten näemmä saa uutta vapaaratasta Verkkiksestä eikä valmistajakaan ota asiaa vakavasti eli heiltäkään ei saa mitään tukea asiaan, ei edes tietoa mikä olisi vastaava malli kun heiltä kerran ei saa vapaaratasta tilattua eikä siis myöskään Verkkiksestä.

*Kannattaa vakavasti harkita ennen kuin pistää rahansa kyseisen merkin pyörään tai ostaa pyörää Verkkiksestä.*

----------


## Fat Boy

Jos pyörässä on takuu, käänny kuluttaja-asiamiehen puoleen. Saattaa auttaa, vaikkei takuuta olisikaan.. 

Mitäpä vielä?

----------


## solisti

^^ positiivinen kuva on kyllä jäänyt aina asioidessa Silverbackin asiakaspalvelun kanssa. Tosin jotku hommat kestää... Mikä malli on kyseessä?

----------


## hcf

Joo sillonku ne vastaa niin hyvin tulee infoa. Joskus vaan eivät jostain syystä vastaa mitää. siis silverback. Onkohan niillä ihan kunnossa ne IT-hommat sielä?
verkkokauppa.com:in asiointia kyllä ihmettelen. Aina on kyllä toiminu itellä asiakaspalvelu sielä. Oiskohan että nekin kyselevät silverbackiltä eivätkä saa vastausta?  :Hymy: 
Lähestysin uudestaa muistuttaakseni. Jääneet varmaan odottamaan vastausta
Onko kiituri kokeillu esim facebookin yksityisviestiä?
https://www.facebook.com/SilverbackBikes/

----------


## Lenni

Ostin rouvalle tuon Deluxe mallin ja nyt koitan löytää pienempää eturatasta.. Onko heittää vinkkejä mistä löytyisi esim. tuo 26t.. 

Koitin mittailla että tuossa olisi 58mm jako mutta ne näyttää olevan 5-pultilla joten onko se kuitenkin tuo 64mm..?

----------


## mahead

> No niin, Silverbackiin ei sitten näemmä saa uutta vapaaratasta Verkkiksestä eikä valmistajakaan ota asiaa vakavasti eli heiltäkään ei saa mitään tukea asiaan, ei edes tietoa mikä olisi vastaava malli kun heiltä kerran ei saa vapaaratasta tilattua eikä siis myöskään Verkkiksestä.



Vaihtelevaista on Silverbackin tuki. Välillä sieltä saa oikein hyvin vastauksia, välillä on täysi radiohiljaisuus.

Oletko kysynyt Verkkokaupan takuuhuolloista vastaavista firmoista? Niitten luulis tietävän. En tiedä onko nuo ensihuollon yhteistyökumppanit samoja firmoja, jollei, huoltofirma selvinnee Verkkokaupan aspan kautta.

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...ran-ensihuolto

----------


## Esabbi

> No niin, Silverbackiin ei sitten näemmä saa uutta vapaaratasta Verkkiksestä eikä valmistajakaan ota asiaa vakavasti eli heiltäkään ei saa mitään tukea asiaan, ei edes tietoa mikä olisi vastaava malli kun heiltä kerran ei saa vapaaratasta tilattua eikä siis myöskään Verkkiksestä.
> 
> *Kannattaa vakavasti harkita ennen kuin pistää rahansa kyseisen merkin pyörään tai ostaa pyörää Verkkiksestä.*



Ootko kysyny lundbeilta? http://lundberg247.fi/product_details.php?p=2032

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kiituri

On käyty keskustelua Verkkiksen kanssa ja samoin valmistajan kanssa. Ilmeisesti niitä susia vapaarattaita ei nyt vaan ole toistaiseksi saatavilla parin vuoden ikäiseen scoop fattyyn. En pidä paria vuotta kuitenkaan romutusikänä fillareille.

Valmistaja ehdottaa toisen navan vaihtamista mutta se on aika iso operaatio pinnoineen kaikkineen.
Olen kysynyt molemmilta ehdotusta korvaavaksi vapaarattaaksi mutta sellaista tietoa ei ole kuulemma saatavilla, vain "kiinan kura"valmistajan malliumero.

Esabbi, mitä pitäisi kysyä kun en tiedä mikä on korvaava vapaaratas?  jos tietäisin mikä on korvaava niin kyllä sen tilattuakin jostain saisi.

----------


## Eevil

Hei 

Millaisia jarrupäivityksiä olette tehneet Fattyyn(Shimano BL/BR-M315 )nuissa ei miellytä juuri mikään.

----------


## solisti

> Esabbi, mitä pitäisi kysyä kun en tiedä mikä on korvaava vapaaratas?  jos tietäisin mikä on korvaava niin kyllä sen tilattuakin jostain saisi.



Laita vaikka kuva siitä navasta. 
Ainakin mun 2016 Fattyyn (Moduksen navat speksien mukaan, oranssit konelaakerit) meni tuon tyylinen Joytechin vapaaratas: https://thebikefactory.co.uk/product...-my-2012-2014/
Samaan aikaan (joskus 2015-2016) myytiin toista edullisempaa mallia, jossa samanlainen napa, mutta jossa oli irtokuulilla laakerit (oisko ollut Deluxe silloin). Tuollaisen irtokuulavaparin sain joskus tilalle vahingossa, löytyy vieläkin jostain... konelaakerivaparissa tuo kuulien ura oli koneistettu vaan suoraksi.

----------


## Kiituri

> Laita vaikka kuva siitä navasta. 
> Ainakin mun 2016 Fattyyn (Moduksen navat speksien mukaan, oranssit konelaakerit) meni tuon tyylinen Joytechin vapaaratas: https://thebikefactory.co.uk/product...-my-2012-2014/
> Samaan aikaan (joskus 2015-2016) myytiin toista edullisempaa mallia, jossa samanlainen napa, mutta jossa oli irtokuulilla laakerit (oisko ollut Deluxe silloin). Tuollaisen irtokuulavaparin sain joskus tilalle vahingossa, löytyy vieläkin jostain... konelaakerivaparissa tuo kuulien ura oli koneistettu vaan suoraksi.



Valmistajan mukaan tässä on Moduksen vapaaratas joten napakin kaik sitten on Modukselta.
Lyhyen jutustelun jälkeen valmistajalta lupasivat lähettää vapaarattaan ilmaiseksi kunhan niitä joskus saavat. Pieni perustelu tyyliin että kun tonnin pyörän arvo parivuotiaana on n. 350e, niin kuvittelevatko olevan järkeä tehdä siihen parin sadan euron navan vaihto ja tähän perään että ei kai ole tarkoitettu että pyörän käyttöikä on pari vuotta. Sitä ei sitten tiedä tuleeko osa tänä vuonna.

Koitan ehtiä purkamaan sen verran että saan vapaarattaan esille.  Läski on vain talvipyörä joten ajamisen kannalta ei ole ollut kiirettä.

----------


## mahead

Eikös tuo menny loppujen lopuksi sitten ihan hyvin? Sait tiedon sopivasta osasta, ja korvaavan osan ilmaiseksi vaikka takuuaika on jo mennyt.

----------


## mahead

(Anglesetin asentaminen)




> Eikait se oo vaikeakaan jos työkalut löytyy. Kuppien irrotukseen on oma työkalunsa (headset cup removal tool). Kummassaki päässä on erinkokonen kuppi. 1-1/8 -1,5.
> Todennäkösesti onnistuu ilmanki jos uskaltaa



Tässä nyt vihdoinkin laittamassa tuota Works Componentsin -2⁰ -anglesettiä tilaukseen. Eli kohteena Scoop Single 2017, M-kokoinen runko. Tämä nyt ilmeisesti on oikea malli: T7-3 EC44/ZS56 110-120mm Taper Steerer? Tuossa lainauksessa on puhetta tuosta headset removal -työkalusta. 15 puntaa näkyisi tämmöinen maksavan: https://www.superstarcomponents.com/...moval-tool.htm . Tuo vissiin kannattaisi klikata tilaukseen mukaan, kun ei ole näistä hommista aiemmin kokemusta? Mutta mites, tarvitsisiko noita molemmat kun on tapered-mallin headtube ja koot sattuu just kahden työkalun alueille? Kahdesta ei nyt niin kiinnostaisi enää maksaa eikä toista kokoa ole edes saatavilla, joten kannattaisiko tuota toistakaan ottaa?

----------


## kni94

> (Anglesetin asentaminen)
> 
> 
> Tässä nyt vihdoinkin laittamassa tuota Works Componentsin -2⁰ -anglesettiä tilaukseen. Eli kohteena Scoop Single 2017, M-kokoinen runko. Tämä nyt ilmeisesti on oikea malli: T7-3 EC44/ZS56 110-120mm Taper Steerer? Tuossa lainauksessa on puhetta tuosta headset removal -työkalusta. 15 puntaa näkyisi tämmöinen maksavan: https://www.superstarcomponents.com/...moval-tool.htm . Tuo vissiin kannattaisi klikata tilaukseen mukaan, kun ei ole näistä hommista aiemmin kokemusta? Mutta mites, tarvitsisiko noita molemmat kun on tapered-mallin headtube ja koot sattuu just kahden työkalun alueille? Kahdesta ei nyt niin kiinnostaisi enää maksaa eikä toista kokoa ole edes saatavilla, joten kannattaisiko tuota toistakaan ottaa?



kannattaa mennä pyörän rungon ja uuden ohjainlaakerin kanssa lähimpään pyöräliikkeeseeen ja käyttää 20 euroa siihen että ottaavat entisen laakerin pois ja asentaavat uuden tilalle. työkalut tulee todennäköisesti kalliimmaksi ostaa. minä naputtelin omasta tapered alakupin irti isolla taltalla ja koitin asentaa uutta kuppia k raudasta ostetulla kierretangolla ja prikoilla mutta meni aina vinoon, vein lopulta pajalle.

----------


## mahead

> kannattaa mennä pyörän rungon ja uuden ohjainlaakerin kanssa lähimpään pyöräliikkeeseeen ja käyttää 20 euroa siihen että ottaavat entisen laakerin pois ja asentaavat uuden tilalle. työkalut tulee todennäköisesti kalliimmaksi ostaa. minä naputtelin omasta tapered alakupin irti isolla taltalla ja koitin asentaa uutta kuppia k raudasta ostetulla kierretangolla ja prikoilla mutta meni aina vinoon, vein lopulta pajalle.



Minä vähän pelkään että mullakin prosessi johtaa loppujen lopuksi pajalle. Mutta haluaisin silti itse yrittää jotta oppisin miten nuo lähtee irti / asennellaan paikalleen jotta voisi sitten tarvittaessa tehdä näitä hommia itsekin (joustokeula...), eikä oikein muuten tahdo oppi mennä päähän kuin vain yrittämällä. Kampien ja keskiön irrotus oli itselleni vähän vastaavanlainen mörkö, mutta ne hoitui loppujen lopuksi helposti. Tämä keulan seutu taitaa kuitenkin olla pykälää haastavampi kapistus. (Sitten viimeisenä isompana möykkynä pitäisi joskus tutustua vapaarattaan irrotukseen ja huoltoon.)

----------


## Kiituri

> Eikös tuo menny loppujen lopuksi sitten ihan hyvin? Sait tiedon sopivasta osasta, ja korvaavan osan ilmaiseksi vaikka takuuaika on jo mennyt.



Ei se hyvin mennyt koska osaa ei ole ja se EHKÄ tulee joskus. Osaa ei enää tehdä mutta valmistaja Silveri on tilannut navan valmistajalta vapaaratasta erillissopimuksella. Sitä taas ei sitten tiedä milloin napavalmistaja ajaa tuotantolinjallaan vanhan navan vapaaratasta. 
Rahalla ei sinällään ole kuuhtuutasolla merkitystä kunhan se on suhteessa pyörän arvoon. Johonkin muutaman vuoden ikäiseen kunnolliseen täysjoustoon teettäisin tietysti  navanvaihdon tai uuden kiekon. parin vuoden ikäiseen silverbackkiin se on siinä ja tässä onko järkeä. Tuuppaavat jatkuvasti halvemmalla hinnalla läskejä joten vanhojen arvo putoaa todella nopeasti ja kun kaikkihan tietää silvereitten omgelmat.

----------


## mahead

> Ei se hyvin mennyt koska osaa ei ole ja se EHKÄ tulee joskus. Osaa ei enää tehdä mutta valmistaja Silveri on tilannut navan valmistajalta vapaaratasta erillissopimuksella. Sitä taas ei sitten tiedä milloin napavalmistaja ajaa tuotantolinjallaan vanhan navan vapaaratasta. 
> Rahalla ei sinällään ole kuuhtuutasolla merkitystä kunhan se on suhteessa pyörän arvoon. Johonkin muutaman vuoden ikäiseen kunnolliseen täysjoustoon teettäisin tietysti  navanvaihdon tai uuden kiekon. parin vuoden ikäiseen silverbackkiin se on siinä ja tässä onko järkeä. Tuuppaavat jatkuvasti halvemmalla hinnalla läskejä joten vanhojen arvo putoaa todella nopeasti ja kun kaikkihan tietää silvereitten omgelmat.



Ok. Itse en oikein tiedä mitä Silverback firmana olisi tuossa voinut kohtuudella enää paremmin tehdä (paitsi alkuperäisen kommunikoinnin osalta; siinä selkeästi olisi parannettavaa). Toki, parastahan olisi että kaikkia varaosia olisi varastossa ja ongelmatilanteissa heti saatavilla, mutta tämä lienee se kääntöpuoli mikä on pakko hyväksyä kun haluaa tonnin läskipyörän sinänsä asiallisilla komponenteilla. Parempaa jälkimarkkinointia kaipaavat katselevat sitten Trekin ym. vastaavien suuntaan.

----------


## Kiituri

> Ok. Itse en oikein tiedä mitä Silverback firmana olisi tuossa voinut kohtuudella enää paremmin tehdä (paitsi alkuperäisen kommunikoinnin osalta; siinä selkeästi olisi parannettavaa). Toki, parastahan olisi että kaikkia varaosia olisi varastossa ja ongelmatilanteissa heti saatavilla, mutta tämä lienee se kääntöpuoli mikä on pakko hyväksyä kun haluaa tonnin läskipyörän sinänsä asiallisilla komponenteilla. Parempaa jälkimarkkinointia kaipaavat katselevat sitten Trekin ym. vastaavien suuntaan.



Tuo on hyvä kysymys ja ymmärrän kyllä tehdasta. Kun business ideana on tehdä halpoja pyöriä, väistämättä on otettava halvat osat käyttöön. Niitä valmistavien tehtaiden toimintastrategia on varmasti erilainen kuin vaikka Shimanon. 
Asiakkaana tuo komponenttien logistiikka ei kuitenkaan ole minun asiani ja näen vain sen saako osia vai ei ja kykeneekö tehdas hoitamaan tilannetta vai ei. Aika monella menisi totaalisen käämit jos parivuotiaaseen autoon ei saisi jotain kriittistä osaa vaan sille pitäisi etsiä itse jokin soveltuva korjaus. Kännyköissähän tämä on tietysti normaalia ja Samsunghan voitti oikeusjutun. Kännykkämallien softaa pitää tukea vain kaksi vuotta siitä kun ovat TULLEET myyntiin.  

Olisihan tämä pitänyt nähdä etukäteen kun Silverin ostin. Hinta näkyy kaikessa myös osien saannissa ja korvaavissa komponenteissa eli onko niitä vai ei.
Kyllä tuohon jotain tulee keksittyä mutta onneksi kyse on vain talvipyörästä. Kesällä ei voi ajaa ilman joustoa molemmissa päissä.
Tämä osien saatavuuteen liittyvä riski kannattaa kuitenkin huomioida kun pyörää valitsee.

----------


## solisti

> Tuo on hyvä kysymys ja ymmärrän kyllä tehdasta. Kun business ideana on tehdä halpoja pyöriä, väistämättä on otettava halvat osat käyttöön. Niitä valmistavien tehtaiden toimintastrategia on varmasti erilainen kuin vaikka Shimanon. 
> Asiakkaana tuo komponenttien logistiikka ei kuitenkaan ole minun asiani ja näen vain sen saako osia vai ei ja kykeneekö tehdas hoitamaan tilannetta vai ei. Aika monella menisi totaalisen käämit jos parivuotiaaseen autoon ei saisi jotain kriittistä osaa vaan sille pitäisi etsiä itse jokin soveltuva korjaus. Kännyköissähän tämä on tietysti normaalia ja Samsunghan voitti oikeusjutun. Kännykkämallien softaa pitää tukea vain kaksi vuotta siitä kun ovat TULLEET myyntiin.  
> 
> Olisihan tämä pitänyt nähdä etukäteen kun Silverin ostin. Hinta näkyy kaikessa myös osien saannissa ja korvaavissa komponenteissa eli onko niitä vai ei.
> Kyllä tuohon jotain tulee keksittyä mutta onneksi kyse on vain talvipyörästä. Kesällä ei voi ajaa ilman joustoa molemmissa päissä.
> Tämä osien saatavuuteen liittyvä riski kannattaa kuitenkin huomioida kun pyörää valitsee.



Samanlaisia osien saatavuusongelmia on kyllä muillakin merkeillä. On niitä Trekkejäkin seissyt pajalla jos mistä syystä. Tuota samaa vapaaratasta on ollut ainakin Spessulla käytössä (kuten olen aiemmin kertonut). Typerä napa läskiin, jossa akseli on sen 190cm leveä, mutta periaatteessa niitä varaosia pitäisi olla olemassa jos vaan osaa etsiä. Itse sain aikoinaan noita vapaarattaita pari hajonneiden tilalle ja yhden ostin hyllyyn suoraan Silverbackilta. Modukselta sain uuden akselin ja laakeritkin sen vapaarattaan mukana kun yhden vääränlaisen lähettivät jossain välissä. Aikaa näissä väännöissä menee, kun varaosat on monesti eri mantereella.

----------


## hcf

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bi2AdVYB4e4/

Huomioni kiinnittyi maxxis renkaisiin. Onkohan tuo joku demo pyörä vai myykö ne oikeesti tolla setillä.
eikös toi oo double?

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Huomioni kiinnittyi maxxis renkaisiin. Onkohan tuo joku demo pyörä vai myykö ne oikeesti tolla setillä.
> eikös toi oo double?



https://www.sporton.fi/Silverback-SINGLE-SCOOP
Siinähän se, 16 mallinen single.

----------


## hcf

Aijuu. Jostaki varaston perältä vielä löytyny moinen

----------


## Koo

Tulin tänne foorumille taas lukasemaan eikä mieltä hirveästi lämmitä muutenkaan: Itseltä antautui eilen -18 Scoop Singlestä vapaaratas kun pyörällä oli ajettu n. 150km. 
Onneksi menee takuuseen ja saas nähdä miten he (BAIKS) saavat osan hankittua. Jos tuohon nyt laitetaan samanlainen tilalle (SunRinglé SRC) niin onko sen elinkaari suurin piirtein samanpituinen vai onko jollakin kestänyt vapaaratas kauemman aikaa?

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Tulin tänne foorumille taas lukasemaan eikä mieltä hirveästi lämmitä muutenkaan: Itseltä antautui eilen -18 Scoop Singlestä vapaaratas kun pyörällä oli ajettu n. 150km. 
> Onneksi menee takuuseen ja saas nähdä miten he (BAIKS) saavat osan hankittua. Jos tuohon nyt laitetaan samanlainen tilalle (SunRinglé SRC) niin onko sen elinkaari suurin piirtein samanpituinen vai onko jollakin kestänyt vapaaratas kauemman aikaa?



Harmin paikka, oliskohan ollut maanantaikappale sielä. SunRingle ihan ok perusnapa (varaosia saa myös Lundberg Keravalta), mutta suosittelen kaikille vähintään Dtswiss Big Rideä kun napahommat tulee eteen.

----------


## hcf

Antautuupa ne vapaarattaat pyörästä ku pyörästä. Veikkaan että aikapaljon on kiinni ajotyylistä, reisivoimista ja massasta. Ei tarvi ku kerran hampaat asettua huonosti ja siitä runtata niin eiköhän ne mee palasiksi
Itte en oo saanu ainuttakaan vielä hajalle *koputtaa puuta*

----------


## KotooTöihin

^ Sama juttu, yhtäkään vapaaratasta en oo kyllä saanu rikki. Tosin 54kg painolla, vaikka jalat on ku broilerilla, ei vaan saa rikki ;D

----------


## solisti

> Antautuupa ne vapaarattaat pyörästä ku pyörästä. Veikkaan että aikapaljon on kiinni ajotyylistä, reisivoimista ja massasta. Ei tarvi ku kerran hampaat asettua huonosti ja siitä runtata niin eiköhän ne mee palasiksi
> Itte en oo saanu ainuttakaan vielä hajalle *koputtaa puuta*



Läskissä navat kohtaa aika paljon enemmän vääntöä, kun taka-akseli on niin pitkä. 
Minä olen saanut kaksi laakeripesää antautumaan 2016 Scoopin Modus navasta, kahdet kynnet White liten navasta ja koko alumiinisen vapaarattaan rungon halki Novatechin navasta. Kaikki Hcfreakin pointit täyttyy, tosin nuo hajonneiden napojen konstruktiotkin on kyllä olleet aika surkeita läskiin. Novatech tosin vaikutti laadukkaalta hintaisekseen ja varmaan teräksisellä vapaarattalla tosi hyvä napa.

----------


## mahead

> Mastodonin kans häätyy varmaan selvittää että meneekö se edes scooppiin. Aika monessa fillarissa on että tukee blutoa mutta ei mastotodonia ku lueskellu noita "usein kysyttyjä kysymyksiä". Ei hajuakkaa mistä se on kiinni.



Tämä jäi mieleen pyörimään. Ainut asia minkä keksin, on, että se haarukan yläreuna nappaisi runkoon kiinni. Mastodonissa se näkyy olevan parisen senttiä leveämpi kuin Blutossa:



Eli jos oikein ajattelen, se tarkoittaa että jos Bluton kanssa jää n. sentti tai alle tilaa runkoon nähden, ei Mastodonia ole mitään asiaa sovittaa. Varmaan Bluton kans tilaa saisi jäädä mieluusti kaksi senttiä. Eikös hcfreak sulla nykyään ole vm. 2018 Scoop jossa tuo Bluto RL 100 mm -haarukka? Jos on, viitsitkö mitata minkä verran tilaa jää haarukan ja rungon väliin minimissään (= ohjaustanko 90⁰ kulmassa)? Tietty vertailua sotkee vielä runkokoot (mulla M) ja jos Mastodonin yläreuna (kruunu?) tulee luonnostaan korkeammalle eli lähemmäksi runkoa.

Vai voiko Mastodonin kanssa tulla yhteensopivuus ongelmia jostain muusta syystä? Silverbackille laitoin kyselyä kuukausi sitten, mutta tällä kertaa niillä oli meitä-ei-kiinnosta-vastata -päivät menossa.

Tässä kun perehtynyt noihin haarukoihin niin tuo Manitou Mastodon EXT Comp 100 mm -versio voisi olla omaan käyttööni soppeli. Pro:n paremmat säädöt olisivat todennäköisesti minun ryömimisilläni turhia, mutta comp tarjoaisi yhtälailla sen tärkeämmän eli hitaan nopeuden säädön. Jollen ole suolla jumissa, niin noita juurakoita ja kivikoita tässä riittää kuitenkin sen verran, että alkanut vähän tehdä mieli lisävaimennusta.

Lisäksi tuli mieleen, että jos tuo Mastodon nappaisikin pikkasen runkoon kiinni, niin eikös tuommoinen 2⁰ angleset pitäisi vähän avittaa siihenkin ongelmaan?

----------


## solisti

> Tämä jäi mieleen pyörimään. Ainut asia minkä keksin, on, että se haarukan yläreuna nappaisi runkoon kiinni. Mastodonissa se näkyy olevan parisen senttiä leveämpi kuin Blutossa....



https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/04...dergabel-test/
 Ei tuossa puhuta ainakaan epäsopivuudesta mitään...

----------


## hcf

> Eikös hcfreak sulla nykyään ole vm. 2018 Scoop jossa tuo Bluto RL 100 mm -haarukka? Jos on, viitsitkö mitata minkä verran tilaa jää haarukan ja rungon väliin minimissään (= ohjaustanko 90⁰ kulmassa)? Tietty vertailua sotkee vielä runkokoot (mulla M) ja jos Mastodonin yläreuna (kruunu?) tulee luonnostaan korkeammalle eli lähemmäksi runkoa.



Mjoo mutta en ole kotona nyt. Ei kykene mittailee nyt. Joku muu vois mittaa.
Saattaahan se tietty olla että eivät takaa yhteensopivuutta ku eivät ole testanneet

----------


## mahead

> https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/04...dergabel-test/
>  Ei tuossa puhuta ainakaan epäsopivuudesta mitään...



Kappas, tuo juttu oli päässyt menemään kokonaan ohi. Kiitos,  tuostahan se selvisi että hyvin pitäisi mahtua (jutussa testattiin tosin  standard-versio, mutta jos tuo linkkaamani taulukko pitää paikkansa,  niin ainut ero standard vs. extended on tuo haarukan pituus, eli rungon  kannalta kumpikin samanlaisia).

----------


## mahead

> Mjoo mutta en ole kotona nyt. Ei kykene mittailee nyt. Joku muu vois mittaa.
> Saattaahan se tietty olla että eivät takaa yhteensopivuutta ku eivät ole testanneet



Tuon Solistin linkkaaman jutun jälkeen tälle ei enää tarvetta, kiitos kuitenkin.

----------


## kilari

pituutta on 170/78cm. Kiinnostusta olisi Silverback Scoop singlen hankintaan. Onko muilla samanpituisilla käytännön kokemusta, kumpi koko olisi parempi S vai M? Pidän enemmän hieman pystymmästä / rauhallisemmasta ajoasennosta.

----------


## Laerppi

S koossa on aika lyhyt satulaputki, joutui ostamaan pidemmän 167cm kuskille.

----------


## kilari

> S koossa on aika lyhyt satulaputki, joutui ostamaan pidemmän 167cm kuskille.



Ok, kiitos tiedosta. Tämän voin vaihtaa, jos geometria muuten osuu kohdalleen.

----------


## solisti

> Ok, kiitos tiedosta. Tämän voin vaihtaa, jos geometria muuten osuu kohdalleen.



 Meillä on S-koko ja olen suunnilleen samaa kokoa (174 ja lyhyet jalat). Pitempi tolppa ja 780mm tanko vaihdettu. 
Oma pyörä on M-kokoa. Erona lähinnä että S-koko on ketterämpi käsitellä ja rennompi ajaa. M-koko on sitten vakaampi ja vähän enemmän matala ajoasennoltaan (tosin melko rento se on sekin). M-koko olisi mun valinta pelkästään, mutta kun on kaksi eri kokoa käytettävissä, niin monesti tulee ajettua tuolla pienemmälläkin.

----------


## kilari

> S koossa on aika lyhyt satulaputki, joutui ostamaan pidemmän 167cm kuskille.



Tästä vielä sen verran, että mikä on putken pituus (ja halkaisija) vakiona. Ajattelin vaan, että jos ei tarvitsisi tilata kun pari vanhaa putkea löytyy.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Tästä vielä sen verran, että mikä on putken pituus (ja halkaisija) vakiona.



350/30.9mm

----------


## kilari

Kiitos, eipä tarvitse sitten välttämättä tilata kun löytyy 400mm hyllystä. Ellei se sitten ollut juuri putki jota aiemmin lyhensin toista pyörää varten... :Hymy:

----------


## mahead

> pituutta on 170/78cm. Kiinnostusta olisi Silverback Scoop singlen hankintaan. Onko muilla samanpituisilla käytännön kokemusta, kumpi koko olisi parempi S vai M? Pidän enemmän hieman pystymmästä / rauhallisemmasta ajoasennosta.



Mulla mittaa 172 cm, jalan sisämittaa en nyt tähän hätään muista mutta lyhyemmän puoleinen on. Mulla viime vuotinen M-kokoinen runko ja on tuntunut sopivalta, S:stä ei tosin kokemusta. Ohjaustangon vaihdoin Answer 20/20 -malliin, mutta stemmi on vakio. Satulaputken pelivarasta en osaa sanoa mutta veikkaan että n. puolet siellä vielä olisi jäljellä. Preferenssini myös hieman pystymmän ja rennomman ajoasennon puolella.

----------


## kilari

> Mulla mittaa 172 cm, jalan sisämittaa en nyt tähän hätään muista mutta lyhyemmän puoleinen on. Mulla viime vuotinen M-kokoinen runko ja on tuntunut sopivalta, S:stä ei tosin kokemusta. Ohjaustangon vaihdoin Answer 20/20 -malliin, mutta stemmi on vakio. Satulaputken pelivarasta en osaa sanoa mutta veikkaan että n. puolet siellä vielä olisi jäljellä. Preferenssini myös hieman pystymmän ja rennomman ajoasennon puolella.



Kiitos kommentista. Ehdinkin jo tilaamaan s-kokoisena. Pyörä tuli nopeasti ja on noudettavissa. Illalla pääsen jo koeajolle. Pistän kokemuksia koeajon jälkeen.

----------


## peteetd

Onko silverbackin scoop deluxessa navoissa konelaakerit vaiko irtokuulat?
https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...amban-vihrea-M

----------


## solisti

Konelaakerit. Lukee tuolla spekseissäkin. SRC napa takana, jonka pitäisi olla ihan hyvä. Edessä varmaan sama perusnapa kuin kaikissa QR keulaisissa scoopeissa. Ei ongelmia.

----------


## kilari

Lyhyesti kokemuksia S-koon sopivuudesta 170/79cm-kokoiselle: Satulaputki aivan "tapissa" ajoasento on mielestäni itselleni sopiva. Polvet eivät jää liian koukkuun. Runko tuntuu myös horisontaalisuunnassa sopivalta, eikä ajoasento ole liian pysty. Kengätkärjet eivät myöskään osu liian helposti renkaisiin.

Epäilemättä M-koko olisi sopinut myös, ajoasento olisi ollut hieman virtaviivaisempi ja satulaputkea ei olisi tarvinnut nostaa tappiin asti.

Oletin, että jalkani olisi yltänyt S-koossa maahan, mutta todellisuudessa yltän vain toisella jalalla ja pienellä kurotuksella.

Kaiken kaikkiaan olen tyytyväinen S-kokoon.

----------


## hcf

Nehä kammet ois aivan liian alhaalla kiviä kolistelemassa jos satulan päältä yltäs jaloilla maahan

----------


## peteetd

Vaatiiko napojen konelaakerit minkäänlaista kirintää yms sisäänajon jälkeen? Ei tunnu siis klappia tms. Scoopy deluxe kyseessä   :Hymy:

----------


## solisti

> Vaatiiko napojen konelaakerit minkäänlaista kirintää yms sisäänajon jälkeen? Ei tunnu siis klappia tms. Scoopy deluxe kyseessä



Ei vaadi.

----------


## kilari

> Nehä kammet ois aivan liian alhaalla kiviä kolistelemassa jos satulan päältä yltäs jaloilla maahan



Tarkemmin ajateltuna tässä on perää  :Nolous:

----------


## mattimat

Mulla on ollut XL kokoinen Single maaliskuusta saakka. Hieman vaivasi jyrkkä keulakulma ja pitkä istuinputki teknisissä jaksoissa selviämisessä. Jyrkän kulman tuomat ongelmat ratkaisin itselleni toimivasti lyhyellä stemmillä (40), jolloin painopisteeni siirty taakse ja keula samalla keveni -> ei töki enää niin pahasti. Viimeinen niitti ja siunaus oli dropperi-istunputken asennus. Nyt menee minne vaan mistä uskallan ajaa, suosittelen.

----------


## Anderi

> Mulla on ollut XL kokoinen Single maaliskuusta saakka. Hieman vaivasi jyrkkä keulakulma ja pitkä istuinputki teknisissä jaksoissa selviämisessä. Jyrkän kulman tuomat ongelmat ratkaisin itselleni toimivasti lyhyellä stemmillä (40), jolloin painopisteeni siirty taakse ja keula samalla keveni -> ei töki enää niin pahasti. Viimeinen niitti ja siunaus oli dropperi-istunputken asennus. Nyt menee minne vaan mistä uskallan ajaa, suosittelen.



Hommaa - 2 asteen angle set. Esim Slackerizer. Ite hommasin Mondraker Panzeriin Mastodonin asennuksen yhteydessä. Keulakulma on nyt n 66 astetta ja ei paljoa kyllä jyrkempi tarvii olla. Menee ylämäet vielä hyvin mut alamäet pääsee laskettelemaan niin et jyrkät kivikkopolutkin tuntuu helpoilta. Dropperi toki on kans.

----------


## mahead

> Hommaa - 2 asteen angle set. Esim Slackerizer. Ite hommasin Mondraker Panzeriin Mastodonin asennuksen yhteydessä. Keulakulma on nyt n 66 astetta ja ei paljoa kyllä jyrkempi tarvii olla. Menee ylämäet vielä hyvin mut alamäet pääsee laskettelemaan niin et jyrkät kivikkopolutkin tuntuu helpoilta. Dropperi toki on kans.



Nyt olisi hyvä aika hommata, koska Superstarcomponents.comissa mm. nämä -20 % koodilla *SUNHOORAYFP*, hintaa postikuluineen jää 55 e.

https://www.superstarcomponents.com/...le-headset.htm

Puolen vuoden jaaminnan jälkeen laitoin vihdoinkin setin tulemaan omaankin Singleen. (Slackerizer Angle Headset - 2 Degree                                  T7-3 EC44/ZS56 110-120mm Taper Steerer).

----------


## hcf

Tilasin itekki ton headsetin. Löysikös mahead näppäriä työkaluja jostain?

----------


## peteetd

Mikä voisi  olla double deluxessa, etupäästä kuuluu naksuntaa. Ajaessa / tangosta lujaa painaessa. Ohjainlaakeri/ pikalinkku kokeiltu kiriä/ rasvailtu.  Mistä voisi joustaa? Tässä viellä video kyseisestä: https://aijaa.com/8QOU32

Hiukan ikävä ääni ajaessa  ei toimintaa haittaa.

----------


## mahead

> Tilasin itekki ton headsetin. Löysikös mahead näppäriä työkaluja jostain?



Tuumasin että menen puolivälistä. Vanhojen laakerien irrottaminen pitäisi vielä kohtuudella onnistua joten ostin Puuilosta 1"-rautaputkea (5 e / 2 m), sekä Motonetista putkileikkurin (25 e). Tarkoitus leikata putkesta pätkä ja sitten sahata toiseen päähän ristikkäin halkiot niin että niistä saa taivuteltua sopivan työkalun. Tähän tyyliin: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkY879pMafE . Tätä varten nyt tosin ei putkileikkuria olisi tarvinnut, mutta jos sen Manitoun saisin loppuvuodesta hankittua niin sitä silmällä pitäen...

 Tangon ja prikkojen kanssa saatan yrittää uusien laakerien asentamista paikalleen, mutta voipi olla että vien sitten kuitenkin pyörän Suvalaan ohjainlaakerien asennusta varten kuten kni94 ehdotti. Nuo asennustyökalut on niin kalliita että ainakaan minun ei oikein kannata ostaa kun niin harvoin tarvitsee.

----------


## hcf

> Mikä voisi  olla double deluxessa, etupäästä kuuluu naksuntaa. Ajaessa / tangosta lujaa painaessa. Ohjainlaakeri/ pikalinkku kokeiltu kiriä/ rasvailtu.  Mistä voisi joustaa? Tässä viellä video kyseisestä: https://aijaa.com/8QOU32
> 
> Hiukan ikävä ääni ajaessa  ei toimintaa haittaa.



Fattys oli sama homma. Laakerinki vaihatin. Silläkin kuulu mut loppuu ku laittaa niin kireään ku saa ilman että ohjaus menee kankeammaksi

----------


## peteetd

Thänks! Nyt tietää. Onko haittaa vaikka vetää kunnolla kiini sen.? Näytti että saa aika reilusti vääntää ennenku alkaa ees jumittaan.

----------


## hcf

> Thänks! Nyt tietää. Onko haittaa vaikka vetää kunnolla kiini sen.? Näytti että saa aika reilusti vääntää ennenku alkaa ees jumittaan.



En minä ainakaan rikki saanu.  Toista vuotta ajelin. Konelaakerithan sielä jotka voi vaihtaa. Irtokuulat alkas varmaan syömään laakeripesää.

----------


## peteetd

Jees. Onkohan näihin olemassa varaosana stemmin pitkää pulttia. Pehmiää matskua kanta.. tai käykö pultti mitan mukaan...?

----------


## hcf

Ite rikoin kierteet ite stemmistä. Vaihoin koko stemmin. Ja tullu  käytettyy vähä köykäsempää avainta jatkossa että ei tuu kiristettyy liikaa. 

Samanmittasia ne kaikki stemmin pultit on. Etkai ohjainlaakerin kiristyspulttia tarkota? Stemmin pultit pitää olla auki ku sitö kiristää. Muuten se ei vedä sitä tyhjää sieltä pois

----------


## peteetd

Joo sitä kiristyspulttia juuri tarkotan  :Leveä hymy: . On ollu auki kun kiristäny. Siinä kanta huono.. pitäs jostaki löytää uusi  :Hymy:

----------


## hcf

> Joo sitä kiristyspulttia juuri tarkotan . On ollu auki kun kiristäny. Siinä kanta huono.. pitäs jostaki löytää uusi



Ai hitto neuvoin hieman väärin. Ei tietenkään kiristetä hampaat irvessä. 
Itellä pyörä telineessä ja sormella pukkailee rattia. Pikkusen rupiaa vastustaan ku liian kireellä. Siitä pikkusen auki

----------


## hcf

> Tuumasin että menen puolivälistä. Vanhojen laakerien irrottaminen pitäisi vielä kohtuudella onnistua joten ostin Puuilosta 1"-rautaputkea (5 e / 2 m), sekä Motonetista putkileikkurin (25 e). Tarkoitus leikata putkesta pätkä ja sitten sahata toiseen päähän ristikkäin halkiot niin että niistä saa taivuteltua sopivan työkalun. Tähän tyyliin: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkY879pMafE . Tätä varten nyt tosin ei putkileikkuria olisi tarvinnut, mutta jos sen Manitoun saisin loppuvuodesta hankittua niin sitä silmällä pitäen...
> 
>  Tangon ja prikkojen kanssa saatan yrittää uusien laakerien asentamista paikalleen, mutta voipi olla että vien sitten kuitenkin pyörän Suvalaan ohjainlaakerien asennusta varten kuten kni94 ehdotti. Nuo asennustyökalut on niin kalliita että ainakaan minun ei oikein kannata ostaa kun niin harvoin tarvitsee.



ebayssä näytti olevan kohtuu edullisia työkaluja. 11€ headsetin irrotus ja saman hintanen oli puristustyökalu asennukseen. Taidan kuiten kysästä paikallisesta firmasta paljollako laittas. Ei jaksa odotella kuukautta työkaluja  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mahead

> ebayssä näytti olevan kohtuu edullisia työkaluja. 11€ headsetin irrotus ja saman hintanen oli puristustyökalu asennukseen. Taidan kuiten kysästä paikallisesta firmasta paljollako laittas. Ei jaksa odotella kuukautta työkaluja



Kerro sitten paljollako tarjoavat, niin saa vähän osviittaa tännekin päin.

Pari tuntia sitten tuli viesti että anglesetti on pistetty postiin. Pikkulähetyksille ei tule näköjään seurantakoodia, joten pitää toivoa ettei mene paketti hukkaan missään. N. viikon kulues pitäis tulla.

----------


## hcf

> Kerro sitten paljollako tarjoavat, niin saa vähän osviittaa tännekin päin.
> 
> Pari tuntia sitten tuli viesti että anglesetti on pistetty postiin. Pikkulähetyksille ei tule näköjään seurantakoodia, joten pitää toivoa ettei mene paketti hukkaan missään. N. viikon kulues pitäis tulla.



Aika ympäripyöräsesti vastas ku kysyin. "Joitain kymppejä" tunti. Riippuu laakerista kauan menee. Noh jos kerkeää seuraavan viikon aikana tulla ku olen vapailla niin käytän.
Jos irrottas haarukan niin ei kestäs niin kauan

----------


## hcf

https://gearshop.silverbacklab.com/

Harmi ku eivät lähetä suomeen. Oisin tilannu ton

----------


## hcf

> pitäs jostaki löytää uusi



Mikähän ohjainlaakeri siinä on? FSA muistaakseni oli mulla fattys. doubles on joku toinen. Kyl noita näyttää ainaki ulkomailta löytyvän 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod120505

Varmaan saattas kyl rautakaupasta löytyvän samanlaista pulttia  :Hymy: 
Elä kuiten kiristele enään niin paljon. Kyllähän se käpyki siel antaa periksi

----------


## Koo

Pyörä (Scoop Single 2018) on ollut nyt tasan kuukauden telakalla. Pyörästä on siis vapaaratas rikki, mutta vaatii uuden navankin, koska sekin oli saanut siipeensä. Syypää rikkoutumiseen on ollut asennusvirhe tehtaalla.

BAIKS on kyllä hoitanut mallikkaasti osansa, mutta muuten homma on ollut pettymys. BAIKS:sta soitettiin eilen ja osat ovat vihdoin heillä seikkailtuaan eri paikoissa, ja saan perjantaina varmaan fillarin takaisin. Se joka harkitsee ostavansa järkihintaisen Silverbackin Verkkokaupasta, niin kannattaa miettiä kahdesti jos jotain menee rikki, sillä ketju BAIKS --> Verkkokauppa --> Silverback ja samat takaisin ei ole kovin tomiva.

----------


## rantamies

> Pyörä (Scoop Single 2018) on ollut nyt tasan kuukauden telakalla. Pyörästä on siis vapaaratas rikki, mutta vaatii uuden navankin, koska sekin oli saanut siipeensä. Syypää rikkoutumiseen on ollut asennusvirhe tehtaalla.
> 
> BAIKS on kyllä hoitanut mallikkaasti osansa, mutta muuten homma on ollut pettymys. BAIKS:sta soitettiin eilen ja osat ovat vihdoin heillä seikkailtuaan eri paikoissa, ja saan perjantaina varmaan fillarin takaisin. Se joka harkitsee ostavansa järkihintaisen Silverbackin Verkkokaupasta, niin kannattaa miettiä kahdesti jos jotain menee rikki, sillä ketju BAIKS --> Verkkokauppa --> Silverback ja samat takaisin ei ole kovin tomiva.



SRC-napaan olis saatavissa myös uusi Ratchet Ring. Vaatii tietysti oman työkalunsa avaamiseen, mutta itse osa maksoi aikaisemmin ~10€. Pidin tuota yhtenä tekijänä, miksi siirryin Whitesta Doupleen. Nyt tosin näyttää olevan loppu CRC:ssä
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/m.../rp-prod132927

----------


## hcf

> Pyörä (Scoop Single 2018) on ollut nyt tasan kuukauden telakalla. Pyörästä on siis vapaaratas rikki, mutta vaatii uuden navankin, koska sekin oli saanut siipeensä. Syypää rikkoutumiseen on ollut asennusvirhe tehtaalla.
> 
> BAIKS on kyllä hoitanut mallikkaasti osansa, mutta muuten homma on ollut pettymys. BAIKS:sta soitettiin eilen ja osat ovat vihdoin heillä seikkailtuaan eri paikoissa, ja saan perjantaina varmaan fillarin takaisin. Se joka harkitsee ostavansa järkihintaisen Silverbackin Verkkokaupasta, niin kannattaa miettiä kahdesti jos jotain menee rikki, sillä ketju BAIKS --> Verkkokauppa --> Silverback ja samat takaisin ei ole kovin tomiva.



Noooh itellehän verkkokauppa lähetti suoraa osan. Tilas sen jostain. Ei ollu sama ku alkuperänen. Sen kans käytin sit paikallisella huollossa. Siinä ei kestäny ku parituntia.
Ohjauslaakerisetistä oli kyse. Osa kyllä muuten tuli ihan nopeeta tahtia mutta ekalla yrityksellä tuli pikkusen väärä. Siitä puuttu laakerikupit.

Navan vaihdossa kyllä saattaa kestää tovin

----------


## Ch1nchill4

Hyvää kuluvaa vuorokaudenaikaa läskipyöräilevä kansa! Tuli tuossa heikolla hetkellä ostettua Verkkiksen tarjouksesta Scoop Fatty 2018. Tällä foorumilla tuntuu olevan hyvää juttua kyseisistä pyöristä niin päätin liittyä seuraan.

Eilen sain pyörän kasaan ja säädeltyä. Neitsytmatkankin, jos ehtisi tässä parin päivän sisään tekemään. Tupit ja satula tuli jo vaihdettua mieleisempiin ja ohjaustanko sekä paremmat polkimet ovat tilauksessa. 1x11 voimansiirto myös vähän kiinnostaisi, mutta katsotaan nyt ensin miten tämä 2x10 miellyttää.

Kokonaisuudessaan tämä pyöräilytouhu on itselleni vielä uutta, joten toivottavasti teistä on apua tiukan paikan tullen. En kyllä toisaalta harrasta kuin kevyttä kuntoilua ja retkeilyä, joten toivottavasti tuo kestää.

----------


## mahead

> Kokonaisuudessaan tämä pyöräilytouhu on itselleni vielä uutta, joten toivottavasti teistä on apua tiukan paikan tullen. En kyllä toisaalta harrasta kuin kevyttä kuntoilua ja retkeilyä, joten toivottavasti tuo kestää.



Aika samoilla aatoksilla olet liikkeellä kuin minäkin pari vuotta sitten. Sitten minä vielä palautin Fattyn ja tilasin Singlen.  :Hymy:  Ja Singleä odotellessa tilailin jo valmiiksi yhtä sun toista päivitystä.

Rohkeasti vaan kysymyksiä jos kysyttävää tulee. Yleensä aina vastauksen ja apua kyllä saa. Joskus harvoin jonkun mielestä kysymys on ollu väärä, saa vastauksen lisäksi pikkasen vinoilua, mutta ei siitä kannata välittää. Tosin tässä keskusteluhaarassa vinoilua on ihailtavan vähän näkynyt.

----------


## Ch1nchill4

> Aika samoilla aatoksilla olet liikkeellä kuin minäkin pari vuotta sitten. Sitten minä vielä palautin Fattyn ja tilasin Singlen.  Ja Singleä odotellessa tilailin jo valmiiksi yhtä sun toista päivitystä.



Single kyllä kovasti kans kiinnostaisi, mutta Fatty oli tähän hätään sopivamman hintainen (alessa 900e). Täytyy sitten katsoa millaisia ensi vuoden mallit ovat ja miten tämä uusi harrastus lähtee liikkeelle, että joutuuko päivittämään jo ensi kesänä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hcf

Silverbackin promoissa on aina eri renkaat. Tietävät vissii että bd on huono  :Hymy:

----------


## Koo

> Noooh itellehän verkkokauppa lähetti suoraa osan. Tilas sen jostain. Ei ollu sama ku alkuperänen. Sen kans käytin sit paikallisella huollossa. Siinä ei kestäny ku parituntia.
> Ohjauslaakerisetistä oli kyse. Osa kyllä muuten tuli ihan nopeeta tahtia mutta ekalla yrityksellä tuli pikkusen väärä. Siitä puuttu laakerikupit.
> 
> Navan vaihdossa kyllä saattaa kestää tovin



En tiedä mitä yrität puolustella omalla tapauksellasi, sillä yli kuukausi on ihan liian pitkä aika johonkin navan korjaukselle. Nooh Kaverin Silverissä kesti 15kk vapaaratas ja napa, joten yli parin sadan lasku siitä tuli.

----------


## hcf

> En tiedä mitä yrität puolustella omalla tapauksellasi, sillä yli kuukausi on ihan liian pitkä aika johonkin navan korjaukselle. Nooh Kaverin Silverissä kesti 15kk vapaaratas ja napa, joten yli parin sadan lasku siitä tuli.



Sitä yritin puolustella että omalla kohdallani takuuhuolto meni hyvin. Että ei siitä automaattisesti tule ongelmia jos jotain menee rikki

----------


## Koo

> Sitä yritin puolustella että omalla kohdallani takuuhuolto meni hyvin. Että ei siitä automaattisesti tule ongelmia jos jotain menee rikki



Mitä sinä tuosta puolustelusta kostut? Kukaan ei ollut edes väittänyt tuota. Halusit lähinnä vaihtaa välittömästi keskustelun suunnan, kuten koittivat myös nuo pari kappaletta käyttäjiä, jotka vastasivat ensimmäiseen viestiini aiheen tiimoilta. Ei ole varmasti sattumaa, että omassa piirissä on kaksi Silveriä, joista molemmissa mennyt vapaarattaat ja navat vaihtoon asennusvirheen takia.

----------


## Reppuilija

Milloinkohan verkkokauppaan tulee alennusmyynnit, tuo Douple malli vaikuttaa ihan mielenkiintoiselta, ei taida muita etujousitettuja fatbikeja löytyä tuohon hinta tasoon.

----------


## hcf

Taitanu olla ne alennusmyynnit jo keväällä. Double ei kyl mielestäni ole alennuksessa ollu. Uusia malleja tulee varmaan kohtapuoli ennakkotilaukseen. Tiä sit myyvätkö loput vanhat vielä pois tarjouksella

----------


## hcf

Mites tuo doublen taka-akseli oikeen toimii? Kierretään vaan kiinni ja nostetaan ja liikutetaan vipu parempaan asentoon?.
Ei vissii saa mitenkään lukittua tota ku ei oo linkkumaista loppu kiristystä? Oli ainaki viimelenkillä puolikierrosta auennu toi.

----------


## mahead

> ebayssä näytti olevan kohtuu edullisia työkaluja. 11€ headsetin irrotus ja saman hintanen oli puristustyökalu asennukseen.



Tässä kun selailin Bike-components.de:n valikoimia, tuli vastaan tämmönen: https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ac...saetze-p52675/ . Taidan laittaa tilaukseen, kun tuota halvemmalla ne ei kyllä Suvalassakaan varmana hommaa tee.

----------


## Esabbi

Muovivasaralla saat paremmin kun anglesetissa kupit ei oo linjassa emäputken kanssa. Toi puristaa kuppeja vinoon. 

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

Kelepaako kumivasara? Se luulis olevan vielä hellempi
https://www.motonet.fi/fi/haku?q=kumivasara

----------


## mahead

> Muovivasaralla saat paremmin kun anglesetissa kupit ei oo linjassa emäputken kanssa. Toi puristaa kuppeja vinoon.



Tuo on kyllä totta, en tullutkaan aatelleeksi. Eli yritän kierretangolla, jollei onnistu niin kumivasaralla tai viimeksi vien liikkeeseen.

----------


## satsumas

Tervehdys arvon fillarifoorumistit,

Uuden Scoop Singlen käyttöönotto ei ole sujunut ongelmitta joten ajattelin kysäistä olisiko täällä ideoita/vinkkejä/kokemuksia kohtaamiini haasteisiin.

Ongelma 1: Levyjarru edestä alkaa pitämään sirkkeliä muistuttavaa ääntä lenkin loppupuolella. Alussa ei siis mitään ongelmaa, mutta sitten (jarrujen lämmetessä?) herkkua saakin kuulla koko rahan edestä. Huuto lakkaa hetkeksi kun painaa jarrua, mutta sitten se alkaa taas. Jarru on keskitetty useasti, siitä ei apua. Jarropalojen kulmien hionta seuraavaksi? Takajarrussa ei mitään ongelmaa missään vaiheessa, eli tämä sirkkelöinti tapahtuu ainoastaan etujarrussa. Tässä pari videota eiliseltä ajolta havainnollistamaan tilannetta: https://youtu.be/nyV3-8FSSQc ja https://youtu.be/fNMoCur8b-U

Ongelma 2: Etuhaarukan klappi. Ei vaan lähde pois. Olen löysännyt pultit sivuilta ja sitten kiristänyt varovasti kansiruuvia, kokeillut hävisikö klappi -> ei, joten kiristänyt kansiruuvia lisää ja kokeillut hävisikö klappi. Yhtäkkiä huomasin että kansiruuvi alkaakin murtua ja kuusiokolo pyörii hienosti ympyrää. Ilmeisesti muillakin on näin käynyt, kansiruuvi harvinaisen pehmeää mallia? Sain tehtyä murtuneesta kuusiokolosta tasapään joten kansiruuvi jälleen pelikunnossa mutta en tuota enää lähde kiristämään kuitenkaan. Etsiikö osat vaan paikkaansa eli ajelen ja odotan jos ongelma häviää?

Pyörä on siis aivan uusi, laatikosta otettu ja n. 20km sisäänajoa tehty. Molemmat ongelmat olleet aivan alusta asti.

----------


## Loc

> Ongelma 2: Etuhaarukan klappi. Ei vaan lähde pois. Olen löysännyt pultit sivuilta ja sitten kiristänyt varovasti kansiruuvia, kokeillut hävisikö klappi



Minulla oli vastaavassa hiilikuituhaarukassa (uudessa silverbackin pyörässä) se "laajennusruuvi" (alempi) liian löysällä ja lisäksi väärässä kohtaa. Tästä syystä päällä ollut mainitsemasi kansiruuvi pyöri ikään kuin tyhjää kun se koko patukka pyöri siinä putkessa. Tämän oireena oli juuri klappia etuhaarukassa. Mekanismi voi olla eri, mutta googlettamalla "Carbon Fiber Front Fork Expansion screw" löytyy todennäköisesti sen näköisiä kiristysmekanismeja, jollainen sinullakin on.

Toivottavasti joku muu osaa auttaa ongelman 1 kanssa.

----------


## Kanuuna

Onkelma 1: Liikkuuko männät hyvin? Ottaako palat tai palojen välissä oleva ”palautusjousi” levyyn kiinni tärinän seurauksena? Koetappa nostaa jarrusatula mahd. ylös keskitettäessä uudelleen.

----------


## Koo

> Tervehdys arvon fillarifoorumistit,
> 
> Uuden Scoop Singlen käyttöönotto ei ole sujunut ongelmitta joten ajattelin kysäistä olisiko täällä ideoita/vinkkejä/kokemuksia kohtaamiini haasteisiin.
> 
> Ongelma 1: Levyjarru edestä alkaa pitämään sirkkeliä muistuttavaa ääntä lenkin loppupuolella. Alussa ei siis mitään ongelmaa, mutta sitten (jarrujen lämmetessä?) herkkua saakin kuulla koko rahan edestä. Huuto lakkaa hetkeksi kun painaa jarrua, mutta sitten se alkaa taas. Jarru on keskitetty useasti, siitä ei apua. Jarropalojen kulmien hionta seuraavaksi? Takajarrussa ei mitään ongelmaa missään vaiheessa, eli tämä sirkkelöinti tapahtuu ainoastaan etujarrussa. Tässä pari videota eiliseltä ajolta havainnollistamaan tilannetta: https://youtu.be/nyV3-8FSSQc ja https://youtu.be/fNMoCur8b-U
> 
> Ongelma 2: Etuhaarukan klappi. Ei vaan lähde pois. Olen löysännyt pultit sivuilta ja sitten kiristänyt varovasti kansiruuvia, kokeillut hävisikö klappi -> ei, joten kiristänyt kansiruuvia lisää ja kokeillut hävisikö klappi. Yhtäkkiä huomasin että kansiruuvi alkaakin murtua ja kuusiokolo pyörii hienosti ympyrää. Ilmeisesti muillakin on näin käynyt, kansiruuvi harvinaisen pehmeää mallia? Sain tehtyä murtuneesta kuusiokolosta tasapään joten kansiruuvi jälleen pelikunnossa mutta en tuota enää lähde kiristämään kuitenkaan. Etsiikö osat vaan paikkaansa eli ajelen ja odotan jos ongelma häviää?
> 
> Pyörä on siis aivan uusi, laatikosta otettu ja n. 20km sisäänajoa tehty. Molemmat ongelmat olleet aivan alusta asti.



Pyörälläsi on takuu, joten ota luuri käteen ja soita lähimpään paikkaan: https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...ran-ensihuolto
Ei kannata itse lähteä rempomaan yhtään, mikäli uudessa pyöressä havaitsee vian.

----------


## hcf

ai katos pirua. Harmi ku ei rovaniemellä oo yhtään yhteistyö kumppania.
Keulahuollon ku sais ensihuoltoon niin ois kova. Blutohan pitäs huoltaa jo 50h jälkee  :Irvistys:

----------


## Esabbi

TZuku tzuku junalla ouluun.... 

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mahead

Mitä mieltä ootte, onko keulan geometriaan liian suuri muutos jos Singlen hiilikuitukeulan päivittää 120 mm Manitou Mastodoniin (ext)? 

Silverback käyttää 100 mm Blutoa noihin joihinkin joustokeulamalleihin ja Bluton a-c -mitta on 511 mm, mutta tuossa 120 mm Manitoussa se olisi jo 551 mm, eli neljä senttiä enemmän. Toisaalta vaihdan keulaan pian myös tuon  -2 ⁰ anglesetin, joten josko se vähän kompensoisi. Vai onko tuo 120 mm keula tarpeettoman pitkällä joustolla, kun ajoni ovat kuitenkin aika verkkaista rytyyttelyä kivikossa ja juurakossa, eli riittäisikö kuitenkin 100 mm -joustolla oleva versio jossa a-c olisi jo lähempänä Blutoa (531 mm)? Standard-versiossa olisi pari senttiä vähemmän a-c  -mittaa (eli 100 mm standard olisi 1:1 100 mm Bluton kanssa), mutta Budin takia on vissiin mentävä ext-haarukalla vaikka jotkut ovatkin 4,8" Jimit saaneet standardiin mahtumaan.

Toisaalta vähän mietityttää myös joutuuko runko liian koville jos kovin pitkää haarukkaa eteen laittaa. -17 Singlessähän tuo keulakulma on speksien mukaan 71,5 ⁰, joten sen puolesta loivennusta kyllä kaivataan.

----------


## Paksupolkija

Eikös maston saa "lyhennettyä" ilmapumpulla, kun painaa jousia alas ennen kuin irroittaa sen putkesta? Jos nyt joku haluaa lyhennellä. Tai jos et vauhdilla ajele, niin pidät ilmanpaineet sellaisina ettei ihan pohjaa mutta sag on reippaahko.

----------


## mahead

> Eikös maston saa "lyhennettyä" ilmapumpulla, kun painaa jousia alas ennen kuin irroittaa sen putkesta? Jos nyt joku haluaa lyhennellä. Tai jos et vauhdilla ajele, niin pidät ilmanpaineet sellaisina ettei ihan pohjaa mutta sag on reippaahko.



Joo, samaa kertoivat tuolla mtbr:n puolella kun kahlasin pitkää keskustelua läpi. Toisaalta tuntuu että järkevämpää ostaa ehkä kuitenkin suorilta se 80-100 mm versio ja käyttää sitä sen mittaisena kuin on tarkoitettu, kuin keinotekoisesti tuota 120 mm versiota.

----------


## mahead

> Pari tuntia sitten tuli viesti että anglesetti on pistetty postiin. Pikkulähetyksille ei tule näköjään seurantakoodia, joten pitää toivoa ettei mene paketti hukkaan missään. N. viikon kulues pitäis tulla.



Aika lailla piti kutinsa, tänään tuo setti tuli. Harmi vaan kun en ehdi ennen ensi viikkoa ruveta asentelemaan. Mukana tulleet ohjeet ei nyt kyllä mitkään erityisen kattavat olleet, kun paketin takakannessa on vain viittaus katsoa täältä yksityiskohtaiset asennusohjeet: https://www.superstarcomponents.com/...htm#tech-specs . Onhan tuolla peräti neljä pallokohtaa, joista tosin mikään ei ota asennukseen suoraa kantaa.  :Sarkastinen:  Mutta jospa tuo menisi ihan intuitiivisesti  vaan.

----------


## Kekuliini

Moro,

Asentelin jokin aika sitten -17 Singleeni tuollaisen Works componentsin 2° angle headsetin ja olin hommannut myös Park toolin RT-2:n, eli sen halkaistun putken, jolla irroitetaan ohjainlaakerikupit. Ja tietysti pyörän korjaustelineen jota ilman en olisi tätä hommaa edes harkinnut.

Alempi laakerikuppi irtosi tällä Rt-2:lla ja nylonvasaralla hakkaamalla ihan hyvin mutta ylempään työkalu ei oikein tehonnut, koska laakerikupin jälkeen emäputki kartioituu ja laakerikuppityökalu pakeni kupin pohjalta. No, tämä ylempi eli pienempi kuppi irtosi hylsysarjan hylsyllä+jatkovarrella ja vasaralla paiskomalla. Joo, sai vasaralla paiskoa oikeasti aika määrätietoisesti! Laakerikupit olivat omassa mankelissani 0,1mm ahdistussovitteella kiinni ja uudet myös, joten "krymppiä" on aika paljon.

Uusien anglesetin kuppien asennuksessa vaikein osuus oli kuppien tarkka linjaaminen lanka satulaputkesta viritettynä kupin suuntausmerkkeihin. Halusin ne kerrasta suoraan, joten piti aika kauan 'jiirittää'. Sitten, kun kuppi oli suorassa niin nylonvasaralla kupin ympäri kiertäen hellästi naputtamalla se alkoi mennä paikoilleen. Testasin myös kierretanko+prikka -puristinta mutta kun laakerikupin ylätaso on kahden asteen kulmassa suhteessa lieriöosuuteen niin kuppi lähtee menemään vinoon, joten vasara oli tällä kertaa parempi.

----------


## mahead

Kiitos kekuliinille hyvistä kommenteista! Tuota kohdistamista itsekin jänskään, etenkin kun Superstarcomponentsin palikoissa ei ole kuin yksi kohdistusviiva. Hyvä että edes se, mutta kaksin olis paree.

"Krymppiä"?

Worksista meinasin itsekin alunperin tilata, mutta tuolla toisessa oli halvempia* ja jonkun Uk-foorumin mukaan parempilaatuisella laakerilla. Tiedäppä sitten. 

Tuliko Singlestä mielestäsi parempi tuolla setillä?

*) Tais muutama tilaus tulla tämänkin foorumin kautta kun tuo Silverbackiin menevä setti on ainut loppuunmyyty.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Krymppi, eli ahdistussovite.

----------


## Kekuliini

Omat huomiot Angle setin(-2deg.) vaikutuksesta Singlen ajotuntumaan: 

-etuakseli siirtyi noin 20mm edemmäksi
-ajettavuus muuttui hieman rauhallisemmaksi
-ilman käsiä ajaminen helpompaa!

Muutos ei ollut mitenkään raju; ei muuttunut läski DH-pyöräksi. Mutta pieni parannus kuitenkin😁

----------


## tompula

Ahdistus tai puristesovite, mutta 40 - 50 mm halkaisijalla se ei taatusti ole 0.1 mm. Se ei mene paikalleen ehjänä.

----------


## Kekuliini

https://shop.fullspeedahead.com/en/f...8e4d45d46a825/

Tuossa hieman faktatietoa ohjainlaakereiden ja emäputkien toleransseista. Polkupyörämaailmassa toleranssit ovat naurettavan suuria.

----------


## mahead

Nyt olis keulakulmasetti paikallaan. Koeajoa on kattavat 200 m josta 5-10 m, metsäpolkua, joten voin todeta että ainakin ilman käsiä ajo tuntui vakaammalta, ohjaamo näyttää hassummalta kun eturengasta näkyy enemmän ja kuvankäsittelyohjelmalla keula on tasan kaksi astetta loivempi, ± virhemarginaali 45 °.

Vanhojen kuppien poisto onnistui tuolla itse leikatulla putkella, ja uusien asennus kierretangolla (16 mm paksu), parilla isolla prikalla jonka päissä mutterit. Metodissa oli se hyvä puoli, että kun kuppi ei tasaisesti painunut, oli helppo löysätä pikkasen ja sitten kiristää taas siihen kohtaan painottuen mihin kulloinkin tarvitsi.

Tosin semmoinen kämmi kävi, että sahasin tangon alunperin liian lyhyeksi ja yläkuppiin se ei sitten riittänyt (mutteri kiertyi vain parille uralle ja kun aloin vääntämään kunnolla, kierre korkkasi). Käytin sitten puristinta ja totesin sen yhtälailla toimivaksi.

Punnitsin samalla myös tuon hiilikuituhaarukan, jos joku on miettinyt minkä verran se painaa. Tosin punnittaessa se oli vähän rapainen, siinä oli yksi GoPro-kiinnike liimattuna ja alakooli oli unohtunut irrottaa, joten lukemasta voinee vähentää 10-20 g, eli pikkasen päälle 900 g.

----------


## mahead

No nyt on käyty tyypittämässä juurakoilla ja kivikoilla. Kyllä tuo pyörä minusta ihan selkeästi paremmin etenee, eli isohkotkaan esteet eivät enää niin helposti töksäytä matkantekoa. Hallittavuus myös parani, joskin erään polkuristeyksen lähes missattuani ja siksi äkkinäisempää käännöstä yrittäessäni huomasin että vastaavasti myös ohjaus hidastui. Myös lyhyet jyrkät ylämäet onnistuu nyt helpommin kiivetä koska keula ei lähde niin helposti keulimaan enää.

Kaiken kaikkiaan mielestäni hyvinkin onnistunut päivitys. Kannatti maksaa 55 e. Seuraavaksi joskus sitten se Mastodon...

----------


## hcf

> Seuraavaksi joskus sitten se Mastodon...



Nythän ne ois mastodonin kelit
😁

----------


## Ch1nchill4

Scoop Fatty 2018 olisi taas Verkkokauppa.comissa tarjouksessa, jos joku tarvitsee. Tällä kertaa molemmat väritykset, koot M-XL.

----------


## mahead

> Nythän ne ois mastodonin kelit



Lompakko on sitä mieltä että nyt ei ole yhtään hyvät kelit Mastodonille.

----------


## satsumas

> Ongelma 1: Levyjarru edestä alkaa pitämään sirkkeliä muistuttavaa ääntä lenkin loppupuolella. Alussa ei siis mitään ongelmaa, mutta sitten (jarrujen lämmetessä?) herkkua saakin kuulla koko rahan edestä. Huuto lakkaa hetkeksi kun painaa jarrua, mutta sitten se alkaa taas. Jarru on keskitetty useasti, siitä ei apua. Jarropalojen kulmien hionta seuraavaksi? Takajarrussa ei mitään ongelmaa missään vaiheessa, eli tämä sirkkelöinti tapahtuu ainoastaan etujarrussa.



Itse itselleni vastaten, otin jarrupalat irti ja vaihdoin ne päikseen. Nyt parin testilenkin jälkeen sirkkelöintiä ei ole enää esiintynyt. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi ollut pyöristää jarrupalojen lyhyempiä reunoja, mutta jos päikseen vaihdolla korjaantui niin parempi näin.

----------


## satsumas

Suosituksia polkimille? Scoop Singlen mukana tulleet lähtee vaihtoon, aivan liian liukkaat. En hae lukkopolkimia ainakaan tässä vaiheessa, ja budjetti max. 50e.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Suosituksia polkimille? Scoop Singlen mukana tulleet lähtee vaihtoon, aivan liian liukkaat. En hae lukkopolkimia ainakaan tässä vaiheessa, ja budjetti max. 50e.



https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...-pedals-629888 voi mennä postikuluilla vähän yli budjetin. Sama kuin vanha Saint mx80.

----------


## solisti

Nuo on myös täällä käytössä. Hyvät ja robustit. Talvella voivat vähän jäätää, ja kannattaa ottaa piikkien ehkä alta ne prikat pois maksimoidakseen kengän pito. 

Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kanuuna

Sixpack racingin Menace. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ch1nchill4

> Suosituksia polkimille? Scoop Singlen mukana tulleet lähtee vaihtoon, aivan liian liukkaat. En hae lukkopolkimia ainakaan tässä vaiheessa, ja budjetti max. 50e.



Itse laitoin tällaiset kiinavalmisteet alle pari päivää sitten ja ensitunnelmat ovat erittäin positiiviset. Sitä ennen oli pari viikkoa saman merkin vieläkin halvemmat, joista ei myöskään valittamista. Mielenkiintoista olisi kyllä kuulla kokeneen pyöräilijän mielipide kyseisistä polkimista.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/PROM...879668054.html

----------


## Pexxi

> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...-pedals-629888 voi mennä postikuluilla vähän yli budjetin. Sama kuin vanha Saint mx80.



Talviajoon ei kauhean hyvät kun kerää lunta aika hyvin. RaceFace Chester todettu taas aika hyviksi. Näissä näköjään jotain komposiittia mutta piikit terästä, en nyt muista miten ollut aiemmin. Vähän menee yli budjetin.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod145660

----------


## hphuhtin

> Talviajoon ei kauhean hyvät kun kerää lunta aika hyvin.



Ajoin mx80 läpi koko viime talven ja on tuossa jonkin verran perää, mutta pitää olla sopiva nollan tuntumassa oleva nuoskakeli että tarttuu. Sitten vaatiikin työkalua, että lähtee se jääklöntti 

Ensi talveksi katsoinkin isomman koon PD-M8040, jossa on aika hyvä reikää läpi ja mahdollisuus käyttää liiankin hyvin säärtä raapivia 5mm piikkejä. Menee 68€ hinnalla yli kysyjän budjetista. https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...-pedals-629891

----------


## mahead

> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod145660



Nuo ovat kaikki loppu, mutta niin on omakin ehdotukseni: Nukeproof Neutron Evo
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/m.../rp-prod122950

Nuo ollut pari talvea ja kesää, eikä suurempaa valitettavaa. Pientä sen verran, että tehtaalla niihin on laitettu jotain umpisurkeaa vaseliinia ja siksi muutaman kk käytön jälkeen rupeaa rohisemaan, mutta tuo tuli arvosteluja lukiessa ennakkotietona joten rohinan alkaessa ei yllättänyt. Putsinki ja uudet rasvat, ja hyvin menee. Alkuperäiset laakerit edelleen paikallaan.

Nyt jos ostaisin niin rasvaisin uusiksi heti jo ennen käyttöönottoa. Olis toki suotavaa ettei noin tarttis tehdä, mutta muuten hinta / laatu / paino / pito -suhde on ollu niin hyvä ettei oikeastaan haittaa.

Kerran olen tuon jälkeen uudelleen rasvannut kun ihmettelin rohinoita, mutta se oli turhaa koska rohina tuli keskiön hajonneesta laakerista.

----------


## hcf

Nukeproof neutron evot ois itelläki ostoslistalla mutta on myyty kaikki loppuun. Myös wigglestä. Taitaa olla sama varasto. Onkohan valmistus lopetettu

----------


## mahead

> Nukeproof neutron evot ois itelläki ostoslistalla mutta on myyty kaikki loppuun. Myös wigglestä. Taitaa olla sama varasto. Onkohan valmistus lopetettu



Jos limenväriset kelpaa, niin Treziltä saa tilattua heti: https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Nukeproof-N...dals_76752.htm .

Evanscyclesissä ovat loppu, mutta ainakin parista väristä ilmoittavat että kuukauden päästä tulisi lisää: https://www.evanscycles.com/en-fi/nu...pedal-EV227665

Ja itse asiassa myös Wigglessä näkyy olevan noita limejä: http://www.wiggle.com/nukeproof-neut...o-flat-pedals/ .

Nuo Nukeproofien piikit eli ruuvit ovat aika teräviä. Pito on toki ainakin minun käyttööni enemmän kuin riittävää, mutta kun olin uudet nahkamaiharit naarmuttanut niillä (poljin osui kiveen ja horjahdin niin että jalka nousi polkimelta) ja heti seuraavalla reissulla satasen Craftin sadehousuihin viiltänyt muutaman sentin viillon (otin fillaria ulkovarastosta), tuumasin että vähempikin pito riittää. Ruuvasin joka ruuviin mutterin kiinni niin että kanta tulee juuri ruuvin pään tasalle. Polkimen pito toki heikkeni huomattavasti, mutta mutterit on sen verran pieniä että silti kengänpohjien kolot asettuu niiden päälle eikä jalka lipsu lainkaan. Mitä kuvista kattellut, niin yhtälailla terävän näköisiä nuo näkyy kaikissa muissakin muovipolkimissa olevan joissa ruuvit toimivat piikkeinä.

----------


## hcf

Njuu. sääret verisillä naarmuilla on aika tuttua nuitte flatti polkimien kans  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Paksupolkija

Neutronit on hyvät, mutta itsellä ei oikeanpuoleisessa pysy se päätytulppa ilman liimamassatäppää kiinnin. Akselin pää kiertää sen pikkuhiljaa auki. Ja kyllä on mielestäni polkimet oikein päin, koska vasemalla pysyy. Tosin voiko olla että on vahingossa tullut kaksi samanlaista poljinta kun kierteet on oikeakätiset?

----------


## miumau

OneUpin komposiittipolkimet on hyvät ja hintakin on alle 50. Postittavatkin ne sieltä englannin varastostaan kohtuu nopeasti ja niitä saa eri värisinä ei tarvi aina ottaa sitä tylsää mustaa väriä :Hymy: . Minulla on ollut myös nuo Nukeproofiit eivät nekään huonot ole mutta Oneupissa pysyy kenkä paremmin kiinni. Ja komposiittipolkimet vaimentavat jonkin verran kivien aihuttamia täräyksiä verrattuna metallipolkimiin eivätkä myöskään mene ajanmyötä niin kurjan näköisiksi kuin kuin nuo metalliset.

----------


## hcf

Nonni sain angle headsetin paikalleen. Se käväs ensin mutkan kanadassa. 50€ velotti paikallinen seppä sen vaihtamisesta.
Pikku lenkin kävin koeajaan ja kokemukset samanlaiset ku edelllisillä. Hieman tuli tunnetta ku kulkis raiteella. Herkkyyttä lähti pois ohjauksesta.
Alamäkeen menee paremmin. Tulihan sitä puoteltua alas ounasvaaralta sen verran kovaa että ois DH kamat paikallaan. Että se siitä turvallisuudesta.
Tuo blutoki tuo tohon hommaan niin paljon vaimennusta että uskaltaa mennä lujaa. 
Entisellä fattyllä tultiin aika hamppaita kolistellen  :Hymy: 

Semmosen vinkin myös sain että jos haluaa vielä loiventaa niin pistää 120mm ilmaruodon blutoon. Paljonkohan loivenee?

----------


## Antsah82

Kumpikohan olisi fattysta parempi itselle L vai M? 180cm, inseam normaalia lyhyempi kai tälle pituudelle eli 81cm. Kädet taas pitkät siipiväli 186cm. Oisko M-koko kuitenkin parempi?

----------


## hcf

Noh saattaa varmaan kassit puristua vaakaputkeen seistessä jos ottaa L. 
Oiskohan se M ja vähä pitempää stemmiä siihen jos tuntuu ahtaalta.

Tosin arvelua vain ku itte oon 171/81 ja ajelen M:llä. Kädetki taitaa olla lyhyet

----------


## Antsah82

Samaa tuossa mietin kun mittoja katselin. Silverbackin oma laskuri tarjoaa molempia M ja L, mutta antaa huomautuksen "Your inseam length is smaller than the average for your height, choosing a smaller size bike would perhaps be a more comfortable fit for you."

----------


## Ch1nchill4

Itseltä löytyy Fatty kokoa L, pituutta 182cm ja inseam ~83cm. Kassit koskettaa hellästi vaakaputkea (itseäni ei ole haitannut), joten olen hcfreakin kanssa samalla kannalla, että M ja sitten tarvittaessa pidempää stemmiä.

----------


## Antsah82

Kiitoksia näkemyksistä 👍 Taidan tilata tuon M ja jos tuntuu niin vaihtaa stemmin tosiaan pidemmäksi sitten.

----------


## sianluca

Vihdoin tuli tollainen tilattua, tärkeimpänä perusteena taisi olla suopaikossa pärjääminen kesällä ja talvella moottorikelkkauria pitkin ajaminen pilkkipaikoille. Ja nyt kesällä voi kokeilla sitä Hetta-Pallas - reittiä kun poikakin tulee kävelemään  elokuussa reitille....tietty talvella voi ajaa myös nuo aamuiset työmatkat....

----------


## Kiituri

Ei ole vieläkään saatavilla vapaaraatasta romuun. Verkkis tarjoaa tätä tilalle https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...tbike-takanapa
mutta siihenkään eivät pysty lupaamaan vapaaratasta varaosana.

Kannattaa kyllä parikin kertaa miettää pistääkö rahansa Silverbäkkiin kun varaosia ei saa eikä ole edes tulossa (ei mitään tietoa myöskään tehtaalla).
On aika kallis vapaaratas kun joutuu vaihdattamaan koko takanavan. 

Oirehan vapaarattaa hajoamisesta alkaa satunnaisella paukahtelulla perästä kun vapaarattaan kynsien ote pettää.

----------


## hcf

^Ei taida modus valmistaa enään koko hubia. En ainakaan enään löydä. Turha sieltä verkkokaupasta on sitä tingata ku osilla on vain vuoden takuu joten asia ei kuulu enään verkkokaupalle eikä silverbackille. 
Vaihda napa tai kokeile sitä toisen valmistajan vaparia mitä on ehdoteltu tässä ketjussa joskus

Jos pyörä oli 2016 fatty jos en väärin muista.

Mulla on kyl kaikki pyörät tehny satunnaista paukahtelua ku hampaat sattuu huonosti. Rikki ei kyl ole vielä menny

----------


## Fillarihemmo

> Ei ole vieläkään saatavilla vapaaraatasta romuun. Verkkis tarjoaa tätä tilalle https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...tbike-takanapa
> mutta siihenkään eivät pysty lupaamaan vapaaratasta varaosana.
> 
> Kannattaa kyllä parikin kertaa miettää pistääkö rahansa Silverbäkkiin kun varaosia ei saa eikä ole edes tulossa (ei mitään tietoa myöskään tehtaalla).
> On aika kallis vapaaratas kun joutuu vaihdattamaan koko takanavan. 
> 
> Oirehan vapaarattaa hajoamisesta alkaa satunnaisella paukahtelulla perästä kun vapaarattaan kynsien ote pettää.



Siis pääsääntöisestihän näissä läskipyörähommissa jutun juoni on se, että KUN orggis takanapa/vapaaratas hajoaa, niin tilalle ei hankita mitään toista yhtä paskaa takanapaa, vaan oikea takanapa ja siihenhän ei kannata uusia pinnoja rihtauttaa, eikä tietenkään kehää, jolloinka hankitaan koko takakiekko. No nyt kun sormi on uuden takakiekon ostoskorinappulan kohdalla, niin juolahtaa tietysti mieleen, että pitäskö se etukiekkokin samalla päivittää ja tottakai se pitää, otetaan se raha vaikka sitten perheen ruokarahoista pois tai ensi kesän ulkomaan matkasta. Vielä ennen lopullista tilausta pohdit kuitenkin, että kehtaako näin hienoon pyörään mitään alumiini kehiä enää laittaa ja vastaus tietenkin on, että ei tietenkään kehtaa. Tässä kohtaa tuplaa budjetin ja tilaatkin hiilikuitukehät ja päivität navatkin vielä entistä parempiin, näin ollen ei tarvitse ulkomaille matkustaa perheen kanssa ainakaan seuraavaan kolmeen vuoteen ja aikaa jää pyöräilylle paljon enemmän, tilanne on siis WIN-WIN. Tietysti niihin kalliisiin napoihin pitää laakereita vaihtaa yhtenään ja tässä kohtaa aletaan siirtämään perheen kotimaan reissujakin tuonnemmaksi, koska maastopyöräily.

----------


## Kiituri

> ^Ei taida modus valmistaa enään koko hubia. En ainakaan enään löydä. Turha sieltä verkkokaupasta on sitä tingata ku osilla on vain vuoden takuu joten asia ei kuulu enään verkkokaupalle eikä silverbackille. 
> Vaihda napa tai kokeile sitä toisen valmistajan vaparia mitä on ehdoteltu tässä ketjussa joskus
> 
> Jos pyörä oli 2016 fatty jos en väärin muista.
> 
> Mulla on kyl kaikki pyörät tehny satunnaista paukahtelua ku hampaat sattuu huonosti. Rikki ei kyl ole vielä menny



Kellään ei ollut varmaa tieto vapaarattaasta, vain arvaus. En lähde arvausten perusteella tilaamaan. Yksinkeraista. Asialla ei ole ollut kova kiire kun jäykällä läskillä ei voi ajaa kuin tavella lumen tultua maahan. Ei sovi kesäkeleille, IMO.
Navan vaihto on luokkaa 200e juttu. Aika järjetön tuon arvoiseen pyörään kokonaisesta kiekosta puhumattakaan. Joku muu paikka leviää kuitenkin hetken päästä ja sama homma edessä.

Tämä siis lähinnä Silveriä harkitseville tiedoksi. Kannattaa harkita jotain muuta merkkiä missä nämä vaikeasti vaihdettavat osat on yleisemmiltä valmistajilta.

----------


## hcf

> Kannattaa harkita jotain muuta merkkiä missä nämä vaikeasti vaihdettavat osat on yleisemmiltä valmistajilta.



Eikös näissä uusissa ole sunringlen navat. Ne on ainaki yleistä kamaa. En oo kyl varma ku ei oo viel kerenny kurkata

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Eikös näissä uusissa ole sunringlen navat. Ne on ainaki yleistä kamaa. En oo kyl varma ku ei oo viel kerenny kurkata



On, mutta ei sekään mikään hyvää parempi ole. Niissäkin on suurimpana ongelmana vakio alumiininen akseli joka jossain kohtaa näyttäisi menevän poikki, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUG4ahiGjuQ , mutta lundberg keravalla myy teräs versiota joten sillä voi tulevaa asiaa korjata jo etukäteen mikäli haluaa vielä sijoittaa samaan napaan rahaa. http://lundberg247.fi/product_details.php?p=2038 Toki edelleen suositan kun niitä napahommia tulee takuuajan jälkeen niin laittakaa kättä taskuun ja dt swiss 350 big ride tai indystry nine torch napa tilalle.

----------


## hcf

> On, mutta ei sekään mikään hyvää parempi ole. Niissäkin on suurimpana ongelmana vakio alumiininen akseli joka jossain kohtaa näyttäisi menevän poikki, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUG4ahiGjuQ , mutta lundberg keravalla myy teräs versiota joten sillä voi tulevaa asiaa korjata jo etukäteen mikäli haluaa vielä sijoittaa samaan napaan rahaa. http://lundberg247.fi/product_details.php?p=2038 Toki edelleen suositan kun niitä napahommia tulee takuuajan jälkeen niin laittakaa kättä taskuun ja dt swiss 350 big ride tai indystry nine torch napa tilalle.



Juuh pointti oliki että varaosia on saatavilla  :Hymy: 
Budjettipyöristä ei voi olettaa löytyvät kaikkia laatuosia. 

Kokonaan parempiin kiekkoihin ois yks mahollisuus sijottaa. Nehä voi siirtää uuteen pyörään jos tulee vaihdettua ja laittaa vanhat takasi myytävään pyörään

----------


## Minemac

Moi, oon nyt tätä keskustelua selaillut ja en ole löytänyt viestejä koskien Silverbackin Stride Fatty fatbikeä. Onko siitä mihinkään, pärjääkö sillä? Oma ajo tulee suurimmaksi osaksi olemaan semmoista kruisailua ja muutenkin asfaltilla pyöräilyä. Joskus ehkä maastoonkin  Oisko kukaan tota itselleen hankkinut ja osaisi kertoa ?

----------


## hphuhtin

Eihän noi pyörät ole muillakaan merkeillä tehtaalta välttämättä valmiita, hyvät pyöräliikkeet (joihin sitten harmaaselän myyjä tässä tapauksessa ei näköjään lukeudu) vaan pistää pyörät kuntoon joko varastoon kasatessaan tai luovutushuollossa  :Hymy:

----------


## Antsah82

> Kiitoksia näkemyksistä 👍 Taidan tilata tuon M ja jos tuntuu niin vaihtaa stemmin tosiaan pidemmäksi sitten.



Onnistuin poistamaan viestini joten uudestaan 😅

Ollut tosiaan reilun viikon tuo fatty. Etujarrusatula ei ollut sattunu tehtaan jäljiltä ihan suoraan ja etuvaihtaja piti myös kääntää suoraan satulaputkesta kun hinkkasi ketjuun. Muutoin oikein tyytyväinen olen ollut. Tubeless hommat vielä tekemättä.

Tilasin nuo aikaisemmin täällä kehutut nukeproof neutron evot ubykista. Piti olla varastossa paria väriä 31.7, mutta ei ole ilmeisesti vieläkään. Onkohan valmistus loppunut? Penkki pitänee vielä vaihtaa kunhan tietäisi mihin 😁 Paremmista kahvatupeista otan myös vinkkejä vastaan.

Onko muuten tuollainen Thule Freeride toimiva fattyn kuskaukseen? Osaako joku sanoa saako sen kiinni auton omaan telineeseen joka ei ole Thulen tuote?

----------


## Laerppi

Kannattaa kunnolla tarkistaa kaikki ruuvit. Meillä oli Singlessä jarrusatula löysällä, toinen jarruletku vuoti kahvan liitoksesta heti paketista.

----------


## hcf

> Onko muuten tuollainen Thule Freeride toimiva fattyn kuskaukseen? Osaako joku sanoa saako sen kiinni auton omaan telineeseen joka ei ole Thulen tuote?



Ite ostin thule proride 598 ja siihen fatbike adapteri. Asensin mont blanc telineeseen joka on neliskanttinen. Thulelta squarebar adapteri siihenki joka oli alta kympin

----------


## mahead

> Tilasin nuo aikaisemmin täällä kehutut nukeproof neutron evot ubykista.   Piti olla varastossa paria väriä 31.7, mutta ei ole ilmeisesti   vieläkään. Onkohan valmistus loppunut?



Jos ne polkimet joskus sinulle tulee, niin kannattaa tosiaan se  vaseliini vaihtaa niihin heti. Toimi ne sellaisinaankin talven, mutta  keväällä kun rupesi olemaan kosteaa niin alkoivat olla varsin rouheat.  Ajattelin että uudelleenrasvaus olisi vain tekohengitystä ja ehdin  silloin jo tilata uudet laakeritkin, mutta reilu vuosi siitä on jo  mennyt eikä polkimissa ole kirpun kipua, joten ei ne laakerit olleet  itseensä ottaneet.





> Penkki pitänee vielä vaihtaa  kunhan tietäisi mihin



Minä ostin joskus XXL:stä jollain neljällä kympillä tämän:  https://www.bikester.fi/selle-italia...ta-550886.html  . Tuo on aika samantyyppinen kuin vakiosatula, mutta parempi.  Vakiosatulalla alkoi tunnin lenkin jälkeen ahteria pakottamaan, tällä  menee 2,5h helposti. Pidemmillä lenkeillä tulee jonkinlaista hiertymää,  mutta voi olla että siinä ajohousut on suurempi syypää kuin satula.





> Paremmista kahvatupeista otan myös vinkkejä  vastaan.



Prismasta / Cittarista kotimaista tuotantoa Herrmans Diamond (saatavilla  kiristysruuvin kera ja ilman, mulla ilman hiilikuitutangossa). En voisi  tyytyväisempi olla, etenkään tuolla hintaa. Eivät luista tangossa ja  niistä saa napakan otteen.  Viime lenkillä mulla tosin unohtui  ajohanskat kotiin, ja siinä kolmen tunnin kieppeillä alkoi tuntumaan  että aika kovasti hiertää käteen. Eli ajohanskat on syytä olla  pidemmillä lenkeillä.

https://www.prisma.fi/fi/prisma/herr...mond-kadensija





> Onko muuten tuollainen Thule Freeride toimiva fattyn kuskaukseen? Osaako   joku sanoa saako sen kiinni auton omaan telineeseen joka ei ole Thulen   tuote?



Veli osti hcfreakin tavoin Thulen 598 -telineen. Ainakin se on tykännyt.

----------


## Antsah82

Kiitoksia vinkeistä. Pitääpä käydä prismassa tutkailemassa noita grippejä. XXL on tosiaan tuon penkin myynyt loppuun. Toinen hyvä olisi kai Charge Spoon jota saa 30e pintaan. 

Huomasin tuossa ajellessa, että ohjaustanko saisi olla hieman ylempänä. Olisikohan SQlabin 311 tai 30X hyviä tuohon tarkoitukseen?

----------


## hcf

> Huomasin tuossa ajellessa, että ohjaustanko saisi olla hieman ylempänä. Olisikohan SQlabin 311 tai 30X hyviä tuohon tarkoitukseen?



Mulla on 311 50mm nostolla. Tosin yhen spacerin alempana. Varuilta ostin isoimmalla nostolla. Hyvä tanko on. Hieman enemmän taivutusta (16 astetta) sekä taipuu hieman. Käsille hellempi.

Pakko oli ostaa ku paskoin ranteeni edellisellä joka oli täysin jäykkä

----------


## peteetd

> Mikähän ohjainlaakeri siinä on? FSA muistaakseni oli mulla fattys. doubles on joku toinen. Kyl noita näyttää ainaki ulkomailta löytyvän 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod120505
> 
> Varmaan saattas kyl rautakaupasta löytyvän samanlaista pulttia 
> Elä kuiten kiristele enään niin paljon. Kyllähän se käpyki siel antaa periksi



Pultti löyty. Kirinnällä ei ääni lähe (ihan kohtuu momentti on)  :Hymy:  millä sen sais pois? Tosi ärsyttävä ääni ajaessa pitääkö vaihtaa koko laakeri vai?

----------


## Antsah82

> Mulla on 311 50mm nostolla. Tosin yhen spacerin alempana. Varuilta ostin isoimmalla nostolla. Hyvä tanko on. Hieman enemmän taivutusta (16 astetta) sekä taipuu hieman. Käsille hellempi.
> 
> Pakko oli ostaa ku paskoin ranteeni edellisellä joka oli täysin jäykkä



Noissa 30x ja 311 ei taida olla 16asteisena muuta eroa käytännössä kuin leveys?

----------


## hcf

> Noissa 30x ja 311 ei taida olla 16asteisena muuta eroa käytännössä kuin leveys?



311:lle on ilmotettu "flex 10mm" ja 30x ei. Eli oisko jäykkyydessä eroa.

----------


## hcf

> Pultti löyty. Kirinnällä ei ääni lähe (ihan kohtuu momentti on)  millä sen sais pois? Tosi ärsyttävä ääni ajaessa�� pitääkö vaihtaa koko laakeri vai?



Ohan se vaihtoehto. Tai kokeilla vaihtaa pelkät laakerit. Niis on numerosarjat joitten perusteella löytää oikeat. Varmempi vaihtaa koko headsetti. Tarvii erikoistyökalut kuppien irrotukseen.

----------


## peteetd

Mistä mahtais löytää koko headsetti systeemin?  :Hymy:  Onko sd siis koko paketti vai?

----------


## hcf

Stronglight Raz Carbon 1 1/8" - 1.5" tapered, 7075 CNC alu cups, carbon top spacer, alu top cap

Tommonen vaihettiin mun 2016 fattyyn takuuvaihtona. Joku viisaampi voi kertoa vastaavan. Nuita ku on niin monenlaisia 😁

----------


## peteetd

Jeps, onko kovatöinen vaihtaa? Takuu kai tuossa munki scuupissa on mutta lähin huoltopiste taitaa olla aika kaukana..

----------


## hcf

Olikos se mitä vuosimallia? Jos on alta vuoden ikänen niin ehottomasti verkkokauppaan yhteyttä. Tillaavat sulle oikean takuuna ja kertovat lähimmän huoltopaikan

----------


## peteetd

18 malli maaliskuusa ostettu.. pitääpä ottaa sinne yhteyttä. Jarrut on toinen heikko linkki. Ei taho pitää vaikka putsattu ym,ym.  kiljuu. Mimmoset jarrupalat kanttis vaihtaa? Merkki malli ym vois ainaki hiukan paremmin pelittää
.

----------


## Antsah82

> 311:lle on ilmotettu "flex 10mm" ja 30x ei. Eli oisko jäykkyydessä eroa.



Niinpäs olikin ja onhan noissa nostoissakin jokunen milli.

----------


## hcf

> Jarrut on toinen heikko linkki. Ei taho pitää vaikka putsattu ym,ym.  kiljuu.



Noh joskus oon saanu jarrut kiljumaan ku kenkä ollu vinossa. Palat ei ota tasasesti kiinni. Nykyset jarrut (Shimano m615) taitaapi säätyä automaattisesti ku niitä paloja voi suoristaa ihan vaan painamalla levyä siihen suuntaan mihin haluaa siirtää ja pumppaamalla jarrukahvaa. Kaikissa tuo ei onnistu.

Ei mitään käsitystä onko nuo promaxit minkäänlaiset. Jos ne huonot on niin vaihtoa parempaan vaa

----------


## sianluca

[IMG]IMG_20180730_193731 by Kari Keinänen, on Flickr[/IMG]

----------


## hcf

Mistähän löytäs jäykän keulan doubleen? Kohtuu hintasen. Ei väliä onko alumiinia vai hiilikuitua. Jos talveksi laittas paikalleen ja mahollisesti vaelluksille

----------


## kilari

On tullut surrattua omalla hopeaselällä tyytyväisenä toista kuukautta. Kaikki toimii kuten pitää ja S-koko osottautui itselleni (170 / 79 cm) nappivalinnaksi. Nyt kiinnostus heräsi 1-x yön metsäretkeilyyn läskillä. Ajatuksissa olisi jonkinlainen tavarateline tai muu kätevä tavarankuljetushässäkkä.
-Rungossa on ruuvinpaikat johon ehkä jonkilaisen kiinteän pakkarin voisi saada, onko kellään kokemusta? 
-S-kokoon ei varmaan kovinkummoista runkolaukkua saa sillä kolmion ala on auttamatta pieni... ?
-Mites tuohon hiilikuituiseen etuhaarukkaan tai ohjaustankoon voisi saada järkevästi jotain kiinni?

----------


## Hulius

Terve, pyöräni on silverback delight 2018, jossa siis 2x9 vaihteisto. Nyt heräsi kuitenkin ajatus jos päivittäisi vaihteiston 1x11 tai 1x10.
Onko projektissa mitään järkeä ja paljonko koko lysti tulisi maksamaan?

----------


## JackOja

> Onko projektissa mitään järkeä ja paljonko koko lysti tulisi maksamaan?



Järjen päätät itse (tosin 1x10 -päivityksessä ei ole järkeä) ja hinta riippuu siitä minkätasoista palikkaa haluat ja ostopaikasta tietty. 200-1000€.

----------


## Hulius

> Järjen päätät itse (tosin 1x10 -päivityksessä ei ole järkeä) ja hinta riippuu siitä minkätasoista palikkaa haluat ja ostopaikasta tietty. 200-1000€.



Mitäs kaikkea menee vaihtoon? Takapakka, eturatas, takavaihtaja, vaihdevipu, vaijeri, vieläkö muuta?
Ärsyttävää ajaa mäkisessä maastossa nykyisellä setillä, jos  tulee ylämäki pakko pudottaa pienemmälle rattaalle edestä, ja kun alamäki koittaa näpytän äkkiä takaa pienimmälle rattaalle ja siltikin polkimet pyörii "tyhjää" koska vaihde niin pieni.

----------


## JackOja

> Mitäs kaikkea menee vaihtoon? Takapakka, eturatas, takavaihtaja, vaihdevipu, vaijeri, vieläkö muuta?



Juuripa nuo. Vaihdevaijerikin tulee vaihdevivun mukana. SLX 1x11 upgrade kit ~150€ (XT parilla satkulla) ja joku eturatas muutaman kympin.

----------


## solisti

> Terve, pyöräni on silverback delight 2018, jossa siis 2x9 vaihteisto. Nyt heräsi kuitenkin ajatus jos päivittäisi vaihteiston 1x11 tai 1x10.
> Onko projektissa mitään järkeä ja paljonko koko lysti tulisi maksamaan?



Miksi? Mikä 2x9 setupissa tökkii? Kestävä ja ainakin riittävä välitysalue moneen hommaan.

Itse muunsin 1x9 gripparilla, kun ne alkuperäiset vaihtajan vivut ei ole maailman sivistyneimmät. 

1x9 -muunnos vaatii lähinnä vaan narrow wide -rattaan eteen (64 tai 104 jaolla).
~40-50€ tai Kiinasta halvemmalla. Sunracelta löytyy jopa 11-40T takapakka jos haluaa hieman laajemman välitysalueen (30€).

1x10 tai 1x11 tarvitset NW-rattaan, vivun, ketjun, takavaihtajan ja takapakan. 
Taitaa olla järkevin mennä suoraan 1x11 setuppiin. Hinnassa ei liene suurta eroa.
1x11 SRAM NX/Shimano SLX noin 150€ (+NW ratas) ja XT reilu 200€ (+NW ratas).
Deore M6000 1x10 voi saada koostettua hieman edullisemmin...

----------


## solisti

> Mitäs kaikkea menee vaihtoon? Takapakka, eturatas, takavaihtaja, vaihdevipu, vaijeri, vieläkö muuta?
> Ärsyttävää ajaa mäkisessä maastossa nykyisellä setillä, jos  tulee ylämäki pakko pudottaa pienemmälle rattaalle edestä, ja kun alamäki koittaa näpytän äkkiä takaa pienimmälle rattaalle ja siltikin polkimet pyörii "tyhjää" koska vaihde niin pieni.



Itse tykkään ajaa 2x-setupilla, kun siinä voi nopeasti käyttää kahta välitystä eturattailla (ns. nousuvaihde ja yleisvaihde muuhun ajoon). 
En koe, että etuvaihtajaa olisi sen hankalampi käyttää kuin takavaihtajaa. Ei tosin ole delightin etuvaihtajasta kokemuksia, kun se on 1x9-setupissa, mutta epäilen ettei SLX:n vaihtaja ole paljoa sen kummempi toiminnaltaan.

----------


## hcf

2019 mallit löytyy silverbackin sivuilta. Keulakulma on ainaki muuttunu. Ja kaapelit kulkee rungon sisällä
Doubleen tullu kilo lisää? Oisko typo. Eihän tuo teknisesti ole muuttunu mihinkää

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Keulakulmat 69,5, se on hyvä päivitys runkoihin. Raceface kammet ovat saaneet väistyä ja tilalle on tullut joku nevahööd merkki. Tiedä sitten onko sillä niin isoa merkitystä tavan polkijalle, selvinnee aikanaan varmasti kun pyöriä tulee käyttäjille. Singlessä kiva väri. Doublen väritys lähes sama kuin edellisessä, siinä painoa teknisten tietojen mukaan + 300g ? En kyllä muista mitä oma 18 vuoden double painoi laatikosta ulos otettaessa. Samapa tuo. Keulakulmat ja vaijereiden viennit ovat laitettu nyt osin rungon sisään.

----------


## hcf

^muistaakseni vanha oli 15.7kg
aika ristiriitasia tietoja löytyy.
Omani painaa ton verran tubelessina ja polkimien kanssa. 4.8 bud/jj

----------


## solisti

Kaikki mallit on nyt näköjään läpiakseleilla. Hyvä juttu. Delightissa oli Prowheelin kammet jo viime vuonna, ja ihan asialliset kai ne oli, tosin turhan iso Q-factor. Delight 15.45kg, pitänee paikkansa. Oma JJ4.0" renkailla 13.5kg polkimineen.

----------


## mahead

> Kaikki mallit on nyt näköjään läpiakseleilla. Hyvä juttu. Delightissa oli Prowheelin kammet jo viime vuonna, ja ihan asialliset kai ne oli, tosin turhan iso Q-factor. Delight 15.45kg, pitänee paikkansa. Oma JJ4.0" renkailla 13.5kg polkimineen.



Tuo on tosiaan hyvä homma että läpiakseli on nyt läpi malliston.

Q-factorin osalta vois kuvitella että on menty parempaan suuntaan kun ennen  (2017) keskiö 120 mm, nyt näköjään 100 mm. Silti ainakin nuo vakio-bulldozerit mahtuu pyörimään. Ei sillä, minä oon tykänny tuosta RaceFacen Aeffect -kampisarjasta, joten noname tuntuu huononnukselta. Hyvä jos se kuitenkin on käytännössä toimiva kampe.

----------


## solisti

> Q-factorin osalta vois kuvitella että on menty parempaan suuntaan kun ennen  (2017) keskiö 120 mm, nyt näköjään 100 mm.



Hmm.... Eikö se keskiö ole koko ajan ollut tuon 100 mm?

Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mahead

> Hmm.... Eikö se keskiö ole koko ajan ollut tuon 100 mm?



No niinpäs näköjään onkin. Mistähän lie tuokin kuvitelma jääny päähän.

----------


## hcf

2019 malliston myynnissä. Hinta on jonkin verran kasvanut. Onneksi tuli ostettua 2018 malli. Angle headsetin kans melekee sama vehe jos ei jopa vähä parempi. https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/catalog/10800c/Fatbike

----------


## Antsah82

^Mikä angle headset sulla olikaan?

Mahtaakohan verkkokauppa kohta laittaa loput 2018 mallit tarjoukseen?

----------


## hcf

tämä https://www.superstarcomponents.com/...le-headset.htm 

Vaihtoehto
https://www.workscomponents.co.uk/20...tube-945-p.asp

----------


## Antsah82

> tämä https://www.superstarcomponents.com/...le-headset.htm 
> 
> Vaihtoehto
> https://www.workscomponents.co.uk/20...tube-945-p.asp



Noihin pitää ilmeisesti olla erikoistyökaluja, että voi asentaa?

----------


## hcf

> Noihin pitää ilmeisesti olla erikoistyökaluja, että voi asentaa?



Kyllä. Ite käytin huollossa asennuttamassa 50€.
https://www.bike24.com/p290821.html
+kumi/muovisara kuppien asennukseen

----------


## hcf

Tippu noitten 2019 singlen ja doublen hinta edellisvuoden tasoille. Taino satkun kalliimpi. Ei muista oliko myös 18 mallit aluksi ton hintasia

----------


## mahead

> Noihin pitää ilmeisesti olla erikoistyökaluja, että voi asentaa?



Kyllä ja ei. Tuurnalla / ruuvimeisselillä tms. voi naputella vanhat laakerit irti (varovasti, jos haluaa säilyttää ne ehjänä). Uusien asennus onnistuu esim. puristimien avulla, tai sitten voi näperrellä kierretangosta, prikoista ja muttereista työkalun. Selaile vanhoja viestejä, kirjoittelin reilu kuukausi sitten omista asennuskokemuksista tarkemmin.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Onko nuo silverbackin rungot mitenkään erikoisen pitkiä/isoja ? M-kokoisella varmaan voisi ajella 171cm ja n.80cm sisäjalalla varustettu kuljettaja ?

----------


## hcf

Kyllä voi. Saman mittanen itse olen. Tanko tosin on vaihtunu riseriksi. Muuten sopii täydellisesti
Se että onko nää erikoisen pitkiä tai isoja en tiiä. Edellinen oli 18" cuben jäykkäperä ja se oli hieman liian iso joten muista ei kokemuksia  :Hymy:

----------


## mahead

172 / 82 täällä ja M-koko passaa hyvin (2017 Single).

----------


## hcf

Mahead oliko sulla sen headsetin laakerit yhtä herkkiä ku alkuperäsen?
Tuota rattia ku kääntelee ilmassa niin tuntuu ku olis liian kireällä vaikka ei ole.

----------


## mahead

> Mahead oliko sulla sen headsetin laakerit yhtä herkkiä ku alkuperäsen?
> Tuota rattia ku kääntelee ilmassa niin tuntuu ku olis liian kireällä vaikka ei ole.



En ole huomannut herkkyydessä eroa. Aluksi kun asensin setin, säästin aivojani ja laitoin sekä ylä että alalaakerin niin että merkkiviiva osoitti eteenpäin. Haarukka meni ihan nätisti paikalleen, mutta silloin kääntelyssä tuntui outoa vastusta. Sitten tajusin mikä meni pieleen (sivulta näki heti ettei haarukka asettunut alareunasta hyvin) ja käänsin sitä alalaakeria 180 astetta. Sen jälkeen siitä tuli yhtä hyvä kuin alkuperäinenkin.

Laitoin kyllä vaseliinia vähän joka rakoon, mutta tuskin sillä on merkitystä kun pitäishän laakerit olla hyvin rasvattu heti tehtaalla ja toisaalta ulkopuolelle lisättynä ei sinne laakerien sekaan edes pääse.

----------


## hcf

^Jooh häätyy tarkistaa rasvat kuhan jaksaa

----------


## Herou

> Kiitos kekuliinille hyvistä kommenteista! Tuota kohdistamista itsekin jänskään, etenkin kun Superstarcomponentsin palikoissa ei ole kuin yksi kohdistusviiva. Hyvä että edes se, mutta kaksin olis paree.
> 
> "Krymppiä"?
> 
> Worksista meinasin itsekin alunperin tilata, mutta tuolla toisessa oli halvempia* ja jonkun Uk-foorumin mukaan parempilaatuisella laakerilla. Tiedäppä sitten. 
> 
> Tuliko Singlestä mielestäsi parempi tuolla setillä?
> 
> *) Tais muutama tilaus tulla tämänkin foorumin kautta kun tuo Silverbackiin menevä setti on ainut loppuunmyyty.



Eilen tuli postin mukana tännekin laakerisetti.
Mites tuo alakooli?Onko sillä merkitystä miten päin kohdistusviiva tulee?Eteen vai taakse päin?Ylempi nyt tietty tulee eteenpäin...

----------


## mahead

> Eilen tuli postin mukana tännekin laakerisetti.
> Mites tuo alakooli?Onko sillä merkitystä miten päin kohdistusviiva tulee?Eteen vai taakse päin?Ylempi nyt tietty tulee eteenpäin...



Jos kyse on tuosta Superstarcomponentsin setistä, niin eri päin ne viivat tulee. Tätä Worksin ohjetta kannattaa hyödyntää yleisohjeena: https://www.workscomponents.co.uk/he...tions-24-w.asp (huom. Worksilla kaksi viivaa joten se osio ei päde).

Itse tein niin että kun vanha ohjainlaakeri oli irrotettu, kiinnitin langan löysästi satulaputkeen ja vedin sen eteenpäin niin keskeltä kuin osasin. Mallasin runkoputkesta suuntaa. Sen avulla sain lyijykynällä merkittyä emäputken yläreunaan merkkiviivat. Sitten kiskoin lankaa alapuolelle niin että pidin toisella kädellä / teipillä sitä niiden merkkien kohdassa ja silmämääräisesti yritin varmistua että se menee suoraan. Kun kohta löytyi, uusi merkki sinne alakoolia varten. Viimesen merkin taisin tehdä ihan vain viivottimella koska en langan kanssa noita piirtäessäni vielä ollut tajunnut että alakoolin viiva tulee vastakkaiselle puolelle.

Jossakin oli että noiden asennuksessa kannattaa olla tarkkana että tulee suoraan, mutta liioitella ei tarvitse. Että jos se nyt ei ihan just asteen kymmenykselleen ole suorassa, niin ei se haittaa. Ainakin mulla tuntui onnistuneen kun tein silmämääräisesti.

@hcfreak; tarkistahan että sullakin ne merkkiviivat on jokseenkin oikeilla kohdilla. Alakoolin viiva/lovi erottuu vähän huonosti ilman hyvää valoa, mutta kyllä se siellä tarkistettavissa kuitenkin on.

----------


## hcf

> @hcfreak; tarkistahan että sullakin ne merkkiviivat on jokseenkin oikeilla kohdilla. Alakoolin viiva/lovi erottuu vähän huonosti ilman hyvää valoa, mutta kyllä se siellä tarkistettavissa kuitenkin on.



Joo kyllä se taaksepäin näytti olevan alhaalta ja eteenpäi ylhäältä

----------


## jarasqi

Päivää.. Tuli nyt pitkien pähkäilyjen jälkeen laitettua scoop double 2018.. Muutama kysymys .. Onko kiekoilla jo teipit valmiina ettei oo muuta ku vaihtaa venttiilit ja puskea litkut sisään? Millasilla paineilla tollasella fättärillä on mieluisinta liikkua? Onko näissä pyörissä joitain sudenkuoppia jotka kannattee huoltaa heti pois? Pahoittelut jos nää asiat on täällä jo käyty läpi mutta näytti olevan vissiin toista tuhatta viestiä nii en jaksa alkaa selata läpi

Lähetetty minun G8441 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antsah82

Itse tein scoop fattyyn juuri tubeless ja litkut. Ekaa kertaa ikinä. Laitoin 3m oranssia heijastinteippiä vanteen reikien täytteeksi niin jouduin ottamaan valmiit mulefuttien teippaukset irti. Tilalle laitoin 100mm fixmania josta leikkasin ylimääräiset pois. Rengas nousi bilteman hissipumpulla heti vanteelle ja ilmat pysyi jo ilman litkuakin sisällä, mutta pistin silti sen 1.5dl per vanne. Helppoa jopa ensikertalaiselle

----------


## hcf

> Päivää.. Tuli nyt pitkien pähkäilyjen jälkeen laitettua scoop double 2018.. Muutama kysymys .. Onko kiekoilla jo teipit valmiina ettei oo muuta ku vaihtaa venttiilit ja puskea litkut sisään? Millasilla paineilla tollasella fättärillä on mieluisinta liikkua? Onko näissä pyörissä joitain sudenkuoppia jotka kannattee huoltaa heti pois? Pahoittelut jos nää asiat on täällä jo käyty läpi mutta näytti olevan vissiin toista tuhatta viestiä nii en jaksa alkaa selata läpi
> 
> Lähetetty minun G8441 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Valmiit teipit on. Alkuperäsillä renkailla se minimi eli 8psi maastossa. Tiellä jonkin verran enemmän. 

Bud/jj käytän aikapitkälti 6psi paineita

----------


## peteetd

> Fattys oli sama homma. Laakerinki vaihatin. Silläkin kuulu mut loppuu ku laittaa niin kireään ku saa ilman että ohjaus menee kankeammaksi



Verkkokaupan kanssa  asiasta neuvottelu meneillään.. kyselin pelkkää osaa eli se koko ohjainlaakeripaketti? Oikealta nimeltään.  Lähin huoltopiste mun paikkakunnasta niin kaukana ettei nappais viemään ja hakemaan lähteä, ja etelään vois lähettää mutta mahtais mennä viikkoja reissulla  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## hcf

> Verkkokaupan kanssa  asiasta neuvottelu meneillään.. kyselin pelkkää osaa eli se koko ohjainlaakeripaketti? Oikealta nimeltään.  Lähin huoltopiste mun paikkakunnasta niin kaukana ettei nappais viemään ja hakemaan lähteä, ja etelään vois lähettää mutta mahtais mennä viikkoja reissulla .



Koko ohjainlaakeripaketti (headset) mulle vaihettii. Sen vaihtamiseen ei kyllä kauan mene jos työkalut löytyy. 
Muutamassa tunnissa sain pyörän takasi ku ei muita ollu jonossa. Varmaan voi sopia jonku ajan millon vaihtas niin ei tarvis kahta reissua ajaa

----------


## peteetd

Jep, juuri ehdottelinki kyseistä verkkikseen, mahtais olla helpoin jos liikkeesä vaihdettaisiin.. liekkö itellä taito riittäisi ja työkalut pitäis hommata  :Hymy:  mutta jos pelkän osan saa niin täytyy ettiä tai tehä välineet .

----------


## jarasqi

No nii.. Renkaat litkutettu ja ekat kiemurat heitetty. Kyllähän tuolla melko mystisistä paikoista menee ku kehtaa vaan mennä. Joku fenderi häätyy varmaan hommata ku tuntu että runko oli jatkuvassa kivisateessa

Lähetetty minun G8441 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antsah82

> Valmiit teipit on. Alkuperäsillä renkailla se minimi eli 8psi maastossa. Tiellä jonkin verran enemmän. 
> 
> Bud/jj käytän aikapitkälti 6psi paineita



Ajatko budilla kesälläkin? Kuullut vain, et kesällä vähän huono rullaamaan. Talvella ilmeisesti edessä aika ehdoton kumi?

----------


## Antsah82

> No nii.. Renkaat litkutettu ja ekat kiemurat heitetty. Kyllähän tuolla melko mystisistä paikoista menee ku kehtaa vaan mennä. Joku fenderi häätyy varmaan hommata ku tuntu että runko oli jatkuvassa kivisateessa
> 
> Lähetetty minun G8441 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Noita voisin suositella:

https://www.prisma.fi/fi/prisma/sunn...-lokari-26-etu
https://www.prisma.fi/fi/prisma/sunn...lokari-26-taka

----------


## mahead

> Ajatko budilla kesälläkin? Kuullut vain, et kesällä vähän huono rullaamaan. Talvella ilmeisesti edessä aika ehdoton kumi?



Täällä on Bud ollu eturenkaana vajaa 2 vuotta (jonkun kuukauden oli JJ välillä). Hyvin rullaa ja JJ verrattuna mielestäni mukavampi ajaa koska Bud on vastaavilla paineilla pehmeämpi ja aiheuttaa vähemmän itseohjautuvuutta (itse asiassa huomaan sitä todella harvoin, vaikka paineet olisi tuntuvastikin alle puolen barin). Ja Bud pitää mainiosti. JJ sitten toki rullaa parhaiten: Bud/Lou tiputti 3-5 km/h pyörätienopeuksia JJ/JJ verrattuna mun polkemisillani.

Täksi kesäksi vaihdoin taakse Loun tilalle uuden Budin kun aattelin että se rullais vähän paremmin. Mutta ainakin uusi Bud vs. käytetty Lou ei yllättäen tuntunutkaan keveämmältä. Nyt sillä on kesä ajeltu joten en enää muista miten paljon Lou vastusti, mutta luulen että tämä Bud on sisäänajon myötä tekeentynyt paremmin rullaavaksi kuten Loukin aikanaan (uutena se oli ihan hirveä ankkuri).

----------


## hcf

> Ajatko budilla kesälläkin? Kuullut vain, et kesällä vähän huono rullaamaan. Talvella ilmeisesti edessä aika ehdoton kumi?



On se ehkä vähä mutta mielummin pitoa edessä. Siksi mulla JJ kompensoi rullausta takana. Siellä se suurin painoki on
Kesät/talvet mennään tällä. Lou oli joskus talvella mut nykyään oon liian laiska vaihtaan renkaita  :Hymy: 
Paska vetopitohan tuossa JJ:ssä on talvella

----------


## Antsah82

Mietin jos laittaisi talveksi budin eteen. Itselle riittää aloittelijana hyvin näin kesällä ainakin noiden bulldozereiden pito. Taidot loppuu ensin.

----------


## hcf

Bulldoserin sivuttaispito sai mut vaihtamaan budiin ku sukelsin yllättäen parikertaa lumella.

----------


## mahead

> Mietin jos laittaisi talveksi budin eteen. Itselle riittää aloittelijana hyvin näin kesällä ainakin noiden bulldozereiden pito. Taidot loppuu ensin.



Veli ajelee kans kesäisin ihan tyytyväisenä bulldozereilla. Ekana talvena kun oli pari kertaa vetänyt lipat, osti nastarenkaat (Dillinger 5). Bud on riittäny aika hyvin mulle, mutta vesijäälle silläkään ei ole mitään asiaa.

----------


## Polotti

Päivää
Olen ensimmäistä fatbikea ostamassa ja arvon tässä Silverbackin Stride Fattyn ja Scopp Delightin välillä.. Senhän tietenki tiedän että kalliimpi on parempi, mutta onko täällä ko. pyörien omistajia jotka pystyy kertomaan että onkoScoop Delight oikeasti ton verran parempi, ku mitä hinta antaa ymmärtää?

----------


## F0XI

Oma kokemus Delightin omistajana on että suoraan Single. Voiman siirto päivitetty 1x11 ja suurin puute on nuo pikalinkku akselit. Muuten hintaansa nähden hyvä pyörä. En ainakaan tuota Strideä edes harkitsisi.

----------


## mahead

Singleä on kyllä helppo suositella, mutta jos budjetti ei siihen taivu (2019 on kuitenkin reilusti tuplat Strideen verrattuna, 2018 kokoja rajatusti), niin tässä myös pari vaihtoehtoa:
- Scoop Deluxe 2019, 1050 e, on 1x10 sekä läpiakselit edessä ja takana: https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...ranssi-M-430mm
- Scoop Delight 2019, 950 e, 2x9 -vaihteet, läpiakselit edessä ja takana: https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...nainen-M-430mm

Noiden hyvä puoli on nuo läpiakselit nykyisiin vastaaviin malleihin nähden, mutta huono puoli tietysti että kyse on vasta ennakkotilauksesta. Jos Delight 2018 edustaa budjetin ylärajaa, niin kyllä se silti kannattaa ottaa Striden sijaan. Delightissa on kuitenkin samat Sun Ringlet kuin kalliimmissakin malleissa, ja se on iso etu sille mallille Strideen verrattuna.

Minusta tuntuu että näissä 2019 -malleissa nuo edullisemmat mallit ovat aiempiin verrattuna parempia, eli kompromissit hinnan kanssa on tehty paremmissa paikoissa. Kalliimmissa malleissa erot sitten ei niin suuria aiempiin vuosiin nähden ole.

Kannattaa myös muistaa XXL:n ennakkotilaushinnat uusille malleille: 6Fat Pro lähtee samalla hintaa kuin Delight 2019, ja 6Fat Lite lähtee samalla hintaa kuin Delight 2018.

----------


## solisti

Samaa mieltä maheadin kanssa. Delight on jo hyvä paketti... varsinkin läpiakseleilla. Mutta samaan hintaan White Pro on ehkä laadukkaampi paketti. Itse ostin Delightin verkkokaupan alennusmyynnistä, ja siihen rahaan on kyllä hyvin vastinetta... 

Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

Halvin mahollinen ei ikinä ole hyvä valinta  :Vink: 
2019 delightissa taitaapi olla läpiakselitkin jo ja keulakulma kunnossa
hinta satkun kalliimpi ku 18. Mutta mielestäni sen arvonen

----------


## Polotti

Eli olisitte sitä mieltä että 6Fat Lite olis parempi kuin Delight 2018 ja 6Fat Lite Pro olis parempi kuin Delight 2019? Tai ainakin fiksumpi ostos..

----------


## Polotti

Lisäksi olis vielä Feltin DD70 tarjolla n. 1100€?

----------


## mahead

> Eli olisitte sitä mieltä että 6Fat Lite olis parempi kuin Delight 2018 ja 6Fat Lite Pro olis parempi kuin Delight 2019? Tai ainakin fiksumpi ostos..



No se on mielestäni vähän vaikea sanoa... riippuu mitä haluaa. 6Fat Litessä on huonommat vanteet kuin Delight 2018. Snowshoe-kumia taidetaan myös pitää huonompana kuin Delightin Bulldozeria. Ja läskipyöräilyssä nuo rinkulat on kuitenkin se iso juttu. Myös jarrut pykälää paremmat Delightissa, tosin muiden kommenttien perusteella nekään ei kummoiset ole. Mutta kummatkin pyörät on kompromisseja sieltä ja täältä. Noista kahdesta ostaisin kuitenkin Silverbackin kiekkojen takia. Mutta tämä parivaljakko varmaan jakaa mielipiteitä, kun eri ihmiset painottaa vähän eri asioita.

6Fat Pro vs. Delight 2019. Tää olis muuten mielestäni selkeästi 6Fat Pron heiniä, mutta vanteet on edelleen Whiten kanssa kysymysmerkki. Pron kumit on paremmat Liteen verrattuna (Snowshoe XL on tiemmä ihan ok ensiasennusrengas). 6Fat Pron 1x12 on minun mielikuvissani selkeä plussa, mutta toisaalta Delightin kanssa voi sitten päivittää osia paremmiksi sitä mukaa kuin haluaa (toki Pron kanssa myös, mutta mahdollinen vannepäivitys maksaa $$$ ja sitä ei Delightissa ole tarpeen tehdä; tai jos arvelee että on, niin sitten kannattaa heti suorilta katsella parempia pyöriä).

Felt DD70 toki sitten parempi kuin nuo, mutta toisaalta 1100 euron hintaluokassa on sitten ainakin Scoopeissa taas parempia malleja. Mutta jos sulla on suunnilleen 1100 e irrottaa, niin ei noita Delighteja ja Strideja kannata kattella. Joko Scoop Fatty 2019 tai vaikkapa tuo Felt. Felt jos tykkäät ajella vähän parempikuntoisilla poluilla lujaa, Scoop jos hidas mönkiminen hankalammassa maastossa on sun juttu.

hcfreakin pointti 2019 -mallien paremmasta keulakulmasta kannattaa muistaa. Itselleni keulakulmakysymys tuntui pro-tyyppien hifistelyltä ennen kuin eron sai anglesetin asentamisen jälkeen itse todeta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Polotti

Hei kiitos tosi palkon vastauksesta.. Täytyy vielä hiukan tutkiskella noita vaihtoehtoja.. Kyllä mulla melkein toi tonni n se kipuraja, ett toi Felt tosiaan vähän karkaa siitä..

----------


## Kanuuna

Kaverilla oli viime vuonna pyörän oston yhteydessä samaa budjettiriiheä. Tonni oli alunperin kipuraja. Toisin kävi. Nyt alla on reipas parin tonnin plussa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Antsah82

Jos hankinnalla ei kiire niin kannattaisi ehkä kyttäillä laittaako verkkokauppa 2018 fattyn alennukseen vielä. Itse ostin heinäkuussa 899e.

----------


## Antsah82

> Jos ne polkimet joskus sinulle tulee, niin kannattaa tosiaan se  vaseliini vaihtaa niihin heti. Toimi ne sellaisinaankin talven, mutta  keväällä kun rupesi olemaan kosteaa niin alkoivat olla varsin rouheat.



Ihan tiedoksi vaan muillekkin, että nyt noita nukeproofin neutron evoja on taas saatavilla. Itselle lähti eilen tulemaan.

----------


## Fillarihemmo

> Lisäksi olis vielä Feltin DD70 tarjolla n. 1100€?



Feltin DD70 mallissa on "umpivanteet", eikä siis kevennysreikiä, en tosin tiedä kuinka paljon ne kevennysreijät vaikuttaa painoon (?)

----------


## hcf

Vaihtajan korvakkeita tilattavissa suoraa silverbackiltä. Esim vanhoihin
https://gearshop.silverbacklab.com/product/hanger-4/

----------


## Antsah82

> Vaihtajan korvakkeita tilattavissa suoraa silverbackiltä. Esim vanhoihin
> https://gearshop.silverbacklab.com/product/hanger-4/



Verkkokaupallakin näytti olevan varastossa 2016 ja 2017-> malleihin.

----------


## Antsah82

> Hei kiitos tosi palkon vastauksesta.. Täytyy vielä hiukan tutkiskella noita vaihtoehtoja.. Kyllä mulla melkein toi tonni n se kipuraja, ett toi Felt tosiaan vähän karkaa siitä..



Verkkiksessä 999e loput 2018 fattyt 16.9 asti

----------


## Antsah82

Viimeiset L-koon singlet oli myös halvennettu.

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...bike-sininen-L

----------


## Polotti

Eikös toi Stride Fatty oo kuitenki päivitettävissä? Ku kattelin ett runkohan noissa on kuitenki sama, ett jos siihen sitte nälän kasvaessa vaihtais  parempia ja mielekkäämpiä osia.. Eihän siinä välttämättä mitään järkeä oo, mutta jotenki toi rakenteluki on ihan mukavaa hommaa.. Eli mitä luulette onko kuitenki ihan mahollista?

----------


## hcf

Läpiakseleita et saa päivitettyä ku eteen.
Et jaksa kuitenkaan alkaa päivitteleen ku tuosta saa vaihtaa kaikki.
Jos rakentelusta tykkäät niin osta pelkkä laadukas runko

----------


## mahead

> Eikös toi Stride Fatty oo kuitenki päivitettävissä? Ku kattelin ett runkohan noissa on kuitenki sama, ett jos siihen sitte nälän kasvaessa vaihtais  parempia ja mielekkäämpiä osia.. Eihän siinä välttämättä mitään järkeä oo, mutta jotenki toi rakenteluki on ihan mukavaa hommaa.. Eli mitä luulette onko kuitenki ihan mahollista?



Läpiakseleita ei tosiaan taakse pysty päivitellä, ja Striden kiekot ei kestä vertailua noihin muihin. Jos sulla se tonni on irrottaa ja ale-Fattyistä löytyy sopivaa kokoa, osta se. Hinta/laatu mainio. Keulakulmasta ainoa miinus siihen, mutta ei siitä kannata tehdä kynnyskysymystä kuitenkaan.

Päivittelyn näkökulmasta 2019 Delight vois olla varmaan aika hyvä aihio, mutta ei sitäkään ennen kannata alkaa päivittelemään ennenkuin ensiasennusosat alkaa reistata tai niistä puuttuu jotain olennaista.

----------


## hcf

> Ihan tiedoksi vaan muillekkin, että nyt noita nukeproofin neutron evoja on taas saatavilla. Itselle lähti eilen tulemaan.



Jooh wigglestä tuli itellekki ja tänään eka lenkki. Hyvät polkimet tuntu olevan. Parempi pito ku dartmoor stream:issä

----------


## Polotti

Ku en oikein mistään mitään ymmärrä, ni mikäs noiden läpiakseleiden hyöty on? Ja tuleeko niiden hyöty esille vasta hardcore-käytössä, vai ihan tavan poluilla ajellessakin?

----------


## hcf

^Ne on jämäkämmät. Ei notku niinku pikalinkut.
Edellisessä -16 fattyssä oli pikalinkut ja sen huomas perästä ku ajaa kallellaan olevaa maastoa. Polut on joskus "rännimäisiä" niin sielläkin huomas että perä notkuu ku meni laidalta laidalle.
Hyvin niillä kyllä ajeli 2v mutta blutoa ku kaipailin niin eipä se onnistunu noin vain. Ois pitäny navat vaihtaa kiekkoon tai saaha silverbackiltä adapteri kitti mutta eivät vastanneet mitään ku kyselin. Tosin eipä siihen -16 napaan taida saaha mitään enään.

----------


## sianluca

[IMG]IMG_20180908_140939 by Kari Keinänen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Suokokeiluja Silverbackillä, hyvin veti eteenpäin vaikka vettä oli paikoitellen yli keskiölaakeriston.....

----------


## Antsah82

Tuossa kun tuli vkl juurakossa ja kivikossa rytkytettyä niin tuli mieleen, että onko järkeä päivittää scoop fattyyn hiilikuituhaarukkaa? Vai kannattaako ennemmin vaihtaa ihan joku bluton jousitettu saman tien, mutta miten ne sitten talvella? Sanokaapa viisaammat.

----------


## hcf

Ihan miten haluat. Jätä se alumiinihaarukka talveksi. Kesäksi bluto. Veikkaan että hiilikuituhaarukka ei paljoa auta rynkyttelyyn. Keventää toki keulaa
Käytettynä löytyy bluto 300€:n pintaan. Hiilikuituhaarukasta varmaan saa pulittaa samanverran

----------


## Antsah82

Näin vähän arvelinkin, kiitos neuvoista. On tosiaan uutena nuo blutot aika arvokkaita.

----------


## Antsah82

Mites jos tuohon fattyyn vaihtais 11-40 tai 11-42 pakan niin toimiiko tuo 11-42 vakio vaihtajalla? 11-40 ilmeisesti toimii.

----------


## zabex

Fättiskärpänen pääsi puraisemaan itseänikin ja nostatti oikein läskipyöräkuumeen, kun olin tässä pari viikkoa Äkäslompolon suunnalla ajelemassa ihan normi maasturilla ja katselin vastaantulevien läskipyörien virtaa.  :Hymy: 


Olen nyt tutkiskellut aihetta/pyöriä ja tullut siihen tulokseen, että Silverbackin Scoop Fatty (2018) voisi olla aika passeli pyörä ensimmäiseksi läskiksi. Ilmeisesti ainakin hinta/laatu kohtaa tuossa pyörässä varsin hyvin (?) ja tuo on juuri omalla kipurajallani, joka on 1000 e.


Silverback oli poistanut sivuiltaan mitoituslaskurin, joten kysyin kokoasiaa suoraan tehtaalta. Ongelmana itselläni on se, että olen n. 179 cm pitkä, mutta jalan sisämitta (inseam) on vain n. 78 cm. Tehtaan edustaja vastasi, että M-koko olisi jalkojeni puolesta oikea vaihtoehto, mutta koska olen noin pitkä, hän suositteli vahvasti kokoa L. Perusteena oli se, että luultavasti joudun laittamaan M-kokoiseen pyörään pitkän stemmin tai pyörä ei vaan tunnu hyvältä käsitellä/ohjata. Löytyykö täältä ketään, jolla olisi samanlainen ongelma ja kokemusta tuosta Silverbackin rungosta? Itseäni hieman hirvittää tuon L-kokoisen pyörän standover-korkeus, joka on omien raajojeni suhteen ihan siinä rajalla (tai jopa hieman yli) ...  :Hymy: 


Kaikki kommentit asian suhteen ovat tervetulleita!  :Hymy:

----------


## RSy69

> Fättiskärpänen pääsi puraisemaan itseänikin ja nostatti oikein läskipyöräkuumeen, kun olin tässä pari viikkoa Äkäslompolon suunnalla ajelemassa ihan normi maasturilla ja katselin vastaantulevien läskipyörien virtaa. 
> 
> 
> Olen nyt tutkiskellut aihetta/pyöriä ja tullut siihen tulokseen, että Silverbackin Scoop Fatty (2018) voisi olla aika passeli pyörä ensimmäiseksi läskiksi. Ilmeisesti ainakin hinta/laatu kohtaa tuossa pyörässä varsin hyvin (?) ja tuo on juuri omalla kipurajallani, joka on 1000 e.
> 
> 
> Silverback oli poistanut sivuiltaan mitoituslaskurin, joten kysyin kokoasiaa suoraan tehtaalta. Ongelmana itselläni on se, että olen n. 179 cm pitkä, mutta jalan sisämitta (inseam) on vain n. 78 cm. Tehtaan edustaja vastasi, että M-koko olisi jalkojeni puolesta oikea vaihtoehto, mutta koska olen noin pitkä, hän suositteli vahvasti kokoa L. Perusteena oli se, että luultavasti joudun laittamaan M-kokoiseen pyörään pitkän stemmin tai pyörä ei vaan tunnu hyvältä käsitellä/ohjata. Löytyykö täältä ketään, jolla olisi samanlainen ongelma ja kokemusta tuosta Silverbackin rungosta? Itseäni hieman hirvittää tuon L-kokoisen pyörän standover-korkeus, joka on omien raajojeni suhteen ihan siinä rajalla (tai jopa hieman yli) ... 
> 
> 
> Kaikki kommentit asian suhteen ovat tervetulleita!



179cm/81cm ja alla L-koon Single 2018. M-koko oli auttamattoman ahdas ohjaamoltaan. En kyllä laittaisi pidempää stemmiä noin jyrkkäkeulaiseen, mutta olen kyllä täysin newbie näissä hommissa.

Ps. Eikös XXL Whitestä ole päällä myös joku hyvä tarjous(?)

----------


## Antsah82

Itse 180cm ja inseam 81cm. M-koon scoop fatty 2018. Mulle ainakin just passeli koko. Ohjaustangon vaihdoin 40mm korottavaan.

Itsellä ainakin kävisi L-koolla niin, että jos hyppää tangolle alas maastossa niin kulkuset osuisi kyllä viistoputkeen.

Itse kun tuon ostin niin silverbackin laskuri tarjosi molempia M ja L, mutta oli huomautus, että koska inseam on vain 81cm niin M koko olisi parempi. 

XXL myy tosiaan whiteä nyt 799e, mutta ei siinä ole ainakaan läpiakseleita eikä vanteetkaan taida olla tubeless redi, mutta hyvä varmasti sekin aloittelijalle.

----------


## hcf

Käsien välimitta vois antaa suuntaa koon valitsemiseen. Jos pitempi ku oma mitta niin L ja jos pienempi niin M

----------


## Antsah82

Minulla tuo "siipiväli" oli pidempi kuin oma mitta, muistaakseni 186cm. Voi olla, että olisi tuo L-kokokin mennyt, mutta ei ole kyllä tuo M koko tuntunut pieneltä.

----------


## zabex

> Käsien välimitta vois antaa suuntaa koon valitsemiseen. Jos pitempi ku oma mitta niin L ja jos pienempi niin M



Mittasin tuon "siipivälin" ja sormenpäistä sormenpäihin se oli n. 174-175 cm. Kämmenen keskeltä kämmenen keskelle sitten about 24 cm vähemmän.  :Hymy:

----------


## Antsah82

> Mites jos tuohon fattyyn vaihtais 11-40 tai 11-42 pakan niin toimiiko tuo 11-42 vakio vaihtajalla? 11-40 ilmeisesti toimii.



Vaihdoin 11-42 shimanon pakan taakse goatlinkin kera, edessä absoluteblackin 32 ovaali. Alkoi suoraan toimiin ilman säätöjä. Säätelin b-ruuvia kuitenkin hieman hienosäätönä. Nyt vain testailuun.

----------


## hcf

^Jos jaksat niin testaa toimiiko ilman goatlinkkiä. Se tieto varmaan kiinnostaa monia  :Hymy:

----------


## ttimonen

Silverin läski myös kovasti kiinnostaa ensimmäiseksi pyöräksi. Uudet 2019 mallit vaikuttaa olevan yhdellä eturattaalla joten kenties huolettomampi / helpompi.
Vaihtoehtoina mielessä:

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...ranssi-M-430mm

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...a-lime-M-430mm

Näissä on speksien mukaan lähes puoli kiloa painoeroa mutta onko se vaan harhaa ?
Limen väri on mieluisa mutta maksaa sen 100 eur enemmän.

----------


## hcf

^fattyhän on 2:lla eturattaalla.
Deluxen välitys alue on mielestäni riittämätön. Pakka pitäs olla 11-42 mutta helppohan se o vaihtaa. 

Tiä sitte mistä tuo puolikiloa tulee. Kammet ja jarrut ainaski o erit

----------


## ttimonen

> ^fattyhän on 2:lla eturattaalla.
> Deluxen välitys alue on mielestäni riittämätön. Pakka pitäs olla 11-42 mutta helppohan se o vaihtaa. 
> 
> Tiä sitte mistä tuo puolikiloa tulee. Kammet ja jarrut ainaski o erit



Katos vaan, niinhän tuo näyttääkin olevan.
Pakkoja ei huvittaisi aivan heti alkaa modaamaan vaan mielellään pitäisi löytää kerralla kohtuullinen. 2018 mallia saa vielä 999 hintaan mutta se on myös 2 eturattaalla.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Pakkoja ei huvittaisi aivan heti alkaa modaamaan ...



No se ei iso homma oo. En jättäisi kauppoja tekemättä, jos muuten on sopiva peli. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hcf

Ota vaan 2019 malli jos on mahdollista. Loivempi keulakulma -18 72° vs -19 69.5°. Käyttäytyy vähän paremmin maastossa. Erityisesti alamäessä.

Ite en kyllä koe 2:ta eturatasta ongelmaksi. En oo jaksanu alkaa modaamaan ku toimii niin hyvin doublessa. Saa kerralla tiputettua pienempää välitystä jos ei oo kerenny kelata
Mahtaa olla pikemminki muoti-ilmiö

----------


## Antsah82

Näkyy superstarcomponentsillä olevan tuo silverbackiin sopiva -2 asteinen headsetti kokoajan loppu. Pistin kyselyä milloin tulee lisää.

Goatlink maksoi 18e joten sama asentaa se 11-42 pakan kanssa suorilta kun ei tuon enempää maksa. Pakka maksoi 30e. Bike-componentsilta tilasin nuo.

----------


## hcf

> Näkyy superstarcomponentsillä olevan tuo silverbackiin sopiva -2 asteinen headsetti kokoajan loppu. Pistin kyselyä milloin tulee lisää.



https://www.workscomponents.co.uk/20...tube-945-p.asp
tuolta saa myös

----------


## Antsah82

Niin saa, vähän kalliimmalla. Noillakin oli tarjouksessa tuo setti, mutta en tajunnut silloin tilata.

 Superstar vastasi, että marraskuun lopussa olisi jälleen tarjolla..

----------


## ttimonen

Fatty 2019 taitaa loppupelissä päätyä ostoon ellei hyvää käytettyä löydy ennen julkaisua. Onko tietoa verkkokauppa.comin politiikasta nouseeko noilla hinta kun toimitukset alkaa, eli onko ennakkotilauksesta juurikaan hyötyä?

----------


## rautajalka

Kuinka leveät gummit mahtuvat pyörimään tuossa halvemmassa Stride Fattyssä ? Mahtuuko jopa 4.8 JJ ? ? ? 
 Orkkiksethan on vain 4.0

----------


## kni94

Ootteko olleet tyytyväisiä silverbackin laatuun? Taitaa olla selvästi halvin läpiakseleilla ja tubelesskiekoilla ja 1x voimansiirrolla 1050 euron hintaan. Lähin haastaja ehkä Kona WO joka fiilikseltään ja ulkonäöltään kiinnostaa ehkä enemmän mutta kannattaako fiiliksestä sitten maksaa 250 euroa.

Alkaa fätikelit olla käsillä ja ei ole käytettyä löytynyt niin kyllä silverback on vahvimmilla jos järjellä ajattelee. Ehkä white mutta siinä oli joku joka tökki, saatavuus tai geometria? En muista

----------


## mahead

> Ootteko olleet tyytyväisiä silverbackin laatuun?



Kyllä minä ainakin olen ollut tyytyväinen. Olen kyllä osia päivittänyt joten ihan tehdaskokoonpanosta ei ole kokemuksia, mutta pian parin vuoden ikäinen Single on kestänyt mukisematta.

----------


## solisti

Jokuhan nuo QR-sovittimet on irrottanut etunavasta (delight 2018 150mm qr, oletettavasti sama kuin 2016-2017 malleissa)? Onko tuo vaan vetää tuo levy irti, joka pitää sovitinta paikoillaan? Vai onko tuossa kierteitä tms.? 

Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tw1npe4ks

Onko kellään tietoa millaisia tavaratelineitä näihin saa kiinni? Itsellä Scoop Double.

----------


## Antsah82

> Kyllä minä ainakin olen ollut tyytyväinen. Olen kyllä osia päivittänyt joten ihan tehdaskokoonpanosta ei ole kokemuksia, mutta pian parin vuoden ikäinen Single on kestänyt mukisematta.



Sama täällä, ei ole ollut n. 500km ajoilla vielä valittamista laadusta. Ihan surutta olen ajellut maastossa, että säästellyt pyörää en ole yhtään.

----------


## hcf

> Jokuhan nuo QR-sovittimet on irrottanut etunavasta (delight 2018 150mm qr, oletettavasti sama kuin 2016-2017 malleissa)? Onko tuo vaan vetää tuo levy irti, joka pitää sovitinta paikoillaan? Vai onko tuossa kierteitä tms.? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



2016 fattys tuos on ainaki lovi johon muistaakseni meni 17mm avain. Ei kyl taida olla sama napa. Modus tais kadota samantien

----------


## solisti

> 2016 fattys tuos on ainaki lovi johon muistaakseni meni 17mm avain. Ei kyl taida olla sama napa. Modus tais kadota samantien



Jotenkin mulla on se mielikuva, että kaikki mun käsissä käyneet 3 etunapaa on ollut juurikin tuollaisia samanlaisia. Yhtään en ole vaan aukaissut. Takanapa oli 2016 mallissa kyllä 17mm napa-avaimella kiristettävä Modus.

----------


## solisti

Onnistuihan se. Kumivasaralla.

Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## petewow

Jätkäsaaren Verkkokaupan Outletissa oli eilen yksi Scoop Fatty 2018-fatbike myynnissä 599,00, jos jotain sattuu kiinnostamaan. Värinä Oranssi ja koko XL.

----------


## SBIAN

Vakio renkaat SB:ssä alla, mitkä rengaspaineet olisi sopivat, maastoon ja maantieajoon.

----------


## solisti

> Vakio renkaat SB:ssä alla, mitkä rengaspaineet olisi sopivat, maastoon ja maantieajoon.



Maastoon kuskin painosta ja maastosta riippuen 0.4-0.5bar tienoille. Tielle 0.7-0.8bar lienee riittävästi.

Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SBIAN

Kiitos.............eli normi rengaspaine mittari ei taida riittää tarkuudeksi?

----------


## Fat Boy

Normi fillaripumppujen mittarit on yleensä läskipaineilla liian epätarkkoja. Suosittelen hommaamaan läskille käypäisemmän pumpun. Itselläni topeakin joeblow fat, johon oon ollu tyytyväinen. Isompi mäntä nopeuttaa pumppaamista, mittarin alue sopii läskiin ja plussaan hyvin.

----------


## Syncromies

Hei mitkä ja mistä on noi navan päädyt läpiakselille




> Onnistuihan se. Kumivasaralla.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## solisti

> Hei mitkä ja mistä on noi navan päädyt läpiakselille



Silverbackiltä joskus ostin suoraan. 

Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SBIAN

Juu...tuli hankittua tuollainen Silverback Fatty ja kävin tuossa heittämässä ekan metsälenkin, säätöä pyörä vaati etuvaihtajan osalta ja tietenkin ajo asenon osalta. Metsälenkillä totesin ajo asennon olevan liian etukeno joten ohjaustanko vaihtui hieman korkeampaan malliin eli 5cm korotuksella olevaan ja kyllä muuttui pyörä aivan toisen laisseksi jaa, nyt on kuin hansaka käteen. Kerrankin satula on heti ostettaessa hyvä siitä pisteet ja kyllä muutenkin vaikuttaisi kelpopeliltä. Kokeilin laittaa ilmaa renkaisiin niin että voi sanoa että ne on nyt kovat niin tuohan rullaa asfaltillakin ihan mallikkaasti mutta maastossa varmaan alhaisemmat paineet on enempi kuin suotavat muuten röykyttää liikaa.

Tuo alkuperäinen ohjaustanko muuten tuntui ruokkivan tuota jyrkää ohjauskulmaan eli paino asettui etupyöränpäälle liikaa etukenon ajoasennon takia ja se aiheutti sen että meno oli hieman tökkivää määrätyissä maaston kohdissa, ohjaustangon korotus auttoi selvästi tuohon ilmiöön vaikka kyllä tuo ohjauskulma saisi loivempi olla sittenkin.

----------


## SBIAN

No niin pyörästä on nyt enempi kokemusta ja yksi asia harmittaa, nimittäin se että olisi pitänyt valita joustokeulallinen malli,

Onko kenelläkään tietoa mikä joustokeula tuohon menee heittämällä jos nyt jälkeenpäin hankkii??

----------


## Esabbi

Laita - 2° anglesetti. 

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SBIAN

Mikäs tuon on, auttaako tärskyissä?? Onko antaa linkkiä tuolle.

----------


## Esabbi

https://www.workscomponents.co.uk 
Toi loiventaa keulakulmaa. Ja vastaus kysymykseen. Mun mielestä kyllä. Mulla oli bluton kans toi. Huonona puolena on, että toptube  ja reach lyhenee vähän. 

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SBIAN

Tuo bluto kiinnostaisi enempi mutta mikä malli tähän käy??

----------


## solisti

> Tuo bluto kiinnostaisi enempi mutta mikä malli tähän käy??



Periaatteessa kaikki. 100mm keula lienee lähimpänä alkuperäistä keulaa, mutta tuskin 120mm on myöskään ongelma.

Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SBIAN

Tarviiko tehdä mitään muutoksi eli samat osat käy mitkä alkuperäisessä keulassa jo on?

----------


## solisti

> Tarviiko tehdä mitään muutoksi eli samat osat käy mitkä alkuperäisessä keulassa jo on?



2018 tai 2019 fatty? Jos keula on läpiakselilla (näin se käsittääkseni on), niin et tarvitse mitään muuta. No toiseen keulaan kannattaa hankkia ylimääräinen alakooli niin ei tarvitse irrottaa sitä vanhasta, jos aiot käyttää vielä sitä jäykkää keulaakin.

----------


## SBIAN

Joo läpiakselilla tuo on...mistä tuon saisi ostaa edullisimmin?

----------


## Esabbi

> Tuo bluto kiinnostaisi enempi mutta mikä malli tähän käy??



Mites ois kummatkin?

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## solisti

> Joo läpiakselilla tuo on...mistä tuon saisi ostaa edullisimmin?



Fillaritorilla voisi olla otollinen aika kun porukka jäykistää läskejä talveksi  :Hymy: . 

Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antsah82

> No niin pyörästä on nyt enempi kokemusta ja yksi asia harmittaa, nimittäin se että olisi pitänyt valita joustokeulallinen malli,
> 
> Onko kenelläkään tietoa mikä joustokeula tuohon menee heittämällä jos nyt jälkeenpäin hankkii??



Kannattaisi myös ainakin edestä vaihtaa se orkkis buldozeri esim surly budiin. Tulee huomattavasti lisää mukavuutta keulaan kun voi ajaa pienemmillä paineilla ja muutenkin muhkumpi kumi.

----------


## SBIAN

Jep alkuperäinen rengas alkaa ohjata jos paineen laskee sellaiseksi että se myös joustais mukavasti epätasaisuuksissa. Menee urien mukaan miten tahtoo ja ohjauksesta tulee niin levoton että ei tuu mitään. Niin taas tuli lenkkiä heitettyä ja alkoi tuntua että jospa tuo sittenkin menee tuolla jäykällä huolettomalla keulalla ja kun tosiaan laittaa ainakin renkaan eteen uusiksi. Muuten pyörä tuntuu tosi hyvältä, jousto satulatolppa tuli tilattua sekin auttaa todella paljon.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Fillaritorilla voisi olla otollinen aika kun porukka jäykistää läskejä talveksi .



Sieltä kannattaa vilkuilla, toiseen taloutemme silverbackiin tuli viime syksynä bluto hommattu tuolta edullisesti. Mutta enpä minä muistanutkaan kuinka surkea keula bluto onkaan kun kaksi kuukautta on tullut ajeltua toisella pyörällä jossa on rockshox pike rc. Aivan järkytys oli lähteä aamulla omalla läskillä liikenteeseen, ei sitten minkään sortin  herkkyyttä laisinkaan vaikka keula on saanut huoltoa viimeksi kesäkuussa  :Leveä hymy: . No eihän näitä kahta keulaa voi kyllä verrata millään tavalla, mutta kuitekin. Pitäsköhän myydä koko läski pois, noh ei kai nyt sentään. Sillä sitten talvella

----------


## hcf

Kyllähän tuo herkkä oli uutena. Pitäs vissii tehä se 50h huolto että herkistys. Eivaaan jaksa.
Ei varmaan moni muukaan jaksa ja haarukka menettää hohtonsa.

Ei sillä että bluto mihinkää enduroon ois tarkotettukkaa

----------


## TheMiklu

Alajalkahuolto on nopea ja liukastaa kivasti kekeä. Racing Brossin stefat laitoin viimeksi ja mututuntumalla keula oli niillä parempi kuin RS:n omilla.
...Tosin minä en läskissä kaipaa joustoa kuin isoimpiin töyssyihin  :Hymy:

----------


## SBIAN

Pyörä senkun paranee....laitoin jousto satulaputken ja nyt tuntuu hyvältä. Tykkään ajaa paljon satulalla istuen ja 29 maasturissani on samanlainen ja siitä hyvien kokemuksien perusteella tuntui että läskipyöräkin kaipasi sellaista, suosittelen lämpimästi. Tuossa SB:ssä näyttäis tuolla vakiorengastuksella olevan  eturenkaan alin paine 0.7bar ja silloinkin vetelee hiukan urissa mutta ei tee ohjauksesta vielä ihan hervotonta, takarenkaaseen kokeilin 0.6bar ja tuolla paineella tuntui toimivan kohtuullisen hyvin , ehkä on varaa vielä pikkasen pudottaa painetta alemmaksi, kysessä siis sisärenkaalliset rinkulat. On tuo vaan näppärä ja hyvän tuntuinen pyörä.

----------


## Antsah82

Minkä valmistajan satulatolppa sulla on?

----------


## SBIAN

Tuollainen:https://www.bike24.com/p2197889.html  toimii aikansa mutta eipä maksakkaan paljon eikä aja satulaa pois oikealta kohtaa.

----------


## SBIAN

Mitenkäs tuo SB saa muutettua 1x10 eli etuvaihtaja pois niin minkälaiset osat tuohon pitää hommata  ja mikä olisi suositus eturattaaksi, antakaapa ohjeita??

----------


## Antsah82

Itse olen muuttanut oman scoop fattyn 1x10. Helpoimmillaan homma on vaan purkaa ne etuvaihtaja hässäkät pois ja sopiva eturatas tilalle. 

Jos et halua orkkis 11-36 (jos sulla se on)takapakkaan koskea niin joku 28 tai 30 etuhammasratas ois varmaan passeli. Itse laitoin  eteen 32 absoluteblackin ovaalin ja taakse Shimanon 11-42 pakan goatlinkillä. Tietty uusi ketju myös.

Eipä ole tuo muutos kyllä kaduttanut. Riippuu tietty minkälaista maastoa ajat.

https://www.bike-components.de/en/Wo...dapter-p64002/

https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...ssette-p43864/

https://absoluteblack.cc/oval-104bcd-chainring.html

----------


## Antsah82

> Tuollainen:https://www.bike24.com/p2197889.html  toimii aikansa mutta eipä maksakkaan paljon eikä aja satulaa pois oikealta kohtaa.



Pitääköhän se itsekin testata jos auttaisi vähän selkävaivaisena.

----------


## SBIAN

Eli käykö tällainen ratas esim: https://www.menopelimarket.fi/Race-F...-Wide-eturatas  32 T suoraan alkuperäiseen keskiöön samoilla kiinnitys osilla, eikä muuta tarvii kuin alkuperäis osat poistaa?? Pikkasen tutkiskelun jälkeen tuntuis tuo 32 ratas olevan alkuperäisellä takapakalla olevan se mitä useat on tehnyt, ilmeisesti tämä kokoonpano ei vaikuta haittaavasti muuta kuin huippunopeuteen.

----------


## Antsah82

Pitäs käydä, itse halusin ovaalin. 32t on mun mielestä liian suuri 11-36 pakan kanssa ainakin teknisessä maastossa ja jos on mäkistä maastoa. Testasin tuota 32t ovaalia omassa ennen pakan vaihtoa. Ei saa tarpeeksi pientä vaihdetta mun mielestä ja tuo ovaali vielä vastaa vähän pienempää pyöreää ratasta.

Mutta kuten sanoin niin oman käytön/tarpeen mukaan.

----------


## SBIAN

On tuo kyllä niin että kahta pienintä takaratasta ei tuu käytettyä juurikaan koskaan ja keskimmäisellä rattaalla ollessa kun vaihtaa eturatasta pinemmälle on välitys suhteen ero liian suuri.
Näyttäis siltä että tosiaan tuo 30T tai 28T eturatas olisi se oikea vaihtoehto tuolle alkuperäiselle 11-36 taka kasetille, mutta onko liian raskas poljettava vaativissa maaston paikoissa.

----------


## Holle02

> Tuollainen:https://www.bike24.com/p2197889.html  toimii aikansa mutta eipä maksakkaan paljon eikä aja satulaa pois oikealta kohtaa.



Täähän vaikutti ihan ookoolta. Pitipä heti tilata. Tuo tuli Whiten 6 Liteen (sorry väärä viestiketju  :Vink: ) 31.6x400mm painoi 480g ja maksoi postikuluineen 46,21€

----------


## SBIAN

Tuohon Whiteen olisi ollut parempikin tolppa tarjolla, minulla on 29: ssä red, hintaluokka sama mutta parempi laatuinen.

----------


## Holle02

Oukkei! Kiitti vinkistä. Meillä myös tuo promalli johon voisi tuon hankkia!  :Hymy:

----------


## Antsah82

> Täähän vaikutti ihan ookoolta. Pitipä heti tilata. Tuo tuli Whiten 6 Liteen (sorry väärä viestiketju ) 31.6x400mm painoi 480g ja maksoi postikuluineen 46,21€



Bike-discountista sai 41,16e kuluineen  30.9mm ihan vinkiksi muille.

----------


## SBIAN

SB:n muutos 2x10 > 1x10

Mitenkäs tuo muutos käytännössä tehdään, joutuuko keskiön irroittaa vai selviääkö pelkällä rataspuolen kammen irroituksella?? Vaatiiko ketjuohjurin? Kyseessä on siis SB:n normi keskiö Raceface.

Jos käytössä vakio taka kasetti niin onko kokemusta että 30T eturatas olisi se paras vaihtoehto eli riittääkö välitykset jyrkimpiinkin nousuihin.

----------


## hcf

Kyl mä veikkaan että häätyy vaihtaa myös takapakka 11-42:ksi jos möyriäkki haluaa. Saattaa vaatia goatlink:in kaveriksi
Omassa doublessa pienin ratas edessä on 26 ja isoin takana 42 ja mielestäni välitykset just ja just riittää kovempiin nousuihin. Lumella en ole kerenny vielä möyrimään.
Ketjuohjuria ei tarvi NarrowWide rattaiden kanssa

laskuri välityksille http://gears.mtbcrosscountry.com/#26I399I1

----------


## Antsah82

Pelkkä rataspuoli riitti. Kyllä tuo 30 ratas on ehkä liian iso. kokeilisin suosiolla 28. Ohjuria ei tosiaan tarte nw-ratttaalla.

Itselle on hyvin riittänyt toistaiseksi 32t etu ja 11-42 pakka takana, tosin kovin jyrkkiä nousuja omissa ajomaastoissa ole. Voisi kyllä testata jossain vaiheessa pienempää eturatasta huvikseen.

----------


## Antsah82

https://www.superstarcomponents.com/...le-headset.htm

Käykö tuo T7-2  fatty scoop 2018 vai pitääkö olla tuo T7-3? Tuota T7-2 näyttäisi nyt olevan saatavilla.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> https://www.superstarcomponents.com/...le-headset.htm
> 
> Käykö tuo T7-2  fatty scoop 2018 vai pitääkö olla tuo T7-3? Tuota T7-2 näyttäisi nyt olevan saatavilla.



Lainaus tuotteen sivulta : If your on the borderline between 2 sizes it doesnt matter which one you choose!

----------


## Antsah82

^Näin tuon kyllä, mutta kun en mistään löytänyt mikä se scoop fattyn oikea millikoko on. Löysin vain, että tuota T7-3 on porukka ostanut.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> ^Näin tuon kyllä, mutta kun en mistään löytänyt mikä se scoop fattyn oikea millikoko on. Löysin vain, että tuota T7-3 on porukka ostanut.



18 vuoden silverbackeissä taitaa olla kaulaputki 110mm, mulla on workscomponentsilta vastaava ec44-zs56 110-119mm

----------


## Esabbi

https://silverbacklab.com/product/scoop-fatty-3/# löytyiskö ratkaisu tuolta?

----------


## Antsah82

^Jos tuo -19 on samoilla mitoilla.

----------


## lera

Sopiiko tuo sama T7-3 vuoden 16 fattyyn? Alkais olla aika vaihella ohjauslaakerit ja samalla vois koittaa tuota kulman muutosta. Vaikka tyytyväinen oon ollu entiseenkin, kun en paremmasta tiiä.

----------


## hcf

^Eihän se ookku ottaa mitta käteen ja mitata sen kaulaputken pituus.

Tämmösen kuvan löysin mutta en ota vastuuta sen paikkansa pitävyydestä

----------


## lera

Jep, pitää mittailla. Lähinnä tarttee varmistusta että 16 vuoden malliin on tuo T7 kans sopiva? En oo oikein tutustunut nuihin keulan standardeihin.

----------


## hcf

^Kyllä siinäki oli Tapered 1-1/8 -1,5 niinku uusissakin

Headsetissä tulee omat kupit niin ei tarvi miettiä et sopiiko laakerit.


Asiasta toiseen. Saksankieltä osaaville jotai juttua prototyyppi testailuista ->  https://www.fat-bike.de/silverback-f...prototyp-test/

----------


## Sleepless

Saako Silverback Scoop Fattyyn tavaratelineitä eteen/taakse? Takana näkyy ylhäällä olevan kiinnikkeet, mutta alhaalla ei juuri reikiä näy. Löytyykö pyörälle nokkelia ratkaisuja suuren määrän kuljettamiseen?

Saisiko näillä https://www.justpedal.nl/en/bidonhou...-per-bolt.html nämä https://salsacycles.com/components/c.../anything_cage tarpeeksi hyvin etuhaarukkaan kiinni? Voiko osaava kaveri laittaa haarukkaan niittimuttereilla kiinnikkeet vai meneeko siinä haarukka pilalle?

----------


## hcf

Jos jaksaapi selata lankaa taaksepäin niin mahead taisi kuvien kera asennella tarakkaa singleen. Samat kiinikkeet siinäki

----------


## hopeaselkä

Miten Scoop Fatty on teillä soveltunut talvipyöräilyyn? Mulla on vaihteet alkaneet viime viikkoina tökkimään, pyörä vaihtaa vaihdetta itsekseen ja tulee välillä polkaistua tyhjää. Säilytän pyörää lämpimässä sekä kotona että töissä ja matka kestää vain 20 min. Lähtiessä vaihteet toimii hyvin, mutta puolivälissä alkaa ongelmat ja pahenee matkan edetessä.

----------


## mahead

> Jos jaksaapi selata lankaa taaksepäin niin mahead taisi kuvien kera asennella tarakkaa singleen. Samat kiinikkeet siinäki



Täältä löytyy kiinnityksen viimeisin inkarnaatio: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s....php?p=2733883 . Tuolla on nyt vuoden ajan menty ja vain kerran olen kiristänyt klemmareita. Hyvin on kestänyt, joppari ei ole liukunut omia aikojaan eri kohtaan. 

Nuo KingCagen klemmarit näyttää kyllä ihan hyvältä myös. Jotain sisuskumin palaa tms. kannattaa kyllä niidenkin kanssa laittaa väliin, mutta kuvittelis että noidenkin kanssa pärjäis (mulla omassa virityksessä kaks klemmaria / puoli).

----------


## SBIAN

> Miten Scoop Fatty on teillä soveltunut talvipyöräilyyn? Mulla on vaihteet alkaneet viime viikkoina tökkimään, pyörä vaihtaa vaihdetta itsekseen ja tulee välillä polkaistua tyhjää. Säilytän pyörää lämpimässä sekä kotona että töissä ja matka kestää vain 20 min. Lähtiessä vaihteet toimii hyvin, mutta puolivälissä alkaa ongelmat ja pahenee matkan edetessä.



Ei minkäälaista ongelmaa tähän asti, tuo sinun ongelmasi viittaisi vaijerin säätöön joka tulee vastaan joka pyörässä vaijerin venyttyä ennemmin tai myöhemmin. Lämmön ja kylmän vaikutuksen jokainen tietää ja tuo osaltaan vaikuttaa myös sinun ongelmaasi, puhdista ja voitele kevyesti lientosella öljyllä vaijeri ja jos mahdollista puhalla paineilmalla vaijerin suojus niin että mahdolliset liat irtoaa suojuksen sisältä ja sen jälkeen säädät vaijerin niin että vaihteet toimivat oikein.

Säilytän myös pyörää lämpimässä ja tähän asti kaikki on toiminut kiitettävän hyvin mutta tulee se vaijerin säätö eteen minullekkin jossain vaiheessa se on varma.

----------


## hcf

Olikos hopeaselän pyörällä ajettu kuinpaljon?

----------


## hopeaselkä

> Ei minkäälaista ongelmaa tähän asti, tuo sinun ongelmasi viittaisi vaijerin säätöön joka tulee vastaan joka pyörässä vaijerin venyttyä ennemmin tai myöhemmin.



Täytyy myöntää että pyörä on vasta 5 kk vanha, eli voi hyvin johtua tuosta venymisestä. Ajettu 500 km. Täytyypä viedä pyörä ensihuoltoon noin muutenkin ja katsotaan miten homma pelaa sen jälkeen. Kiitos vastauksista!

----------


## Antsah82

Mulla ajettu joku 1000km eikä kyllä mitään ongelmaa pakkasella ollut vielä. Ainut huono juttu on ollut satulatolpan istuinkiinnitys, joka oli yhdellä pultilla, tykkäsi löystyä pikkuhiljaa. Kaveri osti samanlaisen -18 fattyn pari kuukautta myöhemmin ja siinä oli erilainen satulatolppa jossa oli kahdella pultilla istuimen kiinnitys. Oliko lie sattumalta eri vai oliko Silverback huomannut saman kesken tuotannon? Itsellä ongelma poistui kun laitoin joustotolpan, jossa myös kahdella pultilla istuimen kiinnitys.

Toinen hassu juttu oli, että minulla tuli heijastimia mukana, kaverin pyörässä ei.

----------


## m-52

> Mulla ajettu joku 1000km eikä kyllä mitään ongelmaa pakkasella ollut vielä. Ainut huono juttu on ollut satulatolpan istuinkiinnitys, joka oli yhdellä pultilla, tykkäsi löystyä pikkuhiljaa. Kaveri osti samanlaisen -18 fattyn pari kuukautta myöhemmin ja siinä oli erilainen satulatolppa jossa oli kahdella pultilla istuimen kiinnitys. Oliko lie sattumalta eri vai oliko Silverback huomannut saman kesken tuotannon? Itsellä ongelma poistui kun laitoin joustotolpan, jossa myös kahdella pultilla istuimen kiinnitys.
> 
> Toinen hassu juttu oli, että minulla tuli heijastimia mukana, kaverin pyörässä ei.



Millaisen satulatolpan ostit ja mitä tykkäät?

----------


## Antsah82

> Millaisen satulatolpan ostit ja mitä tykkäät?



Ostin tuon edellisellä sivulla mainitun RFR tolpan. Hyvältä vaikuttaa ja halpakin on. Kestoikä vielä mysteeri.

----------


## hcf

> Täytyy myöntää että pyörä on vasta 5 kk vanha, eli voi hyvin johtua tuosta venymisestä. Ajettu 500 km. Täytyypä viedä pyörä ensihuoltoon noin muutenkin ja katsotaan miten homma pelaa sen jälkeen. Kiitos vastauksista!



Noin uusi kaipaa juuri ensihuoltoa. Osat hakenu paikkaansa. Ketjut ite oon vaihtanu noin 2000km välein

----------


## SBIAN

Tuli tehtyä pikku päivityksiä pyörään taas. RFR:n jousitettu satulatolppa:https://www.bike24.com/p2197889.html vaihtui tähän:https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...-medium-630609
Testaamaan en ole vielä kovin paljon ehtinyt mutta sen verran että kyseessä on aivan erillainen jousto kuin RFR:ssä, isoin asia tuntuisi olevan se että polkemis tehokkuus monttuisessa maastossa on huomattavasti tehokkaampaa eli se ei tunnu millään lailla sekoittavan polkemis rytmiä jota tuo RFT jonkinverran tekee ja nyt sen eron tosiaan huomasi, mutta testaaminen jatkuu pitempien lenkkien muodossa kunhan ehdin.

Toinen päivitys oli polkimet, eli tällaiset:https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...mx-black-38339
Oho...olipas todella iso muutos alkuperäisiin polkimiin, tuntuma on aivan erillainen ja nyt ei voi muuta kuin ihmetellä miten suuri vaikutus voi polkimilla olla,  ei olisi uskonut. Nämä on todella suositeltavat.

----------


## Pexxi

> Toinen päivitys oli polkimet, eli tällaiset:https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...mx-black-38339
> Oho...olipas todella iso muutos alkuperäisiin polkimiin, tuntuma on aivan erillainen ja nyt ei voi muuta kuin ihmetellä miten suuri vaikutus voi polkimilla olla,  ei olisi uskonut. Nämä on todella suositeltavat.



Voivat vaan talvella kerätä lunta kun eivät ole keskeltä kokonaan auki. Kokemusta ei tosin juuri noista ole mutta semmonen ongelma saattaa tulla.

----------


## hcf

> Tuli tehtyä pikku päivityksiä pyörään taas. RFR:n jousitettu satulatolppa:https://www.bike24.com/p2197889.html vaihtui tähän:https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...-medium-630609



Mulla oli tuo aikoinaan kans selän takia MTB:ssä. Oli myös läskissä jonkin aikaa. Olihan se ihan toimiva. Tais olla setbackkiä vähä enemmän ku vakiotolpassa. Tuntu ainaki siltä. Jäykkyyttäki voi säätää putken pohjasta. 
Liukuputki kuiten meni aika naarmuille ja nitisi ja natisi jatkuvasti vaikka kuin yritti öljytä niin vaihoin takasi vakio tolpan. Hoksasin että en enään tarvikkaan persukselle joustoa läskissä niin siinä on pysytty (Ei selkä vaivannu)

----------


## Antsah82

> Tuli tehtyä pikku päivityksiä pyörään taas. RFR:n jousitettu satulatolppa:https://www.bike24.com/p2197889.html vaihtui tähän:https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...-medium-630609
> Testaamaan en ole vielä kovin paljon ehtinyt mutta sen verran että kyseessä on aivan erillainen jousto kuin RFR:ssä, isoin asia tuntuisi olevan se että polkemis tehokkuus monttuisessa maastossa on huomattavasti tehokkaampaa eli se ei tunnu millään lailla sekoittavan polkemis rytmiä jota tuo RFT jonkinverran tekee ja nyt sen eron tosiaan huomasi, mutta testaaminen jatkuu pitempien lenkkien muodossa kunhan ehdin.
> 
> Toinen päivitys oli polkimet, eli tällaiset:https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...mx-black-38339
> Oho...olipas todella iso muutos alkuperäisiin polkimiin, tuntuma on aivan erillainen ja nyt ei voi muuta kuin ihmetellä miten suuri vaikutus voi polkimilla olla,  ei olisi uskonut. Nämä on todella suositeltavat.



Itsellä nämä:
https://www.ubyk.co.uk/nukeproof-neu...at-pedal/21588

Niillä orkkis polkimilla mitkä mukana tulee ei kyllä tee maastossa mitään.

----------


## Pexxi

> Itsellä nämä:
> https://www.ubyk.co.uk/nukeproof-neu...at-pedal/21588
> 
> Niillä orkkis polkimilla mitkä mukana tulee ei kyllä tee maastossa mitään.



Mulla nyt samat muttei vielä kunnon lumikeleistä kokemusta niin ei ihan vielä uskalla varauksetta suositella. Hintaisekseen tuntuvat muuten hyviltä ja ovat muiden kokemusten perusteella toimineet lumikeleilläkin jos oikein muistan.

----------


## Antsah82

> Mulla nyt samat muttei vielä kunnon lumikeleistä kokemusta niin ei ihan vielä uskalla varauksetta suositella. Hintaisekseen tuntuvat muuten hyviltä ja ovat muiden kokemusten perusteella toimineet lumikeleilläkin jos oikein muistan.



Itse olen jonku kerran lumella testaillut ja toistaiseksi ei ole ollut ongelmia, mutta testit jatkuu itselläkin.

----------


## SBIAN

Kyllä tuo  Suntouri satulatolppa tuntuu hyvälle, säädön kanssa vaan menee aikansa ennen kuin löytyy se sopivin kohta. Kokeilin ensin säätää jouston kovinkin jämäkäksi ja satula potki joka isommassa heitossa ja tuntuma oli todella huono. Viimein kokeilin säätöä löysemmällä ja aikani kun löysäsin huomasin jujun että säätö tulee tehdä niin että jo pyörän päälle noustessa joustoa tulee pikkasen, tällä estetään takaisin potkut ja meno tuntuu miellyttävälle. Samaa reittiä ajaen mitä olin ennen ajanut RFR:llä tuntuivat ihan erillaisilta ajaa, isoimmat kiviset pätkätkin meni rennosti satulassa istuen ja vauhtia sai pitää huomattavasti enempi.

Satulan piti säätää aavistuksen ylemmäksi aikaisemmasta ja hieman eeteenpäin johtuen siitä että jousi painui aavistuksen jo pyörän päälle noustessa, sanoisin että suosittelen lämpimästi.

----------


## SBIAN

Taitaa kumminkin olla että tuo kahden eturattaan systeemi jää ainakin toistaiseksi mutta,
mietin että tuo isompi eturatas on pikkasen liian iso ja välityksien muuttuminen on liian totaalinen ja edelleen tuntuu tuo pienin takaratas jäävän käyttämättä ihan tykkänään, onko kukaan laittanut tilalle pienempää, montako T:tä pienmmäksi kannttais kokeilla, onko kenelläkään kokemusta tuosta ja käykö tuohon ihan RF:n normi ratas ja jos niin mikä??

----------


## hopeaselkä

> Noin uusi kaipaa juuri ensihuoltoa. Osat hakenu paikkaansa. Ketjut ite oon vaihtanu noin 2000km välein



Jeps, pyörä kävi huollossa ja nyt vaihteet toimii moitteettomasti. Omaa typeryyttähän tää oli. Anyway, pyörä pääsi viimein lumellekin ja hyvin kulkee!

----------


## Fättimies

> Tuli tehtyä pikku päivityksiä pyörään taas. RFR:n jousitettu satulatolppa:https://www.bike24.com/p2197889.html vaihtui tähän:https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...-medium-630609
> Testaamaan en ole vielä kovin paljon ehtinyt mutta sen verran että kyseessä on aivan erillainen jousto kuin RFR:ssä, isoin asia tuntuisi olevan se että polkemis tehokkuus monttuisessa maastossa on huomattavasti tehokkaampaa eli se ei tunnu millään lailla sekoittavan polkemis rytmiä jota tuo RFT jonkinverran tekee ja nyt sen eron tosiaan huomasi, mutta testaaminen jatkuu pitempien lenkkien muodossa kunhan ehdin.
> 
> Toinen päivitys oli polkimet, eli tällaiset:https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...mx-black-38339
> Oho...olipas todella iso muutos alkuperäisiin polkimiin, tuntuma on aivan erillainen ja nyt ei voi muuta kuin ihmetellä miten suuri vaikutus voi polkimilla olla,  ei olisi uskonut. Nämä on todella suositeltavat.




Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn, vieläkö tuo päivitys tuntuu fiksulta?
Oma kokemus Suntour:ista aivan päinvastainen, tuo n.25mm offset vei polkemisesta voiman ja tolppa meni vaihtoon.
Mielessä ollut esim.tuon rfr:n tmv.testaus oliko tuossa esijännityksen säätö kuten Suntour:issa?
Olisko tuo tolppa jopa joutilaana..
Sen verran tarkennusta etten läskissä testannut tuota tolppaa! Vaan maasturissa jossa ilmeisesti jo valmiiksi hiukan liian takana ajoasento.
Tuo jousto sinänsä oli miellyttävä juurikin kun n.1cm otti penkkiä normia ylemmäs eikä liian jäykälle säätänyt.

----------


## SBIAN

Joo kyllä suntour tuntuu ihan hyvälle mutta onhan tuossa hieman keskeneräinen suunnittelu, takaisin jousto jos olisi jotenkin vaimennettu niin se olisi täydellinen ratkaisu ja vielä kun se oli säädettävissä. Jousto sinänsä on astetta miellyttävämpi kuin RFR:ssä mutta ei ole huono sekään erona on että jousto ei ole niin aktiivinen kuin suntourissa eli RFR on helpompi säätää kyllä niin että jousto leikkaa vain terävimmät iskut pois kun suntouri reagoi kun se on oikein säädetty myös pieniinkin epätasaisuuksiin. Säätö tehdään molemmissa tolpissa samalla lailla ruuvia kiristämällä tai löysäämällä ero tulee pelkästää siinä että suntouri joustaa myös taaksepäin joka tuntuu miellyttävämmältä.
Satula oli säädettävä aivan etu asentoon suntourissa juurikin tuo 0ffsetin takia mutta kohta on nyt oikea itselleni.
Tuo taaksepäin jousto suntourissa tekee juuri sen että isommissa montuissa poljinrytmi säilyy paremmin kun satula ei potki ylöspäin niin pahasti kun RFR;ssä ja siksi RFR;n on säädettävä melko jämäkäksi että takaisin potkut ei oli ihan jäätäviä ja tästä johtuen suntourin tolppa on huomattavasti aktiivisempi joustoltaan ja miellyttävämpi ainut on vaan että kun olisi vielä tuolle takaisin joustolle vaimennus niin ei tarviis kuunnella ja tuntea takaisin joustossa sitä nakuttavaa ääntä kun rajoitin hakkaa tolppaan.

On käynyt mielessä hiukan modata tuota suntouria vielä jospa tuohon takaisin joustoon keksis jonkun vaimennuksen.

RFR on kyllä parempi kuin joustamaton tolppa se on selvä jos yleensäkin kaipaa joustoa, en kyllä jäykkään tolppaan enää vaihtaisi on se niin mukava kumminkin.

----------


## Fättimies

Eli taidan jättää RFR:än ja vastaavat kokeilematta.
Läskissä mulla on kuitutolppa joka joustaa tarpeeksi renkaitten jouston lisänä, mutta maastopyörään kaipaan jotain. Yks vaihtoehto lienee siirtyä plussaan.
Mun maastoajoa ei voi edes laskea sellaiseksi vaan täytyy tyytyä yleisiin teihin terveyden vuoksi.

----------


## SBIAN

Mikäs hiilikuitu tolppa sinulla on??

----------


## hcf

https://www.canecreek.com/product/thudbuster-lt/

Tuo lienee parasta a-ryhmää. En ole kokeillu hinnan takia mutta monet kehuvat

----------


## SBIAN

Canecreekkiä motivat vielä pompottavammaksi kuin suntouria ja siinä joustovoiman säätö ei ole portaaton niin kuin suntourissa, lisäksi hinta on kyllä todella suolainen. Eli paluuvaimennus on se akileen kantapää näissä jousto tolpissa mutta säätämällä suntourin saa kohtuullisen hyvin toimimaan ja jos saisi jotenkin paluuvaimennusta jollain lisäpalikalla lisäämällä esim. tolpan jousen lisäksi pieni iskunvaimennin putken sisään voisi olla konsti tai jokin vastaava systeemi niin se olisi aivan täydellinen kapistus.

----------


## Fättimies

Mulla on tuon mallinen tolppa: https://hollandbikeshop.com/fi-fi/po...-2-noja-musta/ ei just kyseinen malli kuitenkaan vaan kinkkikopio. Joustaa mielestäni tarpeeksi ja ollut tuohon tyytyväinen, mielessä kokeilla samanlaista maastopyöräänkin jossa tietenkin paksumpi tolppa.

Canecreek olis ainakin mainoshypen mukaan oleellisesti parempi kuin muut johon en kyllä jaksa uskoa enkä halua maksaa noin paljoa tuosta kokeilusta.

----------


## Kiituri

Miten ihmeessä sliverin läskistä saa vapaarattaan irti?
Takanapa on outo. Ensinnäkin se on irtokuulilla laakeroitu ja toiseksi akslin pyörintälaakeri on vapaarattaassa. Siis todellakin paino lepää vapaarattaan varassa. 
Vapaaratas on reiällisellä "ruuvilla" kiinni takapuolelta. Siihen pitäisi varmaan olla jokin erikoistyökalu mutta 12mm kuusiokolo ottaa kyllä tukevasti kiinni. Pituutta vaan pitää olla 15cm.
Ruuvi vaan ei aukea, ei sitten mitenkään. Tiedä sitten auttaisiko iskevä ruuvinväännin. Momentti ei auta vaan kuusiokolo avain vain alkaa antaa myöden.
Minulla on varaosa käsissä joten ruuvin kierteen suunta tuli ekana varmistettua.

----------


## hcf

Mulla on kyllä ollu konelaakerit kaikissa silverbackin läskeis.
2016 fatty ja 2018 double.

Liekköhän tuossa eri vapaarataski? Sieltä toiseltapuolen ne on niitä aukonu pitkällä kuusiokololla jos jaksaa ettiä tästä ketjusta.

----------


## SBIAN

Minkäs ikäinen pyörä on. Kuusiokolo ruuvipenkkiin kiinni ja vanteesta vääntäen, on sitten varmasti lujassa.

----------


## solisti

Moduksen takanapoja oli irtokuulilla ja konelaakereilla. 2015-16 Deluxe taisi olla irtokuulilla. Levyn puolelta on omat vaparit irronnut 12mm kuusiokololla ja jatkolla.

----------


## Kiituri

> Moduksen takanapoja oli irtokuulilla ja konelaakereilla. 2015-16 Deluxe taisi olla irtokuulilla. Levyn puolelta on omat vaparit irronnut 12mm kuusiokololla ja jatkolla.



Kävin sitten eilen hätäpäissäni ostamassa paineilma mutterinvääntimen (600Nm).  Silläkään ei mitään merkkiä aukeamisesta.

Tuntuisi vähän oudolta ostaa <500e arvoiseen pyörään 300e takakiekko ...

----------


## solisti

> Kävin sitten eilen hätäpäissäni ostamassa paineilma mutterinvääntimen (600Nm).  Silläkään ei mitään merkkiä aukeamisesta.
> Tuntuisi vähän oudolta ostaa <500e arvoiseen pyörään 300e takakiekko ...



Kuullostaa oudolta.
Onko tämä sellaisesta violetista Scoopista? Mikä malli on tarkalleen?
Kokeilet vastapäivään? Tuossa on konelaakerinavan, jonka oletan olevan samanlainen, irroitusohje historiasta: 

"No nyt on vapaaratas vihdoin irti. Olihan tiukassa. Vähän aikaa sai googlettaa että miten irrotetaan. Lopulta lähti siten että 12mm kuusiokolo ruuvipenkkiin ja jarrulevyn puolelta avain sisään ja vastapäivään rengasta pyörittämällä."

----------


## SBIAN

Toivottavasti huomasit mutterinvääntimellä yrittäessäsi että väännin on pyörittävä myötäpäivään kun jarrulevynpuolelta kuusiokolo avaimella aukaistaan eli kierre muuttuu vasemmankätiseksi ja mutterinväännin tulee pyöriä niin kuin normaalisti kiristäisit mutteria.

----------


## solisti

> Toivottavasti huomasit mutterinvääntimellä yrittäessäsi että väännin on pyörittävä myötäpäivään kun jarrulevynpuolelta kuusiokolo avaimella aukaistaan eli kierre muuttuu vasemmankätiseksi ja mutterinväännin tulee pyöriä niin kuin normaalisti kiristäisit mutteria.



Oletko varma? Ei kai se nyt noin mene, jos rengasta pitäisi pyörittää vastapäivään... En kyllä muista varmaksi, mutta minusta siinä oli ihan normikierre?

----------


## SBIAN

Siinä on aivan normi kierre mutta avaat sitä eri puolelta kuin normaalisti, ajatteleppa jos normaalisti avaat pulttia jossa oikenkätinen kierre niin aukeamis suunta on vastapäivään, mutta jos avaat samaa pulttia vastakkaiselta puolelta on aukeamis suunta päinvastainen siis pulttipyssyn pyörimis suunnan suhteen eli myötäpäivään.

Jos avaat tuolla systeemillä että kuusikolo ensin ruuvipenkkiin ja renkaasta pyörittämällä niin silloin sinun on pyöritettävä rengasta vastapäivään- HUOMAATKO ERON :Sarkastinen:

----------


## solisti

> HUOMAATKO ERON



En. Jos se pulttipyssy on levyn puolella, niin vastapäivään se pulttikin aukeaa, aivan sama pyörittääkö rengasta vai pulttia? Toiselta puolelta (pakan puolelta) sitä vapaaratasta ei saa irti.

----------


## SBIAN

Yritetäämpä vielä kerran :Sarkastinen:  Otappa vaikka tuollainen limu pullo jossa on kierrekorkki....kokeileppa avata korkki ja katso mihinsuuntaan se aukeaa niin vastapäiväänhän se. No nyt teetkin niin että pidät korkin paikallaa sormin ja pyöritätkin pullo et korkkia....huomaatko eron?

----------


## solisti

> Yritetäämpä vielä kerran Otappa vaikka tuollainen limu pullo jossa on kierrekorkki....kokeileppa avata korkki ja katso mihinsuuntaan se aukeaa niin vastapäiväänhän se. No nyt teetkin niin että pidät korkin paikallaa sormin ja pyöritätkin pullo et korkkia....huomaatko eron?



Ei ollut limupulloa, joten en vieläkään ymmärrä  :Hymy: . Jos käännät se vastapäivään aukeavan korkin (olkoon korkki vaikkapa se rengas lappeellaan siinä ruuvipenkin päällä) ja nostat sen kyljelleen, niin että korkki on pois päin sinusta (rengas pystyssä, ja avain akselin sisällä), kumpaan suuntaan pulloa (avainta) pitää kääntää, että se aukeaa? Sinun esimerkissäsi kyllä myötäpäivään, mutta katsot vaan eri suunnasta.

----------


## SBIAN

https://www.xxl.fi/white-spare-part-...151525_1_styleHm...Vastapäivään ruuvi aukeaa jos vanteesta käännän mutta jos käännän avaimella niin myötäpäivään..ota huomioon että tässä on kaksi eri vääntöpintaa, itse ruuvi ja sitten kehys eli vanne josta vääntö tapahtuu ja riippuen kummasta pinnasta väännetään vaihtuu vääntö suunta.

Eli vielä...kun vapaarattaassa on oikeankätinen kierre ja se avataan vastakkaiselta puolelta eli levyjarrun puolelta aukeaa se kuusiokolo avainta ja pulttipyssyä käyttäen niin että pulttipyssyn aukaisu suunta on myötäpäivään eli normaalissa mutterin kiristyksessä tapahtuisi niin että pultti kiristyisi näin tehtäessä eli tässä voi tulla sekaannus koska homma on päin vastainen.

Jos taas kuusiokolo avain kiinnitetään kiinteästi ruuvipenkkin ja vanne nostetaan avaimelle niin että jarrulevy on ylös päin ja avaaminen tapahtuu vanteesta vääntämällä on vannetta väännettävä vastapäivään. Katson aina siitä suunnasta mistä vääntö tapahtuu.

Noin toteutettu vapaa ratas on todella tiukassa koska poljettaessa siihen kohdistuu polkemisen voima suoraan kierteelle kiristäen sitä eli kiristys momentti voi olla aivan älyttömiä kiloja mutta asiaa kompesoidaan osaksi sillä että kierteet on melko paksuja ja harvassa.

----------


## Kiituri

> Toivottavasti huomasit mutterinvääntimellä yrittäessäsi että väännin on pyörittävä myötäpäivään kun jarrulevynpuolelta kuusiokolo avaimella aukaistaan eli kierre muuttuu vasemmankätiseksi ja mutterinväännin tulee pyöriä niin kuin normaalisti kiristäisit mutteria.



Ihan kuule sen erillään olevan varaosan mukaan tuota koitin availla. Aukeaa ihan normaali suuntaa se kuusioruuvi kun sitä levyn puolelta yritän availla, eli siltä puolen mistä se kuusioruuvi on sinne alunperin ruuvailtukin. Rattaiden puolelta ei onnistu ollenkaan. Sieltä avaimella tapaisi vain vapaarattaa rungon joka on spooreilla navassa.

----------


## Fättimies

En nyt jaksa selata koko topic:ia läpi joten..mahtuuko scoop fattyyn 4.8 Jumbo jimit ilman ongelmia? Laiskana ei jaksa kokeilla

----------


## hcf

Mahtuu kevyesti

----------


## STN

Onko tämä Silverback joku verkkokauppa.comin oma pyörämerkki vai tuoko se sitä vain maahan?

----------


## SBIAN

Kyllä silverback on ihan oma merkkinsä ja sitä vaan myy suomessa verkkokauppa ja sporton ainakin. https://silverbacklab.com/

----------


## Fättimies

> Mahtuu kevyesti



Kiitos, täytyypä kipasta talliin vaihtamaan

----------


## Antsah82

> https://www.superstarcomponents.com/...le-headset.htm
> 
> Käykö tuo T7-2  fatty scoop 2018 vai pitääkö olla tuo T7-3? Tuota T7-2 näyttäisi nyt olevan saatavilla.



Mites kauan teillä muilla on tilauksen toimituksessa kestänyt tuolta superstarilta? Oma tilaus lähetetty 17.12 superstarin mukaan royal air mail, eikä vielä ole perille tullut.

----------


## hcf

Kyllähän siinä kauan muistaakseni meni. Pohdittiin samaa asiaa sillon ku tilattiin tässä ketjussa ku ei meinannu alkaa kuulumaan. En vaan jaksa muistaa kuin kauan. Omani tais käydä jenkeissä mutkan

----------


## Kiituri

Se irtoamaton vapaaratas on tällainen. Ainakin tällaisen Verkkis siihen myi varaosaksi ja tuolta se kyllä vaikuttaakin.
https://www.orbea.com/us-en/gear/nuc...zoom/?img=1260

Pistin vietiä Silverbackin tehtaalle, että miten ihmeessä tuon saa auki kun ei iskevä mutterinväänninkään auta.

----------


## Antsah82

> Kyllähän siinä kauan muistaakseni meni. Pohdittiin samaa asiaa sillon ku tilattiin tässä ketjussa ku ei meinannu alkaa kuulumaan. En vaan jaksa muistaa kuin kauan. Omani tais käydä jenkeissä mutkan



Pitää jatkaa siis odottelua. Melko huono postitusvaihtoehto tuo royal mail.

----------


## Kiituri

Koska vapaaratas ei irtoa ja nyt kaikenkukkuraksi minulle onkin myyty hitusen väärä vapaaratas (tarkoitettu konelaakereille ikä irtokuulille kuten alkuperäinen) Verkkiksestä, pitäisi varmaan miettiä mitä seuraavaksi.
Näen kaksi vaihtoehtoa. Voisin ostaa uuden kokonaisen kiekon.
Voisin toisaalta vaihtaa tuohon uuden navan. Navan vaihdattaminen taas helposti maksaa sen mitä uusi halppiskiekko kuten tämä https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...akiekko-197-mm joka silti tarvitsee QR adapterit eli yhteensä 300e.  Harmiksi vanne on 80mm levyinen kun alkuperäisessä on 90mm. Mieluusti olisi edessä kapeampi ja takana leveämpi. 

Tämän siitä saa kun ostaa ns. halppispyörän mitä Silverback myös edustaa. Onneksi nykyään ilmeisesti käyttävät erilaisia napoja.
Kohta alkaa näyttää siltä että sahaan rungon kahtia ja vien kaatopaikalle.

----------


## Fättimies

> Tämän siitä saa kun ostaa ns. halppispyörän mitä Silverback myös edustaa. Onneksi nykyään ilmeisesti käyttävät erilaisia napoja.
> Kohta alkaa näyttää siltä että sahaan rungon kahtia ja vien kaatopaikalle.



Lupaat vaan :Sarkastinen:

----------


## solisti

> Koska vapaaratas ei irtoa ja nyt kaikenkukkuraksi minulle onkin myyty hitusen väärä vapaaratas (tarkoitettu konelaakereille ikä irtokuulille kuten alkuperäinen) Verkkiksestä, pitäisi varmaan miettiä mitä seuraavaksi.
> Näen kaksi vaihtoehtoa. Voisin ostaa uuden kokonaisen kiekon.
> Voisin toisaalta vaihtaa tuohon uuden navan. Navan vaihdattaminen taas helposti maksaa sen mitä uusi halppiskiekko kuten tämä https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...akiekko-197-mm joka silti tarvitsee QR adapterit eli yhteensä 300e.  Harmiksi vanne on 80mm levyinen kun alkuperäisessä on 90mm. Mieluusti olisi edessä kapeampi ja takana leveämpi. 
> 
> Tämän siitä saa kun ostaa ns. halppispyörän mitä Silverback myös edustaa. Onneksi nykyään ilmeisesti käyttävät erilaisia napoja.
> Kohta alkaa näyttää siltä että sahaan rungon kahtia ja vien kaatopaikalle.



XXL myy edukkaasti 90mm vannetta, toimii 190mm QR rungossa ja 197mm rungossa. Fatbike24.de möi ainakin vähän aikaa sitten kanssa edullisesti Mulefut-settiä. Navan vaihto menee helposti saman hintaiseksi kuin edullinen uusi vanne.

Takuuasiat on kyllä itsellä hoitunut mallikkaasti Silverbackin ja Verkkiksen kanssa. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

Onko ongelma viedä pyörä huoltoon jossa ne ois vaihtanu jo vapaarattaan ajat sitte jos kerta nuin ottaa päähän?  :Hymy: 
verkkokaupan kans nyt on aika vaikea osia mettästää ku ei se oo mikää pyöräliike jolla ois asiantuntemusta. Pelkkä jälleenmyyjä.
Eikä se tosiaan ole enää edes velvollinen koska takuu osille on vain vuosi

----------


## Kiituri

XXL:n wen sivulla on vain etukiekko mutta pitääpä kysäistä josko heillä olisi halpa takakiekkokin. Jos vaan saisi tuon vehkeen halvalla kuntoon. Jousittamattomalla läskillä kun on itsellä käyttöä kuin osan talvea eikä kesällä ollenkaan.

hcfreak, miten kuvittelet pyöräliikeen irrottavan vapaarattaan kun minäkään en sitä irti saanut. Ei pyöräliikkeellä sen kummempia vehkeitä eikä tietoa ole irrottamiseen. Lukitusruuvi vaan on leiponut itsensä joko tehtaalla tai ajan kanssa niin kireäksi ettei irtoa. Lämmittämistä voisi tietysti kokeilla mutta siinäkin on omat riskinsä kun navan runko on alumiinia. Ongelmaksi jäisi edelleen hienoisesti väärä vapaaratas mikä on tehty konelaakereille eikä irtokuulille. Ylipäänsä tuo vapaaratas on hyvin erikoinen viritys.


Kyllä minun mielestäni liikkeen joka on pyörän myynyt ja myy siihen myös varaosan, pitää osata myydä oikea varaosa. Eriasia jos eivät myisi varaosaa. Takuulla ei ole tämän asian kanssa mitään tekemistä.

----------


## SBIAN

Millainen vapaaratas tuohon sitten olis se oikea, onko sinulla tieto siitä. Sillä on ratkaiseva merkitys myös siihen miten sen saa irti.

----------


## solisti

> Millainen vapaaratas tuohon sitten olis se oikea, onko sinulla tieto siitä. Sillä on ratkaiseva merkitys myös siihen miten sen saa irti.



Eiköhän se ole täysin sama Moduksen napa, mutta pääty ei ole koneistettu teollisuuslaakerille. Silverback lähetti joskus minulle tuollaisen kartio version, kun minä taas olisi tarvinnut sen toisen version. Irrotus on täysin vastaava molemmissa. Tuo ylimääräinen meni sitten johonkin Mongooseen tai Jupiteriin varaosaksi  :Hymy: .  

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## solisti

> XXL:n wen sivulla on vain etukiekko mutta pitääpä kysäistä josko heillä olisi halpa takakiekkokin. Jos vaan saisi tuon vehkeen halvalla kuntoon. Jousittamattomalla läskillä kun on itsellä käyttöä kuin osan talvea eikä kesällä ollenkaan.
> 
> hcfreak, miten kuvittelet pyöräliikeen irrottavan vapaarattaan kun minäkään en sitä irti saanut. Ei pyöräliikkeellä sen kummempia vehkeitä eikä tietoa ole irrottamiseen. Lukitusruuvi vaan on leiponut itsensä joko tehtaalla tai ajan kanssa niin kireäksi ettei irtoa. Lämmittämistä voisi tietysti kokeilla mutta siinäkin on omat riskinsä kun navan runko on alumiinia. Ongelmaksi jäisi edelleen hienoisesti väärä vapaaratas mikä on tehty konelaakereille eikä irtokuulille. Ylipäänsä tuo vapaaratas on hyvin erikoinen viritys.
> 
> 
> Kyllä minun mielestäni liikkeen joka on pyörän myynyt ja myy siihen myös varaosan, pitää osata myydä oikea varaosa. Eriasia jos eivät myisi varaosaa. Takuulla ei ole tämän asian kanssa mitään tekemistä.



Juu... Näkyy olevan XXL takavanteet poissa listoilta. Luulisi niitä tosin löytyvän huollon kautta. 
Oletko muuten ollut suoraan info@silverbacklab.com yhteydessä? Sain kaverin kanssa heidän kauttaan joskus Modukselta rebuild kitit, jossa oli akseli, laakerit ja vapari. Modukselta osia eivät taida enää käyttää, niin tilanne voi olla eri nykyään.
Tuo vapaaratasrakenne on aika yleinen konstruktio perus 135mm navoissa (esim Shimanon navat on aikalailla vastaavia), mutta ei kyllä läskissä kestä.  
On niitä varaosia odoteltu vaikkapa Trekin pyörien kanssa... Mutta onhan se turhauttavaa kun pyörän kasaaminen on pienestä kiinni ja osia ei vaan löydy. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kiituri

> Juu... Näkyy olevan XXL takavanteet poissa listoilta. Luulisi niitä tosin löytyvän huollon kautta. 
> Oletko muuten ollut suoraan info@silverbacklab.com yhteydessä? Sain kaverin kanssa heidän kauttaan joskus Modukselta rebuild kitit, jossa oli akseli, laakerit ja vapari. Modukselta osia eivät taida enää käyttää, niin tilanne voi olla eri nykyään.
> Tuo vapaaratasrakenne on aika yleinen konstruktio perus 135mm navoissa (esim Shimanon navat on aikalailla vastaavia), mutta ei kyllä läskissä kestä.  
> On niitä varaosia odoteltu vaikkapa Trekin pyörien kanssa... Mutta onhan se turhauttavaa kun pyörän kasaaminen on pienestä kiinni ja osia ei vaan löydy. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla




Jees, pistin toki Silverille kyselyä. Oli vanha vapaaratas keskusteluketju heidän kanssaan kesältä pohjiksi.


kaippa se on alettava katselemaan uutta läskiä talviajoihin.  Ehkä sähköinen jos vaan löytyy sellainen mihin sopii vähintään 4.8" taakse mutta tämä on eri ketjut juttuja.

----------


## JK-

Tuommoinen Silverback tuli rakenneltua, runko, kiekot, kammet ja jarrulevyt taisi jäädä alkuperäistä. 

Piti projekti keskeyttää hetkeksi väsymykseen: ylpeyttä rinnassa huomasin tubelesoineeni etukumin väärinpäin 

Vaan kysymys: saako Fatty 2018 käypää  vaparia tilattua jostain varalle?

Lähetetty minun Mi A1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antsah82

> Mites kauan teillä muilla on tilauksen toimituksessa kestänyt tuolta superstarilta? Oma tilaus lähetetty 17.12 superstarin mukaan royal air mail, eikä vielä ole perille tullut.



No tänäänhän se sitten yllättäen tulikin. Ei muuta kuin asentamaan. Oli kyllä helppo homma vaihtaa. Tällä työkalulla lähti vanhat muutamalla vasaran napauksella: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Headset-R...-/122672144097

Tuosta saa itse kätevästi taivutettua nuo päät sille leveydelle kuin tarvitsee kun ylä- ja alapäät on eriä kokoa scoopissa.

Uudet kumivasaralla paikalleen. Testiajot vielä tekemättä.

----------


## hcf

> Vaan kysymys: saako Fatty 2018 käypää  vaparia tilattua jostain varalle?



Eikös näis ole SunRinglé SRC napa? Ainakin joissakin teknisissätiedoissa mainittu. Sen omia varaosia ja vapaarattaita ainaki löytyy netistä. 2:lla eri materiaalilla ainaki löytyy jos oikean löysin. Alloy ja chromoly. Kumpilienee kestävämpi ja kumpikohan alkuperäsenä nois on.

----------


## Kiituri

Sain Silverin päästä vastauksen vapaarattaan irrottamiseen ja vähän muuhunkin liittyen.

"It is true, that bolt is super tight. The thread is normal thread, as you assume.
I have had to use really long lever before to loosen the bolt from the left side of the hub, it makes a big “bang” noise when it comes loose eventually. "

Näköjään ovat varsin tietoisia että pultti ei aukea, ainkaan helposti. Luulen että mun pyörässä on niin kireässä että ei tule aukeamaan. Taidan porata sen lukituspultin pois. Romuun ratas kuitenkin menee. Jos saan irti ja jos jostain löytyy oikean mallinen vapaaratas irtokuulalaakerilla niin voisihan tuon kasata nippuun. Henkisesti olen kyllä jo valmistautunut uuden kiekon hankintaan. Vane tuossa on kyllä varsin käypäinen (tubeless ready).

----------


## hcf

Pitkä jatkovarsi vaan käyttöön niin kyllä se paukahtaa irti

----------


## Kiituri

> Pitkä jatkovarsi vaan käyttöön niin kyllä se paukahtaa irti



Ei lähde kun lähtenyt iskevällä paineilmavääntimelläkään. 
Pitää katsoa kuinka kalliita on poran terät millä tuon saisi lukitusruuvin irti. Materiaali on jotain erikoiskovaa joten voi olla että halpamarketin terillä ei tee mitään.
Toinen asia on että jos verkkis ei pysty toimittamaan oikeanlaista vapaaratasta, ei kannata tehdä mitään.

Olisinpa ollut fiksu ja pistänyt vaikka 500e lisää pyörään niin kaikki osat olisi helposti vaihtdettavissa. Jos haluaa halvan ja hyvän niin ne on näemmä edelleen ostettava erikseen.

----------


## Fat Boy

Ei se paineilmakonekkaan aina tee autuaaksi. Koneita on monenlaisia ja kotipuolessa monesti tehoa rajoittaa kompuroiden ahdistavat säätimet. Ja joskus, muuten vaan lähtee vääntämällä paremmin, ei ehkä tässä, kun ei ole pitkä pultti kyseessä, mutta kokeilu ei liene maksa mitään.

----------


## SBIAN

Kokeile vaan pitkällä vääntövarrella ja laita ruuvipenkkiin siitä vapaarattaasta kiinni niin kestää vääntää.

----------


## hcf

> Ei lähde kun lähtenyt iskevällä paineilmavääntimelläkään. 
> Pitää katsoa kuinka kalliita on poran terät millä tuon saisi lukitusruuvin irti. Materiaali on jotain erikoiskovaa joten voi olla että halpamarketin terillä ei tee mitään.
> Toinen asia on että jos verkkis ei pysty toimittamaan oikeanlaista vapaaratasta, ei kannata tehdä mitään.
> 
> Olisinpa ollut fiksu ja pistänyt vaikka 500e lisää pyörään niin kaikki osat olisi helposti vaihtdettavissa. Jos haluaa halvan ja hyvän niin ne on näemmä edelleen ostettava erikseen.



Jatkovarrella saa paljon enemmän voimaa ku pulttikoneilla. On kokemusta ku kiristelee/irrottelee isojen koneiden telalappuja  :Hymy:

----------


## mahead

Ja pulttikone taitaa vaatia ettei väännettävä kappale anna yhtään periksi. En tiedä miten tuon vapaarattaan kanssa, mutta jos pyssyn isku ei kohdistu täysin pulttiin, niin koneesta ei liene apua. Sama juttu jos hylsy on jonkin adapterin kautta pulttipyssyssä kiinni. Ja tosiaan sitten vielä perusjutut kompuran säätimien, letkun paksuuden ja pituuden aiheuttamasta häviöistä tehoon. Kannattaa kokeilla kunnon jatkovarren kans, eihän siinä menetettävääkään liene?

----------


## Antsah82

Itseä polttelisi kesäksi hankkia mastodon scoop fattyyn. Onko järkevää vai kannattaako ennemmin vaihtaa koko pyörä sitä tässä mietin.

----------


## solisti

> Itseä polttelisi kesäksi hankkia mastodon scoop fattyyn. Onko järkevää vai kannattaako ennemmin vaihtaa koko pyörä sitä tässä mietin.



Kyllä siitä joutuu siinä uudessa pyörässäkin maksamaan. Helpoin lienee ostaa se nykyiseen? Jos pyörä muuten miellyttää, niin miksipä sitä ei voisi päivittää?

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Fat Boy

> Kyllä siitä joutuu siinä uudessa pyörässäkin maksamaan. Helpoin lienee ostaa se nykyiseen? Jos pyörä muuten miellyttää, niin miksipä sitä ei voisi päivittää?
> 
> Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tähän lisäyksenä, että jää kuitenkin se jäykkä keula jemmaan, jos tekee mieli talvisin ajaa tönköllä. Ja toki, vaihtuuhan se joustokeula tietyin rajoituksin taas seuraavaankin pyörään.

----------


## Antsah82

Joo kyllähän tuo pelkkä keula tulisi huomattavasti halvemmaksi kuin pistää 3ke uuteen pyörään.

----------


## mahead

Manitou Mastodon Pro lähtee ihan sopuisalla 555 e -hintalapulla täältä: https://www.fatbike24.de/products/SA...abel-2017.html

Toki kaikki on suhteellista, mutta itse en halvemmalla ole missään nähnyt. Tilasin, ja tuolla se odottelee nyt työhuoneessa paketissa kevään koittoa. Mulle tuli 100 mm EXT.

Samalla tilasin 45NRTH Cobrafistit. Ainakaan työmatka-ajoilla Xxl:n parin kympin neopreeniläpysköihin verrattuna ei kyllä ole hintansa väärtit. Ainakaan jos lämpöä hakee. Joo, on ne aavistuksen lämpimämmät, mutta ei kyllä vastannut omia ennakko-odotuksia. Nähdäkseni suurin ongelma on isohko ilmatila, jonka lämpeäminen kestää pitkään. Mutta ehkä ne pidemmillä lenkeillä toimii paremmin, ja onhan nuo sinänsä laadukkaat tekeleet. Ja tyylikkäämmän näköiset.

----------


## Antsah82

On kyllä edullinen tuolla tuo mastodon. Mitähän käytännössä eroa on 100mm ja 120mm versioilla?

----------


## hcf

> On kyllä edullinen tuolla tuo mastodon. Mitähän käytännössä eroa on 100mm ja 120mm versioilla?



Noh keulakulma ainaki loiveneee vähän 120:llä ja keskiö nousee.

----------


## mahead

> Noh keulakulma ainaki loiveneee vähän 120:llä ja keskiö nousee.



Ext-haarukan tapauksessa näin käy tosin molemmilla, mutta 120 mm versiolla vielä enemmän. Silverbackin käyttämän 100 mm Bluton ac-mitta on 511 mm, mikä vastaa Mastodonin std 100 mm -haarukkaa. Mastodonin ext 100 mm haarukan ac on 531 mm, ja 120 mm 551 mm. Tästä syystä itse otin tuon 100 mm version, ettei ac kasva liiaksi. 5 cm ero kuulostaa aika paljolta jo. Tiedä onko todellista merkitystä, mutta vääntäähän se emäputkeakin eri tavoin kuin valmistaja on ajatellut. Lisäksi mulla on entuudestaan tuo anglesetti loiventamassa.

https://www.fatbike24.de/images/prod...ze%20chart.jpg

----------


## Kongeli

Millainen anglesetti sulla on? Itsellä on silverback delight 2018 ja keulakulma on mielestäni vähän turhan jyrkkä.

----------


## Antsah82

Mullakin on superstarin -2asteen anglesetti. Pitäneeköhän itsekin sitten 100mm päätyä.

----------


## mahead

> Millainen anglesetti sulla on? Itsellä on silverback delight 2018 ja keulakulma on mielestäni vähän turhan jyrkkä.



Superstarin -2 ° mullakin. Täältä löytyy: https://www.superstarcomponents.com/...le-headset.htm . Asensin viime kesänä, tästä samasta ketjusta löytyy kokemuksia ja tarkempi malli (en tosin tiedä sopiiko just samoilla mitoilla oleva malli sulle, kun mulla vuotta vanhempi single).

----------


## satsumas

Tämän foorumin innoittamana tilasin viime viikon lopulla bike-discountista Suntour SP12-NCX:n, tänään postipate nakkasi ovelle. Pikaisen koeajon perusteella ei voi kuin olla positiivisesti yllättynyt, hyvän oloinen putki!

----------


## Antsah82

> Superstarin -2 ° mullakin. Täältä löytyy: https://www.superstarcomponents.com/...le-headset.htm . Asensin viime kesänä, tästä samasta ketjusta löytyy kokemuksia ja tarkempi malli (en tosin tiedä sopiiko just samoilla mitoilla oleva malli sulle, kun mulla vuotta vanhempi single).




Paitsi ettei tahdo saada. Ollut nuo Silverbackkeihin sopivat versiot loppu lähes yhtäsoittoa 6kk varmasti (T7-2  ja T7-3) itse onnistuin yhden T7-2 saamaan. Worksilta kannattaa tilata jo nopeasti haluaa. Kyselin tuolta joskus syyskuussa, että milloin varastossa T7-3 niin lupailivat marraskuu loppua. Joulukuussa kun kyselin niin lupailivat helmikuulle. Joulukuussa tulikin sitten T7-2 pieni erä joka loppui heti. T7-3 ei ole tainnu olla loppukesän jälkeen..

----------


## satsumas

Tervehdys arvon fillaristit. Tässä vähän omaa Silverbackia ojassa...Kuvitellaan tilanne jossa uudesta pyörästä (hankittu 3kk sitten, ajettu 300km) menee osa X rikki ja myyjä toteaa mukisematta korjauksen menevän takuuseen. Korjaus = Osan vaihto uuteen. Mutta korvaavan osan X saatavuus on heikko. Puhutaan ilmeisesti kuukausista. Tarvitset kuitenkin pyörää päivittäin ja olet sen ajamista varten hankkinut.

Ennen varsinaista kysymystäni lainaan tähän väliin hieman Kilpailu- ja kuluttajaviraston sivuilta: _"Kuluttajansuojalain mukaan tavaran virheen korjaus on tehtävä kohtuullisessa ajassa. Missään ei kuitenkaan määritellä, miten pitkä tuo kohtuullinen korjausaika on. Kohtuullista korjausaikaa määriteltäessä otetaan huomioon tavaran välttämättömyys taloudessa ja kuluttajan tilanne sen käyttäjänä. Kohtuullinen korjausaika on yleensä korkeintaan kaksi viikkoa. Jos korjausta ei ole mahdollista tehdä kohtuullisessa ajassa, kuluttaja voi vaatia:
- hinnanalennusta tai tuotteen välitöntä vaihtamista virheettömään. Kuluttaja voi myös vaatia kaupan purkamista, jos virhe ei ole vähäinen
- korjauksen viivästymisestä aiheutuneiden kulujen korvaamista, jos korjattavaa laitetta ei voi käyttää pitkään aikaan. 
- korvausta siitä, että ei voi hyödyntää ostamaansa tavaraa."

_Kysymykseni: Miten toimisit ko. tilanteessa? Odotatko kaksi viikkoa jonka jälkeen reklamoit korjausaikataulusta ja vaadit a) hyvitystä, b) pyörän vaihtamista vastaavaan pyörään, c) kaupan purkua eli rahat takaisin? Vai annatko pyörän olla pajalla ja odotat monta kuukautta korjausta? En ole aiemmin ollut vastaavanlaisessa tilanteessa joten vinkkejä ottaisin mielelläni vastaan.

Lainauksen lähde: https://www.kkv.fi/Tietoa-ja-ohjeita/Viat-viivastykset/tavaran-vika-tai-puute/korjaukset/

----------


## SBIAN

No kertoisitko ensin mikä pyörässäsi on vialla??

----------


## satsumas

Ei sillä ole tässä asiassa merkitystä. Valmistusvirheestä johtuva, joka estää pyörällä ajon täysin. Ongelma siis siinä, ettei uutta korjaavaa osaa meinaa löytyä mistään päin maailmaa.

----------


## sboke

Sanot että ilmoitat kuluttajansuojaan jos osaa ei tule parin viikon sisään. Itsekin sai eri tuotteen takuun kanssa tapella kun myyjä väittää että takuu on vuosi ja euroopassa on usean vuoden kuluttajansuoja-takuu. Kun aikansa uhkailee niin kyllä ne monesti taipuu mieluummin kun tappelee viranomaisten kanssa. Asiakas kun on vielä oikeassa tuossa, koittavat päästä halvalla. Antaa huonon kuvan yrityksestä toki.

Ja toki jos eivät saa pyörää ajokuntoon niin vaatii rahoja siitä takaisin olettaen ettei sillä ole rymytty jo vuotta tai paria, sitten menis jo varmaan kulumisen piikkiin. Tai ei koska ovat suostuneet takuuseen? Onhan nuo tympeitä väännettäviä.

----------


## satsumas

> Ja toki jos eivät saa pyörää ajokuntoon niin vaatii rahoja siitä takaisin olettaen ettei sillä ole rymytty jo vuotta tai paria, sitten menis jo varmaan kulumisen piikkiin. Tai ei koska ovat suostuneet takuuseen? Onhan nuo tympeitä väännettäviä.



Pyörä tosiaan kuin uusi, ja valmistusvirhe myönnetty ja kerrottu kuuluvan takuuseen. Sen suhteen ei siis mitään vääntöä. Mutta uusi osa tuskin tulee 2vkon kuluessa. Enkä näe mitenkään reiluna että odottaisin kuukausitolkulla korjausta, joten ajattelin sen vuoksi pitää kuluttajana omia puoliani.

----------


## SBIAN

Mutta ei kait asia täällä selviä kun olet jo asiasta itse kovinkin perillä, eli eikö paras olisi käydä keskustelua myyjä liikkeen kanssa joka on sinulle jotain jo luvannut kun muutenkin noinkin salaperäinen asian suhteet  olet että et kerro mikä pyörässä on vialla.

----------


## satsumas

> Mutta ei kait asia täällä selviä kun olet jo asiasta itse kovinkin perillä, eli eikö paras olisi käydä keskustelua myyjä liikkeen kanssa joka on sinulle jotain jo luvannut kun muutenkin noinkin salaperäinen asian suhteet  olet että et kerro mikä pyörässä on vialla.



Lähinnä ajattelin jos muille olisi sattunut samantyylisiä pitkiä odotuksia korjauksessa, että miten on asian kanssa toimittu. Tarkoitukseni ei ole heittäytyä asiassa hankalaksi myyjäliikettä tai pyörän valmistajaa kohtaan. Mutta edelleenkään se, mikä pyörässä tarkalleen ottaen on vialla, ei ole tässä se ratkaiseva tekijä. Olipa sitten runko poikki tai takapakka soirona, niin sillä ei metriäkään ajeta ilman uutta osaa.

Pahoittelen kuitenkin aiheuttamaani häiriötä ja aiheetonta pohdintaa.

----------


## hcf

Kyllä verkkokauppa.com tulee vastaan jos haluat jonku muun ratkasun ku kuukausien odotuksen. Suosittelen keskustelemaan niitten kans.
Ainaki olettasin. Ovat takuuasioissa ollu oikeenki hyvä putiikki omalla kohdalla. 
elektroniikkaa ovat ainaki vaihtaneet suosiolla uuteen.

Jos sen sieltä siis ostit  :Hymy:

----------


## STN

> Kyllä verkkokauppa.com tulee vastaan jos haluat jonku muun ratkasun ku kuukausien odotuksen. Suosittelen keskustelemaan niitten kans.
> Ainaki olettasin. Ovat takuuasioissa ollu oikeenki hyvä putiikki omalla kohdalla. 
> elektroniikkaa ovat ainaki vaihtaneet suosiolla uuteen.
> 
> Jos sen sieltä siis ostit



Verkkokauppa.comilla taitaa olla eniten valituksia kuluttajariitalautakunnassa elektroniikan osalta

----------


## STN

> Lähinnä ajattelin jos muille olisi sattunut samantyylisiä pitkiä odotuksia korjauksessa, että miten on asian kanssa toimittu. Tarkoitukseni ei ole heittäytyä asiassa hankalaksi myyjäliikettä tai pyörän valmistajaa kohtaan. Mutta edelleenkään se, mikä pyörässä tarkalleen ottaen on vialla, ei ole tässä se ratkaiseva tekijä. Olipa sitten runko poikki tai takapakka soirona, niin sillä ei metriäkään ajeta ilman uutta osaa.
> 
> Pahoittelen kuitenkin aiheuttamaani häiriötä ja aiheetonta pohdintaa.



Itsellä takuukorjaus kesti joskus tosi pitkään, onneksi oli varapyörä.

----------


## solisti

Kyllähän nuo korjaukset kestää, varastoa on hankala pitää lähellä, varsinkin kun Silverback myös jatkaa takuuasiat alihankkijoille. Sama ongelma on kyllä perinteisissä kivijaloissakin, mutta aste vaihtelee ongelman yleisyyden ja asiakkaan naaman mukaan. Jotkut taitaa antaa lainapyöriä tms. tällaisissa tilanteissa. Itsellä on ollut aina toinenkin pyörä käytössä, joten harmitus ei ole ihan niin korkea, jos pyörä on poissa käytöstä.
Mutta joo... on minullakin takuuasioita ollut useita. Jokainen prosessi on kestänyt sen 2-3vko-2kk. Mitään valittamista ei loppujaan ole jäänyt takuuasioista, joten asiat hoituvat... hitaasti. Verkkokaupan kanssa on kaikki sujunut erittäin asiallisesti, tosin olen hoitanut suurimman osan takuuasioista suoraan Silverbackin kanssa.

----------


## JussiH

Olisi aika oleellinen tieto se, että mikä siinä on rikki. Itse tekisin niin, ja olen tehnytkin mönkijässä, että jos alle satasen osa niin itse hommaa osat ja kovaa ajoa vaan. En jaksais odottaa edes kahta viikkoa jos on vaihtoehto.
Mönkijään meni takuuosan saapumisessa 7kk.

----------


## satsumas

> Itse tekisin niin, ja olen tehnytkin mönkijässä, että jos alle satasen osa niin itse hommaa osat ja kovaa ajoa vaan. En jaksais odottaa edes kahta viikkoa jos on vaihtoehto.



Sitä osaa en saa itsekään mistään hankittua, joka paikasta loppu. Joten joudun "tyytymään" takuuhuoltoon joka samalla tavalla odottaa että osa tippuu taivaalta syliin. Jotenkin tässä aiheessa keskitytään täällä nyt epäolennaiseen, pointtini on se että *mikä aika on kohtuullista odottaa* korjausta (eli ihmettä) jonka jälkeen voisi ryhtyä hyvällä omallatunnolla vaatimaan hyvitystä, kaupan purkua tai vastaavaa pyörää tilalle. Kun molemmilla osapuolilla on hyvin tiedossa osan heikko saatavuus. Myyjähän ei asiaa ota puheeksi, vaan aloite on tultava minun puolelta. Mutta jätän tämän asian pyörittelyn nyt tähän.

Kiitos vastaajille, eritoten sboke, hcfreak, STN ja solisti! Tiedoista on apua mahdollista jatkoa ajatellen. Odottelen nyt sitä ihmettä vielä _kohtuullisen_ ajan lisää.

----------


## STN

> Sitä osaa en saa itsekään mistään hankittua, joka paikasta loppu. Joten joudun "tyytymään" takuuhuoltoon joka samalla tavalla odottaa että osa tippuu taivaalta syliin. Jotenkin tässä aiheessa keskitytään täällä nyt epäolennaiseen, pointtini on se että *mikä aika on kohtuullista odottaa* korjausta (eli ihmettä) jonka jälkeen voisi ryhtyä hyvällä omallatunnolla vaatimaan hyvitystä, kaupan purkua tai vastaavaa pyörää tilalle. Kun molemmilla osapuolilla on hyvin tiedossa osan heikko saatavuus. Myyjähän ei asiaa ota puheeksi, vaan aloite on tultava minun puolelta. Mutta jätän tämän asian pyörittelyn nyt tähän.
> 
> Kiitos vastaajille, eritoten sboke, hcfreak, STN ja solisti! Tiedoista on apua mahdollista jatkoa ajatellen. Odottelen nyt sitä ihmettä vielä _kohtuullisen_ ajan lisää.



Huonona sarkasminia, luulisi tuon salailun perusteella, että pyöräsi satulaan on asennettu dildo ja se on rikki. Mitä menettäisit jos kertoisit meille mikä on vialla?

----------


## JackOja

> ...Mitä menettäisit jos kertoisit meille mikä on vialla?



Minuakin alkaa jo kiinnostaa mikä on se palikka, joka on koko maailmasta loppu.

----------


## solisti

> Sitä osaa en saa itsekään mistään hankittua, joka paikasta loppu. Joten joudun "tyytymään" takuuhuoltoon joka samalla tavalla odottaa että osa tippuu taivaalta syliin. Jotenkin tässä aiheessa keskitytään täällä nyt epäolennaiseen, pointtini on se että *mikä aika on kohtuullista odottaa* korjausta (eli ihmettä) jonka jälkeen voisi ryhtyä hyvällä omallatunnolla vaatimaan hyvitystä, kaupan purkua tai vastaavaa pyörää tilalle. Kun molemmilla osapuolilla on hyvin tiedossa osan heikko saatavuus. Myyjähän ei asiaa ota puheeksi, vaan aloite on tultava minun puolelta. Mutta jätän tämän asian pyörittelyn nyt tähän.
> 
> Kiitos vastaajille, eritoten sboke, hcfreak, STN ja solisti! Tiedoista on apua mahdollista jatkoa ajatellen. Odottelen nyt sitä ihmettä vielä _kohtuullisen_ ajan lisää.



Tuo ajan kohtuullisuus lienee ihan itsestä ja siitä ongelmasta kiinni. Kaupanpurku/vaihto uuteen luulisi onnistuvan, jos on tuore pyörä kyseessä, ja aloite siihen voi tulla myyjäliikkeeltäkin.

----------


## mahead

Pakko kyllä omaltakin osaltani jatkaa, että en tekisi tuossa tilanteessa yhtään mitään kun en tiedä mikä pyörästäni olisi rikki.

Ei se osa asian käsittelyn kannalta olennaista olekaan. Mutta jos ap ajatteli välttää offtopicin jättämällä kertomatta, niin vikaan menee. Parempi vaan kertoa kaikki jos neuvoja kaipailee.

----------


## rantamies

Kaiken lisäksi suurella todennäköisyydellä tällä foorumilla jollain on kyseinen osa ylimääräisenä hyllyssä.

----------


## JanneKii

Siis kuluttaja-asiamiehen suositus on, että korjaus ei saisi kestää yli 2 viikkoa pidempään. Sillä voi lähteä argumentoimaan.

https://www.kkv.fi/Tietoa-ja-ohjeita...te/korjaukset/

Tuolta. Kannattaa sitten sanoa, että se on päivittäisiin työmatkakäyttöön. :-)

----------


## satsumas

> Siis kuluttaja-asiamiehen suositus on, että korjaus ei saisi kestää yli 2 viikkoa pidempään. Sillä voi lähteä argumentoimaan.
> 
> https://www.kkv.fi/Tietoa-ja-ohjeita...te/korjaukset/
> 
> Tuolta. Kannattaa sitten sanoa, että se on päivittäisiin työmatkakäyttöön. :-)



Saman linkin laitoin aloitukseeni, mut tattis!! Tätä just hain että kokeeko joku muukin tuon parin viikon odotusajan olevan ok, vai sattuuko esim. pyörät olemaan sellaisia joiden korjausajat on tietoisesti pidempiä eikä reklamaatiota korjausajan venymisestä kannata vielä heti parin viikon odottelun jälkeen alkaa veistelemään. Minulla ei ole aiempia kokemuksia pyörien takuuhuolloista, joten en tiedä mikä aika niissä normaalisti menee. Riippuu varmaan just siitä, onko tarvittavia varaosia hyllyssä vai ei, mutta se ei käsittääkseni ole kuluttajan ongelma.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

No ei kyllä fillarit ole yhtään sen ihmeellisempiä korjata kuin vaikkapa moottorisahat, joten kohtuullinen aika ei ole pyörien kohdalla erityisesti pidempi.

----------


## TUbbU

> Minuakin alkaa jo kiinnostaa mikä on se palikka, joka on koko maailmasta loppu.



Kiinnostais ostaa hopeaselän läskipyörä, mutta tämä osien hajoaminen askarruttaa. Jos tietäis mikä tässä tapauksessa on hajonnut, niin voisi omassa päässään pohtia, että kuinka todennäköisesti se osuisi omalle kohdalle. Nyt vaan joutuu arvailemaan, että mikä se osa on.

----------


## SBIAN

Eiköhän pyörän osto ole niin kuin autonkin osto vähän sama asia että jos alkaa kovin lukea tarkkaan netissä olevia kokemuksia niin ei tohdi ostaa mitään, kaikissa tuotteissa on takuu tapauksia ja rikkoontumisia ihan varmasti. Toki suuntaa kokemus kirjoitukset antaa mutta ei välttämätä täyttä totuutta. Jollakin sattuu menemään vaikka jostain ruuvista jenka niin johan on iso asia kun toinen korjaa pikku viat hetkessä itse. Vaikein tapaus on sellainen joka kysyy miten pyörä korjataan mutta ei  tiedä mikä siinä on vialla??

No niin voi omasta puolestani suositella Silverbackkia, pyörä on hyvin tehty eikä kasattu kaikein halvimmista osista kuten myös muutenkin hinta vastaa aivan varmasti laatua eikä tuo sanonta tarkoita sitä että kysessä olisi jokin alkaen kannattaa malli vaan ihan täysiverinen läskipyörä joka täytää vaativammankin käyttäjän toiveet siinä missä 2000e pyöräkin.

----------


## Vivve

Scoopin omistajat taitavat olla yleisesti ihan tyytyväisiä pyöriinsä? Meneekö ihan metsään jos hankkisin vähän ajetun 2018 Scoop Singlen alle tonnilla? https://silverbacklab.com/product/scoop-single-2/. Meni meinaan just hermot nakkirenkaisiin työmatkalla.

----------


## hcf

Eipä valittamista. 2 scooppia ollu. Tosin enpä paremmastakaan tiedä ku ei ole muista kokemusta  :Hymy:

----------


## solisti

Muuten ovat hyviä, mutta eipä nuo tahdo omassa käsittelyssä aina kestää. Toinen Scooppi ajossa kakkospyöränä. Dude on rinnalla ollut vailla vikoja, mutta sen hinnalla saakin 2 tai 3 Delightia  :Hymy: . 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Vivve

Eikö runko kestä vai?

----------


## Antsah82

En tiedä minkälaista se käyttö pitäisi olla, mutta itsellä reilut 1000km scoop fattyllä pelkkää maastoa enkä ole säästellyt yhtään. Ei ole mitään kyllä hajonnut. Paremmasta en tosin itsekään tiedä.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Scoopin omistajat taitavat olla yleisesti ihan tyytyväisiä pyöriinsä?



2017 ja 2018 vuoden Doublet omistaneena ja en haukkuisi pyöriä juurikaan. Tietysti jo tehtaalta lähtiessä niissä olisi voinut olla paremmat jarrut ja renkaat. Kumpaakaan runkoa en ole saanut rikki, enkä ole kyllä säälinyt niitä lainkaan. On käyty myös bikeparkissa. Toisilla tuntuu ottavan melkoisen koville sanotaan nyt esimerkiksi takanavan hajoaminen. Ymmärrän kyllä, mutta älkää hyvät ihmiset laittako sinne enää sen alkuperäisen tilalle toista samanlaista paskaa. Laittakaa reilusti vaan kättä omaan taskuun ja hoitakaa sinne parempaa. 2018 vuoden doublessa meni takuuaikana keskiölaakerit, en jaksanut alkaa vääntämään Verkkokaupan/Baiksin kanssa 20 euron vuoksi vaan marssin motonetin hyllyn ostamaan laakerit ja vaihdoin sen itse kotona. Kannattaa miettiä myös milloin on kannattavaa viedä pyörä vian takia takuukorjattavaksi jolloin se saattaa olla viikkoja tai jopa kuukausia poissa käytöstä.

----------


## Vivve

No se nyt on selvä että kuluvat osat hajoo ja yleensä ne on navat. En mä ton takia lähde ton hintaluokan pyörää hyllyttään. Harmi vaan että pyörästä on jo kaupat sovittu  :Irvistys:

----------


## RSy69

En kyllä lähtis Scoop-linjalle: tässä nyt yrittänyt tulla reilu puoli vuotta Singlen kanssa toimeen, mutta edelleen penkki on päin persettä ja Surlyt laahaa maata.

----------


## Kiituri

> En kyllä lähtis Scoop-linjalle: tässä nyt yrittänyt tulla reilu puoli vuotta Singlen kanssa toimeen, mutta edelleen penkki on päin persettä ja Surlyt laahaa maata.



ja ilmeisti myös ketjut täynnä reikiä  :Hymy:

----------


## solisti

Omalta kohdalta ongelmat on ollut yleisestikin läskipyörille perinteiset runko ja takanapa. Joillakin nyt ei vaan kestä mikään. Hintaisekseen hyviä pyöriä ja paljon on hyviä kokemuksia porukalla. Eipä siinä. Muut ongelmat lasken ihan kuluviksi osiksi.. tosin yhden Bulldozerin sain tingattua takuuseen, kun reuna"vaijeri" katkesi ennen aikojaan.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mi2

Kuituinen Beargrease kuitukiekoilla meni lihoiksi, tilalle tuli Salsan hintalappuun verrattuna neljäsosan hintainen 19-mallin Delight. Parin pikkupäivityksen jälkeen alla on pari kiloa painavampi ja huomattavasti talvikelpoisampi laite. Sanotaanko, että ei pyörä ainakaan huonontunut. Itse en läskipyörään koske sulan maan aikaan, joten mieluummin kolmella tonnilla jäykkäperä kakasysi kesäksi ja edullinen läski talveksi kuin piip kallis kuitufläsä jolla ei kuitenkaan hermo kestä ajaa kesäkelissä. Itse peukutan täysillä Delightin puolesta, maailman helpoin tubelesointi (valmiiksi teipatut kehät) ja shimpan osat. Bulldozer litkutettuna on loistava talvirengas lumipoluille enkä tosiankaan jäänyt Jumbo Jimejä ikävöimään.

Mikä Delightissa huonoa? Jarruvaijeri on viety rumasti ja etuvaihtajan poistamisen jälkeen runkoon jäi tyhjät reiät - joku peitelevysysteemi olisi ihan fiksu. Lisäksi runkoon menisi kapeamman Q-faktorin kammet kuin mitkä siinä nyt ovat. Pullotelinepaikkoja on vain yksi, joka vähän rajoittaa lenkin pituuksia.

----------


## sboke

> Kuituinen Beargrease kuitukiekoilla meni lihoiksi, tilalle tuli Salsan hintalappuun verrattuna neljäsosan hintainen 19-mallin Delight. Parin pikkupäivityksen jälkeen alla on pari kiloa painavampi ja huomattavasti talvikelpoisampi laite. Sanotaanko, että ei pyörä ainakaan huonontunut. Itse en läskipyörään koske sulan maan aikaan, joten mieluummin kolmella tonnilla jäykkäperä kakasysi kesäksi ja edullinen läski talveksi kuin piip kallis kuitufläsä jolla ei kuitenkaan hermo kestä ajaa kesäkelissä. Itse peukutan täysillä Delightin puolesta, maailman helpoin tubelesointi (valmiiksi teipatut kehät) ja shimpan osat. Bulldozer litkutettuna on loistava talvirengas lumipoluille enkä tosiankaan jäänyt Jumbo Jimejä ikävöimään.
> 
> Mikä Delightissa huonoa? Jarruvaijeri on viety rumasti ja etuvaihtajan poistamisen jälkeen runkoon jäi tyhjät reiät - joku peitelevysysteemi olisi ihan fiksu. Lisäksi runkoon menisi kapeamman Q-faktorin kammet kuin mitkä siinä nyt ovat. Pullotelinepaikkoja on vain yksi, joka vähän rajoittaa lenkin pituuksia.



Eikö muka ärsytä ajaa halvalla vehkeellä kuitupyörän jälkeen?

Alumiinirungolla ja kiekoilla ajaessa aina miettii että mitenhän herkkä hiilikuitunen ois mutta ei oo päässyt koittamaan ja jos pääsisi ei tiedä kelpaisiko enää entinen  :Vink: 

Mutta parempi vaan näin jos ero ei ole niin suuri

----------


## solisti

Ei se ero ole niin suuri, jos verrataan vastaavaa alumiinirunkoa ja kuituista. Suurin ero tulee läskissä aina rengaspaineista ja renkaista. Suurin käytännön ero Duden ja Delightin välillä on Q-factorissa. 



Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Kuituinen Beargrease kuitukiekoilla meni lihoiksi, tilalle tuli Salsan hintalappuun verrattuna neljäsosan hintainen 19-mallin Delight. Parin pikkupäivityksen jälkeen alla on pari kiloa painavampi ja huomattavasti talvikelpoisampi laite. Sanotaanko, että ei pyörä ainakaan huonontunut. Itse en läskipyörään koske sulan maan aikaan, joten mieluummin kolmella tonnilla jäykkäperä kakasysi kesäksi ja edullinen läski talveksi kuin piip kallis kuitufläsä jolla ei kuitenkaan hermo kestä ajaa kesäkelissä. Itse peukutan täysillä Delightin puolesta, maailman helpoin tubelesointi (valmiiksi teipatut kehät) ja shimpan osat. Bulldozer litkutettuna on loistava talvirengas lumipoluille enkä tosiankaan jäänyt Jumbo Jimejä ikävöimään.
> 
> Mikä Delightissa huonoa? Jarruvaijeri on viety rumasti ja etuvaihtajan poistamisen jälkeen runkoon jäi tyhjät reiät - joku peitelevysysteemi olisi ihan fiksu. Lisäksi runkoon menisi kapeamman Q-faktorin kammet kuin mitkä siinä nyt ovat. Pullotelinepaikkoja on vain yksi, joka vähän rajoittaa lenkin pituuksia.



Onnistuit siis siinä, mitä useimmiten pidetään mahdottomana, eli sait hyvän halvalla. Onnittelut!!!

----------


## SBIAN

Tuota noi... asiasta kolmanteen. Kertoisiko joku ystävällisesti, miten ja millä aineella Silverbackin renkaiden litkutus  onnistuu. Sellainen vaihe vaiheelta ohje olis mieluinen ja renkaat on alkuperäiset.

----------


## kni94

Rengas vanteelta

Motonetistä 2 jumppanauhaa ja pikaliimaa päät yhteen tiiviisti, jos on tiivis vannenauha valmiina niin ei tarvi (samat kiekot itsellä mutta eri valmistajan pyörä, piti tehdä jumppanauhalla)

Samalla motonetistä pumppuadapteri millä saa kompressorin letkun pyörän venttiiliin

Jumppanauha vanteelle

Tubeless venttiili paikalleen vanteeseen, reikä nauhan läpi tälle

Rengas vanteelle, varoo rikkomasta rengasmuovilla kuminauhaa

Kun toinen reuna on vielä auki kaataa desin tai pari haluamaansa litkua sisään

toinenkin renkaan reuna vanteelle ja huoltoaseman ilmapisteelle tai kompuralla jos on oma

pyöränventtiili -> ilmapistooli adapteri kiinni venttiiliin

ampuu kompuralla ilmaa niin että rengas napsahtaa hyllylle mutta varovasti ettei räjähdä silmille

Jotkut taikurit väittää litkuttaneensa teipillä, ilman teippiä, pelkällä käsipumpulla tai ikinä millä mutta ainoastaan tuo oli pomminvarma keino millä sain nousemaan. En näe miten se voisi epäonnistua. Koitin varmaan 5 eri tyyliä ennenkuin uskoin että pitää tehdä kunnolla.

e:ainiin ja lopuksi mattoveitsellä ottaa ylimääräset jumppanauhat laidoilta, lähtee kevyesti

----------


## hcf

Silverbackeis on valmiit teipit niin ei tarvi mitää jumppanauhoja viritellä. Ja tubeless venttiilit pitäs olla laatikossa.
Litkut pitää vaa tilata. Pari desii per rengas.
stan's notubes sealant itellä käytössä. (946ml)

Ainakaan itellä ei ollu mitään ongelmaa laittaa noilla. Renkaina tosin bud ja JJ.
Ihan tornipumpulla nousi

----------


## SBIAN

Eli menisikö näin

Päälysrenkaan irroitus toiselta laidalta, sisärengas pois ja tubeles venttiili paikalleen eli se joka tulee pyörän mukana. Litkua vaikka desi ennen renkaan päälle laittoa renkaan sisälle, rengas paikalleen, pyörittelyä että litku leviää renkaan sisällä joka paikkaan, kompuralla poksautus rengas paikalleen, litkua toinen desi ventiilin reijästä renkaaseen, venttilin sielu paikalleen, painetta 1 bar renkaaseen pyörittelyä että litku leviää renkaan sisällä joka paikkaan, rengas lappeelleen lattialle n 1h (jos isompia vuotoja ei näkyvissä) ja tuo ajan jälkeen renkaan kääntö toiselle lappeelle ja taas odottelua n.1h. Tämän jälkeen lyhyitä kokeilu lenkkejä muutama ja jos paineet pysyy voi laskea paineet ajo paineiksi vaikka 0,5bar. Jos kaikesta huolimatta paineet laskee lisätää litkua ja kääntelemällä viedään litku vuotokohtaan toivossa että vuoto lakka. Renkaan päälle laitossa käytetään renkaan reunassa esim. saippua vettä päälle laiton helpottamiseksi.

stan's notubes sealanti tukkii kuulema venttiilin eli mites joutuuko venttiilin sielun vaihtaa joka renkaan täyttö/tyhjäys kerta?

Oisko tuossa yhtään onnistumisen meininkiä ja millaiset on kokemukset pysyykö paineet alkuperäisissä renkaissa tuollaisella toimenpiteellä??Eli mitään ylimääräisiä gorilla teippejä tai muita ei olisi käytössä.

Niin ja sitten se hyväksi todettu litku...mikähän se olisi se hyvin toimiva??

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Silverbackeis on valmiit teipit niin ei tarvi mitää jumppanauhoja viritellä. Ja tubeless venttiilit pitäs olla laatikossa.
> Litkut pitää vaa tilata. Pari desii per rengas.
> stan's notubes sealant itellä käytössä. (946ml)
> 
> Ainakaan itellä ei ollu mitään ongelmaa laittaa noilla. Renkaina tosin bud ja JJ.
> Ihan tornipumpulla nousi



Aamen, ei sinne mitää jumppatarvikkeita ole syytä viritellä. Kolmiin silverbackin valmiiksi teipattuihin vanteisiin olen vain laittanu venttiilit ja perään litkut. Tornipumpulla nousee helposti kun jättää toisen reunan laskematta vanteelta, siitä mahtuu hyvin ottamaan sisurin vielä pois. Litkuja on tullu kokeiltua, stans, zefal ja nyt viimeisimpänä lähtee testiin bontragerin oma. 2 reikää on tullut eikä kumpikaan paikkaantunut suuresta koosta johtuen.

----------


## harald

Tuo sisurilla nosto ja sitten pois, on toimiva järjestelmä. Tuolla olen nyt viimeksi pärjännyt ihan tornipumpulla (ottakaa sielu pois), topeak fat-sellainen tosin. 

Yksi desi riittää.

----------


## Antsah82

> Silverbackeis on valmiit teipit niin ei tarvi mitää jumppanauhoja viritellä. Ja tubeless venttiilit pitäs olla laatikossa.
> Litkut pitää vaa tilata. Pari desii per rengas.
> stan's notubes sealant itellä käytössä. (946ml)
> 
> Ainakaan itellä ei ollu mitään ongelmaa laittaa noilla. Renkaina tosin bud ja JJ.
> Ihan tornipumpulla nousi



Juuri näin. Itse jouduin ottamaan 2018 fattystä ne alkuperäiset teipit pois kun laitoin vanneaukkoihin 3m heijastinteippiä. Laitoin korvaavaksi teipiksi fixmanin 100mm polyeteeniteippiä ja bulldozerit nousi pumpulla paikoilleen sekä litkut perään. Piti kerrasta. Olen myöhemmin vaihtanut bulldozerit-> bud/jj ja samat teipit on edelleen. Ei tarvitse tosiaan mitään jumppakuminauhavirityksiä nuo mulefutin vanteet uudelleenkaan teipattuna.

----------


## SBIAN

Huomaako ajossa selvän eron sisärenkaallisiin  ja onko ero millainen??

----------


## Kanuuna

> Litkua vaikka desi ennen renkaan päälle laittoa renkaan sisälle, rengas paikalleen, pyörittelyä että litku leviää renkaan sisällä joka paikkaan, kompuralla poksautus rengas paikalleen, litkua toinen desi ventiilin reijästä renkaaseen...



Miksi litku kahdessa osassa? Kerralla mäiske sisään vaan. 





> stan's notubes RACE sealanti tukkii kuulema venttiilin eli mites joutuuko venttiilin sielun vaihtaa joka renkaan täyttö/tyhjäys kerta?



Ei joudu vaihtaan sielua joka kerta.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SBIAN

Ok..^

Mutta.... Huomaako ajossa selvän eron sisärenkaallisiin ja onko ero millainen?? enko ero niin huomattava että kannattaa litkuttaa??

----------


## hcf

Kiihtyy herkemmin ku ei tarvi pyöräyttää niin paljon massaa liikkeelle.
Kendan sisurit painaa 650g kpl

----------


## KotooTöihin

Toi 650g ei tainnu olla edes raskaimasta päästä. Ei ollu läski mulla, mut huomasin 2,4" kumeilla eron rullauksessa ja sai laskea rengaspaineita alemmas. Rullaavuus pysyi lähestulkoon samana, mutta pito lisääntyi reippaasti.

----------


## thunder

Hyvä fillari on tämä. En kyllä näe mitään järkeä ajaa sisureilla. Vanteet on teipattu valmiiksi ja tubeless venttiilit tulee mukana. Venttiilit kiinni ja litkut sisään. Kompuralla rengas vanteelle ja kovaa ajoa. Toimii niinkuin junan vessa. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kni94

On se vaan hieno tuo punanen väri. Miksihän joillain merkeillä on niin tylsät värit, tai melkein rumatkin. Harmillisesti monesti komponentit pakottaa ottamaan jonkun muun värisen kuin haluaisi jos ei ole rahasta veistetty

----------


## hapan korppu

Kertokaas tietävämmät mitä koiria, luita ja kirveitä on haudattu vuoden 2019 mallin Scoop Deluxeen, jos ja kun sellaisen saisi kannettua kotiin 800 eurolla? Eli hakusessa suht edullinen fatbike talviseen työmatkapyöräilyyn ja toki hiukan kuntoiluunkin. Olen kuitenkin tullut siihen lopputulemaan, että parempi hankkia kaksi erillistä pyörää kuin kikkailla kaksilla rengaseteillä jne..

Eli mitä tuohon kyseiseen Silverback malliin on piiloitettu kuraa komponenttien osalta, joka pitää pikimmiten vaihtaa laadukkaampaan, jotta saisi haarukoitua pyörän "todellisen" käyttöönottohinnan? Tietenkään tässä ei ole tarkoitus vertailla pyörää puolentoistatonnin munamankeleihin, vaan tarjolla oleviin alle 1000 euron fatteihin.

Verkkokauppa mainostaa myös saman merkin Scoop Fatty mallia hintaan 999 euroa. Mitä tuossa on niin paljon parempaa, että siitä kannattaisi maksaa 200 euroa enemmän?

Edit.. tässä näyttäisi specsien mukaan olevan suurimmat erot

Fatty brakes: Shimano M315 Hydraulic Disc Brakes, Resin Pads, Rotors: Shimano SM-RT26 180mm/160mm, 6 Bolt
Scoop Deluxe: BRAKES Promax DSK-925 Hydraulic System, Rotors: Promax 180mm/160mm, 6 Bolt

Fatty: CRANKSET Prowheel Zephyr, 22/36, External BB, Black
Scoop Deluxe: CRANKSET FSA Alpha Drive, Fatbike Specific, 30t, Black

Fatty: FRONT DERAILLEUR Shimano Deore M618-D, Down Swing, Dual Pull
Scoop Deluxe: Ei ilmoitettu???

Kertyykö näistä - tai muista tarpeeksi hyvää, että pyörään kannattaa uhrata 200 euroa lisää? Toki muutkin merkit/mallit max 1000 euroa vielä huomioidaan?

BRAKES
Shimano M315 Hydraulic Disc Brakes, Resin Pads, Rotors: Shimano SM-RT26 180mm/160mm, 6 Bolt

----------


## SBIAN

Ei kyllä verkkokaupassa tuollaisia hintoja ole näkyvissä??

----------


## JackOja

^-20% henkilökuntaetu?

----------


## hece

Kovin näyttävät deluxe ja ei-deluxe samalta pl. deluxen 1x10, promax-jarrut ja eri kammet. Ja hinnoissa 50e ero, deluxe kalliiimpi. En näe mikä deluxen eturatas, mutta ei näytä kovin pieneltä ja 36 takana ei ole kovin kevyt välitys läskipyörälle ominaiseen möyrintään. Työmatkapyöräilyssä ei välttämättä haittaa. Yleensä vapaaratas on monessa halvassa pyörässä heikko lenkki ja niiden saatavuus voi olla heikkoa sekä pahimmillaan rikkoontuminen joutuu navan/takakiekon vaihtoon. Kestävyys riippuu toki paljon käyttäjästä ja käytöstä, painavammalla kuskilla maastossa rikkoontuu helpommin. Tästä ketjusta löytyy varmasti lisätietoa juuri Silverbackin mukana tulevien vapaarattaiden kestävyydstä.

----------


## hapan korppu

Hintaan ei sinänsä kannata kiinnittää huomiota muuten kuin ehkä vertailtaessa muiden merkkien alle tonnin pyöriin...

Tai no avataan sen verran, että Scoop Deluxe on erikoishinta, jota ei tuohon hintaan verkkokaupan sivuilla näy. Scoop Fattyn osalta mun selain kyllä näyttää verkkokaupan tarjoushintaa 999 euroa?

Lähinnä tuo, että saako tuolla 200 eurolle vastinetta jos päädyn Scoop Fattyyn Scoop Deluxen sijaan?

----------


## SBIAN

No ei kait tuossa mitään miettimistä jos saat kalliimman (deluxe) pyörän 200e halvemmalla kuin scoop fattyn . Deluxe on siis kalliimpi kuin scoop.

Näyttäis valmistajan sivulla kuitenkin scoop fatty olevan kalliimpi malli vaikka verkkokauppa myy deluxea kalliimpana mallina johtuen varmaankin täällä Suomessa 1x eturatas villityksestä jolloin deluxe menee ehkä kiivaammin kaupan.....mutta eipä noissa käytännön eroja juurikaan ole otti sitten kumman vaan mutta itse ottaisin scoop fattyn juurikin tuon käyttö kelpoisemman voimalinjan takia.

Näyttäis taas siltä että osa sarjoja on jonkin verran ehkä halvennettu edellisvuoden malleihin nähden koska kampisarjakin on vaihtunut Racefacesta johonkin ??

----------


## hapan korppu

> No ei kait tuossa mitään miettimistä jos saat kalliimman (deluxe) pyörän 200e halvemmalla kuin scoop fattyn . Deluxe on siis kalliimpi kuin scoop.



En ymmärrä...? Scoop Deluxe suositushinta valmistajan sivuilla 1049 euroa ja Scoop Fatty suositushinta valmistajan sivuilla 1259 euroa, joten onhan tuo Fatty lähtökohtaisestikin hinnoiteltu kalliimmaksi pyöräksi? Epäselvyyksien välttämiseksi, nyt siis puhutaan vuoden 2019 malleista...

Joka tapauksessa onko noissa em komponenteissa kuinka paljon eroa, kun suurimmaksi osaksi pyörät ovat muutoin identtiset?

----------


## SBIAN

Kuten tuossa edeltävässä viestissäni jo vastasinkin tuohon esittämääsi kysymykseen eli ero on lähinnä mieltymyksestä kummasta tykkää. Deluxe 1x10 vaihteisto vai scoop fatty 2x10 vaihteisto, osissa on jonkin verran eroa mutta sanoisin että ainakin itsellä isoin asia on se että deluxen välitykset ovat suppeammat ja ehkä vaativammassa maastossa riittämättömät verrattuna Scoop Fattyyn. Nuo ilmoitetut painot ehkä ei täysin pidä paikkansa eli epäilen että deluxe kaiken järjen mukaan pitäisi olla hiukan kevyempi johtuen siitä että siinä ei ole sellaista osa määrää kuin scoop fattyssä mutta käytännössä tuolla ei ole merkitystä. Onhan Scoop Fattyssä tietenkin hieman tunnetummat jarru komponentit....

----------


## solisti

> Kuten tuossa edeltävässä viestissäni jo vastasinkin tuohon esittämääsi kysymykseen eli ero on lähinnä mieltymyksestä kummasta tykkää. Deluxe 1x10 vaihteisto vai scoop fatty 2x10 vaihteisto, osissa on jonkin verran eroa mutta sanoisin että ainakin itsellä isoin asia on se että deluxen välitykset ovat suppeammat ja ehkä vaativammassa maastossa riittämättömät verrattuna Scoop Fattyyn. Nuo ilmoitetut painot ehkä ei täysin pidä paikkansa eli epäilen että deluxe kaiken järjen mukaan pitäisi olla hiukan kevyempi johtuen siitä että siinä ei ole sellaista osa määrää kuin scoop fattyssä mutta käytännössä tuolla ei ole merkitystä. Onhan Scoop Fattyssä tietenkin hieman tunnetummat jarru komponentit....



Se Fatty on nyt tarjouksessa siellä verkkokaupassa ja deluxe ei, siksi siis halvempi (normaalisti 110€ kalliimpi, ei johdu mistään 1x kiimasta).

Fatty: 
+Heikohkot jarrut joihin saa ehken varaosia

Deluxe
-Heikohkot jarrut, joihin tuskin löytää paloja kummempia osia ainakaan helpolla.

Fatty:
+Kammet joihin löytyy 104 ja 64 jaolla rattaita. 

Deluxe:
-Kammista ei mitään tietoa, tuskin löytyy osia.

Fatty:
+välitykset riittää (ja etuvaihtaja on hyvä vekotin)

Deluxe:
-välitykset riittää ehkä Oulun lakeuksilla.

Jos Deluxe lähtee 200€ halvemmalla ottaisin silti sen, koska itsellä nuo osat varmaankin vaihtuisi aika vikkelään joka tapauksessa..

----------


## hcf

Silverbackillä on ehkä vähän liikaa näitä malleja. Ainaki näin pienillä eroilla

----------


## hapan korppu

Kiitoksia paljon selvennyksistä! Parempi kysyä niin ei apinaa - eli allekirjoittanutta - liian helpolla koijata..

Mahdottomia ei tietenkään tähän hintaluokkaan voi vaatia, mutta kivahan se olisi, että pyörä olisi sillä tavoin valmis että sillä pääsisi läskipyöräilyn alkuun. Tärkeää myös se, että pyörä on edes sen verran laadukas, että siihen kannattaa (ja voi) sitten myöhemmin iskeä kiinni laadukkaampaa palikkaa kun tietää mitä oikeasti haluaa ja tarvitsee! Ei tämä kuitenkaan ns ykköspyssyksi - eli sulanmaan ajon - ole tulossa vaan pääasiassa talviseen työmatkapyöräilyyn ja silloin tällöin metsän puolelle poiketen kun pyörä vie selkävoiton hiihdosta. Harvemmin eli kerta vuoteen Lapissa Pöyrisjärven maastoissa pyörävaellusta.

----------


## mahead

Sekoitan pakkaa toteamalla että itte ottaisin fattyn. Ihan vain siksi että Shimanon komponentit, jotka voi ajaa ensin loppuun ja sitten korvata yhteensopivilla paremmilla osilla. Ehkä se on mahdollista tuon deluxen kanssakin, mutta ainakin vaatinee enempi selvittelyä yhteensopivuuksista.

Lisäksi tuo fattyn tarjoushinta on hyvä, vaikka jarrut olisivat paremmat saaneet ollakin.

----------


## Herou

> Sekoitan pakkaa toteamalla että itte ottaisin fattyn. Ihan vain siksi että Shimanon komponentit, jotka voi ajaa ensin loppuun ja sitten korvata yhteensopivilla paremmilla osilla. Ehkä se on mahdollista tuon deluxen kanssakin, mutta ainakin vaatinee enempi selvittelyä yhteensopivuuksista.
> 
> Lisäksi tuo fattyn tarjoushinta on hyvä, vaikka jarrut olisivat paremmat saaneet ollakin.



Deluxeen menee Sramin pakka.
Pari tonnia tuollaisella tullut tähän mennessä ajettua.

----------


## hece

> Sekoitan pakkaa toteamalla että itte ottaisin fattyn. Ihan vain siksi että Shimanon komponentit, jotka voi ajaa ensin loppuun ja sitten korvata yhteensopivilla paremmilla osilla. Ehkä se on mahdollista tuon deluxen kanssakin, mutta ainakin vaatinee enempi selvittelyä yhteensopivuuksista.



Kuinka Fatty on enemmän Shimano-yhteensopivampi kuin Deluxe? Shimanon jarrut joo, palat löytyvät helpommin (ehkä marketista). Muita varaosiahan Shimano ei jarruihin edes tarjoa, mutta tuommoinen M315 maksaa 25e per pää plus postit saksanmaalta. Ainut mysteeri on tuo kampisarja, onko siinä käytössä joku yleinen pulttijako jotta rattaan vaihto on mahdollinen.

----------


## mahead

> Kuinka Fatty on enemmän Shimano-yhteensopivampi kuin Deluxe? Shimanon jarrut joo, palat löytyvät helpommin (ehkä marketista). Muita varaosiahan Shimano ei jarruihin edes tarjoa, mutta tuommoinen M315 maksaa 25e per pää plus postit saksanmaalta. Ainut mysteeri on tuo kampisarja, onko siinä käytössä joku yleinen pulttijako jotta rattaan vaihto on mahdollinen.



No tuota kampisarjaa minä siinä eniten aattelinkin. Tosin eihän Fattyssakaan se tainnut olla Shimanoa (ei niillä taida edes olla läskileveitä kampia?), vaan FSA:ta.

... Paitsi nyt kun katsoin, niin siellähän lukee joku Prowheel. Äh, ihan sama, ei pitäis yöllä silmät ristis kirjotella mitään.

----------


## hcf

Kyllä minäki ottasin fattyn. Sehä on halvempi ja paremmilla osilla. Puolikiloa kevyempiki. (Hinnat jostain syystä kääntyny toisinpäin verkkokaupassa) 
Deluxen voimansiirtoa joutuu jokatapauksessa heti päivittään koska välitykset ei riitä maastoon. 11-36 takapakka -> 11-42

----------


## rantamies

Jos runko ja kiekot, mukaan lukien vapaaratas on ok, niin muita osia saa ~pennillä. Jarruihin en halvemman pään pyörissä hirveästi kiinnittäisi huomiota, koska ne päivitetään yleensä ensimmäisenä. Jos pyörällä on tarkoitus ajaa pidempään, niin suosisin sellaista missä on läpiakselit molemmissa päissä. Fätissä vähän painavammalla kaverilla, jolla on raskas ajotyyli alumiininen taka-akseli alkaa olla kovilla.

Hieman laadukkaampien voimansiirron osien välillä valitsisin Sramin joka kerta Shimanon sijaan. Esim vrt. GX vs XT.

----------


## solisti

> Kyllä minäki ottasin fattyn. Sehä on halvempi ja paremmilla osilla. Puolikiloa kevyempiki. (Hinnat jostain syystä kääntyny toisinpäin verkkokaupassa) 
> Deluxen voimansiirtoa joutuu jokatapauksessa heti päivittään koska välitykset ei riitä maastoon. 11-36 takapakka -> 11-42



Entä jos kysyjä saa Deluxen 200e halvemmalla… kuten hän sen kertoi. 11-42 pakka maksaa ehkä 30-40€.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

> Entä jos kysyjä saa Deluxen 200e halvemmalla…



Jaaniin enpä jaksanu lukea niin tarkkaan.

----------


## solisti

> Jos runko ja kiekot, mukaan lukien vapaaratas on ok, niin muita osia saa ~pennillä. Jarruihin en halvemman pään pyörissä hirveästi kiinnittäisi huomiota, koska ne päivitetään yleensä ensimmäisenä. Jos pyörällä on tarkoitus ajaa pidempään, niin suosisin sellaista missä on läpiakselit molemmissa päissä. Fätissä vähän painavammalla kaverilla, jolla on raskas ajotyyli alumiininen taka-akseli alkaa olla kovilla.
> 
> Hieman laadukkaampien voimansiirron osien välillä valitsisin Sramin joka kerta Shimanon sijaan. Esim vrt. GX vs XT.



Runkojen laatuun en ota kantaa. 2018 Delightin vapaaratas on kestänyt yllättävän hyvin. Läpiakselit onkin 2019 jo kaikissa.

Minä valitsisin Shimanon. Hiljaisempi ja vaihtaminen ylöspäin onnistuu 2 ratasta kerrallaan. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pexxi

Sramin gripparilla menee kaksi tai useampi molempiin suuntiin. Sramia kanssa suosisin vaihteissa mutta nää on taas näitä. Shimanokin on ihan hyvä.

----------


## solisti

> Sramin gripparilla menee kaksi tai useampi molempiin suuntiin. Sramia kanssa suosisin vaihteissa mutta nää on taas näitä. Shimanokin on ihan hyvä.



Nää on näitä. Grippari on kyllä hyvä. Mullakin käytössä 9-vaihteisissa.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pexxi

10-v on vaan gripparina aika kallis muistaakseni, saako sataseen? 11-v sitten 25 euroa NX joka ainakin itsellä tpoiminut hyvin.

----------


## hapan korppu

Täällä keskustelu jatkuu vielä... hienoa, sillä pyöräkauppoja en vielä eilen tehnyt. Tuo tavallista edullisempi Scoop Deluxe putosi pelistä pois, kun kävin sitä testaamassa. Kyseinen erikoistarjous kappale oli XL rungolla, joka tuntui hiukan liian suurelta. L runko sopii allekirjoittaneelle kuitenkin paremmin tällaisena rajatapauksena. Tosin ohjainkannatinta siitäkin joutuu ehkä vaihtamaan, että saa lisää tilaa. En tosin alkanut vielä pyörää sen suuremmin säätämään, joten saattaa korjautua ihan satulan asentoakin vaihtamalla. 

Nyt täytyy valinta tehdä - jos merkissä pysyn - Scoop Fattyn tai uutena tulokkaana Scoop Singlen välillä. Singlessä itselleni asettama budjetti tosin ylittyy reilusti, joten jos niin paljon on kakkospyörään valmis laittamaan, niin samalla voisi alkaa jo miettimään Trekin Farley 5, mikäli siitä saa muutaman satasen pois ovh-hinnasta. En tosin tiedä onko kyseessä sen parempi pyörä, mutta Trek on itselleni merkkinä tuttu... Saako tuolle 250 eurolle puolestaan vastinetta fattyn ja Singlen välillä (verkkokauppojen tarjoushinnat). Singlen hiilikuituinen etuhaarukka taitaa olla se arvokkain palikka erona näiden kahden välillä, mutta onhan siinä muutakin pientä eroa?

Sitten varsinaiseen kysymykseen...Osaisiko joku valistunut sanoa, mitä eroa on Scoop Fattyn 2018 ja 2019 malleilla? Toki sen verran olen itsekin osannut lukea, että vaijerit on piilotettu rungon sisään 2019 mallissa (ei kovin tärkeä ominaisuus itselleni) ja - ilmeisesti - runkogeometriaa hiukan hiedosäädetty? Mutta onko muita muutoksia tai peräti heikennyksiä esim komponenttien osalta? Kuinkahan suuri merkitys tuolla runkogeometrian hienosäädöllä on?

----------


## hcf

^joo keulakulma vaihtu järkevämmäksi -19 malleihin. Joka on aika iso muutos

----------


## solisti

> Sitten varsinaiseen kysymykseen...Osaisiko joku valistunut sanoa, mitä eroa on Scoop Fattyn 2018 ja 2019 malleilla? Toki sen verran olen itsekin osannut lukea, että vaijerit on piilotettu rungon sisään 2019 mallissa (ei kovin tärkeä ominaisuus itselleni) ja - ilmeisesti - runkogeometriaa hiukan hiedosäädetty? Mutta onko muita muutoksia tai peräti heikennyksiä esim komponenttien osalta? Kuinkahan suuri merkitys tuolla runkogeometrian hienosäädöllä on?



Tsekkaa myös Kona Wo ja Feltit. 

Singlen keula on jo noin 200€ upgrade. Jos on siihen varaa, niin ottaisin sen. Muita speksejä en jaksa kaivaa, mutta kaikki voimansiirrossa ja jarruissa lienee kertaluokkaa parempaa.

Keulakulma on loivempi 2019 malleissa. Vaikuttaa esim. alamäessä stabiliuuteen ja hallintaan ylipäätään. 
Jyrkkä 2018 keulakin toimii minusta hyvin, riippuu ajotyylistä ja käytöstä, läskin rengas tuo kuitenkin sitä stabiiliuutta..

----------


## Antsah82

Onnistuuko muuten 2018 fattyyn vaihtaa 11v tai jopa 12v pakan? Tällä hetkellä itsellä 11-42 takana 10-v. Välissä tuntuu tuolla pehmeässä lumessa auratessa, että ei haittaisi jos olisi vielä pienempi vaihde tarjolla. Eturattaan pienentäminen taas ei oikeastaan innosta jos siirtymiltä lähtee sitten nopeutta reilusti.

Mitä tulee noihin Scoop Fattyn jarruihin niin itse en osaa kyllä kaivata noita orkkis Shimanoja parempia. Mikä näissä on huonoa? Itsellä ainakin toppaa heti eikä melkein. Ajoin tutun Nishikillä ja siinä oli kyllä selkeästi huonomat jarrut. 

Ymmärrän jos ajetaan todella kovaa, mutta ajaako suurinosa näillä fatbikeillä? Olisin kiinnostunut, että missä tilanteissa niiden huonous tulee esille?

----------


## solisti

> Onnistuuko muuten 2018 fattyyn vaihtaa 11v tai jopa 12v pakan? Tällä hetkellä itsellä 11-42 takana 10-v. Välissä tuntuu tuolla pehmeässä lumessa auratessa, että ei haittaisi jos olisi vielä pienempi vaihde tarjolla. Eturattaan pienentäminen taas ei oikeastaan innosta jos siirtymiltä lähtee sitten nopeutta reilusti.
> 
> Mitä tulee noihin Scoop Fattyn jarruihin niin itse en osaa kyllä kaivata noita orkkis Shimanoja parempia. Mikä näissä on huonoa? Itsellä ainakin toppaa heti eikä melkein. Ajoin tutun Nishikillä ja siinä oli kyllä selkeästi huonomat jarrut. Ymmärrän jos ajetaan todella kovaa, mutta ajaako suurinosa näillä fatbikeillä?



Voi laittaa esim. Shimanon 11-46 tai Sram NX 11-50. Vaihtajat ja triggerit myös vaihtoon. 
Omat kokemukset ainakin halvemman pään Shimanon jarruista, että kahvat on isot ja tunnottomat, pakkasella heittivät toimimasta ja vuotamaan öljyä. Toimivana pysäyttävät riittävästi.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

^^Ite vaihdoin vastaavat pois ku olin tottunu m615:iin. Noi jarruttaa vaikka yhellä sormella. Tuntuu paljon tarkemmilta. Joka on ihan kätevää hankalassa maastossa. m315 piti painaa aika voimalla. Tosin ois varmaan parantunu ku palat ajettu sisään.

Käsittääkseni 10sp vapaarattaalle ei mene 11/12 pakat.
Jos välityksiä haluat lisää niin se etuvaihtaja takas  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> Käsittääkseni 10sp vapaarattaalle ei mene 11/12 pakat.



Menee Shimanon 11-spd maastopakka ja Sramiltakin NX.

----------


## solisti

> ^^Ite vaihdoin vastaavat pois ku olin tottunu m615:iin. Noi jarruttaa vaikka yhellä sormella. Tuntuu paljon tarkemmilta. Joka on ihan kätevää hankalassa maastossa. m315 piti painaa aika voimalla. Tosin ois varmaan parantunu ku palat ajettu sisään.
> 
> Käsittääkseni 10sp vapaarattaalle ei mene 11/12 pakat.
> Jos välityksiä haluat lisää niin se etuvaihtaja takas



Mulla on kans vanhat SLXt tilalla. Eron huomaa.

Minun käsittääkseni ne 11/12 maastopakat menee ihan samalle vaparille. Maantieversiot ei. 

Etuvaihtaja on minustakin hyvä! 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antsah82

Vaihtaja ei tule takaisin, en tykännyt siitä selaamisesta ja päällekkäisyydestä. Varsinkin nopeissa tilanteissa oli aina väärää sisässä.  Pitääpä miettiä tuota 11v tai 12v systeemiä.  Olisikohan sama sitten suoraan hypätä siihen 12v systeemiin.

Mulla ei nuo Fattyn jarrut ole kyllä kertaakaan jäätyneet, toimineet kuin se legenraadinen junan vessa  :Hymy: Kahdella sormella olen itse tainnut operoida noita m315 jarruja, ei tarvitse mitenkään voimaa siis erityisemmin käyttää, mutta kai sen eron sitten huomaisi jos kokeilisi parempia. Kohta pitää vaihtaa taakse jarrupalat.

Lähinnä ajattelin, jos tätä ketjua lukee joku aloittelija niin ei noita jarruja tarvitse tosiaankaan heti olla vaihtamassa.

Mitä mieltä olette noista levyjen koosta? Onko mitään hyötyä fatbikessä kasvattaa halkaisijaa?

----------


## solisti

> Vaihtaja ei tule takaisin, en tykännyt siitä selaamisesta ja päällekkäisyydestä. Varsinkin nopeissa tilanteissa oli aina väärää sisässä.  Pitääpä miettiä tuota 11v tai 12v systeemiä.  Olisikohan sama sitten suoraan hypätä siihen 12v systeemiin.
> 
> Mulla ei nuo Fattyn jarrut ole kyllä kertaakaan jäätyneet, toimineet kuin se legenraadinen junan vessa Kahdella sormella olen itse tainnut operoida noita m315 jarruja, ei tarvitse mitenkään voimaa siis erityisemmin käyttää, mutta kai sen eron sitten huomaisi jos kokeilisi parempia. Kohta pitää vaihtaa taakse jarrupalat.
> 
> Lähinnä jos tätä ketjua lukee joku aloittelija niin ei noita jarruja tarvitse tosiaankaan heti olla vaihtamassa.



Eka Scoopissa oli 36/22x11-36 ja se oli tosiaan turhan suuri hyppäys etuvaihtajalla. Dudessa 34/26x10-42 ja toimii kyllä hyvin. 
Juu, minustakin kannattaa ajaa ensin noilla perusjarruilla, jos ei satu olemaan "hyllyssä" parempia. Ihan hyviä ovat nykyään ja varmatoimisia yleensä. 2015 Whitessa eivät vakuuttaneet.

----------


## SBIAN

Kammet ja keskiö on ainakin eroa -18 mallista vaihtunut -19 malliin nähden. -18 mallissa on raceface eli tuon osalta katsoisin ainakin että ei välttämätä parempaan suuntaan ole mennyt -19 mallissa.
Tuo keulakulma on mielipiteitä jakava asia, jyrkempi keulakulma on toisealta ketterämpi ajella kun loivempi taas rauhallisempi siis kummasta tykkää riippuu ajajasta. Pidän pyörää Scoop Fatty hyvänä kompromissi pyöränä joka kelpaa kokeneemmallekin ajajalle aivan varmasti, se ei sisällä mitään erikoisen hyvää mutta luotettavaa perusvarmaa pyörää hakeva saa siitä edullisen kulkineen ja rahaa on laitettava vähintään 1000e lisää niin aletaan puhua jo huomattavasti paremmasta.

Jarruissa ei ole ollut mitään huomautettavaa ei kesällä eikä talvella, tehot on aivan riittävät kunhan palat vain ajaa kunnolla sisään uutena. Mitään vikaa ei pyörässä ole muutenkaan ollut ja jopa maalipinta ja yleensä rungon viimeistely on yllättävän virheetöntä ja siistiä.

Jos nyt olisin tuossa tilanteessa kuin nimimerkki hapan korppu niin valintsisin Scoop Fattyn ja Singlen välillä, ja jos rahatilanne ei este niin valinta olisi Single joka on astetta parempi kuin Fatty ja nimen omaan voimalinja puolikin on järkevämpi kuin deluxessa ja muutenki komponentit parempi.....mutta jos fattyyn päädyt ei ole sekään huonovaihtoehto, deluxen jättäisin pois laskusta. Kyseessä siis 2019 mallit.

PS: Onko todistettaavaa tieto muuten tuosta keulakulmasta että se oikeasti on muuttunut -19 mallissa vai onko se vain mutua??

----------


## hcf

Ei ole mutua. Kyllä sitä täällä seurailtiin ku testailivat prototyypeillä.
Ennen oli 71,5-72. Nyt 69,5

----------


## jlah

Olen tässä reilun puolisen vuotta Scoop Fattyllä (2018) ajellut ja takana on noin 2500 km. Kysymys liittyen kampiin; minkä pituinen kampien akseli Fattyssä on? Nykyiset kammet on Race Face Ridet

Silverbackin sivut eivät suoraan tuota tietoa minulle anna, joten voisiko joku viisaampi kertoa tämän? Kiitos!

Oma Fatty on tässä ajassa saanut pientä faceliftiä, nykyinen setuppi:
Etuhaarukka: RockShox Bluto RL Solo Air OneLoc Fatbike Fork - 120mm
Ohjainkannatin: DMR Defy 35+, 35x35 mm
Ohjaustanko: Race Face Turbine 35mm
Etuvaihtaja pois ja tilalle 30T ratas
Satulatolppa: Red hissitolppa

----------


## solisti

Melkoisella varmuudella 2x vaihteistolla varustettu pyörä on varustettu 190mm versiolla Ride-kammista. Niitä on kahdella eri leveydellä (170mm ja 190mm perälle) ja jos sulla on noin 1cm kampiin chainstaysta väliä, ne on ne leveämmät. Kapeammat on siinä ja siinä mahtuvat koko ne edes paikalleen.

Tällöin akseli on reilut 150mm... en löytänyt mistään tarkkaa mittaa... Mutta se on kiinteä joka tapauksessa ja ei vaihdettavissa.

----------


## Antsah82

> Olen tässä reilun puolisen vuotta Scoop Fattyllä (2018) ajellut ja takana on noin 2500 km. Kysymys liittyen kampiin; minkä pituinen kampien akseli Fattyssä on? Nykyiset kammet on Race Face Ridet
> 
> Silverbackin sivut eivät suoraan tuota tietoa minulle anna, joten voisiko joku viisaampi kertoa tämän? Kiitos!
> 
> Oma Fatty on tässä ajassa saanut pientä faceliftiä, nykyinen setuppi:
> Etuhaarukka: RockShox Bluto RL Solo Air OneLoc Fatbike Fork - 120mm
> Ohjainkannatin: DMR Defy 35+, 35x35 mm
> Ohjaustanko: Race Face Turbine 35mm
> Etuvaihtaja pois ja tilalle 30T ratas
> Satulatolppa: Red hissitolppa




Mulla sama pyörä, itse vaihdoin myös takapakan 11-42. Oletko ollut tyytyväinen tuohon Blutoon? Miettinyt tuon ja Mastodonin välillä.

----------


## mice

Itsellä 2018 scoop deluxe. Pakka vaihtui 20km jälkeen 11-42 + wolftoothin adapteriin. Etunen edelleen 30t. Jarruilla ajoin viime talvesta kesään jolloin ei enää huvittanu promaxit. Vaihdoin vanhat ylimäärä slx:t sisään ja modulaatio parani huimasti. Maalit halkeillu haarukoista kiinnityskohtien läheltä ja näytti että ois vähän liian paksu maali sattunu. Muuten ei ongelmia. Tuppia ja satulaa mitä nyt paivittäny renkaiden lisäksi. Hissitolppa seuraavana. Maksoin vuosi sitten 2018 mallista 599e ja hintalaatusuhde ollu enemmän kuin parempi. 


Lähetetty minun SM-A530F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mice

> Mulla sama pyörä, itse vaihdoin myös takapakan 11-42. Oletko ollut tyytyväinen tuohon Blutoon? Miettinyt tuon ja Mastodonin välillä.



Itsellä oli bluto myös mielessä mutta sehän menee ainakin 2018 mallissa napa vaihtoon ja rengas pitäs rakentaa uusiksi kun blutossa läpiakseli ja mulefüteissa qr. Onko 2019 jo läpiakseli? 

Lähetetty minun SM-A530F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## rantamies

> Itsellä oli bluto myös mielessä mutta sehän menee ainakin 2018 mallissa napa vaihtoon ja rengas pitäs rakentaa uusiksi kun blutossa läpiakseli ja mulefüteissa qr. Onko 2019 jo läpiakseli? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A530F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Vähän riippuu mitkä navat kyseessä. Ite miellän ennemminkin että Mulefuteissa on aina läpiakseli.  Mulla siis kolme vannetta joissa kaikissa on SRC-navat.

----------


## SBIAN

Juu minulla 2018 malli ja läpiakselit löytyy..

----------


## Pexxi

> Itsellä oli bluto myös mielessä mutta sehän menee ainakin 2018 mallissa napa vaihtoon ja rengas pitäs rakentaa uusiksi kun blutossa läpiakseli ja mulefüteissa qr. Onko 2019 jo läpiakseli? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A530F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Osan pikalinkullisista saa päätytulpilla muutettua läpiakselillisiksi.

----------


## mice

> Osan pikalinkullisista saa päätytulpilla muutettua läpiakselillisiksi.



Niinpä kyllä. Pitää vielä varmistaa. Esim täpärin mavicin kiekoissa tuli roippeet mukana jos haluun 15mm ->12mm tai qr muokata jostain syystä. 

Lähetetty minun SM-A530F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Reiska79

Olen tuumaillut kolmos- (ja huonon kelin) pyöräksi laittavani Scoop Singlen tai Fattyn. Paikallisessa Verkkiksessa olisi nyt vielä joku palautus tms. Fatty (2019) L:nä hyvässä tarjouksessa. Pääsin eilen koeajamaan 2018 Scoop Singlen L:nä ja 2019 Scoop Fattyn M:nä. M-koko tuntui muuten käteen istuvammalta (vaikka olen isommilla pyörillä tottunut ajamaan), mutta tuossa M:ssä tuntui pitkäjalkaisena (86-87 cm) pahasti loppuvan satulaputken säädöt kesken. Olen siis 181,5 cm ja pitkäjalkainen. Tuossa tutkiskelin geometrioita Silverbackin sivuilta ja Fattyssä (2019) näkyisi olevan Singlenä 31 mm matalampi Stack (melkeoinen ero!) ja 10 mm pidempi Reach kuin Fattyssä(?). Myös mm. keulakulmissa (Singlessä loivempi) oli selkeät erot. Liekö nämä erot todellisia - ja mitenhän tuo 2018 Single suhtautuu näihin eroihin - eli onko lähempänä 2019 Singleä tai Fattyä (jos erot siis todellisia)? Hotsittais käydä tuo Fatty L:nä nappaamassa kolmospyöräksi, mutta vähän mietityttää että olisko M sopivampi koko. Plussani (Spessun Fuse Expert Fattie) kyllä on vielä pidempi rungoltaan kuin tuo Fatty L, mutta se (Fuse) onkin ehkä hieman pitkä ja viritelty "suunnilleen sopivaksi". Tuon L:n Fattynhän varmasti vielä säätäisi hyvinkin istuvaksi, mutta jäi mietityttämään, kun tuo M-koko tuntui mukavan ketterältä. Yleensä ajamani maasturi- ja plussa M:t tuntuneet ihan "leluilta", liian pieniltä, ehkä tottumuskysymyskin. Nyt flunssan ja ajamattomuuden jälkeen kroppa saattoi mukautua helpommin uuteen - ja yleensä tottumattomana pystympi asento maistuukin - ja yleensä ottaen rauhallisemmilla lenkeillä, mitä läskillä varmaan tulisi enemmän ajeltuakin. 

Tässä mietin, että kun aina puhutaan siitä ettei voi pienempää kokoa ostaa satulaputken riittämättömyyden takia, niin rajoittaako joku asia vaihtamasta pyörään pidempää putkea? Kärsiikö ajo-ominaisuudet yleensä ottaen tms., kun aina neuvotaan ottamaan isompi koko, jos satulaputken mitta ei riitä. Mulla tämä aina pyöränvaihdossa dilemma, kun pitkät jalat, lyhyt yläkroppa ja selän ja hartioiden ongelmia. Pitäisi siis olla pitkä satulaputki ja lyhyt vaakaputki mieluiten.

Toki tuon L:n modaa varmasti äkkiä sopivaksi. Stemmissä vielä lyhennysvaraa, riser bar on tuttu modaus jo aiemmin, kuten myös set back -satulaputken vaihton inlineen työkalupakissa. Näillähän säätövaraa on jo ylimäärinkin, mutta jotenkin jäi vain se M:n ketteryys houkuttamaan, eikä nyt rahasta ole kiinni, etteikö voisi täyteen rahaan sopivaa pyörää hankkia. 

Kommentteja/suosituksia - ja ennen kaikkea kannanottoja tuohon satulaputken vaihtoon?

----------


## jlah

> Mulla sama pyörä, itse vaihdoin myös takapakan 11-42. Oletko ollut tyytyväinen tuohon Blutoon? Miettinyt tuon ja Mastodonin välillä.



Pääosin olen ollut tyytyväinen. Olen noin 20 tuntia ehtinyt metsässä rymyämään keulan kanssa ja vielä on vähän keulan paineet hakusassa. Ohjeistuksessa olleet paineet tekivät mielestäni keulasta liian jäykän.

Mulla on ollut mietinnässä tuo 11-42T takapakka, meneekö ihan sellaisenaan vai vaatiiko jotain muutoksia takavaihtajan suhteen?

----------


## SBIAN

Niin...oma kokemukseni on se että läskipyörä tuntuu heti alkuunsa ketterämmältä ja varsinkin silverback kuin normi maastopyörä ja mitä tuohon satulaputken riittämättömyyteen tulee niin SB:ssä on vakiona 400mm putki ja jos tuo ei tunnu riittävän niin kyllä isompi runko olisi se oma valintani ja sitten ohjaamoa säätämällä sopivaksi.

Jos on tykästynyt hieman pystympään ajo asentoon niin SB:ssä on vakiona melko etukeno ajo asento lisättynä melko jyrkkään keulakulmaan joka tuo ketterän tunteen mutta myös tunteen että sarvien yli mennään melko helposti tiukassa tilanteessa, siksi suosin 40mm korotuksella olevaa tankoa alkuperäisen tilalle jolloin ajo asento on minulle sopiva. Eli uskoisin että se muutos mitä yleensä Silverbacin ajoasennon takia joutuu ehkä muuttaa on joko stemmi tai ohjaustanko tai molemmat ja epäilen että moni korottaa ajo asentoa hieman alkuperäisestä jolloin pyörän olemus muuttuu sopivaksi, stemmihän on jo alkujaan melko lyhyt niin pelkä ohjaustanko korotus riitti itselläni.

Haaran mitta 82cm ja pyörä M koko.

----------


## Mi2

Silverback on tosiaan aika aggressiivinen ajoasennoltaan, mikä sopi taas minulle loistavasti. Laitoinkin kevyen flattitangon ja -17° 70mm stemmin. Jos q-faktori olisi vähän kapeampi, olisi geometria kuin xc-kilpurissani. Miinusta tulee vain yhdestä pullotelineestä, pitkille lenkeille on vaikea ottaa riittävästi juomaa. Reppu ei ole vaihtoehto, vielä vähemmän houkuttelee runkolaukku.
Runko M, keskiöstä satulan päälle n.75cm, orkkistolppa, vm. 2019.

Myös ketteryydestä olen samaa mieltä edellisen postaajan kanssa, mutta se on läskipyörille tunnusomaista (neljäs läskpyörä menossa...).

----------


## JK-

Onko pieni porausharjoitus + niittimutterit vaihtoehto? 

Lähetetty minun SM-J600FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mi2

^ on sitten kun on aikaa, nyt ajetaan  :Hymy:

----------


## SBIAN

Noita pullo telineitä kyllä löytyy vaikka millaisia esim. ebaystä, on ohjaustankoon, satulaputkeen jne. kiinnitys telineitä eikä maksa kuin muutaman euron. Minulla on kyllä kaksi pulloteline paikkaa mutta pyörä on -18 mallia, onko toinen pulloteline paikka poistettu -19 mallista?

----------


## Reiska79

Tuo yksi pulloteline on kyllä melkoinen turn off, en ollut sitä aiemmin huomannutkaan. Itselläni juomaa menee käytännössä aina se 0,75 l/h, joten pari juomapulloa saisi pyörään mennä sellaiselle normaalille parin tunnin iltalenkille kyllä mielellään. Ei tosiaan itseänikaan inspaile oikein reput eikä vyöt tms., varsinkaan peruslenkille, kun talvella pukeutuminen jo muutenkin sähläämistä. Tietenkin "jälkiasennuksena", tai esim. satulan taakse kiinnitettävät "triathlon"-malliset telineet voisivat olla vaihtoehto. On kyllä melkoinen aivopieru mielestäni, että ei tuollaiseen "reissupyörään" ole kahta pullotelineen paikkaa porattu valmiiksi.

----------


## mahead

Vikansa tuossa Silverbackissa on, mutta en kyllä ole ikinä osannut ajatella että pulloteline muodostuisi ongelmaksi. Niin monenlaisia tapoja sen nesteen kuljettamiseen on kehitetty. Eikö tämmöinen kelpaisi?

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...adapter-223824

Tai vaikka tämmönen  :Vink:  https://scandinavianoutdoor.fi/lifes...traw-original/

----------


## Reiska79

Juu. Taidan käydä itse poimimassa tuon tarjous-Fattyn itselleni, jos vielä hyllystä löytyy. Normaalisti olen kyllä ostanut mieluummin hyvää, kuin ensin halpaa ja sitten hyvää. Mutta ilmeisesti tuossa ei sen suurempia vikoja ole, joten eiköhän juomapullojen kanssa jotain keksiä. En ole varma kuinka helppo on jälkikäteen tuohon pystyputkeen alas enää reikiä porata, mutta olen kyllä nähnyt niitä tuplatelineitä emäputkessa - ja väittäisin nähneeni jossain putkeen kiristettäviä pullotelineitä, tai adaptereita, joihin pullotelineen saa kiinnitettyä. 

Jos pyörä ei jostain syystä miellytä, niin tuossa ei varmasti paljoa persnettoa tule kiertoon laittaessa. Yleensä aina ostanut pyörät uutena juuri syystä, että jälleenmyyntiarvot näillä vähänkään harrastajille soveltuvilla pyörillä liian hyvät ostajan asemassa asiaa tarkastellen. Yleensä yhden voimansiirtoremontin jälkeen se uusi jäisi jo halvemmaksi, varsinkin jos kivijalassa sattuisi remontilla käyttämässä. Taidan pidemmittä puheitta käydä katsomassa josko Fatty vielä tuossa kilsan päässä kaupassa lepäilee uutta omistajaa odotellen.

----------


## sboke

Sähköteipilla vaan toinen pulloteline kiinni. Hyvin pysyy

----------


## mahead

> Juu. Taidan käydä itse poimimassa tuon tarjous-Fattyn itselleni, jos vielä hyllystä löytyy. Normaalisti olen kyllä ostanut mieluummin hyvää, kuin ensin halpaa ja sitten hyvää. Mutta ilmeisesti tuossa ei sen suurempia vikoja ole, joten eiköhän juomapullojen kanssa jotain keksiä. En ole varma kuinka helppo on jälkikäteen tuohon pystyputkeen alas enää reikiä porata, mutta olen kyllä nähnyt niitä tuplatelineitä emäputkessa - ja väittäisin nähneeni jossain putkeen kiristettäviä pullotelineitä, tai adaptereita, joihin pullotelineen saa kiinnitettyä. 
> 
> Jos pyörä ei jostain syystä miellytä, niin tuossa ei varmasti paljoa persnettoa tule kiertoon laittaessa. Yleensä aina ostanut pyörät uutena juuri syystä, että jälleenmyyntiarvot näillä vähänkään harrastajille soveltuvilla pyörillä liian hyvät ostajan asemassa asiaa tarkastellen. Yleensä yhden voimansiirtoremontin jälkeen se uusi jäisi jo halvemmaksi, varsinkin jos kivijalassa sattuisi remontilla käyttämässä. Taidan pidemmittä puheitta käydä katsomassa josko Fatty vielä tuossa kilsan päässä kaupassa lepäilee uutta omistajaa odotellen.



Jos pyörä ei miellytä, niin sen saa 30 päivän ajan palauttaa takaisin. Kunhan on kunnossa eikä naarmuja, niin omansa saa pois. Vaihdoin vastaavalla tavalla n. 100 km ajetun Fattyn vajaa kolme vuotta sitten

----------


## Reiska79

Hakemani pyörä olikin ylivuotinen (2018), mutta nappasin kainaloon. Ainakin juomapullotelineen reijät oli valmiiksi kairattuna. 845 € tuo 2018 Fatty siis Oulun Verkkiksestä. Kotiin ajon perusteella pitää vähän ajoasentoa modata, mutta muuten positiivinen kokemus. Kiitoksia kommenteista/neuvoista!

----------


## hcf

Aika mielenkiintosta että ovat jättäneet 2019 malleista pois tuon pullotelineen paikan. Oisko joku syynä kaapelien läpiveto? 2016 mallissa nuo reijät esti satulatolpan laskemisen täysin alas jos oli pultit paikallaan.

----------


## SBIAN

Epäilen että sait joltain osin paremman pyörän kuin -19 malli on, kammet, keskiö ainakin on paremmat.

----------


## JK-

> ..Onnistuuko muuten 2018 fattyyn vaihtaa 11v tai jopa 12v pakan...







> ...Mitä mieltä olette noista levyjen koosta? Onko mitään hyötyä fatbikessä kasvattaa halkaisijaa?



Hieman tullut lisäpäivityksiä omaan Fattyyn: Hienosti istuu 12 lovinen NX tuohon, pikaisen testilenkin perusteella toimii paremmin kuin aiempi 1x11 slx 46T xt pakan kera. 

Sunracen ja Ztton 50T 11spd pakkoihin verrattuina Sram toimii kuin ajatus jos joku miettii vaihtoehtoja...

Edessä on kiina-ratas: siitä joutui viilaamaan siivut pois sisäkehältä että mahtui alkuperäisiin kampiin paikalleen.. muiden kampien kanssa ei samaa ongelmaa ole ollut

Jarruista: itse oon tykästynyt noihin 180mm centerline-levyihin, alkuperäisiin verrattuna tehokkaammat, tarkemmat ja hiljaisemmat ainakin Guide rs jarruilla.

Ja lopuksi paras päivitys: hissitolppa, tekee poluilla rämpimisestä & kikkailusta paljon helpompaa, tota suosittelen kaikille 

Tuossa vielä kuva nykysetupista:

----------


## Reiska79

Mitenkäs onnistuu muuten 2018 Fattyssä litkutus - ja mitä tarpeita olisi hyvä olla hankittuna etukäteen? Plusaa-kokoista Fuse ja Ruzea (rouvan) olen jo jonkun kerran litkutellut. Ei muuta kuin sisurit veke, liemet sisään ja käsipumpulla riuskasti ylös. Mutta läskien kohdalla jäänyt mielikuva, että siinä on ties millaista konstia kuullut käytettävän. Ennen kuin hommaan alan, niin osaako joku sanoa onko nuo kehät valmiiksi hyvin teipattu - ja tarviiko tuohon jotain muita apuvälineitä (hirvisäkki tms.), vai pysyykö liemet sisällä pelkkien teippausten avulla? Varmaan kompuralla pitää suosilla läskiin nostaa kumet. Paljonko muuten litkua olette laittaneet ja mitä litkua käytätte? Minä olen aina Stanilla litkutellut, mutta ainakin maantiepuolella Latte tuntuu maistuvan porukalle jostain syystä paremmin. Suosituksia? 

Varmasti löytyy tästä puustakin kahlaamalla vinkkiä, mutta kysympä kuitenkin suoraan, kun omien asioiden hoitelu läppärillä/luurilla aika niukkaa, kiitos perhe- ja työtilanteen.

Nyt 45 mm stemmiä tilaamaan ja jossain pitäisi olla jemmassa vielä vanha 18 mm riser bar. Niillä asentoa säätämään. In-line -putken ja satulan jo illalla vaihdoin mukuloiden nukkumaan mentyä + juomapullotelineet kiinni ruuvasin.

----------


## hcf

^Teipit o valmiina. Venttiilit laatikossa. Tilaat vaan litkut. Pari desii per rengas

----------


## Reiska79

No näin minäkin olin ajatellut tehdä. Stanin litkuja löytyy reilusti jo valmiina vanhoista litkutuksista. Porukka ainakin täällä päin leikkii hirvisäkeillä ja muilla apuvälineillä, mutta ainakin plussien litkutuksessa ei ole litkujen ja venttiilien lisäksi apuvälineitä tarvinnut. Kiitos kommentista!

----------


## SBIAN

Mitenkähän holtittomaksi ohjaus muuttuu kun stemmiä lyhentää alkuperäisestä, minulla olisi 45mm stemmi jota olisi mukava kokeilla mutta jo nyt ohjaus on herkkä johtuen tuosta melko jyrkästä ohjauskulmasta, onko kenelläkään kokemusta tuosta??

----------


## Reiska79

> Mitenkähän holtittomaksi ohjaus muuttuu kun stemmiä lyhentää alkuperäisestä, minulla olisi 45mm stemmi jota olisi mukava kokeilla mutta jo nyt ohjaus on herkkä johtuen tuosta melko jyrkästä ohjauskulmasta, onko kenelläkään kokemusta tuosta??



No muuttuuhan se jonkun verran varmasti. Omassa Plussassa (Fuse) tuntui ensimmäinen stemmin lyhennys 60->50 mm aika radikaalilta, mutta enimmäkseen positiivisessa mielessä. Samoin otin pientä koeajoa pihassa juuri tuoreella Fattylläni. Sovitin siihen 50 mm stemmiä orggiksen 60 mm tilalle. Nyt en enää sitä eroa niin huomannut, ehkä koska tottunut lyhyempään. Mutta itse ainakin ihan tykännyt siitä ketterämmästä tunteesta stemmiä lyhentäessä. Jos sulla osa jo löytyy, niin sehän on vartin homma vaihtaa ja kokeilla. Suosittelen kokeilemaan jos tuntuu että ajoasento kaipaa lyhennystä... siitä kai tuon stemmin pituuden vaihdon pitäisikin lähteä(?).

----------


## Reiska79

Ajattelin itse sovitella stemmiksi 35 mm, koska tuntui että 50 mm kanssakin teki mieli vetää satula hyvin etuasentoon. M-koossa ei riitä satulaputken pituus, vaikka muuten tuntui käteen istuvammalta. 181,5 cm ja jalan sisämitta 86,5 cm, joten tuppaa olemaan ihmettelyä pyörän osto. Jalan mitan mukaan laskuritkin suosittelevat aina jotain XL-XXL -kokoisia pyöriä, mutta selän mitan perusteella se M olisi passeli, jopa S:llikin varmasti vaakaputken mitan puolesta ajelis.

----------


## SBIAN

Juu täytyypä kokeilla ihan kokeilumielessä kun ajoasento on yhtä testaamista aina tulee hiukan muutettu että jos löytyy vielä parempi ajoasento.

Ohjaustangon laitoin tuossa tilaukseen, 50mm korotuksella oleva tanko on muuten passeli mutta kaipaisin hiukan leveämpää, tuo on 640mm ja tilaukseen meni 785mm ja korotusta hiukan lievemmin eli 40mm. Alkuperäiset polkimet on kyllä ainakin maastoajossa surkeat, ne tuli vaihdettua melko pian kunnon flatteihin ja se muutos oli ehkä isoimmasta päästä ajo kokemukseen, aivan uskomaton ero. Tuota renkaiden litkutusta olen harkinnut jo pitkään mutta en oikein tiedä onko siitä niin suurta hyötyä mitä puhutaan.

Ehkä isomman eturattaan tilalle vois vaihtaa pienemmän että ero ei olisi ihan niin totaalinen vaihdettaessa isommalta pienemmälle, kahden rattaan systeemistä en näillä näkymin kumminkaan halua luopua, oisko joku 32T ratas sopiva, vai olisiko jollain kokemusta/tietoa minkä kannattais laittaa??

----------


## rantamies

Jos ajaa yhdellä rattaalla, niin 11-42T pakan kanssa 28T tai 30T on aika hyvä talvella, jos keskari jää alle 15km/h. 46T/50T pakkojen kanssa 32T tai ehkä jopa 34T. Jos reisissä on jerkkua, niin isommallakin pärjää. Ajoin Whitellä ensimmäiset 1000km 11-42T + 32T kombolla, mutta uusien kampien myötä siirryin 30T -> ja vielä 28T. Ovaalimiehet on sitten jo oma tarinansa 

Edit. Ja jos vielä lukisi alkuperäisen kysymyksen kokonaan.

Noin 3.0-3.1:1 välitys isoimmaksi vaihteeksi on fättiin jo aika hyvä

----------


## SBIAN

Niin en ole ajatellut luopua 2 ratas systeemistä mutta kaipaisin tuon isomman eturattaan tilalle hiukan pienempää ratasta että muutos välityksillä ei olisi niin suuri rattaiden välillä siirryttäessä isommalta pienelle.

Mikä sopii tuon racefacen alkuperäisen tilalle suoraan samoilla kiinnityksellä. Käykö tuo RF narrow vai onko se tarkoitettu pelkästään 1 eturattaalla systeemille??

Eli sanokaapa sopiva, ajatus olisi laittaa ehkä 34T vai oisko muita ehdotuksia, kumminkin niin että välityksissä eturattaiden välillä olisi siirtymä mahdollisimman jouheva ilman liian suurta muutosta.

Nykyinen kokoonpano on edessä 22 ja 36 takana 11-36

----------


## solisti

> Niin en ole ajatellut luopua 2 ratas systeemistä mutta kaipaisin tuon isomman eturattaan tilalle hiukan pienempää ratasta että muutos välityksillä ei olisi niin suuri rattaiden välillä siirryttäessä isommalta pienelle.
> 
> Mikä sopii tuon racefacen alkuperäisen tilalle suoraan samoilla kiinnityksellä. Käykö tuo RF narrow vai onko se tarkoitettu pelkästään 1 eturattaalla systeemille??
> 
> Eli sanokaapa sopiva, ajatus olisi laittaa ehkä 34T vai oisko muita ehdotuksia, kumminkin niin että välityksissä eturattaiden välillä olisi siirtymä mahdollisimman jouheva ilman liian suurta muutosta.
> 
> Nykyinen kokoonpano on edessä 22 ja 36 takana 11-36



Ei narrowwideä, ei toimi 2x systeemissä. 
Delightissa oli 32/22... Ihan hyvä. Minusta paljon parempi kuin 36/22. Dudessa on 34/26, ja se on todella hyvä. 32 rattaita löytyy esim. 3x setin keskimmäisenä rattaana, pitäisi toimia suoraan ja löytyä halvalla. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SBIAN

Joka paikassa myydään vaan narrowia mistä tuollaisen 34T rattaan saisi , vai enkö osaa vaan etsiä?

----------


## solisti

> Joka paikassa myydään vaan narrowia mistä tuollaisen 34T rattaan saisi , vai enkö osaa vaan etsiä?



32t löytyy helposti... Tuossa ainut 34t minkä äkkiä löysin https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...n-black-479060

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SBIAN

Tuoko käy siis suoraan... Menisköhän 32T liian pieneksi mistä sitä löytyy??

----------


## Antsah82

> Pääosin olen ollut tyytyväinen. Olen noin 20 tuntia ehtinyt metsässä rymyämään keulan kanssa ja vielä on vähän keulan paineet hakusassa. Ohjeistuksessa olleet paineet tekivät mielestäni keulasta liian jäykän. Vaihtaja on sama edelleen.
> 
> Mulla on ollut mietinnässä tuo 11-42T takapakka, meneekö ihan sellaisenaan vai vaatiiko jotain muutoksia takavaihtajan suhteen?



Itse laitoin varalta goatlinkin kun vaihdoin tuon 11-42. En tiedä olisiko tarvinnut, mutta 18e lisäsijoitus ja toimii loistavasti.

----------


## Antsah82

> Hieman tullut lisäpäivityksiä omaan Fattyyn: Hienosti istuu 12 lovinen NX tuohon, pikaisen testilenkin perusteella toimii paremmin kuin aiempi 1x11 slx 46T xt pakan kera. 
> 
> Sunracen ja Ztton 50T 11spd pakkoihin verrattuina Sram toimii kuin ajatus jos joku miettii vaihtoehtoja...
> 
> Edessä on kiina-ratas: siitä joutui viilaamaan siivut pois sisäkehältä että mahtui alkuperäisiin kampiin paikalleen.. muiden kampien kanssa ei samaa ongelmaa ole ollut
> 
> Jarruista: itse oon tykästynyt noihin 180mm centerline-levyihin, alkuperäisiin verrattuna tehokkaammat, tarkemmat ja hiljaisemmat ainakin Guide rs jarruilla.
> 
> Ja lopuksi paras päivitys: hissitolppa, tekee poluilla rämpimisestä & kikkailusta paljon helpompaa, tota suosittelen kaikille 
> ...



Kiitoksia näistä kokemuksista!

----------


## Antsah82

> Itsellä oli bluto myös mielessä mutta sehän menee ainakin 2018 mallissa napa vaihtoon ja rengas pitäs rakentaa uusiksi kun blutossa läpiakseli ja mulefüteissa qr. Onko 2019 jo läpiakseli? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A530F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kyllä 2018 fattyssa on ainakin läpiakselit.

----------


## solisti

> Tuoko käy siis suoraan... Menisköhän 32T liian pieneksi mistä sitä löytyy??



No tuosta en kyllä mene sittenkään täysin takuuseen, jako passaa ja periaatteessa ei pitäisi olla ongelmia...mutta Sram ja raceface yhteen laittaminen voi tuoda jotain yllättävää. Enkä itse noin kallista laittaisi, kun käytettyjä varmasti löytyy 2x-> 1x muunnosten myötä, 34 hampaiset vaan vaikuttavat harvinaisilta. Esim. mulla löytyy Delightin käyttämätön 32 hampainen eturatas.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## solisti

Lisäyksenä vielä, että minustakin 30 tai 32 hampainen eturatas riittää kyllä läskissä aika pitkälle. Harvemmin noillakaan välityksillä sillä suurimmalla välityksellä tarvii ajaa. Monet ajaa 26 hampaisellakin kesää talvea.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mahead

> Lisäyksenä vielä, että minustakin 30 tai 32 hampainen eturatas riittää kyllä läskissä aika pitkälle. Harvemmin noillakaan välityksillä sillä suurimmalla välityksellä tarvii ajaa. Monet ajaa 26 hampaisellakin kesää talvea.



Ja täällä 24-hampainen... Riittää mulla n. 25 km/h nopeuteen asti, harvoin tarvisi lujempaa polkea.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Eikö tuollaisella härvelillä ole hankala ajaa muualla kuin tiellä, kun haarukka on lähes pystysuorassa?

----------


## SBIAN

Minun mielestäni riittää kun yleensä pysyy pyörällä pystyssä niin voi jo hankkia Silverbacin ja ajaa sillä myös metsässä, eli rima ei pitäisi  olla korkealla aloittelijallekkaan.  :Sarkastinen: 

Tein tänään hieman mittauksia,  29" maastopyörässäni on satulan kärjestä mitattuna ohjaustangon sisäpintaan 46cm ja siinä on ajo asento just eikä melkein minulle. Tein  Silverbacistä vastaavan mittauksen niin se oli 48cm eli 2cm pidempi, alkuperäisen stemmin (60mm) tilalle 45mm stemmi ja koe ajolle, ainakin lyhyen ajomatkan perusteella tuntui paremmalle ja nyt kun vielä muutan ohjaustangon 68cm:stä 785cm:n niin eiköhän ajo asento ala olla aika lähellä oikeaa ja hartia kivut saa unohtaa.

----------


## solisti

> Eikö tuollaisella härvelillä ole hankala ajaa muualla kuin tiellä, kun haarukka on lähes pystysuorassa?



Jotenkin tuntuu, että tähän ei kannata vastata... Mutta menköön. Yllättävän vakaa ja ketterä on Scoop vaikka ei ole niin muodikkaasti loiva keula. Kokeile ihmeessä. Läskin renkaat vakauttaa paljon.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sleepless

> Saako Silverback Scoop Fattyyn tavaratelineitä eteen/taakse? Takana näkyy ylhäällä olevan kiinnikkeet, mutta alhaalla ei juuri reikiä näy. Löytyykö pyörälle nokkelia ratkaisuja suuren määrän kuljettamiseen?
> 
> Saisiko näillä https://www.justpedal.nl/en/bidonhou...-per-bolt.html nämä https://salsacycles.com/components/c.../anything_cage tarpeeksi hyvin etuhaarukkaan kiinni? Voiko osaava kaveri laittaa haarukkaan niittimuttereilla kiinnikkeet vai meneeko siinä haarukka pilalle?



En ole maheadin ohejilla vielä ehtinyt askartelemaan, mutta nettiä selatessa olen törmännyt pariin lisävaihtoehtoon. 

Videolla https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvrS_aO7goU Jaska Halttunen näyttää kuinka on asentanut Blackburn Outpost Fat Bike Rackin ilman kiinnikkeitä. Vaikuttaa hyvältä.

Lisäksi Surly on näköjään tehnyt askartelun minun puolestani ja valmistanut nämä: https://www.bike24.com/p2166423.html...k+Mounting+Set 
Tubukselta löytyisi tämmöiset: https://www.wiggle.co.uk/tubus-lm-1-...ks-wo-eyelets/

Eiköhän noilla tumpelompikin (eli minä) saa tarakan asennettua  :Hymy:

----------


## Reiska79

Mitenkäs tuollaisen 2018 Fattyn etupään konvertointi yksirattaiseksi helpoiten onnistuu? Vaihteiden pois ottamisessa ei sinällään ongelmia, mutta tarviiko kampisarjaa uusia, vai saako vanhalle fiksusti asenneltua vain yhden rattaan? Hieman harkinnassa tuo, mutta ei mitään pakkomiellettä vielä asian suhteen. Pienempi eturatas riittänyt itselleni tähän mennessä, kun poluilla PK-painotteista ajoa enimmäkseen tuolla vehkeellä, vauhtilenkit enemmän sitten muilla pyörillä. Ja jos vaihtaisi ovaaliksi, niin onko siihen erityisesti suositella jotain tiettyä kokoonpanoa mitä se vaatii?

----------


## solisti

> Mitenkäs tuollaisen 2018 Fattyn etupään konvertointi yksirattaiseksi helpoiten onnistuu? Vaihteiden pois ottamisessa ei sinällään ongelmia, mutta tarviiko kampisarjaa uusia, vai saako vanhalle fiksusti asenneltua vain yhden rattaan? Hieman harkinnassa tuo, mutta ei mitään pakkomiellettä vielä asian suhteen. Pienempi eturatas riittänyt itselleni tähän mennessä, kun poluilla PK-painotteista ajoa enimmäkseen tuolla vehkeellä, vauhtilenkit enemmän sitten muilla pyörillä. Ja jos vaihtaisi ovaaliksi, niin onko siihen erityisesti suositella jotain tiettyä kokoonpanoa mitä se vaatii?



Kammet lienee ne Racefacen Ridet? Helpoiten onnistuu vaihtamalla 104 BCD tai 64 BCD narrow wide ratas eteen ja poistamalla se etuvaihtaja.
Jos pikkuratas on piisannut, niin 26 hampainen 64 BCD ovaali voisi olla bueno. https://absoluteblack.cc/oval-104bcd-chainring.html

----------


## TuomariKuolo

> Kammet lienee ne Racefacen Ridet? Helpoiten onnistuu vaihtamalla 104 BCD tai 64 BCD narrow wide ratas eteen ja poistamalla se etuvaihtaja.
> Jos pikkuratas on piisannut, niin 26 hampainen 64 BCD ovaali voisi olla bueno. https://absoluteblack.cc/oval-104bcd-chainring.html



Mikäs tuollaisen ovaalin etu onkaan?

----------


## solisti

> Mikäs tuollaisen ovaalin etu onkaan?



Noin pienessä koossa minun mielestä aika pieni... mutta periaatteessa tasaa kuormitusta kammen kiertoympyrälle, josta seuraa tasaisempi pyöritys ja veto.
32 hampaisena ainakin toimii hyvin, siinä ovaalius on noin 30-34 hampaisen rattaan halkaisijaa vastaava, en ole pienemmällä ajanut pitempään joten siitä on aika vähän kokemuksia...

----------


## JK-

> Kammet lienee ne Racefacen Ridet?



Jep. Noissa huomasin että RaceFacen 104bcd rattaat istuu paikalleen suoraan, kiinarattaita joutuu hieman viilaamaan: tuo tukipinnan kehä on normia isompi noissa kammissa vaikka pulttijako on sama. Kuva selvennykseksi mistä pois, jokaisesta erikseen

Pikku 64bcd:llä ketjulinjasta tulee parempi pienille vaihteille, 1x toimii kohtuudella toki isommankin paikalla


Lähetetty minun SM-J600FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Reiska79

> Kammet lienee ne Racefacen Ridet? Helpoiten onnistuu vaihtamalla 104 BCD tai 64 BCD narrow wide ratas eteen ja poistamalla se etuvaihtaja.
> Jos pikkuratas on piisannut, niin 26 hampainen 64 BCD ovaali voisi olla bueno. https://absoluteblack.cc/oval-104bcd-chainring.html



Kiitos aisiallisesta vinkistä!

----------


## Antsah82

Minulla on juurikin 2018 fattyssä ollut reilut puolivuotta AB:n 32t ovaali 11-42 pakan kera. Tilasin just 28t AB:n rattaan.
Noiden ovaalien pitäisi olla myös polville armollisemmat.

Tuossa aikaisemmin oli puhetta noista fattyn jarruista niin huomasin vasta eilen, että edessä levy onkin 180mm ja takana 160mm. Oletin, että molemmat on 160mm. Näkee kyllä ihan silmälläkin kun alkoi katsomaan  :Leveä hymy: 

Jäi askarruttamaan kun niin moni on sitä mieltä, että nuo m315 jarrut on huonot, että jos noita päivittäisi niin olisiko sitten ne BR-M6000 hyvät? Vähän haluttaisi kokeilla huomaanko selkeän eron.

----------


## hece

Oletan että levyt ovat "resin only" -tyyppisiä. Niiden vaihto esim RT66-malliin voi myös tuoda lisätehoa halvempaan hintaan.

----------


## Antsah82

Joo ne levyt on ne Shimanon halvimmat rt26 180/160mm.

----------


## Reiska79

Täytyy kyllä sanoa, että ainakin näin sisäänajovaiheessa Fattyn perusjarrut on huomattavasti heikommat kuin esim plussani (Fuse Expert) DB3:t. Tosin nuo DB:t on alusta asti kirkuneet joka paikassa todella äänekkäästi, mitä Simpan jarrut eivät onneksi tee. En tosin ole vielä osannut parilla lenkillä paljon parempia jarruja kaivatakaan, kyllä noilla nykyisilläkin pärjää. Mutta selvästi heikommat ovat kyllä kuin nuo Fusen DB3:t.

----------


## Reiska79

Oli kyllä kankeaa menoa lenkillä tänään. Lähtiessä pakkanen -14 C ja tullessa -18 C. Koeajolla kaveri varoitteli että kahdenkympin jälkeen pakkasilla alkaa navat hyytyä pahemmin kuin muissa merkeissä. No riitti kyllä jo tämä pakkanen ja alamäkiinkin sai ihan tasaisellakin jo tosissaan polkea että pyörä ylipäätään liikkui. Ainahan tuo pakkanen menoa hyydyttää, mutta ei kyllä yhtään tähän malliin tuossa Spessun Fusessa. Onko tämä vain ominaisuus joka Silverbackin mukana tulee ja on hyväksyttävä, vai voiko tuolle asialle tehdä jotain (muuta kuin vaihtaa navat/kiekot)?

----------


## hcf

Kyl hyytyy mies ennemmin ku pyörä  :Leveä hymy:  Varpaat ei meinaa kestää
Muutaman kerran kävin vanhalla scoopilla parinkympin pakkasissa ajeleen. En kyllä muista että olis kauheena kangistunu pyörä. Jonkinverran tietenki.
paineethan tippuu renkaista pakkasilla että muista pumpata vähä extraa  :Hymy: 

Nyt on bluto pyörässä niin en juuri alle -10 ajele. Suksilla tulee oltua muutenki talvi pääosin

----------


## JK-

Noissa navoissa on TTN:n perus konelaakerit, tuskin laakerointi takertaa sen enempää kuin muillakaan merkeillä? 

Luulisin että tuo mainittu paineen lasku ja kumin jäykistyminen on paljon suuremmassa osassa raskaaseen menoon

Toihan on helppo testata: pyöriikö kiekko pakkasessa keula/perä ilmaan nostettuna vapaana miten?

----------


## solisti

Renkaita veikkaisin ennemmin itsekin. Kyllähän nuo meidänkin molemmat läskit vähän raskaammin pakkasilla liikkuu, osa keskiö/napalaakereista, osa renkaista ja osa kuskista. Ei eroa merkillä.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Reiska79

Nojoo. Alkulenkistä testasin vielä ja silloin en huomannut renkaiden pyörimisessä mitään isompaa, kun takapäätä ilmaan nostin. Ehkäpä se on nuo renkaat. Paineiden laskuhan on selviö toki, sen huomasikin. Kuski hyytyy jonkun verran, mutta ei tuolla tapaa ettei alamäkeä meinaa polkematta alas päästä. Tuli nuo navat siksi juuri mieleen, kun kävin koeajamassa yhden kaverin (joka paljastui itsensä ilmiantamana Silverbacinn edustajaksi Pohjoisessa Suomessa) pyörän ja hän vinkkasi että "ilmeisesti navat jähmettyvät pakkasella". Ei tosin ollut mikään viimeisen päälle pyörämiehen oloinen, vaan yrittäjä joka oli ottanut ilmeisesti pyörätouhuja muiden toimiensa oheen itselleen hengen pitimiksi. Onkos olemassa hyväksi havaittuja yleiskumeja, jotka pakkasella paremmin pelaa? Mieluiten yksillä kumeilla ajot ajelisin, mutta metsään ja talviaikaan varmasti tällä pyörällä ajot painottuvat. Onko se JJ joka paikkaan sopiva kumi, vai olisiko talvipainotteiseen polkuajoon muita suosituksia? Toki jos läskihuuma ei tästä hirveästi laske, niin pitää harkita pitääkö tuon plussan rinnalla kesäksi, vai laittaako sen kiertoon. Siinä tapauksessa saattaisin jaksaa vaihdella kumejakin sen pari kertaa per vuosi. Varastotilat kun meinaa loppua kesken rivariyhtiössä ja ei ole sopivaa OKTta meinannut löytyä - ja ruuhkavuodet muutenkin. Muutenhan noita pyöriä sais olla enemmänkin paijattavana (vaikka eihä siinä mitään järkeä olekaan joka viikonpäivälle omaansa olla).

----------


## solisti

> Onkos olemassa hyväksi havaittuja yleiskumeja, jotka pakkasella paremmin pelaa? Mieluiten yksillä kumeilla ajot ajelisin, mutta metsään ja talviaikaan varmasti tällä pyörällä ajot painottuvat. Onko se JJ joka paikkaan sopiva kumi, vai olisiko talvipainotteiseen polkuajoon muita suosituksia?



Ne Bulldozerit on hyvät yleisrenkaat varsinkin tubelessina. Suurin ongelma on keulan sivuttaispito syvässä lumessa. Vanhat Pacestar seosta olevat JJt on ehkä hitusen rullaavammat, niin yleensä kuin pakkasellakin. Mutta polulla se ero aika äkkiä tasoittuu ja uudemmat Addix JJt on vissiin tahmeammat pakkasella. Rengasvaihtoehtoja on paljon ja melkeinpä kaikilla ajaa tamppaantunutta talvipolkua hyvin. Itsellä ainakin lähti rengastestit ihan lapasesta, joten varoituksen sana  :Vink: . Snowshoe -> Bulldozer -> Ground Control -> Dillinger 5 -> Bud/Lou -> Knard -> JJ -> Hodag -> Barbegazi

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antsah82

> Oli kyllä kankeaa menoa lenkillä tänään. Lähtiessä pakkanen -14 C ja tullessa -18 C. Koeajolla kaveri varoitteli että kahdenkympin jälkeen pakkasilla alkaa navat hyytyä pahemmin kuin muissa merkeissä. No riitti kyllä jo tämä pakkanen ja alamäkiinkin sai ihan tasaisellakin jo tosissaan polkea että pyörä ylipäätään liikkui. Ainahan tuo pakkanen menoa hyydyttää, mutta ei kyllä yhtään tähän malliin tuossa Spessun Fusessa. Onko tämä vain ominaisuus joka Silverbackin mukana tulee ja on hyväksyttävä, vai voiko tuolle asialle tehdä jotain (muuta kuin vaihtaa navat/kiekot)?



Empä ole kyllä omassa Fattyssa huomannut mitään tuollaista, renkaat Bud/JJ 4.8", näillä ajelen läpi vuoden, JJ vielä vanhempaa pacestar seosta. Tällä kombolla ainakin rullaa paremmin kuin Bulldozerit edessä ja takana. Molemmat parit olleet tubeless kokoajan.
Bulldozerien pahin vika on eturenkaana hirveä itseohjautuvuus kun paineita laskee alemmas sekä märällä pinnalla se lipeää helposti alta ihan varoittamatta kerrasta. Takarenkaana parempi kuin etusena.

----------


## hcf

On ne bd:t polullaki kesällä aika onnettomat ku ei pysty laittaan löysiä paineita. Itseohjaus on niin mahoton sitte.
Mutta hyvähän se on itse se ensin todeta ennenku alkaa vaihtaa renkaita  :Hymy: 
Nyt on hyvä aika pölähtää turvalleen ku edessä ei oo yhtään sivuttaispitoa. Itehän tuon taisin tehä jo 200m ajettuani pyörällä  :Leveä hymy: 
Leveät renkaat antaa harhan että ois pitoa.

----------


## Kekuliini

Oon ite tykännyt kyllä vanhan mallin Jumbo Jimeistä(4.8"); pitää, rullaa, ja on kevyet. Välillä on kimppalenkeillä joutunut jarruttelemaan alamäessä, ettei törmää edelläajavaan täpäriplussakuskiin😁
Bulldozeriin verrattuna suurempi ilmatila plussaa.
Yleisarvosanaksi annan 3/5.

----------


## sak

Vaikka rengaskeskusteluksi kääntyykin niin oma kokemus jumbo jim 4.4/4.0 sisureilla. Kyllä hyytyy jossain -10asteen jälkeen. Tämä tuntuu erityisesti siirtymillä, ei niinkään maastossa. Sinkula on tuo mun tsykä mikä korostaneen tunnetta. Navat rullaa vielä tuossa vaiheessa ja vaikuttas ettei paineetkaan putoa merkittävästi. Tai sitten vaan sattuu huono vetoinen päivä, mistäpä näistä tietää ku ei ole faktoja, vain mutua

Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Reiska79

Tais olla eka reissu minkä ajoin (viikko sitten), kun vähän liukkaammalla meinasin 50 m ajon jälkeen lentää kotipihassa turvalleni BD:illa. Onneksi ei lukot olleyet tulleet postissa vielä, niillä olis menty naamalleen. Mielelläänhän tuohon jotkut pelimiehen renkaat vaihtaisi, jso konsensus hyvistä kumeista löytyy. Nuo ei nyt niin kallis upgrade. Voimansiirron kanssa olen ajatellut ainakin toistaikseksi, että odottelen luultavasti pakan vaihtokuntoon... tai katsotaan nyt. Oilsin kyllä suoraan muuten varmaan Singlen hommannutkin, mutta kun löytyi tämä ylivuotinen Fatty hintaan 845 € uutena ja sisälsi paikan kahdelle juomapullolle, niin valinta oli selvä. Luultavasti jos 2019-malleissa olis pullotelineelle valmiiksi reijät, niin olisin 2019 Sinkkuun päätynyt. Mutta eipä tässä 2018 Fattyssäkään mun polkemisiin vielä suurempaa moittimista ole. Ainoa mitä huomaa on, että lähes treenistä menee pyörän nostelu kahden täyden juomapullon kanssa maastossa, silloin kun tarvii nostella. Sisureilla kun vielä mennään, vaihdan kun ruuhkavuosilta hetki irtoaa - ja tiedän millä kumeilla jatkossa ajelen... Kiitoksia kommenteista!

----------


## Reiska79

Onko muuten JJ:n Pacestarista olemassa konsensusta, että toimiiko Liteskin vai Sankeskin paremmin?

----------


## hcf

Jos parasta pitoa lumella haluaa eteen niin se o surly bud. Rullaus saattaa vähä kärsiä
Liteskin on tarkotettu sisuria varten ja snakeskin tubelessia. Liteskin kyl pelaa litkuillakin ja on vähä kevyempi. Taitaa olla hiekan herkempi vaurioitumaan. Snakeskinissä on jäykät kyljet niin se ei oo niin mukava ajettava

----------


## Antsah82

Itsellä liteskin litkuilla tubeless. Loppusyksyn kestivät ainakin omia ajoja, talvella ei niinkään joudu kyljet koville.

----------


## SBIAN

Nyt on pari lenkkiä tehty uudella 785mm leveällä  ohjaustankolla jossa 40mm korotus ja lisäksi stemmi laitettu 45mm alkuperäisen 60mm tilalle. Tarkoitus tietenkin tuolla on tehdä ajo asento hyväksi ja täytyy sanoa että muutos on hyvä, leveämpi ohjaustanko kompessoi mukavasti lyhyemmän stemmin ja tuon jyrkähkön ohjaus kulman herkähköä ohjaus tuntumaa. Kun ja jos haluaa hieman pystymmän ajoasennon suosittelen tällaista kokoonpanoa, tuon ohjaustangon voi tarvittaessa lyhentää mieleisekseen ja siksi otin reilun mutta nyt mieli on että ei tuota kannata lyhentää siksi hyvältä tuo tuntuu. Lokasuojatkin oli pakko laittaa näillä keleille ja sopivat löytyi:https://www.halpahalli.fi/fatbike-pi...een-24-26.html ja :https://www.halpahalli.fi/fatbiken-takalokasuoja.html M-wave merkkisinä ja istuivat pyörään kuin nenä päähän vain pienillä muutoksilla, ei enää rapa sotke vaatteita.

Niin kyllä nuo alkuperäisrenkaat on todella liukkaat, ei siis varota yhtään ennen kuin lähtevät alta, saa olla todella varovainen jäisillä keleillä

----------


## Kepakk0

Tullut jonkin verran silverback keskustelua seurattua ja eilen sitten tuli tehtyä kaupat Scoop Fattystä (2019. Pun. M-koko). Olin menossa vain katselee josko löytys Oulun verkkiksestä näyteiltä testattavaksi kun oli tarjouksessa 999€. Sattuikin niin hyvä tuuri että asikaspalautus (ilmeisesti ajamaton) löytyi heti tuulikaapista hintaan 865€!
Eipä siinä pienen koeajon jälkeen osannut muutakuin laittaa ostohousut jalkaan ja tehdä kaupat, toki pyörän selkään pääsen vasta tänään... 

Muutamia kysymyksiä aiheeseen liittyen: 
Onko tuossa Fattyssa näin ensikäden päivitystarvetta pl. Lokasuojat ja kunnon polkimet? Käytetäänkö Fatbike ajossa ylensäkään lukollisia polkimia? Itsellä kokemusta cyclocrosseista ja maantieltä että tämä oikeaan maastoon meno sinällään uusi juttu.

----------


## SBIAN

Nuo päivitys tarpeet riippu omasta mieltymyksestä eli pyörähän on valmis ajoon kaikilta osin heti. Lukkopolkimet on myös mieltymys kysymys mutta tällaisessa läskipyörässä tarve lukkopolkimille on ehkä vähäisempi kuin yleensä maastopyörässä, hyvät flätti polkimet on myös ihan OK, lokasuojat on tarpeelliset jos haluaa että ei vaatteet kuraannu näillä keleillä.

Varmaan ensi töiksi kannattaa hakea oikea itselle sopiva ajo asento ja katso vaatiko se millaisia muutoksi mahdollisesti stemmiin, ohjaustankoon jne. Nuo alkuperäiset polkimet on välttävät mutta parempien hankinta tulee varmaan melko pian.

PS: kannattaa ajaa nuo parjatut jarrut huolella sisään niin ei ne niin huonot ole mitä täällä annetaan ymmärtää.

----------


## Kepakk0

Kiitos hyvistä vinkeistä! Joo voi olla että flättipolkimet menee aluksi hankintaan tuohon maastopyöräilyyn tutustuessa. Nuo lokasuojat varmaa aika ehdoton tähän vuodenaikaan ja etenkin keväällä. Nuo halpahallin lipat vaikuttaa ihan asiansa ajavalta järkevään hintaan.  

Mites toi jarrujen sisäänajo käytännössä tarkoittaa? en ole moisesta aiemmin kuullut. Kyllä määkin oon epäillyt että tuskin jarrut voivat olla niin huonot mitä täällä on annettu ymmärtää..

----------


## hcf

^Ei se mitää tarkota. Jarrutus teho paranee ku palat vähän kuluu.
Ainaki omissa m315:sissa se oli aika onneton ja voimaa piti käyttää. Tosin en jääny ootteleen oisko niistä tullu hyvät ku vaihoin toisesta fillarista paremmat

----------


## SBIAN

Hyvän jarrutehon saa kun kovasta vauhdista jarruttaa pitkään puristusvoimaa pikkuhiljaa lisäten, tuon kun toistaa heti uutena usempaan kertaan niin jarrut toimii jatkossa hyvin ja jarrutus teho on hyvä. Pitkässä alamäessä on hyvä tehdä tuo.

----------


## rantamies

Kannattaa myös aina ennen käyttöä varmistaa että jarrut on kohdistettu oikein ja levyt ovat suorat. Jos jarrusatula on vinossa, niin jarruteho saattaa olla helposti vain kolmasosa siitä mitä sen pitäisi olla.

----------


## Antsah82

https://www.prisma.fi/fi/prisma/firs...asuoja-fatbike

https://www.prisma.fi/fi/prisma/firs...asuoja-fatbike

Mulla nuo fattyssa, talvella en ole kyllä lokasuojia käyttänyt.

----------


## JK-

Ja mulla tuo fatboard setti, vinoputkessa aina & takasiipi tarpeen mukaan

https://www.sks-germany.com/en/products/fatboard-set/

Ja takana lisänä tuo alikikkare, pysyy nilkat kuivempina

----------


## SBIAN

Etujarrun keskityksen joutui uutena Fatyssä tekemään useaan kertaan ennen kuin sattui kohdalleen, takapään jarru oli kohdalla. Yhdellä sormella jarrun saa kovemmastakin vauhdista lukkoon eikä voimaa tarvitse käyttää kovinkaan paljon, eli jarrupuoli toimii normi ajajalle riittävän hyvin.

Nuo M-waven lokarit sopii fattyyn suositeltavan hyvin, etu lokarin modasin niin että kiinnitys tuli suoraan ruuvilla haarukassa olevaan kiinnitys pisteeseen eli ruuvin reikä on valmiina, alkuperäinen muovikiinnike poikki ja kulmarauta tilalle, lokarin etummaista palaa ei tarvii. Takalokari asettuu sopivasti kiinnitettynä taka haarukan väliin kärjestään satulan alla ja se tukevoittaa lokasuojan kiinnityksen,  lokariin ei tarvitse muutoksia tehdä. Mielestäni siistin näköinen niin kuin pyörään kuuluva kokonaisuus.

----------


## Kepakk0

Pitänee näillä vinkein lähteä pyörää varustamaan. Tosin talviloma lykkää pyörän koeponnistuksen vähäksi aikaa..

----------


## SBIAN

Nyt on tulossa joustokeula SB:n

Kokemuksia kaipaisin lähinnä tuollaisen jäykkäkeulaisen muuttamisesta joustokeulalle, kyseessä siis Rockshox Bluto niin miten tuo onnistuu tarviiko mitään lisäpalikoita hankkia tai sisältääkö tuo asennuksessa mitään niksejä??
Kertokaahan jotka tietää asiasta jotain??

----------


## JK-

Melko selkeä juttu tuo on: käpy & crown race tulee mukana paketissa ja muutama nippari

Keulaputken lyhennys ja kävyn asennus varmaan vaikeimmat kohdat

Stemmin avulla saat piirrettyä suoran viivan leikkauskohtaan: mittaa kahdesti, mieti kolmesti ennen sahaan tarttumista

Muista viedä jarruletku haarukan sisäpuolelta

Varmista tarvitsetko jarrulle adapterin, tuota en muista ulkoa

----------


## SBIAN

Kiitos^

Onnistuuko tuo keulaputken katkaisu ihan normi putkimiehen kupariputken katkaisu työkalulla sellaisella kierrettävällä mallilla jota kiristetään joka kierroksella vähän, sillä ainakin katkaisu onnistuu suoraan ja eikös tuo ole alumiinia johon tuo leikuri kyllä pystyy.
Niin eikös tuon keulaputken mitan voi ottaa vanhasta paikallaan olleesta keulasta. Jarrun kiinnitys tuossa on erillainen mutta ilmeisesti onnistuu ilman adapteria, vai onko jollain tietoa tuosta??
Pitääkö keulaputken alapään laakerin koolin irroittaa vanhasta vai tuleeko se mukana??

----------


## SBIAN

Tuo crown race  siis onkin tuo alakooli.

----------


## hece

> Pitääkö keulaputken alapään laakerin koolin irroittaa vanhasta vai tuleeko se mukana??



Alakoolia ei yleensä tule keulan mukana, on jossain määrin laakerikohtainen. Hommaa suosiolla uusi, helpottaa asennusta. Ja jos ikinä tarve laittaa vanha keula, huomattava helpotus vaihtotyöhön.

----------


## JK-

Muistelisin koolin tulleen mukana mutta voin toki olla väärässäkin, tallilla kun on varalla kaikenlaista

Iso investointihan tuo ei toki ole

Lähetetty minun SM-J600FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SBIAN

Minkäslainen kooli tuhon käy.

----------


## Reiska79

Onko porukka päivitellyt kuitua keulaan noihin halvempiin versioihin jälkikäteen? Itseäni hieman alkanut mietityttämään josko kiinasta kuitua tilailis keulaan omaan Fattyyn. Muuten olisin varmaan Singlen suoraan tilannutkin, mutta kun 845 € sain ylivuotisen Fattyn - ja tuossa ylivuotisessa (2018) mallissahan on vielä kahdelle juomapullotelineelle porattu reijät, joka pelin ratkaisi. Muuten olisin varmaan silloin päällä olleesta alesta Singlen napannutkin siihen 1249 € (vai mikä se oli...) hintaan.

Mutta oletteko tosiaan kuitua keulalle päivitelleet? Mitä huomioitavaa aiheessa, suosituksia fiksuista (sopuhintaisista) keuloista? Eli tarviiko muuta miettiä kuin että 180 mm jarrulevy sopii keulaan (näytti useissa Kiinan keuloissa olevan 160 mm mitoituksena)? Offset tietenkin oman maun mukaan. Onko noissa putken halkaisijoissa tai keulojen pituuksissa olemassa olennaisia eroja? Muuta huomioitavaa? Tuleeko lähtökohtaisesti vaihtohommaan hankkia keulan lisäksi muuta sälää? Keulojen kanssa leikkimisestä kun ei ole aiemmin kokemusta...

----------


## hcf

^EI mitää kiinatavaraa kannate. Laadunvalvonta olematon. Haarukka on kuiten semmonen joka ei saa hajota.

Kysele croc:lta haarukkaa mitä käyttävät omassa kuituläskissään. Hinta oli muistaakseni jotai 200-300€. En aivan täysin ole varma sopivuudesta että se kannattee varmistaa
https://www.crocsports.com/en/contac...ml#map-finland

----------


## solisti

> ^EI mitää kiinatavaraa kannate. Laadunvalvonta olematon. Haarukka on kuiten semmonen joka ei saa hajota.
> 
> Kysele croc:lta haarukkaa mitä käyttävät omassa kuituläskissään. Hinta oli muistaakseni jotai 200-300€. En aivan täysin ole varma sopivuudesta että se kannattee varmistaa
> https://www.crocsports.com/en/contac...ml#map-finland



Samoja kiinakeuloja kai ne on nekin. Silverbackilta saa Singlen keulaa suoraankin ostettua (jotain 230e muistaakseni). En tiedä onko sillä kuitukeulalla läskissä tosin älytöntä merkitystä. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Reiska79

Kiitoksia näistä. Jos hintaluokan on tuollaisia ei-kiinalaisissa, niin samahan se on ostaa "varma peli". Kyllä nuo tulleineen ja veroineen menee kiinalaiset varmaan kuitenkin noin samoihin hintoihin. Toisaalta kun pääosin kotipolkuja tallailen tasaisella ja sut rauhassa, niin kiinan peliinkin luottaisin kyllä, jos hintaero oli merkittävä (kuten on esim stongaa ja tolppaa katsellessa). Oma ajatus kiinalaisista, että alkaa varmasti olla  hyvin lähellä lännessä suunniteltua (aasiassahan nuo kaikki nykyään tehdään) varmasti, toki riskinsä aina noissa. Mutta jonkun satkun hintaeron takia en rupea tuota Kiinasta tilaamaan. Täytyy tuumia vielä onko tarvitsa keulalle. Osa sanoo että muuttaa pyörän täysin . ja osa ettei ole mitään virkaa. Kai se pitäis koeajaa vain.

----------


## misopa

^ Painossa ainakin säästää parhaimmillaan sen n. 600g. Onhan sekin jo jotain ja ihan hyvä syy päivittää keula.

Mulla oli aikoinaan Dudessa tuollainen Crocin keula. 250€ taisi olla silloin hinta. Tuotteessa ei moitittavaa.

----------


## hcf

> Samoja kiinakeuloja kai ne on nekin. Silverbackilta saa Singlen keulaa suoraankin ostettua (jotain 230e muistaakseni). En tiedä onko sillä kuitukeulalla läskissä tosin älytöntä merkitystä. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ei oo samoja. Jostai ebay:sta ostat niin saat jotai b-luokan kamaa. Josta puuttuu laadunvalvonta. Ihan tuuria mitä sattuu kohdalle.
Jos ostaa joltai esim croc:lta niin ne vastaaa siitä että sieltä tulee kunnollinen keula

----------


## misopa

Saattaa se "merkkikeulakin" napsahtaa.. http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s....php?p=2817687

Itsellä samanlainen keula alla, mutta eipä tässä mitään muuta voi kuin luottaa tuuriin. Ja sitähän oli kahdenlaista, niin kuin Rokka totesi...

----------


## hcf

^Joo näköjään. Älyttömän huonoa mainosta fillarille jos tommonen pääsee tapahtumaan

----------


## JK-

Punnitsin tuon Scoop fattyn alkuperäisen alumiinikeulan: painaa kaikki 960g kävyn kanssa

Mikäli geo säilyy samana, ei mun mielestä kuitukeulassa ole mitään järkeä suhteessa sijoitettuihin euroihin, varsinkaan painon säästön kannalta. Eikä kyllä ajotuntumankaan, kumi elää alla kuitenkin niin paljon.

Investoisin mielummin hissitolppaan: helpottaa hangessa & teknisessä  rypemistä järjettömän paljon. 

Ja jos oikein massit polttelee niin siirtyy sitten joustokeulaan, säästää toki myös vanhoja käsiä

Mutta jos/kun keulaa alat tilaamaan, katso että on tapered keulaputki ja 15x150mm akselilla. Jarrun saa sopivaksi adapterilla 160->180mm levylle.

Edit: koolit sekaisin

----------


## SBIAN

No niin Bluto on onnistuneesti asennettu muutaman poikkeuksen sanelemana, ensinnäkin mitään käpyä tai koolia ei tosiaan keulan mukana tule, pelkästään 1 tarra ja 1 nippuside  :Hymy:  Eli keula on nyt paikallaan ilman käpyä jonka pitää nyt taikoa jostain.

Sitten jarru vaatii jonkinlaisen adapterin....minkähän on se oikea?? Nyt jarrusatula jää noin 1cm jarrusatulan kiinnitys pisteestä eli jotain holkkia ja pitempiä pultteja tuo nyt kaipaa, antakaapa neuvoa mikä osa tuohon pitää laittaa väliin??

----------


## JK-

Vaikka tuommoinen

Lähetetty minun SM-J600FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## rantamies

Onko joku keksinyt mitä tuon yllä olevan kuvan muoviklipsulla tehdään?

----------


## SBIAN

Joo Kiitos ^^

Nuo Ameriikan poijat vaatii jarrujen ruuveille jonkun varmistuksen ja nuo muovi klipareet asetetaan kuusiokolo ruuvien kannan ympäri jolloin se toimii jonkinmoisena lukkona että ruuvit eivät aukea.

----------


## rantamies

Lukitteeksi tuota kanssa epäilin, mutta mielestäni aika hassua että klipsuja tulee vain yksi

----------


## SBIAN

Eipä näytä olevan Suomesta saatavilla tuota Shimanon pm 180 adapteria...aina joutuu tilaamaan ulkomailta

----------


## JK-

https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/717...mm-eteen-pm-pm

Vaikka yläfemmalta

On varmaan muissakin pyöräkaupoissa, aika yleinen palikka luulen

Lähetetty minun SM-J600FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SBIAN

Tuoko käy vuoren varmasti Silverbackiin??

----------


## JK-

Rockshoxin keulaan ja 180mm levylle kyllä

----------


## misopa

> Punnitsin tuon Scoop fattyn alkuperäisen alumiinikeulan: painaa kaikki 960g kävyn kanssa
> 
> Mikäli geo säilyy samana, ei mun mielestä kuitukeulassa ole mitään järkeä suhteessa sijoitettuihin euroihin, varsinkaan painon säästön kannalta.



Isoja eroja noissa alumiinikeuloissakin. 2016 Kona Wo:n keula painoi reilu 1200g.

Tämä Trekin Haru kuitukeula painaa 625g kävyn kanssa. Crocin keula oli samaa luokkaa.

Jos läskistä ei halua kevyttä, niin eipä oikeastaan minkään komponentin painolla ole mitään väliä. Nehän on tehty jalat harallaan suossa mönkimiseen. Uppoaakin sinne suohon paremmin mitä enemmän painaa ja voi sitten seuraavaksi investoida johonkin järkevämpään pyörään  :Hymy:

----------


## Jii13

Haekko itte risun vai haenko minä ?

----------


## JK-

Kevyen fatin saamiseksi on fiksumpiakin tapoja kuin käyttää 15.35kg lähtöpainon ohentamiseen euron per gramma... alkaa tuolla vauhdilla semikevyen kohdalla olemaan kuituläskin hinta kasassa

Hommasin itsekin Makwan edelliseen pyörään teräskeulan tilalle: vaikka kilon pudotus tuntuikin, ei tuo nyt joka pennin arvoista ollut

----------


## Fättimies

> Ei oo samoja. Jostai ebay:sta ostat niin saat jotai b-luokan kamaa. Josta puuttuu laadunvalvonta. Ihan tuuria mitä sattuu kohdalle.
> Jos ostaa joltai esim croc:lta niin ne vastaaa siitä että sieltä tulee kunnollinen keula



Onko sulla jotain faktaa väitteen tueksi? Veikkaan ettei vastaa muusta kuin tuon hintaeron taskuun laittamisesta...

Harkitsin tuon keulan päivittämistä kuituiseen just painonsäästö mielessä, mutta tulin siihen tulokseen ettei maksa vaivaa. Niinkuin JK kirjoittikin ei painoeroa paljon oo ja kun vaakakuppiin laittaa kestävyyden joka jää aika arvoitukseksi niin alukeula on toooosi hyvä. Joustokeula ei oo vaihtoehto edes painon ja huoltotarpeen vuoksi.

----------


## thunder

Pienellä perehtymisellä tuolta kiinasta saa ihan hyvän 550-600 gr painoisen keulan läskiin. Hintaa tulee se 250 e. Muutaman sadan gramman säästö keulassa ei ihmeitä tee. Mielestäni kannattaa ennemmin käyttää rahat kevyisiin kiekkoihin jos on tarve ajaa läskillä kovaa.

----------


## hcf

> Onko sulla jotain faktaa väitteen tueksi? Veikkaan ettei vastaa muusta kuin tuon hintaeron taskuun laittamisesta...



No faktaa ei ole. Luonnollisesti en laita itseäni koekaniiniksi. Hintaeroahan ei ole.

Halvan ku ostat niin tästä voi kattoa miten niille käy
https://www.google.com/search?client...a5dw-c#imgrc=_

----------


## mahead

> Punnitsin tuon Scoop fattyn alkuperäisen alumiinikeulan: painaa kaikki 960g kävyn kanssa



Eli Singlen kuitukeula on hulppeat ~30 g (± tilpehöörierot) kevyempi.  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...88#post2792288

----------


## Reiska79

Jos painoeroa ja/tai ajotuntumassa ei merkittävää eroa, niin jääköön keulan päivitys, kun vapaa-aikaakaan ei meinaa projektiin löytyä varmaan ylimäärin. Ostin alunperin tämän Silverbackin lähinnä hetken mielijohteesta halvalla kolmospyöräksi. Mutta JJt alle laitettuani alkanut tuntumaan että liekö (itselleni snadisti suurelle) Fusen plussalle enää käyttöä. Mikäli kesällä totean läskin kilpailukykyiseksi omiin käyttötarkoituksiini, niin varmaan lähtee tuo Fuse alta pois sitten, kun tosiaan hieman pitkä runkokin itselleni. Seuraava päivitys saattaakin sitten olla kuitu-läski, jos alkaa hotsittamaan ja tuntuu että kilsoja tulee. Mutta tällä pärjää toistaiseksi kyllä mainiosti.

Tosiaan rospuuttokeleille kolmospyöräksi Fattyn hommasin ja tarkoituksella jäykällä keulalla läskin juuri painon ja huoltovapauden (ja pakkasten keston) vuoksi, kun emännän kanssa 4 muutakin pyörää vuosittain huollettavana, joissa joustokeulojakin mukana. Mutta voipi tosiaan olla että plussa saa väistyä jossain kohtaa ja pitää sitten katsoa alkaako jossain kohtaa hotsittaa kuitu-läski Mastodonilla tai ilman. Toistaiseksi jäykkä keula ja "markettiläski" ollut tietoinen valinta (yhdeksi) talvipyöräksi.

----------


## SBIAN

Mielestäni ainoa parannus ainakin kesällä ajoon mitä läskipyörän ajo ominaisuuksien parantamiseksi voi tehdä on hankkia joustokeula, sen verran on tullut kesällä maastossa jäykällä keulalla ajetua että kyllä nyt riittää se hakkaaminen käsille. Paineiden lasku auttaa mutta ei tarpeeksi, puhutaan sitten vaikka mitä ja aina tuo paineiden lasku on tasapainoilua ohjattavuuden ja joustavuuden kanssa.

Perustan myös joustokeulan etuna sitä että pyörän rullaavuus maastossa paranee koska eturenkaan paineita ei tarvitse joustavuuden takia laskea jolloin rullaavuus heikkenee vaan jousitus pitää huolen joustosta ja vielä kun renkaanpaineen synkkaa hyvin joustokeulan kanssa toimimaan yhteen niin meno alkaa olla jo oikeasti tasaista, kun tuon saa vauhtiin ei tarvitse pahimmassakaan rovikossa jarrutella :Hymy:

----------


## JK-

> Eli Singlen kuitukeula on hulppeat ~30 g (± tilpehöörierot) kevyempi.



Aloin epäilemään omaa tulosta, piti käydä tarkistusmittaamassa: enimpien kurien pyyhkimisen jälkeen 950g tuolle alukeulalle ilman koolia ja akselia olisi kiinavaa'an arpoma totuus

Tuon joustokeulan kanssa tosiaan pääsee huomattavan paljon pehmeämmin. Aiemmin kipeytyneet ranteet & kämmenet on olleet oireettomat vaikka nopeampaa ja röykkyisempääkin pätkää tulisi ajettua.

Ja jotenkin tuntuisi jaksavan paremmin: Liekkö syynä ajokunnon nousu tai sitten voimat ei pala kyydissä pysymiseen 

Lähetetty minun SM-J600FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SBIAN

Nyt on RockShox Bluto asennettu ja testilenkkikin tullut tehtyä. Voin sanoa että aivan ehdoton kapistushan tuo on, nyt pyörä on täydellinen minun käyttööni. Tätä ei voi muuta kuin suositella, vaikka pyörääni on modattu sieltä sun täältä on tämä paras kaikista muutoksista mitä tuolle on tehty.

----------


## hcf

> Tämä jäi mieleen pyörimään. Ainut asia minkä keksin, on, että se haarukan yläreuna nappaisi runkoon kiinni. Mastodonissa se näkyy olevan parisen senttiä leveämpi kuin Blutossa:
> 
> 
> 
> Eli jos oikein ajattelen, se tarkoittaa että jos Bluton kanssa jää n. sentti tai alle tilaa runkoon nähden, ei Mastodonia ole mitään asiaa sovittaa. Varmaan Bluton kans tilaa saisi jäädä mieluusti kaksi senttiä. Eikös hcfreak sulla nykyään ole vm. 2018 Scoop jossa tuo Bluto RL 100 mm -haarukka? Jos on, viitsitkö mitata minkä verran tilaa jää haarukan ja rungon väliin minimissään (= ohjaustanko 90⁰ kulmassa)? Tietty vertailua sotkee vielä runkokoot (mulla M) ja jos Mastodonin yläreuna (kruunu?) tulee luonnostaan korkeammalle eli lähemmäksi runkoa.
> 
> Vai voiko Mastodonin kanssa tulla yhteensopivuus ongelmia jostain muusta syystä? Silverbackille laitoin kyselyä kuukausi sitten, mutta tällä kertaa niillä oli meitä-ei-kiinnosta-vastata -päivät menossa.
> 
> Tässä kun perehtynyt noihin haarukoihin niin tuo Manitou Mastodon EXT Comp 100 mm -versio voisi olla omaan käyttööni soppeli. Pro:n paremmat säädöt olisivat todennäköisesti minun ryömimisilläni turhia, mutta comp tarjoaisi yhtälailla sen tärkeämmän eli hitaan nopeuden säädön. Jollen ole suolla jumissa, niin noita juurakoita ja kivikoita tässä riittää kuitenkin sen verran, että alkanut vähän tehdä mieli lisävaimennusta.
> ...



Nyt olis saumaa saada mastodon halvalla kesäksi. Vai ostikos mahead sen?
https://best-bike-parts.de/fatbike-f...IuBaj5TGpR36no

----------


## mahead

> Nyt olis saumaa saada mastodon halvalla kesäksi. Vai ostikos mahead sen?
> https://best-bike-parts.de/fatbike-f...IuBaj5TGpR36no



Joo tuolla tuo odottaa kevään saapumista työhuoneessa. Fatbike24.de:ssä oli pro tuon samaisen 555 e. Tosin comp olis kyllä ittelle riittänyt, ja tuolla 444 e hinnalla sen olisinkin varmaan ostanut.

----------


## peteetd

Morjesta! En tiä onko väärä alue mutta silverback kuitekki :Hymy:  mites s-electro mikä verkkiksessä tarjouksessa nyt? 1799eur
Onko kenelläkään kokemusta/tietoa tästä? https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...YaHh0h1OhmYy39

----------


## mahead

> Morjesta! En tiä onko väärä alue mutta silverback kuitekki mites s-electro mikä verkkiksessä tarjouksessa nyt? 1799eur
> Onko kenelläkään kokemusta/tietoa tästä? https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...YaHh0h1OhmYy39



Alue on oikea, ja mielestäni tuo näyttää hintaansa ihan hyvältä. Kumit varmaan menis vaihtoon, mutta mielestäni ihan tasapainoinen kokoonpano. Akuston kennojen merkkikin kerrottu, ja vieläpä hyvää laatua silläkin rintamalla.

Moottorista olis varmaan enempi iloa jos tehoja olis 500W, mutta eiköhän tuollakin kelpaa sutkuttaa.

Mulla ei ole sähköläskiä, joten kommentit kannattaa ottaa sen mukaan.

----------


## peteetd

Selvä juttu :Hymy:  onko tämä nyt läpiakseleilla vai? Ilmeisesti tuo takanavan vapaaratas aika löyhää tekoa? Mongoosessa oli meni samanmoinen rikki jne,  Toisena pyöränä itellä scoop deluxe ollu jo reilun vuojen ja hyvin ainaki se on pelittäny  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## SBIAN

Juu läpiakselit näyttäis olevan, ei tuo tuohon hintaan ihan paha ole mutta kannattaa hieman tutkailla mitä muuta tuohon hintaan tai ehkä hiukan kalliimmalla olis saatavilla ja vertailla ominaisuuksia.

----------


## Hellfire

Tuli sitten ostettua ensimmäinen fätti eli Scoop single kun lähti hyvään hintaan Verkkiksestä.  Pyörä näyttäisi tulevan Veetire Bulldozer 4,7” renkailla. Onko kokemuksia näistä? Ajattelin, että voisi itse asiassa vaihtaa 4” renkaisiin kun ei tule varmaankaan ollenkaan talvikäyttöön. Pyörästä ajattelin ”jokapaikan höylää” eli tällä tulisi ajettua myös satunnaiset työmatkapyöräilyt jolloin nuo orkkisrenkaat varmaan ovat turhan leveät ja aiheuttavat turhaa vastusta asfaltilla. Vai olisiko kenellään faktaa näiden renkaiden ”soveltuvuudesta” myös asfaltille. Kiitoksia etukäteen kommenteista!

----------


## JK-

Yllättävän hyvin nuo Bulldozerit rullaa tubeleksena, kokemuksena 120tpi malli.

Varmaan tuon kokeilisin ennen uusien kumien hankintaa. Ja muutos läskistä kaks-ysiin on paljon suurempi kuin 4.8->4.0, ei tuo 0.8 tuumaa rullaavuudessa kuitenkaan ihmeitä tee Tämä testattu just JJimeillä


Lähetetty minun SM-J600FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hellfire

> Yllättävän hyvin nuo Bulldozerit rullaa tubeleksena, kokemuksena 120tpi malli.
> 
> Varmaan tuon kokeilisin ennen uusien kumien hankintaa. Ja muutos läskistä kaks-ysiin on paljon suurempi kuin 4.8->4.0, ei tuo 0.8 tuumaa rullaavuudessa kuitenkaan ihmeitä tee Tämä testattu just JJimeillä



Kiitos tiedosta. Pitää toki testata ennen kumien vaihtamista. Tubeless pitää varmaankin tehdä mutta vaikuttaisi olevan "melko" suoraviivaista toimintaa. Ensimmäinen tubeless konversio siis edessä  :Hymy:

----------


## hcf

Ainoa mikä saattaa häiritä että noi vee kumet on monesti aika epäsynmetrisiä. Saattaa pompottaa vähä kovilla paineilla

----------


## SBIAN

Joo pompottaa ja veipottaakin, ei ole kumit ihan täysin kuoseissa. Tätä siis tosiaan tekee kun paineita on 1kg.

----------


## Terohastag

Tässä harkinnassa että hommaisin uuden läskin, nyt alla White 5 lite. Haluisin joustokeulallisen ja esim. bluton korkit ottaa Whitessä runkoon kiinni ku kääntää keulan linkkuun kuulemma, ja en tiiä oisko noi läpiakselit paremmat ku pikalinkut?
Mutta ossaako joku heittää kokemuksia Scoop Doublesta? Tai ne ketkä on vaihtanut jäykkäkeulan joustoon onko ollut mitään ongelmia asennuksen tai yhteensopivuuden kanssa? Mietinnässä esim. Scoop deluxe ja jos siihen ostas mastodon keulan, tää varmaan tulis samoihin hintoihin ku valmispaketti Scoop Double.

----------


## SBIAN

Vaihdoin kuten tuossa edellisissä viesteissä kerroin Fattyn jäykän keulan RockShoxin Blutoon 100mm joustolla ja aivan se perus joustokeula malliin. 

Tässä mielipiteitä:

Kysymys on siitä tarvitseeko läskipyörä ensinnäkään joustokeulaa ja sanoisin että talvella EI mutta kun lunta ei ole on se aivan ehdoton varuste myös läskipyörässä.

Hyödyt  kesä ajossa ymmärtää jokainen, meno on huomattavasti tasaisempaa röykkyisessä maastossa, renkaan heikkouksia paikataan jousituksella ja taas jousituksen heikkouksia renkaalla jolloin päästää kokonaisuuteen millaista ei jäykkäkeula ja vaikka olisi kuinka hyvä rengas pääse kokemaan.

Kun talvikäyttö on tarpeeton ei keulaan kannata silti kovin isoa rahasummaa laittaa niin halvin malli Blutosta katsoin järkevämmäksi vaihtoehdoksi verrattuna Manitoun huomattavasti kalliimpaan jossa ei ole ratkaisevaa merkitystä läskipyörätapauksessa vaikka se parempi on varmasti säädöiltään, koska rengas läskipyörä tapauksessa korjaa keulan huonoja ominaisuuksia sopivalla paineen säädöllä.

Keulan vaihdolla saadaan pyörästä huomattavasti rullaavampi ja nopeampi ajaa maastossa koska rengaspainetta voi pitää korkeammalla kuin jäykällä keulalla. 

Keulan vaihto on aivan helppo mutta ainakaan tuo minun blutoni mukana ei tullut esim. käpyä eikä jarrusatulan adapteria jolla 160mm jarrusatulan kiinnitys pisteen olisi saanut muutettua 180mm jarrulevylle mikä tuossa pyörässä on vakiona.

Suosittelen joustokeulan hankkimista.

----------


## rantamies

Joustokeula auttaa mielestäni talvellakin. Etupään pito epätasaisella pinnalla on parempi ja korostuu alamäissä, osittain siitä syystä myös perää on helpompi kontrolloida mutkaisilla osuuksilla. Tänä talvena ainakin Tampereen seudulla polut ovat olleet kävelijöiden jäljiltä monttuosia ja keula on parantanut myös ajomukavuutta. Itsellä Double ja olen ollut pyörään erittäin tyytyväinen. Singlen kun saisi joustokeulalla, paremmilla jarruilla ja GX-vaihtajalla

----------


## hcf

> Tässä harkinnassa että hommaisin uuden läskin, nyt alla White 5 lite. Haluisin joustokeulallisen ja esim. bluton korkit ottaa Whitessä runkoon kiinni ku kääntää keulan linkkuun kuulemma, ja en tiiä oisko noi läpiakselit paremmat ku pikalinkut?
> Mutta ossaako joku heittää kokemuksia Scoop Doublesta? Tai ne ketkä on vaihtanut jäykkäkeulan joustoon onko ollut mitään ongelmia asennuksen tai yhteensopivuuden kanssa? Mietinnässä esim. Scoop deluxe ja jos siihen ostas mastodon keulan, tää varmaan tulis samoihin hintoihin ku valmispaketti Scoop Double.



Mulla on -18 double. Se vielä sillä jyrkemmällä keulalla mutta loivennettu angle headsetillä. -19 mallissa tuo on jo valmiksi loivempi.
Jousto tuli ku oli ranteet kipeenä jäykällä ajosta. Vanhempi oli mallia fatty. Talvella en kyllä mitään hyötyä tuosta blutosta näe. Mutta en talvella paljoa edes aja.
Kesällä paljonki hyötyä.
Ja läpiakseleista on todellaki hyötyä. Vanhassa fattyssä tuntu perä vähän notkuvan. Se oli pikalinkuilla.
Enpä minä keksi mitään valittamista tuosta doublesta. Kaikki on kestäny

----------


## Terohastag

> Vaihdoin kuten tuossa edellisissä viesteissä kerroin Fattyn jäykän keulan RockShoxin Blutoon 100mm joustolla ja aivan se perus joustokeula malliin.



Oisko heittää linkkiä keulaan niin voisin perehtyy näihin vähän

----------


## SBIAN

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...tapered-816155

----------


## TheMiklu

> Hyödyt  kesä ajossa ymmärtää jokainen, meno on huomattavasti tasaisempaa röykkyisessä maastossa, renkaan heikkouksia paikataan jousituksella ja taas jousituksen heikkouksia renkaalla jolloin päästää kokonaisuuteen millaista ei jäykkäkeula ja vaikka olisi kuinka hyvä rengas pääse kokemaan.
> 
> Kun talvikäyttö on tarpeeton ei keulaan kannata silti kovin isoa rahasummaa laittaa niin halvin malli Blutosta katsoin järkevämmäksi vaihtoehdoksi verrattuna Manitoun huomattavasti kalliimpaan jossa ei ole ratkaisevaa merkitystä läskipyörätapauksessa vaikka se parempi on varmasti säädöiltään, koska rengas läskipyörä tapauksessa korjaa keulan huonoja ominaisuuksia sopivalla paineen säädöllä.
> 
> Keulan vaihdolla saadaan pyörästä huomattavasti rullaavampi ja nopeampi ajaa maastossa koska rengaspainetta voi pitää korkeammalla kuin jäykällä keulalla.



Ei kyllä enempää vois samaa mieltä olla & kokemukset itellä justiinsa saman suuntaisia. En sano, etteikö täysjäykkä läski olisi erinomainen mutta itelle keula muutti läskin maastopyörämäiseksi. Varsinainen (teko?)syy oli kyynärpään operointi ja menon pehmentäminen. Varsinkin vähä isomman kuskin alla tuntuu aikas jebalta Blutollinen läski.

----------


## Antsah82

> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...tapered-816155



Nepä loppu heti. Mielestäni Mastodoniakin myytiin aika edukkaasti välillä, ei ollut kovin isoa eroa Blutoon.

----------


## SBIAN

Maksoi se sentään 555e ^

----------


## Antsah82

> Maksoi se sentään 555e ^



Eikö se Mastodon ollu jotain 444e? Nytkin lähtisi 499e.

----------


## mahead

Tais olla comp jossain 444 e ja pro parissa paikassa 555 e.

----------


## Hellfire

Sain kasattua toisen Silverback-pyöräni (edellisen maastopyörän kasasin viime vuonna). Nyt kysymys etuhaarukan toiminnasta. Onko normaalia, että etuhaarukka "lonksahtelee" melko paljon kun etujarrua pitää lukittuna ja pyörää työntää hiemaan eteen- tai taaksepäin? Vaikuttaa siltä, että haarukka olisi jotenkin löysä "emäputken" (?, onko tämä sama kuin"head tube") sisällä. Kyseessä siis Scoop Single 2019. Voihan tuo olla ihan normaalia, mutta hieman vaikuttaa siltä, että jotakin pitäisi vielä kiristää jostakin. Kun vain tietäisi mitä. Ohjainkannattimen yläpäässä oleva kiristysmutteri on kyllä ihan tiukasti kiinni mutta ei se taitaisi vaikuttaa tähän vaikkakin olisi löysällä?

Sivuhuomio: Yllätyin todella positiivisesti kun nostin etupyörän laatikosta. Olin varautunut "hieman" raskaampaan painoon. Sama koskee koko pyörää koottuna. Yllättävän kevyt se kuitenkin on jos vertaa ulkonäon perusteella arvioituun painoon.

----------


## JK-

Lonksuminen ei ole normaalia jos tosiaan tulee emäputkesta

Löysäsithän stemmin pultit ennen kuin kiristit ohjainlaakerin ruuvia?

Jos taas kokeilit jarrua vasten, jarrupalat antaa hieman myöten: eihän ääni lähde sieltä?

Tuntuuko väljää emäputken alapään ja haarukan välissä jarru päällä/seinää vasten liikuttaessa

----------


## &Cola

> Sain kasattua toisen Silverback-pyöräni (edellisen maastopyörän kasasin viime vuonna). Nyt kysymys etuhaarukan toiminnasta. Onko normaalia, että etuhaarukka "lonksahtelee" melko paljon kun etujarrua pitää lukittuna ja pyörää työntää hiemaan eteen- tai taaksepäin? Vaikuttaa siltä, että haarukka olisi jotenkin löysä "emäputken" (?, onko tämä sama kuin"head tube") sisällä. Kyseessä siis Scoop Single 2019. Voihan tuo olla ihan normaalia, mutta hieman vaikuttaa siltä, että jotakin pitäisi vielä kiristää jostakin. Kun vain tietäisi mitä. Ohjainkannattimen yläpäässä oleva kiristysmutteri on kyllä ihan tiukasti kiinni mutta ei se taitaisi vaikuttaa tähän vaikkakin olisi löysällä?
> 
> Sivuhuomio: Yllätyin todella positiivisesti kun nostin etupyörän laatikosta. Olin varautunut "hieman" raskaampaan painoon. Sama koskee koko pyörää koottuna. Yllättävän kevyt se kuitenkin on jos vertaa ulkonäon perusteella arvioituun painoon.



Etuhaarukan löysyyttä ihmettelin itsekin tällä viikolla kasatessani Scoop Singleä.
Singlen mukana tullut systeemi millä koko etupää kiristetään kasaan oli minulle uuden tyyppinen.

Järkeilin sen lopulta niin, että kiristin ensin sen sisemmän pienemmän kuusiokolomutterin kiinni 3-4 Nm momentilla, jolloin kivet(?) puristavat emäputkea sisältä päin pitäen paketin jo suht hyvin kasassa.

Viimeisen silaus oli, kun hoksasin että sitä mustaa "korkkia" voi myös kiristää isommalla kuusiokololla ihan siitä päältä. Tämän laitoin myös muistaakseni 3-4 Newtonin momenttiin.

Tällä tavoin sain etupään välyksen kokonaan pois.

Olis hienoa jos joku kokeneempi kertoo tuliko tehtyä oikein etupään kiristys tällä tavoin.

Sen lisäksi olis hienoa, jos jostain löytyisi räjäytyskuva kyseisen keulan kasauksesta.

----------


## Hellfire

> Lonksuminen ei ole normaalia jos tosiaan tulee emäputkesta
> 
> Löysäsithän stemmin pultit ennen kuin kiristit ohjainlaakerin ruuvia?
> 
> Jos taas kokeilit jarrua vasten, jarrupalat antaa hieman myöten: eihän ääni lähde sieltä?
> 
> Tuntuuko väljää emäputken alapään ja haarukan välissä jarru päällä/seinää vasten liikuttaessa



Kyllä, löysäsin stemmin pultit eli tanko oli "vapaana". 

Tässä video ongelmasta. Väljyyttä on itse asiassa emäputken yläpäässä eikä alapäässä kuten aluksi ajattelin.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lmmh7qp5yv..._1593.MOV?dl=0

----------


## Hellfire

> Etuhaarukan löysyyttä ihmettelin itsekin tällä viikolla kasatessani Scoop Singleä.
> Singlen mukana tullut systeemi millä koko etupää kiristetään kasaan oli minulle uuden tyyppinen.
> 
> Järkeilin sen lopulta niin, että kiristin ensin sen sisemmän pienemmän kuusiokolomutterin kiinni 3-4 Nm momentilla, jolloin kivet(?) puristavat emäputkea sisältä päin pitäen paketin jo suht hyvin kasassa.
> 
> Viimeisen silaus oli, kun hoksasin että sitä mustaa "korkkia" voi myös kiristää isommalla kuusiokololla ihan siitä päältä. Tämän laitoin myös muistaakseni 3-4 Newtonin momenttiin.
> 
> Tällä tavoin sain etupään välyksen kokonaan pois.
> 
> ...



Ei auttanut tuo "korkin" kiristäminen. Lonksuu aika pahasti kyllä vieläkin. Taidan suosiolla laittaa viestiä Verkkokauppaan koska ei taida olla ihan normaalia, että näin käyttäytyy. Voihan pyörän toki palauttaakin, mutta harmittaisi jonkun verran kun kerran tuli hankittua ensimmäinen läskipyörä.

----------


## JK-

Eli tuossahan onkin kuitukeula, kiristysmutteri ohjainputkessa on kuvan kaltainen. Ja laakeri on videon mukaan löysällä 

Ota korkki ja kuusiokoloruuvi irti, löysää ohjainputken sisällä olevaa onttoa koloruuvia ja paina käpy pohjaan, kiristä uudelleen kiinni

Seuraavaksi hattu päälle ja koloruuvilla keula kireäksi.

Nyt tuo käpy on luultavimmin päässyt nousemaan putkessa ja hattu kiristyy vain tuota vasten eikä tiukkaa itse laakeria.

Toinen vaihtoehto on että ohjainputki on liian pitkä, lisäspacer auttaa tuohon

----------


## Hellfire

Kiitos neuvosta! Pitää testata, tuo käpy on tosiaan yläpäässä joten palaan asiaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Hellfire

Valitettavasti tuo ei auttanut. Poistin hatun, avasin stemmin ruuvit, löysäsin käpyä ja annoin valahtaa alas jonka jälkeen kiristin. Ei auttanut tuhon väljyyteen. Hattukin kiinnittyy itse asiassa käpyyn, joten sen perusteella näissä kävyn varmaan pitääkin olla yläasennossa? Mites &Colalla oli? Kai tää pitää viedä huoltoon kun ei uudessa pyörässä tällaisia ongelmia saisi olla. Ei sitten ajeta ensimmäistä lenkkiä tänään  :Irvistys: 

Kiitoksia JK joka tapauksessa avusta.

----------


## SBIAN

Tuota noin....eihän vaan sulla ole se tilanne että emäputki on hiukan pitkä eli vaikka kiristät tuossa tapauksessa vaikka kuinka kireälle ei välys häviä. Eli tutkippas nyt tarkkaan että ei ole tällainen tilanne. Emäputken päästä hiukan pois tai yksi tämmipala myös stemmin yläpuolelle siis kiristys prikan alle. Epäilen vahvasti että ongelmasi on tässä  :Hymy: 

Noissa hämääntyy helposti kun stemmin yläpuolella ei ole yhtään temmirinkulaa jolloin jos emäputki on muutaman millin liian pitkä ei kiristys varmasti onnistu koska kiristys ei paina koko nippua kasaan vaan pelkkää emäputken päätä.


KÄVYN EI PIDÄ OLLA YLÄ ASENNOSSA vaan n. 1-15cm emäputken päästä alempana.

----------


## Hellfire

> Tuota noin....eihän vaan sulla ole se tilanne että emäputki on hiukan pitkä eli vaikka kiristät tuossa tapauksessa vaikka kuinka kireälle ei välys häviä. Eli tutkippas nyt tarkkaan että ei ole tällainen tilanne. Emäputken päästä hiukan pois tai yksi tämmipala myös stemmin yläpuolelle siis kiristys prikan alle. Epäilen vahvasti että ongelmasi on tässä 
> 
> Noissa hämääntyy helposti kun stemmin yläpuolella ei ole yhtään temmirinkulaa jolloin jos emäputki on muutaman millin liian pitkä ei kiristys varmasti onnistu koska kiristys ei paina koko nippua kasaan vaan pelkkää emäputken päätä.



Voihan se näinkin olla. Ihmetyttää vain, että voiko uudessa pyörässä olla tällaista mokaa jo tehtaalta lähtiessä? Varmaan paikallisessa pyöräliikkeissä osaavat auttaa (olen täysin nöösi näiden asioiden kanssa)?

----------


## SBIAN

Kaikissa tuotteissa voi olla pieniä virheitä siksi pyörätkin pitäisi myyjän toimesta säätää valmiiksi mutta kun pyörä myydään paketissa ja vaikka kuinka sanotaan että pyörä on valmiiksi säädetty ennen toimitusta niin tahtoo vaan olla että se on pelkää lupausta mutta ei toteutusta. 

Tee nämä tarkistukset jos haluat:

Nyt kun kaikki on paikallaan ja vielä kireällä irroita se emäputken päässä oleva kiristys lätkä joka siis on yhdellä kiristettävällä kuusiokolo ruuvilla(jolla välys säädetään), katso sen jälkeen onko emäputken pää jo nyt tasalla stemmin yläreunan kanssa vai onko emäputken pää alempana stemmin yläpinnasta....se pitäisi olla alempana n.3-5mm ainakin jos ei ole, niin vika on tuossa.


Sitten jos tuo edellä mainittu on OK katso onko emäputken sisällä oleva käpy emäputken sisässä n. 1-1.5cm alempana emäputken yläpinnasta jos ei ole niin laita ruuvi käpyyn kiini ja naputat varovasti vasaralla kävyn syvempään.

Noiden jomman kumman korjauksen jälkeen löysäät stemmin 2 ruuvia ja asetat kiristys prikan ruuveineen ja kiristät niin paljon että välys häviää, tämän jälkeen kiristät stemmin ruuvit ja ei muuta kuin ajoa.

----------


## Hellfire

> Kaikissa tuotteissa voi olla pieniä virheitä siksi pyörätkin pitäisi myyjän toimesta säätää valmiiksi mutta kun pyörä myydään paketissa ja vaikka kuinka sanotaan että pyörä on valmiiksi säädetty ennen toimitusta niin tahtoo vaan olla että se on pelkää lupausta mutta ei toteutusta. 
> 
> Tee nämä tarkistukset jos haluat:
> 
> Nyt kun kaikki on paikallaan ja vielä kireällä irroita se emäputken päässä oleva kiristys lätkä joka siis on yhdellä kiristettävällä kuusiokolo ruuvilla(jolla välys säädetään), katso sen jälkeen onko emäputken pää jo nyt tasalla stemmin yläreunan kanssa vai onko emäputken pää alempana stemmin yläpinnasta....se pitäisi olla alempana n.3-5mm ainakin jos ei ole, niin vika on tuossa.
> 
> 
> Sitten jos tuo edellä mainittu on OK katso onko emäputken sisällä oleva käpy emäputken sisässä n. 1-1.5cm alempana emäputken yläpinnasta jos ei ole niin laita ruuvi käpyyn kiini ja naputat varovasti vasaralla kävyn syvempään.
> 
> Noiden jomman kumman korjauksen jälkeen löysäät stemmin 2 ruuvia ja asetat kiristys prikan ruuveineen ja kiristät niin paljon että välys häviää, tämän jälkeen kiristät stemmin ruuvit ja ei muuta kuin ajoa.



No niin, taitaa sittenkin ensimmäinen ajo onnistua tänään  :Hymy:  Kävin paikallisessa pyöräliikkeessä, jossa näytettiin tuon kävyn ja tulpan yhteistoiminta. Sain mukaani myös pari "prikkaa" jos olisi ollut tarvetta.

Kiristys ei siis onnistunut käyttäjän tietämättömyyden vuoksi. En ymmärtänyt, että käpy ja tulppa tulee kiristää yhdessä. Olin poistanut tulpan ja kiertänyt sen takaisin erikseen jolloin tuota "vetoa" ei tapahtunut (jos nyt osasin selittää asian oikein). Nyt ei enää "klappaa" tuosta kohdasta ja keula vaikuttaa tukevalta.

Kiitoksia (ja anteeksi) kaikille vastaajille kollektiivisesti! Onnistuihan tämä lopulta ja ei pyörässä ollutkaan mitään tehdasvikaa. Paikallinen pyöräliike sai samalla uuden tulevan asiakkaan vastineena hyvälle palvelulle. Pumput ja muut tarvikkeet ostan jatkossa aivan varmasti heiltä.

----------


## JiiPee75

Joo ei se valmiiksi säädetty oikein aina näköjään täyty näissä. Oma Scoop Single oli laatikosta ottaen yhdeksänvaihteinen ja vain etujarruilla varustettu... Vaihtajan rajoitinruuvit piti säätää ja takajarrut ilmata.

----------


## Anaxagore

Onko muilla uusien scoop singlejen omistajilla etuhaarukassa jarrusatulan pultit näin jarrulevyyn nähden?
kuva

Näin äkkiseltään tuntuisi siltä että pultit kuuluisi olla jarrulevyn suuntaisesti eikä jarrulevyä lähestyvästi.

Omassa singlessä toimi paketista otettuna 10 vaihdetta 11:sta. Onneksi katsoin heti korvakkeen suoruuden työkalulla. Oli vinossa ja suoristin. Sitten rupesi säädöt vaikuttamaan ja kaikki vaihteet löytymään. Että sellaista kasaustyön laatua.

----------


## JiiPee75

> Onko muilla uusien scoop singlejen omistajilla etuhaarukassa jarrusatulan pultit näin jarrulevyyn nähden?
> kuva
> 
> Näin äkkiseltään tuntuisi siltä että pultit kuuluisi olla jarrulevyn suuntaisesti eikä jarrulevyä lähestyvästi.
> 
> Omassa singlessä toimi paketista otettuna 10 vaihdetta 11:sta. Onneksi katsoin heti korvakkeen suoruuden työkalulla. Oli vinossa ja suoristin. Sitten rupesi säädöt vaikuttamaan ja kaikki vaihteet löytymään. Että sellaista kasaustyön laatua.



Itse asiassa omassani on myös nuo pultit hieman vinossa levyyn nähden kun tänään katsoin. Noilla ei kyllä sinänsä ole merkitystä kunhan vastinpinta on oikeassa kulmassa levyyn, nuo aluslevyt tasoittavat pulttien vinon asennon.

----------


## Anaxagore

> Itse asiassa omassani on myös nuo pultit hieman vinossa levyyn nähden kun tänään katsoin. Noilla ei kyllä sinänsä ole merkitystä kunhan vastinpinta on oikeassa kulmassa levyyn, nuo aluslevyt tasoittavat pulttien vinon asennon.



Omassani ainakin prikat on vakion 180mm levyn kanssa niin lähellä levyä että 200mm levyllä ottanee kiinni levyyn vaikka kuinka asemoisi.
toinen kuva

----------


## mikkoniila

Ite myös hurahtanut tähän fatbike-touhuun kun firman felttejä on talven lenkittänyt. Seurauksena kova kuume ostaa oma pyörä. Apuja/neuvoja valintaan kun vaihtoehdot on joko scoop single tai fatty.

----------


## hcf

^No ostat tietenki sen kalliimman jos varaa on

----------


## JiiPee75

> Ite myös hurahtanut tähän fatbike-touhuun kun firman felttejä on talven lenkittänyt. Seurauksena kova kuume ostaa oma pyörä. Apuja/neuvoja valintaan kun vaihtoehdot on joko scoop single tai fatty.



Itsellä vastaava pohdiskelu päätyi singleen kun halusin pärjätä yhdellä vaihtajalla, lisäksi kaikkinensa paremmat osat.

----------


## mikkoniila

Laitoin kerralla elämän risaseksi ja hain paikallisesta liikkeestä feltin doubledee seiskakymppisen ja erittäin tyytyväinen ostokseeni

----------


## hcf

SIlverbackin verkkokaupassa näyttää olevan vapaarattaitakin ainaki 17/18 malleihin. Ja kokonainen QR napa.
Ja hiilikuituhaarukkakin. Tuon melekeen vois ostaa ens talveksi

----------


## SBIAN

Suosittelen ainakin sellaiselle jolla on Bluto keulana ja jos haluaan todella hienosti sopivan lokarin joka todella suojaa ja on hienon näköinen niin tällaista:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJSgZss86Pc

----------


## harald

Olen nyt varmaan kolmatta kertaa viettänyt iltaa tuon bluton, fathuggerin ja kuumailmapuhaltimen kanssa. Jos Budin haluaa eteen pitää vähän jumpata. Edessä oleva lippa pitää suoristaa, keskeltä pitää nostaa lisää tilaa ja joustinjalkojen stefojen kohdalla pitää leventää fathuggeria. Kyllä sen saa sopimaan, mutta pitää hieroa.

----------


## PedroK

Mucky Nutz toimii miestäni ihan riittävästi. Makuasioita, mutta onhan tuo ihan jäätävän näköinen. 

Lähetetty minun ANE-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SBIAN

Nyt en kyllä ymmärrä, oma lokarini meni heittämällä paikalleen ei tarvinnut kuumailmapuhallinta eikä muutakaan temppuja. Niin ja on tuo niin tyylliin sopiva ja näöllisesti kokonaisuutta rikkomaton verrattuna markkinoilla oleviin kaiken maailman läpysköihin ja vielä se että se oikeasti toimii niin kuin sen pitää eli rapa pysyy loitolla.

----------


## harald

Juu, menee se heittämällä ja Jj 4.0" pyörii hyvin. Bud on varmaan isoimpia renkaita 4.8" kokoluokassa niin sen kanssa tulee haasteita.

----------


## sKaidi

Terve!
Olen aloittamassa kyseisen harrastuksen ja katoin että nuo silverbackit olisi tosiaan oiva vaihtoehto.
Mutta mikä noista verkkiksen pyöristä on paras hinta/laatusuhteelta?
En välttämättä tarvitse tuota joustohaarukkaa... Ainakaan vielä.. Ja uskon että osaan modata noita ja tilata eri osia/asentaa tarvittaessa.

Asun lapissa niin päädyin fatbikeen koska täällä riittää tuota erämaata ja talvi vallitsee suurimman osan ajasta.
Ajo on töihin 3km + metsä, soratiet ja muu erämaa.

Eli  https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...2DNhDQMWhD2yJ5
https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...jP9hDFajhDaSFv
https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...BS0hDzOvZX8V9s
https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...2DNhDQMWhD2yJ5

    tai tää joustollinen, kannattaako maksa extraa? 
https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...2DNhDQMWhD2yJ5

Tonnin insera häviää osalle noista ainakin painon osalta?
https://www.karkkainen.com/verkkokau...chTerm=fatbike

Ja sitten vielä viimeinen kysymys. Onko tämä sähköpyörä aivan pommi? Käsittääkseni vaihteet sun muut halvimman silverbackin luokkaa?
https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...HfnhDwy2hDaOqh

----------


## hcf

Sanoisin että jos ajosi on pääsääntösesti kesäisin ja maastossa niin sillon jousituksesta on paljon hyötyä.
Talvella tuo on vähä ongelmallinen

----------


## JiiPee75

Soratielle tuo Singlen hiilikuituhaarukka riittää hyvin, ainakin itsellä, syö pahimmat tärinät käsiltä.

----------


## sianluca

Olen käyttänyt Lapissa silverbackin scooppia nyt pian vuoden verran, ajelen sillä talviajot, työmatka-ajot ja hankalammat ajot suopohjaisilla poluilla. Parempipohjaisilla poluilla ja tunturikiipeämiseen kyllä käytän kevyttä jäykkäperäistä maasturia. Olen kyllä ollut silvebackiin tyytyväinen, viimeksi ajelin moottorikelkkareittejä pitkin sulavan lumen kelillä, kaksi eturatasta antaa mukavasti pienempiä välityksiä hidasta etenemistä varten. Paksupyörä on kyllä mukava etenijä kun ajaa mönkijäurilla hiekkapohjaisessa maastossa, kuten Pöyrisjärvellä tai Tarvantovaarassa. Myös moottorikelkkareiteillä kesällä pärjää ainakin helpommilla suo-osuuksilla jotenkin ajettavasti.

----------


## SBIAN

Ensinnäkin Silverback on varmasti yksi tämän hetken läskipyörämarkkinoilla parhaita jos vertaa miten paljon pyörä vastaa siihen laitetua rahaa, ei mitään puutteita ja eri vaihtoehtoja samasta pyörästä jne... Oikeastaan tuossa on se kaikki mitä läskipyörässä pitää olla ja kaikki mitä on tuon lisäksi on turhaa :Hymy: 


Mutta tuo hiilikuitu keula, on itsensäpettämistä kuvitella että keula jotenkin tasaisi tai vaimentaisi käsille tulevaa tärinää, tuollainen 200e keula ei ole kuin yksi blig osa pyörässä jolla ei tosiaankaan ole mitään muuta virkaa kuin se tekee pyörästä näyttävämmän.

Sen sijaan jos oikeasti haluaa että meno on pehmeämpää vaatii Silverback oikean ilmakeulan ja se onkin erittäin suositeltava varuste tähän pyörään, ero ajossa on niin suuri että sitä ei sanoin osaa kuvitella ja sitä ei voi tietää ennen kuin on päässyt sitä kokeilemaan.

----------


## SilverSingle

Moi

Pakko kertoa oma lyhyt kokemukseni Silverbackin pyörästä. Pitää nyt sanoa, että en voi koko merkkiä tuomita kun minulla on vain tämä yksi kokemus.. Mutta pakko kertoa tämä yksittäinen tarina. 

Lähes vuoden ajan pähkäilin fillarin ostoa, koska juoksuharrastuksessa on tullut noita rasitusvammoja. Halusin läskipyörän, jotta kuntoilun lisäksi myös talvisin voisin pyöräillä työmatkat. Säästelin rahaa ja lueskelin tietoa eri vaihtoehdoista. Päädyin silverbackin single scooppiin. Naapurin viimevuotista silverbackia pääsin koeajamaan, joten valinta oli selvä. 

Tilasin pyörän 30.4. verkkiksestä. Noin 10km koeajon jälkeen huomasin, että takajarru menee pohjaan eikä toimi kunnolla. Sen jälkeen huomasin, että pahvilaatikossakin on öljyä. Pyörä lähti sitten Salon BikeServiceen korjaukseen. Nyt on ollut vähän nihkeää tuo osien saanti. Ei ole vielä sitä jarrua tullut ja samalla huomasivat, että etuakselikin on viallinen. Eli siis kaksi viallista osaa on pyörässä. Ainakin tuon etuakselin osalta on ilmeisesti kyse laajemmasta ongelmasta eli vikaa ollut muissakin -19 mallin pyörissä. 

Tilanne on aika hermoja raastava. Väkisinkin hiipii sellainen ajatus mieleen, että pääseekö kyseisellä fillarilla tänä kesänä ajamaan. Vai meneekö ensi lumille.

Onko kenellä muulla samanlaista probleemaa?

----------


## Makkke

> Moi
> 
> Pakko kertoa oma lyhyt kokemukseni Silverbackin pyörästä. Pitää nyt sanoa, että en voi koko merkkiä tuomita kun minulla on vain tämä yksi kokemus.. Mutta pakko kertoa tämä yksittäinen tarina. 
> 
> Lähes vuoden ajan pähkäilin fillarin ostoa, koska juoksuharrastuksessa on tullut noita rasitusvammoja. Halusin läskipyörän, jotta kuntoilun lisäksi myös talvisin voisin pyöräillä työmatkat. Säästelin rahaa ja lueskelin tietoa eri vaihtoehdoista. Päädyin silverbackin single scooppiin. Naapurin viimevuotista silverbackia pääsin koeajamaan, joten valinta oli selvä. 
> 
> Tilasin pyörän 30.4. verkkiksestä. Noin 10km koeajon jälkeen huomasin, että takajarru menee pohjaan eikä toimi kunnolla. Sen jälkeen huomasin, että pahvilaatikossakin on öljyä. Pyörä lähti sitten Salon BikeServiceen korjaukseen. Nyt on ollut vähän nihkeää tuo osien saanti. Ei ole vielä sitä jarrua tullut ja samalla huomasivat, että etuakselikin on viallinen. Eli siis kaksi viallista osaa on pyörässä. Ainakin tuon etuakselin osalta on ilmeisesti kyse laajemmasta ongelmasta eli vikaa ollut muissakin -19 mallin pyörissä. 
> 
> Tilanne on aika hermoja raastava. Väkisinkin hiipii sellainen ajatus mieleen, että pääseekö kyseisellä fillarilla tänä kesänä ajamaan. Vai meneekö ensi lumille.
> ...



Olisit vaan suoraan vaatinut uutta pyörää verkkokaupalta, etkä olisi lähtenyt huoltohommiin. Tai kokeile saada verkkokauppa taistelemaan huoltohommien kanssa ja vaadit uutta pyörää tilalle. Yksi vaihtoehto on myös kaupanpurku, jos niikseen menee. Paras vaihtoehto on suoraan mennä pyörän kanssa kauppaan, jolloin parhaassa tapauksessa kävelet ulos uuden pyörän kanssa.

----------


## solisti

> Tilasin pyörän 30.4. verkkiksestä. 
> Onko kenellä muulla samanlaista probleemaa?



Mikset palauta pyörää ja tilaa uutta tilalle?

Shimano Deore M6000 jarruihin luulisi löytyvän varaosat Suomestakin.
Akselin ongelmista en ole mistään lukenut. Mikä siinä oli vialla?

----------


## SilverSingle

Näin ajattelin itsekin että taisin mokata kun lähetin korjaukseen sen fillarin. Yhtä hyvin olisin voinut palauttaa ja tilata uuden. Tosin nyt tuo etuakselin vika on sellainen että en tiedä auttaako pyörän vaihtaminen. onko niillä varastossa kaikki Scoop singlet tuolla viallisella etuakselilla...

Täytyy neuvotella vielä verkkokaupan kanssa jospa ne suostuisi vaihtamaan uuteen. 

Suoraan kauppaan en fillarin kanssa lähde koska välimatkaa 230km...

----------


## SilverSingle

Niin luulisi mutta pitääkö mun ite niitä lähteä etsimään? Asia on kuulemma hoidossa mutta verkkis ei kuulemma ota niihin jarruihin kantaa vaan bike service reklamoi shimanolle. 

Eipä se siitä akselista sanonu muuta kuin että ootko huomannut siinä mitään vikaa. Vastasin että en huomannut mutta en ole sillä kerennyt vielä ajamaan kuin sen 10km joten voinut jäädä huomaamatta. Sitten vaan sanoi että se pitää vaihtaa ja tätä vikaa on ollut muissakin singleissä. Siinä vaiheessa harmitti jo sen verran että en kyennyt mitään järkevää kysymään muuta kuin että meneekö kuukausi vai miten kauan. Siihen vastasi että tuskin niin kauan.

----------


## solisti

> Niin luulisi mutta pitääkö mun ite niitä lähteä etsimään? Asia on kuulemma hoidossa mutta verkkis ei kuulemma ota niihin jarruihin kantaa vaan bike service reklamoi shimanolle. 
> 
> Eipä se siitä akselista sanonu muuta kuin että ootko huomannut siinä mitään vikaa. Vastasin että en huomannut mutta en ole sillä kerennyt vielä ajamaan kuin sen 10km joten voinut jäädä huomaamatta. Sitten vaan sanoi että se pitää vaihtaa ja tätä vikaa on ollut muissakin singleissä. Siinä vaiheessa harmitti jo sen verran että en kyennyt mitään järkevää kysymään muuta kuin että meneekö kuukausi vai miten kauan. Siihen vastasi että tuskin niin kauan.



Juu, ei tarvi itse...tarkoitin lähinnä sitä huoltoa. Ja jos sieltä ollaan yhteydessä Shimanoon, niin tuskin kestää tolkuttoman kauan. Saatpahan nyt ainakin tsekatun pyörän allesi, jahka se sieltä valmistuu. Joskus on huono tuuri joidenkin osien kanssa, eipä sille mitään voi... ainakin takuulle tuli nyt käyttöä.

----------


## SilverSingle

> Juu, ei tarvi itse...tarkoitin lähinnä sitä huoltoa. Ja jos sieltä ollaan yhteydessä Shimanoon, niin tuskin kestää tolkuttoman kauan. Saatpahan nyt ainakin tsekatun pyörän allesi, jahka se sieltä valmistuu. Joskus on huono tuuri joidenkin osien kanssa, eipä sille mitään voi... ainakin takuulle tuli nyt käyttöä.




No joo kiitos vaan tsemppauksesta. Täytyy yrittää ajatella positiivisesti  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hcf

> No joo kiitos vaan tsemppauksesta. Täytyy yrittää ajatella positiivisesti



Oliko pyörähuolto edes verkkokauppa.com:in sopimushuolto paikka? Takuu asiat pitäs hoitaa semmosessa ku saavat laskuttaa verkkokauppaa. Muuten tulee korjaukset omasta pussista

----------


## SilverSingle

On joo. Ja ennen huoltoon lähtöä sanoin että laittakaa se pyörä sellaseen paikkaan missä mahdollisimman nopeasti hoituu. Suosittelivat tuota bike serviceä. Verkkokauppa.com järjesti pyörän kuljetuksen sinne.

----------


## Hellfire

Silversingle, saitko mitään lisätietoa minkälaisesta ongelmasta etuakselin kanssa olisi kyse? Tätäkin ketjua lukee varmaan moni uuden Singlen omistaja (minä mukaanlukien), joten luulisi täälläkin käsitelleen asiaa jos se olisi hyvin yleinen. Akseleitahan saa tilattua ihan Silverbackin verkkokaupastakin joten ei luulisi huollolla olevan pahempia haasteita löytää sopivaa varaosaa.

----------


## Mi2

> Moi
> 
> Pakko kertoa oma lyhyt kokemukseni Silverbackin pyörästä. Pitää nyt sanoa, että en voi koko merkkiä tuomita kun minulla on vain tämä yksi kokemus.. Mutta pakko kertoa tämä yksittäinen tarina. 
> 
> Lähes vuoden ajan pähkäilin fillarin ostoa, koska juoksuharrastuksessa on tullut noita rasitusvammoja. Halusin läskipyörän, jotta kuntoilun lisäksi myös talvisin voisin pyöräillä työmatkat. Säästelin rahaa ja lueskelin tietoa eri vaihtoehdoista. Päädyin silverbackin single scooppiin. Naapurin viimevuotista silverbackia pääsin koeajamaan, joten valinta oli selvä. 
> 
> Tilasin pyörän 30.4. verkkiksestä. Noin 10km koeajon jälkeen huomasin, että takajarru menee pohjaan eikä toimi kunnolla. Sen jälkeen huomasin, että pahvilaatikossakin on öljyä. Pyörä lähti sitten Salon BikeServiceen korjaukseen. Nyt on ollut vähän nihkeää tuo osien saanti. Ei ole vielä sitä jarrua tullut ja samalla huomasivat, että etuakselikin on viallinen. Eli siis kaksi viallista osaa on pyörässä. Ainakin tuon etuakselin osalta on ilmeisesti kyse laajemmasta ongelmasta eli vikaa ollut muissakin -19 mallin pyörissä. 
> 
> Tilanne on aika hermoja raastava. Väkisinkin hiipii sellainen ajatus mieleen, että pääseekö kyseisellä fillarilla tänä kesänä ajamaan. Vai meneekö ensi lumille.
> ...



Mulla vuoti takajarru oliivista. Katkaisin letkun ja laitoin uudet liitososat, lisäsin öljyä ja ilmasin jarrun, Shimanossahan sen voi tehdä kätevästi yläkautta. Kymmenen minuuttia otti ja pyörä oli kunnossa. Tietty paha juttu sellaiselle, jolla ei satu olemaan osia jemmassa.

----------


## tobv

Viimein tilaan läskin, kun Verkkokauppa.com:ssa on alennukset päällä joistain malleista.
Scoop Fatty lähtee tilaukseen, mutta epäselvää että otanko M vai L-koon, kun pituutta on 178cm ja jalan sisämitta 82,5cm?

----------


## SBIAN

Kyllä L on sinun koko

----------


## hcf

Eikö ole aijempia kokemuksia maastopyöristä että sais vähä osviittaa kumpi sopii paremmin?
Sattuu just tuohon väliin.

https://portal.silverbacklab.com/b2b...ide%202018.pdf

----------


## tobv

Ei oikein ole aiempaa kokemusta kuin markettimaastureista  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## SBIAN

Tykkäätkö tilavammasta ohjaamosta vai tiivimmästä jos haluat että tiivimpi niin M jos haluat tilavamman ota L eli M koossa ohjaustanko on lähempänä ja ajo asento hieman pystympi kun taas L koossa tilanne on päin vastainen, mutta L koko on lähempänä sinun mittojasi mutta M:kin menee riippuen mistä tykkää.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Korkkas oikeanpuoleisesta kammesta polkimen kierre osittain. Sain kyllä polkimen kiinni loppuun asti. Pitäiskö kierretapilla kokeilla avata kierre vai ostaa uusi kampi? Vuosimallia 2017

----------


## Reiska79

Onko porukka modaillut paikkaa toiselle juomapullolle noihin 2019-mallisiin? Ostin alkuvuodesta ylivuotisen juuri kahden pullotelineen paikan takia poistosta ja nyt tuntuisi, että runkokoko voisi olla pykälää pienempikin. Olen hieman katsellut käytettyjä kuituläskejä, mutta ei ole vielä kohdalle osunut ja Verkkokaupan kamppiksen myötä alkoi hotsittaa josko vaihtelisi "toistaiseksi" alle Sinkun M-koossa, nyt Fatty L:nä. Tuo puuttuva juomapulloteline vain harmina, kun juomavöistä tai repuista en välitä, mutta perso olen juomalle. Onko tähän apuja? Oletteko kokeilleet jotain universal mounteja tai adaptereja, reikien poraamista tms?

tobv: Kyselit pyörän koosta. Itse olen pitkäjalkainen 181,5 cm ja tosiaan M jäi alunperin satulaputkesta hieman naftiksi, mutta L tuntuu stemmin lyhennyksen ja inline-satulaputken asennuksen jälkeenkin hieman isolta, tai "hytti" nyt aika sopiva, mutta totesin, että pidempiäkin satulaputkia löytyy, kun jäi aika vähästä kiinni - ja ajoasento ja pyörän käsiteltävyys varmasti M:ssä itselleni parempi. Pyörän koko on aivan makuasia. Jos on selkä-/hartiavaivaa ja/tai pitää rennommasta ajoasennosta ja ketterämmästä pyörästä, niin varmasi M sinulle. Jos taas ei vaivoja ja pidät vayhdikkaammasta menosta, matalammasta asennosta ja et välttämättä ajele syheröisissä paikoissa, niin L voi olla  yhtä hyvä. Sinulle taitaa varmasti juuri hyvin riittää orggis-satulaputki M:ssäkin, kun koipesi ~4 cm lyhyemmät kuin minulla. Jos mahdollista, niin käy koeajolla. Toki Verkkiksessähän pyörillä on kohtuullisen ajon jälkeenkin vieä vaihto-/palautusoikeus, mutta ei toki tiedä onko tuon jälkeen enää sopivia kokoja jäljellä. Tietenkin voit ottaa molemmat ja palauttaa epäsopivamman.  :Hymy:  Koeajollehan ei ainakaan Oulussa päästetty ennen edellisen ostoa. Lähes lompsin jo siksi ostamaan pyörän muualta, mutta otin nyt mukaan kuitenkin talvella.

----------


## SBIAN

Anne Tempakkan radio ohjelmassa  olen erillainen nuori, Anneli aloitti ohjeistuksen aina näin, rakas Reiska 79 pullon kiinnittämiseen on monenlaisia vaihtoehtoja tässä ohessa sinulle muutamia vaihtoehtoja linkin muodossa :Hymy: : https://bikepacking.com/index/add-cage-mounts-bike/

Mutta älä poraa runkoon yhtään reikää.

----------


## Reiska79

> Anne Tempakkan radio ohjelmassa  olen erillainen nuori, Anneli aloitti ohjeistuksen aina näin, rakas Reiska 79 pullon kiinnittämiseen on monenlaisia vaihtoehtoja tässä ohessa sinulle muutamia vaihtoehtoja linkin muodossa: https://bikepacking.com/index/add-cage-mounts-bike/
> 
> Mutta älä poraa runkoon yhtään reikää.



Kiitos tästä. Ei ollutkaan ihan ensimmäisenä ajatuksena reikien poraaminen. Vertaistukea lähinnä hain ja kokemuksia. Kohtuudella tuli guuglattua ja suurin osa noista patenteista löytyikin jo netin syövereistä, mutta onko porukka kokenut näitä, tai joitakin noista oikeasti toimiviksi, vai lipsuuko, naarmuttaako runkoa jne.?

----------


## SBIAN

Naarmuuttumisen voi estää suoja teippaamalla ja noissa tehdasvalmisteisissa tulee mukana yleensä kuminen suojus rungon ja kiristyspannan väliin, on olemassa myös satulan takaosaan kiinnitettäviä adaptereita juomapulloa varten. Eikö tuo ohjaustankoon kiinnittäminen tuntuisi kaikkein kätevimmältä, toiseksi satulan takaosaan, noihin paikkoihin lähtisin itse vastaavassa tilanteessa pullotelinettä laittamaan ihan vaan myös sen takia että ne ei olisi ihan niin kuralle ja pölylle alttiina.

----------


## SBIAN

Esimerkiksi tästä:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Motorcycle-....c100005.m1851

Tästä: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Motorcycle-....c100005.m1851

Katso täältä mieleinen: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...ORD%7C5079%3A0

----------


## hcf

Tuntuuko reiskasta että pitää kurottaa ohjaustangolle? Vai mikä sen saa tuntumaan isolta? Jos hartiat puutuu niin tanko nostolla auttaa
Jos olet pitkäjalkanen niin M: koossa ajoasento muuttuu varmaan sillai että istut korkeammalla tankoon nähden. Eli tulee vaan sporttisemmaksi ajoasento.

----------


## JiiPee75

> Mutta tuo hiilikuitu keula, on itsensäpettämistä kuvitella että keula jotenkin tasaisi tai vaimentaisi käsille tulevaa tärinää, tuollainen 200e keula ei ole kuin yksi blig osa pyörässä jolla ei tosiaankaan ole mitään muuta virkaa kuin se tekee pyörästä näyttävämmän.
> 
> Sen sijaan jos oikeasti haluaa että meno on pehmeämpää vaatii Silverback oikean ilmakeulan ja se onkin erittäin suositeltava varuste tähän pyörään, ero ajossa on niin suuri että sitä ei sanoin osaa kuvitella ja sitä ei voi tietää ennen kuin on päässyt sitä kokeilemaan.



Jaa, kyllä minusta vaan on vähempänä käsille hakkaaminen kun karkealla soratiellä ajaa, vs. jäykkä aluhaarukka. Toki erimerkin pyörästä ja renkaista kokemus tuolla aluhaarukalla. Selvähän se ettei tuo sitten kannokossa ja kivikossa mitään isoja tällejä syö mutta sellaisten alle nyrkinkokoisten kivien aiheuttamat tärähdykset vaimenee lähes kokonaan, ainakin niin paljon ettei meikäläisen ranteita vaivaa kuten ennen alu-, tai teräshaarukalla.

----------


## SBIAN

Siis tuonhan hiilikuitu keulan tarkoitushan olla jäykempi kuin alumiinisen ja sitä se todella on jos se on oikein tehty.

----------


## hcf

^^Ohjaustangollaki suuri merkitys. Mulla oli truvativ hussefeld comp tanko niin siinä meni ranteet paskaksi. Tanko ei anna yhtää anteeksi.
Laitoin sitte Sqlab 311 jossai on vähä suurempi taivutus 16astetta ja tanko antaa periksi hieman. Flex 10mm muistaakseni.
Rannekivut loppu siihen. 
Laitoin kuiten vielä varmuuden vuoksi blutolla varustetun pyörän tankoon kiinni ettei varmasti uusiudu.  :Leveä hymy:  Meni nimittäin kesä aika pieleen sen ranteen kans

----------


## solisti

> Siis tuonhan hiilikuitu keulan tarkoitushan olla jäykempi kuin alumiinisen ja sitä se todella on jos se on oikein tehty.



Jäykempi ohjaustuntuma kyllä, mutta myös vaimentaa nopeampia tärinöitä. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Reiska79

> Tuntuuko reiskasta että pitää kurottaa ohjaustangolle? Vai mikä sen saa tuntumaan isolta? Jos hartiat puutuu niin tanko nostolla auttaa
> Jos olet pitkäjalkanen niin M: koossa ajoasento muuttuu varmaan sillai että istut korkeammalla tankoon nähden. Eli tulee vaan sporttisemmaksi ajoasento.



Tuo on nyt aika hyväksi ohjaamolta säädetty, mutta kun satula lykätty inline-putkellakin aivan eteen, niin olettaisin että voimansiirto (jaloista kampiin) olisi parempi, jos istuisin hieman lähempänä ideaalia asentoa (siis siten että polvet eivät kovin paljoa ylittäisi polkimia kammet vaakatasossa). Samoin stemmi nyt 35 mm ja väittäisin että ohjaustuntuma olisi parempi "normaalin" pituisella stemmillä. Olen aina tykännyt ajaa tanko aika matalalla, mielestäni ohjaustuntuma on tuolloin paljon parempi. Voi johtu osittain siitäkin, että oikean (paremman käden) olkapää hervoton vanhoista kamppailuvammoista ja meno tuntuu stabiilimmalta matalammassa asennossa. Nytkin tanko on niin alhaalla kuin on varaa säätää - ja M:ssähän Stack on sen 4mm matalampi, mistä en usko haittaa olevan. Ylöshän tankoa saa tarpeen tullen risereilla, joita jo löytyy. Ja ihan ylipäätään, olettaisin että ajettavuus ei ainakaan huonone, jos ajaa itselleen sopivan pituisella vaakaputkella vs. että säätää ylipitkästä pyörästä ajoasennon aivan äärirajoille. Mulla yläkroppan pituus on varmaan suunnilleen sama kuin monella 170 cm mittaisella, joten kyllä tuo L vain vaakaputkeltaa on pitkä. Koeajoilla kenties parhaiten koskaan käteen geoltaan istunut pyörä on ollut Trekin 18,5"n Stache, jossa tuo vaakaputki pituudeltaan 601, eli hyvin lähellä Scooppien L:ää. Tuo ajoasennon mataluus ei tosiaan koskaan ole vaivannut, eikä mulle ole koskaan toiminut se "nosta tankoa" -ohje.

----------


## SBIAN

Ainakin tuossa 2018 mallin silverbackissä keulakulma on sellainen että pitkä stemmi tekee jo muutenkin yliherkästä ohjaustuntumasta vielä hervottomamman.

Omassa pyörässäni tein muutoksen melkein heti eli 35mm stemmi ja 785mm ohjaustanko rise 40mm ja johan muuttui ajo aivan erillaiseksi, rauhoitti pyörän koko olemusta ei pelkästään ohjausta, aivan uskomaton muutos. Ei enää tuntua kuin kohta mennään ohjaustangon yli varsinkin alamäessä, ei enää rauhatonta ohjaustuntumaa joka oli jopa hieman uraisella tiellä ajettaessa, ajo asento tietenkin nousi hieman joten auttoi myös näkemään eteenpäin ajettaessa ja ennakoimaan maastoa paremmin.
Olen erittäin tyytyväinen ollut tuohon muutokseen ja oikestaan kun katsoo tuon pyörän alkuperäistä geometriaa on juuri tuo ohjaustanko/keulakulma kaikkein eniten pielessä tuossa pyörässä ja sitä on vielä pahennettu entisestään laittamalla liian pitkä stemmi kun geometria aivan selvästi osoittaa tuohon kuuluvan mahdollisimman lyhyen stemmin mikä rauhoittaa yliherkän ohjauksen leveämmän ohjaustangon kanssa sekä tarkentaa ohjausta. Suosittelen tätä muutosta.

----------


## solisti

> Ainakin tuossa 2018 mallin silverbackissä keulakulma on sellainen että pitkä stemmi tekee jo muutenkin yliherkästä ohjaustuntumasta vielä hervottomamman.



Mulla on aina ollut kyllä sellainen käsitys, että pitkä stemmi nimenomaan rauhoittaa sitä ohjausta ja lyhempi tekee siitä herkemmän. Kuten esim. maantiepyörissä. Mulla on 2018 mallissa 80mm stemmi (S-koko) ja ohjaus ei ainakaan hervottomampi ole. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SBIAN

^ Tuo on aivan totta, noinhan se menee mutta asia ei ole ihan niin yksiselitteinen koska tuohon liittyy myös ohjaustangon leventäminen sekä painopisteen muuttuminen.
Jos ajatellaan mutterin aukaisua niin kireällä olevan mutterin aukaisuahan helpottaa pitkä vääntövarsi, eli mitä pidempi stemmi sen vähempi tarvitaan voimaa mutta myös laajempi liike eli ohjaustankoa saa kääntää enempi ennen kuin pyörä kääntyy verrattuna lyhyempään stemmiin. Nyt kun on asennettu lyhyempi stemmi on ohjaus raskaampi, sitä kompessoijaa leventämällä ohjaustankoa päästää likimain samaan lopputulokseen kuin alkuperäiselläkin pidemmällä stemmillä mutta painopisteen muutos keulakulmaan tekee ohjaustuntumasta aivan erillaisen siis omasta mielestäni huomattavasti paremman tuntuman ja vakaamman.

Oisko tuossa kyse ostoskärryn pyörä efektistä tuon keulan osalta jota tuossa pyörässä on alkuperäis kokoonpanossa :Hymy:

----------


## solisti

> ^ Tuo on aivan totta, noinhan se menee mutta asia ei ole ihan niin yksiselitteinen koska tuohon liittyy myös ohjaustangon leventäminen sekä painopisteen muuttuminen.
> Jos ajatellaan mutterin aukaisua niin kireällä olevan mutterin aukaisuahan helpottaa pitkä vääntövarsi, eli mitä pidempi stemmi sen vähempi tarvitaan voimaa mutta myös laajempi liike eli ohjaustankoa saa kääntää enempi ennen kuin pyörä kääntyy verrattuna lyhyempään stemmiin. Nyt kun on asennettu lyhyempi stemmi on ohjaus raskaampi, sitä kompessoijaa leventämällä ohjaustankoa päästää likimain samaan lopputulokseen kuin alkuperäiselläkin pidemmällä stemmillä mutta painopisteen muutos keulakulmaan tekee ohjaustuntumasta aivan erillaisen siis omasta mielestäni huomattavasti paremman tuntuman ja vakaamman.
> 
> Oisko tuossa kyse ostoskärryn pyörä efektistä tuon keulan osalta jota tuossa pyörässä on alkuperäis kokoonpanossa



Joo... Mullakin on Konan 760mm tanko pienellä taitolla, joten ei ihan vakiosetuppi toki sekään. 

Isoa eroa en huomannut kyllä ohjauksessa vs. 60mm. Vähän laiskempi ja hitaampi lienee paras kuvaus. Toki renkaatkin vaikuttaa jne. (D5 edessä). En ole kesäsetupilla ajanut vielä tuolla stemmillä. 

Tosin maantiepyörässäkään 30mm stemmin lyhennys ei tehnyt mulle massiivista muutosta käyttäytymiseen, joten kuskikin voi vaikuttaa lopputulokseen.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SBIAN

Suurimmaksi muuttujaksi arvioisin tuon painopisteen muuttumisen eli nyt paino jakaantuu paremmin sekä etu ja takapyörälle ollaan oikeammalla kohdalla pyörässä jolloin se tuo vakauden tuntua ajoon, suuntavakauden puute on tuossa pyörässä se ehkä pahin puute joka korostuu herkällä ohjauksella mutta ajajan painopiste runkoon nähden on yksi syy tuohon herkkyyteen ja tuolla alkuperäisellä stemmillä painopiste on viety vielä enempi pieleen ja siitä tunne että mennään ohjaustangon yli laskuissa on aivan ilmeinen, siihen tuo stemmin lyhennys ja ohjaustangon korotus/levennys antaa huomattavan parannuksen mutta kyllä se vaan rauhoittaa ohjaustakin.

----------


## SilverSingle

> Silversingle, saitko mitään lisätietoa minkälaisesta ongelmasta etuakselin kanssa olisi kyse? Tätäkin ketjua lukee varmaan moni uuden Singlen omistaja (minä mukaanlukien), joten luulisi täälläkin käsitelleen asiaa jos se olisi hyvin yleinen. Akseleitahan saa tilattua ihan Silverbackin verkkokaupastakin joten ei luulisi huollolla olevan pahempia haasteita löytää sopivaa varaosaa.



En ole varma. Täytyy kysyä lisätietoja siitä akseliviasta kun soitan sinne perjantaina ja tsekkaan taas että onko asia edennyt.

----------


## Antsah82

> Ainakin tuossa 2018 mallin silverbackissä keulakulma on sellainen että pitkä stemmi tekee jo muutenkin yliherkästä ohjaustuntumasta vielä hervottomamman.
> 
> Omassa pyörässäni tein muutoksen melkein heti eli 35mm stemmi ja 785mm ohjaustanko rise 40mm ja johan muuttui ajo aivan erillaiseksi, rauhoitti pyörän koko olemusta ei pelkästään ohjausta, aivan uskomaton muutos. Ei enää tuntua kuin kohta mennään ohjaustangon yli varsinkin alamäessä, ei enää rauhatonta ohjaustuntumaa joka oli jopa hieman uraisella tiellä ajettaessa, ajo asento tietenkin nousi hieman joten auttoi myös näkemään eteenpäin ajettaessa ja ennakoimaan maastoa paremmin.
> Olen erittäin tyytyväinen ollut tuohon muutokseen ja oikestaan kun katsoo tuon pyörän alkuperäistä geometriaa on juuri tuo ohjaustanko/keulakulma kaikkein eniten pielessä tuossa pyörässä ja sitä on vielä pahennettu entisestään laittamalla liian pitkä stemmi kun geometria aivan selvästi osoittaa tuohon kuuluvan mahdollisimman lyhyen stemmin mikä rauhoittaa yliherkän ohjauksen leveämmän ohjaustangon kanssa sekä tarkentaa ohjausta. Suosittelen tätä muutosta.



Et kuitenkaan ole laittanut angle headsettiä? Sehän vaikuttaa heti tuohon keulakulmaan. Itsellä superstarin -2 asteinen 2018 fattyssä. Tuo rauhaton ohjatuntuma tulee jo pelkästään eturenkaana alun perin olevalla Bulldozerilla vaihto Budiin auttoi kummasti myös.

Omassa on 700 ohjaustanko rise 40mm orkkis 60mm 6asteen stemmillä. Tuntuu, että vähän saisi nostaa vielä. Mietin jos kokeilisi jotain 50mm ja 17-25 asteen stemmiä.

Minkä valmistajan tanko tuo sinun on?

----------


## SBIAN

Spank spoon 785 40mm nousulla...tykkään

----------


## SBIAN

Tuossa tarkistin asia niin tuo stemmin mitan muistin väärin eli ei se ole 35mm vaan 50mm ABR spider ja ohjaustanko siis Spank spoon 785 40mm nousulla.

https://picclick.com/ABR-Spider-3D-A...675826586.html

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/.../rp-prod126882

----------


## Antsah82

> Tuossa tarkistin asia niin tuo stemmin mitan muistin väärin eli ei se ole 35mm vaan 50mm ABR spider ja ohjaustanko siis Spank spoon 785 40mm nousulla.
> 
> https://picclick.com/ABR-Spider-3D-A...675826586.html
> 
> https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/.../rp-prod126882




Ahaa, no sittenhän tuo stemmi on samantyylinen mitä itsekkin miettinyt. Onko tuo 0 asteen nousulla kun ei mainita mitään tuossa linkissä? Orkkis on fattyssä tosiaan 6 asteinen.

----------


## SBIAN

Joo suora stemmi.

----------


## SilverSingle

> Silversingle, saitko mitään lisätietoa minkälaisesta ongelmasta etuakselin kanssa olisi kyse? Tätäkin ketjua lukee varmaan moni uuden Singlen omistaja (minä mukaanlukien), joten luulisi täälläkin käsitelleen asiaa jos se olisi hyvin yleinen. Akseleitahan saa tilattua ihan Silverbackin verkkokaupastakin joten ei luulisi huollolla olevan pahempia haasteita löytää sopivaa varaosaa.



 

No niin eli äsken soittelin bike serviceen. Kyllä se vaan on vääränlainen se akseli. Päistä 15mm mutta keskellä kavennus 12mm. Johtaa siihen että paino ei lepää keskellä laakerin päällä. Ihmettelinkin että yllättävän tiukkaan joutuu kiristämään etuakselin, mutta siis tämä selittää asian. Bike service kertoi että verkkokaupan mukaan tämän ongelman piti poistua jo viime vuonna mutta nyt taas samaa ongelmaa jostain syystä. Varaosaa nyt sitten odotellaan. Siellä on verkkiksessä scooppia hyvässä alessa ja en tiedä kuinka monessa on tuo kokoonpano keulassa.

----------


## SBIAN

Oho...miten tuollaisella akselilla yleensä saa kiekon kiinni niin että siinä ei tunnu todella suurta välystä akselilla.

----------


## SilverSingle

> Oho...miten tuollaisella akselilla yleensä saa kiekon kiinni niin että siinä ei tunnu todella suurta välystä akselilla.



No siinä sitten tutkin ohjainlaakeria että onko se löysällä kunnes jarruvika löytyi ja hommat jäi kesken. Olisihan se klappi sieltä varmasti löytynyt jos olisi päässyt enemmän testaamaan pyörää. Ja varmaan te kokeneemmat pyörän kasaajat olisitte sen huomanneet heti kättelyssä.

----------


## Torspeedo

> No niin eli äsken soittelin bike serviceen. Kyllä se vaan on vääränlainen se akseli. Päistä 15mm mutta keskellä kavennus 12mm. Johtaa siihen että paino ei lepää keskellä laakerin päällä. Ihmettelinkin että yllättävän tiukkaan joutuu kiristämään etuakselin, mutta siis tämä selittää asian. Bike service kertoi että verkkokaupan mukaan tämän ongelman piti poistua jo viime vuonna mutta nyt taas samaa ongelmaa jostain syystä. Varaosaa nyt sitten odotellaan. Siellä on verkkiksessä scooppia hyvässä alessa ja en tiedä kuinka monessa on tuo kokoonpano keulassa.



Täällä uunituore läskipyöräamatööri. Tämän viestin innoittamana otin viikon vanhasta 2019 Fattystä etuakselin irti, ja samanlainen keskeltä hoikistettuhan se oli. Katsotaan mitä Verkkokauppa ja Silverlabs vastaavat kyselyyn akselin oikeellisuudesta. Ilman näkyviä oireita sillä kyllä tähän asti ehti ajella mutta mitään noista en tiedäkään...

----------


## SBIAN

Eihän tuo akselin keskeltä ohennus mitään jos se vaan laakerin kohdalta on oikean paksuinen, kuinka pitkälti ohennusta on akselin päästä, vai alkaa ohennettu kohta heti kiereen jälkeen.....?? Arvavatenkin akseli on aivan oikeanlainen.

Jos työntää akselin irrallaan olevaan kiekkoon niin hölkkääkö se vai onko tiivis niin kuin se pitäisi olla??

----------


## Torspeedo

Kierteen edessä on n 15 mm paksua osuutta ja siitä kapenee. Oletan myös että olisi ihan oikea kampe kun ei mitään oireillutkaan, mutta eipä vara venettä kaada, katsotaan mitä valmistaja sanoo.

----------


## SBIAN

Tuota juuri tarkoitin, eli akseli on aivan oikea ja nyt ihmettelen pyörä huoltoa että minkäslaisia huoltajia siellä oikein on että eivät tällaista asiaa ymmärrä.
Painon säästö tuossa on varmaankin ollut tarkoitus eikä tuo vaikuta kestävyyteen mitään.

Eli kyseessä on tuon tyyppinen akseli: https://velosport.fi/verkkokauppa/fi...seli-p-69075-0

----------


## Jakesnake

Tuon Scoopin akseli on aika äärimmilleen kyllä ohennettu keskeltä, otettu paljon pitemmältä pätkältä mitä tuossa ylemmässä linkissä on. Varsinkinkaan jarrulevyn puolelta ei juuri jää tuota 15mm paksua kohtaa kun laittaa akselin haarukkaan paikalleen (toisessa päässä jää muutama milli 15mm pätkää ennen ohennusta). En ole varma onko edes puslassa/laakerissa kiinni akselista jarrulevyn päässä kun renkaan kanssa kiristää, onko rengas enemmänkin haarukan ja puslien puristuksen varassa ja vähän niinkuin leijuu akselin ympärillä? Lisäisin parit kuvat jos osaisin..

----------


## SilverSingle

Hitsi kun en pääse siihen akseliin enää käsiksi kun se on siellä huollossa... niin vaan sanoivat että se akseli on huono ja asia on jo aiempiin versioihin kertaalleen korjattu ja nyt taas samaa "vikaa". 

Verkkokaupan sivuilla tuo bike service salo on merkitty keskushuolloksi silverbackin pyörille.

Verkkokauppa, bike service ja Silverback nyt asiaa puivat.

----------


## Jakesnake



----------


## SilverSingle

> Tuota juuri tarkoitin, eli akseli on aivan oikea ja nyt ihmettelen pyörä huoltoa että minkäslaisia huoltajia siellä oikein on että eivät tällaista asiaa ymmärrä.
> Painon säästö tuossa on varmaankin ollut tarkoitus eikä tuo vaikuta kestävyyteen mitään.
> 
> Eli kyseessä on tuon tyyppinen akseli: https://velosport.fi/verkkokauppa/fi...seli-p-69075-0




Niin se huollon henkilö sanoikin että mahdollisesti painon takia ohentelevat mutta tuollainen ei voi olla että lonksuu koko akseli. Ja asia ei ole heille uusi.

----------


## SilverSingle

En tiedä onko merkitystä mutta jos katsoo silverbackin spare partseja niin siellä kyllä kuvissa 15mm akselit on tasapaksuja. Myös SBC haarukan kuvassa on tasapaksu akseli.

----------


## SBIAN

Kyllä tuo virheeltä näyttää, liian pitkältä matkalta ohennettu. Omassa pyörässäni on tasapaksu akseli

----------


## Fättimies

No tuolla ohennuksella ei ole yhtään mitään merkitystä kantavuuden kans, ei se akseli tuolta keskeltä kanna muutenkaan.
Jos tuo mitta täsmää päissä edes liki laakerin leveyden verran  niin mitään ongelmaa ei ole!

----------


## SBIAN

Joo mutta kuvan perusteella ei niin oo

----------


## Torspeedo

Sain Silverbackilta pitkähkön vastauksen, tiivistettynä akseli on heidän mukaansa virheellinen ja uusi tasapaksu laitetaan samantien toimitukseen. Tuo nykyinenkään ei akuutisti viestin mukaan aiheuta ongelmia mutta pitkässä juoksussa kokoonpano saattaa alkaa kärsiä suunniteltua enemmän.

----------


## kkipsi

Hain oman Scoop Singlen viikko sitten Verkkokauppa.comista. L-kokoinen runko tuntuu 183cm pituudelle ja 82cm inseamille mitoitukseltaan ihan sopivalta. Vuosien maantieajo on säätänyt omaa makua siihen suuntaan että vaihdoin stemmin pidempään, laskin tankoa pari senttiä alemmas ja säädin satulaa taakse. Jyrkissä ylämäissä kaipaisin vieläkin matalampaa keulaa, mutta toistaiseksi tämä on ihan hyvä kompromissi. 

Runko on tukeva ja jäykkä. Ohjaustanko+stemmi antavat kovempaa runtatessa vähän periksi, samoin kammet tai niiden keskiö naksuvat herkästi. Tämä lienee tässä hintaluokassa ihan hyväksyttävä ominaisuus ja pienet nitkumiset kuuluvat läskipyörän luonteeseen... En edes kokeillut miten pyörä olisi toiminut sisäkumien kanssa, mutta ilman sisäkumeja pyörä liikkuu yllättävänkin kevyesti ja tuntuu herkältä. Alkuperäisissä renkaissa on poluilla ja hiekkakuopalla kohtuullisesti pitoa, mutta kivikossa ja juurakoissa tuntuvat lipsahtelevan sivulle aika herkästi.

Nettisivuilla oleet kuvat eivät antaneet kovin realistista kuvaa pyörän todellisesta väristä, mutta siihen ehkä tottuu ja muihin ylläreihin verrattuna se on murheista pienin.

Huomasin tuon etuakseliongelman ajossa melkein heti. Napa pääsee liikahtelemaan jarrun puolelta haarukkaan nähden noin 3mm ja sen tuntee satunnaisena ohjauksen vetelynä. Aluksi luulin sen johtuvan renkaista, mutta kun jarru alkoi joka toisen alamäen jälkeen pitämään outoa ääntelyä, tutkin asiaa tarkemmin. Navan molemmissa päissä olevat holkit ovat osittain akselin 15mm paksun osan päällä, mutta niitä ei ole tarkoitettu kantamaan painoa ollenkaan. Kiinteä, navan keskellä oleva putki taas ei ota akseliin kiinni käytännössä ollenkaan. Asetelma pysyy normiajossa paikallaan jos se on kiristetty riittävän tiukalle.

Juomapullotelinettä kiinnittäessä yhden kiinnikkeen jengaholkki irtosi rungosta ja lähti pyörimään kiinnitysruuvin kanssa. Kyse ei ollut liiasta kiristämisestä, vaan jengat irtosivat kun ruuvi oli vasta puolivälissä. 

Ensimmäisellä ajolenkillä ketjut napsahtivat poikki. Syyksi paljastui KMC-ketjun pikalukko, joka oli ilmeisesti ollut kiinni vain toiselta puolelta. Eipä ole koskaan tullut mieleen tarkistella tälläisiä asioita uudesta pyörästä, mutta jatkossa tulee varmasti tutkittua tarkemmin. 

Muutakin säätämistä on ensimmäisen viikon aikana riittänyt. Takajarru ei aluksi ottanut ollenkaan, mutta tunnin ilmaamis-naputtelu-säätämisen jälkeen siitä tuli oikein hyvä. Jarrusatulat olivat vinossa kaikkiin mahdollisiin suuntiin. Takavaihtajan stoppariruuvit estivät isoimpien ja pienimpien vaihteiden käyttämisen kokonaan. Mulefutin "tubeless ready" vanne päästi ilmaa läpi liitossaumasta. Lateksi-litku toki lopulta paikkasi tämän, mutta vaati lukuisia yrityksiä ja runsaasti ravistelua. Alkuperäisten polkimien laakerit olisivat varmaan lopulta alkaneet pyöriä vähän paremmin, mutta hylkäsin ne heti kun omasta hyllystä löytyi vanhat, mutta huomattavasti herkemmin toimivat lukkopolkimet.

Kolmen säätämiseen ja korjailuun käytetyn illan jälkeen pyörä on nyt etuakselia ja pullotelineen kiinnikettä lukuunottamatta kelvollisessa ajokunnossa ja tuntuu ihan hyvältä. En ole kuitenkaan varma haluanko pitää sitä kaikkien näiden vastoinkäymisien jälkeen.

----------


## SilverSingle

> Sain Silverbackilta pitkähkön vastauksen, tiivistettynä akseli on heidän mukaansa virheellinen ja uusi tasapaksu laitetaan samantien toimitukseen. Tuo nykyinenkään ei akuutisti viestin mukaan aiheuta ongelmia mutta pitkässä juoksussa kokoonpano saattaa alkaa kärsiä suunniteltua enemmän.



Ikävä kuulla että sulla samaa vikaa. Sanoiko ne toimitusajasta mitään? Eli onko niillä sitä oikeaa akselia varastossa?

----------


## Jakesnake

Itsekkin jouduin tänään laittamaan Verkkokaupalle kuvia akselista ja pyörästä ja aikoivat selvitellä asiaa silverbackin kanssa (ihan niinkuin tämä ongelma ei olisi jo tiedossa heillä), eli tässä joutuu varmaan jokainen ostaja erikseen asiaa hoitamaan.

----------


## Torspeedo

> Ikävä kuulla että sulla samaa vikaa. Sanoiko ne toimitusajasta mitään? Eli onko niillä sitä oikeaa akselia varastossa?



Viestin mukaan eilen lähti liikkeelle, eli vissiin oli heti hyllyssä. Vaikkakin siinä myös puhuttiin, että tuotannossa on juuri erä korvaavia näitä keissejä varten...

----------


## Antsah82

> Viestin mukaan eilen lähti liikkeelle, eli vissiin oli heti hyllyssä. Vaikkakin siinä myös puhuttiin, että tuotannossa on juuri erä korvaavia näitä keissejä varten...



Tämä ongelma kannattaa siis nähtävästi hoitaa suoraan Silverbackin kanssa eikä edes lähteä verkkiksen kanssa keskustelemaan? Vaikuttaa etenevän huomattavasti nopeammin.

----------


## Torspeedo

> Tämä ongelma kannattaa siis nähtävästi hoitaa suoraan Silverbackin kanssa eikä edes lähteä verkkiksen kanssa keskustelemaan? Vaikuttaa etenevän huomattavasti nopeammin.



Juu laitoin sisään torstaina Silverbacklabsin nettisivujen kautta yhteydenottopyynnön, perjantaina tuli vastaus, ja lauantaina ainakin sanottiin tavaran olevan jo liikkeellä.

----------


## Airish

Hei. Amatööri ilmoittautuu. Sain tänään Scoop Fattyni verkkiksestä. Innolla kasaamaan kunnes nousi tie pystyyn. En saa eturengasta paikalleen kun keskiön sisällä oleva holkki on epäkeskiössä eikä akseli mene alkua pidemmälle. Mikä neuvoksi? Liittyykö noihin jo aiemmin mainittuihin holkki/akseli ongelmiin?

----------


## Airish

Niin siis eikä liiku mihinkään eli on jumissa vinosti...

----------


## Torspeedo

> Hei. Amatööri ilmoittautuu. Sain tänään Scoop Fattyni verkkiksestä. Innolla kasaamaan kunnes nousi tie pystyyn. En saa eturengasta paikalleen kun keskiön sisällä oleva holkki on epäkeskiössä eikä akseli mene alkua pidemmälle. Mikä neuvoksi? Liittyykö noihin jo aiemmin mainittuihin holkki/akseli ongelmiin?



Mulla oli sama juttu, ei taida liittyä akseliin kun se laakeri pääsee vähän siellä sisällä liikkumaan (en tiedä pitäisikö päästä koska noob). Ohjasin muovisella kynällä sen keskelle niin alkoi akseli kulkea läpi. Metalliesineellä tuskin kannattaa sen sisäpintaa rikkoa raapimalla.

Joku tietäjä varmaan kertoo kuuluuko laakerin päästä siellä sisällä tuollaiseen epäkeskoasemaan...

Edit: ja onko se "pitkä putki" siellä sisällä edes varsinaisesti laakeri  :Vink:

----------


## Airish

Kiitos vihjeestä. Kokeilin mutta kuten aiemmin kirjoitin niin tämä pitkä putki/ holkki on jumissa epäkeskiö asennossa. Ei lähtenyt kynällä...

----------


## Airish

http://kuvanjako.fi/zix9a.jpeg

----------


## Qilty

> 



Mulla on ihan tuoreessa singlessä sama akseli ja ihmettelin että aika kireelle tarvii laittaa ennen kun klappi häviää. Tarviikin vaimon deluxesta tarkastaa myös...

Silverbackille laitoin jo kyselyä asiasta

----------


## Reiska79

Onko muuten Fattyn ja Singlen keulan pituus tai kulma eri? Tuo 2019 Single M-koossa on stackiltaan rullamitalla huolimattomasti mitattuna noin 2 cm matalampi kuin 2018 Fatty L-koossa. Vai onko geo muuten  päivittynyt agressiivisemmaksi? Ainakin 2019-malleissa keskenään eron pitäisi olla vain 4mm virallisten speksien mukaan. Fattylle ja Singlelle merkattu SBn sivuilla sama geo päikseen, mutta M-koossa 5mm lyhyempi keulaputki ja sitä myötä 4mm matalampi stack.

----------


## solisti

> Onko muuten Fattyn ja Singlen keulan pituus tai kulma eri? Tuo 2019 Single M-koossa on stackiltaan rullamitalla huolimattomasti mitattuna noin 2 cm matalampi kuin 2018 Fatty L-koossa. Vai onko geo muuten  päivittynyt agressiivisemmaksi? Ainakin 2019-malleissa keskenään eron pitäisi olla vain 4mm virallisten speksien mukaan. Fattylle ja Singlelle merkattu SBn sivuilla sama geo päikseen, mutta M-koossa 5mm lyhyempi keulaputki ja sitä myötä 4mm matalampi stack.



2019 keulakulma on loiventunut noin yhden asteen. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Reiska79

Itse itselleni vastaten. Geometrygeeksin kautta löytyi "faktaa", että ilmeisesti tosiaan keulakulma muuttunut virallisten tietojen mukaan 1,5 astetta ja stack sitä myötä laskenut noin 3 cm 2018 -> 2019. Mutta osaako joku vielä valistaa, että onko nuo keulat (Fattyn alu vs. Singlen kuitu) muuten vastaavan pituisen ja samassa kulmassa? Silmämääräisesti näyttäisi että Fattyn keula jyrkempi, kun Rouvan 2019 Fattyynkin peilasin.

----------


## Reiska79

Mulla myös L-koon 2018 Fatty alkuvuodesta ylivuotisena ostettu. Otin alesta kokeeksi Singlen kokoa pienempänä (M), kun tuntui että rajalla vähän koko Fattyssä ja ajattelin että päivitellään samalla osasarjaa halvalla. Samoin rouvalle hommasin S-koon Fattyn nyt alesta. Fattyssä etujarru laittamatta paikoilleen, molemmissa pyörissä kaikkien vaihteiden ja jarrujen säädöt niin perseellään kuin olla voi. Huoltomanuaalissa", jonka sähköpostiin sain, luki suunilleen "vaihteet kaikissa pyörissä säädetty kohdalleen, hienosäätöä voi joutua tekemään". Oli myös rouvan Fattyssä tuo Airishin mainitsema ongelma, etten saanut etuakselia läpi navan helpolla itse vietyä. Ei ole vastaavaa ennen vastaan tullut ja joskus käyttänyt huolloissa voimaa enemmän kuin järkeä, joten otin varman päälle ja heitin pyörän paikalliseen verkkikseen 1km päähän kotoa. Siellä päivässä hoitivat homman kuntoon. 

Eilen ekalla kunnollisella koeajolla huomasin myös omassa Singlessä tuon vetelyn ja oletin sen menevän renkaiden piikkiin, kun en niitä vaihtanut ja litkuttanut vielä. Onko samaa ongelmaa havaittu myös Fattyssä, vai onko tuo täysin Singlen ongelma? Mietin että pitääkö rouvan pyörästä reklamoida samalla, vai omasta vain. No, selviäähän tu varmaan, kun akselin nappaa ulos.

E. Epähuomiossa tämän viestini kerran poistin kun piti vain hieman modata. Uppasin uudelleen, että tulee nämä omat kokemukset esiin.

----------


## Qilty

> Sain Silverbackilta pitkähkön vastauksen, tiivistettynä akseli on heidän mukaansa virheellinen ja uusi tasapaksu laitetaan samantien toimitukseen. Tuo nykyinenkään ei akuutisti viestin mukaan aiheuta ongelmia mutta pitkässä juoksussa kokoonpano saattaa alkaa kärsiä suunniteltua enemmän.



Samanlaisen vastauksen sain minäkin. Ja todella nopeasti, kahden tunnin sisällä. Ja totesivat että akselia löytyy jostain suomen yhteistyökumppanin varastosta josta se laitetaan tulemaan asap.

Ainakaan takuuasioiden hoidosta ei voi hopeaselkää haukkua

----------


## Antsah82

> Itse itselleni vastaten. Geometrygeeksin kautta löytyi "faktaa", että ilmeisesti tosiaan keulakulma muuttunut virallisten tietojen mukaan 1,5 astetta ja stack sitä myötä laskenut noin 3 cm 2018 -> 2019. Mutta osaako joku vielä valistaa, että onko nuo keulat (Fattyn alu vs. Singlen kuitu) muuten vastaavan pituisen ja samassa kulmassa? Silmämääräisesti näyttäisi että Fattyn keula jyrkempi, kun Rouvan 2019 Fattyynkin peilasin.




Tästähän oli täällä jo aikaisemmin puhetta, että Silverback muutti 2019 malleihin keulakulman loivemmaksi. Ilmeisesti tuo asteluku vähän vaihtelee onko fatty, double, single vai mikä, mutta loiventunut on. https://media.silverbacklab.com/news...id=MjQyODQ4NjI

Tätähän voi itse korjata headsetillä myös.





> Mulla myös L-koon 2018 Fatty alkuvuodesta ylivuotisena ostettu. Otin alesta kokeeksi Singlen kokoa pienempänä (M), kun tuntui että rajalla vähän koko Fattyssä ja ajattelin että päivitellään samalla osasarjaa halvalla. Samoin rouvalle hommasin S-koon Fattyn nyt alesta. Fattyssä etujarru laittamatta paikoilleen, molemmissa pyörissä kaikkien vaihteiden ja jarrujen säädöt niin perseellään kuin olla voi. Huoltomanuaalissa", jonka sähköpostiin sain, luki suunilleen "vaihteet kaikissa pyörissä säädetty kohdalleen, hienosäätöä voi joutua tekemään". Oli myös rouvan Fattyssä tuo Airishin mainitsema ongelma, etten saanut etuakselia läpi navan helpolla itse vietyä. Ei ole vastaavaa ennen vastaan tullut ja joskus käyttänyt huolloissa voimaa enemmän kuin järkeä, joten otin varman päälle ja heitin pyörän paikalliseen verkkikseen 1km päähän kotoa. Siellä päivässä hoitivat homman kuntoon. 
> 
> Eilen ekalla kunnollisella koeajolla huomasin myös omassa Singlessä tuon vetelyn ja oletin sen menevän renkaiden piikkiin, kun en niitä vaihtanut ja litkuttanut vielä. Onko samaa ongelmaa havaittu myös Fattyssä, vai onko tuo täysin Singlen ongelma? Mietin että pitääkö rouvan pyörästä reklamoida samalla, vai omasta vain. No, selviäähän tu varmaan, kun akselin nappaa ulos.
> 
> E. Epähuomiossa tämän viestini kerran poistin kun piti vain hieman modata. Uppasin uudelleen, että tulee nämä omat kokemukset esiin.



Ainakin ne Bulldozerit vetelee eturenkaana matalilla paineilla hirveästi, mutta varmaan huomaat nyt sitten onko eroa 2018 ja 2019 välillä tässä, mutta kyllä kai tuo akseli kannattaa vaihtaa jos kerta kaventamattomiakin saa takuuseen.

----------


## Reiska79

Täytyy kyllä suoraan sanoa, että oli tosiaan omaankin makuun todella jyrkkä tuo keulakulma 2018 Fattyssä ja tutui koko ajan kuin olisi yli heittämässä pienen lumitöppäreen ylityksessäkin. Tämä varsinkin aluksi iski silmille, kun vielä loivakulmaisella Fusella (27,5+) olin tottunut ajamaan. Toisaalta tuo 2019 Sinkun geo tuntuu taas hyvin agresiiviselta matalan Stackin myötä. Ehkä tuota olisi voinut kompensoida hieman pidemmällä head tubella, tai muuten muokatulla geolla. Mutta pääasia että tämä selvisi Löytyyhän noita risereita - ja makunsa asennon suhteen kullakin. Toisaalta 2019 Fattyssä kesäasennossa ja lyhyellä stemmillä olen ajanut aivan keulaputken juuresta ilman spacereita ja asento on tuntunut kyllä mukavalta. Täytyy nyt katsoa modailenko 2019 Singlen M-koosta asennon mieleiseksi, vai jatkanko menoa Fattyllä ja palautan Sinkun.

----------


## Antsah82

Olen itse tässä miettinyt 2018 Fattyn päivittämistä uuteen doubleen. 

Olen vähän kahden vaiheilla tuosta koosta, että pitäisikö olla M vai L. Nykyinen Fatty on M, välissä tuntuu, että ohjaamo on ahdas ja kolauttelen polvia ohjaustankoon jossain rymyämistilanteissa. Toisaalta sitten Inseam on vain 81cm, että onko L:n keskiputki liian korkea. Minulla on yläruumis sitten vastaavasti pitkä kun jalat on lyhyehköt (180cm pituus).

Silverbackilta ei paljon ohjeita sadellut kun kyselin, käskivät käyttää heidän scientific fit guide ohjelmaa, jonka sivuilla lukee kylläkin vain "coming soon". Hyvinpä ovat tietoisia omista sivuistaan  :Vink: 

Toinen neuvo oli mennä koeajamaan pyöriä jälleenmyyjälle, joka ei taas Suomessa onnistu Silverbackin kohdalla  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Antsah82

> Täytyy kyllä suoraan sanoa, että oli tosiaan omaankin makuun todella jyrkkä tuo keulakulma 2018 Fattyssä ja tutui koko ajan kuin olisi yli heittämässä pienen lumitöppäreen ylityksessäkin. Tämä varsinkin aluksi iski silmille, kun vielä loivakulmaisella Fusella (27,5+) olin tottunut ajamaan. Toisaalta tuo 2019 Sinkun geo tuntuu taas hyvin agresiiviselta matalan Stackin myötä. Ehkä tuota olisi voinut kompensoida hieman pidemmällä head tubella, tai muuten muokatulla geolla. Mutta pääasia että tämä selvisi Löytyyhän noita risereita - ja makunsa asennon suhteen kullakin. Toisaalta 2019 Fattyssä kesäasennossa ja lyhyellä stemmillä olen ajanut aivan keulaputken juuresta ilman spacereita ja asento on tuntunut kyllä mukavalta. Täytyy nyt katsoa modailenko 2019 Singlen M-koosta asennon mieleiseksi, vai jatkanko menoa Fattyllä ja palautan Sinkun.




https://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/slackerizer-angle-headset.htm

Mulla on tuo -2 asteen setti 2018 fattyssa. Suosittelen muillekkin.

----------


## Reiska79

> Olen itse tässä miettinyt 2018 Fattyn päivittämistä uuteen doubleen. 
> 
> Olen vähän kahden vaiheilla tuosta koosta, että pitäisikö olla M vai L. Nykyinen Fatty on M, välissä tuntuu, että ohjaamo on ahdas ja kolauttelen polvia ohjaustankoon jossain rymyämistilanteissa. Toisaalta sitten Inseam on vain 81cm, että onko L:n keskiputki liian korkea. Minulla on yläruumis sitten vastaavasti pitkä kun jalat on lyhyehköt (180cm pituus).
> 
> Silverbackilta ei paljon ohjeita sadellut kun kyselin, käskivät käyttää heidän scientific fit guide ohjelmaa, jonka sivuilla lukee kylläkin vain "coming soon". Hyvinpä ovat tietoisia omista sivuistaan 
> 
> Toinen neuvo oli mennä koeajamaan pyöriä jälleenmyyjälle, joka ei taas Suomessa onnistu Silverbackin kohdalla



Oulusta löytyisi tallista 2019 Single M, 2018 Fatty L (ja 2019 Fatty S), mutta et varmaan näiltä nurkilta ole.  :Hymy:

----------


## SilverSingle

> Samanlaisen vastauksen sain minäkin. Ja todella nopeasti, kahden tunnin sisällä. Ja totesivat että akselia löytyy jostain suomen yhteistyökumppanin varastosta josta se laitetaan tulemaan asap.
> 
> Ainakaan takuuasioiden hoidosta ei voi hopeaselkää haukkua



Mulle sanoivat Silverbackiltä että laittavat Saksasta osan. Tämä siis viime maanantaina.

----------


## Qilty

> Mulle sanoivat Silverbackiltä että laittavat Saksasta osan. Tämä siis viime maanantaina.



Mulla siis single, ja siihen sanoi oikean akselin löytyvän jostain suomesta. Alukeulasten akseleita joutuu odottamaan, koska vaimon deluxeen kestää pari viikkoa. Kahta pituuttahan niitä taitaa olla

----------


## Antsah82

> Oulusta löytyisi tallista 2019 Single M, 2018 Fatty L (ja 2019 Fatty S), mutta et varmaan näiltä nurkilta ole.



Oulusta minäkin  :Hymy:  Olin mitannut sittenkin inseamin väärin aikaisemmin. Oikea mitta olikin 84cm kun käytin avustajaa mittaukseen. Silverbackilta tulikin uusi viesti eriltä henkilöltä joka suositteli vahvasti L kokoa. Laitoin nyt tilaukseen L koon katotaampa miltä tuntuu, lähetellään takaisin jos liian iso, mutta kiitos tarjouksesta! 

Jännä nähdä minkälainen akseli doubleen on isketty.

----------


## SilverSingle

> Mulla siis single, ja siihen sanoi oikean akselin löytyvän jostain suomesta. Alukeulasten akseleita joutuu odottamaan, koska vaimon deluxeen kestää pari viikkoa. Kahta pituuttahan niitä taitaa olla



Mulla myös hiilarikeulainen single. Saa nyt nähdä. Laittoivat viestiin että lähettävät osan "immediately", katsotaan miten säntillinen saksalainen on.

----------


## SilverSingle

> Oulusta minäkin  Olin mitannut sittenkin inseamin väärin aikaisemmin. Oikea mitta olikin 84cm kun käytin avustajaa mittaukseen. Silverbackilta tulikin uusi viesti eriltä henkilöltä joka suositteli vahvasti L kokoa. Laitoin nyt tilaukseen L koon katotaampa miltä tuntuu, lähetellään takaisin jos liian iso, mutta kiitos tarjouksesta! 
> 
> Jännä nähdä minkälainen akseli doubleen on isketty.



No mä yritin vaihtaa vielä omaa fillaria sellaiseen jossa olisi korrekti akseli, mutta sellaisia ei ollut tarjota. Joten pahoin pelkään puolestasi, että hoikistettu akseli sieltä löytyy. Joka tapauksessa jos näin on niin laita suoraan silverbackille viestiä niin varmaan saat kotiosoitteeseen osan nopeammin kuin jonnekin huoltoon toimitettuna. Itsellä on jo fiilikset menny tästä hommasta. Tänä(kin) kesänä täytyy keskittyä muuhun urheiluun ilmeisesti.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Jännä nähdä minkälainen akseli doubleen on isketty.



Bluton kaverina 2017 doublessa oli rockshox maxle stealth akseli ja 2018 mallissa on rockshox maxle lite akseli. 2019 mallikuvissa näkyy rockshox maxle lite akseli

----------


## solisti

> Mulla myös hiilarikeulainen single. Saa nyt nähdä. Laittoivat viestiin että lähettävät osan "immediately", katsotaan miten säntillinen saksalainen on.



Takuu toimii, mutta yleensä nämä reklamaatiot valuu Silverbackilla alaspäin toimittajille ja silloin kestää. Mun näkemys pari rungonvaihto casea kokeneena ja vapaarattaita tappaneena.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antsah82

Onkohan 2018 ja 2019 malleissa erit vai samat vaihtajankorvakot?

----------


## Reiska79

Osaako joku sanoa onko 2018 Fattyn ja 2019 Singlen kiekoilla jotain oleellista eroa? Vanteet lienee samat, mutta entäpä navat ja pinnat? Mietin josko vaihtaisin valmiiksi litkutetut ja JJ:llä varustetut Fattyn kiekot Sinkun alle ja suorittaisin litkutukset ja renkaanvaihdon sijasta vain pakanvaihdon.

----------


## Qilty

Oliko 2018 jo 197mm takanapa? Muuten siinä tuskin on mitään ihmeellistä vaikkei oliskaan samoja...

----------


## solisti

> Oliko 2018 jo 197mm takanapa? Muuten siinä tuskin on mitään ihmeellistä vaikkei oliskaan samoja...



Kaikissa paitsi Delight ja Deluxe 190 QR.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antsah82

> Bluton kaverina 2017 doublessa oli rockshox maxle stealth akseli ja 2018 mallissa on rockshox maxle lite akseli. 2019 mallikuvissa näkyy rockshox maxle lite akseli



Joo sain doublen ja tosiaan täsdä on tuo rockshoxin oma akseli eli ongelma ei koske näitä doubleja.

Doublessa on muuten edelleen 2 paikkaa juomapullolle.

----------


## Hellfire

Sama "ohennettu" etuakseni löytyy myös minun Singlestä. Laitettu viestiä Silverbackille. Tarkistin samalla taka-akselin ja se näyttäisi olevan oikea (tasapaksu 12mm).

Pyörän palautus-aikakin lähenee loppuaan, joten pitää oikein kunnolla miettiä kannattaako tätä pitää vai lähteekö palautukseen...

----------


## Reiska79

Löytyi itsellä myös oman Singlen lisäksi rouvalle hankitusta Fattystä se kavennettu akseli. Aiemmin mainitusti myös kovan työn takana oli Fattun taka-akseli saada irroituksen jälkeen paikoilleen, kun vaihtaja kierteineen ei meinannut takaa runkoon oikein istua. SB lupasi akselia laittaa postiin kyllä.

----------


## hcf

Jännä ku eivät callbackiä oo tehny ku vika vissiin koskee lähes kaikkia pyöriä. Tai edes toimita uudet akselit kaikille jälleenmyyjien kautta. Kalliimmaksihan se tulee jos tulee myöhemmin isompaa vauriota

----------


## Torspeedo

> Jännä ku eivät callbackiä oo tehny ku vika vissiin koskee lähes kaikkia pyöriä. Tai edes toimita uudet akselit kaikille jälleenmyyjien kautta. Kalliimmaksihan se tulee jos tulee myöhemmin isompaa vauriota



Tämä itseäkin ihmetyttää, luulisi löytyvän ainakin Suomesta uutena ostaneet aika helposti...

Tänään ilmeisesti olisi pitänyt tulla uusi akseli. Postilaatikossa odotti muovitettuna kirjekuori, joka päästä repeytynyt, mukana vain koalan koristama pullonavaaja. Ihan hetken oli sellainen WTF-fiilis, en kyllä ole tällaista tilannut, sitten hoksasin lukea mitä muovipussissa luki. "Kirjeesi repeytyi kuljetuksessa, pistimme kortsun päälle. T saksan posti." Sinne taisi kotimaahan jäädä eka korvikeakseli  :Vink:

----------


## Qilty

> Jännä ku eivät callbackiä oo tehny ku vika vissiin koskee lähes kaikkia pyöriä. Tai edes toimita uudet akselit kaikille jälleenmyyjien kautta. Kalliimmaksihan se tulee jos tulee myöhemmin isompaa vauriota



Mulle kyllä sanoivat että sellainen on tulossa. Osat on tekovaiheessa.

----------


## tsykkel

Tietääkö kukaan mistä löytys vm. 2019 scoop deluxeen takavaihtajan korvake?
Kysyin asiaa silverbackiltä mutta eivät vastanneet.

----------


## Reiska79

Onko porukka testannut etujousitettuja läskejä? Nyt vasta tajusin/huomasin, että Doublessahan on Bluto keulassa. Alkoi mietityttää, että onnaiskohan vielä vaihtaa tuo Single Doubleen - jos etujousitetun mukavammaksi kokisin. Aika juurakkoisia ja kivisiä lähimaastot ja maastopelejä ei enää läskien lisäksi. Tosiaan nyt mietin josko Doublen laittaisi ja tarpeen tullen talveksi jostain halvalla tarpeen tullen jäykän keulan siihen - joskin Blutollakin varmaan menis. Tuo Doublen 2*10 soveltuu vaihteiksi oikein hyvin, pidän vähintään yhtä mukavana kuin 1*11. Onko jotain turn-offia, jonka takia ehdottomasti ei kannata Doublea miettiä? Miten etujousitetulla läskillä ajaneet kuvailee ajokokemusta? Mulla ei kokemusta, mutta eihän se joustokeula paha varmaan kesäski juurakoihin olisi...

----------


## hcf

> Onko porukka testannut etujousitettuja läskejä? Nyt vasta tajusin/huomasin, että Doublessahan on Bluto keulassa. Alkoi mietityttää, että onnaiskohan vielä vaihtaa tuo Single Doubleen - jos etujousitetun mukavammaksi kokisin. Aika juurakkoisia ja kivisiä lähimaastot ja maastopelejä ei enää läskien lisäksi. Tosiaan nyt mietin josko Doublen laittaisi ja tarpeen tullen talveksi jostain halvalla tarpeen tullen jäykän keulan siihen - joskin Blutollakin varmaan menis. Tuo Doublen 2*10 soveltuu vaihteiksi oikein hyvin, pidän vähintään yhtä mukavana kuin 1*11. Onko jotain turn-offia, jonka takia ehdottomasti ei kannata Doublea miettiä? Miten etujousitetulla läskillä ajaneet kuvailee ajokokemusta? Mulla ei kokemusta, mutta eihän se joustokeula paha varmaan kesäski juurakoihin olisi...



Minä vaihoin 2016 fattystä doubleen. Siinä oli pikalinkut niin ei ois menny bluto heittämällä vaan ois pitäny konvertoida läpiakseli siihe eikä siverback vastannu ku kyselin niiden saatavuutta. Taakse ois joka tapauksessa qr jääny niin sama koko vaihtaa koko pyörä.

2018 mallissa on 2x11 ja en kyllä kaipaa 1x yhtään

Ohan tuo eri peli juurakossa ja varsinki mäenlaskussa

----------


## Reiska79

Juu. Tosiaan alkuvuodesta helmikuussa ostin 2018 Fattyn alesta L-koossa, kun löytyi halpa yksilö. Koko tuntui isohkolta, joten vaihdoin nyt alesta alle M-koon Singlen. Nyt vasta tosiaan pisti silmään, että Double onkin joustolla, oletin aiemmin että se on Single, johon lisätty etuvaihtaja. Nyt kun vähän juurakoissa jyrännyt Singlellä, niin hiipinyt mieleen ajatus josko sais vielä Singlen palautettua ja vaihdettua sen tilalle Doublen. Onko tietoa muuttuuko keulakulma paljon 2019 Single vs. Double keulan ansiosta? Onko noissa pyörissä keulan ja toisen vaihtajan lisäksi muuta eroa kuin että Doublessa pykälää huonommat jarrut? Muuta huomioitavaa? Hieman alkoi hotsittaa... jos vielä Verkkiksessä jo muutaman naarmun kampiin saaneen Singlen takaisin huolivat.

----------


## Antsah82

> Minä vaihoin 2016 fattystä doubleen. Siinä oli pikalinkut niin ei ois menny bluto heittämällä vaan ois pitäny konvertoida läpiakseli siihe eikä siverback vastannu ku kyselin niiden saatavuutta. Taakse ois joka tapauksessa qr jääny niin sama koko vaihtaa koko pyörä.
> 
> 2018 mallissa on 2x11 ja en kyllä kaipaa 1x yhtään
> 
> Ohan tuo eri peli juurakossa ja varsinki mäenlaskussa



Itse tein saman vaihdoksen 2018 fatty> 2019 doubleen. Aloin juurikin kaipaamaan tuota joustokeulaa. Onhan tuo joustokeula mukavampi kun rymyyttää enemmän. Tässä 2019 on myös 2x11, mutta muutin itse heti 1x11, itse en kaipaa etuvaihtajaa. Painoahan tässä doublessa on keulan takia vähän enemmän. Huomasin selkeästi kun fatty ja double oli yhtäaikaa "käsissä". Verkkis myy nyt doublea sen verran hyvään hintaan, että laskin, että saan koko pyörän keulan hinnalla kun myyn fattyn joka menikin heti kaupaksi  :Hymy:  Pitää katsoa pitääkö talveksi hommata jokin jäykkäkeula vai kestääkö bluto talven kaahailut.

----------


## Antsah82

> Tietääkö kukaan mistä löytys vm. 2019 scoop deluxeen takavaihtajan korvake?
> Kysyin asiaa silverbackiltä mutta eivät vastanneet.



Eikö verkkiksessä ole noita myynnissä? Vai puuttuuko deluxesta läpiakseli takaa?

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...UC154bx95cPm55

----------


## Reiska79

Taitaa toimitusaika olla 5-6 vk Verkkiksessä korvakkeille.

----------


## Reiska79

> Itse tein saman vaihdoksen 2018 fatty> 2019 doubleen. Aloin juurikin kaipaamaan tuota joustokeulaa. Onhan tuo joustokeula mukavampi kun rymyyttää enemmän. Tässä 2019 on myös 2x11, mutta muutin itse heti 1x11, itse en kaipaa etuvaihtajaa. Painoahan tässä doublessa on keulan takia vähän enemmän. Huomasin selkeästi kun fatty ja double oli yhtäaikaa "käsissä". Verkkis myy nyt doublea sen verran hyvään hintaan, että laskin, että saan koko pyörän keulan hinnalla kun myyn fattyn joka menikin heti kaupaksi



Tuntuuko että tuo keulan tuoma mukavuus kuitenkin korvaa painolisän, edes kesäaikana, vai onko häiritsevästi painoa? Kilpaa kun en aja, niin pieni painolisä ei haittaisi. Ja talveksi varmaan jostain löytää vaikka jonkun alukeulan halvalla, jos vaihtaa haluaa.

----------


## SBIAN

Onhan tuo SB joustokeulalla ihan ehdottoman hyvä, en ottaisi jäykkää keulaa takaisin enää ja lisäksi kun minulla on vielä suntourin joustava satulatolppa niin meno on kuin ameriikan raudalla, tykkään todella paljon. Eihän tuo SB muutenkaan mikään keijukainen ole niin en ainakaan minä huomaa mitään muuta paino eroa kuin nostettaessa pyörää ilmaan eli ei se ajoon vaikuta mitään, päin vastoin se ilo mitä joustokeula tuo on niin iso että alkaa ihmetellä miksi tuota yleensä tehdään jäykällä keulalla :Hymy: .

Talvella tuota joustoa ei tarvita mutta voihan sen pitää lukituna.

----------


## Antsah82

> Taitaa toimitusaika olla 5-6 vk Verkkiksessä korvakkeille.




8kpl 2019 löytyy heti.

----------


## Antsah82

> Tuntuuko että tuo keulan tuoma mukavuus kuitenkin korvaa painolisän, edes kesäaikana, vai onko häiritsevästi painoa? Kilpaa kun en aja, niin pieni painolisä ei haittaisi. Ja talveksi varmaan jostain löytää vaikka jonkun alukeulan halvalla, jos vaihtaa haluaa.



Ei ainakaan itseä haittaa. Paljoa en ole ehtinyt ajella, mutta tuskin palataan jäykkään.

----------


## hcf

Huonopuoli blutossa on että sitä pitää huoltaa 50h välein. Ainaki jos haluaa että se toimii hyvin

----------


## SBIAN

Joo mutta sen on helppo tehdä itse ja en nyt näkis tuota 50h huoltoa mitenkään että on pakko se riippu niin paljon millaisessa käytössä se on ja tuskimpa monikaan huoltaa tuota noin tiuhaan, hyvä kun muutaman vuoden välein.

----------


## tsykkel

Oli tosiaan nyt tullu noita korvakkeita, kiitokset linkistä, laitoin tilaukseen. On läpiakseleilla tuo deluxe. 

Jos joku miettii 11-42 pakan vaihtamista 2019 deluxeen niin hyvin toimii ilman goatlinkkiä

----------


## hcf

^Silverbackin omassa kaupassaki myydään korvakkeita ja muita varaosia

----------


## Reiska79

Aloin jo Doublesta innostua, mutta on melkoinen turn off tuollainen 50h huoltoväli. Poikamiehenähän tuo öljynvaihto olisi mukavaa ajankulua, mutta töihin ja perheeseen hukkukavana tuon mielekkyys varmaan samaa tasia peräpukaman kanssa. Täytyypö tuumia vähön aihetta. Kaksi läskiä jo nyt kynsissä + yksi kaupattava maasturi muutenkin.

----------


## Reiska79

Talveksi jos laittais jäykän keulan jostain, niin vuosihuollon yhteydessähän keulan kerran vuoteen huollattaisinja varmaan mun ajoilla riittäisi, kun tuo ei ainoa pyörä. Täytyypä tuumia josko laittaisi yhden pyörän lisää tilaukseen - js myyntiin. Alkaa vaan aika loppua näiden kanssa tolskstessa. Olis 3kk aikana kolmas läskiostos itelle ja neljäs perheeseen - ja kaikki siis tallissa. Ja tosiaan yhdelle se oma tarve...

----------


## Mettis

Mikset vaan osta sitä joustokeulaa yhteen niistä pyöristä mitä sulla on jo? Ei kai tuossa ole mitää järkeä värkätä noitte pyörien kanssa ees taas? 
Noita Blutoja on jatkuvasti myynnissä uutena ja käytettynä aika edullisesti tai jos kunnon keulan haluaa niin tilaa Manitou Mastodonin Saksasta tai mistä sen nyt parhaimpaan hintaan sattuu saamaan. Sitten jää se orggis jäykkäkeula talviajoihin.

----------


## Eeva

Scoop Doublen 2019-mallin painoksi on ilmoitettu 16,67 kg. Se tuntuu paljolta, oisko jollakulla faktatietoa siitä, paljonko tuo pyörä oikeasti painaa? Mihin painoon pääsee peruskevennyksillä, ts. renkaiden litkuttamisella ja 1x-muunnoksella?

Olen ajellut vajaa kolme vuotta Scoop Fattylla ja seuraavassa läskissä saisi ehkä olla joustokeula, mutta toisaalta rajansa lisäpainollakin.

----------


## hcf

> Scoop Doublen 2019-mallin painoksi on ilmoitettu 16,67 kg. Se tuntuu paljolta, oisko jollakulla faktatietoa siitä, paljonko tuo pyörä oikeasti painaa? Mihin painoon pääsee peruskevennyksillä, ts. renkaiden litkuttamisella ja 1x-muunnoksella?
> 
> Olen ajellut vajaa kolme vuotta Scoop Fattylla ja seuraavassa läskissä saisi ehkä olla joustokeula, mutta toisaalta rajansa lisäpainollakin.



Jaa-a tuntuhan tuo vähän oudolta. 2kg enemmän ku fatty. Eikait siitä blutosta niin paljoa tule. 2018 malli paino muistakseni 15.7kg ja litkutuksen ja renkaiden vaihdon jälkeen lähempänä 15kg. Saatan kyllä muistaa väärinki.
Siinä on ainaki eri kampisarja.

----------


## Reiska79

Täytyypä tuumia tätä pyöräasiaa kokonaisuutena. Mielestäni Doublessa tulisi halvalla tuos joustokeula mukaan, sillä sitä mietin. 

Olen tuossa ihmetellyt että miten selkä hieman kipeytyy tuolla 2019 M-koon Singlellä ajellessa hieman, vaikka olen mittaillut aika tarkasti satulan korkeudet, etäisyydet tankoon, tangon korkeudet jne. Jäi näppituntuma että ajoasento olisi takakenoisempi 2019 Singlessä vs. 2018 Fatty. Nyt mittasin ja samalla korkeudellahan satulaputki on 2 cm taaempana 2019 Singlessä. Paperillahan ilmoitettujen satulaputken kulmien pitäisi olla samat 2018 ja 2019 kaikissa Scoopeissa - ja insinöörilogiikalla putken pitäisi vain olla pystympi 2019-mallissa, kun keulaa on laskettu - olettaen ettei muuten geoon ole koskettu. Osaako joku sanoa onko noissa Scoopeissä eroa tuossa kulmassa tai yleensä geossa kokojen tai mallien välillä - vai onko tuo päivitys tullut 2018 -> 2019, kuten olettaisin. Tuossa 2018 Fattyssäni säädetty jo satula lähes eteen ja vaihdettu set-back inline-putkeen. Aina tykännyt aika edestä ajaa, mun selälle vain tuntuu parhaalta asennolta, vaikka ehkä taaempaa pykälää paremmin voimaa saisikin polkimiin. Mietin että mennäänkö nyt vain tuolla 2018 Fattyllä sittenkin - ja pitäiskö mahdollisesti metsästää siitä pienempää kokoa jos siltä tuntuu. Ilmeisesti se joustokeulakin nostaa hieman keulaa, eli samalla muokkaa satulaputken kulmaakin minulle epäedullisemmaksi?

----------


## Reiska79

Jostain (luultavasti tässä puussa joku oli punnaillut) muistan muuten lukeneeni, että alu- ja kuitukeulat olisivat molemmat reilun 700 g Scoopissa - ja Bluto siis sen 17xx g. Eli kilo siitä pitäisi vain painoa tulla, eikä noilla pyörillä muuten varmaan ihmeempää eroa. Epäilen, että nuo ilmoitetut painot vain ovat epätarkkoja. Järki sanoisi, että Singlen pitäisi olla Fattyä kevyempi, mutta ilmoitettujen painojen mukaanhan näin ei ole. Tämä paino ei niin paljon itseäni kiinnosta, kunhan kommentoin muiden uteluihin.

----------


## SBIAN

Jos läskipyörän paino on tärkeä asia on pyörän oltava ihan muu läski kuin Silverback

----------


## Reiska79

Aika mustavalkoinen lausunto SBIANilta, eikä kovin looginen edes. Kyllähän hinta per laatu SBssä on melko hyvin kunnossa ja rahalla päivittämällä näistä saa varmasti kevyen siinä kuin muistakin pyöristä - tai esim. ainakin halvemmalla varmasti yhtä kevyen kuin merkkipyörä on myyntiosillaan. Ja samalla laillahan se painoero vaikuttaa painavammassakin pyörässä. Jokuhan voisi yhtä lailla sanoa ettei hiilikuidun painon pudottelua kannata enää miettiä, kun pyörä jo valmiiksi kevyt.

----------


## Antsah82

> Mikset vaan osta sitä joustokeulaa yhteen niistä pyöristä mitä sulla on jo? Ei kai tuossa ole mitää järkeä värkätä noitte pyörien kanssa ees taas? 
> Noita Blutoja on jatkuvasti myynnissä uutena ja käytettynä aika edullisesti tai jos kunnon keulan haluaa niin tilaa Manitou Mastodonin Saksasta tai mistä sen nyt parhaimpaan hintaan sattuu saamaan. Sitten jää se orggis jäykkäkeula talviajoihin.



Verkkis vaan myy tuota doublea nyt niin hyvään hintaan 2.6 asti, että vanhan myymisellä saa keulan hinnalla kokonaan uuden pyörän. Menee nimittäin nämä läskit käytettynä heti kaupaksi. Mastodon painaa muuten vielä enemmän kuin bluto. Suurimmalle osalle varmasti tuo bluto on aivan riittävän hyvä.

----------


## SBIAN

Laatu on SB:ssä kunnossa mutta kevyt se ei ole eikä siitä kevyttä saa niin että se merkkaisi mitään, eikä tuo joustokeulan lisääminen nosta painoa niin että sinä ajossa sen huomaisit, päin vastoin meno muuttuu ihan eri nopeus lukemille kun pystyy ja tohtii ajaa myös rovikkoisessa maastossa kovempaa.

Eli turhaan värkkäät painoa, pyörä asettuu joustokeulan ansiosta aivan eri tasolle ja meno on oikesti niin paljon miellyttävämpää että ei juolahda mieleenkään että nyt tuli painoa muutama satagrammaa joustokeulan ansiosta.

Niin ja varoituksen sana, otappa selvää kuka huoltaa Manitoun ja mihin hintaan jos sitä meinaat hankkia. Kysy myös Bluton huollon hintaa jos itse et aio huoltaa.

----------


## Hellfire

> Sama "ohennettu" etuakseni löytyy myös minun Singlestä. Laitettu viestiä Silverbackille.



Yli viikko kulunut eikä mitään vastausta SB:stä. Kuinka kauan teillä meni, että saitte vastauksen viestiinne?

----------


## kkipsi

Kyselin eilen etuakselin perään, kun tuli 2 viikkoa täyteen siitä kun SB:llä lupasivat hoitaa asian. Ovat kuulemma siirtäneet akseleiden toimittamisen jollekkin suomalaiselle yhteistyökumppanille ja lupasivat nyt tarkistaa toimituksen tilanteen uudelleen. Taas odotellaan.

----------


## SilverSingle

> Yli viikko kulunut eikä mitään vastausta SB:stä. Kuinka kauan teillä meni, että saitte vastauksen viestiinne?



Vastaus tuli noin vuorokaudessa. Sanoivat että lähettävät uuden akselin välittömästi Saksasta. Eivät lähettäneet koska kohta 2vkoa mennyt eikä osaa ole näkynyt.

----------


## SBIAN

Takuu asioissa Saksalainen on ollut iänpäivän takkuinen.

----------


## Reiska79

Mulla kans vastaukset alkuperäisiin uteluihin tuli vuorokaudessa, mutta sen jälkeen kun kysyivät lähetysosoitetta ja vastasin, ei ole kuulunut mitään. Joskin aikaa kulunut vasta vajaa viikko. Alunperin tuli kahteen otteeseen kaunis, valmiiksi muotoiltu viesti siitä kuinka hyvyyttään korvaavat asian, vaikka akseli ei ole viallinen, mutta kuitenkin ovat tehneet niitä uuden erän (suht epälooginen, mutta nätisti muotoiltu viesti). Odotellaan pariin pyörään akseleita - ja katsellaan josko siinä välissä jo pyöriä ehtii päivittelemään...

----------


## Reiska79

Osaako joku sanoa muuttuuko keulakulma ja stack paljon Blutolla? Vuoden 2019 mallissa mun selällä pitää ajaa suoralla satulaputkella melkein niin edestä kuin säädöt jäykällä keulalla sallii ja mietin että jos keula nousee reilusti, niin luultavasti samalla satulaputken kulma muuttuu siten, etten saa satulaa riittävän eteen, että selkä kestää ajelua. Tosiaan 2018 Fattyn (L) ja 2019 Singlen (M) välillä 2 cm ero satulan paikassa vastaavalla satulaputkella ja satulalla - 2019 mallissa siis satulaputken kulma selvästi pienempi, vaikka ilmoituksen mukaan sama.

----------


## SBIAN

Ei se muutu Blutolla mihinkään. Siis  onko sinulla ongelmana liian etukeno ajo asento vai liian pysty?? Ajoasentoa voi kyllä korjata paremmaksi monella konstilla. Tuohan on päivänselvä asia että M ja L koon välillä on eroa!!???

----------


## berkut

Sen verran tiedän tuosta etuakselista, että Scoop singlen ei ohennetut akselit ovat tullissa ja muiden mallien tilauksessa/valmistuksessa (nykymaailmassa kenelläkään ei ole varastossa). Uuden saa olemalla yhteydessä huolto@verkkokauppa.com, niin he luovat tiketin ja postittavat, kun ne ovat saapuneet. He tarvitsevat yhteystietojen lisäksi sarjanumeron ja kuitinnumeron.

----------


## Reiska79

> Ei se muutu Blutolla mihinkään. Siis  onko sinulla ongelmana liian etukeno ajo asento vai liian pysty?? Ajoasentoa voi kyllä korjata paremmaksi monella konstilla. Tuohan on päivänselvä asia että M ja L koon välillä on eroa!!???



Mulla selkä oireilee aina, jos en siirrä satulaa hyvin eteen. Varmaan tikkusuorana polkiessa pystyisin polkemaan taaempaakin, mutta silloin katoaa ajotuntuma, hallittavuus ja menevyys. Olen kyllä ajellut kymmenkunta vuotta aktiivisesti, pääosin maantiepuolella. Mittasuhteet ja selän rakenne vain lienee sellaiset, että homma toimii vain satula hyvin eteen hinattuna. Tosiaan 2019 Mssä satulaputken kulma niin pieni, että inline-putkella ja säätöjen eturajoilla juuri Singlellä saan ajettua. Tuossa 2018 Fattyssä pystympi istuinputki ja siksi säätövaraa reilummin. Jos Blutolla keula nousee, niin pelkään että 2019-mallissa en välttis saisi satulaa riittävän eteen oikean ajoasennon hakemiseksi. Teoriassa aina sanotaan että nosta/laske stemmiä jne., muta ainakin minulla on 10v ajoilla se sweer spot löytynyt asentoon, eikä yhtä hyvää vain löydy satula taaempana.

----------


## Reiska79

Ja siinä 2018 Fattyssäni siis jää 35mm stemmilläkin asento jo hieman liiankin etukenoiseksi. Satulaa voisi vähän taaksekin siirtää, mutta samalla pitäisi lyhentää stemmiä, joka ei mshdollista. Eikä asento korjaannu, tai ole ihanteellinen mitenkään stemmin nostolla, jota jo kerran aiemmin ehdotit jokunen viikko sitten. Siihen asentoon vain 10n vuoden ajoilla on löytynyt se sweet spotti. Ei se ole lainkaan sama vaikka kuinka tangon korkeudella kikkailisi, jos stemmi/vaakaputki jää pitkäksi.

----------


## SBIAN

Okey.........no voin kertoa että 100mm joustolla oleva Bluton haarukan pituus on täsmälleen sama kuin alkuperäisessä fatyssä eli se ei muuta geometriaa mitenkään.

Tuossa -19 mallissa on keulakulma muuttunut loivemmaksi joka muuttaa tuota istuinputken kulmaa suhteessa keulakulmaan jos istuinputken kulma on pidetty samana kuin -18 mallissa. eli se pitäisi parantaa tilannetta sinun tapauksessasi.

Sitten suosittelisin kokeilemaan istuinta jossa on takaosassa nousua , periaatteessa sellaisia joita suositellaan sähköpyöriin utta nyt esimerkiksi Ergonilla on tullut mallistoon ihan maastopyöräilijöille tehty malli, se tukee selkää yllättävän hyvin.

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...-saddle-777559

----------


## Laerppi

Onko 2018 singlessä epähyvä akseli?

----------


## Reiska79

> Okey.........no voin kertoa että 100mm joustolla oleva Bluton haarukan pituus on täsmälleen sama kuin alkuperäisessä fatyssä eli se ei muuta geometriaa mitenkään.
> 
> Tuossa -19 mallissa on keulakulma muuttunut loivemmaksi joka muuttaa tuota istuinputken kulmaa suhteessa keulakulmaan jos istuinputken kulma on pidetty samana kuin -18 mallissa. eli se pitäisi parantaa tilannetta sinun tapauksessasi.
> 
> Sitten suosittelisin kokeilemaan istuinta jossa on takaosassa nousua , periaatteessa sellaisia joita suositellaan sähköpyöriin utta nyt esimerkiksi Ergonilla on tullut mallistoon ihan maastopyöräilijöille tehty malli, se tukee selkää yllättävän hyvin.
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...-saddle-777559



Kiitos. Mulla on istuin, jossa nousua takaosassa. Istuinkulmahan on pidetty Silverbackin ilmoituksen mukaan samana, mutta selkeästi takakenoisempi on nyt 2019 istuinputki. Eli ovat tehneet selkeitä muutoksia tuohon geoon ilmeisesti, vaikka niitä ei geo-karttojensa mukaan pitäisi olla. 2019-mallisessa Singlessä siis samalla satulan asennolla ja samalla putkella istun 2 cm taaempana (vs. keskiö) kuin 2018 Fattyssä. Vaikka periaatteessa keulakulma muutoksen olisi pitänyt nimenomaan samalla geolla pitänyt viedä istumakohtaa eteenpäin - kuten sanoit (näin ei kuitenkaan ole, olen tämän mitannut tarkasti). Tätä olen tässä yrittänyt tuoda esiin - ja nimenomaan siis 2018 (ainakin Fattyn osalta) runkogeo tuolta osin minulle sopivampi. 

Tuossa yksi kahdella keulalla 2018 Sinkkua myyvä ihminen ilmoitti, että kyllä ajoasento pystymmäksi nousee Blutolla. Valitettavasti vain niin kaukana etten toteamaan pääse. Mutta eiköhän nämä pyöräasiat tässä tule kuntoon pohdittua, kiitos sparrauksesta.

----------


## Hurm0s

Tervehdys! Tuli tuossa ostettua Scoop Double verkkiksestä kun oli niin sopiva tarjous.

Nyt kuitenkin vähän ongelmia säätöjen kanssa. 
Ensinnäkin, mikään pyörään valmiiksi kiinnitetty obejkti ei ollut säädetty sinnepäinkään, kaikki oli aivan vinksinvonksin, eli aikaa on mennyt säätöön ja kiristelyyn.
Kaiken muun olen kuitenkin saanut toimimaan oikein paitsi etuvaihtajan.

Ongelma siis on: etuvaihtaja ei tule tarpeeksi ulospäin jottei se hankaa ketjuun kun takaa on valittu pienin ratas.
Säätöruuvi H on kokonaan ruuvattu ulos, eli se ei rajoita enää vaihtajan liikettä, vaan vaihtajasta vaan loppuu liikematka, myös siis vaijeri irroitettuna.
Tuosta myös joutui ruuvaamaan L ruuvin kokonaan kireälle, että vaihtaja on pienemmällä rattaalla lähellä ketjua.

Tuntuu siis kuin jokin komponentti olisi väärä tälle ketjulinjalle.

Onko joku muu törmännyt moiseen?

----------


## solisti

> Tervehdys! Tuli tuossa ostettua Scoop Double verkkiksestä kun oli niin sopiva tarjous.
> 
> Nyt kuitenkin vähän ongelmia säätöjen kanssa. 
> Ensinnäkin, mikään pyörään valmiiksi kiinnitetty obejkti ei ollut säädetty sinnepäinkään, kaikki oli aivan vinksinvonksin, eli aikaa on mennyt säätöön ja kiristelyyn.
> Kaiken muun olen kuitenkin saanut toimimaan oikein paitsi etuvaihtajan.
> 
> Ongelma siis on: etuvaihtaja ei tule tarpeeksi ulospäin jottei se hankaa ketjuun kun takaa on valittu pienin ratas.
> Säätöruuvi H on kokonaan ruuvattu ulos, eli se ei rajoita enää vaihtajan liikettä, vaan vaihtajasta vaan loppuu liikematka, myös siis vaijeri irroitettuna.
> Tuosta myös joutui ruuvaamaan L ruuvin kokonaan kireälle, että vaihtaja on pienemmällä rattaalla lähellä ketjua.
> ...



Voiko vaihtaja olla vinossa? Ainakin voisi kokeilla kääntää vaihtajaa hiukan, niin että ketju ei enää vastaa vaihtajaan. Jos siis Scoopin etuvaihtaja on edelleen erillisellä kiinnikkeellä rungossa, jolloin se on helppo toteuttaa. Etuvaihtajassa ei ole loppujaan paljoa säätövaraa, että molemmat rattaat toimii vastaamatta vaihtajaan.... Monesti pieni kääntö auttaa

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hurm0s

> Voiko vaihtaja olla vinossa? Ainakin voisi kokeilla kääntää vaihtajaa hiukan, niin että ketju ei enää vastaa vaihtajaan. Jos siis Scoopin etuvaihtaja on edelleen erillisellä kiinnikkeellä rungossa, jolloin se on helppo toteuttaa. Etuvaihtajassa ei ole loppujaan paljoa säätövaraa, että molemmat rattaat toimii vastaamatta vaihtajaan.... Monesti pieni kääntö auttaa
> 
> Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Vaihtaja on suoristettu, ei pitäisi siis olla siitä kiinni.
Ketju ei hankaa vaihtajaan ainoastaan pienimmällä takarattaalla, ketju ottaa kiinni oikeastaan takapakan puolivälistä "alaspäin", eli ongelma ei ole ihan millin sadasosista kiinni.

Myös tuo hämää että L ruuvi pitää vetää kokonaan piukkaan jotta säädön saa toiseen suuntaan edes lähelle.

Väkisin tulee mieleen, että vaihtaja on väärässä paikassa ketjuun nähden kun toinen rajaruuvi on kokonaan auki ja toinen kokonaan kiinni.

----------


## Kanuuna

Kuva voisi auttaa. On kyllä hyvin ja selkeästi kuvattu tilanne, mutta kuva kertoo silti tilanteesta ja saattaa aiheuttaa jollekin ahaa-elämyksen. 
Itsellä ei tule äkkiseltään muuta mieleen kuin tosiaan joku väärä palikka tai palikka väärin päin paikallaan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hcf

vaijeria kiristää tai löyhentää? Kyllä tuon etuvaihtajanki saa ihan väärille säädöille ja kova homma löytää se mistä se oli kiinni. Kokemusta on.
Rajotin ruuvit kannattaa ainaki löysätä kokonaan ennenku löytyy se oikea säätö että ketjut nousee oikein rattaalle. Niillä vaan rajotetaan lopuksi se että ketjut ei hyppää yli

----------


## SBIAN

Joo tuo etuvaihtaja homma on sellainen että ensin säädät isomman rattaan rajoitinruuvilla mahdollisimman tarkasti niin että vaihtaja on aivan keskellä ratasta ja tarkistat vielä että se vastaa oikeasti rajoitinruuviin eikä vastassa ole vaijerin kireys.
Tämän jälkeen ketju pienemmälle rattaalle ja löysäät vaijerin ja asetat rajoitin ruuvilla vaihtajan keskelle ratasta.

Kiristät vaijerin niin että ketjun ollessa pienemmällä rattaalla vaijeriin jää ihan pikkuinen välys.

Nyt kokeilet meneekö sujuvasti isommalle ja pienemmälle rattalle.

Epäilen että vaihtaa kyllä sujuvasti mutta jää rahisemaan isommalla rattaalla, nyt löysäät vaihtajan runkokiinnitys ruuvia sen verran että voit hieman kääntää koko vaihtaja kokonaisuutta, eli koko hässäkkä on oltava hiukan vinossa ylhäältäpäin katsottuna että rahina loppuu, säätö on hiuksen hieno. Lähtökohtana ketju olisi oltava keskimmäisellä rattaalla takapäässä.

Kokeilemalla löytää oikean kohdan ja voi joutua vielä hienosäätää vaijeria hiukan.

----------


## Hurm0s

Eli täsmennyksenä vielä; vaijeri kokonaan irti vaihtajasta ei liikematka riitä tarpeeksi ulospäin.
Vaijerin kireys siis ei sotke tilannetta mitenkään.

H ruuvi on niin auki ettei enää ota kiinni mihinkään, liikematkan lopettaa siis vaihtajan rakenne.

Tuossa muutama heikohko kuva, tuossa vaihtaja on niin ulkona kuin sen vain mitenkään saa.

https://hosting.photobucket.com/imag...080&fit=bounds

https://hosting.photobucket.com/imag...080&fit=bounds

https://hosting.photobucket.com/imag...080&fit=bounds

https://hosting.photobucket.com/imag...080&fit=bounds

----------


## SBIAN

Niin ja tuo vaihtajan takaosa hankaa ketjuu niin säädä sitä löysäämällä ensin vaihtajan runkokiinnitys ruuvi ja etsit sopivan kohdan joka on ihan milli peliä jolloin ei hankausta tapahdu, voi olla että joutuu hiukan käyttää myös vaihtajan (rakoa hiukan isommalle) tavuttamista niin kuin omassa pyörässäni joutui tekemään, olisko saanut kuljetuksessa tai jossain hieman tälliä.

Niin ja vaihtajan korkeutta joutu myös hieman täsmätä että oikea kohta löytyy, tuo vaihtajan takaosa on se joka rajoittaa että ketju ei mene isolle rattaalle kunnolla, vaihtajan etu osa näkyy olevan oikealla kohtaa rattaalla. Eli kokeile pudotta vaihtajaa hiukan alemmaksi. Tuossa toisessa kuvassa näkyy selvästi että vaihtajan takaosa hankaa ketjuun joten hässäkkään on käännettävä hiukan.

----------


## hcf

Mulla näyttäs olevan se milli väliä ketjuun. 
Mulla on 2018 double. Tässä taitaa kaapelit mennä vähän erinlailla



Helvetti että on paskanen pyörä kamerasta katottuna :P

----------


## Hurm0s

> Mulla näyttäs olevan se milli väliä ketjuun. 
> Mulla on 2018 double. Tässä taitaa kaapelit mennä vähän erinlailla
> 
> 
> 
> Helvetti että on paskanen pyörä kamerasta katottuna :P



Kiitoksia kuvista, tähän sopii se "kuva kertoo enemmän kuin tuhat sanaa"  :Hymy: 

Tuota sun pyörää kun vertaa tuohon omaan, niin sullahan on paljon paksumpi tuo palikka vaihtajan ja rungon välissä, eli sulla on koko vaihtaja ulompana.
Mikä etuvaihtaja tuossa 2018 mallissa on?

----------


## Qilty

> Jos läskipyörän paino on tärkeä asia on pyörän oltava ihan muu läski kuin Silverback



Millä logiikalla? Mun 2019 M-koon single painaa ajokunnossa 13.6kg. Tubeless muutos laihduttaa jo 1200g pyörästä. Doublessa keulan lisäksi painaa se etuvaihtaja, eturattaat ja liipasimet. Jarruissakin voi muutama gramma olla.

Ja jos joustokeulaa meinaa ihan rahalla ostaa niin itsellä se bluto olis viimenen vaihtoehto. Mielummin Wren atk, tai sitten se jo mainittu mastodon.

Ja akseli hommasta. Mullekkin jo kohta kaksi viikkoa sitten sanottiin että heti tulee suomen kumppanilta uusi. Mutta eipä ole näkynyt. Ja se väärä akseli kyllä aiheuttaa muutakin tuhoa kun napaholkkien ennenaikaista kulumista, mitä silverbackiltä sanoivat. Muuten kyllä erittäin tyytyväinen pyörään mutta tämä akselihomma kyllä kyrpii, täysin turhanpäiväinen koko kavennus siinä akselissa, ihan kaikelta kantilta ajateltuna. Suora akseli olisi helpompi, nopeampi ja halvempi valmistaakkin.

----------


## SBIAN

heh...laihdutat pyörää jonka runko jo on lähtöjään liian painava ja mieluimmin laittaisit siihen vielä painavamman joustokeulan kun Bluto.

Siis järki käteen,,,jos haluaa oikeasti kevyn läskipyörän on se alkujaan hankittava se kevein malli, Silverbacista et kevyttä saa et millään konstilla, siis sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä.

Toki pieneen painonpudotukseenkin voi olla tyytyväinen mutta Silverbacin hyveet on aivan muussa kuin painossa. 

Eikä SB:n ole läskipyörien painavinta kastia mutta ei sen keveydestä voi oikein ylpeilläkkään jos 1kg siitä pois saa.

Ja tuo puntarointi on sitä että aina voi sanoa jonkun lukeman mutta onko se todellisuutta, tahtoo olla monasti niin että punnitus tulos on punitsijan oma eikä puntarin, kiusaus on ilmoittaa hieman alakanttiin mieluimmin kuin se mitä puntari näyttää.

Eli jos läskipyörän paino on tärkeä kriteeri hankinnassa on pyörä aivan muu kuin Silverback.

----------


## hcf

> Kiitoksia kuvista, tähän sopii se "kuva kertoo enemmän kuin tuhat sanaa" 
> 
> Tuota sun pyörää kun vertaa tuohon omaan, niin sullahan on paljon paksumpi tuo palikka vaihtajan ja rungon välissä, eli sulla on koko vaihtaja ulompana.
> Mikä etuvaihtaja tuossa 2018 mallissa on?



Shimano SLX FD-M7025-11-D näyttäs specseissä lukevan.
Jos homma ei selviä niin ei muutako verkkikseen yhteys ja sit käyttää sopimushuoltajalla tarkistuttamassa

----------


## Hurm0s

> Shimano SLX FD-M7025-11-D näyttäs specseissä lukevan.
> Jos homma ei selviä niin ei muutako verkkikseen yhteys ja sit käyttää sopimushuoltajalla tarkistuttamassa



Eli sama vaihtaja edelleen tässäkin. 
Aika selvä pelihän tämä tuntuu olevan, tässä on väärä kiinnike vaihtajassa.

Olen ollut suoraan yhteydessä Silverbackiin Saksaan, reklamoin parista muustakin pikkujutusta, katsotaan onnistuuko tämäkin homma suoraan sitä kautta.
Siellä on ollut todella nopea ja yhteistyöhaluinen aspa, siitä kyllä pisteet Silverbackille.
Pitää mennä verkkikselle mussuttamaan jossei muuten onnaa, se vaan on pitkä ja tuskainen tie, jokainen teknisen tuen hemmo on sitä mieltä etten vain osaa ja neuvoo tunnin vaihteiden säätämistä vaijerista (kysykää vain että mistä tiedän).

----------


## Reiska79

Tässä SB:n vastaus akseleista, kun tivasin nyt noin 1,5 vk hiljaisuuden jälkeen kolmannen kerran asiasta prioriteetilla ja huutomerkein:


The axle for Scoop Single is at their (tarkoittaa suomalaista yhteistyökumppania) warehouse,



They have not received yet the axles for your another scoop model, it has not arrived yet.



As soon as both axles arrive, they will send replacement.

----------


## SilverSingle

> Tässä SB:n vastaus akseleista, kun tivasin nyt noin 1,5 vk hiljaisuuden jälkeen kolmannen kerran asiasta prioriteetilla ja huutomerkein:
> 
> 
> The axle for Scoop Single is at their (tarkoittaa suomalaista yhteistyökumppania) warehouse,
> 
> 
> 
> They have not received yet the axles for your another scoop model, it has not arrived yet.
> 
> ...



En usko sanaakaan tuosta viestistä. Sellasta hevonkukkua tullut tähänkin asti että luottamus mennyt.

----------


## Reiska79

Jep. Uhittelin että pyörällä palautusaikaa viikko jäljellä, että sain vastauksen. Pistää myös mietityttämään, että liekö tosiaan eri akselit Singleen ja Fattyyn - ehkä tietävämmät voi valistaa. Olettaisin kyllä että sama akseli? Ja kun niin moni muukin noita jo odotellut, niin liekö tosiaan täyttä skeidaa mitä tämä perustajan vaimo (käsittääkseni) latelee...

----------


## SilverSingle

Singlessä on se hiilarihaarukka joten oisko akselin pituus hiukan eri kuin tuossa fatty-mallissa.

----------


## solisti

Omat kokemukset: takuu toimii periaatteessa, mutta se on ulkoistettu. Tästä seuraa tällaisia ongelmia kun halutaan pitää asiakkaat tyytyväisinä ja itse pysyä vapaana mistään kustannuksista. Varastot on minimissään . Esim. hajonnut rengas -> yhteys Veetiren euroopan edustajaan. Hajonnut napa -> yhteyttä Modukseen Taiwanissa. Hajonnut runko -> alihankkija Kiinasta valmistaa ja toimittaa. Kirjeenvaihtoketju ja postitukset kestävät ja asiakas vaan odottaa. Veikkaan, että akselinkin tapauksessa jokin vastaava järjestely on taustalla. En tiedä sitten onko muilla merkeillä paremmin... On noita Trekkejäkin ym. seissyt käsittääkseni aika pitkään samaisen osien odottelun takia vaikka kivijalassa voisikin käydä itkemässä.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hellfire

Sain juuri viestin Verkkiksen huollosta, että (Singlen) akselit ovat saapuneet. Laittavat postissa tulemaan...

----------


## satsumas

> Onko 2018 singlessä epähyvä akseli?



Verkkokauppa.comin huollon mukaan ei ole. Lainaus heiltä tulleesta viestistä kun kyselin asiaa: "_Vuoden -18 mallissa on Sunringlén napa. Sen kanssa ei ohennetun akselin pitäisi olla ongelma navan erilaisen rakenteen johdosta. Tämän voi toki varmistaa ottamalla etukiekon haarukasta pois ja pistämällä akselin siitä läpi ja kokeilemalla tuntuuko siinä silloin välystä."_

----------


## Eeva

Saapa nähdä, miten meikäläisen takuuasia hoituu. 2016-mallin Scoop Fattysta nimittäin murtui runko satulaputken ja takahaarukan yläputkien saumasta. Verkkokaupasta kyllä vastasivat nopsaan ja kertoivat lähettäneensä asian eteenpäin Silverbackille, mutta Silverbackilta taas ei ole kuulunut mitään kohta kahteen viikkoon. 

Ei huvittaisi tärvätä koko kesää ilman pyörää, ja siksi olenkin katsellut uutta tilalle. Tätä runkoasiaa lukuun ottamatta olen ollut Silverbackin laatuun ihan tyytyväinen, ja ehdin jo harkita päivittäväni joustokeulalliseen Doubleen. Mutta tämän ketjun viimeaikaiset viestit eivät kyllä varsinaisesti kannusta siihen. Uskaltaako tässä lainkaan luottaa siihen, että pyörä toimitettaisiin oikeilla tai edes käypäisillä osilla varustettuna...

----------


## Antsah82

> Saapa nähdä, miten meikäläisen takuuasia hoituu. 2016-mallin Scoop Fattysta nimittäin murtui runko satulaputken ja takahaarukan yläputkien saumasta. Verkkokaupasta kyllä vastasivat nopsaan ja kertoivat lähettäneensä asian eteenpäin Silverbackille, mutta Silverbackilta taas ei ole kuulunut mitään kohta kahteen viikkoon. 
> 
> Ei huvittaisi tärvätä koko kesää ilman pyörää, ja siksi olenkin katsellut uutta tilalle. Tätä runkoasiaa lukuun ottamatta olen ollut Silverbackin laatuun ihan tyytyväinen, ja ehdin jo harkita päivittäväni joustokeulalliseen Doubleen. Mutta tämän ketjun viimeaikaiset viestit eivät kyllä varsinaisesti kannusta siihen. Uskaltaako tässä lainkaan luottaa siihen, että pyörä toimitettaisiin oikeilla tai edes käypäisillä osilla varustettuna...



Mulla on ollut nyt 2019 double pari viikkoa. Itsellä ei valitettavaa. Takavaihtajan säädöt piti hakea uusiksi, mutta pidän tätä aika nornaalina kun vaijerit venyy kokoonpanon jälkeen. Vaihtaja lähti heti edestä mäkeen kun pidän 1x11 enemmän. Doublessa on bluton oma akseli eli näitä ei koske nuo muiden mallien ongelmat. Entinen oli 2018 fatty ja se toimi ongelmitta myös.

Itselle tämä on eka joustokeula. Onko nuo sramin keulan paineohjeet bluton osalta ihan höpöä? Mun painoselle neuvoo 200psi nyt 120psi ja sägi on 15-20% luokkaa.

Tekeekö tuo bud/jj yhdistelmä 7psi paineilla että keulassa saa olla myös vähemmän painetta kun renkaat joustaa?

----------


## SBIAN

joo aika korkeita paineita nuo suositukset, mulle suositus taisi olla 100psi ja 90psi on nyt keulassa ja ei tuo ainakaan liian löysältä tunnu. Tuta sägiä ei kannata liian tarkkaan tuiottaa vaan säätää jousi niin että koko joustoalue tulisi käyttöön mahdollisimman hyvin. Säg on vaan suositus josta lähdetään säätämään mieltymyksen mukaan ja tuo joustomatka huomioiden.

----------


## Fättimies

Ikiliikkujaa ei ole onneksi vielä keksittykkään ja en kyllä menettäis yöunia näitten viime viestien perusteella. Lähinnähän täällä puolenkymmentä henkilöä pönkittää egoaan ja riitelee samasta aiheesta viikosta toiseen :Sarkastinen:   Muistelen lukeneeni parista tapauksesta joissa vastaava runkohaaveri ja nimenomaan ennen vuotta 2017 valmistetuissa onnellinen loppu niissä oli kuitenkin. Uskon kuitenkin kyseisiä läskejä myydyn huomattavasti enemmän kuin täällä näistä murheista saa lukea...
Ps.älä hanki joustokeulallista tai pääset liittymään itkukuoroon pakkasten myötä viimeistään:-/

----------


## hcf

> Mulla on ollut nyt 2019 double pari viikkoa. Itsellä ei valitettavaa. Takavaihtajan säädöt piti hakea uusiksi, mutta pidän tätä aika nornaalina kun vaijerit venyy kokoonpanon jälkeen. Vaihtaja lähti heti edestä mäkeen kun pidän 1x11 enemmän. Doublessa on bluton oma akseli eli näitä ei koske nuo muiden mallien ongelmat. Entinen oli 2018 fatty ja se toimi ongelmitta myös.
> 
> Itselle tämä on eka joustokeula. Onko nuo sramin keulan paineohjeet bluton osalta ihan höpöä? Mun painoselle neuvoo 200psi nyt 120psi ja sägi on 15-20% luokkaa.
> 
> Tekeekö tuo bud/jj yhdistelmä 7psi paineilla että keulassa saa olla myös vähemmän painetta kun renkaat joustaa?



Mahtaatko oikeata taulukkoa kattoa? Siel on tarra blutossa ainaki mulla ja isoin siinä on yli 90kg 135psi+ ja varotus että ei saa laittaa yli 200.
120psi on noin 80kg:selle.
Oon kyllä menny ihan tuntuman perusteella. Ei oikeen tunnu luotettavalta tuo oma iskaripumppu

Bluton kans saa olla eturengas vähän kovempana ku jäykän. Tuntuu itestä ainaki vähä paremmalta

----------


## Antsah82

> Mahtaatko oikeata taulukkoa kattoa? Siel on tarra blutossa ainaki mulla ja isoin siinä on yli 90kg 135psi+ ja varotus että ei saa laittaa yli 200.
> 120psi on noin 80kg:selle.
> Oon kyllä menny ihan tuntuman perusteella. Ei oikeen tunnu luotettavalta tuo oma iskaripumppu
> 
> Bluton kans saa olla eturengas vähän kovempana ku jäykän. Tuntuu itestä ainaki vähä paremmalta



Sama tarra on minullakin. Loppuu tosiaan 90kg ja 135psi+. Sramilla on rockshoxille mitoitus app nimeltään Trailhead. Latasin sen ja aluksi se kysyy keulan valmistusnumeron. Tunnisti sen blutoksi. Antaa 110kg (reput sun muut tässä) suositukseksi 200psi ja 2 napsua hitaimmalta reboundin.

Normikeulalla mulla ollu budissa 5psi nyt jotain 7-8psi. Ei tuo ainakaan pohjaa tuolla 120psi ja tuntuu alue olevan hyvin käytössä. Reboundin säätö vähä hakusessa, mutta ainaki hitaimmassa päässä se on liian hidas.

En tosiaan tiedä kuinka tarkka tuo iskaripumppu on itsellä. Sen mukaan huoneenlämmössä oli tehtaan jäliltä tasan 100psi, että näytttäskö suht ok?

----------


## Qilty

Singlen akseli on 15x198mm. 15x1,5 kierre. Kierteen pituus 11mm. Deluxen mittaan ehkä tänään vielä.

Itselleni tilasin bluton etuakselin verkkikseltä koska siinä on samat mitat, paitsi kierre pari mm lyhyempi. Mutta koska itsekin kypsyin odottelemaan akselia kun rengas liikkuu kun hullun mulkku, niin 24€ sijotus ei tuntunut kovin pahalta. Kaveri sattui olemaan isolla kirkolla ja hänellä on akselit kyydissä ja pääsen sitä sovittamaan aikalailla kohta. Kerron sopiiko.

Minulle luvattiin 2vko sitten että sinkun akseleita on suomessa ja heti laitetaan kirjekyyhkyn selässä tulemaan. Asiasta kanssa utelin useita kertoja kun ei akselia kuulunut, niin viimeisten tietojen mukaan ne tosiaan on tullissa.

----------


## Qilty

> Verkkokauppa.comin huollon mukaan ei ole. Lainaus heiltä tulleesta viestistä kun kyselin asiaa: "_Vuoden -18 mallissa on Sunringlén napa. Sen kanssa ei ohennetun akselin pitäisi olla ongelma navan erilaisen rakenteen johdosta. Tämän voi toki varmistaa ottamalla etukiekon haarukasta pois ja pistämällä akselin siitä läpi ja kokeilemalla tuntuuko siinä silloin välystä."_



2018 singlen navassa ne päätyholkit menee laakerien sisään ja sen takia kavennettu akseli ei vältisti ole niin huono asia, mutta itse en silläkään ratkaisulla ajaisi. 

2019 mallissa holkit eivät mene laakerien sisään vaan lepäävät laakerien sisäkooleja vasten, akselin kavennus alkaa ainakin 20mm liian aikaisin. Jarrulevyn puolella akselista ei oikeaa halkaisijaa osu varmaan kuin muutama milli sinne holkin sisään. Ja laakerien kohdalla onkin vain pelkkää ilmaa...mulla levyn puoleinen holkki on jo epämuodostunut ja kerran vääntyi jarrulevykin. Muuten pyörästä on vain hyvää sanottavaa, mutta ton akselin suunnittelija olis voinu jättää vehkeensä räpläämisen vähemmälle ja keskittyä töihinsä

----------


## hcf

> Reboundin säätö vähä hakusessa



Mulla se on ollu nopeana. Se vähä riippuu millasta maastoa ajaa. Hauskintahan tuo on laskuissa niin sillon tarvii kyllä olla nopeana

----------


## Antsah82

> Mulla se on ollu nopeana. Se vähä riippuu millasta maastoa ajaa. Hauskintahan tuo on laskuissa niin sillon tarvii kyllä olla nopeana



Siellä jossain lähempänä nopeaa kuin hidasta se on nyt itselläkin.

----------


## Eeva

> Muistelen lukeneeni parista tapauksesta joissa vastaava runkohaaveri ja nimenomaan ennen vuotta 2017 valmistetuissa onnellinen loppu niissä oli kuitenkin.



Joo, lueskelin tämän ketjun sillä silmällä läpi ja tosiaan pari ihan vastaavaa tapausta sattui silmään. Yhdessä vaihtoprosessi oli tainnut kestää kolmisen kuukautta... 





> Ps.älä hanki joustokeulallista tai pääset liittymään itkukuoroon pakkasten myötä viimeistään:-/



Mutku muillakin on ja on kuulemma hauskaa 😁 No joo, on itselläkin kokemusta yhden talven ajoista joustokeulallisella maasturilla, ja ihan ok se sujui. Mutta tiedossa on, että ongelmiakin voi tulla.

----------


## Qilty

Noniin. Rockshox maxle käy singleen, aika reippaasti muuttu pyörän olemus kun rengas pysyy paikallaan. Ja deluxen akseli on 15x176, 15x1.5mm. Sama varmaa kaikissa alukeuloissa.

Maxle maksaa 23.90€ verkkokauppa.comilla. Ei kannata odotella takuuakseleita, menee napa turhaan rikki

----------


## hcf

> joo aika korkeita paineita nuo suositukset, mulle suositus taisi olla 100psi ja 90psi on nyt keulassa ja ei tuo ainakaan liian löysältä tunnu. Tuta sägiä ei kannata liian tarkkaan tuiottaa vaan säätää jousi niin että koko joustoalue tulisi käyttöön mahdollisimman hyvin. Säg on vaan suositus josta lähdetään säätämään mieltymyksen mukaan ja tuo joustomatka huomioiden.



Meikä on testannu silleen että jos mie saan pohjattua sen jousen hyppyyttämällä keulaa niin sillon on liian vähä  :Hymy: 
Jostain syystä oma mittarini väittää 120psi olevan sopiva. sag on noin 20% sillon. Kiloja se 70

----------


## Fättimies

> Joo, lueskelin tämän ketjun sillä silmällä läpi ja tosiaan pari ihan vastaavaa tapausta sattui silmään. Yhdessä vaihtoprosessi oli tainnut kestää kolmisen kuukautta... 
> 
> 
> 
> Mutku muillakin on ja on kuulemma hauskaa  No joo, on itselläkin kokemusta yhden talven ajoista joustokeulallisella maasturilla, ja ihan ok se sujui. Mutta tiedossa on, että ongelmiakin voi tulla.




Tuossahan voi käydä vielä hyväkin tuuri jos saat takuuseen uuden rungon niin eikö 2016 ollut vielä pikalinkuin etu/taka?
Saat pian rungon+takanavan läpiakselilla, tuskin noita vanhoja runkoja enää varastossa on..aikataulu tosiaan saattaa olla hiukan hanurista!
Jos ei vanhaa runkoa tarvi palauttaa niin sen vois hitsata ja sais ajella kesänkin. Mikälie käytäntö ollut

Ja vaikka omaan fattyyn tyytyväinen oon ollutkin ehkä jos nyt olis osto edessä katselisin käytetyn/valmiiksi päivitetyn cuben nutrailin vaihtelun vuoksi.(ja paremman värin)

----------


## SilverSingle

> Noniin. Rockshox maxle käy singleen, aika reippaasti muuttu pyörän olemus kun rengas pysyy paikallaan. Ja deluxen akseli on 15x176, 15x1.5mm. Sama varmaa kaikissa alukeuloissa.
> 
> Maxle maksaa 23.90€ verkkokauppa.comilla. Ei kannata odotella takuuakseleita, menee napa turhaan rikki



Kiitos tiedosta! 😊

----------


## Eeva

> Tuossahan voi käydä vielä hyväkin tuuri jos saat takuuseen uuden rungon niin eikö 2016 ollut vielä pikalinkuin etu/taka?
> Saat pian rungon+takanavan läpiakselilla, tuskin noita vanhoja runkoja enää varastossa on..aikataulu tosiaan saattaa olla hiukan hanurista!
> Jos ei vanhaa runkoa tarvi palauttaa niin sen vois hitsata ja sais ajella kesänkin. Mikälie käytäntö ollut
> 
> Ja vaikka omaan fattyyn tyytyväinen oon ollutkin ehkä jos nyt olis osto edessä katselisin käytetyn/valmiiksi päivitetyn cuben nutrailin vaihtelun vuoksi.(ja paremman värin��)



Joo pikalinkut tuossa 2016-mallissa vielä on. Katotaan mitä tulee korvaajaksi. En pidättele henkeäni odottaessa... Verkot onkin jo vedessä käytetyn löytämiseksi. 🙂

----------


## Qilty

Mulle toi posti tänään tuon korvaavan akselin singleen. Kuusiokololla kiristettävä malli, ei mene kyllä mun mielestä oikein jos alunperin oli pikamallin akseli, niin pitäis olla TAKUU akselinkin. 

Onneks olin jo ostanut sen RS Maxlen niin tuo takuu kikkare jäisi joka tapauksessa hyllyyn.

----------


## SilverSingle

> Mulle toi posti tänään tuon korvaavan akselin singleen. Kuusiokololla kiristettävä malli, ei mene kyllä mun mielestä oikein jos alunperin oli pikamallin akseli, niin pitäis olla TAKUU akselinkin. 
> 
> Onneks olin jo ostanut sen RS Maxlen niin tuo takuu kikkare jäisi joka tapauksessa hyllyyn.



No joo ei se ihan vastaa alkuperäistä siltä osin. Tulipa itsekin tilattua se Maxle, mutta tuleepa käyttöä. 

Toisaalta se kuusiokolo-malli on hitaampi pölliä.. 🤔😀

----------


## berkut

> Eli täsmennyksenä vielä; vaijeri kokonaan irti vaihtajasta ei liikematka riitä tarpeeksi ulospäin.
> Vaijerin kireys siis ei sotke tilannetta mitenkään.



Jos pienimmällä eturattaalla ja suurimmalla takarattaalla ei ketju hankaa renkaaseen, niin voihan sitä poistaa yhden spacerin keskiöstä ja siten siirtää ketjulinja lähemmäksi etuvaihtajaa?

----------


## Qilty

> heh...laihdutat pyörää jonka runko jo on lähtöjään liian painava ja mieluimmin laittaisit siihen vielä painavamman joustokeulan kun Bluto.
> 
> Siis järki käteen,,,jos haluaa oikeasti kevyn läskipyörän on se alkujaan hankittava se kevein malli, Silverbacista et kevyttä saa et millään konstilla, siis sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä.
> 
> Toki pieneen painonpudotukseenkin voi olla tyytyväinen mutta Silverbacin hyveet on aivan muussa kuin painossa. 
> 
> Eikä SB:n ole läskipyörien painavinta kastia mutta ei sen keveydestä voi oikein ylpeilläkkään jos 1kg siitä pois saa.
> 
> Ja tuo puntarointi on sitä että aina voi sanoa jonkun lukeman mutta onko se todellisuutta, tahtoo olla monasti niin että punnitus tulos on punitsijan oma eikä puntarin, kiusaus on ilmoittaa hieman alakanttiin mieluimmin kuin se mitä puntari näyttää.
> ...



Täällähän on oikein asiantuntija. Ei kai silverback sen painavampi ole kuin muutkaan alumiiniläskit, ainakaan paljoa. Ja Blutoa en laittaisi koska se on löysä kaikinpuolin ja joka suuntaan, mielummin laitan vaikka puolikin kiloa painavemman keulan joka toimii eikä "taivu" alle. En siis ole muutenkaan ajatellut joustokeulaa laittavani, ainakaan toistaiseksi, mutta bluto se ei olisi ellen sitten saisi sellaista puoli ilmaiseksi.

----------


## solisti

N. 800g tulee takkiin Silverbackin alumiinirungossa jos esim. Duden hiilarirunko painaa se 1550g. 

Bluto on ihan hyvä keula. Paremmasta jos ei tiedä, se on hyvä kompromissi keveyden ja jämäkkyyden välillä. Ajaa asiansa. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SBIAN

> Täällähän on oikein asiantuntija. Ei kai silverback sen painavampi ole kuin muutkaan alumiiniläskit, ainakaan paljoa. Ja Blutoa en laittaisi koska se on löysä kaikinpuolin ja joka suuntaan, mielummin laitan vaikka puolikin kiloa painavemman keulan joka toimii eikä "taivu" alle. En siis ole muutenkaan ajatellut joustokeulaa laittavani, ainakaan toistaiseksi, mutta bluto se ei olisi ellen sitten saisi sellaista puoli ilmaiseksi.



Voit ollakkin oikea asian tuntia, kriteerit on jokseenkin oikeat mutta toteutus on päinvastainen.

Lisäksi lue ajatuksella mitä muut kirjoittaa ja mitä itse kirjoitat.

----------


## Qilty

> Voit ollakkin oikea asian tuntia, kriteerit on jokseenkin oikeat mutta toteutus on päinvastainen.
> 
> Lisäksi lue ajatuksella mitä muut kirjoittaa ja mitä itse kirjoitat.



Kyllä täällä näköjään muutaman muunkin pitäisi lukea ajatuksella kun verrataan jo alurunkoa kuiturunkoon. Nimenomaan sanoin että ei kai se SB sen painavampi ole kuin muutkaan alumiinirunkoiset? Kuiturunkoiset sitten erikseen. 

Itse en edes tiedä mitä scoopin rungolle ilmoitetaan painoa, mutta jos oma single painaa ajokunnossa(hiilikuitusatula) 13.65kg ja duunikaverin beargrease carbon, kuitu stongalla, kuitu kammilla jne, painaa sen 11kg, molemmat M kokoa, niin mun mielestä single tai muutkaan scoop mallit ei mitään hirveän painavia ole.

Edit.
Ja siis varmasti bluto ajaa asiansa, eli joustaa. Mutta Minä en Omilla rahoillani ostaisi sitä, vaan mastodon pron tai Wren sportin(ja millä kaikilla muilla nimillä sitä nyt myydään), monestakin syystä

----------


## solisti

> Kyllä täällä näköjään muutaman muunkin pitäisi lukea ajatuksella kun verrataan jo alurunkoa kuiturunkoon. Nimenomaan sanoin että ei kai se SB sen painavampi ole kuin muutkaan alumiinirunkoiset? Kuiturunkoiset sitten erikseen. 
> 
> Itse en edes tiedä mitä scoopin rungolle ilmoitetaan painoa, mutta jos oma single painaa ajokunnossa(hiilikuitusatula) 13.65kg ja duunikaverin beargrease carbon, kuitu stongalla, kuitu kammilla jne, painaa sen 11kg, molemmat M kokoa, niin mun mielestä single tai muutkaan scoop mallit ei mitään hirveän painavia ole.
> 
> Edit.
> Ja siis varmasti bluto ajaa asiansa, eli joustaa. Mutta Minä en Omilla rahoillani ostaisi sitä, vaan mastodon pron tai Wren sportin(ja millä kaikilla muilla nimillä sitä nyt myydään), monestakin syystä



Ilmeisesti mun viestiin nämä kommentit. Ymmärsit pointtini näköjään väärin. Satuinpahan tyhjän runkoni punnitsemaan joskus. En ottanut kantaa onko se painava vai kevyt kun tässä nyt jumpattiin ajatuksen ympärillä onko SB järkeä kevennellä. Samoilla osilla ero hiilikuituiseen on sen 800g... Jolla ei ainakaan mulle ole mitään väliä. Samaa luokkaa ovat muutkin alumiiniläskit. Minun Dude bluton kanssa painaa saman kuin tuo sinun Singlesi... Jolla ei silläkään ole mitään väliä. 

Kestävyys ja laatu on asiat millä mulle on väliä... Ja siinä on kyllä Dude vienyt 5-0 (kypsyin takuuvaihtoihin ja ajattelin satsata sen verran enemmän että palikat pysyisi kasassa).

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SBIAN

> Kyllä täällä näköjään muutaman muunkin pitäisi lukea ajatuksella kun verrataan jo alurunkoa kuiturunkoon. Nimenomaan sanoin että ei kai se SB sen painavampi ole kuin muutkaan alumiinirunkoiset? Kuiturunkoiset sitten erikseen. 
> 
> Itse en edes tiedä mitä scoopin rungolle ilmoitetaan painoa, mutta jos oma single painaa ajokunnossa(hiilikuitusatula) 13.65kg ja duunikaverin beargrease carbon, kuitu stongalla, kuitu kammilla jne, painaa sen 11kg, molemmat M kokoa, niin mun mielestä single tai muutkaan scoop mallit ei mitään hirveän painavia ole.
> 
> Edit.
> Ja siis varmasti bluto ajaa asiansa, eli joustaa. Mutta Minä en Omilla rahoillani ostaisi sitä, vaan mastodon pron tai Wren sportin(ja millä kaikilla muilla nimillä sitä nyt myydään), monestakin syystä



Et näköjään ymmärrä vieläkään mitä kirjoitin edellisissä viesteissäni. Sitä paitsi annoin tuon vastauksen ihan eri henkilölle kuin sinulle mutta sinä kiivasti tartuit siihen, mutta usko jo että SB ei ole läskipyörien kunkku vaan täysin aloittelijalle tarkoitettu vaikka onkin suhteellisen laadukas niin hinta jolla sitä myydään on se joka ratkaisee ja jos se olisi pikkasenkin kalliimpi en ainakan minä sitä ostaisi koska jo n.500e laittamalla enempi saa jo ihan eriluokan pyörän.

1)Jos läskipyörän ostossa on kriteerinä PAINO ei valinta ole tosiaankaan SB, kyllä silloin haetaan vähintään kuiturunkoista.
2)SB on parhaimmillaan siinä että se ei sisällä isoja puutteita aloittaa pyöräily eli siinä on hinta suhteellisen hyvin kohdallaa.

Et selvästikkään ole ajanut pyörällä  jossa on Bluton keula, siis oikeasti tuo keula ei ole huono ja se on vähintään yhtä laadukas kuin tuo SB noin yleensä.


Voin sanoa että et huomaa mitään eroa ajossa mikä noista mainituista keuloista pyörässäsi on, ero tulee esiin huomattavasti vaativammassa käytössä ei normikäytössä, SB ei ole kisa pyörä eikä sitä kukaan osta sellaiseen käyttöön.

Se on turhaa kommentoida keulojen paremmuudesta kun ei ole kokemusta mistään joustokeulasta.

----------


## Qilty

> Ilmeisesti mun viestiin nämä kommentit. Ymmärsit pointtini näköjään väärin. Satuinpahan tyhjän runkoni punnitsemaan joskus. En ottanut kantaa onko se painava vai kevyt kun tässä nyt jumpattiin ajatuksen ympärillä onko SB järkeä kevennellä. Samoilla osilla ero hiilikuituiseen on sen 800g... Jolla ei ainakaan mulle ole mitään väliä. Samaa luokkaa ovat muutkin alumiiniläskit. Minun Dude bluton kanssa painaa saman kuin tuo sinun Singlesi... Jolla ei silläkään ole mitään väliä. 
> 
> Kestävyys ja laatu on asiat millä mulle on väliä... Ja siinä on kyllä Dude vienyt 5-0 (kypsyin takuuvaihtoihin ja ajattelin satsata sen verran enemmän että palikat pysyisi kasassa).
> 
> Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ymmärsin kyllä, mutta kun minua ihmetytti kommentit pyörän painosta kun samoilla nurkilla pyörii kaikki alurunkoiset. Ja tuo laatuasia on varmasti totta. Itse ostin sinkun alesta 950€ ja se on sille sopiva hinta, valmistajan ilmoittama ovh ~1500€ ei ole.

----------


## Qilty

> Et näköjään ymmärrä vieläkään mitä kirjoitin edellisissä viesteissäni. Sitä paitsi annoin tuon vastauksen ihan eri henkilölle kuin sinulle mutta sinä kiivasti tartuit siihen, mutta usko jo että SB ei ole läskipyörien kunkku vaan täysin aloittelijalle tarkoitettu vaikka onkin suhteellisen laadukas niin hinta jolla sitä myydään on se joka ratkaisee ja jos se olisi pikkasenkin kalliimpi en ainakan minä sitä ostaisi koska jo n.500e laittamalla enempi saa jo ihan eriluokan pyörän.
> 
> 1)Jos läskipyörän ostossa on kriteerinä PAINO ei valinta ole tosiaankaan SB, kyllä silloin haetaan vähintään kuiturunkoista.
> 2)SB on parhaimmillaan siinä että se ei sisällä isoja puutteita aloittaa pyöräily eli siinä on hinta suhteellisen hyvin kohdallaa.
> 
> Et selvästikkään ole ajanut pyörällä  jossa on Bluton keula, siis oikeasti tuo keula ei ole huono ja se on vähintään yhtä laadukas kuin tuo SB noin yleensä.
> 
> 
> Voin sanoa että et huomaa mitään eroa ajossa mikä noista mainituista keuloista pyörässäsi on, ero tulee esiin huomattavasti vaativammassa käytössä ei normikäytössä, SB ei ole kisa pyörä eikä sitä kukaan osta sellaiseen käyttöön.
> ...



Enhän mä ole sanonut mitään muuta kuin että mielestäni scoop ei ole painava pyörä ja niistä jokaisesta lähtee yli kilo pelkästään tubeless muunnoksella. En puhunut mitään mistään kriteereistä tai että SB olisi mikään premium pyörä. Jos halutaan kevyt ja/tai "kunkku läski" niin sitähän ei osteta valmiina vaan osina.


Kyllä sen keulojen eron huomaa. Jos olet ajanut ensin blutolla ja sen jälkeen kokeilet manitouta tai wreniä, niin aloittelijakin huomaa eron keulan tarkkuudessa, sehän on sitten henkilökohtaista että onko niillä eroilla väliä. Tai toisethan ei tietysti huomaa mitään. Varmasti blutollakin tyytyväisenä painaa polkuja, mutta (ja lue nyt oikein tarkasti) Minä en sitä valitsisi jos olisin joustokeulaa ostamassa.

----------


## satsumas

> 2018 singlen navassa ne päätyholkit menee laakerien sisään ja sen takia kavennettu akseli ei vältisti ole niin huono asia, mutta itse en silläkään ratkaisulla ajaisi. 
> 
> 2019 mallissa holkit eivät mene laakerien sisään vaan lepäävät laakerien sisäkooleja vasten, akselin kavennus alkaa ainakin 20mm liian aikaisin. Jarrulevyn puolella akselista ei oikeaa halkaisijaa osu varmaan kuin muutama milli sinne holkin sisään. Ja laakerien kohdalla onkin vain pelkkää ilmaa...mulla levyn puoleinen holkki on jo epämuodostunut ja kerran vääntyi jarrulevykin. Muuten pyörästä on vain hyvää sanottavaa, mutta ton akselin suunnittelija olis voinu jättää vehkeensä räpläämisen vähemmälle ja keskittyä töihinsä



Verkkikseltä tuli eilen postissa korvaava akseli pienien perustelujen ja kuvatodisteiden jälkeen. Akseli on mallia kuusiokololla kiristettävä (varmaankin sama kuin minkä Qilty saanut, 03.06.2019, 19.51 postaus). Tässä pari kuvaa, en saanut upotettua tähän tekstiin; https://imgur.com/Y7aMA3N ja https://imgur.com/FmZ37ly (jälkimmäiseen kuvaan: akseli varmaan joku testikappale kun oli valmiiksi käytön jälkeä...?). Eilen nopean testauksen perusteella ihan ok, klappi ja välys hävisi. Pyöränä minulla siis -18 Scoop. 

Mutta olen samaa mieltä kuin Qilty, että _"ei mene kyllä mun mielestä oikein jos alunperin oli pikamallin akseli, niin pitäis olla TAKUU akselinkin."_ <-- JUURI NÄIN. Käykö RS Maxle myös Scoopin hiilarikeulaan, vai onko vaan blutolle? Singlen akselissa on kierteen pituus 11mm, maxlessa tietojen mukaan 9mm.

Toki SilverSinglen kommentti _"Toisaalta se kuusiokolo-malli on hitaampi pölliä."_ on myös hyvä pointti. Ei tarvitse lyhyille parkkeerauksille välttämättä vetää etukiekkoa erillisellä lukolla tai vaijerilla kiinni. Hankalia päätöksiä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## RSy69

Onko kukaan 2018 Singlen omistajista saanut SB:ltä oikeanlaista läpiakselia?

----------


## RSy69

> Et näköjään ymmärrä vieläkään mitä kirjoitin edellisissä viesteissäni. Sitä paitsi annoin tuon vastauksen ihan eri henkilölle kuin sinulle mutta sinä kiivasti tartuit siihen, mutta usko jo että SB ei ole läskipyörien kunkku vaan täysin aloittelijalle tarkoitettu vaikka onkin suhteellisen laadukas niin hinta jolla sitä myydään on se joka ratkaisee ja jos se olisi pikkasenkin kalliimpi en ainakan minä sitä ostaisi koska jo n.500e laittamalla enempi saa jo ihan eriluokan pyörän.



Ihan mielenkiinnosta: mikä/mitkä ovat niitä 'ihan eriluokan pyöriä'?

----------


## Qilty

@satsumas. Siis silverbackin akselissa kierteen pituus on 11mm, 15mm on halkaisija. Maxle litessä pituus on 9mm, mutta se riittää oikein hyvin. Maxleahan kiristetään kunnes pysähtyy, sen jälkeen linkku kiinni, linkun päästä akseli turpoaa ja näin ollen ei löysty.

Juu kyllä sama kuusiokolomallin akseli tuli, sen laitoin holkin kanssa vaimon deluxeen kunnes siihen tulee oikea. Suosittelen ostamaan sen RS maxle liten JOS omistaa singlen(kuitukeula=pidempi akseli).

@RSy69
Eiköhän se kuusiokolo ole ihan oikea ja varmaan jotain pykäliä lukemalla sitten ihan ok lähettää sellainen "pika"-akselin tilalle? Ja luulen että sama tulee kaikille, vaimon deluxeen odottelen vielä takuuakselia.

----------


## Antsah82

> Täällähän on oikein asiantuntija. Ei kai silverback sen painavampi ole kuin muutkaan alumiiniläskit, ainakaan paljoa. Ja Blutoa en laittaisi koska se on löysä kaikinpuolin ja joka suuntaan, mielummin laitan vaikka puolikin kiloa painavemman keulan joka toimii eikä "taivu" alle. En siis ole muutenkaan ajatellut joustokeulaa laittavani, ainakaan toistaiseksi, mutta bluto se ei olisi ellen sitten saisi sellaista puoli ilmaiseksi.



Itse en kyllä omalla käytöllä tuossa 100mm blutossa ole huomannut, että se tuntuisi alla taipuvan tai muutakaan vastaavaa.  Edellinen pyörä oli jäykällä keulalla oleva fatty ja en kyllä huomaa eroa. Varmaan tässäkin taas käyttötapa ja vauhdit ratkaisee.

----------


## satsumas

> @satsumas. Siis silverbackin akselissa kierteen pituus on 11mm, 15mm on halkaisija. Maxle litessä pituus on 9mm, mutta se riittää oikein hyvin. Maxleahan kiristetään kunnes pysähtyy, sen jälkeen linkku kiinni, linkun päästä akseli turpoaa ja näin ollen ei löysty.
> 
> Suosittelen ostamaan sen RS maxle liten JOS omistaa singlen(kuitukeula=pidempi akseli).



Totta, meni millimetrit sekaisin, hyvä kun korjasit! Täytyy laittaa maxle lite tilaukseen, sen verran vaivaan vielä sen osalta että olisiko heittää linkkiä että varmasti tulee tilattua oikea, kun aika montaa variaatiota tulee etsiessä vastaan. Verkkikseltä löytyy https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...ike-lapiakseli mutta ei tilattavissa.

----------


## mahead

Mikä siinä kuusiokolossa tökkii? Mun mielestä ihan yhtä käypä kun linkkukin. Ainakin minä kannan kuuskulmasettiä pyörän mukana joks tapauksessa.

----------


## Reiska79

Aika härskiin kuntoon oli navat menneet jo vajaan 100 km kevyen ajelun seurauksena Sinkussa orggis-akselilla. Nyt kun uudet tuli ja aloin vaihtamaan, niin oli varmaan 2-3 mm urat jo kaivautuneet niihin napojen "holkkeihin". Pistin kyselyä heti SB:llä, että miten toimitaan niiden kanssa. Tähän en osannut kuvia liittää, enkä alkanut ihmettelemään mihin niitä verkkoon uppaisi. 

Itse päätin jatkaa toistaiseksi jäykällä keulalla ja fillaritorilla ostoilmo, jos sattuu kohtuuhintaan tulemaan joku käytety vastaan. Tuo kuitenkin pääosin talvipyörä, kun kesä menee enempi maantiepuolella. Jos sopivaan hintaan jousto löytyisi, niin varmaan kokeilisin kesäkäytössä.

----------


## PedroK

> Mikä siinä kuusiokolossa tökkii? Mun mielestä ihan yhtä käypä kun linkkukin. Ainakin minä kannan kuuskulmasettiä pyörän mukana joks tapauksessa.



On siistimpikin ilman pikalinkkua. Pieni kiristysmomentti ni ei tarvii olla edes kovin ihmeellistä avainta mukana lenkillä. 

Lähetetty minun ANE-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SBIAN

Mutta kyllä pikalinkku on aivan selvästi mukavampi tuossa kohden, helppo irroittaa kiekko esim. autollakuljetuksen ajaksi jne..On kyllä ratkaisuna huomattavasti kalliimpi. Halvemman laittoivat tilalle se on selvä.

----------


## Reiska79

Tässäpä vielä pari kuvaa tuosta omasta navasta, sen vajaan 100 km leppoisan ajon jälkeen. Ei onnistunut kuvien liittäminen tähän suoraan, vaikka tilin pixabayhyn ihan tätä varten tein. Mutta alla linkit:

https://pixabay.com/fi/photos/hub-na...rback-4261752/

https://pixabay.com/fi/photos/silver...-napa-4261764/

----------


## Moska

> Tässäpä vielä pari kuvaa tuosta omasta navasta, sen vajaan 100 km leppoisan ajon jälkeen. Ei onnistunut kuvien liittäminen tähän suoraan, vaikka tilin pixabayhyn ihan tätä varten tein. Mutta alla linkit:
> 
> https://pixabay.com/fi/photos/hub-na...rback-4261752/
> 
> https://pixabay.com/fi/photos/silver...-napa-4261764/



Eipä näy rekisteröimättömille nuo linkit, Google tai tapatalk tai jokin muu kuvapalvelu mieluummin.

----------


## Reiska79

Uusi yritys tapatalkilla! Treenataan samalla digielämää kuun pyöräilyäkin!

Lähetetty minun SM-A520F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Torspeedo

Onpa julmassa kunnossa. Tsekkasin fattyn etunapaa eikä siellä näy oikein mitään kulumaa vaikka sellaiset 200 kilsaa sillä taitaa olla jo poljettu.

Eipä tosin näy sitä uutta akseliakaan (ekan Saksaan jääneen tilalle), taisi olla niin että tähän malliin ei ainakaan Suomenmaalla ollut vielä niitä toimitettavaksi..?

----------


## Reiska79

Verkkiksen kautta tuli postilla oma akseli, kun SBlle suoraan reklamoin. Tämä napa/kiekko siirretty 2018-mallin Fattystä Singleen siis ehjänä 1kk sitten ja vajaa satku ehkä ajettu. Liekö sitten navat jotenkin vahvistettu tms. nåissä uusissa Single-malleissa? Tietäväisempi kaveri ainakin tuumi, että samat pitöisi olla, että Fattyn kiekkoa vaan tilalle, niin ei tarvitse litkutuksia tehdä uudestaan. Mutta liekö sitteniin eroa navoissa(?). Kai noita kiekkoja nyt pitäisi kuitenkin pystyä päivittämään pyöräänsä, kun perusmitat vain oikeat. Sikäli ihmetyttäisi sekin, jos olisi jotenkin erikoisemmat navat tässä Singlessä.

Lähetetty minun SM-A520F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Eeva

Tuli nyt sitten se Double tilattua. 🙂 Fattyyn tulee Silverbackilta uusi runko joskus, kun saavat sen lähetettyä. Fatty mennee myyntiin, jos päätän tämän uuden pitää.

Pieni testilenkki tuli jo ajettua ja ihan ok:lta sinänsä vaikuttaa, mutta ennen kuin sinne asti päästiin, säätöä riitti. Pyörä oli koottu aika lailla miten sattuu. 

- Jarrut hinkkasivat. Satulat edestä ja takaa piti kohdistaa.
- Takajarrussa ilmaa. Katsotaan asettuuko.
- Takavaihtajan vaijeri kokonaan irti.
- Etuvaihtajaa ei saanut vakiopalikoilla toimimaan. Sattumalta oli korotuspala vaihtajan ja rungon väliin jemmassa.
- Etukiekossa hienoinen välys navan päätykuppien lonksumisen ja Bluton akselin liian ohuuden vuoksi. Akselia ei uskalla laittaa riittävän kireälle.
- Tästä voisi ajatella, että joka ikinen pultti ja mutteri pitäisi käydä läpi...

----------


## solisti

> Tuli nyt sitten se Double tilattua.  Fattyyn tulee Silverbackilta uusi runko joskus, kun saavat sen lähetettyä. Fatty mennee myyntiin, jos päätän tämän uuden pitää.
> 
> Pieni testilenkki tuli jo ajettua ja ihan ok:lta sinänsä vaikuttaa, mutta ennen kuin sinne asti päästiin, säätöä riitti. Pyörä oli koottu aika lailla miten sattuu. 
> 
> - Jarrut hinkkasivat. Satulat edestä ja takaa piti kohdistaa.
> - Takajarrussa ilmaa. Katsotaan asettuuko.
> - Takavaihtajan vaijeri kokonaan irti.
> - Etuvaihtajaa ei saanut vakiopalikoilla toimimaan. Sattumalta oli korotuspala vaihtajan ja rungon väliin jemmassa.
> - Etukiekossa hienoinen välys navan päätykuppien lonksumisen ja Bluton akselin liian ohuuden vuoksi. Akselia ei uskalla laittaa riittävän kireälle.
> - Tästä voisi ajatella, että joka ikinen pultti ja mutteri pitäisi käydä läpi...



Kuulostaa kyllä että katsauksen laatu on laskenut kuin lehmän häntä kun näitä lukee. Mun kahdessa pyörässä on ollut kuitenkin kaikki suhteellisen hyvin kasassa... Mitä nyt muistaakseni vaihtajia on saanut vähän säätää. 

Eikö sen Bluton akselin pitänyt olla ihan ok? Kyllä sen ihan reippaasti saa laittaa kiinni ainakin Dudessa. Ne päätykupit voi olla löysät, mutta akselin avulla pitäisi paketti kiristyä kasaan. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## RSy69

> Onko kukaan 2018 Singlen omistajista saanut SB:ltä oikeanlaista läpiakselia?



Silverbackilta tuli spostia:

*Dear xxx,

The issue with scoop single is only affected on 2019 models.
Scoop Single 2018 is not affected.

Elena


*Että vähän ristiriitaista tietoa liikenteessä...

----------


## Qilty

> Verkkiksen kautta tuli postilla oma akseli, kun SBlle suoraan reklamoin. Tämä napa/kiekko siirretty 2018-mallin Fattystä Singleen siis ehjänä 1kk sitten ja vajaa satku ehkä ajettu. Liekö sitten navat jotenkin vahvistettu tms. nåissä uusissa Single-malleissa? Tietäväisempi kaveri ainakin tuumi, että samat pitöisi olla, että Fattyn kiekkoa vaan tilalle, niin ei tarvitse litkutuksia tehdä uudestaan. Mutta liekö sitteniin eroa navoissa(?). Kai noita kiekkoja nyt pitäisi kuitenkin pystyä päivittämään pyöräänsä, kun perusmitat vain oikeat. Sikäli ihmetyttäisi sekin, jos olisi jotenkin erikoisemmat navat tässä Singlessä.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A520F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Minun ymmärtääkseni 2018 scoopeissa olisi sunringlen navat? Kaverilla on se sininen tuplaväri single(2018?) Ja siinä kuulemma ne päätykupit menee osittain laakerien sisään.

Mullakin on kupit kuluneet (2019 single) mutta ei noin pahasti, ja lisäksi mulla oli selkeät jäljet akselissa kun oli saanut laakereilta osumaa. Suosittelen sitä maxlea on halpakin.

Tämä siis https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...ike-lapiakseli

Käy vain kuitukeulaan, ja tietty blutoon.

----------


## Antsah82

> Tuli nyt sitten se Double tilattua. �� Fattyyn tulee Silverbackilta uusi runko joskus, kun saavat sen lähetettyä. Fatty mennee myyntiin, jos päätän tämän uuden pitää.
> 
> Pieni testilenkki tuli jo ajettua ja ihan ok:lta sinänsä vaikuttaa, mutta ennen kuin sinne asti päästiin, säätöä riitti. Pyörä oli koottu aika lailla miten sattuu. 
> 
> - Jarrut hinkkasivat. Satulat edestä ja takaa piti kohdistaa.
> - Takajarrussa ilmaa. Katsotaan asettuuko.
> - Takavaihtajan vaijeri kokonaan irti.
> - Etuvaihtajaa ei saanut vakiopalikoilla toimimaan. Sattumalta oli korotuspala vaihtajan ja rungon väliin jemmassa.
> - Etukiekossa hienoinen välys navan päätykuppien lonksumisen ja Bluton akselin liian ohuuden vuoksi. Akselia ei uskalla laittaa riittävän kireälle.
> - Tästä voisi ajatella, että joka ikinen pultti ja mutteri pitäisi käydä läpi...



Mulla Doublessa vain takavaihtajan säätö, muute oli kaikki kunnossa. Oletko varmasti kiristänyt tuon bluton akselin ohjeen mukaan? https://www.sram.com/sites/default/f...axle_rev_a.pdf

Etuvaihtajaa en edes testannut kun irrottelin sen heti. Näissähän on siirtynyt kasaus 2019 malleissa Kiinasta Saksaan.

----------


## Antsah82

> Mutta kyllä pikalinkku on aivan selvästi mukavampi tuossa kohden, helppo irroittaa kiekko esim. autollakuljetuksen ajaksi jne..On kyllä ratkaisuna huomattavasti kalliimpi. Halvemman laittoivat tilalle se on selvä.



Eikai näissä mitään pikalinkkuja ole?

----------


## SBIAN

No ei varmaan sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä mutta kahva josta akseli kiristetään ja kahvasta ulospäin vetämällä voi sen lopuksi asettaa haluamaansa suuntaan ettei ole koukkuna esim. eteenpäin tarttumassa mihinkään.

----------


## satsumas

> Minun ymmärtääkseni 2018 scoopeissa olisi sunringlen navat? Kaverilla on se sininen tuplaväri single(2018?) Ja siinä kuulemma ne päätykupit menee osittain laakerien sisään.
> 
> Mullakin on kupit kuluneet (2019 single) mutta ei noin pahasti, ja lisäksi mulla oli selkeät jäljet akselissa kun oli saanut laakereilta osumaa. Suosittelen sitä maxlea on halpakin.
> 
> Tämä siis https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...ike-lapiakseli
> 
> Käy vain kuitukeulaan, ja tietty blutoon.



Tuo maxle on verkkokaupasta loppu, enkä ole onnistunut löytämään muualta samaa ainakaan ihan samoihin hintoihin. Todennäköisesti en vaan osaa etsiä oikein sitä. Linkki olisi kiva  :Hymy:

----------


## RSy69

> Minun ymmärtääkseni 2018 scoopeissa olisi sunringlen navat? Kaverilla on se sininen tuplaväri single(2018?) Ja siinä kuulemma ne päätykupit menee osittain laakerien sisään.
> 
> Mullakin on kupit kuluneet (2019 single) mutta ei noin pahasti, ja lisäksi mulla oli selkeät jäljet akselissa kun oli saanut laakereilta osumaa. Suosittelen sitä maxlea on halpakin.
> 
> Tämä siis https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...ike-lapiakseli
> 
> Käy vain kuitukeulaan, ja tietty blutoon.



Kyllä 2018 Singlessä on Sunringlen navat ja toteutus selvästi eri kuin 2019 versiossa. En kyllä ole mitään välystä/klappia saati kulumaa missään vaiheessa löytänytkään eli ehkäpä uskon SB:n selitystä, ettei askelijumppa koske 2018 vuotisia (Singlejä).

----------


## Qilty

> No ei varmaan sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä mutta kahva josta akseli kiristetään ja kahvasta ulospäin vetämällä voi sen lopuksi asettaa haluamaansa suuntaan ettei ole koukkuna esim. eteenpäin tarttumassa mihinkään.



Tämä siis vain taka-akselissa. Etuakselissakin voi kahvan suunnan vaihtaa mutta vaatii kuusiokolon, ainakin meidän talon molemmissa scoopeissa

----------


## Qilty

Muutama linkki mitä nopeasti löysin. Ei taida verkkokaupan hintaan saada mistään.

https://m.bikester.fi/rockshox-maxle...ta-376204.html

https://r2-bike.com/ROCK-SHOX-Thru-A...0-mm-for-Bluto

Tässä nopeimmalle
https://www.fillaritori.com/topic/98...ru-axle-bluto/

Ja kuka nyt niitä joustokeuloja meinasi, niin fillaritorilla oli viime viikolla vielä kaksikin blutoa myynnissä.

----------


## caic

> Uusi yritys tapatalkilla! Treenataan samalla digielämää kuun pyöräilyäkin!
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A520F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Mulla Norcossa pärähti samanlailla napa paskaksi ja siinäkin Sunringlen navat  Takuuseen laittovat dt-swissin 350 navan ja tasapaksun läpiakselin.  Toi napa on yks perse, kun akseli ei ole tasapaksu. Kulkee periaatteessa päätyholkkien varassa.

----------


## SilverSingle

Oma single tuli viikko sitten parin kuukauden takuuhuollosta. Oli vaihdettu takajarrut ja sitten oli tämä paljon puhuttu tasapaksu akseli mukana. Nyt kuitenkin vaihteista toimii vain 4-10. Kolmonen rutisee ja kakkonen ei pysy rattaalla. Vaihteet toimi aivan normaalisti ennen takuuhuoltoon lähettämistä. Ei voi kyllä huoltopaikkaa kehua. Onkohan noiden säätäminen ihan tekemätön paikka kun ei ole aiempaa kokemusta fillareiden säätämisestä?

----------


## satsumas

> Oma single tuli viikko sitten parin kuukauden takuuhuollosta. Oli vaihdettu takajarrut ja sitten oli tämä paljon puhuttu tasapaksu akseli mukana. Nyt kuitenkin vaihteista toimii vain 4-10. Kolmonen rutisee ja kakkonen ei pysy rattaalla. Vaihteet toimi aivan normaalisti ennen takuuhuoltoon lähettämistä. Ei voi kyllä huoltopaikkaa kehua. Onkohan noiden säätäminen ihan tekemätön paikka kun ei ole aiempaa kokemusta fillareiden säätämisestä?



Ei ole tekemätön paikka kokemattomallekaan, kurkkaa pääsetkö näistä liikkeelle:
https://youtu.be/_kjMI5aRums
https://youtu.be/UkZxPIZ1ngY

Tokihan asiasta voit reklamoida huoltopaikkaan ja pyytää korjaamaan tapahtuneen maksutta, mutta ymmärsin ettei takuuhuolto ole nurkan takana vaan vaatii lähettämisen. Jos joku toinen pyöräpaja löytyy paikkakunnalta ja laskun saisi sinne missä sössivät vaihteet.

----------


## hcf

Jaa piti lähettää huoltoon? Saattanu vaihtajankorvake vääntyä kuljetuksessa. Eikös ne hyppis joka vaihde jos säädöissä vikaa?

----------


## Qilty

> Jaa piti lähettää huoltoon? Saattanu vaihtajankorvake vääntyä kuljetuksessa. Eikös ne hyppis joka vaihde jos säädöissä vikaa?



Ei välttämättä. Mutta senhän kyllä silmällä näkee onko vääntynyt.

Säädöillähän vaan laitetaan rajat molempiin päihin ettei mene kummastakaan päästä yli, ja sitten B ruuvilla sen verran että nousee helposti isoimmalle rattaalle. Oikeesti aika helppo homma jos yhtään pysyy työkalut kädessä, ihan reilusti helpompi kuin pakata pyörä taas pakettiin ja toivoa että toimii kun tulee joskus takas.

Eipä mullakaan toiminu kuin ehkä puolet vaihteista kun otin pyörän paketista uutena. Ja jarrut piti kohdistaa jne

----------


## hcf

Vaihdevivuissa pitäs olla hienosäätö jos ei meinaa pysyä vaihteella. Siinä kaapelin päässä.
Vaijeritki venyy vähän

----------


## SilverSingle

Juu kiitos ohjeista. Laitan nyt vielä viestiä tuonne verkkikseen että jos sen sais jossain täällä paikallisessa liikkeessä säädettyä. Se on varma että en lähetä enää mihinkään. Sitten jos ne vastaa että ei käy niin itse on lähdettävä noilla ohjeilla säätämään. Onhan se tietenkin ihan hyvä itsekin perehtyä omaan fillariin. Ottaa vaan päähän se, että vaihteet toimi moitteetta ennen huoltoon menoa.

----------


## Karhusuo

Vuoden 2017 mallisesta Singlestä alkoi vapaaratas pitämään kovaa meteliä. Yritin kaivella löytyisikö jostakin sopivaa vapaaratasta mutta nyt liikun vähän heikolla osaamisella mallien ja merkkien viidakossa. Onkohan näihin saatavilla sopivia vapaarattaita ja minkälainen homma on vaihtaa omana työnä?

----------


## hcf

> Vuoden 2017 mallisesta Singlestä alkoi vapaaratas pitämään kovaa meteliä. Yritin kaivella löytyisikö jostakin sopivaa vapaaratasta mutta nyt liikun vähän heikolla osaamisella mallien ja merkkien viidakossa. Onkohan näihin saatavilla sopivia vapaarattaita ja minkälainen homma on vaihtaa omana työnä?



https://gearshop.silverbacklab.com/p...-body-shimano/

Vaihtamiseen en ota kantaa ku en ole vaihtanu mutta aika tiukassa ne tuntuu olevan  :Leveä hymy: 
Avataan muistaakseni 12mm kuusiokololla jommalta kummalta puolen. Riippuu mallista. Korjatkoot joku joka tietää.

Tää vapaaratas on luonnostaanki todella äänekäs. Ainaki mulla. Ihan uudesta asti. Jos sitä rallatusta meinaat

----------


## Karhusuo

> Tää vapaaratas on luonnostaanki todella äänekäs. Ainaki mulla. Ihan uudesta asti. Jos sitä rallatusta meinaat



Kiitos -meni tilaukseen saman tien. 

Onhan tämä tosiaan rallatellut alusta alkaen. Nyt Lapin reissulla tuli ihan uutta rohinaa ja kitinää äänimaisemaan kun rallateltiin tunturien rinteitä alas.

----------


## Tuumori

Hain tänään Verkkiksestä Delightin, jossa specsien mukaan 9-lehtisen pakan kaverina on Shimano Alivio RD-M4000, mun yksilössä vaihtajana on Shimano Deore XT. Vaihtajaa en osaa tarkemmin yksilöidä ja epäonnistuneen sekä pitkän säätörupeaman jälkeen aloin miettimään, että onko vaihtajani tarkoitettu 11-speed pakalle enkä sen vuoksi saa vaihteita säädettyä.
Tunnistatteko te vaihtajaa?

----------


## hcf

> Kiitos -meni tilaukseen saman tien. 
> 
> Onhan tämä tosiaan rallatellut alusta alkaen. Nyt Lapin reissulla tuli ihan uutta rohinaa ja kitinää äänimaisemaan kun rallateltiin tunturien rinteitä alas.



Juu. Ne hubin laakeritki on hyvä putsata joskus. Kone laakerit mutta sievästi ku ottaa sen suojakumen pois niin saapi putsattua. Vaikka isopropyylillä. Sit vaan uudet laakerirasvat ineen.

Mut tossa taitaa tulla mukana uudet

----------


## hcf

> Hain tänään Verkkiksestä Delightin, jossa specsien mukaan 9-lehtisen pakan kaverina on Shimano Alivio RD-M4000, mun yksilössä vaihtajana on Shimano Deore XT. Vaihtajaa en osaa tarkemmin yksilöidä ja epäonnistuneen sekä pitkän säätörupeaman jälkeen aloin miettimään, että onko vaihtajani tarkoitettu 11-speed pakalle enkä sen vuoksi saa vaihteita säädettyä.
> Tunnistatteko te vaihtajaa?




Ettei sulla ole deluxe eikä delight?
Siinä on 10sp deore XT.

XT:tä kyllä löytyy 9,10,11 vaihteisena. https://www.bike-discount.de/en/shop/9-speed-449

Kuva suoraa sivusta ois parempi

----------


## Tuumori

> Ettei sulla ole deluxe eikä delight?
> Siinä on 10sp deore XT.
> 
> XT:tä kyllä löytyy 9,10,11 vaihteisena. https://www.bike-discount.de/en/shop/9-speed-449
> 
> Kuva suoraa sivusta ois parempi



Piti käydä tallissa tarkastamassa ja kyllä pyörä on Delight, tilauksen mukaan.

----------


## hcf

Kyllä tuo 9 tai 10 XT:ltä näyttäs. Parempihan se on ku alivio.

----------


## Tuumori

Tässä tapauksessa vaihteet siis löytyy kun vaan osaa, menen takaisin opettelemaan.
Kiitti avusta!

----------


## hcf

Mallin löytää ku kääntää fillarin ylösalaisin. Tässä on 11 vaihteisen. Lukee RD-M8000

----------


## Tuumori

> Mallin löytää ku kääntää fillarin ylösalaisin. Tässä on 11 vaihteisen. Lukee RD-M8000



RD-M786, taitaa olla 10-speed vaihtaja. Harmi, koeajo lykkääntyy ja ylimääräistä vaivaa.

----------


## solisti

Juu. 10 vaihtajahan se.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

> RD-M786, taitaa olla 10-speed vaihtaja. Harmi, koeajo lykkääntyy ja ylimääräistä vaivaa.



Käväse vaihtaan fillari kerta et oo ehtiny ajaan.
En oo ihan varma mut pikasella googletuksella löyty infoa siihen suuntaan että 10 vaihtaja ei pitäs olla yhteensopiva 9:n kanssa.
Onkohan siel käyny vähä kämmi tehtaalla. Pikkasen tuntuu tuo laadunvalvonta kärsineen nyt

----------


## Torspeedo

Omapostin mukaan Verkkokaupasta olisi lähtenyt tavaraa liikkeelle eilen, noinkohan se Fattyn tasapaksu akseli viimein on (toista kertaa  :Vink: ) matkalla kohteeseen, kun ei mitään varsinaisesti ainakaan rahaa vastaan ole tilailtu...

----------


## hece

> En oo ihan varma mut pikasella googletuksella löyty infoa siihen suuntaan että 10 vaihtaja ei pitäs olla yhteensopiva 9:n kanssa.



Oikeassa olet, Shimanolla oli 9-vaihteiseen asti saama vetosuhde (1.7) takavaihtajissa, sitten 10-vaihteiseen muuttui (1.2). Eivät käy ristiin. Mm. tuolla löytyy infoa: https://www.artscyclery.com/science-...compatibility/

----------


## Qilty

Kyllä se 10 vaihteinen voi toimia kun säätää rajat kuntoon. Sitte jos liipasin on väärälle vaihde määrälle niin en tiiä mitä se sanoo, vai oisko se askel kuitenkin kaikissa sama, toisissa vaan enemmän napsuja

----------


## hece

> Kyllä se 10 vaihteinen voi toimia kun säätää rajat kuntoon. Sitte jos liipasin on väärälle vaihde määrälle niin en tiiä mitä se sanoo, vai oisko se askel kuitenkin kaikissa sama, toisissa vaan enemmän napsuja



Ei käy ja ei ole askel kaikissa sama. Poikkeustapauksia on, mutta 9s ja 10s takavaihtaja ei käy ristiin. Ja nyt puhutaan siis Shimanon maasto-osista. Maantiellä nuo käyvät ristiin.

----------


## Tuumori

> Käväse vaihtaan fillari kerta et oo ehtiny ajaan.
> En oo ihan varma mut pikasella googletuksella löyty infoa siihen suuntaan että 10 vaihtaja ei pitäs olla yhteensopiva 9:n kanssa.
> Onkohan siel käyny vähä kämmi tehtaalla. Pikkasen tuntuu tuo laadunvalvonta kärsineen nyt



Olin eilen yhteydessä myyjään ja huoltokumppaniin, tänään vein fillarin huoltoon jossa epäsopiva XT vaihdettiin sopivaan XT vaihtajaan.
Loppu hyvin mutta on Verkkiksellä aika kankea asiakaspalveluprosessi, nuorisokielellä MP 2/5.

----------


## hcf

^nonni. No yllättävän nopeeta se kuiten tuli kuntoon.
Ettei tarvinu alkaa ootteleen osia kuukausikaupalla.

----------


## Tuumori

^Jep, lopputulos on hyvä.
Nyt voin siirtyä etsimään topicia aiheesta; läskiin takalokasuoja, tuli paluumatkalla sen verran reippaasti vettä ja rengas siirsi sen kadulta kolikkovakoon.

----------


## satsumas

> Nyt voin siirtyä etsimään topicia aiheesta; läskiin takalokasuoja, tuli paluumatkalla sen verran reippaasti vettä ja rengas siirsi sen kadulta kolikkovakoon.



Ite kokeillut useampia ja sitten löytyi voittaja: SKS Fatboard, löytyy esim. https://www.rosebikes.fi/sks-germany...ard-set-833112 (ei maksettu mainos)

----------


## TuomariKuolo

Jos haluaa oikeasti pysyä kuivana, niin Fathugger eteen ja Mudhugger levityspalojen kera taakse. www.themudhugger.co.uk/collections/fatbikes-size
Tuollaisen SKS:n suojan kun lyö vielä eturenkaan roiskeilta suojaamaan, niin hyvä on ajella.

----------


## SBIAN

Joo tuo Mudhugger on minullakin Fathugger etulokasuojana ja on hyvä ja kaikenlisäksi erittäin tyylikäs että voi pitää paikallaan aina. Sitten takalokasuojana tällainen: https://www.halpahalli.fi/fatbiken-takalokasuoja.html Suojaa erittäin hyvin ja helppo asentaa ja poistaa tarvittaessa ilman avaimia, tarpeeksi leveä ja jämäkkä kiinnityksiään myden, olen tykännyt.

On se kumma kun SB laatu romahti kerta heitolla niin laadukas kun pyörä oli vielä vuosi sitten, yksi parhaiten toimivia pyöriä mitä minulla on ollut. Nyt laitetaan tehtaalla aivan vääriä osia ja osa sarjat on heikentyneet, mitä vielä on odotettavissa??

----------


## Qilty

> Ei käy ja ei ole askel kaikissa sama. Poikkeustapauksia on, mutta 9s ja 10s takavaihtaja ei käy ristiin. Ja nyt puhutaan siis Shimanon maasto-osista. Maantiellä nuo käyvät ristiin.



 Hyvä tietää 👍

----------


## SilverSingle

> Ei ole tekemätön paikka kokemattomallekaan, kurkkaa pääsetkö näistä liikkeelle:
> https://youtu.be/_kjMI5aRums
> https://youtu.be/UkZxPIZ1ngY
> 
> Tokihan asiasta voit reklamoida huoltopaikkaan ja pyytää korjaamaan tapahtuneen maksutta, mutta ymmärsin ettei takuuhuolto ole nurkan takana vaan vaatii lähettämisen. Jos joku toinen pyöräpaja löytyy paikkakunnalta ja laskun saisi sinne missä sössivät vaihteet.



Verkkis vastasi että tässä tapauksessa pyörän voi käyttää huollossa vaikka vaihteiden säätö ei takuuhuoltoihin sinänsä kuulukaan. Nyt vaihteet säädetty ja vihdoinkin voi nauttia ajamisesta! Jatkossa täytyy tosin vaihteet ym säätää itse joten linkittämäsi ohjeet tulee tarpeeseen. 👍

----------


## thunder

Kysymättä ja pyytämättä yllättäen kolahti saatekirjeen kanssa verkkiksestä uusi tasapaksu akseli. Ei ollut ongelmia vanhankaan kanssa, vaikka saattaa olla että ihan ei optimaalinen ratkaisu ollut.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Polkija123

Fatbike-kuumetta pukkaa. Itselläni on mielessä ensijaisesti talvipyöräily. Vielä ei tiedä kuinka pahasti lajista innostuu niin mielellään mahdollisimman pienellä investoinnilla aloittaisi. Olen tätä ketjua lukenut ja ilmeisesti Silverback-pyörät ovat ihan kohtuu laadukkaita?

Ilmeisesti kuitenkin 499€ Stride kannattaa kiertää kaukaa? Näin täällä taisi joku mainita. Itseäni kauhistuttavat mekaaniset levyjarrut tuossa laitoksessa. Scopp Delight on tarjouksessa verkkokaupassa 699€. Tämä lienee jo huomattavasti parempi? XXL on tällä hetkellä (huomisesta ei tiedä...) tarjouksessa White 6 FAT Pro 899€. Onko tuo White 200€ lisäsijoituksen arvoinen? Omaan silmään iske muuta eroa kuin SRAM 1x12 vaihteisto vs Silverbackissa Shimanon 2x9. Omilla nettisivuillaan White kehuu renkaita erityisesti talviajoon soveltuvaksi. 

Mitä mieltä foorumin asiantuntijat ovat?  :Hymy:

----------


## Vivve

Tässä olis hyvä jos koko vaan natsaa https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...S8jNkAz3NTdY0p

----------


## Polkija123

Olen 194cm niin taitaa olla vähän liian pieni ainakin kokotaulukon mukaan?  :Irvistys:

----------


## hcf

> Omilla nettisivuillaan White kehuu renkaita erityisesti talviajoon soveltuvaksi. 
> 
> Mitä mieltä foorumin asiantuntijat ovat?



On ne varmasti paremmat renkulat. bulldozerit on surkeat talvirenkaat.
Snowshoe XL:ssä tais olla valmiit paikat nastoillekki jos semmosia kaipailee. Sit niillä ei kyl kesällä ajeta

----------


## solisti

> On ne varmasti paremmat renkulat. bulldozerit on surkeat talvirenkaat.
> Snowshoe XL:ssä tais olla valmiit paikat nastoillekki jos semmosia kaipailee. Sit niillä ei kyl kesällä ajeta



No jos ne XXLn pron lumikengät on samat kuin aiempina vuosina ne on kyllä nastoitettavat, mutta painavat ja jäykät. Bulldozerit on vähän huonommat sivuttaispidossa talvella, mutta muuten minusta ihan asialliset yleiskumit. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> Fatbike-kuumetta pukkaa. Itselläni on mielessä ensijaisesti talvipyöräily. Vielä ei tiedä kuinka pahasti lajista innostuu niin mielellään mahdollisimman pienellä investoinnilla aloittaisi. Olen tätä ketjua lukenut ja ilmeisesti Silverback-pyörät ovat ihan kohtuu laadukkaita?
> 
> Ilmeisesti kuitenkin 499€ Stride kannattaa kiertää kaukaa? Näin täällä taisi joku mainita. Itseäni kauhistuttavat mekaaniset levyjarrut tuossa laitoksessa. Scopp Delight on tarjouksessa verkkokaupassa 699€. Tämä lienee jo huomattavasti parempi? XXL on tällä hetkellä (huomisesta ei tiedä...) tarjouksessa White 6 FAT Pro 899€. Onko tuo White 200€ lisäsijoituksen arvoinen? Omaan silmään iske muuta eroa kuin SRAM 1x12 vaihteisto vs Silverbackissa Shimanon 2x9. Omilla nettisivuillaan White kehuu renkaita erityisesti talviajoon soveltuvaksi. 
> 
> Mitä mieltä foorumin asiantuntijat ovat?



Strada varmaan kannattaa tosiaan jättää kauppaan. Ja kannattaa myös toi white jättää kauppaan, ilmeisesti edelleen QR akseleilla? Kyllä läpiakselit on hyvä olla(vaikka väärän mallisella se delight varmaan tulee&#128513 :Vink: . Sillä 200€ kyllä melkein jo laittaa ton sramin NX sarjan silverbackiin. Jarrut ja vaihteet varmaan suurin miinus Delightissa. Mutta sentään kiekot on suoraan tubeless valmiit ja venttiilitkin tulee mukana.

Käytettyjä kannattaa tietysti katella kanssa. Fillaritorilta esmes

----------


## Upinaattori

Tere. Scoop Single vm. 2018 ollut ajossa vajaan vuoden. Viime aikana, kun kilsoja alkanut taas kertyä tiheämmin, niin kammen kiristyspultti on alkanut löystyä ajossa.

Kuuluuko tähän laittaa jämäkämpää lukitetta vai isolla momentilla kiinni? Tällä hetkellä ainoa työkalu, millä olen kiristänyt, on perus kuusiokolotyökalu. Kokeilin laittaa pehmeää lukitetta ja taas löystyi päivässä.

----------


## solisti

> Tere. Scoop Single vm. 2018 ollut ajossa vajaan vuoden. Viime aikana, kun kilsoja alkanut taas kertyä tiheämmin, niin kammen kiristyspultti on alkanut löystyä ajossa.
> 
> Kuuluuko tähän laittaa jämäkämpää lukitetta vai isolla momentilla kiinni? Tällä hetkellä ainoa työkalu, millä olen kiristänyt, on perus kuusiokolotyökalu. Kokeilin laittaa pehmeää lukitetta ja taas löystyi päivässä.



Pitäisi pysyä ilman lukitettakin. Kuusiokololla tuskin saat tuota ohjemomenttia aikaiseksi. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JaaGo

Fatbikea tehnyt pitempään jo mieli. Nyt verkkokaupassa olisi tarjouksessa Silverback Stride Fatty 499€.

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...dY0hDag3Nf3MDV

Ajelut tulisi todnäk suurimmaksi osaksi teitä pitkin, mutta saattaisihan sitä 
innostua maastossakin polkemaan.

Halvemmat budjetin pyörää kumminkin kaavaillut, eli onko tämä hintansa väärtti? Riittääkö vaihteet tiellä polkemiseen? Jos innostun maastoon yms talvella polkemaan, niin saako tuohon vaihdettua esim. 4.7" leveitä renkaita?

Pituutta kuskilla on 172cm, joten tuo M koko taitaapi olla oikea.

Eli pyöräily tuskin yltää hc tasolle, kannattaako ostaa, jos aikeissa ostaa pyörä tyylillä "loppu elämäksi" vai jättääkö ostamatta ja kasvattaa budjetin tuplaksi tuon hintapyyntiin nähden?

----------


## Vivve

> Fatbikea tehnyt pitempään jo mieli. Nyt verkkokaupassa olisi tarjouksessa Silverback Stride Fatty 499€.
> 
> https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...dY0hDag3Nf3MDV
> 
> Ajelut tulisi todnäk suurimmaksi osaksi teitä pitkin, mutta saattaisihan sitä 
> innostua maastossakin polkemaan.
> 
> Halvemmat budjetin pyörää kumminkin kaavaillut, eli onko tämä hintansa väärtti? Riittääkö vaihteet tiellä polkemiseen? Jos innostun maastoon yms talvella polkemaan, niin saako tuohon vaihdettua esim. 4.7" leveitä renkaita?
> 
> ...



Vaikka tiellä ajo nyt ei kovin kummoisia vaadi niin korottaisin silti hieman budjettia ja ostaisin tämän 
https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...dY0hDag3Nf3MDV

Tuossa on jo paremmin potentiaalia päivitellä osia jos joskus tykästytkin ajelemaan maastossa.

Edit: Sun runkokoko onkin näköjään loppu...

----------


## satsumas

> Tere. Scoop Single vm. 2018 ollut ajossa vajaan vuoden. Viime aikana, kun kilsoja alkanut taas kertyä tiheämmin, niin kammen kiristyspultti on alkanut löystyä ajossa.
> 
> Kuuluuko tähän laittaa jämäkämpää lukitetta vai isolla momentilla kiinni? Tällä hetkellä ainoa työkalu, millä olen kiristänyt, on perus kuusiokolotyökalu. Kokeilin laittaa pehmeää lukitetta ja taas löystyi päivässä.



Mulla oli sama ongelma vm 2018 Scoopissa heti paketista otettua. Ei pysynyt kireellä, kampisarja vaihdettiin takuuna uuteen. Sit rupes pysymään niinkuin pitääkin.

----------


## Qilty

> Tere. Scoop Single vm. 2018 ollut ajossa vajaan vuoden. Viime aikana, kun kilsoja alkanut taas kertyä tiheämmin, niin kammen kiristyspultti on alkanut löystyä ajossa.
> 
> Kuuluuko tähän laittaa jämäkämpää lukitetta vai isolla momentilla kiinni? Tällä hetkellä ainoa työkalu, millä olen kiristänyt, on perus kuusiokolotyökalu. Kokeilin laittaa pehmeää lukitetta ja taas löystyi päivässä.



Se kiristetään 60nm, ei tosiaan mene perus L mallin kuusiokololla, sillä ei saa kampea edes pohjaan asti. Ihan tosissaan saa kiristää momenttiavaimellakin kun toisella kädellä pitää kampea paikallaan.

Edit. Ja tossa race facen ohjeessakin taidetaan mainita että momentti kuuluu tarkistaa aina välillä

----------


## Qilty

> Fatbikea tehnyt pitempään jo mieli. Nyt verkkokaupassa olisi tarjouksessa Silverback Stride Fatty 499€.
> 
> https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...dY0hDag3Nf3MDV
> 
> Ajelut tulisi todnäk suurimmaksi osaksi teitä pitkin, mutta saattaisihan sitä 
> innostua maastossakin polkemaan.
> 
> Halvemmat budjetin pyörää kumminkin kaavaillut, eli onko tämä hintansa väärtti? Riittääkö vaihteet tiellä polkemiseen? Jos innostun maastoon yms talvella polkemaan, niin saako tuohon vaihdettua esim. 4.7" leveitä renkaita?
> 
> ...



Jos loppu elämäksi meinaat niin sehän ei persaatteessa ole mahdollista kun fillareilla on käyttöikä. Mutta siinä tapauksessa kuitenkin kannattaa tuplata budjetti, ja siltikin luultavasti täytyy vuoden tai parin päästä taas tuplata.

Suosittelen katsomaan käytetyt ja jättää kokonaan tollaset mekaanisilla jarruilla, pikalinkuilla ja altus/alivio vaihteilla varustetut maastopyörät kokonaan katsomatta.

https://www.fillaritori.com/forum/70-fatbiket/

----------


## JaaGo

> Jos loppu elämäksi meinaat niin sehän ei persaatteessa ole mahdollista kun fillareilla on käyttöikä. Mutta siinä tapauksessa kuitenkin kannattaa tuplata budjetti, ja siltikin luultavasti täytyy vuoden tai parin päästä taas tuplata.
> 
> Suosittelen katsomaan käytetyt ja jättää kokonaan tollaset mekaanisilla jarruilla, pikalinkuilla ja altus/alivio vaihteilla varustetut maastopyörät kokonaan katsomatta.
> 
> https://www.fillaritori.com/forum/70-fatbiket/



"Pyörä loppuelämäksi" sanonnalla tarkoitan, että haluan paremman vaihtoehdon, kuin se huonoin, mutta silti oltava sieltä edullisimmasta päästä. Ajattelin nyt sitten korottaa budjettia, jotta tähän lopputulokseen pääsen.

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...Az3hDag3Nf3MDi

Olisiko tämä Silverback Scoop Deluxe soiva peli, tuo oranssi värikin miellyttäisi itseäni kovasti?

Ja sitten itselle yksi tärkeä asia pyöräilyssä. Lasten kuljetukseen on saatava pyöräkärry pyörään kiinni. Kiinnitys adapteri tulee takarenkaan aksilaan rungon ja mutterin väliin. Tuossa deluxessa näyttäisi olevan pikalinkku, mutta ilmeisesti tilalle vaihtamalla jäykkä akseli tuo kärryn kiinnitys onnistuu? Vai joutuuko sitä alkaa väsäämään jotain telinettä, että saan adapterin kiinnitettyä?

Tuossa vielä linkki josta näkyy adapteri:

https://www.biltema.fi/vapaa-aika/py...rry-2000020620


Ja jos tuo deluxe on sellainen joka kannattaisi ostaa, niin samalla lähtisi pojalle fättäri kans tilaukseen, kun uuden pyörän osta alkaa olla edessä.

Poika siis pian 8v, 131cm ja menossa toiselle luokalle. Nykyinen 20" normipyörä alkaa jäämään pieneksi.

Tuo riittäisi pojalle vallan mainiosti:

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...gh95qW3ghGu6Ew

----------


## Qilty

> "Pyörä loppuelämäksi" sanonnalla tarkoitan, että haluan paremman vaihtoehdon, kuin se huonoin, mutta silti oltava sieltä edullisimmasta päästä. Ajattelin nyt sitten korottaa budjettia, jotta tähän lopputulokseen pääsen.
> 
> https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...Az3hDag3Nf3MDi
> 
> Olisiko tämä Silverback Scoop Deluxe soiva peli, tuo oranssi värikin miellyttäisi itseäni kovasti?
> 
> Ja sitten itselle yksi tärkeä asia pyöräilyssä. Lasten kuljetukseen on saatava pyöräkärry pyörään kiinni. Kiinnitys adapteri tulee takarenkaan aksilaan rungon ja mutterin väliin. Tuossa deluxessa näyttäisi olevan pikalinkku, mutta ilmeisesti tilalle vaihtamalla jäykkä akseli tuo kärryn kiinnitys onnistuu? Vai joutuuko sitä alkaa väsäämään jotain telinettä, että saan adapterin kiinnitettyä?
> 
> Tuossa vielä linkki josta näkyy adapteri:
> ...



Vaimolla on deluxe, ihan hyvä pyörä. Mutta kyllä se on läpiakseleilla, ne on vaan "tool free" mallit, eli niissä on nuo pikalinkuilta näyttävät kahvat. Ja niihin ei kärrykoukkua saa. Thule myy läpiakselia missä on päässä kierre sitä kärrykoukkua varten. Tai sitten voi tehdä niinkun minä ja hitsata se kärrykoukku lattarautaan ja pultata siihen takakolmiossa olevaan kiinnikkeeseen(luultavasti seisontatuelle tarkoitettu) laittaisin kuvan mutta en näköjään osaa

----------


## JaaGo

> Vaimolla on deluxe, ihan hyvä pyörä. Mutta kyllä se on läpiakseleilla, ne on vaan "tool free" mallit, eli niissä on nuo pikalinkuilta näyttävät kahvat. Ja niihin ei kärrykoukkua saa. Thule myy läpiakselia missä on päässä kierre sitä kärrykoukkua varten. Tai sitten voi tehdä niinkun minä ja hitsata se kärrykoukku lattarautaan ja pultata siihen takakolmiossa olevaan kiinnikkeeseen(luultavasti seisontatuelle tarkoitettu) laittaisin kuvan mutta en näköjään osaa



Joo kyllä tuohon näppärästi saa tehtyä adapterin kärrynkoukkua varten. Ainut mikä tuossa deluxessa mietityttää, että jääkö isoin/isoimmat vaihteet pieneksi maantiellä, kun ei siitä kertojia löydy? Toki saahan eturattaan vaihdettua isompaan, mutta meneekö sitten pienimmät vaihteet liian raskaaksi..

----------


## SBIAN

Tuossa riittää välitykset maantielle kyllä mutta maastossa taitaa pahoissa paikoissa käydä niin että välitykset loppuu kesken.

11-42 takana ja 28 edessä olis hyvä.

----------


## Vivve

Miksi ostaa läski jos käyttö on pääasiassa tiellä?

----------


## JaaGo

> Miksi ostaa läski jos käyttö on pääasiassa tiellä?



Maastossa yritän kyllä pyrkiä ajamaan nyt in paljon kuin mahdollista, esim metsälle kun lähden heitån aserepun selkään ja kiväärin reppuun. Mutta paljon tulee pyöräiltyä myös lasten kanssa (neljä poikaa), enkä ole aikeissa ostaa kahta erilaista pyörää. Mutta tämä on hyvä tietää, että välityksillä tulee pärjäämään myös tiellä, joten laitanpa tilausta vetämään.

----------


## Qilty

Kyllä ne välit maantiellä riittää, tietysti mitää tour de francee ei pysty vetää, mut ei siellä muutenkaan juuri läskipyöriä näy. Metsässäkin riittää enimmäkseen, isoimmat mäet ja pehmeimmät paikat jää kyllä varmaan menemättä tolla 11-36pakalla. Tilaamaan vaan

----------


## JaaGo

No joo laitoin tilauksen ja kolme päivää odoteltuani soittelin verkkokauppaan. Single deluxen kanssa saldo virhe ja poistotuote, niin sitä ei saatavilla. Nyt siis vaihtoehdot scoop single ja scoop doublen välillä. Mitään kun en näistä vielä tiedä, joten kysyn teiltä neuvoa valintaan?

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...ag3Nf3MDNTyEjB


https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...ag3Nf3MDNTyEjB

Tänään pitäisi vielä saada tilaus sisään, niin saisi pyörän viikonlopuksi kotiin.

----------


## Hellfire

> No joo laitoin tilauksen ja kolme päivää odoteltuani soittelin verkkokauppaan. Single deluxen kanssa saldo virhe ja poistotuote, niin sitä ei saatavilla. Nyt siis vaihtoehdot scoop single ja scoop doublen välillä. Mitään kun en näistä vielä tiedä, joten kysyn teiltä neuvoa valintaan?
> 
> https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...ag3Nf3MDNTyEjB
> 
> 
> https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...ag3Nf3MDNTyEjB
> 
> Tänään pitäisi vielä saada tilaus sisään, niin saisi pyörän viikonlopuksi kotiin.



Noista kahdesta valitsisin Doublen. Hintaero vain satanen ja doublen välityksen sopivat varmaan hieman paremmin ”maantie-ajoon”. Ittellä alla Single jossa vaihdettu etuakseli (takuu), renkaat ja satula. Doublessa ei liene haasteita väärän etuakselin kanssa. Varaudu tosiaan sitten kiristämään ja tarkistamaan kaikki ruuvit ja pultit koska nämä ovat tehtaan kasauksen jälkeen aika järkyttävällä tasolla.

----------


## hcf

Doublen Blutoa ei kyllä maantiellä tarvita. Ja tuo vähän lisää huoltoa pyörälle.
Väitykset lienee ihan passelit kummassaki

----------


## JaaGo

Totta tuo bluto on todnäk itselle vähän turha, mutta mukanan se tuossa tulee. Ilmeisesti on jousto lukittavissa. Ja saahan sen aina vaihdettua jäykkään haarukkaan. Sain vain hyvän alennuksen verkkokaupasta, joten melkein double laitettava tilaukseen kun menee alle singlen hinta.  :Hymy:

----------


## hcf

verkkokauppa.com Helsingin Outletissa huomenaamulla klo 9.00 rysäys OUTLET-polkupyöriä todella halvoin hinnoin! 
 OUTLET-osastolla muuan muassa;

Silverback Scoop Single (2019) -fatbike, vihreä, M/430 mm 479€

Ja paljon muuta! Yli 50 eri polkupyörää OUTLET-hinnoin!
 Pyörille on tärkeää käydä tekemässä ensimmäinen huolto huoltoliikkeessä.

heh

----------


## JaaGo

No niin eilen vihdoin Scoop Double kotiutui. Illalla aloin kasaamaan ja säätämään, ja kyllähän siinä nelisen tuntia tais vierähtää (samalla siinä sivussa väänsin lapsille iltapalat ja laitoin lapset nukkumaan.). Eipä sielä tehtaalla ilmeisesti juuri mitään muuta kasaamisessa tehdä kun laitetaan kaikki vähän sinne päin kiinni. Pyörähän oli täysin vaihteeton, takavaihtajan vaijeri oli irti, eikä etuvaihtajakaan toiminut ollenkaan. Myös etujarrun kanssa sai hetken säätää että sen sai suht hyväksi. Jarruja ei ikinä ennemmin oo tullu säädettyä, joten youtubesta opastus videot pyörimään. Toki niihin en oikein jaksanu keskittyä, joten nakkasin puhelimen pois ja kokeilemalla sain säädettyä vaihteet toimimaan. Etuvaihtaja oli kolmerattaiselle, mutta sain senkin säädetty kaksi pykäläiseksi. Sisurit pitää vielä kumeista poistaa ja huomenna saan haarukkaa varten pumpun lainaan, niin saa plutoon oikeat paineet. Tänään kävin muutaman kilsan lenkin heittämässä, ja hyvältähän se fillari tuntui. Seka annan pisteet itelle, että sain säädettyä kaikki kerralla toimimaan. Satula toki lähtee vaihtoon kun ei perse tolla kovalla satulalla kestä pitempiä lenkkejä. Juomapullon telinepaikkoja oli vain yksi, mutta tämä ei nyt itelle kovin iso juttu ole. Kunnollinen ketjulukko ja pikalokarit täytynee vielä hankkia.

----------


## mahead

> Satula toki lähtee vaihtoon kun ei perse tolla kovalla satulalla kestä pitempiä lenkkejä.



Katso kuitenkin ensin ajoasento kuntoon, ja totuta persettä 100-200 km. Jos sittenkin tuntuu että ei kestä, niin selvitä mikä mättää, sen sijaan että summanmutikassa ostat vain pehmeämmän satulan. Kalliimmat penkit on yleensä kovan puoleisia, itsekin vaihdoin kovempaan jossain välissä, ja hyvä kun vaihdoin, kulkine parani huomattavasti.

----------


## SBIAN

"Satula toki lähtee vaihtoon kun ei perse tolla kovalla satulalla kestä pitempiä lenkkejä"

Se pehmuste kuuluu olla housussa eikä satulassa, hommaa kunnon ajohousu eli ei mitään alkaen hintoja, noissa on todella suuria eroja ja kannattaa pysyä erossa sellaista missä pehmustetta on niin kuin tyynyinä paksusti, kun pehmustus on oikeanlainen ei se vaadi paksua kerrosta esim. Endurancelta löytyy suositeltavia ajo asuja.

----------


## JaaGo

Pyörä on joka lähes joka päivä myös normi ajossa, eli ei pelkkää harrasteajoa metsissä. Haluan että ajo on edes jokseenkin nautinnollista, enkä todellakaan ole käyttämässä vaippahousuja esim. kaupassa käydessä.  Mutta oikeakin ongelma on pyörän suhteen, mistä löydän jalustimen joka sopii doublen takahaarukkaan? Jalustin on aivan ehdoton, esim. koska lapsia kärryyn vyöttäessä on pyörän pysyttävä pystyssä ja aina ei ole seinää jota vasten saisi nojaamaan.

----------


## mahead

> Pyörä on joka lähes joka päivä myös normi ajossa, eli ei pelkkää harrasteajoa metsissä. Haluan että ajo on edes jokseenkin nautinnollista, enkä todellakaan ole käyttämässä vaippahousuja esim. kaupassa käydessä.



Samoin minä käytän pyörää mm. työmatkoilla (5 km/suunta). En käytä vaippahousuja, mutta hyvä satula toimii harrastepolkujen ulkopuolellakin. Voit sinä sen pehmeän satulan ostaa, mutta saatat yllättyä pidemmillä lenkeillä kun persus puutuu uudesta satulasta huolimatta (oikeasti todennäköisesti just siksi).

----------


## Qilty

Mäkin köytän lapsia kärryyn eikä mulla ole jalkaa. Irrotan kärryn siks aikaa.

Satulana mulla on täys hiilikuitu ja se on oikein hyvä, ei siis pehmustettu ollenkaan vaan lakattua hiilikuitua. Pitkille lenkeille saatan laittaa vaippahousut, usein kuitenkaan en.

5km ajossa ei kyllä mikään satula ala persusta pakottaan. Vaikka ei se vakio tosiaan hyväkään ole. Mutta mäkin suosittelen katsomaan netistä hyvät ohjeet ajoasennon säätämiseen, sillä on isompi vaikutus.

----------


## mahead

> 5km ajossa ei kyllä mikään satula ala persusta pakottaan. Vaikka ei se vakio tosiaan hyväkään ole. Mutta mäkin suosittelen katsomaan netistä hyvät ohjeet ajoasennon säätämiseen, sillä on isompi vaikutus.



Alkaa, jos se on säädetty päin persettä. Mutta pointtini oli juurikin, että kohtalaista työmatkaa voi ajaa kovemmallakin satulalla ilman vaippapöksyjä (aiemmin mulla oli 10 km/suunta, ei ollu vaippoja sillonkaan).

Ei sillä, sun hiilarisatulaan verrattuna mäkin varmaan ajan mummosatulalla.

----------


## SBIAN

SB:ltä kyseltiin olenko ollut tyytyväinen pyörääni, niin oma fatty on toiminut todella loistavasti , mitään ongelmaa ei ole pyörässä ollut ja lisäksi pyörä oli heti alkuunsa melko hyvin säädöissä eli pienen säädön joutui tehdä etujarrusatulan keskityksen kanssa ja säätää hieman etuvaihtajaa. Sen sijaan kirjoitin nykyisten 2019 mallisista palautetta huolimattomasta pyörien kasauksesta ja jonkin sorttisesta laadun romahtamisesta ja he olivat kovin kiinostuneita että mistä on kyse, niin kuin ei heillä olisi mitään tietoa ongelmista. Kirjoitin vastineen millaisia ongelmia on raportoitu, saas nähdä mitä vastaavat :Hymy:

----------


## Qilty

Noi säätöhommat on varmaan kyllä kaikilla merkeillä, ainakin luulisin. Kivijalasta ostettuna niitä ei vaan asiakas huomaa kun mekaanikko on sen ajokuntoon kasannut.

Meilläkin vaimon deluxessa oli suurinpiirtein kaikki kohdallaan suoraan paketista. Omasta singlestä saikin melkein kaiken säätää

----------


## Qilty

> Alkaa, jos se on säädetty päin persettä. Mutta pointtini oli juurikin, että kohtalaista työmatkaa voi ajaa kovemmallakin satulalla ilman vaippapöksyjä (aiemmin mulla oli 10 km/suunta, ei ollu vaippoja sillonkaan).
> 
> Ei sillä, sun hiilarisatulaan verrattuna mäkin varmaan ajan mummosatulalla.



Oikeesti se kuitusatula ei ole yhtään niin paha kuin voisi kuvitella. Se on melko ohut ja keskellä on se rako eli ikäänkuin lehtijousella siinä istutaan. Lisäksi kiskotkin on kuitua, joustaisiko nekin? Ainoa että se kun tökkää polulla johonki kankkuun tai takareiteen niin sattuu napsun enempi kun pehmustettu satula...

Edit. Lähtökohtaisesti kaikki satulat on säädetty päin persettä

----------


## solisti

> SB:ltä kyseltiin olenko ollut tyytyväinen pyörääni, niin oma fatty on toiminut todella loistavasti , mitään ongelmaa ei ole pyörässä ollut ja lisäksi pyörä oli heti alkuunsa melko hyvin säädöissä eli pienen säädön joutui tehdä etujarrusatulan keskityksen kanssa ja säätää hieman etuvaihtajaa. Sen sijaan kirjoitin nykyisten 2019 mallisista palautetta huolimattomasta pyörien kasauksesta ja jonkin sorttisesta laadun romahtamisesta ja he olivat kovin kiinostuneita että mistä on kyse, niin kuin ei heillä olisi mitään tietoa ongelmista. Kirjoitin vastineen millaisia ongelmia on raportoitu, saas nähdä mitä vastaavat



Aiemmin SB oli sitä mieltä, että he eivät myy ollenkaan laatikkopyöriä postimyyntinä vaan jälleenmyyjä on vastuussa kasauksesta ja lopousäädöistä. Esim. Saksassa voit määrittää noutopaikan pyörälle. Tällöinhän säädöt ei tarvi olla laatikossa ehkä ihan niin tarkasti aseteltu... Todellisuus on toki toinen varsinkin verkkokaupan kaltaisilla toimijoilla. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SBIAN

Juu vastausta on tullut ja keskusteltu on muutenkin silverbacista, eli asia on juuri noin eli myyjän olisi tarkistettava säädöt ja laitettava ne kohdalleen mutta tässä tapauksessa Silverbacin tulisi olla tarkempi kenelle pyörän myynnin antaa. Annoin ehdotuksen keulakulman loiventamisesta vielä pikkasen sekä vaihteistossa siirtymisestä 1x12 vaihtoehtoon. 

Antoivat palkaksi koodin jolla pitäisi saada ostoksesta -50% mutta koodi ei toimi eli on tuo jokseenkin leväperäinen firma :Hymy:

----------


## solisti

> Antoivat palkaksi koodin jolla pitäisi saada ostoksesta -50% mutta koodi ei toimi eli on tuo jokseenkin leväperäinen firma



Juu, noita on luvattu myös arvostelun kirjoittamisesta. Todellisuus oli, että sai SB lippalakista sen -50%. Posteineen jäi se 15e vielä sittenkin hintaa 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kekuliini

Moro,
Eilen sitten laukesi Scoopin SRC takanapa (single 2017).
Kesken mukavan teknisen polun tiimellyksen alkoi järjetön sutiminen. Luulin, että Jumbo jim luistaa mutta rengas pysyikin polussa ja kammet pyörivät vinhasti eteenpäin.
Syy: takanavan vapaarattaan hammaskehän kierre tuhoutunut ja hammaskehä luistaa navassa. Se oli sitten siinä...
Takapää (pyörän) on jo pitkän aikaa oireillut ihme paukkeella, jonka syytä en ole löytänyt ja vapaarattaan kynnet ym. on tarkastettu moneen kertaan. Edelleen vaparin kynnet ovat uudenveroiset mutta napa entinen.
En ole kuullut, että kenellekään olisi tällaista tapahtunut.
Ps. Tuleva takanapa on eurooppalainen😁

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Syy: takanavan vapaarattaan hammaskehän kierre tuhoutunut ja hammaskehä luistaa navassa. Se oli sitten siinä...
> Takapää (pyörän) on jo pitkän aikaa oireillut ihme paukkeella, jonka syytä en ole löytänyt ja vapaarattaan kynnet ym. on tarkastettu moneen kertaan. Edelleen vaparin kynnet ovat uudenveroiset mutta napa entinen.
> En ole kuullut, että kenellekään olisi tällaista tapahtunut.



Ihan perusvika/ominaisuus tämän navan osalta, toinen on sitten navan alumiininen akseli joka menee poikki.

----------


## SBIAN

Tuohonhan oli saativilla teräs akseli peräti Suomen kaupasta jostain, muistaako joku mistä??

Jaa joo löytykin jo, eli täältä: http://lundberg247.fi/product_details.php?p=2038

----------


## Kekuliini

Kaapista löytyy uusi teräksinen akseli sekä vapaarattaan kynnet ja laakerit mutta ne ei enää auta😢

----------


## Murgo

Ensimmäinen viesti tälle foorumille. Eli Silverbackin (Scoop Delight) hommasin minäkin lähinnä metsässä huvitteluun. Ihan asiallisen oloinen pääosiltaan mutta pientä sanomista kokoonpanon laadussa, vaihteet ja jarrut vain "läiskitty" paikalleen eli kaikki säätämättä ja etuvaihtajan vipu on tehty kolmelle eturattaalle vaikka pyörässä on vain kaksi. Takajarrulevy oli myös jossain vaiheessa ottanut ilmeisesti osumaa ja oli kiero ja mukana tulevat polkimet olivat lähinnä huono vitsi, joskin niitä ei kai juuri kukaan edes asenna paikalleen, itsekin laitoin suoraan Shimanon lukkopolkimet. Paketista myös puuttuivat tubeless-venttiilit jotka Verkkokauppa tosin lähetti nopeasti perään kun asiasta reklamoin, niiden sijaan mukaan oli laitettu pussillinen vaijerin pääteholkkeja.  :Hymy:  Tubeless-muunnos (elämäni ensimmäinen, itse asiassa en puoli vuotta sitten edes tiennyt että tubelesseja fillareissa käytetäänkään  :Hymy: ) sinänsä kävi todella helposti, ei mitään vaikeuksia.

Kirjoitin Silverbackin sivuille arvostelun jossa kerroin noista puutteista (itsehän pyysivät  :Hymy: ) minkä seurauksena ottivat sähköpostitse yhteyttä ja pahoittelivat asiaa. Kuulemma idea olisi että jälleenmyyjä kasaa pyörän ja hoitaa säädöt sekä tarkistaa että kaikki on ok mutta kuten tiedetään, Verkkokauppahan toimittaa fillarit tehtaan jäljiltä edes avaamatta laatikkoa välissä.

No, minä kun olen sellainen tyypi että kaikkea pitää aina värkkäillä niin pitihän siihen Saksasta tilata eteen nelimäntäinen jarru ja 203 millin jarrulevy sekä satula-adapteri sen kiinnittämiseen. Edestä vapautuneen 180-millisen levyn adaptereineen siirsin taakse eli samalla rahalla tuli päivitettyä sekä etu- että takajarrut. Liekö sitten minun vauhdillani niin merkityksellistä mutta nyt ainakin saa etujarrulla takapyörän helposti ilmaan ja pääsin kierosta takalevystä eroon. Hiukan "kumipallomainen" tuo kahvan tuntuma ehkä on mekaanisiin jarruihin tottuneelle mutta kaipa se siitä paranee kun palat asettuvat? Teho tosiaan on vähintäänkin riittävä. Jarruletku pitänee jossain vaiheessa lyhentää, siinä on n. 10-15 senttiä ylimääräistä mikä ei tosin kauheasti haittaa mutta olisihan se siistimpi kun olisi juuri sopiva.

Mutta ihan hauska laite mitä pari kertaa olen ehtinyt sen kanssa metsässä rymytä.

Onkohan tuossa vielä jotain "pakollista" muutettavaa että pysyy kasassa? Vieläkö näissä 2019-malleissa esimerkiksi on tarvetta tuolle ylempänä mainitulle taka-akselin vaihtamiselle teräksiseen?

----------


## hcf

Tuo on kyllä kumma ku viimeaikoina nuita ihan vääriä vaihtajia ollu nois pyörissä. Mistähän ihmeestä voi moinen johtua

----------


## Murgo

> Tuo on kyllä kumma ku viimeaikoina nuita ihan vääriä vaihtajia ollu nois pyörissä. Mistähän ihmeestä voi moinen johtua



Silverbackilta kirjoittivat tuosta vaihtajasta että "The shift lever is made for 3 chainrings yes, but has a specific setup for 2 chainrings" eli ilmeisesti on tarkoituksella laitettu (halvempi?) 3-rattaisen vaihtaja. Toimiihan se kahdenkin kanssa samalla lailla kuin kolmellakin, ei siitä varsinaista haittaa ole, mutta hiukan hassu yksityiskohta.

----------


## vihtis83

Jossain etuvaihtajan liipaisimissa on siellä alapuolella sellainen nappi jolla saa valittua onko liipaisin 2 vai 3lle rattaalle. Tällainen löytyy oman Canyonin vivun alta:

----------


## Murgo

Pitääpä katsoa huomenna kun tallille menen jos vaikka tuota sillä "specific setupilla" tarkoittaisivat.

----------


## Tuumori

> Ensimmäinen viesti tälle foorumille. Eli Silverbackin (Scoop Delight) hommasin minäkin...
> Paketista myös puuttuivat tubeless-venttiilit jotka Verkkokauppa tosin lähetti nopeasti perään kun asiasta reklamoin, niiden sijaan mukaan oli laitettu pussillinen vaijerin pääteholkkeja.



Ai pitikö siellä tulla venttiilit mukana? Ei se tietenkään ollut iso menoerä ostaa ne erikseen mutta olisin voinut nekin ottaa jos niiden piti kauppaan kuulua, mulla ei tullut muuta kuin "ohjekirja".
Mun takavaihtajaepisodin jälkeen olen kyllä ollut tyytyväinen fillariin.

----------


## Hellfire

> Ai pitikö siellä tulla venttiilit mukana? Ei se tietenkään ollut iso menoerä ostaa ne erikseen mutta olisin voinut nekin ottaa jos niiden piti kauppaan kuulua, mulla ei tullut muuta kuin "ohjekirja".
> Mun takavaihtajaepisodin jälkeen olen kyllä ollut tyytyväinen fillariin.



Singlen mukana tuli venttiilit, joten olettaisin että myös kalliimmassa mallissa tulisi mukana (olettaen, että Singlessä ja Doublessa on samat vanteet).

----------


## hcf

Millohan silverbackiltä alkaa tulemaan uudet mallit.
Veikkaan että muutoksia ei juuri tule

Lähetetty minun F8331 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## PB4819

Hcfreak:

Itse asiassa kyselin asiaa Verkkokaupan puolelta viime viikolla s-postilla. Heidän vastauksensa oli Silverbackin uuden malliston saatavuuteen liittyen "lähiaikoina". Kun sitten pyysin tätä "lähiaikaa" täsmentämään, oli uusi vastaus vapaasti lainaten: todennäköisesti muutama viikko/kuukausi. Sen tarkempaa tietoa en ainakaan itse saanut.

Joten, jää nähtäväksi.

----------


## Eeva

Hoituihan se Fattyn rungonvaihto, vaikka aikaa meni reilut pari kuukautta. Täkäläinen Baiks hoiti kasauksen. Verkkokaupan tiedotus oli vähän niukanlaista, itse joutui kyselemään perään, vaikka sinänsä nopeasti vastasivat sitten viesteihin. 

Ehdin tilata myös Doublen kokeiluun, mutta palautin sen sitten kuitenkin Verkkokaupan pitkän palautusoikeuden puitteissa. Tässä välillä lainapyörällä ajaneena tajusin, että kaipaan läskipyörän geometrialta jotain muuta kuin mitä Silverback tarjoaa. Tätä toki edelsi sen oivaltaminen, että tuo S-kokoinen Fatty on ollut mulle ihan turhan pieni, vaikka ehdinkin ajella sillä tyytyväisenä pitkälti kolmatta vuotta.

Ostin siis tilalle muun merkin läskin, ja Fatty meni myyntiin. (Ei muuten tarvinnut pitkään kaupitella... S-kokoisista läskipyöristä vaikuttaisi olevan enemmän kysyntää kuin tarjontaa.)

Edelleen pidän Silverbackia ihan hyvänä valintana etenkin ekaksi läskiksi. Kokoamiseen voisivat kyllä kiinnittää vähän enemmän huomiota.  :Hymy: 






> Saapa nähdä, miten meikäläisen takuuasia hoituu. 2016-mallin Scoop Fattysta nimittäin murtui runko satulaputken ja 
> takahaarukan yläputkien saumasta. Verkkokaupasta kyllä vastasivat nopsaan ja kertoivat lähettäneensä asian eteenpäin Silverbackille, mutta Silverbackilta taas ei ole kuulunut mitään kohta kahteen viikkoon. 
> 
> Ei huvittaisi tärvätä koko kesää ilman pyörää, ja siksi olenkin katsellut uutta tilalle. Tätä runkoasiaa lukuun ottamatta olen ollut Silverbackin laatuun ihan tyytyväinen, ja ehdin jo harkita päivittäväni joustokeulalliseen Doubleen. Mutta tämän ketjun viimeaikaiset viestit eivät kyllä varsinaisesti kannusta siihen. Uskaltaako tässä lainkaan luottaa siihen, että pyörä toimitettaisiin oikeilla tai edes käypäisillä osilla varustettuna...

----------


## tobv

Moi, minkäslaisia erikoistyökaluja tarvitsen, kun suunnitelmissa vaihtaa 2019 Scoop Fatty 1x voimansiirrolle?
Ensi alkuun toimimaan yhdellä eturattaalla (28T tai 30T) vakio 11-36 takapakalla ja myöhemmin ehkä takapakan vaihto.
Perustyökalut löytyy (kiintoavaimet, kuusiokolot).

----------


## Qilty

> Moi, minkäslaisia erikoistyökaluja tarvitsen, kun suunnitelmissa vaihtaa 2019 Scoop Fatty 1x voimansiirrolle?
> Ensi alkuun toimimaan yhdellä eturattaalla (28T tai 30T) vakio 11-36 takapakalla ja myöhemmin ehkä takapakan vaihto.
> Perustyökalut löytyy (kiintoavaimet, kuusiokolot).



Eipä tohon paljoa tarvitse. Etuvaihtaja lähtee ihan peruskaluilla, samoten taitaa ne eturattaat irrota kuusiokololla, muistat vaan ostaa NW rattaan eteen tai ketjut putoo jatkuvasti.

Takapakan vaihtoon riittää hylsy jolla pakan lukkorengas avataan ja ketjupiiska. Satunnaiseen räpeltämiseen Bilteman sarja on ihan ok. Ainiin, lisäksi tarviit ketjutyökalun kun varmaan joudut ketjuja lyhentämään.

Lähetetty minun LM-G710 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## päräm

Morjesta foorumin tietäjät, ois eka läskipyörä hakusessa, ja kaipaisin vähän neuvoja. Tulossa ympärivuotiseen lyhyeen työmatka ajoon, ja tarkotus ois kans lähteä tutustumaan tonne lähimetsien maastoon, ja kenties jotain kasuaalia maastopyöräily harrastusta alottaa.
Oon tossa selaillu tätä foorumia ja eri kauppojen valikoimaa ja aika huonosti tuntuu näitä läskipyöriä olevan saatavilla. Tota silverback scoop singleä on jonkuverran ainakin kehuttu ja se kiinnostelis kovasti mutta taitaa olla aika loppuunmyyty nuo isommat koot jokapaikasta.
Sen koon kanssakin vähän oon hakuteillä, 187cm löytyy pituutta ja painoa se ~73kg, niin oisko L koon pyörä sopiva tämmöselle kukkakepille? Sitte pitäs vaan löytää pyörä kohtuullisella toimitusajalla, mistä löytyy kokoa. Esim. Silverback scoop fattya löytyis verkkikseltä L koossa, kuinka paljon häpeää fatty tolle singlelle, ja olisko hyvä alottelu pyörä? Tai onko ehdottaa jotain muita pyöriä tohon 900-1300€ haarukkaan? Jos ei läskiä löydy mieleistä niin on tietysti vaihtoehto hankkia myös perinteinen maastopyörä, mutta läski kiinnostaa ensisijasesti, kun pääsee varmaan hangessakin mukavasti töihin.

----------


## hcf

^Tää vuodenaika on semmonen että läskejä on vähän saatavilla. Syksyn mittaan paranee ku uudet mallit alkaa saapumaan kauppoihin. Läskipyörän sesonkihan vähä poikkeaa muista pyöristä. Pyritään saamaan talveksi markkinoille.

Kona WO 2020 on jo saatavilla suomi editionina. Asettuu juuri budjettiisi koska siihen tulee alennus ku lisäät ostoskoriin. Uusia Silverbackin mallejakin varmaan jonkin ajan kuluttua tulee ennakkotilattavaksi

----------


## Qilty

> Morjesta foorumin tietäjät, ois eka läskipyörä hakusessa, ja kaipaisin vähän neuvoja. Tulossa ympärivuotiseen lyhyeen työmatka ajoon, ja tarkotus ois kans lähteä tutustumaan tonne lähimetsien maastoon, ja kenties jotain kasuaalia maastopyöräily harrastusta alottaa.
> Oon tossa selaillu tätä foorumia ja eri kauppojen valikoimaa ja aika huonosti tuntuu näitä läskipyöriä olevan saatavilla. Tota silverback scoop singleä on jonkuverran ainakin kehuttu ja se kiinnostelis kovasti mutta taitaa olla aika loppuunmyyty nuo isommat koot jokapaikasta.
> Sen koon kanssakin vähän oon hakuteillä, 187cm löytyy pituutta ja painoa se ~73kg, niin oisko L koon pyörä sopiva tämmöselle kukkakepille? Sitte pitäs vaan löytää pyörä kohtuullisella toimitusajalla, mistä löytyy kokoa. Esim. Silverback scoop fattya löytyis verkkikseltä L koossa, kuinka paljon häpeää fatty tolle singlelle, ja olisko hyvä alottelu pyörä? Tai onko ehdottaa jotain muita pyöriä tohon 900-1300€ haarukkaan? Jos ei läskiä löydy mieleistä niin on tietysti vaihtoehto hankkia myös perinteinen maastopyörä, mutta läski kiinnostaa ensisijasesti, kun pääsee varmaan hangessakin mukavasti töihin.



Fattyssä huonommat vaihteet ja jarrut, siis reilusti huonommat. Ja singlessä kuitukeula. 

Tohon 1300€ vois saada jostain supertarjouksesta canyon dude kasia? Tai ainakin budjettia venyttämällä niinku tässä lajissa helposti on tapana

Lähetetty minun LM-G710 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## päräm

Tota kona wo:ta oli kans kehuttu mitä pläräilin tätä ketjua läpi, ilmeisesti ihan kelpo peli. Kumpaan kannattais ennemmin toi 1300€ sijottaa, silverbackin pyörään vai konaan? Onko esim ton scoop singlen ja wo:n välillä jotai isoa erottavaa tekijää joka tekis toisesta huomattavasti paremman vaihtoehdon? Toki kona ois heti saatavilla, eikä ois bikeshopista pitkä matka hakeakkaan.

----------


## hcf

Mielestäni sun kannattis mennä koeajamaan se bikeshoppiin jos kerta lähellä on.

----------


## päräm

Joo näin aattelin huomenna tehdä, ainut oikeestaan mikä epäilyttää, on toi uus sramin entry level voimansiirto sarja, joka lätkästy tohon 2020 vuosmalliin. Joteki kuvittelis että ton hintasessa pyörässä ei enää käytetä niitä ihan halvimpia mahollisia osia. Toisessa treadissa haukuttiin tota SX-eaglea sontasarjaksi. Mutta pitääpä käydä huomenna kokeilee pyörä ja jos vaikuttaa hyvältä ni ehkä ostaa pois. Budjetti ei oikeestaa veny enää, ni veikkaan että toi kona vois olla pätevä vaihtoehto.

----------


## Qilty

> Joo näin aattelin huomenna tehdä, ainut oikeestaan mikä epäilyttää, on toi uus sramin entry level voimansiirto sarja, joka lätkästy tohon 2020 vuosmalliin. Joteki kuvittelis että ton hintasessa pyörässä ei enää käytetä niitä ihan halvimpia mahollisia osia. Toisessa treadissa haukuttiin tota SX-eaglea sontasarjaksi. Mutta pitääpä käydä huomenna kokeilee pyörä ja jos vaikuttaa hyvältä ni ehkä ostaa pois. Budjetti ei oikeestaa veny enää, ni veikkaan että toi kona vois olla pätevä vaihtoehto.



Ei kai siinä muuta sontaa ole kuin vaihtaja, kun on ilmeisesti muovirunkoinen. GX vaihtajan saa varmaan maailmalta reilusti alle satkulla, sitten jos se SX hajoaa....

Ja kyllä se varsinkin merkkipyörien entry level malleissa tuppaa olemaan halvinta tavaraa voimansiirrossa ja jarruissa.

Lähetetty minun LM-G710 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## päräm

No joo näin mietin että voimansiirtoa varmaan aika helppoa päivittää jos tulee tarve, eikä maksa miljoonia. Jos muuten  hyvän tuntunen pyörä itselle, ni en jätä ton takia ostamatta kyllä.

----------


## päräm

Kävin tiistaina bikeshopissa testailee wo:ta ja päädyin tilaamaa L koksen itelle. Toivottavasti sais ens viikolla pyörän, polttelis kovasti jo päästä ajelee. Onneks toimin nopeesti, eilen kun kävin kattelee ni oli tästä erästä myyty kaikki koot jo loppuu. Hyvin menee näköjää kaupaks..

----------


## Reiska79

Kaikki mahdollinen vastoinkäyminen koettu Scooppien kanssa tässä kevät-kesän aikana, vaikka kilsoja ei ole nimeksikään. Tapeltu akselien, navan holkkien,, napojen itsessään, voimansiirron jne kanssa. Nyt vielä huomasin 2018 Fattystä myyntiin sen laitettuani ja sitä varten (luultavasti toisesta Scoopista) pyörään vaihdetut polkimet asennettuani, että olen saanut ne jotenkin väärille kierteille, vaikka voimaa varon aina käyttämästä kierteiden kanssa, kun joskus olen jonkun homman töpeksinyt. Saapa nähdä miten mahtaa Verkkis tuohon suhtautua. Oma töppihän tuo varmasti on, mutta aloin miettiä, ettö voisko halpispolkimissa olla ollut kierteissä vikaa tms. Pitää Verkkikseltä kysäisät, vaikka varmaan tuo menee omaan piiikkiin.

Tuohon 2019 Singleen hotsittaisi kokeilla ovaalia ratasta. Osaako joku neuvoa, että minkälaisella kiinnityksellä tuolta ABlta osaisi ovaalin valita? Nämä mulle ihan hepreaa. Miten kun välitykset tuntuneet "suunnilleen hyviltä" ja orggis ratas taitaa olla 30, niin kannattaako valita uudeksi rattaaksi se 30, vai laskea että ovaali pyörii skeida-paikoissa paremmin ja ottaa etukenoa 32T verran? Ajot rauhallista ja hiljaisempaa pätkää huomattavasti, verrattuna täysvauhtiseen. Yläpäästä ei mun ajoissa pääse juuri välitykset loppumaan. Alapäässä mielestäni pienintä vaihdetta käytän joskus, kun haluan mukavuusalueella jossain mennä - ja tuo pienin välitys tuntuu kyllä juuri sopivalta, kun sitä joskus tarvitsee.

----------


## hcf

Polkimissahan on erinpäin kierteet L:ssä kun R:ssä. Että aukoessa saa aina arpoa että mihinpäin nuita tulis oikeen aukoa. Sillon saattaa korkata kierteet ku vääntää voimalla väärään suuntaan.

Navan holkkien kans aikoinaan tappelin pikalinkullisen fattyn kans. Ku ne pukkas löystymään. Mut kyllä sen sitte oppi että jos oli käyttäny laakereita irti niin niitä holkkeja sai vähän aikaa kiristellä ajon jälkeen että laakerit löytää paikkansa

----------


## Reiska79

"Valitettavasti" oli vielä khan oikea poljin, jossa luki "R" - ja oikea kampi kyseessä. Sitä ennen lukot ollut paikoillaan aivan oikein, oli niin kierossa nyt että sen olis lukoillakin huomannu. Eli jotenkin olen saanut kierteet *tuiksi ihan oikealla polkimella vielä. Lainasin tosin vuotta tuoreemmasta Scoopista...

Lähetetty minun SM-A520F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> Kaikki mahdollinen vastoinkäyminen koettu Scooppien kanssa tässä kevät-kesän aikana, vaikka kilsoja ei ole nimeksikään. Tapeltu akselien, navan holkkien,, napojen itsessään, voimansiirron jne kanssa. Nyt vielä huomasin 2018 Fattystä myyntiin sen laitettuani ja sitä varten (luultavasti toisesta Scoopista) pyörään vaihdetut polkimet asennettuani, että olen saanut ne jotenkin väärille kierteille, vaikka voimaa varon aina käyttämästä kierteiden kanssa, kun joskus olen jonkun homman töpeksinyt. Saapa nähdä miten mahtaa Verkkis tuohon suhtautua. Oma töppihän tuo varmasti on, mutta aloin miettiä, ettö voisko halpispolkimissa olla ollut kierteissä vikaa tms. Pitää Verkkikseltä kysäisät, vaikka varmaan tuo menee omaan piiikkiin.
> 
> Tuohon 2019 Singleen hotsittaisi kokeilla ovaalia ratasta. Osaako joku neuvoa, että minkälaisella kiinnityksellä tuolta ABlta osaisi ovaalin valita? Nämä mulle ihan hepreaa. Miten kun välitykset tuntuneet "suunnilleen hyviltä" ja orggis ratas taitaa olla 30, niin kannattaako valita uudeksi rattaaksi se 30, vai laskea että ovaali pyörii skeida-paikoissa paremmin ja ottaa etukenoa 32T verran? Ajot rauhallista ja hiljaisempaa pätkää huomattavasti, verrattuna täysvauhtiseen. Yläpäästä ei mun ajoissa pääse juuri välitykset loppumaan. Alapäässä mielestäni pienintä vaihdetta käytän joskus, kun haluan mukavuusalueella jossain mennä - ja tuo pienin välitys tuntuu kyllä juuri sopivalta, kun sitä joskus tarvitsee.



2019 singlen prowheel sontakampiin ei meinaan löydy kyllä varmaan mistään ovaalia, tai juuri muitakaan rattaita. Jako on kyllä 76 niinku vaikka sramilla, mutta sramin jaossa reijät ei ole symmetrisesti kehällä. Rotorilla on myös 76 jakoa mutta sekään ei käy, olen kokeillut. Itse ratkaisin ton pelleilyn ostamalla racefacen kammet

----------


## Paanu

Kokokysymys:

Onkos kellään Scooppia (Delight / Deluxe / Fatty) XL-koossa? Pohdiskelen tässä vain että näinköhän tuo koko riittää vähän yli parin metrin pituudelle...taulukon mukaan riittäisi 200cm mutta kokemuksia olisi kiva kuulla vahvistukseksi...

----------


## hcf

Onkohan silverback skipannu läskit tällevuodelle ku ei mittää oo kuulunu

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Onkohan silverback skipannu läskit tällevuodelle ku ei mittää oo kuulunu



After sept we will have more details for you. 
Thank you

Tämänlaisen vastauksen minä sain Silverbackiltä

----------


## hcf

^Ahaa jossain selvitystilassa tai komponenttiongelmia. Eli ei ainakaan ihan heti ole tulossa  :Irvistys:

----------


## rantamies

Fätit alkaa olemaan jo aikalailla pois muodista ja siinä luultavasti syy miksei uusia malleja ole tullut. Plussa, varsinkin sähköllä on nyt pop.

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Esimakua kansalle ->

https://silverbacklab.com/silverback-fat-bike-collection-stronger-as-never-before/

----------


## hcf

Nojoo. Ei kauheena muutoksia muutako tarakoille paikat.
Lisäksi tullu v2 malleja. Hmm omituista stragediaa. Muut karsii malleja mutta silverback lisää  :Leveä hymy: 
Melekee ois helepompi jo tilata customina noita scooppeja. Sais valita omat osat ja värit.

----------


## hcf

Onko muute kukaan tilannu hiilikuituhaarukkaa tuolta silverbackiltä? Alkuviikosta kyselivät että katkassaanko sopivaan mittaan mutta sen jälkeen ei mitään ja tilaus on "On hold"

----------


## Qilty

Eikös noi rungot ole erimallisiakin?

Kohta tulee fillaritoriin m-koon 2019 single, hissitolpalla ja isommilla jarrulaikoilla. Kun kerkeen sen pestä ja ottaa kuvat. Jos jollain on tarvetta

----------


## Qilty

Eiku samalta ne rungot näyttää. Värit vaan hämäs mua

----------


## happoman

Itselle ja vaimolle on iskenyt fättikuume ja pyörät pitäisi saada. Maastossa ja poluilla olisi pääasiassa tarkoitus polkea. Ajomäärät tuskin ovat mitään kovin suuria vuositasolla, siksi ei ajateltu kuitenkaan tuhansia euroja panostaa.

Verkkokaupan Silverbackit näyttäisivät olevan hinta/laatusuhteeltaan järkevimmästä päästä. Mitäs oleellisia eroja noilla Fatty, Deluxe ja Delight malleilla on?

----------


## hcf

Sielläpä ne voimansiirrossa ja jarruissa on. Scoop SX näyttäs noista uusista olevan aika järkevä. Millähän selittyy hintaero singleen

----------


## Qilty

> Itselle ja vaimolle on iskenyt fättikuume ja pyörät pitäisi saada. Maastossa ja poluilla olisi pääasiassa tarkoitus polkea. Ajomäärät tuskin ovat mitään kovin suuria vuositasolla, siksi ei ajateltu kuitenkaan tuhansia euroja panostaa.
> 
> Verkkokaupan Silverbackit näyttäisivät olevan hinta/laatusuhteeltaan järkevimmästä päästä. Mitäs oleellisia eroja noilla Fatty, Deluxe ja Delight malleilla on?



Jos kyseessä tämän vuoden mallit, niin suosittelen ehkä fattya, kaikki noista on 10lehtisellä(vai onko delight jopa 9) takapakalla mikä ei vaan riitä ylämäkiin, varsinkaan ohuempi koipisilla. Fatty olis 2x10 mikä normaalisti olisi mun mielestä huono ajatus, mutta siellä se 22piikkinen eturatas helpottaisi tota surkeeta takapakkaa. 

*Mainos* Ja sitten fillaritorilta toiselle 2019 scoop single päivitettynä

----------


## solisti

> Jos kyseessä tämän vuoden mallit, niin suosittelen ehkä fattya, kaikki noista on 10lehtisellä(vai onko delight jopa 9) takapakalla mikä ei vaan riitä ylämäkiin, varsinkaan ohuempi koipisilla. Fatty olis 2x10 mikä normaalisti olisi mun mielestä huono ajatus, mutta siellä se 22piikkinen eturatas helpottaisi tota surkeeta takapakkaa. 
> 
> *Mainos* Ja sitten fillaritorilta toiselle 2019 scoop single päivitettynä



Delight ainakin on 2x9, ja 22/36 välitys toteutuu silläkin. 2x on hyvä juttu. Juuri Dudessa muutin 2x11 -> 1x11 ja ei siinä ainakaan mitään voittanut.

Paljonko muuten kustantaa forumilla mainostaminen?  :Hymy: .

----------


## Qilty

No siis lähinnä meinasin sitä että takana 36piikkinen on liian pieni maastoon. Ei sramilla huvikseen tehty 10-50 kasettia, tai shimanolla 10-51...

----------


## solisti

> No siis lähinnä meinasin sitä että takana 36piikkinen on liian pieni maastoon. Ei sramilla huvikseen tehty 10-50 kasettia, tai shimanolla 10-51...



No eihän se kahden eturattaan kanssa ole liian pieni. 22/36 vastaa lähes tismalleen 30/50 välitystä.

----------


## happoman

Kiitoksia vastauksista. Valitettavasti Verkkokaupalle ei ollut enää tänä vuonna tulossa pyöriä saataville, niin kävin eilen hakemassa XXL:n tarjouksesta White 7 Liten.

----------


## Qilty

> No eihän se kahden eturattaan kanssa ole liian pieni. 22/36 vastaa lähes tismalleen 30/50 välitystä.



Niinkuin aikasemmin kirjoitin että se 22etunen auttaa edes jotain....

----------


## SBIAN

Nyt kun on tuossa 29 pyörässä tuo 1 eturattaan systeemi niin kyllä sen saman systeemin joutuu päivittää tuohon SB:n kin. Onkos porukat pistänyt eturattaaksi vakio takaratas kokoonpanolla  noita ovalirattaita. Ajatus olisi laittaa 30 th absolut oval eli tällainen:https://www.bike24.com/p2205738.html
pitääkö tuossa hommata uudet kiinnityspultit vai tuleeko ne mukana.

----------


## hcf

^Lukee siel facts

----------


## SBIAN

Juu niinpä näkyy :Hymy:  saas nähdä riittääkö välitykset jyrkemmissä nousuissa??

----------


## SBIAN

Mikä angle setti käy tuohon scoop fattyyn vuosimalli 2018, oisko kenelläkään antaa suoraan linkkiä mikä olisi sopiva jolla saisi 2 astetta loivemman keulakulman??

----------


## hcf

https://www.superstarcomponents.com/...le-headset.htm

Jos en väärin muista t7-3 meni m-kokoseen

----------


## SBIAN

Kannattaako asentaa ja kestääkö, tuoko huomattavan parannuksen ajo ominaisuuksiin??

----------


## hcf

Noh en minä tiiä onko se niin huomattava. Ainakaan blutolla. En oo mikään enduro kuski muutenkaan. 
Pitäs verrata samalla lenkillä kahta pyörää että sen tosissaan huomais.

Sen muistan että tuli vähä enemmä junamaisempi.
Kyllähän sitä kehuttiin ku selaat lankaa taaksepäin.

----------


## Antsah82

> Kannattaako asentaa ja kestääkö, tuoko huomattavan parannuksen ajo ominaisuuksiin??



Itsellä oli 2018 fattyssä, ohjaus ainakin tulee rauhallisemmaksi. Alamäissä ja ojissa varmaan huomaa parhaiten.

----------


## SBIAN

Oliko se nyt varma että tuo T7-3  on sopiva tuohon 2018 Fattyyn. Asennus taitaa olla jokseenkin tarkkuutta vaativa??...Niin ja korostuukohan tuon vaikutus vielä kun keulana on Bluto.

----------


## hcf

Jos jaksat selata taaksepäin ketjua niin saat varmuuden.

Edit: googlellahan tuo löyty

----------


## SBIAN

Sitten...1x10 eli eturatas on nyt oval 30t ja takana vakio 10- 36 nyt jos muuttaa 11- 42 taakse vaatiiko välttämätä goallinkin ja joutuuko ketjut uusia, eli sama ketju mutta pitempänäkö??

----------


## solisti

> Sitten...1x10 eli eturatas on nyt oval 30t ja takana vakio 10- 36 nyt jos muuttaa 11- 42 taakse vaatiiko välttämätä goallinkin ja joutuuko ketjut uusia, eli sama ketju mutta pitempänäkö??



Enpä ole tuota konversiota tehnyt koskaan, mutta käsittääkseni joko pidempi B-ruuvi tarvitaan tai goatlink(parempi vaihtoehto?) , jos vaihtaja ei ole uudempaa 10s deore sarjaa.

----------


## SBIAN

Sattu olemaan bike-discountissa sopivasti hyvällä alennuksella  11-42 rataspakka ja ketjut joten pantiin tilaten, goaltlink joutui tilata r2:sta. eiköhän tuosta hyvä tule :Hymy: 

Montako linkkiä ketjut on oltava pidemmät kuin alkuperäiset 10-36 pakalla, onko tietoa ??

----------


## solisti

> Montako linkkiä ketjut on oltava pidemmät kuin alkuperäiset 10-36 pakalla, onko tietoa ??



No jos 6 hammasta tulee lisää, niin sanoisin äkkiseltään 2-3 linkkiä jos aiempi ketju on viritelty äärimmilleen. 
http://www.machinehead-software.co.u...engthcalc.html

----------


## SBIAN

Niin eturattaasta lähti 6 hammasta pois, sekin pitää huomioida?? Edessä siis 30t ovaliratas.

----------


## Antsah82

Tein itse tuon saman 1x10 muutoksen fattyyn vuosi sitten. Sama ketju meni 32t absoluteblackin ovaalilla ja 11-42 pakalla. Vaihdoin myöhemmin vielä 28t ovaalin. Eli orkkis ketju riittää koska sehän on alunperinkin 2x10 ketju jossa iso eturatas. Ketjuja on kuitenkin hyvä olla 2 niin voi kierrättää.

Itsellä oli goatlink olisi voinut toimia ilmankin.

----------


## solisti

> Niin eturattaasta lähti 6 hammasta pois, sekin pitää huomioida?? Edessä siis 30t ovaliratas.



No sitten toiminee se vanha ketju..  sori, en hoksannut että muutit etuvälityksiäkin.

----------


## SBIAN

Kyllä muutos pelkällä 30t ovalirattaallakin ja alkuperäisellä takapakalla on aika riittävä mutta tiukanpaikan varaa ei kyllä jää.

Tuo angleset projekti vähän arveluttaa jos vaikutusta on vaikea edes huomata.

----------


## hcf

Kyllä sen huomaa mutta ei se autuaaksi tee mielestäni

----------


## hcf

Kyllä taitaa mennä sb:llä sesonki ohi. Yli Kuukausi sitte ilmottelivat facebookis uusista malleista mutta sille tielle jäivät.

----------


## SBIAN

Luvattiinkos siinä joitain uudistuksia läskipyöriin ja jos niin mitä??

----------


## hcf

Tais olla linkki täs langas aijemmin. Eikait mitään mullistavaa kuitenkaan

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Tuo angleset projekti vähän arveluttaa jos vaikutusta on vaikea edes huomata.



Kyllä ainakin -2 asteen loivennuksen huomaa selvästi, omaan tein tuon melkein heti uutena ja olen ollut tyytyväinen. Loivempi keulakulma hieman pidensi akseliväliä ja teki pyörästä vakaamman ajaa.

----------


## SBIAN

Joo kyllä tuon anglesetin joutuu varmaan laittaa, ei sillä että tuo ehdottomasti sitä kaipaisi mutta  aina pienikin parannus on tervetullutta.

Paljon on tuo SB jo nyt muokkaantunut eli.

Jarrut muutettu Shimano XT 8000
Stemmi 40m
Ohjaustanko 760mm 12 asteen taaksetaivutuksella 
Jousto satulatolppa 
Bluto 100mm joustohaarukka
1X10 30t oval 11-42
Ergon GA3 kahvatupit
Mudhugger fathugger etulokasuoja.

Kaikin puolin ole  erittäin tyytyväinen SB laatuun, minkäänlaista ongelmaa ei ole ollut laakereiden yms. sellaisten kanssa. Pyörä on saanut rajuakin kyytiä joskin kesäisin harvemmin koska pää asiassa käytössä on tuolloin 29 täpäri. Isoin muutos ajo ominaisuuksissa oli tuo lyhyempi stemmi ja 760mm ohjaustanko ajoasento muuttuin pystymmäksi, aivan eri tuntuma ajaa alamäkiä ja lisäksi keulan kevennys tiukoissa paikoissa tuli mahdolliseksi eikä jyrkkienkään mäkien nousu tuotta vaikeuksia niin että pyörä keulisi liian herkästi. Toisealta tuo jyrkkä keulakulma tekee tuosta ketterän.

----------


## hcf

Ny on uudet mallit sivulla
https://silverbacklab.com/fi/fat-bikes/

V2:sia ei näytä olevan
Eikä tilattavissa verkkokauppa.com:ssa

Tilaus menee ainaki eteenpäin silverbackin omilta sivuilta (40€) toimitus.
29.11-1.12 pitäs olla -30% verkkosivu tilauksissa

----------


## hcf

http://jesajasport.fi/pyoraily/pelastaa/fatbikes/

verkkokauppa.com ei näköjään ole ottanu enää uusia malleja

----------


## JLampinen

Mites noi 2020 mallit, kun vertaa samoissa hinnoissa pyörivän kona wo:n ja whiten pro pyörän kanssa? Aavistuksen hinta näissä jopa alempi, deluxe alkaen 999€. Ongelmia lienee ollut pyörissä uutena väärin- ja  huolimattomasti kasattujen pyörien kanssa? 
Itselläni kona 18vm, ja emännykselle siis etin fillaria tuosta hintaluokasta. 
 Osien puolesta whiten pro olisi näistä paras, mutta S koko olisi hänelle tarpeen (163cm) jota White ei tarjoa ollenkaan. M koko kuitenkin saattaisi sopia jotenkuten paremman puutteessa.

----------


## Wilhod

> Mites noi 2020 mallit, kun vertaa samoissa hinnoissa pyörivän kona wo:n ja whiten pro pyörän kanssa? Aavistuksen hinta näissä jopa alempi, deluxe alkaen 999€. Ongelmia lienee ollut pyörissä uutena väärin- ja  huolimattomasti kasattujen pyörien kanssa? 
> Itselläni kona 18vm, ja emännykselle siis etin fillaria tuosta hintaluokasta. 
>  Osien puolesta whiten pro olisi näistä paras, mutta S koko olisi hänelle tarpeen (163cm) jota White ei tarjoa ollenkaan. M koko kuitenkin saattaisi sopia jotenkuten paremman puutteessa.




Nyt meni alkuviikosta Scoop deluxe 2020 tilaukseen. Osien perusteella hyvä pyörä näin ensimmäiseksi fätiksi!

----------


## hcf

Jaa näköjään sinne verkkokauppa.com nyt tullu joitain malleja. Vuosimalleissa vissii virhe. Jotku on 2019 vaikka ne on 2020. Ja doublea myydään singlenä jossaki koossa.

Kotisivulta löytyy uusi malliki SX. En jaksanu vertailla miten tuo eroaa singlestä

----------


## RayCH

​Näyttäis että -19 ja -20 mallin Silverbackeissä on tarakan kiinnittämiseen ruuvit myös alempana seatstayssa. Onko tietoa tai kokemuksia, mikä tavarateline tuohon sopisi parhaiten? Silverbackin omilla sivuilla ei ollut tarvikkeena.

----------


## SBIAN

On jäänyt kaivelemaan tuo angle set että onko sillä selvä ero ajo ominaisuuksiin fatyssä, toisealta jyrkkähän tuo keulakulma on mutta tuoko loivennus jotain huonoakin tulleessaan ja onko tuo kannattava muutos??

Nyt olis taas tuota 7-3:sta settiä satavilla englannista joka ilmeisesti käy M koon fattyyn??

Ne joilla tuo muutos on tehty niin laittakaahan kokemuksia??

----------


## kurvimies

Tarakka joka sopi hyvin Scooppiin ja oli sopivan hintainen sekä ok-oloinen, löytyi XXL:n hyllystä. Yläkiinnikkeen U-tankoa piti hieman kiertää ruuvipenkissä, jotta vaakareijät kääntyivät aavistuksen vinoon. 5min homma. Ei pahaa sanottavaa.

----------


## hcf

> On jäänyt kaivelemaan tuo angle set että onko sillä selvä ero ajo ominaisuuksiin fatyssä, toisealta jyrkkähän tuo keulakulma on mutta tuoko loivennus jotain huonoakin tulleessaan ja onko tuo kannattava muutos??
> 
> Nyt olis taas tuota 7-3:sta settiä satavilla englannista joka ilmeisesti käy M koon fattyyn??
> 
> Ne joilla tuo muutos on tehty niin laittakaahan kokemuksia??



Laita vaa. Ei se ainakaan huononna. Veikkaampa että kesäoloissa huomaa paremmin eron. Ollu jo niin kauan tuo että ei enään muista millanen se ennen oli. Kait niitä tangonylityksiä sai pelätä enemmä vanhalla. Ja angle setillä pyörä kulkee vakaammin suoraa. Ku esim ajaa ilman käsiä.

----------


## SBIAN

Muutama asia myös mietityttää,,,millainen tuo on asentaa, miten saa ylä ja alapuolen linjaan sekä miten tuo kestää käyttöä??Onko tuo asennettavissa ihan ilman mitään muita  muutoksia alkuperäisien osien tilalle??

Niin ja onko tietoa oliko tuo 7-3;n M koon fattyyn sopiva??

----------


## RayCH

> Tarakka joka sopi hyvin Scooppiin ja oli sopivan hintainen sekä ok-oloinen, löytyi XXL:n hyllystä



Kiitos! Tuo olisi just mulle sopiva, kun en isommin tykkää reppu selässä ajella. Pitää käydä katsomassa paikallisesta XXL:stä, josko noita olisi vielä hyllyssä. 

Mikäs tuo runkolaukku on, jota näkyy hiukan kuvassa?

----------


## hcf

> Muutama asia myös mietityttää,,,millainen tuo on asentaa, miten saa ylä ja alapuolen linjaan sekä miten tuo kestää käyttöä??Onko tuo asennettavissa ihan ilman mitään muita  muutoksia alkuperäisien osien tilalle??
> 
> Niin ja onko tietoa oliko tuo 7-3;n M koon fattyyn sopiva??



Noh ite en jaksanu työkaluja hankkia niin kävin paikallisellä sepällä asennuttamassa. Ne laakerikupithan siinä pitää vaihtaa runkoon. Niissä se kulma on. Ne pitää laittaa oikein päin.
headset tools hakusanaksi. Irrotus työkalu ja sekä puristus työkalu asennukseen.  Kait sen saa kumivasarallakin taottua paikalleen

----------


## SBIAN

Ok...pistin tilaukseen, myöhemmin kommenttia oliko kannattava homma :Hymy:

----------


## solisti

Mulla on *T7-2* M-koon Fattyssä, mutta molemmat pitäisi olla käsittääkseni sopivia. Eroa en minäkään osaa kuvailla, kun vanha runko oli S-kokoinen ja aiempi 2016 vuosimallinen oli vähän eri keulakulmalla ja keula on eri jne. Todella hyvä ajotuntuma tuon kanssa on. Asennutin itsekin liikkeessä, kun meni hermot yläkupin asennuksen kanssa.

----------


## SBIAN

Juu noissahan 7-2 ja 7-3 erona on vain headtuben pituus, mittasin omastani M sta niin oli 110mm. Eli 7-2= 100mm-110mm ja 7-3=110mm-120mm joten molempien pitäisi käydä kyllä.

----------


## kurvimies

> Kiitos! Tuo olisi just mulle sopiva, kun en isommin tykkää reppu selässä ajella. Pitää käydä katsomassa paikallisesta XXL:stä, josko noita olisi vielä hyllyssä. 
> 
> Mikäs tuo runkolaukku on, jota näkyy hiukan kuvassa?



Sehän on Kiinankaupan ihan perus pieni kolmiolaukku. Mahtuu pari työkalua, hanskat yms. Tangossa pehmokotelo puhelimelle, suojaa säältä ja ei tärrää. Yht. kympin hujakoilla.

----------


## RayCH

Ok, näytti isommalta. Pitää etsiskellä vähän suurempi n. 5 litran laukku runkokolmioon.

----------


## SBIAN

Angle set asennettu.........

Oikea koko SB m kokoiseen runkoon 7-3.

Hyöty: vakaammat ajo ominaisuudet, tökkääminen ja sarvien yli menon pelko pieneni. Pyörässähän on bluton keula niin varmaan alkuperäisellä keulalla ero on vielä suurempi siis parempaan suuntaan.
Pyörä näöltään enempi pyörän näköinen :Hymy: .

Toisealta ajoa takana vasta niin  vähän että tarkempaa analyysiä ei vielä voi oikein antaa, mutta ehdottoman kannattava muutos kyllä.

Asennus: helpohko mutta saa olla tarkkana ja kun omatekoisilla välinellä homman suorittaa niin kuin sen tein niin en suosittele ihan joka pojalle jos vähänkin epäilee taitojaan. Pikku nikseillä tuon saa kyllä melko helposti paikalleen.

Osat tuntuivat ihan korkeatasoisilta.

----------


## SBIAN

Meni Fattystä keskiölaakeri, mistäs saisi uuden race face X team  100mm keskiölaakerin, heikosti näyttäis kotimaassa olevan tarjolla, onko vinkkejä??

----------


## Lakuduunaa

> Meni Fattystä keskiölaakeri, mistäs saisi uuden race face X team  100mm keskiölaakerin, heikosti näyttäis kotimaassa olevan tarjolla, onko vinkkejä??



Motonetistä saa edullisesti shimanon laakerin. Ei tarvitse olla race face ellet välttämättä halua.

----------


## SBIAN

Mitkähän tuossa on mahdollisuudet, tuo keskiölaakerihan on täsmälleen samanlainen, laakerit on samat mutta tuon väli muhvinhan ilmeisesti pystyy ottamaan vanhasta ja vaihtaa tuon lyhyen tilalle?? keskiölaakeri on tämä mutta kapeammalle keskiölle. https://foxcomp.fi/race-face-x-type-...keskio-68-73mm

Oisko tuohon olemassa parempia laakereita, ja onkohan pelkkiä laakereita jotka sopisi tuohon muovi suoja muhviin. Onko kokemusta tai ehdotuksia??


Niin ja mistä työkalu tuon keskiölaakerin asennukseen??

----------


## Wilhod

Nyt on ~300km scoop deluxella takana. Mahtava pyörä hintaansa nähden. Uudet polkimet ja riser tanko on matkalla. Ainoa mikä mietityttää on se, että isoimmalla vaihteella kun antaa vähä enemmän voimaa polkemiseen, niin välillä jostakin paukahtaa. 

Tuntuu että ketjut hyppäis "piikin yli", mikä tuskin on mahdollista. Kuluneet eivät ole ja on hiekat yms aina pesty pois. Eräs pyöräilyä harrastava kaveri totesi että vapaaratas olis antautunut. Pidän tätäkin epätodennäköisenä, koska kyseessä on kuitenkin uusi pyörä. Voimaa konteista löytyy kyllä, näin vanhana voimanostajana. 

Onko kysymys vain siitä, että vaihteiston säädöt on viturallaan vai siitä että alan selvittämään takuuasioita?

----------


## hcf

Itelläki teki hybridi samaa ku vaihoin siihen uuden pakan ja ketjut. En jaksanu selvittää mikä sen aiheutti ku kerkes takavanne korkata niin se on romuna tuolla.

----------


## Wilhod

Löysäsin b-ruuvia niin alko helpottaa ainaki toistaiseksi.

----------


## harald

Ketju voi olla liian pitkä, vaihtajan kiristysvara loppuu. Onko pikkupyörät vaakatasossa tai taaempi jopa korkeammalla suurimmalla vaihteella?

----------


## SBIAN

> Nyt on ~300km scoop deluxella takana. Mahtava pyörä hintaansa nähden. Uudet polkimet ja riser tanko on matkalla. Ainoa mikä mietityttää on se, että isoimmalla vaihteella kun antaa vähä enemmän voimaa polkemiseen, niin välillä jostakin paukahtaa. 
> 
> Tuntuu että ketjut hyppäis "piikin yli", mikä tuskin on mahdollista. Kuluneet eivät ole ja on hiekat yms aina pesty pois. Eräs pyöräilyä harrastava kaveri totesi että vapaaratas olis antautunut. Pidän tätäkin epätodennäköisenä, koska kyseessä on kuitenkin uusi pyörä. Voimaa konteista löytyy kyllä, näin vanhana voimanostajana. 
> 
> Onko kysymys vain siitä, että vaihteiston säädöt on viturallaan vai siitä että alan selvittämään takuuasioita?




Epäilen vahvasti tuon paukahtavan äänen tulevan vapaarattaasta, kyse ei välttämättä ole siitä että vapaaratas olisi rikki vaan se että sinne on saatettu laittaa liian jäykkää ja liian paljon rasvaa jolloin kynnet ei aina ehdi palata rullauksen jälkeen pito kuopiinsa kunnolla. Vapaarattaan putsaus voi olla tuossa tilanteessa korjaava toimenpide.

----------


## Wilhod

> Ketju voi olla liian pitkä, vaihtajan kiristysvara loppuu. Onko pikkupyörät vaakatasossa tai taaempi jopa korkeammalla suurimmalla vaihteella?



Ei ole vaakatasossa.  Alempi/taaempi selvästi alempana. Eivät ole myöskään "päällekkäin".

----------


## Wilhod

Säädin tosiaan b ruuvin avulla vaihtajan asennon niin että ylemmän vapaarullan, mistä ketju menee, ja isoimman takarattaan väliin jää 7mm. Sekä kiristin kytkintä puoli kierrosta. Nyt  tuntee jaloissa, että veto välittyy renkaalle ja ei "tunnu epävarmalta" / odota että koska luiskahtaa ketju. Näemmä uuden pyörän osien asettumista...

Vaihteet vaihtuu hyvin ja tänään käyn testaamassa 20km lenkin. Katotaan kumpi murtuu mies vai pyörä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hulius

> Säädin tosiaan b ruuvin avulla vaihtajan asennon niin että ylemmän vapaarullan, mistä ketju menee, ja isoimman takarattaan väliin jää 7mm. Sekä kiristin kytkintä puoli kierrosta. Nyt  tuntee jaloissa, että veto välittyy renkaalle ja ei "tunnu epävarmalta" / odota että koska luiskahtaa ketju. Näemmä uuden pyörän osien asettumista...
> 
> Vaihteet vaihtuu hyvin ja tänään käyn testaamassa 20km lenkin. Katotaan kumpi murtuu mies vai pyörä



Nämä on lujia vehkeitä, itse ajellut delight mallilla 5000-6000km, takapakka ja ketju vaihdettu kertaalleen, samoin jarrupalat. Loistopelejä hintaisekseen.

----------


## Wilhod

Kävi tossa kytkintä kiristäessä muuten se perinteinen: *kling* ja osia haettiin hallin lattialta  :Leveä hymy: .


Tuli ainaki putsattua kaikki pinnat mistään ylimääräisestä tavarasta.

On muute v-mäinen laittaa sitä kytkimen kannen tiivistettä paikalles!

----------


## Jokaali

Voiko joku vääntää rautalangasta, mitä hilpettä täytyy pistää tilaillen, jotta 2019 Scoop Fattystä saa etuvaihtajan pois? Mun yksilössä on 3-pykäläinen valitsija, ja tuosta etuvaihtajasta tuntuu olevan enemmän haittaa kuin hyötyä..

----------


## SBIAN

Tuota noin...siis onko sinun pyörässä 3 eturatasta??. Laita tiedot mikä kampisarja tuossa pyörässä on tai jos mahdollista laita kuva kammista.

Periaattessa homma menee niin että joudut hankkia:

1 eturatas esim. 30th. https://absoluteblack.cc/oval-104bcd-chainring.html omassa pyörässäni ovali ratas, tykkään
takarataspakka 11-42 shimano https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/341...assette-11-42t
goal link https://r2-bike.com/WOLFTOOTH-Goatli...ar-derailleurs
mieluiten uudet ketjut.

Halvimmillaan pelkä eturattaiden poisto ja esim. tuollainen 30th eturatas alkuperäisiin kampiin riippuen siitä mikä kampisarja sinun pyörässä on, tosin sillä alkuperäisellä takapakalla välitykset jää naftisti puutteellisiksi vaikeissa paikoissa.

eli noin 100e tietämissä mitä muutos maksaa, mutta kannattaa ehdottomasti.

----------


## hcf

Eikös noista liipasimista löydy vipu jolla se vaihdetaan 3:sesta 2:een?
Jos se sit pelais paremmi

----------


## Jokaali

> Tuota noin...siis onko sinun pyörässä 3 eturatasta??. Laita tiedot mikä kampisarja tuossa pyörässä on tai jos mahdollista laita kuva kammista.
> 
> Periaattessa homma menee niin että joudut hankkia:
> 
> 1 eturatas esim. 30th. https://absoluteblack.cc/oval-104bcd-chainring.html omassa pyörässäni ovali ratas, tykkään
> takarataspakka 11-42 shimano https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/341...assette-11-42t
> goal link https://r2-bike.com/WOLFTOOTH-Goatli...ar-derailleurs
> mieluiten uudet ketjut.
> 
> ...



Vain 2 eturatasta, mutta jostain syystä osa noista fattyistä lähti 3-pykäläisellä "valitsijalla".  
Kuva kammista; https://photos.app.goo.gl/G35uSnGAFSQ3bgX88 ja "valitsijasta"; https://photos.app.goo.gl/BE6WN66XxPqmZeWR6
Verkkiksen tiedoissa kerrotaan kampisarjaksi Prowheel Zephyr 22/36 ja kampien taustapuolella lukee Prowheel. 

Kuinka pitkät ketjut tuolle setille olisi hyvä ostaa?

----------


## Jokaali

> Eikös noista liipasimista löydy vipu jolla se vaihdetaan 3:sesta 2:een?
> Jos se sit pelais paremmi



Jostain luin myös että pitäisi joku vipu löytyä, mutta en itse löytänyt mitään.

----------


## SBIAN

Ihan se sama ketjunpituus käy jos tuollaisen samanlaisen setin laitat kuin mitä minulla. Lyhentämään joudut joka tapauksessa uusia ketjuja koska ne on aina liian pitkät mutta mallin saat vanhoista, jos nuo vanhat ketjut on vähän ajetut eli muutama 100km niin ei niitä välttämätä tarvii vaihtaa jos ei ole jo venyneet.

Niin se vipu löytyy sieltä vaihtajaliipaisimen alta, pikkuinen pyöreä vipu jonka laittamalla toiseen asentoon toimii se 2 rattaalle tarkoitettuna ja toisessa asennossa 3 eturattaalle tarkoitettuna, katsoppa vaihtajan alle niin sieltä se löytyy.

----------


## Wilhod

Noniin. 
Tänään laitettu scoop deluxeen seuraavat palikat:

-Sixpack Vegas Polkimet, neon-green  

-Red Cycling Products PRO Devil Riser Bar Ø31,8mm
780mm, red (Nousu: 30mm)

Äkkiseltään pienellä lenkillä tuntui perhanasti paremmalta ajoasento. Olen sen verran pitkä, että alkoi korkea ajoasento käymään niskan päälle. Orkkis tankoon verrattuna ote leveni myös hieman, mikä teki käsien asennosta myös paremman! Ja noi polkimet, morjes! Pitää hiukan paremmin kuin originelli metalli-kalikat.

Hintaa setille posteineen 59e bikesterista.

Mitäs osaa seuraavaksi? Hissitolppa olisi toiveissa, tulee ajeltua sen verran monimuotoisissa paikoissa. Osaako ketään suositella hyvää tolppaa kyseiseen pyörään?

----------


## Wilhod

Kertokaas meikälle mikä ovaaliratas scoop deluxeen mahtaisi sopia? Vaihtoehtoja on muutama maailmalla....

----------


## hcf

Oisko se tää https://absoluteblack.cc/oval-104bcd-chainring.html

Ainaki 2020 mallissa näytti olevan 104bcd (FSA Alpha Drive) 
Alle 30 piikkiset o 64bcd. Onkohan noissa kammissa reikiä niille vai onko yhen rattaan kampi


Ennemmin kyllä päivittäsin 11-42 takapakan niin saa enemmän välityksiä

----------


## Wilhod

Absolut black vastas maililla että eivät tee sopivaa ratasta kyseiseen pyörään, alla suora lainaus:

 "It looks like  you have a 76 bcd crankset, unfortunately we don’t make 76 BCD rings , sorry"

----------


## hcf

Mittaa pulttien väli. Onko se tosiaan 76mm

----------


## Wilhod

Toki silverbackin sivuilla ei puhuta kammista mitään ja jesajasportin sivuilla on "Kammet FSA Alpha Drive, 30T, musta"

----------


## Wilhod

Kyllä se 76mm näyttäisi olevan nopeasti mitattuna. Pitääpi tutkia asiaa/mistä löytäis sopivan

----------


## solisti

Tsekkaa löytyykö Garbarukilta.

----------


## Wilhod

76 bcd 30t ovaali lähti tilaukseen Garbarukilta. Oli pieni vaiva selvittää tuohon epäsymmetriseen pulttijakoon löytyvä ratas. 

Odotellaan ja katsellaan että saadaan osat tänne. Nätin värisiä vaihtoehtoja oli kyllä #tyylipoliisi

----------


## Serpico

VEE Tire Bulldozer 26x4.7”, Foldable , Tubeless Ready, 120TPI, tuollaiset renkaat näyttäis olevan ainakin verkkiksen sivuilla olevissa hopeaselissä. Kysymys on seuraavanlainen, onko kyseiset kumit pistosuojattuja? Pistosuojautut pitäisi tulla vakiona jokaisen uuden pyörän mukana tänä päivänä, mutta olen kuullut juttua, että näin ei aina olekkaan.

----------


## harald

Läskirenkaissa ei oikein tarvitse, sillä niissä on yleensä niin matalat paineet että harva esine työntyy läpi ja toisekseen näissä käytetään yleisesti tubeless-litkuja jotka tiivistävät syntyneet reiät.

----------


## solisti

Juu, eipä ole missään läskikumeissa mitää erityistä suojaa ja harvemmin noita tarvii paikata. Tuossa Bulldozerin leikkaus:

----------


## hcf

Ei taida edes olla pistosuojattuja läskikumeja olemassa

----------


## Serpico

Eikös Jumbo Jimit ole pistosuojattuja? Eräs pyöräliikkeen omistaja vaan tuossa jokin aika sitten sanoi, että Schwalben kumit on kaikki pistosuojattuja. Tulee kallis remontti kun tuollainen kumi menee rikki. Itsehän en ole mikään hiiri joten en harrastele mitään litkutuksia.

----------


## jakkok

Tuollasessa 120tpi renkaassa on jo sen verran tiheässä lankoja tuossa renkaassa, että toimii käytännössä myös pistosuojana.
Myyjäkin on saattanut Schwalbe puheissa viitata juuri tuohon TPI/EPI lukemaan. Schwalbe ei tee lainkaan renkaita noilla halppisrenkaista tutuilla ~20TPI ominaisuuksilla.

j

----------


## hcf

Tasan yhen kerran olen saanu reijän sisäkumeen ja seki omasta virheestä ku asennusvaiheessa meni kiven murunen sisään.
Tosin kesäsin on litkut

----------


## SilverSingle

Osaako joku auttaa.. itsellä on vuoden 2019 single scoop. Ostin käytettynä burleyn peräkärryn. Ongelma on taka-akselin pituus. 3,4mm jää työntömitalla mitattuna vajaaksi, kun asentaa tuon burleyn kiinnikkeen taka-akseliin. Thulella ja jollain muullakin valmistajalla on noita akseleita myynnissä mutta onko jollain jo kokemusta aiheesta?

 Käsittääkseni perävaunun merkistä riippumatta sama ongelma tulee kiinnikkeen kanssa, koska akselin pituus on mitoitettu just eikä melkein. Siis uuden akselin vaatisi.

----------


## hcf

Varmaan vastaus löytyy noista kärry ketjuista. Jos en väärin muista niin joku valmisti erikseen läskipyörän läpiakselia ainaki bob:n kärryihin

----------


## solisti

https://robertaxleproject.com/

----------


## Wilhod

Olikos porukalla kuinka paljon kokemuksia mastodon manitou keulasta? fatbike24.de sivulta sais nyt halvalla kyseistä keulaa. Mietin vaan sopivuutta (eli sopiiko heittämällä omaan scoop deluxeen / vakio napaan/runkoon) ja arvon tässä ext vai normi version väliltä. Olen tod. pitkä kuski ja pieni keulan korotus ei varmaan haittaisi lainkaan.

----------


## harald

Suosittelen 120 mm STD Pro versiota. https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showthread.php?61447-Manitou-Mastodon&p=2977568#post2977568

----------


## Wilhod

Eli molemmat STD ja EXT käyvät 26" 4,7" renkaalle? Vai ymmärsinkö väärin?

----------


## SilverSingle

> https://robertaxleproject.com/



Kiitos vinkistä!

----------


## Wilhod

Ei muuten sopinut tuo garbarukin ovaali heittämällä paikalleen. Piti hioa kiinnikkeiden reunoja hiukan että sai rattaan paikalleen kunnolla. Tässä garbarukin vastaus kun asiasta kysyin: 

"Our engineers told that you have to use force in this case – it should get in"

Että semmosta. Mutta äkkiseltään on kyllä hyvän tuntuinen ratas.

----------


## SilverSingle

Vielä viitaten tuohon taka-akseliin. Netistä olen löytänyt nyt kaksi vaihtoehtoa joissa on varattu pituutta pyöräkärriin kiinnikkeelle. Toinen on Thulen tuote (tuotenro20110738) ja toinen on tuolta https://robertaxleproject.com/. Ainoa asia mikä mietittää on noiden akseleiden keskiosa. Molemmissa keskiosaa on kavennettu. Alkuperäinen silverback-akseli on tasapaksu. 

--> osaako joku suoralta kädeltä sanoa tuottaako tuo kavennus ongelmaa? Onko lopputulos "väljä"? 

Tässä vielä linkki tuohon Thulen akseliin, jos joku haluaa katsoa: https://www.velofiala.cz/p/34262/thu...-bike-20110738

Korjasin vielä tekstiä: Linkki oli thulen valmisteeseen

----------


## SBIAN

Keskiosan ohennus ei haittaa mitään, tuossa näkyy että laakerin kohdat on oikeassa paksuudessa.

----------


## laattamaa

Itellä 2018 scoop fattyssä tuommone akseli
https://www.burley.com/product/thru-axle/

----------


## SilverSingle

Juu kiitokset vaan avusta. Sain vielä silverbackiltä myös vastauksen tänään. Kysyin avoimesti onko heillä jotain akselia saatavilla vai mitä ehdottavat. Vastasivat, että Thulen akseli "M12   x   197 (229) mm  x  TP 1,5 or 1,75"  
Otin oman akselin irti ja näytti olevan P1,5 merkintä. Nyt on thulen akseli tilattu. Varmasti tuo burleyn tuote myös oikeanmittainen, mutta thulea löytyi Suomesta mototrade.fi pari kappaletta hyllystä.

----------


## laattamaa

Hyvä että löyty, ite tuon tilasin bike24:stä kun oli poistossa viime syksynä.

----------


## SilverSingle

Kannattaako tuohon akseliin laittaa jotain rasvaa? Ihan kuiva oli.

----------


## Wilhod

Mitä kautta herrasväki on laittanut hissitolpan vaijerin kulkemaan? Tällä hetkellä on melko lyhyt vaijeri ja se kulkee nyt runkoa pitkin. Tolppa on Giant switch joten saan vaijerin kulkemaan myös tolpan pohjasta. 
Scoop deluxen satulaputken läpi/pohjasta ei vissiin pääse alaputkeen, jossa onkin läpiviennit jo (jarru ja takavaihtaja siitä jo meneekin).

Satulaputken alaosasta löytyy pieni reikä jossa kumitulppa? Oletteko siitä tuoneet vaijerin ulos vai mistä? Tekee vaan hassun lenkin jos vaijerin tuo sieltä ulos ja syöttää alaputken kolosta sisään.

----------


## laattamaa

> Kannattaako tuohon akseliin laittaa jotain rasvaa? Ihan kuiva oli.



Kannattaahan sitä ainaki kierteisiin sipasta nin ei jumi kiinni niin herkästi. Ite oon tuota zefalin rasvaa käyttäny, hyvää tavaraa eikä oo kallista. https://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/383112...israsva-125-ml

----------


## laattamaa

> Mitä kautta herrasväki on laittanut hissitolpan vaijerin kulkemaan? Tällä hetkellä on melko lyhyt vaijeri ja se kulkee nyt runkoa pitkin. Tolppa on Giant switch joten saan vaijerin kulkemaan myös tolpan pohjasta. 
> Scoop deluxen satulaputken läpi/pohjasta ei vissiin pääse alaputkeen, jossa onkin läpiviennit jo (jarru ja takavaihtaja siitä jo meneekin).
> 
> Satulaputken alaosasta löytyy pieni reikä jossa kumitulppa? Oletteko siitä tuoneet vaijerin ulos vai mistä? Tekee vaan hassun lenkin jos vaijerin tuo sieltä ulos ja syöttää alaputken kolosta sisään.



Itellä menee vaijeri stongasta downtuben etupuolella olevia 3 kiinnikeitä pitkin ja seat tuben alapäässä olevasta reiästä sisään. Pyörä toki 2018 scoop fatty nin liekö sulla niitä kiinnikkeen paikkoja downtubessa?

----------


## Wilhod

> Itellä menee vaijeri stongasta downtuben etupuolella olevia 3 kiinnikeitä pitkin ja seat tuben alapäässä olevasta reiästä sisään. Pyörä toki 2018 scoop fatty nin liekö sulla niitä kiinnikkeen paikkoja downtubessa?



Ei ole kiinnikkeitä. Aika tiukka mutka tulee jos laittaa sen niin kuin edellisessä viestissä mainitsin..

----------


## SilverSingle

Täytyypä napata tuommonen tuubi seuraavalla motonet-reissulla.

----------


## RayCH

Ajattelin vaihtaa -19 Scoop Fattyyn 11-42 takapakan, mutta alkuperäinen pakka on jumiutunut tiukkaan. Näyttäisi että vapaarattaassa on painunut kolot, koska irtoavissa rattaissa oli myös kolot, mutta toisiinsa niitattu osuus (vaihteet 1-8) ei suostu pienellä väkivallalla irtoamaan. Onko vapaarattaan laatu noin huono, vai voiko olla asennusvirhe tehtaalta? 
Avatessa pakan lukitusruuvia, oli se normitiukkuudessa. Fillarilla ajettu about 300 kilsaa.

----------


## solisti

Ihan normijuttu alumiinisen vapaarattaan ja spiderittömän pakan kanssa. Kahdella ketjuruoskalla voi koittaa löysäillä yksi kerrallaan irti.

----------


## RayCH

Alkuperäinen pakkahan on CS-HG50-10 jossa on terässpider.  Vai antaako niitaukset periksi ketjuruoskien välillä?

----------


## hece

Taitaa niittaukset antaa sen verran periksi, sillähän ne yksi kerrallaan vapariin ovat kaivautuneetkin.

----------


## RayCH

Selvä, pitää hakea toinen ketjupiiska ja kokeilla, josko saisi sillä pakan irti. Kiitos vinkeistä!

----------


## Shape

Joo melkoista vahaa tuo alumiininen vapaaratas. Uusi 2019 Scoop Fatty ja Syötteen kierros jo teki sellaiset kolot, että sai vähän aikaa nitkutella, että lähti kasetti irti.
Toisessa -18 Scoop Fattyssa teräksinen vapaaratas ja 1500 km menty vastaavia murheita. Suosittelen vaihtamaan sellaisen.
https://foxcomp.fi/sun-ringle-src-srx-freehub-shimano

----------


## RayCH

Kaksi ketjupiiskaa ja rattaiden vääntelyä toisiinsa nähden, niin irtosi ilman suurempaa väkivaltaa. Vapaarattaassa tosiaan napakat urat painunut 3-8 rattaiden kohdalle. Ehkäpä mulla on aiemmin tullut vain teräksisiä vapaarattaita vastaan, kun oli ihan uusi juttu. Näin se kokemus karttuu.

----------


## hcf

onkos silverbackin hiilikuituhaarukan steereri hiilikuitua vai alumiinia? Lähinnä että minkälainen tähtimutteri niihin on tehtaalla asennettu?

----------


## Wtesko2

Päivää että pätkähti fillarifoorumilaiset!

Nyt pääsi läskikuume iskemään. Onko kellään kokemuksia tämän vuoden SB:n pyöristä? Itsellä ollu kiikarissa lähinnä Scoop single tai double. Minkäs kokoisilla rungoilla jengi on täällä ajellu/suosittelis nöösille? Omat mitat on suunnilleen 178/80 ja ehkä hieman pitkähköt kädet. SB:n kokotaulukossa taitaa ainakin pituuden osalta mennä mitta just M ja L koon väliin. Omaa ajokokemusta SB:n pyöristä ei oo. XXL:ssä tuli alkuvuodesta hieman ”markettitestattua” Whiten 7fat pro mallia (nythän ne on sitten loppu). Sen kokeilun perusteella sekä Whiten M että L runko tuntui käyvän. Mitenkähän SB:n kohdalla mahtaisi olla?

Ilmeisestihän pienempi runkokoko on parempi aggressiivisempaan ajoon ja suurempi leppoisampaan (jos vain muuten käyvät). Oma ajo menisi enemmän siellä leppoisamman puolella vaikka varmaan jotain tiukempaakin settiä mukaan mahtuu.

Heitelkäähän te kokeneemmat nöösille hieman vinkkejä. Kiitos!

----------


## Divi

Pienempää on helppo suurentaa stemmiä vaihtamalla mutta isompaa ei määräänsä enempää voi lyhentää. Ite 188 ja ajan M-kokosella scoop fattylla, olikohan 18 vuosimalli, joten paljon on kiinni myös muista kropan mittasuhteista ja omasta mieltymyksestä.

----------


## Wtesko2

> Pienempää on helppo suurentaa stemmiä vaihtamalla mutta isompaa ei määräänsä enempää voi lyhentää. Ite 188 ja ajan M-kokosella scoop fattylla, olikohan 18 vuosimalli, joten paljon on kiinni myös muista kropan mittasuhteista ja omasta mieltymyksestä.



Kiitos kommentista Divi! Mielenkiintoista, että noinkin pitkälle istuu hyvin M-runkokoon Scooppi. 

Saanko kysyä, paljonko sulla sisäreiden mitta? Mulla tosiaan 80 sentin hujakoilla. Muutenhan olen kymmenen senttiä sinua lyhyempi (178). Kädet ehkä hitusen muuhun kroppaan nähden pitkät, ei kuitenkaan paljoa. Ajoasennon suhteen tykkään hieman pystymmästä ajoasennosta alaselkäongelmien takia.

(Käytätkö miten pitkää stemmiä itse?)

----------


## Divi

Sisäreisi noin 91, eli mahottoman pitkät jalat ja suhteessa lyhyt selkä. Satulaputki pitkänä, stemmi korkealla mutta vain 60 millinen. Ja riseri tanko vielä lisäksi. :Hymy:  L-kokonen olis korkeuden puolesta vähän parempi mutta pari senttiä pidempi etukolmio tarkottaa että mun pitäs käyttää 30-40 millistä stemmiä. Jos tuohon ajattelee 10cm lyhyemmät jalat saman pituisella ylävartalolla, niin tangon saa tiputtaa varmasti lähes ala-asentoon jolloin L-kokosessa saattaa jo tulla se ongelmaksi että tankoa ei saa riittävän alas varsinkin jos stemmin pitää olla tosi lyhyt.

Läskillä ajelu on muutekin omalla kohdalla enemmän retkeilyä, kovempaan ajoon löytyy muita pyöriä. Vähän lyhyempi ja pystympi ajoasento on pidemmällä lenkillä mukavampi ainakin omasta mielestä.

----------


## solisti

Lyhytjalkainen 174cm pätkä ajelee taas tällaisella setupilla ja istuu koon puolesta loistavasti. Nyt 70mm stemmi ja 2 asteen anglesetti, 45mm oli ehkä hitusen lyhyt.

----------


## Wtesko2

Divi ja Solisti: Kiitos informaatiosta ihan kuvien kera (hyvältä näyttää tuo oranssi väritys)! Näillä puheilla vaikuttaisi, että M-koko voisi ei kauas heittäisi oikeas runkokoosta, mitä itseeni tulee. Tosiaan hieman palikkaa vaihtamalla voi sitten kikkailla ajoasentoa sopivammaksi, jos ei alkuperäinen setup toimi. Ehkä L-runko kuitenkin hieman isohko kun inseam vain 80(?).

Pari kyssäriä vielä tähän:

(1)

Onko kellään varmaa tietoa Single Scoopin (2020) voimansiirrosta? SB:n omilla sivuilla on kahtalaista tietoa, riippuen mistä välilehdeltä katsoo (joko SX/NX Eagle tai GX/SX Eagle) (https://silverbacklab.com/fi/bike-mo...coop-single-2/). Verkkiksen sivuilla (https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...H3q54bx9iUhMWE) mainitaan takavaihtajaksi NX Eagle. Kuitenkin sekä SB:n että Verkkiksen kuvissa 2020-mallin Singlestä näkyy selvästi takavaihtajassa kirjaimet GX. Ei kai noita nyt kahdella eri vaihtajalla ole myynnissä?

(2) 

Mites tuohon M-runkoon istuu juomapullot? Kahta pulloa ei taida runkoon saada mahtumaan?


Kiitokseni!

----------


## solisti

> onkos silverbackin hiilikuituhaarukan steereri hiilikuitua vai alumiinia? Lähinnä että minkälainen tähtimutteri niihin on tehtaalla asennettu?



Se on hiilikuitua, mutta en tiedä mitä siellä on tehtaalta tullut... joku kompressiomutteri siellä lienee.

----------


## solisti

> (1)
> 
> Onko kellään varmaa tietoa Single Scoopin (2020) voimansiirrosta? SB:n omilla sivuilla on kahtalaista tietoa, riippuen mistä välilehdeltä katsoo (joko SX/NX Eagle tai GX/SX Eagle) (https://silverbacklab.com/fi/bike-mo...coop-single-2/). Verkkiksen sivuilla (https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...H3q54bx9iUhMWE) mainitaan takavaihtajaksi NX Eagle. Kuitenkin sekä SB:n että Verkkiksen kuvissa 2020-mallin Singlestä näkyy selvästi takavaihtajassa kirjaimet GX. Ei kai noita nyt kahdella eri vaihtajalla ole myynnissä?
> 
> (2) 
> Mites tuohon M-runkoon istuu juomapullot? Kahta pulloa ei taida runkoon saada mahtumaan?



1) Luottaisin tuohon speksitekstiin enemmän kuin kuvaan. 
2) 2020 malleissa on yksi paikka pullolle kolmiossa tuossa 2018 mallissa on kaksi. 0.7l pullo mahtuu tuohon ok. 

Runko lienee vähän makukysymys, varmasti saat molemmat sopimaan itsellesi, 80cm haaramitta tuo ehkä M koon valinnaksi (jos itse pitäisi valita).

----------


## hcf

> Se on hiilikuitua, mutta en tiedä mitä siellä on tehtaalta tullut... joku kompressiomutteri siellä lienee.



Ookko ihan varma? Toinen meinas että alumiinia. Itehän paukutin tähtimutterin paikoilleen ilman mitää ajattelematta. Luonnollisesti sahasinki.

----------


## solisti

^No, eikö sen ihan keulaputken väristä ja koostumuksesta näe? Mulla on ihan identtinen keula kuin 2018 vuotisissa Scoopeissa, mutta sitä ei ole kyllä Silverbackiltä hommattu... tiedä näistä voihan ne olla vaihtaneet taas mallia/toimittajaa ja designia. Tuossa ainakin näyttää olevan kuituinen putki. https://gearshop.silverbacklab.com/p...-sbc-fat-bike/

----------


## laattamaa

> Divi ja Solisti: Kiitos informaatiosta ihan kuvien kera (hyvältä näyttää tuo oranssi väritys)! Näillä puheilla vaikuttaisi, että M-koko voisi ei kauas heittäisi oikeas runkokoosta, mitä itseeni tulee. Tosiaan hieman palikkaa vaihtamalla voi sitten kikkailla ajoasentoa sopivammaksi, jos ei alkuperäinen setup toimi. Ehkä L-runko kuitenkin hieman isohko kun inseam vain 80(?).
> 
> Pari kyssäriä vielä tähän:
> 
> (1)
> 
> Onko kellään varmaa tietoa Single Scoopin (2020) voimansiirrosta? SB:n omilla sivuilla on kahtalaista tietoa, riippuen mistä välilehdeltä katsoo (joko SX/NX Eagle tai GX/SX Eagle) (https://silverbacklab.com/fi/bike-mo...coop-single-2/). Verkkiksen sivuilla (https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...H3q54bx9iUhMWE) mainitaan takavaihtajaksi NX Eagle. Kuitenkin sekä SB:n että Verkkiksen kuvissa 2020-mallin Singlestä näkyy selvästi takavaihtajassa kirjaimet GX. Ei kai noita nyt kahdella eri vaihtajalla ole myynnissä?
> 
> (2) 
> ...



Kannattanee  M ottaa, itellä 2018 fatty L kokosena, 180 ja inseam 82, vakio 60mm stemmi ja 30mm riseri stonga ja itelle tuntuu hyvältä koolta, mutta en välttämättä juuri lyhyemmälle suositteleis, edelline omistaja oli ostanu itellesä m kokosen tuon tilalle, 181 ja pitkät jalat eli liika pitkä ohjaamo oli sille.

----------


## hcf

Voiku olis joku joka viittis vilkasta minkä ne o tehtaalla laittanu. Sielä voi olla alumiinisisustaki.

----------


## Divi

Mulla on herännyt mielenkiinto että mitä väliä sillä on mitä tehtaan paappa on sinne putkeen laittanut?
Jos omistaa keulan ilman tähtimutteria niin eikös sitä voi siinä vaiheessa katsoa sinne putkeen että uskaltaako lyödä tähtimutterin vaiko jonkin kumitulpan.

Kirjoittelee nimimerkki "kiinakuitukeula kuituputkella ja tähtimutterilla".

PS: Kyllä kelit hellii, menkää ajamaan!  :Cool:

----------


## hcf

^Olen jo lyöny sinne tähtimutterin  :Leveä hymy: 
Mietin tässä että pitääkö se sahata pois sieltä ja pistää hiilikuitusta varten tarkotettu compression plugi

----------


## Kepsu

Jos olet sen jo lyhentänyt niin eikös sen väristä erota? Jos alua niin leikkauspinta on kirkas ja jos kuitua niin jos ei musta niin ainakin tummanharmaa. Omassa 2018 Scoop Singlessä oli ainakin kaulaputki alua.

----------


## Divi

Jos se tähtimutteri sielä jo on, niin ajelet vaan. Väittäisin että jos se on rikkoakseen ohjainputken niin se olis jo tapahtunut, isompi vaara kun sitä alkaa lyömään läpi sieltä laittaakseen kumitulpan.
Jos nyt jotenkin haluaa asiaa varmistella niin käännä topcapin pultti löysälle stemmin kiristyksen jälkeen niin tähtimutterissa ei ole "veto päällä".

----------


## solisti

Minä taas sanon, että kuituputki voi ajan kanssa haljeta siitä kävyn kohdalta, kun stemmi tuo painetta siihen. Mutta mielenkiintoista että nuita keuloja on erilaisia.

----------


## hcf

Joo kuitua se oli. Ja pitäs käyttää kompsessio plugia. Facebookin kautta silverback vastas. Lomakkeen kautta ei kuulunu.

----------


## Wtesko2

> 1) Luottaisin tuohon speksitekstiin enemmän kuin kuvaan. 
> 2) 2020 malleissa on yksi paikka pullolle kolmiossa tuossa 2018 mallissa on kaksi. 0.7l pullo mahtuu tuohon ok. 
> 
> Runko lienee vähän makukysymys, varmasti saat molemmat sopimaan itsellesi, 80cm haaramitta tuo ehkä M koon valinnaksi (jos itse pitäisi valita).



Solisti: Kiitos infosta ja "maustasi" runkokoon suhteen.





> Kannattanee  M ottaa, itellä 2018 fatty L kokosena, 180 ja inseam 82, vakio 60mm stemmi ja 30mm riseri stonga ja itelle tuntuu hyvältä koolta, mutta en välttämättä juuri lyhyemmälle suositteleis, edelline omistaja oli ostanu itellesä m kokosen tuon tilalle, 181 ja pitkät jalat eli liika pitkä ohjaamo oli sille.



Laattamaa: Kiitos omakohtaisen kokemuksen jakamisesta. Kyllä se kaiketi tuonne M-rungon puolelle alkaa kallistua vaihtoehto.

Vielä palaten tuohon Scoop Singlen (2020) vaihtajaan/voimansiirtoon: Noihin mainoskuviin ei varmaankaan kannata liikaa tuijotella, pikemmin speksitietoihin (kuten Solisti totesitkin). Mielestäni kuitenkin sinänsä erikoista, että 400 euroa halvemmassa Scoop SX:ssä on speksien mukaan Sramin SX-vaihtaja (https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...zgvigzS9igB82k) ja sitten Scoop Singlessä olisi huonompi/halvempi NX. Luulisi, että kalliimmassa mallissa olisi parempi, eikä huonompi vaihtaja. Vai kompensoituuko sitten tuo 400 euron hinnan nousu Scoop Singlessä Scoop SX:ään verrattuna muka muiden komponenttien paremmuudella??

----------


## solisti

SX taitaa olla NX huonompi sarja

----------


## Wtesko2

> SX taitaa olla NX huonompi sarja




Thanks solisti!

Jep, näin taitaa tosiaan olla. Eli SX lienee Sramin kaikkein halvin/uusin sarja; NX sitten siitä seuraava parempi vaihtoehto (ja GX siitä)...

----------


## Divi

Kyllä vaan.
SX > NX > GX > X01 > XX1

----------


## Wtesko2

Päivääpä taas!

Kyselenpä vielä seuraavaa Scoop Singleen (erityisesti 2020, mutta saa muistakin vm. kommentoida) liittyen:

Onko tossa speksien suhteen peruspalikat mielestänne kohdillaan, että niillä pärjää tämmöinen reilu 100-kiloinen kaveri? *Esim. napojen kestävyys, jarrut (ja runko tietysti)?* Upposi juuri autoremppaan ylimääräinen reilu tonni  :Vihainen:  ja pyörään ehkä justiinsa vielä budjetti riittää, mutta ei välittömään upgreidaukseen. Mielipiteitä ja kommentteja tietäjiltä kaivattaisiin?

Jarruista: Onko kellään tietoa Scoop Singlen levyjen koosta? Onko 180/180 vai 180/160? Miten riittänee kokemusten perusteella nuo Shimanon BRM6000? 

Tässä hintaluokassa ~1500e taitaa samaa peruskuraa (tarttuu slangi, kun näitä foorumeita lueskelee  :Hymy: ) olla muissakin pyörissä kuten White Interceptor, Kona Wo ym. Canyonin Dudessa taitaa sitten jo olla DT Swissit (ja hintakin ylittää oman budjetin), mutta jarrut taas hieman heikommat. Whitessa taitaa komponenttipuoli olla paras, Konan Wossa heikoin, joskin jotkut pitää runkoa parhaana (vaikka noissakin ilmeisesti viime vuosina laatu tullut hieman alaspäin?). 

(Nopean saatavuuden osalta muutenkin taitaa Scoop Single olla tällä hetkellä miltei ainoa vaihtoehto uusien pyörien suhteen omille mitoille ja omaan budjettiin sopivana.)

----------


## Divi

Ensiasennusnavat, mukaanlukien halvimmat DT Swissit on lähtökohtaisesti jossain määrin kulutustavaraa koska vapaaratas on kuluva osa ja siihen ei aina ole osia erikseen tarjolla, tai hinta on saman verran kuin uudella navalla. SunRingle on kyllä ihan laadukas tuote ja vapariakin löytyy varaosana, ei DT Swiss ole alimmassa hintaluokassa yhtään kummempi.
Tärkeimpänä kattoisin että on 12x197 läpiakseli, silloin on ainakin hyvin valikoimaa vaihtaa napa parempaan joskus tulevaisuudessa. Vakiot kestää kyllä isompaakin kaveria ekat vuodet.
Deore M6000 on ihan hyvä jarru, itse olen kans +100kg ja hyvin riittää läskipyörään tuommoiset perus shimanot. Omassa 2018 mallissa M315 jarrut 180/160 levyillä eikä rauhallisessa ajossa ole tarvetta kummempiin.

----------


## liero

Minun 2020 singlessÃ¤ jarrut on 180/160.
Vaihtaja on nx

----------


## solisti

Alumiinirunkoja on kyllä tuhoutunut ainakin Scoopeista ja Konista, Whitea ei ole uusimmista sattunut silmään ja vaikka keveät ja leveät läskirungot ovat kovilla ainakin alumiinisina, mutta en nyt huolestuisi siitäkään. Takuu pelaa ainakin verkkokaupan kautta hyvin, mutta kestäähän se kauan, kun korvaavat tavarat tulee kaukaa idästä. Alumiiniset vapaarattaan rungot on melko kovilla läskissä, oli se sitten DT, i9 tai SunRingle.

----------


## Wtesko2

Kiitosta kommenteista! 





> Ensiasennusnavat, mukaanlukien halvimmat DT Swissit on lähtökohtaisesti jossain määrin kulutustavaraa koska vapaaratas on kuluva osa ja siihen ei aina ole osia erikseen tarjolla, tai hinta on saman verran kuin uudella navalla. SunRingle on kyllä ihan laadukas tuote ja vapariakin löytyy varaosana, ei DT Swiss ole alimmassa hintaluokassa yhtään kummempi.
> Tärkeimpänä kattoisin että on 12x197 läpiakseli, silloin on ainakin hyvin valikoimaa vaihtaa napa parempaan joskus tulevaisuudessa. Vakiot kestää kyllä isompaakin kaveria ekat vuodet.
> Deore M6000 on ihan hyvä jarru, itse olen kans +100kg ja hyvin riittää läskipyörään tuommoiset perus shimanot. Omassa 2018 mallissa M315 jarrut 180/160 levyillä eikä rauhallisessa ajossa ole tarvetta kummempiin.



Jep, näinhän se taitaa olla, että miltei merkin kuin merkin halvimmat osat eivät välttämättä kovinkaan kummoisia ole. Omakin nöösiymmärrykseni ollut se, että SunRinglellä pitäisi pärjätä ihan OK ainakin periaatteessa. 12x197 läpiakselihan tuossa Scoop Singlessä pitäisi olla. Hyvä kuulla myös palautetta Deoren jarrusta. Saman tyyppisiä kommentteja tullut luettua muualtakin, että ihan kelpo jarru peruskäyttöön. (Whiten 7fat interceptorissa muuten speksien mukaan olisi samat jarrut mutta 180/180. Tiedä sitten.)





> Minun 2020 singlessÃ¤ jarrut on 180/160.
> Vaihtaja on nx



Liero: Kiitos tästä tiedosta! Hyvä tietää ns. loppukäyttäjän informaatiota asiasta. Tämä setup ilmeisesti siis tämän vuoden malleissa. Jos saan kysyä: Minkälaisia kokemuksia sulla on omasta Scoop Singlestä? Oletko ollut tyytyväinen hankintaan? Mikä runkokoko sulla kropan mittoihin nähden?





> Alumiinirunkoja on kyllä tuhoutunut ainakin Scoopeista ja Konista, Whitea ei ole uusimmista sattunut silmään ja vaikka keveät ja leveät läskirungot ovat kovilla ainakin alumiinisina, mutta en nyt huolestuisi siitäkään. Takuu pelaa ainakin verkkokaupan kautta hyvin, mutta kestäähän se kauan, kun korvaavat tavarat tulee kaukaa idästä. Alumiiniset vapaarattaan rungot on melko kovilla läskissä, oli se sitten DT, i9 tai SunRingle.



Solisti, kiitos infosta. Kyllähän noita runkoja varmaan aina rikkoutuu, mutta periaatteessa kai alumiinisetkin pitäisi olla ihan suht luotettavia (kuten sanot "en nyt huolestuisi siitäkään"). Ja tosiaan takuu ilmeisesti pelaa vaikka hitaahkosti. Eikös tämän langan edellisellä sivulla suositeltukin teräksisen vapaarattaan vaihtoa alumiinisen tilalle (Single Scoopissa kans ilmeisesti alumiininen tehtaalta)? 

(Aiheen sivusta hieman: Kyselin huvin vuoksi XXL:stä ja *saattaisi ehkä* saada 7fat Interceptorin jostain varastosta listahintaan. Aika identtiset speksit taitaa olla SB:n kanssa (Whitessa Sram GX, mutta muuten). Joten hieman sellaista SB Scoop Single vs. White Interceptor asetelmaa tässä ilmassa.)

----------


## liero

Minulla on 2020 runkokoko xl, pituutta 188, inseam 92, painoa 95.
Ajo on ollut työmatkaa ja metsälenkkejä, metsäajo ei ole nopeuspainotteista ollut vaan enemmänkin liikkumista luonnossa. Asfaltillakin menee mielestäni ihan kivasti kun ei yritä ajaa turhan kovaa, minulla tosin ei siihen ole halua eikä tarvettakaan ollut.
Muutoksina tubeless, riser tankoa ajattelin kokeilla.
Olen tyytyväinen pyörään, tosin vasta n.300km/1kk kokemuksella.
Vertailupohjaa minulla ei tosin ole, en ole vuosiin pyöräillyt oikein millään...

----------


## solisti

> (Aiheen sivusta hieman: Kyselin huvin vuoksi XXL:stä ja *saattaisi ehkä* saada 7fat Interceptorin jostain varastosta listahintaan. Aika identtiset speksit taitaa olla SB:n kanssa (Whitessa Sram GX, mutta muuten). Joten hieman sellaista SB Scoop Single vs. White Interceptor asetelmaa tässä ilmassa.)



Listahinnoilla ottaisin Interceptorin.

----------


## Divi

> Jep, näinhän se taitaa olla, että miltei merkin kuin merkin halvimmat osat eivät välttämättä kovinkaan kummoisia ole.



Tai oikeastaan tuossa hintaluokassa nuo läpiakselinavat on merkistä riippumatta jo ihan kohtuullisia. Kyllä niillä yleensä muutaman tonnin ajelee jos ei mitään takuuseen menevää valmistusvikaa satu (joita mahtuu myös kalliimpiin napoihin). 

Foorumilta saa äkkiä sen käsityksen että esim GX on vielä ihan kurasarja  ja vähintään X01 tai Kalavehkeiden puolella XT pitää olla. Veikkaan että tosiasiassa 95% kuskeista ei sokkotestissä erottaisi säädöissä olevia NX ja XX1 vaihteistoja toisistaan. Tässä testissä maantievaihteistot shimanolta, ukot räpeltää noita pyöriä ja komponentteja sekä työkseen että vapaa-ajalla ja silti menee arvailuksi. Isoimmat erot on painossa ja jossain määrin kestävyydessä. Kalliimmissa osissa on pienemmät toleranssit jolloin ne pysyy säädöissä hieman paremmin ja kuluvat hitaammin. NX ketjulla ajaa toista tonnia, Titaanipinnoitetulla XX1 ketjulla ajaa ehkä 4 tonnia mutta myös hinta on 3 kertainen.
Noissa alle 700e markettifäteissä on sitten ne "poikkeuksetta kuraa" komponentit, pikalinkkunavat irtokuulalaakereilla, kasettikeskiöt nelikanttikammilla jne. Niitä pitää välttää kuin ruttoa. Silverback, White, tai mikä tahansa muu ~tonnista ylöspäin on jo hyvää harrastetason laitetta jolla pystyy ihan oikeasti ajamaan tuhansia kilometrejä.

----------


## Wtesko2

> Minulla on 2020 runkokoko xl, pituutta 188, inseam 92, painoa 95.
> Ajo on ollut työmatkaa ja metsälenkkejä, metsäajo ei ole nopeuspainotteista ollut vaan enemmänkin liikkumista luonnossa. Asfaltillakin menee mielestäni ihan kivasti kun ei yritä ajaa turhan kovaa, minulla tosin ei siihen ole halua eikä tarvettakaan ollut.
> Muutoksina tubeless, riser tankoa ajattelin kokeilla.
> Olen tyytyväinen pyörään, tosin vasta n.300km/1kk kokemuksella.
> Vertailupohjaa minulla ei tosin ole, en ole vuosiin pyöräillyt oikein millään...



Liero, kiitos kokemusten jakamisesta!





> Listahinnoilla ottaisin Interceptorin.



Solisti, vähäsen itseäkin houkuttais tuo Interceptor. Ehkä tosiaan hitusen paremmat komponentit periaatteessa samaan hintaan - tai no satasen halvemmalla näin listahintoja tuijottaen. Runkojen laatu lienee aika samaa päätyykö SB:hen vai Whiteen?





> Tai oikeastaan tuossa hintaluokassa nuo läpiakselinavat on merkistä riippumatta jo ihan kohtuullisia. Kyllä niillä yleensä muutaman tonnin ajelee jos ei mitään takuuseen menevää valmistusvikaa satu (joita mahtuu myös kalliimpiin napoihin). 
> 
> Foorumilta saa äkkiä sen käsityksen että esim GX on vielä ihan kurasarja  ja vähintään X01 tai Kalavehkeiden puolella XT pitää olla. Veikkaan että tosiasiassa 95% kuskeista ei sokkotestissä erottaisi säädöissä olevia NX ja XX1 vaihteistoja toisistaan. Tässä testissä maantievaihteistot shimanolta, ukot räpeltää noita pyöriä ja komponentteja sekä työkseen että vapaa-ajalla ja silti menee arvailuksi. Isoimmat erot on painossa ja jossain määrin kestävyydessä. Kalliimmissa osissa on pienemmät toleranssit jolloin ne pysyy säädöissä hieman paremmin ja kuluvat hitaammin. NX ketjulla ajaa toista tonnia, Titaanipinnoitetulla XX1 ketjulla ajaa ehkä 4 tonnia mutta myös hinta on 3 kertainen.
> Noissa alle 700e markettifäteissä on sitten ne "poikkeuksetta kuraa" komponentit, pikalinkkunavat irtokuulalaakereilla, kasettikeskiöt nelikanttikammilla jne. Niitä pitää välttää kuin ruttoa. Silverback, White, tai mikä tahansa muu ~tonnista ylöspäin on jo hyvää harrastetason laitetta jolla pystyy ihan oikeasti ajamaan tuhansia kilometrejä.



Divi, joo eiköhän noilla yli tonnin vehkeillä pääse jo peruspulliainen ajelemaan hyvinkin. Ainahan noilla paremmilla osasarjoilla ja komponenteilla on jotain etuja, mutta hintaakin tosiaan on. Riippuu myös tosiaan aikalailla käyttötarpeesta, millaisia kilkkeitä pyörästä täytyy löytyä.

----------


## veke

> Tai oikeastaan tuossa hintaluokassa nuo läpiakselinavat on merkistä riippumatta jo ihan kohtuullisia. Kyllä niillä yleensä muutaman tonnin ajelee jos ei mitään takuuseen menevää valmistusvikaa satu (joita mahtuu myös kalliimpiin napoihin). 
> 
> Foorumilta saa äkkiä sen käsityksen että esim GX on vielä ihan kurasarja  ja vähintään X01 tai Kalavehkeiden puolella XT pitää olla. Veikkaan että tosiasiassa 95% kuskeista ei sokkotestissä erottaisi säädöissä olevia NX ja XX1 vaihteistoja toisistaan. Tässä testissä maantievaihteistot shimanolta, ukot räpeltää noita pyöriä ja komponentteja sekä työkseen että vapaa-ajalla ja silti menee arvailuksi. Isoimmat erot on painossa ja jossain määrin kestävyydessä. Kalliimmissa osissa on pienemmät toleranssit jolloin ne pysyy säädöissä hieman paremmin ja kuluvat hitaammin. NX ketjulla ajaa toista tonnia, Titaanipinnoitetulla XX1 ketjulla ajaa ehkä 4 tonnia mutta myös hinta on 3 kertainen.
> Noissa alle 700e markettifäteissä on sitten ne "poikkeuksetta kuraa" komponentit, pikalinkkunavat irtokuulalaakereilla, kasettikeskiöt nelikanttikammilla jne. Niitä pitää välttää kuin ruttoa. Silverback, White, tai mikä tahansa muu ~tonnista ylöspäin on jo hyvää harrastetason laitetta jolla pystyy ihan oikeasti ajamaan tuhansia kilometrejä.



Omat kokemukseni puoltavat kertomaasi. Mulla NX Kotarin sähkärissä. Alkoin ns.rummuttaa eli pärrätä ajossa. Ensiyrittämällä en saanut loppumaan ja tilasin netistä takapakan ja rissat. Niiden tulo kesti ja (vasta) sillävälin tarkistin netistä esiintyneet ongelmat sekä säätöohjeet. Muistaskseni piti säätää ylärissan etäisyys rataspakkaan ja mikähän muu olikaan.
Vaihtaa nyt jämäkästi ja mukisematta. Paremmin kuin toisen vanhan pyörän LX. Säätö näyttäis vaan olevan tarkempaa.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Veikkaan että tosiasiassa 95% kuskeista ei sokkotestissä erottaisi säädöissä olevia NX ja XX1 vaihteistoja toisistaan.



Sepä siinä vaan onkin, että parin eri NX-pyörän koeajon perusteella ei NX pysy edes yhtä mutaista ajokertaa säädöissä koko matkaa.

----------


## Divi

> Sepä siinä vaan onkin, että parin eri NX-pyörän koeajon perusteella ei NX pysy edes yhtä mutaista ajokertaa säädöissä koko matkaa.



Sillon täytyy sitten laittaa se XX1  :Hymy:

----------


## Wilhod

- Manitou mastodon 150mm pro ext
- flättipolkimet
- 35mm riser tanko
- shimano BR-MT400 jarrut
- Giant switch hissitolppa
- Garbaruk ovaaliratas
- Ergon GA3 Large gripit


Noi olen tunkenut omaan scoop deluxeen. Keulaa lukuunottamatta halvat päivitykset. 999e oli pyörä alunperin. Eli halvalla saa myös ok osia alkuperäisten tilalle. Promaxin jarrut levis ekan kuukauden sisään, tilalle Shimanot, maksoi 65e pari. Ovaali oli joku 60e.

----------


## hcf

Onks GA3 ollu hyvä. Tilasin itelle kans. GP2 tuntu vähän liian övereiltä/epämukavilta maastoajoon

----------


## SBIAN

Minulla on nuo GA3set läskissä ja 29" olen kyllä tykännyt.

----------


## Wilhod

Ihan pirun hyvät. Saa rennommin pitää kiinni / ei tarvi "stressata" otteesta missään tilanteessa. Hyvin ottaa vastaan tärinät ja ei kuormita rannetta. Toi siipimalli on hyvä koska on 11 kokoinen käsi. Hetki meni tottua siihen siipeen, sit tärkeää huomioida se, että jarrukahvat on oikeassa kohdassa, että käsi ei jarruttaessa liiku pois siitä siivestä/oikeasta kohdasta/lähemmäs stemmiä. Eli saat pidettyä kädet siellä grippien päissä myös jarruttaessa.

----------


## Wtesko2

Hei,

Kiitokset kaikille kommenteista!

Päädyin lopulta Silverbackin sijasta hakemaan (ilmeisesti Suomen viimeisen M-runkoisen) White 7fat Interceptorin. Sain alle 1300 euron, niin mielestäni hyvä diili! 

Jatkan keskustelua Whiten osalta sille White läskipyöräketjussa.

----------


## Wilhod

Mikä kasetti menee tohon scoop deluxeen? Orkkis osat on seuraavat:

Kasetti	Shimano HG-50-10, 10 vaihdetta, 11-36t
Takavaihtaja	Shimano XT M786 Shadow Plus, pitkä häkki, hopea
Vaihdevivut	Shimano Deore, 10 vaihdetta


Meni mäessä 4 vaihteen ratas aivan solmuun. Nyt vois samalla laittaa 11-42t kasetin.

----------


## hcf

Eikös se tuo shimanon hg500 11-42 10speed ole.
Goat link kaveriksi jos ei saa takavaihtajaa säädettyä

Sunracelta löytyy vastaava kans. ms3 tai mx3

----------


## Wilhod

Hg500 lähti tilaukseen.

----------


## SilverSingle

Moi!

2019 vuoden single ollut vuoden verran ajossa. Nyt viime aikoina keula alkanut ääntämään. Erityisesti ylämäessä natisee ja lonksuu. Ainoa mitä löydän syyksi on etunapa. Akselia rasittaessa tuntuu pieni välys navoissa. Ihan selkeästi vaikka liike onkin pieni. Selittää minusta tuon ääntelyn ajaessa. En muista yhtään oliko tuommoista välystä uutena. Silloin huomio kiinnittyi väärään akseliin joka oli ohennettu liian pitkältä matkalta. Kuuluuko tuon etunavan olla "napakka" kun sujauttaa akselin siihen ja vääntelee?

----------


## SilverSingle

Lisäyksenä vielä että ohjainlaakeri on napakka mutta ei liian tiukalla. Jarrut toimii moitteettomasti eikä laahaa.

----------


## hcf

Itellä on alkanu naksuun kans double. (vaihteeksi). Samanlainen naksunta kuu uutena jollon vaihdettiin ohjainlaakeri.
Putsasin laakipesät ja uudet vaseliinit laakerien päälle. En kuitenkaan konelaakereita aukassu viellä. Kunnossa näytti olevan.
Pitääpä tutkia tuo napa kans

----------


## SilverSingle

Jännä vaan että tuo etuakseli pyörii ihan nätisti eikä päästä mitään rahinoitakaan. On vaan vähän väljät ne holkit.

----------


## hcf

https://www.flickr.com/video_downloa...id=50232635753

Kuinka väljä se tän on tarkotus olla?

----------


## SilverSingle

Onnistuin hävittämään edellisen postauksen jotenkin. Mutta siis käytin tänään scooppia liikkeessä ja eivät huomanneet keulassa mitään poikkeavaa. Sen sijaan keskiö oli väljä ja sen sitten aukaisivat laakeri on sieltä rikki. Nyt tilasivat uuden osan ja tulee kun tulee. Olen kuitenkin toiveikas jos nyt siitä naksahtelusta pääsisi hetkeksi eroon 👍🏻

----------


## SilverSingle

> https://www.flickr.com/video_downloa...id=50232635753
> 
> Kuinka väljä se tän on tarkotus olla?



Mulla on hiilarikeula, mutta on sielläkin vähän klappia jos noin kokeilee. Klappi kuitenkin häviää kun päätyholkit puristuu sinne akselia kiristäessä. Joku 13Nm oon vääntänyt, en tiedä onko se jo liian kireällä mutta fillarin mukana ei tullut mukana ohjetta tuolle akselin kireydelle.

----------


## Oddoboy

Sellaista kyselisin, että mikä keskiö sopisi 2016 scoop fatty malliin? Mitä siinä pitää ottaa huomioon? Kävisikö tämä esimerkiksi? https://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/385003...-kierre--Deore

Mitä työkaluja tarvitsee sen vaihtamiseen?

----------


## hcf

EIköhän se käy ku laitat sen vanhan putken joka on pitempi ku tuossa

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToQSekejq7I

----------


## tktukiai

Ostin vm. 2019 Scoop Fattyn Verkkokauppa.comista tämän vuoden tammikuussa. Kevääseen saakka tuli ajettua pääasiassa ulkoilutielenkkejä, koska eteläisen Suomen kostea talvi. Varsinaista maastoajoa on kertynyt keväästä aina tähän päivään saakka Helsingin Mustavuoren alueella ja liepeillä. Oikea chainstay napsahti kuitenkin tänään keskiön kupeesta kokonaan poikki, kun nousin Mustavuoressa linnoitusalueen laitamilla kallion päälle ja pudottauduin pienestä kynnyksestä nätisti alas. 

Vielä viime viikolla voimansiirtoa putsatessa katselin rungon kriittisimpiä kohtia sillä silmällä, jos jotain säröä olisi ilmaantunut. Ei ollut. Ajattelin tosin, ettei meikäläisen hidastempoisella ajotyylillä saa runkoa rikki, jos sitä ei tapahtunut reilu kymmenen vuotta sitten riehakkaammalla ajotyylilläkään. Näin tässä nyt kuitenkin kävi.

----------


## hcf

Aika jännä. Kuva olis kova sana. Taitaa olla ensimmäinen silverback jostai moinen menny. Ainaki täällä.
Onko kuinka paljon kuskilla painoa?

----------


## tktukiai

> Aika jännä. Kuva olis kova sana. Taitaa olla ensimmäinen silverback jostai moinen menny. Ainaki täällä.
> Onko kuinka paljon kuskilla painoa?




Painoa on 100 kg. Kuvia voi katsoa täältä. Missään vaiheessa en ole hyppyyttänyt pyörää. Lähinnä vaan ajanut enemmän tai vähemmän kivikkoisia ja juurakkoisia polkuja mitä nyt Mustavuoren seudulta sattuu löytymään. Sanoisin ajotyylini olleen tällä pyörällä enemmänkin retkeilyvauhtista möyrimistä kuin vauhdikkaampaa polkuajoa. Tämän takia chainstayn katkeaminen tuli yllätyksenä. Itselle tuossa ei käynyt mitään. Huomasin vain, että joku ottaa ajaessa takakumiin kiinni ja perä tuntui veltolta.

----------


## hcf

Jooh paska homma. Uuden toki saat mutta se oottelu.
Reklamoi verkkokauppaan jos sieltä ostit jos sais osien vaihdon jossai sopimusliikkeessä

----------


## lera

Täällä odotellaan lopullista ratkaisua oman 2016 scoopin rungolle. Meni samanlailla kun tktukiailla paitsi vähän kauempaa hitsauksesta. Uuden lupasivat vaan ei oo kuulunu vielä. Ostin jo uuden Konan tilalle kun ei jaksanu jäädä odottamaan,  jos sattuu joskus tulemaan ni kasaan ja myyn pois.

----------


## solisti

Kyllä ne toimittaa uusia, kesto riippuu onko vastaavaa saksassa vai pitääkö tilata Kiinan tehtaalta (2-4 vko). Mulla on yksi M-kokoinen on kans hajonnut tuosta samasta kohtaa. S-kokoiset hajoaa sitten ylempää seatstayn ja satulatolpan juuresta (seatstay bridgen puuttuminen varmasti vaikuttaa tähän, 24" half scoopissakin on kestävämmän oloinen runko). Ylipäätään fatbiken kuormitus alumiinirungolle on suurempi kuin normilevyisissä ja alumiini väsyy joskus...

----------


## tktukiai

Oman Scoopin antautuminen juuri kyseisestä kohdasta ei siis ole ollenkaan tavatonta.

Koska odottavan aika on pitkä, ajattelin ensin ostaa tilalle kokonaan uuden pyörän, mahdollisesti jäykkäperäisen 29". Uuden Silverbackin laittaisin sitten aikanaan myyntiin. Käytettävissä olevalla budjetilla ei kuitenkaan saa kovin kummoista kokonaisuutta komponenttien osalta, joten katse suuntautuu suht vähälle käytölle jääneeseen 26er Inbrediin, jota hieman päivitän.

Joo, ei ole modernin geometrian ja rengaskoon pyörä, mutta aivan riittävä pk-seudun poluille ja tarpeisiini.

----------


## solisti

Joo, ei kannata lähteä tuohon toisen pyörän hankkimiseen huollon ajaksi. Nimimerkillä N+1.  :Hymy: 

Minusta kannattaa olla suoraan Silverbackiinkin yhteydessä näissä takuuasioissa. Yleensä ovat vastanneet hyvin kyselyihin.

Nuo vanhat 26" on hauskoja vekottimia. Hyvää vastapainoa läskeilylle.

----------


## Jommppaa

Hei!

Oma Silverback scoop fatty mallia 2019 on alkanut naksahtelemaan takapäästä kun antaa polkimille voimaa. Ajattelin vaihtaa ensimmäisenä vapaarattaan jos se ratkeaisi sillä. 
Minkälaisia työkaluja tarvitsen kyseiseen työhön? 
https://gearshop.silverbacklab.com/p...scoop-freehub/  Tämä on ilmeisesti oikea osa?

----------


## hcf

Vapaarattaan hammas ei vaan asetu kohilleen ja paukahtaa paikalleen. Olen huomannu että 0 asteessa ja räntäsateessa tuo voimistuu.


Mutta normaalia toimintaa mikäli tuota tarkoitit?

----------


## Jommppaa

Ilmeisesti kyseessä sama asia, kuitenkaan mistään kovasta paukahtamisesta ei ole kyse. Se on alkanut ääntelemään tuossa loppukesästä joskus. Vuoden pelasi ilman ylimääräisiä ääniä. Kuuluu yleensä kaksi ja joskus kolme naksahdusta kun lähtee liikkeelle tai kun  lopettaa vauhdissa polkemisen ja sitten jatkaa. Kolmehampainenhan tuo vapaaratas taitaa olla? Sopisi hyvin siihen.

----------


## hcf

Käsittääkseni ihan sun ringlen vapaaratas.
Löytynee suomenki kaupoista aika hyvin
SRC freehub
Mutta näyttäs olevan halvempi silverbackiltä

----------


## T0MI

Ensimmäinen osapäivitys mielessä, eikä paljoa vielä kokemusta näistä hommista, saisinko pientä vinkkiä.
Aloittelijalle hinta/laatu suhteelta toimiva 2x9 - 1x11 päivitys mielessä, pyörä Scoop Delight 2019 https://silverbacklab.com/fi/bike-mo...scoop-delight/
Sopiikohan nämä joita alustavasti miettinyt, ja mitä muuta tarvitsen.
Pyörässä 22 ja 32 rattaat edessä, tarvin varmaan uuden kun tuo 9 ketjulle...

vipu:
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...r-right-960012
vaihtaja:
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ailleur-959986
pakka+ketju:
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ar-set-1027479

----------


## solisti

Tuollainen vielä, tai joku vastaava... 104 (30 hampaiseen asti) tai 64mm jaolla. https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...g-104mm-990258

----------


## T0MI

^ Eli tuollainen 32 hampaisena ja setti olisi valmis, kaikki sopii suoraan paikoilleen...?
Pakaksi siis tuo edellisen linkin 11-51
Katsellaan vielä tuon setin hinnat kohdilleen eri kaupoista kun muutakin tilattavaa on, saa suositella jos edullisesti löytyy.  :Hymy: 
Eihän kellään olisi 11x XT-vipua hyväkuntoista ylimääräisenä...?

----------


## hcf

Passaako 11sp kasetti?
Eikös 8-9-10 ole yhteensopivia mutta 11:lla on oma vapaarattaansa?

Edit: Jaa taitaa koskea maantiekalustoa vain

----------


## T0MI

^ Jaa-a, kun en tiedä, olen ihan noviisi näissä hommissa... Siksi kysyin apuja täältä, jos vaikka joku kokeneempi osaisi auttaa...
Harkitsen myös, etten kovin isolla rahalla tätä päivitä, jos vaikka näin pyöräilykauden päättyessä uusia pyöriä hyvissä tarjouksissa...

----------


## laattamaa

Tuossa ois kehuttu pudjetti päivityspaketti.
https://foxcomp.fi/microshift-advent-x-10sp-vaihdesarja
Ja jos vielä enempi pittää kukkaron nyörejä kiristää nin tuosta 9speed versio. 
https://foxcomp.fi/microshift-advent-9sp-vaihdesarja

----------


## solisti

> ^ Eli tuollainen 32 hampaisena ja setti olisi valmis, kaikki sopii suoraan paikoilleen...?
> Pakaksi siis tuo edellisen linkin 11-51
> Katsellaan vielä tuon setin hinnat kohdilleen eri kaupoista kun muutakin tilattavaa on, saa suositella jos edullisesti löytyy. 
> Eihän kellään olisi 11x XT-vipua hyväkuntoista ylimääräisenä...?



Joo, kaikki linkkaamasi menee Scooppiin.

----------


## JG1TR

Onko kokemuksia siitä, miten hyvin nuo kokosuositukset pitää kutinsa? Suoritan tässä arvontaa Scoopin L ja XL kokojen välillä. Kuskilla on mittaa 184 ja jalan sisämitta 83. Valmistaja tarjoilee L koolle ylärajaksi 188 cm ja sisämitalle 85,5 cm, mutta kuskikohtaiset kokemukset kiinnostaisivat.

----------


## tktukiai

> Onko kokemuksia siitä, miten hyvin nuo kokosuositukset pitää kutinsa? Suoritan tässä arvontaa Scoopin L ja XL kokojen välillä. Kuskilla on mittaa 184 ja jalan sisämitta 83. Valmistaja tarjoilee L koolle ylärajaksi 188 cm ja sisämitalle 85,5 cm, mutta kuskikohtaiset kokemukset kiinnostaisivat.



Minulla pituutta 185, jalan sisämitta 84. Tilasin L-koon Scoopin, joka on korkeuden puolesta passeli, mutta stemmi vaihtui 75mm vaihtoehtoon, koska 60mm ensiasennusstemmi toi ohjaamon liian lähelle. Luultavasti XL menisi myös, mutta halusin maastoon ketterämmän pyörän.

----------


## JG1TR

> Minulla pituutta 185, jalan sisämitta 84. Tilasin L-koon Scoopin, joka on korkeuden puolesta passeli, mutta stemmi vaihtui 75mm vaihtoehtoon, koska 60mm ensiasennusstemmi toi ohjaamon liian lähelle. Luultavasti XL menisi myös, mutta halusin maastoon ketterämmän pyörän.



Ok, kiitos. Mulla ei ole varmaan yhdessäkään pyörässä osunut tuo ensiasennusstemmi ykkösellä kohdalleen, joten olen varautunut nytkin puljaamaan sen kanssa  :Hymy: 

Tein tuossa geometrian taulukkovertailua L-koon Trek Farley 5:n kanssa kun siitä on ajokokemusta maastolenkin verran ja se tuntui ainakin itselle passelilta. Suurimmat erot näyttäisivät olevan 8mm lyhyempi vaakaputki ja 5 mm lyhyempi emäputki.

Ehkä se on vaan rohkeasti tilattava L-koko testiin.

----------


## JG1TR

> Ok, kiitos. Mulla ei ole varmaan yhdessäkään pyörässä osunut tuo ensiasennusstemmi ykkösellä kohdalleen, joten olen varautunut nytkin puljaamaan sen kanssa 
> 
> Tein tuossa geometrian taulukkovertailua L-koon Trek Farley 5:n kanssa kun siitä on ajokokemusta maastolenkin verran ja se tuntui ainakin itselle passelilta. Suurimmat erot näyttäisivät olevan 8mm lyhyempi vaakaputki ja 5 mm lyhyempi emäputki.
> 
> Ehkä se on vaan rohkeasti tilattava L-koko testiin.




L-koon fillari saapui tänään ja ikävä kyllä pienihän se on, vaikka kokosuosituksissa on muutama sentti vielä väljääkin. Jää tosiaan keulasta matalaksi ja ehkä lyhyeksikin, ongelma joka on meikää piinannut melkein kaikissa pyörissä jotka on merkattu L-kokoon ja noihin 180-190 cm kokosuosituksiin. Palautellaanpa kauppaan ja laitetaan XL tilaukseen.

----------


## Wilhod

Eilen lähti uusi kasetti ja ketjut tilaukseen. 11t ja 13t rattaiden hampaat aika valmiit. Oireena ollut ketjun hyppiminen kun antaa voimaa. Vapaaratas ihan ok näköinen, ei ole kasetti kuluttanut. Toivotaan että ratkee toi paukkuminen/hyppiminen tällä konstilla.

----------


## Tero82

Itse kun tilasin eilen kyseisen Thulen akselin niin näyttää nykyään olevan robertaxleprojectin kanssa jotain yhteistyötä kun akselissa thulen logo ja myös robertaxleprojectin logo.





> Juu kiitokset vaan avusta. Sain vielä silverbackiltä myös vastauksen tänään. Kysyin avoimesti onko heillä jotain akselia saatavilla vai mitä ehdottavat. Vastasivat, että Thulen akseli "M12   x   197 (229) mm  x  TP 1,5 or 1,75"  
> Otin oman akselin irti ja näytti olevan P1,5 merkintä. Nyt on thulen akseli tilattu. Varmasti tuo burleyn tuote myös oikeanmittainen, mutta thulea löytyi Suomesta mototrade.fi pari kappaletta hyllystä.

----------


## Juice1

Mikäs vapaaratas passaisi silverback scoop single 2017 malliin. Alkaa kuulostaan vaihtokuntoiselta edellinen

----------


## hcf

jaa-a
https://gearshop.silverbacklab.com/p...le-parts/hubs/

----------


## Teemuv

Takahaarukan yläputki oikealta näkyy murtuneen poikki satulaputkeen tulevaa hitsausta mukaillen pyörästä, joka S koon scoop fatty 2018. Onko kukaan Silverbackin kautta hoitanut suoraan runkotakuuasiaa vai pitääkö Verkkokaupan kanssa asioida. Eihän tuo kukaan ala korjaamaan.

----------


## sianluca

^^vaihdoin juuri vapaarattaan kynnet Scooppiin, vanhat pettivät. Päälle runsaasti rasvaa ja nyt pelaavat ok.

----------


## solisti

> Takahaarukan yläputki oikealta näkyy murtuneen poikki satulaputkeen tulevaa hitsausta mukaillen pyörästä, joka S koon scoop fatty 2018. Onko kukaan Silverbackin kautta hoitanut suoraan runkotakuuasiaa vai pitääkö Verkkokaupan kanssa asioida. Eihän tuo kukaan ala korjaamaan.



Perus murtumispaikka S-koon rungossa ainakin (sivuttaistuki puuttuu jos vertaa isompiin). Verkkokaupan kautta onnistuu tai suoraan silverbackin kautta... molemmat kestää, jos ei satu olemaan sopivia runkoja euroopassa. Jos pitää lähettää runko kiinasta, niin ottaa varmaan sen 2kk. Korjaus ei tule todennäköisesti kestämään. Älä vaivaudu.

----------


## PuMan

On tässä ollut ajatuksissa hommata täysjäykkää läskiä kohtuu osilla ja hinnalla ja kaksi pyörää on nyt mietinnässä. Whiten 8fat ltd ja Silverbackin Scoop Single. 
Lähinnä mietityttää tuo Silverbackin ongelmia ainakin aikaisemmin tuottanut takapään murtuminen. Ovatkohan saaneet siihen tehtyä parannusta, vai onko ongelma edelleen olemassa?

----------


## PuMan

Verkkokaupan kuvassa näyttäisi Scoop Singlessä menevän vaijeria tuolla alaputken alapuolella, vaikka kuvan mukaan näyttää rungossa olevan mahdollisuus myös vetää vaijerit rungon sisällä. Onkohan asia oikeasti noin, vai kuvassa vain?

----------


## liero

2020 scoop single minulla ,vaijerit menee vinoputken sisällä keskiön alle ja sieltä jatkaa ulkoisena.

----------


## SBIAN

Nyt tuli mieli litkuttaa SB:n alkuperäiset renkaat, millaisia kokemuksia, onko muuta kuin tubeles ventiiliit paikalleen eli pitääkö paineet sisällä vai pitääkö alkuperäistä vannetta muokata vielä tiiviimmäksi. Kuinkas kauan litku pysyy toimivana ja selviääkö pelkällä litkun lisäyksellä ventiilin kautta??

----------


## hcf

Kyllä ne mulla ainaki piti ihan sellasenaan. Teipit oli valmiina.
Sisuskimi veke ja venttiili paikalleen. Runtata pumpulla rengas takas hyllylle. Sit venttiilin sielu veke ja litkut sisää. 2dl per rengas

----------


## SBIAN

No kokeilin eturenkaan laittaa noin kuin yllä oleva neuvoi ja ei kait tuo noin helppo homma voi olla :Hymy: , näyttäis pitävän heti. Ainut kohta josta hieman vuoti ole vanteen jatkoskohta mutta sekin asettui ja lakkasi vuotamasta. Mites paineet, ensin alkuu 1.0psi mutta jatkossa kuinka matalalle paineen maasto ajossa tohtii pudottaa???

----------


## hcf

Tarkotit varmaan 1bar.
Ite oon ruukannu hetken pitää vähä kovempia paineita. Yhen lenkin tai jotai. Kyllä niitä paineita kestää puottaa mutta niissä alkuperäsissä renkaissa tulee ärsyttävä itseohjaus mukaan alle 8psi

----------


## SBIAN

Litkutin molemmat renkaat eikä kummassakaan mitään ongelmaa, ilmat pysyi heti ensi yrittämällä. Pikku lenkin tein n4km paineet renkaissa 1bar jospa vielä yhden pitemmän lenkin tekisi ja sitten laskisi tuonne 0.7-0.6bar tasolle joka tuntuu ainakin eturenkaan osalta olevan tosiaan tuon itseohjaavuuden kannalta se kriittinen ja epämiellyttävä.

----------


## SBIAN

Sopiiko jumbo jimi 4.80 leveänä silver backiin eteen ja taakse, onko kenelläkään kokemusta???

----------


## solisti

> Sopiiko jumbo jimi 4.80 leveänä silver backiin eteen ja taakse, onko kenelläkään kokemusta???



Sopii

----------


## SBIAN

Mites kun keulana on bluto, meneekö silti keulaankin tuo 4.80??

----------


## solisti

> Mites kun keulana on bluto, meneekö silti keulaankin tuo 4.80??



Menee.

----------


## SBIAN

Tuossa SB:sä kun on tuo paha ohjauksen voblaus renkaan matalilla paineilla niin onko kokemusta mikä rengasyhdistelmä olisi toimiva, eteen/taakse. Nuo alkuperäiset renkaat on tautisen liukkaat jos vähänkin on jäinen pohja alla, tiedä sitten olisiko tuo jumbo Jimi sen parempi. Onko mielipiteitä ja kokemuksia??

----------


## vihtis83

Jumbo Jim (Addix speedgrip seos ainakin) muuttuu yli 10 asteen pakkasella melko tahmeaksi ja pitoa on silloin vähäsen jäälläkin, lähellä nollaa tai märällä jäällä pitää kunnolla vain nasta. Jumbo Jimillä on myös melko voimakasta tuo etupään vetely (=itseohjaus) matalilla paineilla. Surly Bud on hyvä eturenkaaksi (mahtumisesta en osaa sanoa, on melko korkea) eikä vetele niin pahasta matalillakaan paineilla, saatavuus on vaan todella heikkoa sen osalta. Tosin eipä tuota Jumbo Jimiäkään tällä hetkellä näytä oikein missään olevan varastossa.

----------


## hcf

> Tuossa SB:sä kun on tuo paha ohjauksen voblaus renkaan matalilla paineilla niin onko kokemusta mikä rengasyhdistelmä olisi toimiva, eteen/taakse. Nuo alkuperäiset renkaat on tautisen liukkaat jos vähänkin on jäinen pohja alla, tiedä sitten olisiko tuo jumbo Jimi sen parempi. Onko mielipiteitä ja kokemuksia??



Surly bud ei vetele millään paineella ja muutenki paras etunen. Saatavuus ongelma. Tosin jäällä ei pidä ku nasta.
Jimbo jim ei takana vetele. Edessä taitaa hieman

----------


## harald

Johnny 5 on hyvä eturengas myös, ja tämä on nastoilla. Hintaa tosin on, ja saatavuus tässäkin heikko.

----------


## SBIAN

Taitaa olla paras ajaa nuo alkuperäis renkaat loppuu, tuollahan ei tule ajettua kuin talvella. Ei taida siis ajo renkaita vaihtamalla kovinkaan radikaalisti muuttua tai ainakaan investoinnin suuruus huomioiden kannattavuus on minimaalinen

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Surly bud ei vetele millään paineella ja muutenki paras etunen. Saatavuus ongelma. Tosin jäällä ei pidä ku nasta.
> Jimbo jim ei takana vetele. Edessä taitaa hieman



Minustakin tuo Jumbo Jim takana ja Bud edessä on aika onnistunut yhdistelmä.  Keskemmällä  kesää on edessä ollut isoKnardkin, hyvä sekin on mutta matalammilla paineilla vähän vetelee. Tosin sitähän ei kai enää olekaan saatavilla. Jostain syystä JJ ei edessä ole ollut itselläkään paras mahdollinen, siksi se onkin jäänyt takarenkaaksi ja siinä se onkin hyvä.   
Jääkieleillä olen nastarenkaita suosinut, ainakin edessä.  Ja jos sattuu hyvät jäät ja lämpötila nollan tienoilla niin aika mielenkiintoista on ajo pelkällä etunastakumillakin.

Harmi kun on supistunut valikoimat. Jumbo Jimiäkään ei ainakaan 4.8 koossa ole näkynyt Pacestar- versiona, se toimii hyvin kovemmillakin pakkasilla, ja myös keskemmällä kesää. Ja oli varmaan parhaiten rullaava läskirengas.

Itse olen sen verran hyvään tottunut että en oikein viitsi huonoilla renkailla ajella, niin paljon mukavampaa paremmilla harrastelu on.  Ja vaikka renkaat tietty maksavatkin niin  aika pitkään niillä sitten kyllä ajaakin.  Mutta toki renkaiden hyvyys  on makuasia mitä suurimmassa määrin, joten kannattaa omaa mieltymystä seurata.

----------


## AnttiHar

Sain viimein läskin hommattua kun tuli todella siistikuntoinen Silverbackki SX vastaan. Alla nyt Surlyn Bud edessä ja Lou takana. Ensiasennus kumit tuli mukaan. Mietin tuota tubelessiä, että jaksasko siihen vielä ruveta. Mitä mieltäpuolta, onko hyöty nähtävissä suupielissä tahi reisissä?

Takavaihtaja (Sram Eagle SX) ja korvakko pitää vaihtaa kun oli ottanu jo uudeltaan osumaa ja vaikka vaihteet toimi hyvin oli siellä välillä pientä miettimistä. Loistokeli oli eilen vaikka ei pitkälle uskaltanut koronan jälkimainingeissa.

----------


## SBIAN

Samaa asiaa mietin aikani että viitsiikö litkuttaa renkaat vai ei kunnes sitten sen kuitenkin tein. Useamman kauden ajoin siis sisärenkaat paikallaan ja nyt kun se litkutuksen viimein tein en ole muuta katunut kuin sitä että tuo olisi pitänyt tehdä heti alkuunsa kun pyörän hankin niin huomattava ero on. Litkutus kun on vielä niin uskomattoman helppo tehdä, paineet pysyi jo ilman litkuakin kun vanteet on teipattu jo tehtaalla hyvin ja muuta muutosta ei tarvinnut kuin ventiilit jotka tuli pyörän mukana asentaa paikalleen alkuperäisten tilalle.

Vaikutus; kun pyörivästä massasta poistuu 1200g niin ymmärtää että tuo vaikuttaa jo todella paljon ja sen huomaa heti jo paikaltaan lähdössä ja ylämäkeen ajossa aivan selvästi samoin pyörän rullaavuus paranee kun voi käyttää alhaisempia paineita renkaassa, tällä hetkellä takana 0,5bar ja edessä 0,7bar meno on todella pehmeää ja rullaavaa röykkysemmässäkin maastossa, tosin keulassa on bluto ja etu renkaan painetta jos laskee tuon 0,7bar alle alkaa ohjaus itseohjata niin että se ei ole ollenkaan miellyttävä. Suosittelen ehdottomasti litkuttamaan renkaat nimenomaan läskipyörässä jossa vaikutus on kaikkein tuntuvin.

----------


## AnttiHar

> Samaa asiaa mietin aikani että viitsiikö litkuttaa renkaat vai ei kunnes sitten sen kuitenkin tein. Useamman kauden ajoin siis sisärenkaat paikallaan ja nyt kun se litkutuksen viimein tein en ole muuta katunut kuin sitä että tuo olisi pitänyt tehdä heti alkuunsa kun pyörän hankin niin huomattava ero on. Litkutus kun on vielä niin uskomattoman helppo tehdä, paineet pysyi jo ilman litkuakin kun vanteet on teipattu jo tehtaalla hyvin ja muuta muutosta ei tarvinnut kuin ventiilit jotka tuli pyörän mukana asentaa paikalleen alkuperäisten tilalle.
> 
> Vaikutus; kun pyörivästä massasta poistuu 1200g niin ymmärtää että tuo vaikuttaa jo todella paljon ja sen huomaa heti jo paikaltaan lähdössä ja ylämäkeen ajossa aivan selvästi samoin pyörän rullaavuus paranee kun voi käyttää alhaisempia paineita renkaassa, tällä hetkellä takana 0,5bar ja edessä 0,7bar meno on todella pehmeää ja rullaavaa röykkysemmässäkin maastossa, tosin keulassa on bluto ja etu renkaan painetta jos laskee tuon 0,7bar alle alkaa ohjaus itseohjata niin että se ei ole ollenkaan miellyttävä. Suosittelen ehdottomasti litkuttamaan renkaat nimenomaan läskipyörässä jossa vaikutus on kaikkein tuntuvin.



Kysympä nyt typeryyksiä kun tuosta litkuttamisesta näkyy olevan niin monta versiota. Eli tossa on ne mulefutin tubeless ready vanteet, mutta en saanut eri venttiilejä kyllä mukaan(?) Eli tartten vissiin erilaisen venttiilin, litkutusainetta ja tubeless renkaat (jos en siis litkuta vielä noita Surlyjä

----------


## SBIAN

Niin....tarvitset nuo ventiilit ja litkua. Ventiilit tuli pyörän mukana kun sen uutena ostin. Sisuskumi pois, venttiili paikalleen, rengas paikalleen, ilmaa renkaaseen niin paljon että nousee hyllylle eli on täysin paikoillaan, ventiilin sisus pois ja n.2-2,5dl litkua ventiilin reijästä renkaan sisään, ventiilin sisus paikalleen ja pumpulla ilmaa renkaaseen n1.0 bar, heiluttelua että litku leviää renkaan sisällä varmasti joka paikkaan ja noilla paineilla ajoa vähäsen päälle, jos kaikki ok niin paineet voi laskea sopivan alhaiseksi, jos vuotaa lisää litkua mutta rohkenen väittää että tarvetta ei ole, nuo vanteet on todella helppo litkuttaa ja myös pitävät paineensa lähes pommin varmasti.

----------


## AnttiHar

> Niin....tarvitset nuo ventiilit ja litkua. Ventiilit tuli pyörän mukana kun sen uutena ostin. Sisuskumi pois, venttiili paikalleen, rengas paikalleen, ilmaa renkaaseen niin paljon että nousee hyllylle eli on täysin paikoillaan, ventiilin sisus pois ja n.2-2,5dl litkua ventiilin reijästä renkaan sisään, ventiilin sisus paikalleen ja pumpulla ilmaa renkaaseen n1.0 bar, heiluttelua että litku leviää renkaan sisällä varmasti joka paikkaan ja noilla paineilla ajoa vähäsen päälle, jos kaikki ok niin paineet voi laskea sopivan alhaiseksi, jos vuotaa lisää litkua mutta rohkenen väittää että tarvetta ei ole, nuo vanteet on todella helppo litkuttaa ja myös pitävät paineensa lähes pommin varmasti.



Kiitän selkeistä ohjeista.

----------


## AnttiHar

Tänään litkutin Silverbackin renkaat. Olikin tosi helppo homma. Nyt jännätään pitääkö. Kävin tossa pikkulenkin ajelemassa 1barin paineilla ja kevyemmältä kyllä tuntui...

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Kaksi desiä litkua on melkoinen määrä sinne renkaaseen laittaa lillumaan. Jos vanne on kunnolöa teipattu ja rengas on tubeless-mallia niin sitä litkua ei siellä tarvita muuta kuin reikiä paikkaamaan. Jos renkaaseen tilee sellainen reikä minkä litku paikkaa niin siihen riittää muutama kymmenen millilitraa ja jos se reikä taas on niin iso ettei sitä litku heti paikkaa niin se on ihan sama onko sitä renkaassa desi vai 2 litraa. Summa summarum, desi aivan varmasti riittää ja on jo todella paljon mutta saa sinne enemmänkin laittaa, siellähän se loiskottaa kehällä meneämään.

----------


## hcf

Ei riitä. 2 desia on hyvä läskipyörän renkaalle. Desi ei leviä tarpeeksi tiivistämään rengas. Joka kerta olen joutunu lisäämää ku yrittäny selvitä vähemmällä. Nää ei ole mitää tubeless renkaita/vanteita vaan tubeless ready.

----------


## AnttiHar

2 desiä laittelin tonne ja ainakin eilisen lenkin ja yön jäljiltä etunen tyhjä eli pitää lisätä hieman ja ottaa uusiksi.

Tuossa nyt pähkinöiny myös sitä, että kun tuo takavaihtaja ja korvakko pitää laittaa vaihtoon (kun on ottanu osumaa ja pientä arpomista vaihtamisessa on) niin jos kattos mitä maksas vaihteiston päivitys pikkusen parempaan vai jatkanko SX linjalla. Eilen kävin pyörähuollossa jutulla ja ainakin hänen mukaansa SX Eaglen kanssa on ihan normaalistikkin 1-3 vaihteilla pientä arpomista. Kuulemma jouset on hieman alimitotetut. Tiedä sitten.

Mutta onhan se hauskaa vaikka olikin vähän kylmä jo illalla

----------


## hcf

Joo saattaa vaatia useamman lenkin ennenku tiivistyy. Viimekesänä ei uusi jumbo jim meinannu pitää paineita usean lenkinkään jälkeen. Aina tyhjänä seisomisen jälkeen.
Teipit piti vaihtaa. Vanhat ne oliki. 2018 ostettu

----------


## harald

Kaksi Stanin pikkupurkkia olen yleensä laittanut, olisiko 120 ml. Vaatii kyllä muutaman lenkin ennen kuin tietää onko tiivistynyt vai ei.

----------


## AnttiHar

Blaah, etusen vannenauha ei pidä. Hissukseen vuotaa tyhjäksi päivän aikaan. Pitää kattoa jaksaako värkätä vai nakkaako sisurin takasin.

edit: ja syykin selvis. Vanneteippi on näköjään aika vinossa ollutkin alunperin niin tuskin mitään mahista pitääkkään. Tilasin hirvisäkkejä niin uus yritys kun tulevat

----------


## hcf

https://silverbackbikes.de/products/scoop-fatty
Halvennuksessa 799€

Edit: jaa mut ei taida pystyä tilaan suomeen?

----------


## hcf

Alkanu kuulumaan semmonen narskuva ääni ku polkee. Yleensä lenkin lopulla kuuluu.
Oiskohan tuo keskiö vaihtokunnossa vai mikä.

Double 2018

----------


## JackOja

^Voi olla. Tai takanavan laakerit. Tai vaparin laakerit. Tai polkimen laakerit. Tai "keskiö naksuu" -topicissa mainitut syyt. Tai joku muu.

----------


## hcf

> ^Voi olla. Tai takanavan laakerit. Tai vaparin laakerit. Tai polkimen laakerit. Tai "keskiö naksuu" -topicissa mainitut syyt. Tai joku muu.



Joo ei se auta ku yksitellen alkaa hakemaan vikaa

Lähetetty minun Nokia T20 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

> Joo ei se auta ku yksitellen alkaa hakemaan vikaa
> 
> Lähetetty minun Nokia T20 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Mulla narsku omassa läskipyörässä kulunut eturatas, tosin vain lähinnä silloin kun joutu raskaammin polkeen.

----------


## hcf

> Mulla narsku omassa läskipyörässä kulunut eturatas, tosin vain lähinnä silloin kun joutu raskaammin polkeen.



Aijaa. Totta se tuoki alkaa olemaan kulunu ku 5v ajettu.
En muista loppuko ku vaihto ratasta. 2 tossa.

Kuormitusta kyllä oli viimeksi ku eksyin suolle rämpimään muutaman kilometrin pätkän. Tiellä sit alko narinat

----------

